# هام



## أبو ريما (4 مارس 2002)

*أهمية التأريض الوقائي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألأخوة أعضاء قسم الكهرباء من لديه معلومة عن موضوع أهمية التأريض الوقائي،،
أرجو الإفادة بما لديه من معلومات،،
ولكم تحياتي،،


----------



## المهندس (5 مارس 2002)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،*

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي الكريم ابو ريما ، وحياك الله .

أما بالنسبة للتأريض الوقائي فهو الذي يقصد منه سلامة الأفراد بالدرجة الأولى ، ويتبع هذا التأريض عدد من الأنواع مثل تأريض الأجهزة وتأريض الحماية من الصواعق والحماية من الشحنات الكهربائية .
ولنأخذ مثلاً حول تأريض الأجهزة ولك أن تتصور جهازاً منزلياً مثل سخان الماء ، يحوي بداخله على سلك حراري معزول عن الغطاء الخارجي للسخان ( حتى لا يتكهرب سطح السخان الخارجي ) ، يقوم بتسخين الماء بعد أن يمر فيه تيار كهربائي .

في حالة سلامة السخان ، فإن الجهد الخارجي للسخان يساوي صفر ، فعند ملامسة إنسان واقف على الأرض لهذا الجهاز فلا يوجد فرق جهد بين أطراف هذا الإنسان ( لأن جهد الأرض يساوي الصفر أيضاً ) لذلك لا يشعر بشيء .

لكن في حالة حدوث تلف في مادة العزل الداخلية سوف يكون سطح السخان الخارجي متكهرب ( أي يوجد جهد على سطح السخان ) ، فعند ملامسة إنسان واقف على الأرض لهذا الجهاز سوف يتكهرب لوجود فرق جهد ، مما يسبب حدوث صدمة كهربائية قد تكون خطرة أيضاً .

وهنا يأتي دور التأريض الوقائي ، فلو وصلنا سطح السخان الخارجي بالإرض من خلال موصل مسبقاً ، وحدث تلف في مادة العزل الداخلية سوف يمر التيار الموجود على سطح السخان الخارجي إلى الأرض مباشرة ، فعند ملامسة إنسان واقف على الأرض للسطح الخارجي لهذا السخان فلن يتأثر .
فالتيار الكهربائي كما هو معروف يسلك أسهل طريق لذلك سيجد أن أسهل طريق هو طريق الموصل الموضوع بين سطح السخان الخارجي والأرض ( حيث أن مقاومة الموصل هنا قليلة جداً قريبة من الصفر) بالمقارنة مع جسم الإنسان الذي تعتبر مقاومته أكبر بكثير من مقاومة الموصل المباشر بين السطح والأرض . 

من ذلك نفهم أن تأريض الأجزاء المعدنية غير الحاملة للتيار ( كسطوح الأجهزة ) أمر هام وحيوي لسلامة الإنسان أثناء حدوث تكهرب للسطح الخارجي للجهاز الكهربائي .

ومن الأمثلة كذلك حول تكهرب الأسطح الخارجية ، دينامو الماء ( او الماطور ) الذي يستخدم لرفع الماء . فتجده أحياناً عند ملامستك له تحس بالرعشة ، والسبب عدم تأريض الجهاز ، أو عدم لبس حذاء عازل حتى لاتكون متصل بالأرض .
والكثير من الأمثلة ..

وأخيراً ،
أتمنى أن أكون قد أوصلت المعلومة ، كما نتمنى من الجميع المشاركة حول هذا الموضوع .
وتحياتي للجميع ..


----------



## أبو فاطمة (20 مارس 2002)

*أنواع التأريض*

هل يمكنكم التكرم بذكر معنى التأريض وأنواعه بإختصار؟
وشكراً


----------



## تـقـني (11 ديسمبر 2002)

*محتاج مساعده منكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كل عام وأنتم بخير

أنا طالب في قسم التقنيه الميكانيكيه ( قسم المركبات )

وعندي بحث عن السلامه داخل الورش

ومحتاج انكم تساعدوني

اللي عنده بحث أو موقع 

تكفى لاتبخل علي

ارجوا الأسراع في الأمر

المهله المحدده للتسليم اسبوع


----------



## عبدالإله (13 ديسمبر 2002)

*ابشرعدك والله بس*

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
اساليب السلامه وتطبقاتها
كتاب عندي ممكن يفيدك 
أخوك
مهندس الأندلس
الرياض
******************


----------



## عبدالإله (13 ديسمبر 2002)

*ابشر والله بسعدك*

عفوا هذا قصدي


----------



## تـقـني (14 ديسمبر 2002)

هلا والله بعبدالإله

تكفى عطني أسم الكتاب أو تعرف موقع


الله لايهينك


باقي من الزمن 4أيام


----------



## عبدالإله (14 ديسمبر 2002)

يا اخوي الكتاب منتشر عندنا في جامعة الملك سعود
وبشكل خاص في الورش الميكانيكيه 
شفلك أحد تعرفه من الكليه
وقله يجيبه لك 
او تعال عندنا هناك وتحصله
اما المواقع فأنا مايحضرني شيء الان
وشكرا


----------



## Dr_Xy (14 ديسمبر 2002)

السلام عليكم ....

حاولت أكثر من مرة أبحث عما تريد ، وخرجت ببعض النتائج عسىأن تجد فيها طلبك :
1- السلامة الصناعية 
http://www.998.gov.sa/alsalamah5.shtml
2- "safety in workshop" تحت هذا الأسم ابحث .
3- " protection in workshop" تحت هذا الأسم ابحث .
البحث بواسطة www.google.com


----------



## جيم (30 أبريل 2003)

*اعمال السلامة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد مواقع تتحدث عن اعمال السلامة وبالتحديد طريقة اعداد مخططات السلامة0
يرجى افادتي عما يلي :
لو انه لدينا صالة عرض سيارات 12*30م ما هي العناصر التي يجب توفرها في هذه المنشاة
من طفايات وكاشفات دخان وخرطوم مياه وحاويات رمل 00000الخ00000
وكيف يتم توزيعها وما هي النسب المئوية لكل منها؟
وشكرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## معماريمن (30 أبريل 2003)

*15 مواصفة للصناعيين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

احببت ان اشارككم بالصناعة فهل انا مقبول لديكم ..................

45 مواصفة متعلقة بالسلامة والصحة الصناعية 
* الرياض : سلطان عبدالله المواش:
أولت الهيئة ومنذ بدء إنشائها إصدار المواصفات القياسية التي تحدد القواعد والاشتراطات الخاصة بالسلامة، ولعل أهم ما تم إنجازه في هذا المجال اعتماد سلسلة من المواصفات القياسية المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة الصناعية التي بلغ عددها )45( مواصفة قياسية والتي يمكن تلخيص الموضوعات الأساسية التي تطرقت لها بما يلي:
وسائل الحماية الخاصة بالماكينات والمعدات في مجالات الصناعة المختلفة،
مستوى الاضاءة في مناطق العمل،
التهوية في منطقة العمل والوحدة الانتاجية بشكل عام،
وسائل تجميع الغازات الضارة وكيفية التخلص منها،
مستوى درجات الحرارة في مناطق العمل،
مستوى الضوضاء في مجالات الصناعة المختلفة،
الحدود القصوى المسموح بها لكل غاز من الغازات المنبعثة في حدود الوحدة الصناعية مرتبطا بدرجة خطورته على الصحة،
وسائل الحماية من الحريق والمعدات والأجهزة اللازمة لذلك،
احتياطات الحماية من الاشعاع في مجالات الصناعة التي تؤدي لذلك،
اشتراطات الصحة الصناعية عن طريق المتابعة الدورية للعاملين وإجراء القياسات اليومية لمنسوب التلوث في هواء مناطق العمل،
توفير وسائل النظافة والرعاية العامة من حيث المغاسل وأساليب الصرف الصحي،
كما قامت الهيئة بإصدار المواصفات القياسية والمساهمة في العديد من الأنشطة التي تتعلق بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر بمجال السلامة والصحة المهنية لعل من أهمها:
اعتماد حوالي )6( مواصفات في مجال متطلبات السلامة في التركيبات الكهربائية في المباني،
اعداد عدد مجموعة من مشاريع مواصفات في مجال متطلبات السلامة في التركيبات الكهربائية في المباني،
إعداد مشروع )كود( نظام حماية المباني من الحرائق،
إعداد مشروع نظام )كود( أحمال الرياح،
البدء في الخطوات الأولى لإعداد مشروع كود البناء السعودي،
المشاركة في وضع نظام اعتماد جهات الفحص واختبار المصاعد بعد إصدار المواصفات الخاصة بها،
المشاركة في إعداد أنظمة نقل المواد الخطرة على الطرق بالمملكة )المواد المتفجرة والكيميائية والمشعة والبترولية(،
إعداد نظام يتعلق باشتراطات وطرق فحص واختبار المراجل البخارية،
يجري حاليا إعداد بعض المواصفات القياسية الخاصة بالسلامة المهنية مثل «اشتراطات السلامة في ورش صيانة السيارات» وكذلك «اشتراطات السلامة في محطات الوقود والخدمة»،

تحياتي العاطره

اخوكم : معماريمن


----------



## معماريمن (30 أبريل 2003)

*اسف*

اخطات الموضوع السابق 

هذا الرابط سينفعك باذن الله 

http://www.momra.gov.sa/Specs/list002.asp

تحياتي العطره 

اخوك : معماريمن


----------



## جيم (1 مايو 2003)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيراعلى الردود وقد استفدت من كلاهما ولك الشكر0


----------



## جيم (1 مايو 2003)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ معماريمن وجدت موقعا جيدا فلو اردت وضعه كرابط على هذه الصفحة ما هي 
الطريقة وشكرا


----------



## معماريمن (1 مايو 2003)

*حياك*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

اخي الكريم جيم حياك الله.........

واياك ان شاء الله ............

لأختيار رابط ووضعة في الموقع اتبع الأتي :

- ضع اختيار على عنوان الرابط (اي يتحول حوله مربع ازرق) وذلك بان تكون ضاغط على الزر الأيسر وتحرك المؤشر فوق العنوان .
- اضغط على الزر الأيمن للماوس ومؤشر الماوس فوق العنوان ويجب ان يكون لونه ازرق و لو لم يكن المربع الأزرق موجودا لن تتاح لك الأختيارات.
- ستظهر لك ايقونه مسجل عليها مجموعة من الأختيارات اختر copy.
- تحول الى الموقع وضع المؤشر في المكان الذي تريد وضع الرابط فية واضغط الزر الأيمن مرة اخرى واخترpaste .
- ستجد الرابط امامك .

ارجو ان اكون وفيت الشرح رغم اني مااعرف اشرح ههههههههههههههه

تحياتي العاطره

اخوك : معماريمن


----------



## ندى2002 (15 يونيو 2005)

ممكن وضع صور  لتوضيح الطريقة


----------



## ندى2002 (15 يونيو 2005)

ممكن وضع صور لتوضيح الطريقة


----------



## أ ب ج د (15 يونيو 2005)

ومن هنا يوجد بعض المواضيع تتكلم عن التأريض عن طريق هذه الروابط 

http://www.google.com.sa/search?q=تأريض&hl=ar&lr=&start=10&sa=N

http://www.momra.gov.sa/Specs/stip004.asp


----------



## التوربين الصغير (3 فبراير 2006)

*السلامة الفنية وما مهامها ؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية لجميع الاخوة الافاضل وبعد فلإن المتأمل والعارف بدواخل القطاعات الحكومية في الوطن العربي 

ليصيبه الحزن على مآل الامور سواء الإدارية أو الفنية وربما تصل العدوى وأنفلونزا ألا مبالاه بأغلب الدوائر ا

القطاعات الحكومة .
المهم لست عارض لأمور والوطن العربي الكثيرة والمتشابكة والمتشابهة في نفس الوقت ، ولكن يهمنا في هذه العجاله ما سأتحدث عنه .
السلامة الفنية وأضعف الحقوق للعامل في الوطن العربي .
إنني اعمل بإحدى القطاعات الحكومية في هذا الوطن الكبير والصغير في نفس الوقت في طموح القائمين على 

دوائره الحكومية إلا من رحم الله تعالى . التخصص الاصلي هو فني صيانة توربينات غازية وبيقت في هذا التخصص عشر سنوات ولله الحمد كنت متمكن وكان لي طموح الاطلاع والمناقشة وبعد ذلك رشحت لقسم السلامة الفنية وأنا اعمل جاهد لنجاح هذا القسم وخاصة انه قسم أنشئ جديد في محةطة كهرباء لها أكثر من ثلاثين سنة ! 
ولكن ابحث يا أحبتي عن من يساعديني من المتخصصين في هذا المجال خاصة أنه لايوجد مهندس صناعي 

ويحتسب الاجر وفقه الله تعالى في الجالات الاتية :
-التخطيط لخطة عمل تطرح للمناقشة لمدة مابين ستة أشهر إلى سنة 

-مهام السلامة الفنيه 
-مهام مشرف السلامة 
-دور الإدارة في إنجاح عمل قسم السلامة الفنية 
- إقتراح دورات تخصصية 




شاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## ود فرح (3 فبراير 2006)

الأمن والسلامة الصناعية كمنظومة متكاملة:




drawGradient()السلامة والأمن الصناعي تبحث عن أسباب الحوادث والإنحرافات والمخاطر والعناصر المسببة والمحددة للسلامة الصناعية, وتحدد الوظائف والعمليات اللآزمة لمنع وعلاج الحالات الشاذة والمسببة للحوادث التي تكون أحيانا نتيجة تقادم الآلات. تعمل الإدارة العصرية للسلامة على تطبيق أدوات رقابية ونظم تحكم متقدمة داخل نظم الإنتاج والتشغيل وتعالج المؤشرات البيئية بحكمة حتى لا تتلوث البيئة أو تؤثر في درجات السلامة بوحدات الإنتاج. تؤدي النظرة المتكاملة لإدارة السلامة الصناعية إلى ضرورة الآتي:


1) إدارة برنامج السلامة من حيث تحديد الميزانية المخصصة, وأهداف البرنامج وتقديم خدمات الوقاية والعلاج, والتنسيق بينها وبين الأنشطة الإنتاجية والتشغيلية المختلفة وتدريب العاملين المتخصصين, وقياس إنتاجيتهم.

2) تحليل وقياس المتغيرات الأساسية والمؤثرة في درجات السلامة ومعدلات الحوادث وتحديد مصادرها الداخلية والخارجية من البيئة المحيطة.

3) قياس النتائج الملموسة والغير ملموسة والتوعية لبرامج السلامة والأمن الصناعي والحوادث بأنواعها.

4) الإختيار الدقيق لمعدات السلامة الصناعية والتعرف على الوسائل والتشغيلية لها وصيانتها وضمان إستمراريتها.

5) تحليل نوعية المواد الداخلة في العمليات الصناعية, وتحليل النتائج, حتى يتم وضع المقاييس اللآزمة للتحكم الآلي واليدوي وإلزام العاملين بها.

6) دراسة أسباب ومصادر الحوادث, والوقوف على كيفية التشغيل السليم للمعدات, والإلتزام بالإرشادات الهندسية والفنية المطلوبة. 

7) دراسة أثر الرياح والهواء على المواد والأجهزة, علاقتهم بمعدلات الحوادث, وبالتالي تأثيرهم على الإنتاج.

8) مساندة الإدارة العليا لوظائف السلامة الصناعية أمر أساسي لإلزام القوى العاملة لتنفيذ برامج السلامة ومتابعتها, وتوفير الإمكانيات اللآزمة بصفة دائمة.

9) إحتفاظ إدارة السلامة بالمعلومات اللآزمة وبإسلوب علمي سليم.

10) إتخاذ القرارات المانعة والمصححة بشكل تكاملي وبإسلوب إقتصادي وإنساني يراعي القيم الرأسمالية للعنصر البشري في محيط العمل, بإعتباره أصلا من إصول نظم الإنتاج.

11) ضرورة الربط بين أساليب السلامة والأمن الصناعي ونظم إدارة الإنتاج والخدمات والعمليات التكنولوجية المطبقة. فإستخدام الربوت في الصناعة يتطلب قدرا من الصيانة والأمن الصناعي. 

تحاول الدول المتقدمة صناعيا إنشاء أجهزة قومية للإشراف على أنشطة الأمن الصناعي والتدريب على الأساليب الحديثة لمساندة الوحدات المتخصصة على تطبيق آليات السلامة الصناعية.

ضرورة السلامة الصناعية:

تعتبر السلامة الصناعية هامة وأساسية لضمان إستمرارية الإنتاج, والمحافظة على الموارد البشرية من مهارات مختلفة, وضمان سير الآلات وخطوط الإنتاج بأقل معدلات توقف ممكنة. وضروريات السلامة الصناعية تتلخص في الآتي:

1) زيادة العمر الإنتاجي للآلات والمعدات. 

2) منع الحوادث قبل وقوعها, والمحافظة على الإصول.

3) زيادة إنتاجية العاملين بالحد من الحوادث المتوقعة.

4) تخفيض تكلفة الإحلال نظرا لزيادة طول فترات التشغيل.

5) منع التوقفات الناتجة عن الأعطال.

6) تحفيز العاملين وحثهم على العمل لإشباع حاجات الأمن والأمان.

7) ضرورة تعديل سلوكيات العاملين لتناسب مناخ العمل.

8) تعتبر أحد شروط الإنتاج وضمان إستقراره.

شروط منظمة الأيزو ضرورة تطبيق شروط السلامة الصناعية


----------



## ود فرح (3 فبراير 2006)

الأمن الصناعي وأثره على الكفاية الإنتاجية:

الكفاية الإنتاجية هي الإستغلال الأمثل لعناصر الإنتاج المتاحة للوصول إلى الإنتاج الأمثل, وأيضا هي النسبة بين المخرجات إلى المدخلات. تمثل المخرجات كل ما تقدمه الوحدة الإنتاجية من سلع وخدمات, أما المدخلات فهي كل ما يدخل الوحدة الإنتاجية من عناصر تتلخص في المواد الخام والعمالة والماكينات ورأس المال ويطلق عليها معاملات الإنتاج.

أما إنتاجية العمل على مستوى الصناعة عبارة عن نسبة الناتج للصناعة إلى العمل. ويعبر عنه على النحو التالي:

 إنتاجية العمل = ناتج الثروة ÷ عنصر العمل

يستخدم مدلول إنتاجية العمل للدلالة على ما يبذل من جهد لزيادة الإنتاج وهذه النسبة كمقياس للإنتاجية أسهل من إعتبار الموارد المستخدمة كمقام للمعادلة. يفيد إحتساب الإنتاجية على أساس الجهد المبذول في شكل ساعات عمل, أيام, أسابيع, سنوات, حتى يتم معرفة إلى أي مدى يمكن زيادة متوسط الأجر في الساعة أو الإسبوع دون أن يؤدي ذلك إلى تضخم في التكاليف. تتفاوت أهمية عنصر العمل من دولة لأخرى ومن صناعة لأخرى. نجد أن الدول النامية تواجه ندرة في رأس المال والأرض ووفرة في قوة العمل, فلذلك يجب العمل على زيادة الناتج لكل آلة أو وحدة إنتاجية مع زيادة الناتج لكل عامل, وهذا يدخل عامل السرعة في أداء العامل مما يجعله عرضة لحوادث العمل, الذي تهدد الإقتصاد. 

فبيئة العمل لو وجدت مناسبة للعامل سترفع من سرعة أداءه وبالتالي إلى زيادة معدلات الإنتاج. كما أن البيئة الغير مناسبة تصيب العامل بالأمراض المهنية مثل الجو الرطب الذي يصيب العامل بآلام المفاصل وإلتهاب العضلات مما يسبب تراخي أو نقص في معدل أداء العامل, وإستمرار هذه الظروف يودي إلى خسارة إقتصادية فادحة. فحوادث العمل والأمراض المهنية الناتجة من ظروف العمل الغير صحية, والقيام بالأعمال الشاقة الغير متناسبة مع حجم العمل, وخفض الروح المعنوية للعامل, وسوء التنظيم الداخلي لمكان العمل يتسبب في وجود الزمن الضائع الذي يكون أثره إقتصاديا. 

يؤثر الأمن الصناعي على الكفاءة الإنتاجية من خلال الآتي:

1) توفر أماكن العمل الآمنة يساهم في تقليل مخاوف العاملين من المخاطر, وهذا بدوره يساهم في رفع الروح المعنوية للعاملين وزيادة إنتاجيتهم, والعكس صحيح. 

2) إنخفاض معدل الحوادث الصناعية بسبب إهتمام المنشأة بتوفير ظروف العمل الخالية من المخاطر يعد عاملا مهما في جذب الأفراد ذوي الخبرات للعمل والإستقرار فيها. 

3) زيادة معدلات الحوادث أو الإصابات تؤدي إلى زيادة التكاليف التي تتحملها المنشأة المتمثلة في التعويضات الواجب دفعها للأفراد الذين يتعرضون للإصابة أو الوفاة مضافا إليها تكاليف العلاج. 

4) تعرض أحد العاملين للإصابة قد يؤدي إلى زيادة الوقت الذي تصرفه المنشأة في التعرف على أسبابها وإعداد التقارير عنها بالإضافة للوقت الذي تخسره المنشأة نتيجة تجمع الأفراد حول زميلهم الذي أصيب وتركهم لأعمالهم, الأمر الذي يعرقل تنفيذ البرامج الإنتاجية. 

5) أن العامل الذي يعود للعمل بعد إصابته لن يكون بنفس المستوى السابق من الكفاءة بالرغم من أنه يتقاضى نفس الأجر أو الراتب. 

6) وقوع الحوادث يؤدي إلى زيادة الأضرار التي تتعرض لها المعدات ولا بد من تحمل نفقات صيانتها من أجل إعادتها إلى حالتها الطبيعية وهذا سينعكس على معدل الوقت المتاح لإشتغال المعدات. 

7) زيادة معدل الحوادث الصناعية يتطلب تعيين أفراد جدد بدلا عن الذين أقعدتهم إصابة العمل بصورة دائمة, وهذا يستوجب برامج تدريبية لهم من أجل رفع كفاءتهم الإنتاجية.



 الأمن الصناعي وأثره على مقومات الإنتاج الأساسية:

للإنتاج خمس مقومات أساسية مرتبطة ومتشابكة مع بعضها البعض, مشكلة نظام متكامل مبني على أسس, نلقي حولها الضوء وهي:

1) القوى العاملة:

القوى العاملة هي دعامة المستوى الصناعي,الذي جعل من القائمون على أمر الصناعة تحمل مسئولية إعدادها والمحافظة عليها وحمايتها من مخاطر إصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية بقدر المستطاع. إذا ما تمت إصابة العامل وإعاقته عن العمل, فهذا يؤثر عليه نفسيا وإجتماعيا, وتأثير ذلك يكون إقتصاديا على المجتمع عامة ومحيط العمل خاصة. فالتأثير النفسي للعامل يترتب عليه إختلال الميزان الأسري من معيشة وتعليم وصحة وعلاج وملبس وغيره. أما الأثر الإجتماعي قد يترتب عليه فقد المجتمع لأحد أقطابه, فالأثر الإقتصادي يتمثل في تردي وتأخر الإنتاج. 

يجب إدخال بعض الدراسات الخاصة المتعلقة بالعمل والحركة للعامل في بيئة العمل بغرض تقليص بعض الحركات أو دمجها للتخلص من بعض الحركات الغير ضرورية والزائدة لكي لا يشعر العامل بالتعب والإرهاق مبكرا, ولا ينصح بإستخدام كل الطاقة الجسمانية دفعة واحدة بل عند الحوجة, وإستخدام الربوت في بعض الأعمال الثقيلة أو أعمال المناولة للمواد.

2) الماكينات والآلات:

أهمية هذا العنصر بالنسبة للإنتاج لا يقل عن أي عنصر, لذا يجب المحافظة عليها من تعرضها للحوادث التي قد تتسبب في تلفها أو دمارها أو تقليل كفايتها الإنتاجية. ومن وسائل المحافظة والحد من الأخطار على هذه الآلات والماكينات بتسوير أو حجب الأجزاء الدوارة, كما أن نظافتها وحمايتها من الأوساخ كالأتربة والصدأ عاملا مهم للمحافظة وإطالة العمر التشغيلي لها وبالتالي زيادة العمر الإنتاجي برفع مستوى الإعتمادية لها. كما يجب تدريب العاملين على الطرق التشغيلية السليمة والمأمونة لتفادي المخاطر المحتمل حدوثها, أو السيطرة عليها. في حالة تزويد الآلات والماكينات بأجهزة التحكم والحماية يفي بالغرض المطلوب, مع عمل برنامج للصيانة الوقائية لها. 

3) المواد والخامات: 

لعنصر المواد والخامات أهمية في الإنتاج, حيث يمثلون الشكل الأولي للسلعة. فيجب صيانتها بالآتي:

إتباع طرق التخزين السليمة التي تكفل المحافظة على خواصها الطبيعية من التلف والنفاد, وإتباع الطرق المأمونة في مداولة المواد الخام أثناء العمليات الإنتاجية. تدبير المساحة الكافية التي تسمح بحركة المواد حول الماكينات في جميع المراحل والخطوات, وتوفير معدات وأجهزة الحماية من الأخطار كالحريق وغيره.





4)  الوقت:

يمثل الوقت أهم عنصر من مقومات الإنتاج الأساسية, حيث لا يجد حظه الوافر بالسودان, ودائما ما يهمل هذا العنصر بتجاهله الدائم. وهو مهم في نظام الإنتاج بالقطعة ونظام الأجر بالساعة في الوحدات الإنتاجية والمنشآت الصناعية.

 ويكون الوقت سلاح ذو حدين, أن الإهتمام بالوقت ووضعه في الحسبان يزيد من إنتاجية العامل وهذا بدوره يدعم الإقتصاد مع الإلتزام باللوائح والقوانين والطرق الصحيحة في أداء الأعمال. كما يتسبب أحيانا في نشوب الحوادث وذلك في نظام الأجر بالساعة أو الإنتاج بالقطعة لأن العامل كلما أنتج وفي زمن أقل يزيد رصيده ودخله المادي دون مراعاة لحالته الصحية أو دون مراعاة لقوانين السلامة أو دون الإهتمام بإرتداء ملابس الوقاية الشخصية بفهم أنها مضيعة للزمن أو أنها معيقة لحركته, وهذا بدوره يقلل من إنتاجية العامل حين وقوع الضرر وبالتالي يكلف الدولة كثير وبإنخفاض الإنتاج ويؤخر الإقتصاد. 

5) بيئة العمل:

يجب أن تصمم بيئة العمل بالمنشآت الصناعية حسب طبيعة ونوع الأعمال, بحيث توزع الآلات والمعدات بطريقة تجعل تعامل العامل معها بطريقة سهلة سواء للتشغيل أو إجراء أعمال الصيانة, ومراعاة لحوقية العامل للآلات والمعدات. كما يجب الإهتمام بنظافة بيئة العمل بالتخلص من النفايات والمخلفات أول بأول, ومنع تكدس الأشياء وتوفير أماكن لتخزين المواد الخام والمنتجات بالطريقة التي تقيها التلف. يجب الإهتمام بالأرضية بنظافتها وصيانتها وصنعها بطريقة تسهل حركة العامل والآلات ومناولة المواد وأن تكون مستوية خالية من التعرجات والإرتفاعات. 

كما يجب توفير أماكن لراحة العامل وإدخال أوقات للراحة والأشياء الشخصية. كما يجب تهيئة أماكن للجلوس أثناء العمل, وتوفير المساحات المطلوبة للعمل حسب حجم العمل المنجز. كما يجب إدخال وسائل ترفيهية ممكنة في بعض الأعمال الغير مرتبطة بالإنتاج بالقطعة أو الأجر بالساعة لرفع بعض من ضغوط العمل والمعاناة من كاهل العاملين, ومن ناحية أخرى يكون العامل متواجد بمكان عمله لفترات قد تطول دون كلل أو ملل. 

 كما يجب الإهتمام بالسلالم والممرات لتسهيل حركة العاملين والمواد والآلات وإدخال السيور الناقلة للمواد والأجزاء بغرض ربط الوحدات الإنتاجية أو تقريب المسافات مع بعضها لتقليل الزمن.


----------



## ود فرح (3 فبراير 2006)

معدات الوقاية الشخصية:

نوع معدات الوقاية الشخصية يعتمد على نوع العمليات المنجزة بواسطة العامل ونوع الخطورة الممكنة الحدوث.

1) واقيات الرأس: 

لمنع إصطدام رأس العامل بالأجسام الصلبة نتيجة سقوط الجسم الصلب أو أثناء حركته. تصنع الواقيات عادة من المواد البلاستيكية, ويشترط أن تكون سهلة الإستخدام والتنظيف والصيانة, وتبطن من الداخل بمواد تمتص السوائل كالعرق. كما أيضا تستخدم واقيات الرأس المصنوعة من القماش بقصد منع الشعر من الإنسكاب بالقرب من الأجزاء الدوارة وهذا بالنسبة للعاملات.





2) واقيات الأذن:

أصبحت الضوضاء من المشاكل التي تواجه الصناعة بشكل عام وقد أنعكست آثارها سلبيا على الحالة النفسية للعامل من جهة وعلى قدرته على السمع من جهة أخرى. لقد ثبت من خلال التجارب والأبحاث المختبرية أن للضوضاء أثر كبير على مقدرة العامل على السمع. وقد تؤدي الضوضاء الشديدة المستمرة إلى فقدان العامل للسمع أحيانا, ولهذا إزداد الإهتمام بإستخدام واقيات الأذن سواء كانت عن طريق سد قناة الأذن بإستخدام مواد مختلفة كالقطن, أو إستخدام الواقيات التي تربط على الأذن بشكل جيد. بحيث تؤدي إلى التقليل من مخاطر الضوضاء إلى أدنى حد ممكن.

3) واقيات الوجه والعينين:

 تستخدم النظارات المصنوعة من الزجاج أو البلاستيك لوقاية العينين والوجه من المخاطر المختلفة والناتجة عن تطاير بعض الأجزاء الصغيرة من المواد في أثناء القيام بعمليات الخراطة أو التجليخ أو اللحام وغيرها. كذلك تستخدم النظارات لوقاية العينين والوجه من الحرارة والإشعاعات المختلفة, وعادة يتم تصنيع هذه النظارات وتصميمها بشكل يؤمن سهولة إستخدامها وصيانتها وتتناسب مع الغرض الذي تستخدم له.

4) واقيات التنفس:

تستخدم لوقاية العامل من المخاطر المختلفة الناجمة عن نقص في الأوكسجين في المناطق التي يعمل فيها أو الناتجة عن وجود غازات وأبخرة سامة, وتكون مذودة بخرطوم لسحب الهواء وتكون هذه الواقيات مثبتة بإحكام على الوجه بأكمله أو جزء منه. إن إستخدام هذه الواقيات يعتمد على نوع الخطر وشدته ونوع التلوث والمدة التي يعمل فيها جهاز الوقاية والجهد المطلوب للقيام بعملية الإستنشاق. وأجهزة وقاية التنفس متنوعة فبعضها مذود بقنينة للأوكسجين, والبعض الآخر مذود بمرشحات لإزالة المواد الغير مرغوب فيها والعالقة في الهواء الذي يستنشقه العامل. والبعض الآخر يذود العامل مباشرة بالهواء النقي من الجو.

5) حبل الأمان: 

يستخدم لحماية العامل من خطر السقوط من الأماكن المرتفعة وخاصة عمال البناء أو الذين يعملون في صيانة الأنابيب والسقوف أو العاملين في نظم توزيع الطاقة الكهربائية الذين يتسلقون بأعمدة الإمداد وغيرها. تعمل هذه الأحزمة على إيقاف سقوط الجسم بعد إنزلاقه وتصنع عادة من الجلد أو من بعض الألياف النباتية التي تتصف بقوة مقاومتها للتغيرات المختلفة ولفترة طويلة نسبيا.

6) واقيات القدم والساق: 

وتستخدم لهذا الغرض أحذية خاصة بعضها مصمم لوقاية القدمين من الأخطار نتيجة لسقوط أجسام ثقيلة عليها أو نتيجة لإصطدام بمثل هذه الأجسام. وتصنع مقدمتها عادة من مواد صلبة تتلاءم مع طبيعة الثقل المتوقع. وهنالك أنواع أخرى من الأحذية تستخدم لوقاية العامل من الحظر بسبب السير في أماكن مبتلة بمواد تسهل الإنزلاق أو لوقايته من أخطار الكهرباء عند المرور فوق سلك مكشوف وقد تصنع قاعدة هذه الأحذية من الخشب لمنع التوصيل وقد تكون الأحذية من النوع الذي يغطي القدمين والساقين لتأمين أفضل حماية للعامل ضد المخاطر المختلفة التي قد تحدث بسبب سكب بعض المواد الكيميائية على جسم العامل أو إنتشارها.

7) واقيات مكافحة الحريق: 

تستخدم لوقاية جسم العامل من مخاطر الحريق أو إرتفاع درجات الحرارة في الأفران وهي ملابس مصنوعة من مواد خاصة لها القابلية على مقاومة الحرارة لحد درجة 2000 درجة مئوية ويزود بمثل هذه الملابس عادة عمال الإطفاء. وتكون مهمتها تغطية جسم العامل بالكامل ضد خطر الحريق. وتتم الرؤيا من خلال فتحة زجاجية لمقاومة الحرارة أمام العينين.

الحرائق وطرق مكافحتها: 

يحدث الحريق إذا ما توفرت ثلاثة عوامل أساسية, وهي الحرارة والأكسجين والمادة. وبشكل عام تصنف الحرائق إلى ثلاثة أصناف رئيسية وهي:

2) حرائق المواد الصلبة:

وهي الحرائق الناتجة عن إحتراق بعض المواد مثل الأخشاب أو الورق أو المواد الزراعية أو المنسوجات وغيرها ويتم إطفاءها بواسطة الماء. أما إذا كانت المواد المحترقة ثمينة مثل الصكوك والأوراق الرسمية فيتم إطفاؤها بواسطة فوسفات الأمونيوم وسلفات الأمونيوم. 

2) حرائق السوائل:

وهي الحرائق الناتجة عن تعرض النفط ومشتقاته للحريق مثل البنزين والزيوت والأصباغ وغيرها. وتخمد هذه الحرائق بإستخدام ثاني أوكسيد الكربون الذي يتصف بكونه لا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الإشتعال بالإضافة إلى أنه غير موصل للكهرباء. وقد تستخدم المساحيق لإطفاء هذه الحرائق مثل مسحوق بيكربونات الصوديوم أو مسحوق بيكربونات البوتاسيوم, أو مسحوق فوسفات وسلفات الأمونيوم, كما تستخدم الرغوة الكيميائية التي تتكون فوق السطح لمنع تعرض المادة المحترقة للأوكسجين. 

3) حرائق الغازات والكهرباء:

وهي ناتجة عن إحتراق بعض الغازات مثل البروبين والهيدروجين والإستلين والميسان أو المتسببة عن الحرائق الكهربائية, ويتم إخماد هذه الحرائق بإستخدام غاو ثاني أوكسيد الكربون أو مسحوق فوسفات وسلفات الأمونيوم أو بيكربونات الصوديوم أو بيكربونات البوتاسيوم. تختلف المواد الكيميائية في خواصها وتبعا لذلك تختلف الوسيلة المناسبة لإخمادها. للتوضيح يبين الجدول رقم (2 ) بالملحق (أ ) بعض المواد الكيميائية المشتعلة والوسيلة المناسبة لإطفائها.


----------



## التوربين الصغير (4 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء آمل المواصلة والتوجيه ولك مني خالص دعائي وتقديري


----------



## محمد فوزى (6 فبراير 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا للاخ ود فرح على الاثراء بالمعلومات ونرجوا الإستمرار فى المشاركة بهذا المستوى دائما 
ومرحبا بالتوربين الصغير ونرجوا لك التوفيق فى عملك حتى تمد مصنعك بالطاقة اللازمة للتشغيل


----------



## pora (6 فبراير 2006)

والله لنْ نَرْكَع ، ولنْ نَخْنَع ، ولنْ نَجزَْع ، ولنْ نَخْضَع ، ولا نَقْنَع

وإنْ نُقْطَع ، وإنْ نُمْنَع ، وإنْ نُفْجَع ، فلنْ نَغْفر ، ولنْ نَصْفَح ، ولا نَسْمَح 

وإن أمْسَى ، فلنْ أنْسى ، ولنْ نَنْسى ، ولنْ نَأْسى 

ولنْ نَرْضى ، ولنْ نَبْقى ، وإنْ نَفْنى .. وإنْ هَلَكَ العالم أجمع

فهذا رسول الله محمد r.​


----------



## ابراهيم زاخو (8 فبراير 2006)

اخى جزاك اللة الخير كله


----------



## المشاغب (13 فبراير 2006)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو احمد العنزي (22 فبراير 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله بجهدك


----------



## الرضوان (22 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



أخي العزيز أنا -وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا- لي فترة طويلة وأستخدم هذا الموقع كمرجع لي في جميع ما يخص الأمن والسلامه نظرا لانه موقع يحتويعلى الكثير والكثير في ما يخص

السلامة

العمال

الإصابات

فقط ما عليك إلا زيارة الموقع وعسى ان يعجبك
*Occupational Safety and Health Administration* - *OSHA* HOME PAGE


*محبـــــــــــــ الر**ضوان** ـــــــــــــكم*​


----------



## التوربين الصغير (3 مارس 2006)

اشكر لك أخي ود كل ما قدمت من معلومات واغب منك التواصل والمزيد في هذا المجال 

اكرر لك شكري وتقديري 

اخوك


----------



## روميو (15 مارس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة ...................... ونشكر الله على اتاحته لنا الفرصة في الاشتراك في هذا المنتدى الرائع بمعنى الكلمة:::::::::


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (1 أبريل 2006)

الأخوة المشاركين
أرجو المساعدة على تأمين بعض المعلومات عن الأمن والسلامة المهنية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## friend (1 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## على سعد (9 أبريل 2006)

افادكم اللة وشكرا كثيرا


----------



## نورة0 (25 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله بكل من افادنا بهذا الموضوع


----------



## نورة0 (25 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله بكل من افادنا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmad abazeed (25 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا اخ على الموقع الرائع الذي تكلم عن التاريض


----------



## safe4k (6 مايو 2006)

*safety engineering*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربما لا تكون السلامة من الامور الهامة في حياتنا، ولذلك نحن لا نعطي السلامة الاهتمام والحرص اللازمين، ولكن في الحقيقة اننا جميعا نحرص على السلامة اشد الحرص ويتضح ذلك من خلال حرصنا على انفسنا واقربائنا من التعرض لاي خطر قد يلحق بنا الاذى، ويعد ذلك سلوكا لا شعوريا نمارسه في حياتنا اليومية، ولكن الغريب في الامر اننا لانعير السلامة كثيرا من الاهتمام، ويتضح ذلك من خلال اهمال متطلبات السلامة والوقاية في منازلنا واماكن اعمالنا.
وعلم السلامة من العلوم الهامة التي بدات الحاجة لها مع بدلية الثورة الصناعية في المجتمعات الغربية لحماية العاملين من خطر الاصابة ولحماية المنشات من خطر الحريق، وقد بدات البلدان العربية ايضا الاهتمام بهذا الجانب ولعل سلطنة عمان من بين الدول التي ترجمة ذلك الاهتمام بانشاء كلية الاطفاء والسلامة، ولكن التوجه لدراسة علم السلامة ومكافحة الحريق من الطلبة قليل وربما معدوم، ولذلك فان الكلية تحرص على عقد الدورات التدريبية للعاملين والمهتمين بهذا العلم.
ويعلم المهندسون الصناعيون ان غرض الهندسة الصناعية خفض التكاليف وزيادة الارباح، ومن التكاليف التي تتكبدها المنشات التكاليف الناتجة عن الاصابات والحرائق، ولهذا احببت ان اشير الى هذا العلم في هذا المنتدى لالقاء المزيد من الضوء على هذا العلم ، واذا كان بالامكان تخصيص منتدى مستقل بهذا الفرع من فروع الهندسة ( هندسة السلامة والاطفاء) لتبادل الخبرات وافادة المهتمين بهذا العلم.
واخيرا اود ان انوه بان علم السلامة من العلوم التي يوجد لصاحبها العديد من الفرص الوظيفية سوء في القطاع الحكومي او الخاص.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛:33:


----------



## مهاجر (6 مايو 2006)

*أوافقك الرأي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم أوافقك الرأي أخي العزيز بأهمية هذا الفرع الهندسي، ومن الممكن تخصيص قسم خاص لهذا الفرع الهام من الأقسام الهندسية.

ولكن كما ترى قلة المشاركات في هذا التخصص وندرة المواضيع التي طرحت من قبل في الملتقى.

ولتحقيق هذا الحلم أطلب منك أمرين:
- البحث في الملتقى عن المواضيع التي تهتم بهذا التخصص وطرحت من قبل وذلك بغرض أرشفتها بموضوع في قسم الهندسة الصناعية.
- طرح مواضيع جديدة من قبل شخصكم الكريم أو من أعضاء مهتمين بهذا المجال مما يشجع إدارة الملتقى في مناقشة موضوع فتح قسم خاص بهندسة السلامة. 

لك مني جزيل الشكر 

أخوك
أبو محمد


----------



## safe4k (10 مايو 2006)

*مقدمة عن علم السلامة*

قال الله تعالى ( فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت الذي اطعمهم من جوع وامنهم من خوف ) سورة قريش
تضمنت الاية الكريمة حاجتين اساسيتين من حاجات الفرد الا وهي الطعام والامن، والامن بمفهومه العام هو شعور الفرد بالطمأنينة والسلام، وذلك من خلال شعوره ببعده عن الاخطار وامنه على نفسه وممتلكاته، ومما لاشك فيه ان السلامة جزء لا يتجزء من الامن، فلا يكتمل تحقيق الامن مالم تتوفر مقومات السلامة ووسائلها، وقد عرفت السلامة بأنها مجموع الاجراءات اللازمة للمحافظة على الارواح والممتلكات، بمعنى انها كل فعل او قول يحقق المحافظة على الأرواح والممتلكات.
وللوصول الى بيئة امنه لابد من معرفة المخاطر الموجودة بها من خلال مايعرف بتحليل المخاطر، ويتم ذلك من خلال وضع كافة الافتراضات والفرضيات اللازمة للتعرف على مسببات الاخطار وسبل حدوثها. لذا من المهم جدا البدأ في تحليل الاخطار في المنزل ، العمل، المدرسة ..واي مكان اخر يمكن ان نتواجد فيه، حيث ان التعرف على الخطر بمثابة طرف الخيط للوصول الى السلامة والامن، لذا ادعوا الاخوة الكرام الى البدا بتحليل الاخطار الموجودة ببيئاتهم ليتسنا لهم منع وقوع الحوادث او التحكم فيها او تقليل خشائرها حسبما سنورده في الدروس القادمة.
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالسلامة والعافية؛؛؛؛؛
:14:


----------



## ليلك (12 مايو 2006)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## moghrabi (12 مايو 2006)

Dear Brothers

Want to aks you if someone has books or documents in Deutsch or German Language too please


----------



## msa (16 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البدايه اود ان اشكر الاخ المهاجر على اهتمامه ورده السريع لمشاركة الاخsafe4k 
كما انني اتمنى من المشرفين القائمين على هذا المنتدى بتخصيص قسم خاص لهذا الفرع الهام من الأقسام الهندسية وهي هندسة السلامه ,الامن , البيئة والاطفاء حيث انه يعد بحر من بحور العلم الواسعة . كما انه يمكن ادراج علوم شتى تحت هذا الفرع كسلامة المصانع والسلامة الصحية و البيئية و الاطفاء .

هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## aimanham (17 مايو 2006)

انا مهندس كيميائي, انوي تقديم رسالة ماجستير في الصحة والسلامة المهنية في الصناعات النفطية
ارجو مساعدتي وارشادي لاهم المراجع العلمية او المواقع المفيدة المرتبطة بهذا الموضوع
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان.


----------



## وليد حجازي (19 مايو 2006)

شكراجزيلا لك


----------



## وليد حجازي (19 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلاااا


----------



## المستعجل (21 مايو 2006)

*موقع قوي في مجال السلامة الصناعية*

إليكم هذا الموقع الذي أعجبني جدا ويتكلم عن السلامة الصناعية بشكل مفصل 00
http://www.education.gov.bh/divisions/safety/inds.safety.htm


----------



## فتوح (1 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً بهذه الفوائد العظيمة


----------



## kimor13 (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليم 
i wnt to ask if any one have a itle about savety in petrolum station 
and any thing about type of hzardin the safety pleas and please it is too important for me becouse i have interview in friday 9-6-2006 please


----------



## سوسنة الأردن (9 يونيو 2006)

تماما كما قال الأخ المهندس
أهمية التأريض grounding هي للحماية
يث تقلل الفرق في الجهد لأن الفرق في الحهد ينتج عنه تيار كهربائي يتلف الأجهزة
مثلا في المقسم ( مقسم الاتصالات الأرضية) يوجد صناديق للحمايه فيها أسلاك تأريض...
لنطرح المشكلة التالية:
إفرض أن سلك الكهرباء العادية احتك مع سلك التلفون على أعمدة النقل و انصهرت المادة العازلة للسلك ...
إذن سينتقل التيار من سلك الكهرباء إلى سلك التلفون عائدا باتجاه المقسم ...
إذا لم توجد صناديق الحمايه ... التأريض ... ستتلف أجهزة المقسم ...
إذن هنا يأتي دور التأريض و هو تقليل فرق الجهد بين التيار العائد للمقسم و المقسم نفسه ... حيث ثقليل فرق الجهد يؤدي لتقليل التيار ..
و إذا جعلنا فرق الجهد = صفر , فإن التيار غير المرغوب فيه سيساوي الصفر.
حسب قانون أوم:
(الفولتيه 2 - الفولتيه 1) مقسوما على R= التيار

بالتوفيق


----------



## الساحق الماحق (9 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ymselim (21 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر على هذا التوضيح الوافى


----------



## عدي/ابو احمد (1 يوليو 2006)

*التأريض*

السلام عليكممممممممممم
اريد السؤل عن تاريض المحركات الحثيه
ومحركات الضغط العالي <3300 ,6600> ر

وخصوصا في المعامل الصناعيه الانتاجيه
مع جزيل الشكرررررررر:55:


----------



## احمد التهامي (5 يوليو 2006)

أخي العزيز
ادخل على موقع الإدارة العامة لتصميم وتطوير المناهج

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/


----------



## شرشار (7 يوليو 2006)

nice topic ...but what about the random grounging without check the 

resistance of using wire
thanx..


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (7 يوليو 2006)

thank you very


----------



## عباس محمد (18 يوليو 2006)

:33: 


معلومات تهمك من كتابى الاخير

أهمية التدريب في مجال السلامة​
_التدريب يزيد الخبرات_ والمعلومات ويبعث الثقة في النفس ويزيد درجة الوعي لدى العاملين بالمنشأة. والتدريب الناجح يقوم علي التناسق بين الإدارات والقائمين علي التدريب.
_والتدريب الجيد يقلل الحوادث_ لتوعيهم عن الأخطار ويرفع من الروح المعنوية والعمل خلال الفريق ويقلل وقت العميل ويقلل الفاقد.
كما هو يعد _هدف قانوني_ حيث تنص عليه معظم قوانين السلامة و الصحة المهنية بدول كثيرة .
ويجب أن يوجه التدريب نحو أحداث التغير في المفاهيم والمعلومات والمهارات والخبرات والاتجاهات الخاصة بالأفراد.
ويجب أن يكون التدريب شامل للعاملين بالمنشأة جميعهم ابتداء من الإدارة العليا حتى أصغر عامل بالمنشأة.
فتدريب القائد حتى تكون معلوماته في مستوى مسئوليات وتتناسب مع الدور القيادي.
وتدريب المشرف حيث يعتبر حلقة الوصل بين إدارة المنشأة والعاملين وهو الذي يرشد ويوجه العاملين وهذا ما يحد من التصرفات الغير مأمونة للعاملين وتوفير مكان صحي لهم. ويجب تزويدهم بالمعلومات عن أسباب الحوادث وطرق الوقاية منها وكذلك طريقة الاتصال مع مرؤوسهم.
وتدريب الأفراد.. يجعل الفرد ملما بكيفية تلافي التعرض للمخاطر الصناعية وما ينتج عنها ضياع ساعات العمل أو الإصابات.
:67:


----------



## احمد التهامي (18 يوليو 2006)

أرجو إرشادي لكيفية تنزيل بعض الكتب التي لها علاقة بالسلامة المهنية مثل
risk assessment
وشكرا


----------



## blackhorse (18 يوليو 2006)

تسلم يا اخى الكريم


----------



## walid_59 (19 يوليو 2006)

اخي ابو ريما 
السلام عليكم 
اضيف معلومات اخر اضافة لما اضافه الأخوه الكرام من الواقع العملي 
التأريض في بريطانيا اصبح يعتبر واحد من الأساسيات الذي يمنح فيها شهادة السلامة اوسلامة التأسيسات الكهربائيه واي تأسيسات منزليه لا توجد فيها التأريض تعتبر مرفوضه ولا تمنح التصريح الأزم حتى لو كانت على احسن وجه 
اولا الإيرث يربط من 
main earthing terminal 
والى جميع التأسيسات الصحيه من انابيب الماء والغاز وانابيب التدفئه المركزيه وبسلك لا يقل عن 10 مليمتر مربع 
وسلك اخر من قياس 16 مليمتر مربع الى 
consumer unit or distribution bord 
,ومن هناك الى كامل الشبكه الكهربائيه في المنزل او غيره من 
all sockets and lighting pointand metal switch of box
وزياده على هذا ي}خذ سللك من قياس لا يقل عن 4 مليمتر مربع من مفتاح الإضاءه بالحمام ويربط بأنبوب راديتر التدفئه ان وجدت بالحمام والذي هي اصلا مؤرثه بسللك من قياس 10 مليمتر كما اسلفنا وغير هذا ترفض التأسيسات مهما كانت دقيقه في المور الأخرى 
هذا ما احببت اضافته والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 يوليو 2006)

الأخ مهاجر:
أتمنى فتح فرع خاص بعلوم الصحة والسلامة المهنية
وأعدكم بمشاركات فعالة في هذا الموضوع
كونه من ضمن اختصاصي
وشكرا
المهندس غسان علوة


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (24 يوليو 2006)

الأخ الفاضل:
ما دكرته عن علم السلامة جميل و لكن أحب أن أنوه أن السلامة المهنية لا تقتصر على حماية العامل من أخطار الحريق و غيره بل تشمل حماية العامل من المضاعفات التي قد تسبب ضررا صحيا على المدى البعيدكانحناء العمود الفقري و فقدان أو ضعف حاسة السمع أو البصر، و غيره. في الجامعة الأردنية يتم تدريس مادة تسمى عوامل انسانية (Human Factors) و تبحث هذه المادة في كيفية تصميم مكان العمل و أدواته بحيث تضمن أعلى انتاجية ممكنة للعامل و في نفس الوقت وضعه في ظروف جيدة أثناء العمل تضمن له السلامة و الراحة النفسية.


----------



## م.أحمد المصري (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوة الاعضاء المهتمين بموضوع السلامه المهنيه ونود المزيد من الدورات ورجائى افادتى بالجهات العلميه فى مصر التى تمكننى من عمل رسالة ماجستير فى هذا المجال حيث اننى اعمل اخصائى سلامه مهنية فى شركة توليد كهرباء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يوليو 2006)

الأخت "المهندسة المعلمة" تجدين مشاركة أخرى باسم مفهوم السلامة المهنية
لو انتبهت إلى جدول المخاطر لوجدت أن الذي ذكرته موجود من خلال المخاطر الهندسية وهو مايسمى "التلاؤم" أي تلاؤم العامل مع بيئة عمله وهذا يدخل في باب حماية العامل من خطر المهنة وهو المفهوم الأساسي للسلامة المهنية وشكراً


----------



## aljarah (29 يوليو 2006)

موضوع رائع وفي الصميم

وانا اضم صوتي لكل من يطالب بإنشاء قسم خاص بالسلامة وخصوصا في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي ينقصه تخصيص ذلك القسم واعتقد ان الكثيرين سيقومون في تفعيله بالشكل المناسب والمفيد للجميع

هناك طلب ممن لديه العلم والمعرفة
ارجو تزويدي بمواقع خاصة بسلامة المصانع الكيميائية

ودمتم بود


----------



## رانية الجمل (30 يوليو 2006)

:1: أنا يا اخوان بدي دورة عن Safety Engineerاذا ممكن ....


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (30 يوليو 2006)

فكرة جيدة و أنا أضم صوتي للأخت رانيا


----------



## سلامة صناعية (31 يوليو 2006)

اقترح عمل قسم خاص بالسلامة الصناعية


----------



## eng_eslam (2 أغسطس 2006)

ارى ان السلامة الصناعية لاتكون قسم مستقل بكيانه 
لابد ان يكون مرتبط بجميع الاقسام 
الهندسة الصناعية ........الميكانيكية ...المدنية .........الخ


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 أغسطس 2006)

الـتأريض موضوع يصعب شرحه ببضع كلمات


----------



## الجهاد (3 أغسطس 2006)

*اهمية التاريض الوقائي*

توصيل نقطة الحياد بالارض ينحصر في غرضين الاول هو حماية الشبكه الكهربائية من مختلف الاخطار التي تتعرض لها وهذا ياتي بتوصيل جانب الضغط العالي بالارض والغرض الثاني هو تقليل الخطر على الانسان الى اقل حد ممكن ففي حالة توصيل نقطة الحياد في دائرة الضغط العالي بالارض نتجنب سبب تولد التموجات ذات الضغط والذبذبات العاليه التي تنشا من حالة الاتصال الجزئي بين الارض وأحدالخطوط وهي الحالة التي تسمى arcing ground لاْن هذه الحالة تنقلب الى قصر عادي تتولى شاْنه اْجهزة الوقاية ضد زيادة الحمل over load relays وفضلاّ عن أن توصيل نقطة الياد بألارض يجعل عمل الوقاية أكيدآ ومضموناّ فأن عزلها عن الارض يسبب رفع الضغط على عوازل الخطتين السلمين بمقدار 73% في حالة اتصال الخط الثالث بألارض وقد يصل هذا الارتفاع الى 100% في لحظة وقوع الخطأ


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (3 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز فهذا صحيح , بالإضافة إلى انها إذا كان نظام التأريض Tn-c, Tns
فإنها تكون سبب فصل القاطع في حال حدوث قصر مع دارة الأرضي 
وكل هذا الكلام هو مجرد ملخص
أما إختيار الأسلاك والكبلات ومقاطعها فإنه يطول الشرح عنه فمثلا لدي مرجع عن نظام تمديدات الكهرباء الأمريكي يتكلم عنالموضوع بأكثر من 200 صفحة


----------



## الجهاد (3 أغسطس 2006)

*أهمية التأريض ومانعة الصواعق*

تسبب الصواعق في كثير من الحيان دماراّ للجزء الذي تصيبه او حريقا يصيب المنطقة التي تحدث فيها نتيجة تفريغ تيارات كهربائية عالية جدا فد تصل شدتها الى 100000 أمبير ويجب عدم لمس شبكة التاريض التي تكون في الارض الا بمعدات السلامة العامة للكهرباء هناك نوعان من الصواعق أحدهما تسمى الهابطة والاخرى الصاعدة وان التيار الكهربائي الذي ينفذ بين الارض والغيوم صاعدا فانه في المناطق التي تكث فيها العواصف والصواعق يكون الخطر متوقعا بشكل دأئم ويجب اتخاذ اساليب للوقاية منه


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز


----------



## kalid999 (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم.... اوافقكم الرأى وان يكون اسم القسم هندسة السلامة .


----------



## reem7 (6 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## رانية الجمل (8 أغسطس 2006)

:1: لازم نتعلم قواعد السلامة و الصيانة كمان في العمل لانهم مرتبطات الاثنتين ببعض و ما بيصير نقول safety من غير ما نقول maintenence عشان هيك لازم نعمل دورة للصيانة و السلامة 
:31: سلام


----------



## رانية الجمل (8 أغسطس 2006)

طبعا يا أخ خالد السلامة الصناعية مرتبطه ارتباط كبير و جذري بكل انواع الهندسة و هذا الشي واضح في تصميمات المباني و الاجهزة الكهربية و الميكانيكية و ايضا في سلوك العامل نفسه في شتى المجالات


----------



## رانية الجمل (8 أغسطس 2006)

و كمان من المفروض توضيح العقوبات الناتجة عن اي خطأ كيف بتكون حسب الاتفاقيات و القوانين الدولية و نوضح مسألة التأمينات


----------



## محمد بن محمد (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارغب في معرفة المزيد من المعلومات فيما يتعلق بموضوع السلامة المهنية وبشكل خاص المخاطر التي يتعرض لها العاملون في مجال الطاقة الكهربائية ( العاملون في التوليد ونقل الطاقة الكهربائية 
اخوكم : محمد بن محمد


----------



## محمد بن محمد (10 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو ممن لديه المعرفة أن يفيدني عن مخاطر التعرض للمجال المغناطيسي وهل صحيح أنه يؤثر على الانجاب 
اخوكم : محمد بن محمد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 أغسطس 2006)

*اعلان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

طيب يا اخواني ليش مابتقدمو اقتراحاتكم بصندوق الاقتراحات ؟؟؟؟

لكن اقول اننا نفكر بما يلزمكم وقد تم تنسيق عقد دورة في السلامة يقدمها الاخ المهندس غسان علوة

لكن اتمنى ان اجد منكم تعاون ملحوظ .............:59: 


تحياتي وابقوا على تواصل معنا:55:


----------



## صالح القيسي (10 أغسطس 2006)

*العراق_ الانبار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التأريض الوقائي 
ضروري جدا لاسلامة العاملين بالدرجة الاولى والاجهزة حيث تطرقوا كثير من الاخوة حول فائدة التأريض الاجهزة ونقطة مهمة حول الموضوع حيث عند تأريض أي جزء وفي حالة حصول تماس كهربائي فانه يسحب تيار كهربائي مما يؤدي الى أشتغال أجهزة الحماية لفصل الدائرة التي حصل فيها تماس وبذلك نكون قد وفرنا حماية للعاملين والاجهزة وشكرا


----------



## محمد بن محمد (11 أغسطس 2006)

لكم جزيل الشكر والثناء على هذا المجهود الكبير 
اسمحو لي بكاتبة هذا التعريف للمفهوم السطحي للسلامة والمفهوم الشامل للسلامة 
المفهوم السطحي للسلامة : أن يعتقد المسؤول أنه إذا وفر للعاملين بعض معدات السلامة الشخصية مثل بذلات العمل وطاقيات واقيات الرأس واحذية السلامة والكفوف فإنه يعتقد بذلك أنه قد حقق السلامة للعاملين في منشأته . وهذا هو المفهوم السطحي للسلامة 
أما المفهوم الشامل للسلامة : فهو التأكد من كافة الاجراءات والاحتباطات اللازمة لحماية الافراد واالمعدات ويعتبر توفير معدات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين هي الاجراء المكمل لتحقيق السلامة للجميع 

وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا 
اخوكم 
محمد بن محمد


----------



## Mohammed Tayeib (14 أغسطس 2006)

Safety is evry one jobe


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (14 أغسطس 2006)

*للأخوه والأخوات تعليمات السلامة والصحة المهنية*

هذا كتيب من إعدادى لتعليمات السلامة والصحة المهنية فى العمل أعددتة للعاملين بشركتى.. لعلع يحوز رضاكم مع وعدكم بالمزيد:56:


----------



## محمد بن محمد (14 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ/ محمد خليل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتابكم رائع واسمح لي باقتباس يعض التعليمات المفيدة منه لكي ازود بها العاملين عندي 
وجزاكم الله خير 
اخوكم 
محمد بن محمد


----------



## وليد عطا فرعون (15 أغسطس 2006)

*القدس*

شكرا
ماذا تعرف عن جهاز فحص التاريض


----------



## وليد عطا فرعون (18 أغسطس 2006)

*القدس*

ارد منك المزيد عن طرق فحص الارث اذا امكن وشكرا


----------



## sssm931977 (19 أغسطس 2006)

*السلامة والصحة المهنية*

الرجاء افادتي بكتب او دورات تتحدث عن السلامة والصحة المهنية. بالاضافة الى كيفية انشاء برنامج وتطبيقه بشكل كامل على ارض الواقع لاحد المصانع.


----------



## مصطفى جابر احمد (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم اريد السؤال عن اهمية التأريض بالنسبة لups ,وهل ربط الطرف المتعادل بالأرضى صحيح ام لا


----------



## خالد صديق (27 أغسطس 2006)

*مراجعة وسائل الوقاية من الحرائق*

 مراجعة وسائل الوقاية من الحرائق 

مقدمة : لما شهدنا الحريق الهائل الذي حدث بمصنع هام جدا وهذا المشهد المذهل فقد انخلع قلبي من هول المنظر وبعد انتهاء الموضوع وتناثر الأخبار عن أسباب الحريق فقال البعض كان السبب أعمال لحام بالقرب من برج الأحماض وحدث الحريق في البرج بسبب الشرار المتطاير من اللحام وهنا من قال أنه حدث بسبب انفجار بالغلاية والأقوال كثيرة فى النهاية هذا الحريق المدمر وهذه الخسار الفادحة في الأرواح والممتلكات كانت بسبب الإهمال الجسيم فجائني خاطر بضرورة عمل هذا التقرير لمراجعة وسائل الوقاية من الحريق في الشركة لا قدر الله ولكن لابد أن نأخذ بمبدأ سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال " اعقلها وتوكل " وبعد القصور الواضح في أجهزة الإطفاء والدفاع المدني الحكومية وتدني مستوى التفكير والتنفيذ العلمى والعملي لمواجهة الحرائق الخاصة مثل ( المواد البترولية و الكميائية و الأحماض ..... الخ).

أولا : ماهو الحريق؟

هو التفاعل الناتج من مواد قابلة للاشتعال + مصدر اشعال + هواء. فمن هذا المفهوم نستطيع أن نتحدث عن : اجراءات الواقية من حدوث الحرائق وطرق مواجهة الحرائق.

ثانياً : اجراءات الوقاية من حدوث الحرائق.

1- دراسة الخواص الكميائية للمواد المُخزنة داخل الشركة وتحديد الطرق المُثلى للتخزين مثل : - الخامات. 
- الأحبار والمذيبات. 
- الزيوت والشحوم. 
- الوقود. 
- مواد معالجة الرخام والجرانييت.

2- عدم تكديس المخلفات داخل الشركة والتخلص منها في أسرع وقت حتى لا يتم اشتعالها ذاتياً وخاصة مع درجات الحرارة المرتفعه فى فصل الصيف مثل: 
- الزيوت والشجوم المستعملة. 
- الكهنة المستعملة. 
- الخشب الهالك. 
- الخردة المتنوعة. 
- الرايش وخلافه.

3- تحديث نظام الإنذار والإطفاء بالشركة بحيث يتناسب مع المواد القابلة للاشتعال وهذا يكون كالتالي : 
1- مراجعة دائرة الإنذار والتأكد من أنها تغطي كافة أنحاء المصنع واختبارها واجراء الصيانة الوقائية الدورية لها في مواعيد محددة تبعاً لخطة سنوية يتابع تنفيذها المدير المختص. 
2- مراجعة دائرة المياه والتأكد من ان جميع المواسير بها الماء بالضغط المطلوب. 
3- مراجعة جميع طفايات الحرائق من حيث الكمية والحجم والنوعية والصلاحية والتوزيع داخل أرجاء المصنع. 
4- التأكيد على عدم إجراء أي عملية لحام أو إشعال داخل المصنع إلا بعد اتباع التعليمات المنظمة لذلك. 
5- التأكد من سلامة وسائل الحماية قي الدوائر الكهربائية حتى لا يحدث أي نوع من الماس الكهربي أو الشرر أو خلافة. 
6- تدريب عدد كافي من العمال في كل وردية بحيث يتم التعامل مع الحريق في بداية حدوثه وبأقصى سرعة وبصورة منظمة باستخدام المياه أو الطفاياة أيهما أفضل.

ثالثاً : طرق مواجهة الحرائق.

المبدأ الرئيسي في مواجهة أي الحريق هو السيطرة على الحريق في البداية حيث كمية الحريق صغيرة. 
1-إستعمال وسيلة الإطفاء الصحيحة مع المادة المشتعلة حسب تعليمات الإطفاء. 
2- فصل التيار الكهربائي عن منطقة الحريق. 
3-عزل المكان وبأقصى سرعة من جميع الأشياء التي يمكن أن يصل إليهل الحريق. 

رابعاً : تحديد سبب الحريق.

بعد إطفاء الحريق تشكل لجنة فنية على مستوى عالي لتحديد الأتي:ـ 
1- السبب الرئيسي لحدوث الحريق. 
2- كفائة وسائل الإطفاء. 
3- كفاءة العاملين المدربيين على الإطفاء. 
4- مدى الإلتزام بتعليمات الإطفاء والدفاع المدني. 
5- الخسائر. 
6-محاسبة المخطئ.

هذا وندعو الله جميعا أن ينجينا وينجي شركتنا وأمتنا الإسلامية من شر هذه الكوارث. 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## profshimo (27 أغسطس 2006)

نصائح هامه جدا مشكوووووووور أخى عليها...بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ahmed_1_4_81 (30 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

:13: شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات ونتمنى لكم دوام العلم والتعليم


----------



## خالد صديق (7 سبتمبر 2006)

profshimo قال:


> نصائح هامه جدا مشكوووووووور أخى عليها...بارك الله فيك.


شكرا أخي العزيز على تحيتك وبارك الله فيك أيضا


----------



## المنتصرى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

hello I need some help about the fire detection and sprinkler systems ...Top urgent 
Allah bless you for ur help..


----------



## rgu2005 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

saha khou, amith tamourth


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس / محمد خليل قال:


> هذا كتيب من إعدادى لتعليمات السلامة والصحة المهنية فى العمل أعددتة للعاملين بشركتى.. لعلع يحوز رضاكم مع وعدكم بالمزيد:56:



مهندس / محمد خليل اشكرك جزيل الشكر على كرمك واسأل الله تعالى ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك

محمد بن محمد الف شكر اخي على كلماتك الطيبة

تحياتي للجميع:84:


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (12 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة و أنا أضم صوتي للأخوة


----------



## محمد عدنان قرنفل (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع دون المستوى المأمول منه لهذا الموقع


----------



## memo_2006 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ/ محمد خليل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتابكم رائع واسمح لي باقتباس يعض التعليمات المفيدة منه لتعم الفائدة ولك الاجر
وجزاكم الله خير 
اخوكم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الحريق

هو الاسم المخيف الذى يتردد يوميا وفى جميع الأماكن والمصانع والمنازل ويخشى منه لما يسببه من أضرار جسيمة على المستويين البشرى والمادى و نجد أن الحرائق لا تتوقف عند حد معين من حيث حجمها وأضرارها وأسبابها بل نلاحظها تتغير مع التطور الصناعى و الحضارى.


الاشتعال والاحتراق Ignition and Combustion 

يعرف الاشتعال على أنه عملية اتحاد كيميائي تتحد فيه المادة القابلة للاشتعال بأوكسجين الهواء مع وجود درجة الحرارة الكافيه وينتج عن ذلك ظهور الحرارة والضوء ( اللهب ) وعلى ذلك يكون ظهور اللهب هو العلامة التى تميز الاشتعال 

ويعرف الاحتراق على أنه عملية أكسدة يصاحبها ظهور الحرارة …وقد يحدث الاحتراق ببطء شديد وفي ظل درجات الحرارة العادية.

وفي جميع الأحوال يشترط توافر العناصر التالية لإتمام عملية الاحتراق : ـ 

1. وسيـــط مؤكسد .

2. مادة قابلة للاشتعال .

3. مصــدر اشتعال .

من خلال التعريف السابق يتضح أن نظرية الإشتعال ترتكز على توفر مقومات الإشتعال (المادة القابلة للإشتعال – الأوكسجين – درجة الحرارة الكافية) 

الاحتراق الذاتي Spontaneous Combustion 

يحدث الاحتراق الذاتي عندما تصل درجة حرارة المادة الى درجة اشتعالها وقد يتم ذلك بدون تدخل لآي مؤثر حراري خارجي ويتوقف حدوث ظاهرة الاحتراق الذاتى على مايلى: 

1. مدى قابلية المادة للاتحاد بالأوكسجين ( التأكسد ) 

2. مقدار ما تخزنه المادة من وحدات حرارية دون أن تتسرب الى الخارج .

ويمكن حصر المواد المتوقع احتراقها ذاتيا في المجاميع الأربعة التالية : ـ

1. مواد غير قابلة للاحتراق يتوقع فيها ارتفاع درجة حرارتها عند اتصالها بالماء.

2. مواد تشتعل تلقائيا في درجة حرارة أقل من درجة حرارة الجو المحيط فور تعرضها للهواء.

3. مواد قابلة للاحتراق لها قابلية الاتحاد بالأوكسجين الهواء ( التأكسد) في درجات الحرارة العادية.

4. المواد العضوية لتوالد البكتريا.

§ درجة الوميض Flash Point 

هي أقل درجة حرارة يطلق عندها السائل كمية من الأبخرة لتكون مع الهواء مخلوطا يشتعل في صورة وميض خاطف عند تعرضه لمصدر حراري ينتهي بمجرد إبعاد هذا المصدر .

درجة الاشتعال Ignition Point 

هي أقل درجة حرارة تطلق عندها المادة القابلة للاشتعال كمية من الأبخرة أو الغازات لتكون مع الهواء مخلوطا كافيا لأن يشتعل ويستمر في الاشتعال حتى بعد أبعاد المصدر الحراري الذى أحدث الاشتعال أولا .

حدود الاشتعال أو الانفجار Flammable Explosive Range

هي النسبـة المئوية لحجم بخار (غــاز ) مادة قابلة الاشتعال في الهواء المحصورة بين الحد الأدنى والحد الأعلى لإشعال أو بالفجار أبخرة هذه المادة عند تعرضها لمصدر حراري
1- الحد الأدنى للاشتعال - الانفجار Minimum Flammable Explosive Limit 

اقل نسبة من حجم أبخرة مادة قابلة للاشتعال في الهواء تشتعل عند تعرضها لمصدر حراري.

2- الحد الأعلى للاشتعال - الانفجار Maximum Flammable Explosive Limit

أعلي نسبة من حجم أبخرة القابلة للاشتعال في الهواء تشتعل عند تعرضها لمصدر حراري .

3- المخلوط الفقير Poor Mixture

مخلوط من أبخرة مادة قابلة للإشعال والهواء نسبة حجم الأبخرة فيه أقل من الحد الأدنى الذي يسمح باشتعال المخلوط عند تعرضه لمصدر حراري .

4-المخلوط الغنى Rich Mixture 

مخلوط من أبخرة مادة قابلة للاشتعال والهواء نسبة حجم الأبخرة فيه أعلى من الحد الأقصى الذي يسمح باشتعال المخلوط عند تعرضه لمصدر حرارة .

إنتقال الحرارة ـ HEAT TRANSFER

تنتقل الحرارة بواحد أو أكثر من الطرق التالية : ـ 

التوصيل ….. CONDUCTION

الإشعاع…..…... RADIATIO 

الحمل..…… CONVECTION

· انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل :ـ

وهي الوسيلة التى يتم فيها انتقال الحرارة من جسم الى أخر بالاتصال المباشر…

مثل اتصال ماسورة بخار بقطعة من الخشب … فإن الحرارة تنتقل من الماسورة مباشرة الى قطعة الخشب … وتعتبر الماسورة في هذا المثال بالموصل ( CONDUCTOR ) وتتوقف كمية الحرارة التى تنتقل بالتوصيل على مدى قابلية المادة لتوصيل الحرارة وعلى المساحة التى تنتقل هذه الحرارة عن طريقها .

· انتقال الحرارة بالإشعاع : ـ

الإشعاع بصفة عامة عبارة عن طاقة في شكل موجات كهر ومغناطيسية مثل موجات الضوء والحرارة والأشعة الكونية .. كما تتفق هذه الموجات مع جميع الطاقات الأخرى في خواصها ولكنها تتميز عليها بقدرتها على التواجد في الفراغات .

وتسري الإشعاعات الحرارية من الأجسام الساخنة الى الأخرى الأقل حرارة خلال الهواء في خطوط مستقيمة تنتشر في جميع الاتجاهات على هيئة موجات حرارية تماثل تماما في ذلك أشعة الضوء بنفس سرعتها (300000 كم /ث ) ويقوم الهواء بتوصيلها دون أن تحتفظ بأي شئ منها وإذا صادفت هذه الموجات أجساما معتمة فإنها تمتصها وتختزنها وبذلك ترتفع درجة حرارتها. أما الأجسام الملساء أو اللامعة فأنها تعكسها وتردها .

· انتقال الحرارة بالحمل : ـ

وهو انتقال الحرارة الى أعلى عن طريق التيارات المتحركة في السوائل والغازات ومن المعروف أن السوائل والغازات كلما ارتفعت درجة حرارتها كلما قلت كثافتها فترتفع الى أعلى حاملة معها الحرارة الى الطبقات العلوية . 

التركيب الأساسي لمكونات الاشتعال

قد أستخدم العاملين في مكافحة الحريق لسنوات عديدة مثلث الحريق لتوضيح عملية الاشتعال 

وكيفية إطفاء النار على أساس الأضلاع الثلاثة التى تمثل

الوقود أو المادة القابلة للاشتعال وأكسجين الهواء ..الحرارة .. وأن إزالة أى ضلع من الأضلاع الثلاثة يقضى على النار .

الوقودFuel 

أوكسجين Oxygen
الحرارة Heat 
ولكن مع تقدم الأبحاث في مجال مكافحة الحريق ظهرت نظرية جديدة توضح بطريقة أفضل الاشتعال والإطفاء ..خصوصا فيما يتعلق بتأثير البودرة الكيميائية الجافة والهالوجينات فى إخماد الحرائق والذى يصعب توضيحها بالاستعانة بمثلث الحريق ..وقد أطلق على هذه النظرية هرم الحريق واتى حولت المثلث الى هرم مكون من أربع أضلاع تمثل قاعدته سلسلة التفاعل الكيميائي التى تسبب الاشتعال أما باقي الأضلاع فتمثل الوقود

"المادة القابلة للاشتعال " والحرارة ، والأوكسجين الهواء وبإزالة ضلع أو أكثر يتم القضاء على النار .
· سلسلة التفاعل الكيميائي 

الحرارة Heat 
الوقودfuil

أوكسجين Oxygen
Chain Reaction

كان هناك اعتقاد لذى الكثيرين بأن البودرة الجافة والهالوجينات تقضى على النار من خلال تخفيض نسبة الأوكسجين المغذى للحريق الى أدنى الكمية اللازمة لمؤازرة الاشتعال.
الوقاية من الحرائق

الوقاية من الحرائق: تعرف على إنها كافة الإجراءات والتعليمات وفقا للنشاط الممارس والتى من شأنها الحد من نشوب الحرائق.

أسباب الحرائق

1. الأسباب الطبيعية:-

وهى تنجم عن الشمس و الصواغق والباكين وغيره من العوامل الطبيعية التى قد تكون سببا فى نشوب الحرائق.

2. الأسباب الناجمة عن استخدام الطاقة:- 

متمثلة فى الطاقة الضوئية –الميكانيكية – و غيرها من أنواع الطاقة.

3. الأسباب الطارئة (ناتجة عن الإنسان)

متمثلة فى الإهمال وعدم الإلتزام بتطبيق واتباع إحتياطات الوقاية من الحرائق.

بعض أسباب الحرائق وطرق الوقاية منها:- 

من المعروف أن وضع أي برنامج وقائى لمنع الحرائق يعتمد أساسا على معرفة الأسباب التى تؤدي لحدوثه وحصرها حسب نشاط أى موقع صناعى أى حصر المعدات والأجهزة وسلوك الأفراد والعوامل الطبيعية المحيطة واللوائح والنظم والقوانين المنظمة للعملية الإنتاجية, ونذكر بعض الأمتلة الشائعة والمرافقة للعمليةالصناعية. 
1. الكهرباء :-

تعتبر الطاقة الكهربائية من الأساسيات الضرورية فى أى موقع انتاجى ويكمن هذا الخطر فى التوصيلات الكهربائية و المحركات وتعتمد الوقاية على وضع برامج جيدة للصيانة الوقائية والتركيز عليها خاصة فى الأماكن التى يتم فيها تداول أو شحن أو تصنيع أو تخزين السوائل الملتهبة والغازات.

2. الأسطح الساحنة:-

وهى الحرارة الناتجة من الأفران والغلايات والمواسير الساخنة والمصابيح الكهربائية والدفايات ويعتمد نظام الوقاية على جودة التصميم الهندسى وعلى توفير المواد العازلة ووسائل التهوية.
3. الإحتكاك:- 

ويحدث الإحتكاك نتيجة لضعف أو قصور فى أنظمة التزييت أو كسر أجزاء المعدات ونظام الوقاية يكون بوضع برنامج للصيانة الوقائية وعمليات التفتيش.
4. القطع الساخن واللحام:-

يحدث أثناء عمليات القطع واللحام تطاير للشرر فى إتجاهات مختلفة والنظام الوقائى هو إتباع نظام تصاريح العمل وعلى تأمين المنطقة التى تقع فيها هذه العمليات.

5. زيادة درجة الحرارة:- 

هذا يحدث فى العمليات التشغيلية المختلفة نتيجة لقصور فى الأجهزة والمعدات أو نتيجة لإهمال الأشخاص القائمين على عمليات التشغيل أو لقلة الخبرة ونظام الوقاية يكمن فى فى استخدام مشغلين ذوى خبرة مع وضع ضوابط جيدة للتحكم فى درجات الحرارة. 

6. التنظيم والترتيب والنظافة:- 

على كل موقع القيام بإجراءات صارمة لمنع تراكم المخلفات الصناعية خصوصا الملوثة بمواد بترولية والقيام بإجراءات التخزين الجيد وترك مسافات مناسبة بين المواد المخزونة والقيام بإجراءات التخلص من المخلفات وتشجيع العاملين على القيام بعمليات النظافة والترتيب وذلك بوضع حوافز وجوائز تشجيعية.

7. التدخين:-

وهو من الأسباب الشائعة للحرائق فى الأماكن الصناعية وتعتمد الوقاية على منع و حظر التدخين فى المناطق الصناعية وتحديد الأماكن المصرح بالتدخين فيها وتجهيزها


مقتبس من المركز العالي للسلامة المهنية بليبيا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل moghrabi 
kann ich wessen was wollen sie in deutsch haben in welche fachrichtung kann ihnen helfen
اخيك جمال من ليبيا


----------



## محمد عدنان قرنفل (24 أكتوبر 2006)

*التاريض*

بعد السلام عليكم 
إن شاء الله سأكتب موضوع متكامل عن التاريض


----------



## نافع الفراتي (24 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
سبق وان كتبت موضوع عن عمل الارضي بسيط للمنازل قبل شهر تقريبا والان اناقش معكم موضوع فرعي من التاريض وهو تاريض المحركات الكهربائيه ان كل محرك كهربائي يحتوي بدنه الحارجي على كهرباء محتثه ممكن ملاحظتها بواسطه درنفيس الفاحص وهذه منستون فولت فما دون ذات تيار قليل اما اذا اجتمع اكثر من محرك في الجهاز فيجب جمع التيارات وبالتلي تصبح مهدده للانسان وافضل ملاحظه لذلك في الغسالات الكهربائيه ويتائكد من ذلك ظرورت التاريض للاجهزه مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## السيدانس (16 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة / المهندسين بالملتقى جزاكم الله خيرا 
اريد منكم بعض التوضيح عن طريقة حسابات مفاتيح الفواصل وتحديد قيمتها الخاصة باالاحمال المنزلية وحجم الاسلاك لها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمن ابوقرين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

*abogren2001************

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان موضوع الوقاية من التلامس الكهربائي موضوع هام جدا وبالامكان ان اقدم بعض الشروح عن ذلك ونستهل اليوم بعضا منها:

هنالك انظمة مستخدمة للتأريض ومن الهام ان نعرف رموزها مثل
Tn
Tt
It
الحرف الاول من جهة اليسار يبين العلاقة بين المصدر والارضي وهذا الحرف هو واحد من الحرفين التاليين
Tوتعني نقطة النجمة لمحول المصدر مؤرضة
I وتعني ان المصدر معزول عن الارضي او ان نقطة النجمة لمحول المصدر مؤرضة عبر مقاومة كبيرة جدا.

الحرف الثاني يبين العلاقة بين الحمل والارضي ويكون احد الحرفين الاتيين
T وتعني ان الحمل مؤرض مباشرة ولايستخدم ارضي المصدر
N تعني ان الحمل مؤرض عبر ارضي المصدر
الحرف الثالث والرابع يعطيان دلالة عن مواصفات خط الوقاية Pe وخط التعادل N للمصدر الكهربي

Cتعني ان خط الوقاية Pe وخط التعادل مجتمعين معا
S تعني انه يوجد موصل للوقاية Pe واخر للتعادل

نرجوا الاستفادة والسلام عليكم نرجوا الابلاغ اذا كان هناك ملاحظات او طلب المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## على الريانى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ايمن ابوقرين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ايمن ابوقرين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

في المرة القادمة سأحاول تقديم رسم توضيحي لتأرض المحركات

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## محمودشاكر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح


----------



## ايمن ابوقرين (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للأخ الذي يسأل عن Ups من خلال ما لاحظت عمليا ان تصاميم شركة Abb وbhel 
فأن مصدر جهد الدخل يكون ثلاثي الاطوار من غير السلك المتعادل ويدخل علي دائرة التقويم حيث يكون هناك نقطة السالب التي يتم توصيلها بالارضي ومنها تدخل علي دائرة التحويل من Dc الي Ac والخرج يكون سلك حي وسلك التعادل الذي يوصل مع الارضي

وبالله التوفيق
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المنتصرى (8 ديسمبر 2006)

والله انا مع فكرة الاخ بفتح قسم خاص بالسلامه الصناعيه .... لانى و الله فى حاجه الها اكتيرر فى دراستى انا متخصص فى السلامه و الاطفاء


----------



## al-shohaimi (9 ديسمبر 2006)

السلامة مهمة في منتدانا وانا معاك في هالرأي لو يعملوا لنا قسم خاص بالسلامة بيكون شي جميل لكي نفيد ونستفيد... والشكر الجزيل .


----------



## سلامة صناعية (27 يناير 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## سلامة صناعية (27 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سلامة صناعية (27 يناير 2007)

الله يجزاكم الخير


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 يناير 2007)

اخي شكراً جزيلا وهل عندك power point presentaion عن هذا الموضوع ؟


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير هذا الموضوع يحتاج اهمية اكثر واكثر


----------



## عباس محمد (28 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
الاخت المشرفة 
سابدا معكم ان شاء الله دورة متخصصة فى السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة 
وانا على استعداد للاجابة على اسالتكم في اى وقت
هيا نبدا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ صَنْعَةَ لَبُوسٍ لَّكُمْ لِتُحْصِنَكُم مِّن بَأْسِكُمْ فَهَلْ أَنتُمْ شَاكِرُونَ

صدق الله العظيم ...؛
الأنبياء (80)

اهــــــــــــــــــــداء

إلى كل من يسعى إلى خدمة الإنسان 
إلى كل من شرفهم الله بحمل رسالة نبي الله داوود لحماية الإنسان
إلى روح امى و أبي من علماني كيف احترم الإنسان
إلى الإنسان
أهدى هذا العمل المتواضع راجيا من الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتي



تمهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد :-

قال تعالى 
 وَلاَ تُلْقُواْ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ 
صدق الله العظيم ...؛
البقرة (195)

لا شك أن الغاية الأسمى للعاملين بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية هو الحفاظ على الأرواح و هذا لا يتأتى إلا بالوصول إلى أقل معدل للحوادث (Zero Accident) و هذا يتطلب المعرفة التامة بالمخاطر المحيطة بالإنسان من حيث دراستها و تحليلها و العمل على إزالة العوامل المسببة لها . و عدم إصابات البشر و من خلاله يأتي سلامة المنشأة و المعدات و هذا هو الهدف من تعريف السلامة
السلامة :هى الخلو من خطر أو ضرر غير مقبول 
Safety freedom from unacceptable risk of harm 
و هذا التحكم يتم بتقليل احتمالية وقوع المخاطر و توابعها و ذلك يتأتي من حماية بيئة العمل من كافة المخاطر الطبيعية و الكيميائية و البيولوجية من خلال تصميم و تنفيذ برامج توضع خصيصاً لهذا الغرض تؤمن به الإدارة العليا و التنفيذية و تشجع العاملين لديها على تنفيذه .
حيث أنها أصبحت مطلباً من مطالب الجودة الشاملة TQM و قد أصدرت الهيئات الدولية المعنية بالمواصفات القياسية قواعد و اشتراطات لتحقيق مثل هذه البرامج منها 5908/1990 BS و المواصفة OHSAS 18001لسنة 1999 لذلك أصبحت السلامة و الصحة المهنية علم تطبيقي للمحافظة على حياة البشر و سلامتهم و ذلك بغرض إعادة صياغة المفهوم و إقرار سياسة لإدارة السلامة من منظور وقائي Preventive أكثر من دفاعيdefensive و التركيز على دور الإدارة العليا لتنفيذ و تدعيم و تطوير تلك البرامج مع وضع نظام مستندي موثق لها.
و نحن نقدم هذا العمل المتواضع محاولة منا لتوضيح المفاهيم لدى العاملين و أخصائيي السلامة و الصحة المهنية في المنشآت مع الشرح و التوضيح لدورهم الهام.

د.عباس محمد محمد
استشاري السلامة و الصحة المهنية و البيئة 
وتقييم المخاطر و الجودة
002-012 2321 855 ت
www.safety4y.com
E-mail : m_abbass2002yahoo.com
abbass*safety4y.com

هدف الكتاب ومنهجه
حاولت في هذا الكتاب أن اذكر مع الشرح منظومة السلامة الحديثة دون إطالة زائفة أو تقصير ممل معتمدا على أساس وجود خلفية لدى المتلقي بأساسيات السلامة والبيئة فلم أتعرض لسرد أساسيات للسلامة والبيئة حيث أنها متوفرة بكتب أخرى.و هذا الكتاب يعطى اضاءات في عدة مواضيع قد يختلف فيها من لم يتعرض لها بالتفصيل.




المحاضرة الاولى
تاريخ السلامة و الصحة المهنية : 

ظهر أول كتاب في الطب المهني في القرن السادس عشر لمؤلفه (رامازيني)
ولد تخصص الصحة المهنية بين عامي 1910 – 1912 و كتب كثيرين عن بيئة العمل و التوضيحات و الحدود المسموح بها للتعرض .
بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية بين 1939 – 1945 كانت نهضة الصحة المهنية .
كان لقيام منظمة الصحة العالمية (WHO) و منظمة العمل الدولية ILO الأثر الفعال في تطور المعرفة و حيث الحكومات على الاهتمام بخدمات الصحة المهنية و شملت الصحة المهنية فروع و تخصصات متعددة : طب مهني – صحة بيئة العمل – السلامة المهنية – السموم الصناعية – التأهيل المهني للعجز – الصحة النفسية المهنية .
و قد صدر عام 1976 عن منظمة الصحة العالمية قرارات أكدت فيه الأولوية المطلقة التي ينبغي أن تعطيها الدول لتطوير خدمات الصحة المهنية بصورة متكاملة .
أما قوانين العمل المقيدة لصاحب العمل لم تظهر إلا في 1802م في بريطانيا الذي نص على فترة عمل الصبية في صناعة القطن و الصوف.
و في عام 1819 حدد القانون الحد الأدنى لعمر الصبية بـ 9 سنوات في تلك الصناعة .
قانون عام 1833 حدد اللياقة الصحية للأطفال .
إنشاء منظمة العمل الدولية 1919 و أصدرت اتفاقيات ابتداء من 1921 و توالت الاتفاقيات و التوصيات العديدة.
عام 1930 أدخلت الأضرار المهنية تحت مبدأ الأمراض القابلة للتعويض.
و تعد الفترة من 1935 – 1939 أهم فترة في وضع قوانين الأمن و السلامة لأصحاب الحرف المختلفة.


دور أخصائي الأمن الصناعي بالمنشأة :
التأكد من تطبيق سياسة السلامة المعلنة بالمنشأة .
مراقبة سلوك الأفراد BSA و استخدام جميع حواسه .
عمل القياسات اللازمة للضوضاء – و البيئة – و الحرارة .. إلخ و أخذ العينات 
قياس أداء السلامة .
تحليل الحوادث و أسبابها و كيفية الحد منها .
عمل الإحصائيات اللازمة لأمراض المهنة و إصابات العمل .
إعداد خطة لمجابهة الطوارئ للمنشأة ضد المخاطر المحتملة و الإشراف على الأفراد و التنسيق مع الجهات المعنية بهذا الخصوص .
تدريب العاملين بالمنشأة و رفع درجة الوعي لديهم وكذلك تحديث المنشورات الخاصة بذلك.
نشر الوعي الوقائي بالملصقات و الحوافز و غيرها .
تحليل خطوات العمل JSA.
إعداد تعليمات العمل المناسبة للمنشأة و التأكيد على تنفيذها .
التنسيق بين الإدارات في مجال الأمن الصناعي .
حضور لجان الأمن الصناعي .
إعداد نظام إدارة السلامة والدليل.
المشاركة في عمل تقييم للمخاطر Risk Assessment و تصنيف المخاطر من حيث الخطورة و العمل على أزالتها.
التأكد من تنفيذ اللوائح و القوانين المعمول بها محلياً و دولياً في مجال البيئة و السلامة و الصحة .
عمل إجراءات السلامة Safety procedures .
القيام بعمل التفتيش و المراجعة Inspection & Audit 
التأكد من تطبيق نظام تصارح العمل بأنواعها Permit to work system .
الإشراف على أفراد الأمن الصناعي (إن وجدوا بالمنشأة)
التأكد بالالتزام من توريد و عمل الصيانة للأجهزة و الأدوات و معدات الحريق اللازمة لتطبيق سياسة المنشأة .
تقديم المشورة اللازمة بصفة دائمة .
توفير مهمات الوقاية للعاملين P.P.E ذات الجودة المناسبة لطبيعة عملهم .
تحفيز العاملين .
الإلمام الدائم و المستمر للتشريعات المحلية و الدولية التي تتعلق بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية و البيئة .
الى اللقاء فى المحاضرة الثانية ان شاء الله


----------



## عباس محمد (29 يناير 2007)

الاخت المشرفة
هناك مشكلة فى التنسيق ارجو الاتصال لاعادة تنزيل المحاضرة مرة اخرى
مع الشكر
السادة الزملاء
اليكم المحاضرة الثانية
المحاضرة الثانية
الحوادث و كيفية منعها

	تعريف الحادث: Accident 
حدث غير مرغوب فيه و غير مخطط له يؤدي إلى إصابات شخصية ، أو وفيات أو خسائر مادية في الممتلكات . و على هذا فإن الحدث يعتبر حادثة و إن لم يؤدي إلى إصابات أو وفيات بل أقتصر على خسارة مادية في الممتلكات للمواد و المعدات و خلافة . و بالطبع إذا خطط له أصبح جريمة و ليس حادث يحدث بدون معرفة مسبقة به .
Accident :
An undesired event that results in harm to people damage to property or loss to process.
و الحوادث التي لا تسفر عن أي أضرار وخيمة أو إصابات تسمى (بالحادث الوشيك)
Near Misses:
Incidents which are very close to an accident.
أما الحوادث التي تؤدي إلى نتائج جسيمة تسمى كوارث.
Disaster:
Accidents which very severe consequences.










العلاقة بين الحوادث
	التعريف بإصابة العمل :
وضحت المادة 5 من قانون 79 لسنة 1975 تعريف إصابة العمل بأنها (الإصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المبينة بالجدول رقم (1) المرفق لهذا القانون أو الإصابة نتيجة حادث وقع أثناء تادية العمل أو بسببه و تعتبر الإصابة الناتجة عن الإجهاد أو الإرهاق من العمل إصابة عمل متى توافرت فيها الشروط و القواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير التأمينات بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة .. و يعتبر في حكم ذلك كل حادث يحدث للمؤمن عليه خلال فترة ذهابه لمباشرة عمله أو عودته منه بشرط أن يكون الذهاب أو الإياب دون توقف أو تخلف أو إنحراف عن الطريق الطبيعي ).

و نجد من هذه المادة أن تأمين إصابة العمل يعطي صور ثلاثة هي :-
1-	الأمراض المهنية و عددهم بالجدول المرفق بالقانون 29 مرض مهني .
2-	حوادث العمل.
3-	حوادث الطريق .
4-	الإصابة الناتجة عن الإرهاق و الإجهاد طبقاً لقرار وزير التأمينات رقم 81 لسنة 1996 المعدل بالقرار رقم 239 لسنة 1977 .

	شروط حادث العمل :
لكي ينطبق نظام التأمين الإجتماعي لا بد أن تكون الاصابة مهنية مرتبطة بالعمل و قد حدد القانون وجه الارتباط بأن يقع الحادث أثناء العمل أو بسببه و قد كان القانون رقم 92 لسنة 1959 يشترط أن تكون نتيجة حادث بسبب العمل و أثناء تأدية . بمعنى أنه كان يشترط علاقة السببية بين الحادث و العمل فضلاً عن وقوع الحادث أثناء تأدية العمل.
أما في القانون الحالي فقد أكتفى بأحد الشرطين : أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه .

أ‌-	وقوع الحادث أثناء العمل :
و المقصود هو مجرد الارتباط الزمني و ليس الارتباط السببي بين الحادث و القيام بالعمل .. و عل ذلك يتحقق الوصف و لو انتفت رابطة السببين بين العمل و الحادث. كما لو اعتدى عامل على زميله بالضرب بسبب خلاف عائلي أو مالي أو خلافات نقابية أو انتخابية.. إلخ .
و ذهب الفقه و القضاء إلى أن فترة العمل تبدأ عندما يضع العامل نفسه تحت تصرف صاحب العمل في المكان و الزمان المحددين و تسري أحكام إصابة العمل على الفترة التمهيدية لتسليم العمل من الذهاب إلى مقر العمل أو العودة منه. و قد ثار خلاف حول مدى تغطية الحوادث التي تحدث أثناء فترة الراحة اليومية حيث ينقطع العامل عن العمل و الرأي الراجح إلى وجوب اعتبار الإصابة في هذه الأثناء حادثة عمل طالما أن العامل لم يغادر مقر العمل.



ب‌-	وقوع الحادث بسبب العمل 
الحوادث التي ترتبط بالعمل رابطة سببية و لو أنها وقعت في غير مكان العمل أو زمانه.. كاعتداء أحد العمال على أحد زملائه بسبب رفضه الاشتراك في إضراب أو مظاهرة احتجاج أو أن يعتدي عامل على رئيسه في العمل بسبب جزاء وقعه هذا الرئيس على العامل المعتدي. ففيء هذه الفروض ما كان الحادث يقع للمصاب إلا بسبب العمل .
و على ذلك فإن الحادث الذي يقع خارج نطاق العمل مكاناً و زماناً و لم تكن تربطه بالعمل أية علاقة فإنه يعد حادثاً عادياً لا يدخل تحت اسم حادث عمل .

	سقوط حق العامل في التعويض رغم تحقق شروطه :
نصت المادة 57 لقانون التأمين الاجتماعي على حالات معينة يسقط فبها حق العامل في الحصول على التعويض المقرر له و هذه الحالات هي :
أ‌-	إذا تعمد العامل إصابه نفسه .
ب‌-	إذا حدثت الإصابة بسبب سلوك فاحش و مقصود من جانب المصاب و يعتبر ذلك:-
1-	كل فعل يأتيه المصاب تحت تأثير الخمر و المخدرات.
2-	كل مخالفة صريحة لتعليمات الوقاية في أماكن ظاهرة في مقر العمل.
و قيدت المادة سقوط الحق بعدم جسامة الإصابة بحيث إذا توفى المصاب أو تخلف عن الإصابة عجز مستديم تزيد نسبته عن 25% من العجز الكامل فلا يسقط حقه في التعويض و يستحقه كاملاً بغير التفات للخطأ المسند إليه .





نظريات أسباب الحوادث
تعددت النظريات و اختلفت في مضمونها.. فمنها من ركزت على افتقار مهارة العاملين و منها ما ركز على قصور دور الإدارة.





1)	نظرية الدومينو لهينرتش (1920) Domino Theory s’Heinrich
حيث تنظر إلى الحادثة على أساس عناصر خمسة متسلسلة ( البيئة الاجتماعية المكتسبة – خطأ الشخص – إجراء غير آمن – الحادث – الإصابة) و هذا التسلسل منطقي بغياب أحدهم لا يحدث حادثة . و قد شبهت هذه العناصر بخمسة قطع دومينو . حيث لو سقطت الأولى سقط الباقي و ينتج الحادث . و ذكرت النظرية بأن التصرف الغير آمن unsafe acts يؤدي إلى حوادث كثيرة . بإزالتها نتجنب الحوادث .








2)	نظرية الفرصة الكاملة (1994) The Pure Chance Theory 
و فيها تؤكد أن كل شخص عنده الفرصة المتساوية لارتكاب حادث و لا يمكن الهروب منه .

3)	تطوير لنظرية الدومينو (1976)
حيث وضع دور الإدارة في التغلب على الحوادث و تقليلها 









4)	نظرية المسئولية المنحازة (1994) The Biased Liability Theory
تؤكد على أن الشخص الذي ارتكب حادث فإنه مستهدف لارتكاب حادث أخر في المستقبل.
5)	نظرية التعرض للحادث (مسئولية مبدئية غير متساوية) 1996
The accident proneness (unequal initial liability) theory
و هي تقر بوجود بعض الأشخاص ذو خصائص فطرية تكون أكثر احتمالا في ارتكاب الحوادث و دون غيرهم .

6)	نظرية الدافع اللاإرادي (1996) Unconscious motivation
حيث تؤكد أن وقوع الحوادث يرجع سببه إلى وقوع الشخص تحت تأثير اللاوعي الذي ينتج عنه بعض الإحساسيس و الشعور بالقلق و الطموح و الذنب في أغلب الأحيان .

7)	نظرية الأسباب المتعددة Multiple causation theory 
ترجع الحادث إلى العديد من الأسباب كافتقار العاملين للمعلومات و المهارات 

8)	نظرية العوامل المتعددة (1992) Multiple Factors Theory
و ذكر جروس باختصار 4Ms للدلالة على أسباب وقوع الحادث
الإدارة عنصر بشري الظروف المحيطة الأجهزة و الماكينات
Management Man Media Machine 

فالنظرية تحاول دراسة و تحليل كافة العناصر المتعلقة بالعناصر المذكورة

9)	نظرية العنصر الوحيد Single Factor Theory
ترجع الحوادث لسبب واحد و بسيط

10)	نظرية ماركوم للدومينو (1978) Domino Theory s’Marcum
تتكون من 7 قطع دومينو تركز على دور الإدارة في حماية العاملين و لا تغفل الجانب البشري

11)	نظرية توافق الضغط و الأهداف (1957) – الحرية و الانتباه 
The adjustment stress and goals – freedom – alertness theory 
تؤكد الأولى أن الأفراد الذين يفشلون في التوصل إلى بعض طرق التكييف مع ظروف بيئة عملهم يرتكبون حوادث أكثر من غيرهم و يتأثر هذا التعديل و التوافق بالضغوطات الفسيولوجية و النفسية .

و النظرية الثانية تؤكد أن الأفراد يرتكبون الحوادث بسبب عدم الانتباه و التيقظ الذي يرجع إلى عدم تمتع هؤلاء بحرية اختبار الأهداف المحددة لظروف عملهم . فزيادة الضغط على الفرد سوف تزيد من احتمالية وقوع الحوادث.




12)	نظرية الأنظمة للأسباب Systems Theory of Causation
تعتمد على التفاعل بين الفرد و الجهاز و البيئة .

13) نموذج الإشباع عن طريق التشجيع بالمكافآت 1980
Motivation Reward Satisfaction Model
التشجيع يقلل من نسبة الحوادث – و التشجيع من حيث إكسابهم مهارات و إثراء حصيلتهم العلمية.
14)	نظرية العوامل البشرية Human Factors Theory
تؤمن هذه النظرية بأن الحوادث ناتجة و بشكل مباشر من الخطاء البشري و هناك عوامل تساعد على حدوث مثل هذا الخطأ مثل (زيادة عبء العمل – أنشطة غير مناسبة لبعض الأفراد – استجابة غير مناسبة لبعض العاملين لظروف عمل خطره – ظروف خارجية) فالعوامل الشخصية تؤدي إلى حادث في ظروف بيئة يتأثر العمال بها.

15) اتجاه النموذج (1970) The Modeling Approach
و نأخذ في الأعتبار عوامل رئيسية ثلاثة.
المعلومات المدركة و المتوقعة.
الإجراء أو التصرف.
التغذية المرتجعة.(المردود)



















نموذج للأداء الإنساني و علاقته بأسباب الحادث

العوامل المقدمة قد تكون غير صحيحة أو غير كاملة و قد تتأثر ببعض العوامل الشخصية كالمشكلات الجسدية للفرد و تصميم و تخطيط مكان العمل و المعلومات المقدمة و المتوقعة تجتمع في المعلومات المدركة التي قد تتأثر ببعض العوامل مثل الإرهاق أو المخدرات... إلخ .
و من ثم يتم تسجيل الإجراءات المحتملة طبقاً لمخزون الفرد من المهارات و الأهداف المطلوبة و الخطط ثم يجتاز الفرد عملية صنع القرار التي تقوم على الفائدة المدركة و التقييم الموضوعي للتكلفة و المخاطرة و المجهود المبذول لاتخاذ هذا الإجراء و أخيراً هناك الإجراء و التصرف Actions الذي ينتج عنه الحادث الذي يتأثر بالحالة الصحية .

16)	نموذج أسباب الخسارة للمعهد الدولي للتحكم في الخسائر 
ILCI’s Loss Causation
يتم التركيز على دور و فاعلية الإدارة من ناحية الإشراف و ذلك لمعرفة مكان الخطر



17)	تسلسل السبب – الحادث النتيجة
The Cause-Accident-Result Sequence

تفترض هذه النظرية أن الأسباب غير المباشرة (العوامل الشخصية و أسباب المصدر) تساهم في الأسباب المباشرة (إجراءات غير آمنة أو أوضاع غير سليمة) و بالتالي وقوع الحادث الذي ينتج أضرار تلحق بالمنشأة و تكبدها خسائر كبيرة و التي بدورها تتمثل في النتائج المباشرة و غير المباشرة سواء للعاملين أو المنشأة .

18) نظرية إطلاق الطاقة Energy Release Theory
تعتبر الحوادث نتيجة مشاكل هندسية تتعلق بالأجهزة المستخدمة ولقد حددت المنظمة الأمريكية للمقاييس ASA عناصر الحادث بستة مجموعات (جهاز الحادث – جزء الآلة الذي أدى للحادث – الظروف الميكانيكية و البيئة غير الآمنة – طبيعة الحادث انزلاق أو سقوط من أعلى – التصرف غير الآمن – عناصر شخصية غير آمنة كالصفات العقلية و خصائص جسمانية ) .

و قد نرى مما سبق :- أن الحادث هو تفاعل بين العنصر البشري (تدريب – تغذية – ملابس و أجهزة وقاية) مع وسيط الحادث (الآلة) (صيانة وقائية و علاجية) في بيئة الحادث (إضاءة - ضوضاء ) التي تنظمها الإدارة . و لكل منها له عوامل و ظروف إذا انتقصت تلك الظروف و أصبحت دون القياسية هيئت الظروف إلى حادث (وشيك أو حادث ينتج عنه خسائر) . و توفير الإدارة إلى خبراء يحللون عوامل و مكان الخطر و إزالتها ورفع المستوى المهاري للعاملين و وضع نظام إداري للسلامة مناسب يحترم من الجميع مع توفير بيئة صالحة للعمل يؤدي هذا كله إلى التقليل من الخسائر . فهناك علاقة طردية بين بيئة العمل و نسبة الإصابات فعدم توافر البيئة المناسبة و ارتفاع معدل ساعات العمل و قلة الرواتب و انعدام الحوافز يؤدي إلى ازدياد نسبة الحوادث .




	أسباب الحوادث :
لكل حادث سببان رئيسيان هما :-
1-	عوامل إنسانية (تصرفات شخصية) و تقدر نسبة وقوع الحوادث من جزاء ذلك بنسبة 90 % .
2-	عوامل ميكانيكية (ظروف عمل غير آمنة) و تقدر نسبة وقوع الحوادث من جزاء ذلك بنسبة 10 % .

أولاً : عوامل إنسانية (تصرفات شخصية)
عدم المعرفة أو الإدراك .
عدم الترتيب و النظافة .
عدم التدريب على اتباع أصول السلامة .
عدم التريث و التروي و التسرع في أداء العمل .
عدم الاستعمال الصحيح للآلات و المعدات .
عدم اتباع الطرق الصحيحة لأداء العمل .
عدم استعمال معدات و أدوات الوقاية الشخصية .
المزاح .
عدم التدريب الكافي للعامل في أداء العمل بالطريقة الصحيحة .
الإهمال .
عدم وجود الإشراف الجيد .
تعطيل أجهزة الوقاية مثل الحواجز .
تعمد الإنسان إصابة نفسه .

ثانيا : العوامل الميكانيكية (ظروف عمل غير صحيحة)
أخطاء في مكان العمل.
الإضاءة – الرطوبة – الحرارة – التهوية – الضوضاء – العوامل الجوية .
الأدوات و الأجهزة .
التخطيط الغير سليم لمكان العمل و الإنسان .
معدات تالفة بسبب العمل .
استخدام معدات رديئة أو خطرة .
عدم وجود طريقة عمل قياسية أو تعليمات مستديمة للعمل مع عدم وجود الإشراف الجيد 
و قد تكون هناك أسباب مستترة بعمق أكثر داخل خلفية الأحداث و التي يمكن الإشارة إليها تحت الأقسام التالية .
وضع المكان / القرارات (مثل تحديد الأهداف و المواد و المشروعات).
الاخفاقات الكامنة (مثل الخبرة الغير واقية لطاقم العمل) .
الشروط المسبقة (مثل الإذعان لما هو مفروض) .
المؤثرات (مثل الطقس و عدم توافر المعدات) .
الدفاعات (مثل أنظمة تصاريح العمل) .

	الأضرار الناتجة عن الحوادث : 
للحوادث خسائر و أضرار مباشرة و غير مباشرة و أن التكاليف الغير مباشرة تصل عشرات التكاليف المباشرة .

	التكاليف المباشرة للحوادث :
تكاليف العلاج .
التعويض .
إعانة مالية للعامل (مؤقتة أو دائمة) .
النفقات الناجمة عن الخسائر في الإنتاج .





















	التكاليف الغير مباشرة للحوادث :
تكلفة الوقت الضائع للمستخدم ( المصاب )
تكلفة الوقت الذى يضيعه المستخدمون الآخرون الذين يتوقفون عن العمل بسبب الفضول او التعاطف او مساعدة المصاب .
تكلفة الوقت الذى يضيعه الملاحظون او المشرفون او غيرهم فى مساعدة المصاب او التحقيق فى سبب الحادث و ترتيب البديل للقيام بعمل المصاب .
تكلفة الوقت الذى يمضيه عامل الاسعاف و هيئة المستشفى فى العناية بالحالة .
التكلفة الناتجة عن تلف الآلات و المواد
تكاليف عارضة نتيجة العجز عن تلبية الطلبات فى موعدها و خسارة المكافأة و دفع التعويضات .
التكلفة التى يتحملها صاحب العمل نتيجة استمراره فى دفع اجر المصاب بالكامل بعد عودته حتى و لو كانت هذه الخدمات لا تساوى نصف قيمتها العادية تقريبا لبعض الوقت
التكلفة الناجمة عن خسارة الارباح التى تدرها انتاجية المستخدم المصاب المعطلة
التكلفة الناجمة عن الانفصال و انخفاض المعنويات بسبب الحادث
نصيب كل عامل من التكاليف العامة مثل الاضاءة و التدفئة و الايجار 

	وسائل الحد من الحوادث :
ذكرنا من قبل ان اسباب وقوع الحادث تقع نتيجة التصرفات الشخصية او ظروف عمل غير مأمونة اوغير مناسبة و استبعاد تلك الاسباب يؤدى عادة الى منع وقوع الحادث وكذلك :
وضع المواصفات الفنية لكل عملية من عمليات الانتاج فى المراحل المختلفة و كيفية التشغيل 
توضع اللوحات الارشادية فى اماكن ظاهرة مع تدريب العاملين على طرق التشغيل السليم
وضع دليل اجراءات جامع و شامل لكل العمليات الانتاجية و طرق التشغيل
توفير الاعتمادات المالية اللازمة لشراء مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين
التدريب المناسب و المستمر لكافة العاملين بالمنشأة على اسس السلامة الصحيحة
التفتيش الجيد و الدورى و المستمر على مواقع العمل لاكتشاف نقط الضعف و العمل على ازالتها فورا
اعداد السجلات الخاصة للتفتيش
الابلاغ عن اى حادث يقع فورا مع عمل التحقيق اللازم و تحليل الحادث و الوقوف على اسبابه.
	تحقيق الحادث :
للوقوف على العوامل المسببة و ذلك للوصول الى طريق للوقاية منها مستقيلا .

	كيفية التحقيق فى الحادث :
يجب ان يبدأ التحقيق فورا عقب الحادث لوقاية ذلك مستقبليا و ذلك على النحو الاتى :
البحث عن الحقائق
التحليل
الاجراءات التصحيحية
و الأسئلة التالية تسهل عملية حفظ و تنظيم البيانات المطلوبة
اين وقع الحادث ! ( المكان )
ماذا حدث ! إصابة – تلف ..
متى حدث ! فى اى وقت . اثناء اية انشطة
من هم المتورطين فى الحادث !
كيف حدث ! ( الأحداث – الظروف – الخلفية)
و يجب علينا إلقاء السؤال حتى تكون الصورة مكتملة وواضحة و متماسكة ام لم تزل بعد غير متكاملة كما يجب ايضا طرح السؤال عندما يكون هناك شك ناحية البيانات التى تم تحصيلها . على ان يراعى اثناء البحث عن الحقائق التوجه للقرائن دون الاعتماد على التخمين . كما يجب التوجه ناحية الدلائل المادية التى يقبلها المنطق دون الاعتماد على الاقوال التى تمثل اراء ووجهة نظر جوفاء .

	تحليل الحادث :
هناك بعض الاسئلة الهامة المطلوب لها اجابة اثناء التحليل :
هل استوعبنا ما حدث !
هل لدينا مفتاح التفسير للاسباب المباشرة !
هل هناك احتمال لتكرار ما حدث !
هل من الممكن ان تكون العواقب و خيمة !
هل تتوافق الصورة مع البيئة المحيطة !
هل لدينا تفسير للاسباب المستمرة !

	الإجراء التصحيحي
كيف يتسنى لنا منع حادث مشابه ! هذا هو الهدف من التحليل
هناك ثلاثة مسارات للتفكير من اجل التصحيح :
كيف تستطيع عرض تتابع الاحداث المؤدية للحادث !
كيف تستطيع ان تتلخص من الاسباب المستترة للحادث !
اى جزء من العمل يدخل فى نطاق الحادث ! و فى اى مكان يجب ان تركز جهودنا !
و بعد اتباع مسارات التفكير الثلاثة توضع الاولويات و تؤخذ القرارات لمنع الحوادث فى المستقبل و يجب ان تتوفر الشروع فى التنفيذ و عمل اى تعديلات عند الحاجة الى ذلك .

	خواص المستهدفين للحوادث :
بعض الافراد لديهم استعداد مكتسب يقوم على مجموعة من الصفات الشخصية تهيئتهم للوقوع فى الحوادث و اهم خصائصهم :-
80% من الذين تورطو فى حادثة خطيرة يجنحون الى التورط فى اخرى و لهم شخصيات من طراز غير سوى .
ان العمال الذين تورطو فى حوادث صغيرة متكررة يميلون الى الوقوع فى حادثة خطيرة .
ان المستهدفين للحوادث تكون سجلاتهم الصحية جيدة فى العادة .
انهم ليسوا من الصنف البليد او الاخرق بل يميلون الى ان يكونوا من صنف السريعى البديهية الذى يؤثر العمل على التأمل الفكرى .
المستهدفون اشخاص مندفعون بوجه عام ممن يؤثرون اللذات العاجلة على الاهداف البعيدة و ممن يتعجلون اتخاذ القرارات دون تفكير كاف .
اغلبهم يجاهدون للتحرر من سلطة الاب أ و المدير او الرئيس و تجنب الصراع معهم و ان حدث صراع وقعت الحادثة .
لهم شخصية تشبهه الاحداث الجانحين و لكنهم لا يكسرون القانون بل يكسرو ن عظامهم . و يمكن اعتبار المستهدفون بأنهم اشخاص يعانون من صراعات نفسية عنيفة حالت دون اكتمال شخصياتهم و اتزانها مما ادى الى حدوث الانحراف .... و هم دائما يميلون الى ايزاء انفسهم و التورط المتكرر فى الحوادث ما هى الا وسيلة فى عقاب انفسهم .. و بعد علاجهم تقل معدل حوادثهم .


ملاحق :
1-	تعاريف
2-	نظام تسجيل و احتساب الحوادث
3-	مثلثات الحوادث

















ملحق (1) تعاريف

إصابة العمل : Work injury
الإصابة (المرض) التى تقع أثناء العمل او بسببه
الوفاة : Fatality 
إصابة العمل التى تؤدى الى الموت ( بغض النظر عن الوقت المستغرق ما بين وقت الاصابة و الوفاة )
حالة الوقت الضائع : Lost time case 
اى حالة تحول دون قيام الشخص المصاب بأداء عمله المعتاد فى اى يوم يلى يوم الاصابة
حالة العمل الخفيف : Restricted work case 
اى حالة تستدعى تكليف المصاب بأعمال لا تشمل واجبات عمله المعتاد فى اليوم التالى للاصابة 
حالة العلاج الطبى : Medical treatment case 
اى حالة لا تشمل ايام مفقودة او ايام عمل خفيف و لكن تتطلب علاج او نظام علاجى معين تحت اشراف طبيب اخصائى
حالة الاسعاف الاولى : First aid case 
اى حالة تتطلب علاج لمرة واحدة و ما يعقب هذه المرة من متابعة لجروح بسيطة و الحروق و الخدوش و التى لا تتطلب رعاية طبية من طبيب مختص .
المرض المهنى : Occupational illness 
اى حالة مرضية تنشأ نتيجة التعرض للعمل
العجز الجزئى الدائم : Permanent total disability 
اى الاصابات التى تؤدى الى الفقد الكامل او العجز الدائم لجزء من الجسم عن تأدية وظيفته.




ملحق (2) نظام تسجيل و احتساب الاصابات الصناعية

يعتمد هذا النظام على دليل احتساب الحوادث الصادر من معهد القياس الامريكى الدولى (16.1) ANSI و ذلك باحتساب معدلات التكرار و الشدة.
	قياس معدلات إصابات العمل
أ - معدل التكرار : هو معدل عدد الإصابات / المصابين لكل مليون ساعة عمل / سنوياً وتحسب كالأتى :
معدل التكرار = ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ × 610 (عامل / مليون ساعة)
ب - معدل الشدة : هو معدل عدد أيام الإنقطاع عن العمل للإصابة لكل مليون ساعة عمل (سنوياً) وتحسب كالأتى : -
معدل الشدة = ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ × 610 (عامل / مليون ساعة)
معدل أيام الغياب لكل إصابة مقعدة = ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


معدل وقوع الإصابات = ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


معدل الوقت الضائع ( المفقود ) = 


معدل العجز =


جـ- تحتسب أيام الإنقطاع عن العمل فى حالات الوفاة و العجز الكلى (نسبة 100%) بما يعادل 5000 يوم . 
أما حالات العجز الجزيء فتحتسب نسبتها من الــ5000 يوم .
د - حساب متوسط ساعات العمل الفعلية : - كل (6 شهور) فترة الإحصائية 
(1)	عدد أيام العمل المستهدفـة = عدد أيام الإحصائية (6 شهور) – عدد أيام العطلات والأجازات الرسمية.
(2)	عدد أيام الانقطاع عن العمل = عدد أيام الإنقطاع بسبب الإصابة + عدد أيام الإنقطاع بسبب المرض (المرضية).
(3)	عدد أيام العمل الفعليـــة = عدد الأيام المستهدفه (1) – عدد أيام الإنقطاع (2)
(4)	عدد ساعات الانقطاع عن العمل = عدد أيام الإنقطاع عن العمل (2) × عدد ساعات العمل اليومى .

متوسط عدد أيام العمل الفعلية للعامل الواحد =
= ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

متوسط ساعات العمل الفعلية للعامل الواحد =
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



أو = ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



ملحق3 :مثلثات الحوادث


----------



## عباس محمد (29 يناير 2007)

الاخت المشرفة
هناك مشكلة فى التنسيق ارجو الاتصال لاعادة تنزيل المحاضرة مرة اخرى
مع الشكر
السادة الزملاء
اليكم المحاضرة الثانية
المحاضرة الثانية
الحوادث و كيفية منعها

	تعريف الحادث: Accident 
حدث غير مرغوب فيه و غير مخطط له يؤدي إلى إصابات شخصية ، أو وفيات أو خسائر مادية في الممتلكات . و على هذا فإن الحدث يعتبر حادثة و إن لم يؤدي إلى إصابات أو وفيات بل أقتصر على خسارة مادية في الممتلكات للمواد و المعدات و خلافة . و بالطبع إذا خطط له أصبح جريمة و ليس حادث يحدث بدون معرفة مسبقة به .
Accident :
An undesired event that results in harm to people damage to property or loss to process.
و الحوادث التي لا تسفر عن أي أضرار وخيمة أو إصابات تسمى (بالحادث الوشيك)
Near Misses:
Incidents which are very close to an accident.
أما الحوادث التي تؤدي إلى نتائج جسيمة تسمى كوارث.
Disaster:
Accidents which very severe consequences.










العلاقة بين الحوادث
	التعريف بإصابة العمل :
وضحت المادة 5 من قانون 79 لسنة 1975 تعريف إصابة العمل بأنها (الإصابة بأحد الأمراض المهنية المبينة بالجدول رقم (1) المرفق لهذا القانون أو الإصابة نتيجة حادث وقع أثناء تادية العمل أو بسببه و تعتبر الإصابة الناتجة عن الإجهاد أو الإرهاق من العمل إصابة عمل متى توافرت فيها الشروط و القواعد التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير التأمينات بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة .. و يعتبر في حكم ذلك كل حادث يحدث للمؤمن عليه خلال فترة ذهابه لمباشرة عمله أو عودته منه بشرط أن يكون الذهاب أو الإياب دون توقف أو تخلف أو إنحراف عن الطريق الطبيعي ).

و نجد من هذه المادة أن تأمين إصابة العمل يعطي صور ثلاثة هي :-
1-	الأمراض المهنية و عددهم بالجدول المرفق بالقانون 29 مرض مهني .
2-	حوادث العمل.
3-	حوادث الطريق .
4-	الإصابة الناتجة عن الإرهاق و الإجهاد طبقاً لقرار وزير التأمينات رقم 81 لسنة 1996 المعدل بالقرار رقم 239 لسنة 1977 .

	شروط حادث العمل :
لكي ينطبق نظام التأمين الإجتماعي لا بد أن تكون الاصابة مهنية مرتبطة بالعمل و قد حدد القانون وجه الارتباط بأن يقع الحادث أثناء العمل أو بسببه و قد كان القانون رقم 92 لسنة 1959 يشترط أن تكون نتيجة حادث بسبب العمل و أثناء تأدية . بمعنى أنه كان يشترط علاقة السببية بين الحادث و العمل فضلاً عن وقوع الحادث أثناء تأدية العمل.
أما في القانون الحالي فقد أكتفى بأحد الشرطين : أثناء تأدية العمل أو بسببه .

أ‌-	وقوع الحادث أثناء العمل :
و المقصود هو مجرد الارتباط الزمني و ليس الارتباط السببي بين الحادث و القيام بالعمل .. و عل ذلك يتحقق الوصف و لو انتفت رابطة السببين بين العمل و الحادث. كما لو اعتدى عامل على زميله بالضرب بسبب خلاف عائلي أو مالي أو خلافات نقابية أو انتخابية.. إلخ .
و ذهب الفقه و القضاء إلى أن فترة العمل تبدأ عندما يضع العامل نفسه تحت تصرف صاحب العمل في المكان و الزمان المحددين و تسري أحكام إصابة العمل على الفترة التمهيدية لتسليم العمل من الذهاب إلى مقر العمل أو العودة منه. و قد ثار خلاف حول مدى تغطية الحوادث التي تحدث أثناء فترة الراحة اليومية حيث ينقطع العامل عن العمل و الرأي الراجح إلى وجوب اعتبار الإصابة في هذه الأثناء حادثة عمل طالما أن العامل لم يغادر مقر العمل.



ب‌-	وقوع الحادث بسبب العمل 
الحوادث التي ترتبط بالعمل رابطة سببية و لو أنها وقعت في غير مكان العمل أو زمانه.. كاعتداء أحد العمال على أحد زملائه بسبب رفضه الاشتراك في إضراب أو مظاهرة احتجاج أو أن يعتدي عامل على رئيسه في العمل بسبب جزاء وقعه هذا الرئيس على العامل المعتدي. ففيء هذه الفروض ما كان الحادث يقع للمصاب إلا بسبب العمل .
و على ذلك فإن الحادث الذي يقع خارج نطاق العمل مكاناً و زماناً و لم تكن تربطه بالعمل أية علاقة فإنه يعد حادثاً عادياً لا يدخل تحت اسم حادث عمل .

	سقوط حق العامل في التعويض رغم تحقق شروطه :
نصت المادة 57 لقانون التأمين الاجتماعي على حالات معينة يسقط فبها حق العامل في الحصول على التعويض المقرر له و هذه الحالات هي :
أ‌-	إذا تعمد العامل إصابه نفسه .
ب‌-	إذا حدثت الإصابة بسبب سلوك فاحش و مقصود من جانب المصاب و يعتبر ذلك:-
1-	كل فعل يأتيه المصاب تحت تأثير الخمر و المخدرات.
2-	كل مخالفة صريحة لتعليمات الوقاية في أماكن ظاهرة في مقر العمل.
و قيدت المادة سقوط الحق بعدم جسامة الإصابة بحيث إذا توفى المصاب أو تخلف عن الإصابة عجز مستديم تزيد نسبته عن 25% من العجز الكامل فلا يسقط حقه في التعويض و يستحقه كاملاً بغير التفات للخطأ المسند إليه .





نظريات أسباب الحوادث
تعددت النظريات و اختلفت في مضمونها.. فمنها من ركزت على افتقار مهارة العاملين و منها ما ركز على قصور دور الإدارة.





1)	نظرية الدومينو لهينرتش (1920) Domino Theory s’Heinrich
حيث تنظر إلى الحادثة على أساس عناصر خمسة متسلسلة ( البيئة الاجتماعية المكتسبة – خطأ الشخص – إجراء غير آمن – الحادث – الإصابة) و هذا التسلسل منطقي بغياب أحدهم لا يحدث حادثة . و قد شبهت هذه العناصر بخمسة قطع دومينو . حيث لو سقطت الأولى سقط الباقي و ينتج الحادث . و ذكرت النظرية بأن التصرف الغير آمن unsafe acts يؤدي إلى حوادث كثيرة . بإزالتها نتجنب الحوادث .








2)	نظرية الفرصة الكاملة (1994) The Pure Chance Theory 
و فيها تؤكد أن كل شخص عنده الفرصة المتساوية لارتكاب حادث و لا يمكن الهروب منه .

3)	تطوير لنظرية الدومينو (1976)
حيث وضع دور الإدارة في التغلب على الحوادث و تقليلها 









4)	نظرية المسئولية المنحازة (1994) The Biased Liability Theory
تؤكد على أن الشخص الذي ارتكب حادث فإنه مستهدف لارتكاب حادث أخر في المستقبل.
5)	نظرية التعرض للحادث (مسئولية مبدئية غير متساوية) 1996
The accident proneness (unequal initial liability) theory
و هي تقر بوجود بعض الأشخاص ذو خصائص فطرية تكون أكثر احتمالا في ارتكاب الحوادث و دون غيرهم .

6)	نظرية الدافع اللاإرادي (1996) Unconscious motivation
حيث تؤكد أن وقوع الحوادث يرجع سببه إلى وقوع الشخص تحت تأثير اللاوعي الذي ينتج عنه بعض الإحساسيس و الشعور بالقلق و الطموح و الذنب في أغلب الأحيان .

7)	نظرية الأسباب المتعددة Multiple causation theory 
ترجع الحادث إلى العديد من الأسباب كافتقار العاملين للمعلومات و المهارات 

8)	نظرية العوامل المتعددة (1992) Multiple Factors Theory
و ذكر جروس باختصار 4Ms للدلالة على أسباب وقوع الحادث
الإدارة عنصر بشري الظروف المحيطة الأجهزة و الماكينات
Management Man Media Machine 

فالنظرية تحاول دراسة و تحليل كافة العناصر المتعلقة بالعناصر المذكورة

9)	نظرية العنصر الوحيد Single Factor Theory
ترجع الحوادث لسبب واحد و بسيط

10)	نظرية ماركوم للدومينو (1978) Domino Theory s’Marcum
تتكون من 7 قطع دومينو تركز على دور الإدارة في حماية العاملين و لا تغفل الجانب البشري

11)	نظرية توافق الضغط و الأهداف (1957) – الحرية و الانتباه 
The adjustment stress and goals – freedom – alertness theory 
تؤكد الأولى أن الأفراد الذين يفشلون في التوصل إلى بعض طرق التكييف مع ظروف بيئة عملهم يرتكبون حوادث أكثر من غيرهم و يتأثر هذا التعديل و التوافق بالضغوطات الفسيولوجية و النفسية .

و النظرية الثانية تؤكد أن الأفراد يرتكبون الحوادث بسبب عدم الانتباه و التيقظ الذي يرجع إلى عدم تمتع هؤلاء بحرية اختبار الأهداف المحددة لظروف عملهم . فزيادة الضغط على الفرد سوف تزيد من احتمالية وقوع الحوادث.




12)	نظرية الأنظمة للأسباب Systems Theory of Causation
تعتمد على التفاعل بين الفرد و الجهاز و البيئة .

13) نموذج الإشباع عن طريق التشجيع بالمكافآت 1980
Motivation Reward Satisfaction Model
التشجيع يقلل من نسبة الحوادث – و التشجيع من حيث إكسابهم مهارات و إثراء حصيلتهم العلمية.
14)	نظرية العوامل البشرية Human Factors Theory
تؤمن هذه النظرية بأن الحوادث ناتجة و بشكل مباشر من الخطاء البشري و هناك عوامل تساعد على حدوث مثل هذا الخطأ مثل (زيادة عبء العمل – أنشطة غير مناسبة لبعض الأفراد – استجابة غير مناسبة لبعض العاملين لظروف عمل خطره – ظروف خارجية) فالعوامل الشخصية تؤدي إلى حادث في ظروف بيئة يتأثر العمال بها.

15) اتجاه النموذج (1970) The Modeling Approach
و نأخذ في الأعتبار عوامل رئيسية ثلاثة.
المعلومات المدركة و المتوقعة.
الإجراء أو التصرف.
التغذية المرتجعة.(المردود)



















نموذج للأداء الإنساني و علاقته بأسباب الحادث

العوامل المقدمة قد تكون غير صحيحة أو غير كاملة و قد تتأثر ببعض العوامل الشخصية كالمشكلات الجسدية للفرد و تصميم و تخطيط مكان العمل و المعلومات المقدمة و المتوقعة تجتمع في المعلومات المدركة التي قد تتأثر ببعض العوامل مثل الإرهاق أو المخدرات... إلخ .
و من ثم يتم تسجيل الإجراءات المحتملة طبقاً لمخزون الفرد من المهارات و الأهداف المطلوبة و الخطط ثم يجتاز الفرد عملية صنع القرار التي تقوم على الفائدة المدركة و التقييم الموضوعي للتكلفة و المخاطرة و المجهود المبذول لاتخاذ هذا الإجراء و أخيراً هناك الإجراء و التصرف Actions الذي ينتج عنه الحادث الذي يتأثر بالحالة الصحية .

16)	نموذج أسباب الخسارة للمعهد الدولي للتحكم في الخسائر 
ILCI’s Loss Causation
يتم التركيز على دور و فاعلية الإدارة من ناحية الإشراف و ذلك لمعرفة مكان الخطر



17)	تسلسل السبب – الحادث النتيجة
The Cause-Accident-Result Sequence

تفترض هذه النظرية أن الأسباب غير المباشرة (العوامل الشخصية و أسباب المصدر) تساهم في الأسباب المباشرة (إجراءات غير آمنة أو أوضاع غير سليمة) و بالتالي وقوع الحادث الذي ينتج أضرار تلحق بالمنشأة و تكبدها خسائر كبيرة و التي بدورها تتمثل في النتائج المباشرة و غير المباشرة سواء للعاملين أو المنشأة .

18) نظرية إطلاق الطاقة Energy Release Theory
تعتبر الحوادث نتيجة مشاكل هندسية تتعلق بالأجهزة المستخدمة ولقد حددت المنظمة الأمريكية للمقاييس ASA عناصر الحادث بستة مجموعات (جهاز الحادث – جزء الآلة الذي أدى للحادث – الظروف الميكانيكية و البيئة غير الآمنة – طبيعة الحادث انزلاق أو سقوط من أعلى – التصرف غير الآمن – عناصر شخصية غير آمنة كالصفات العقلية و خصائص جسمانية ) .

و قد نرى مما سبق :- أن الحادث هو تفاعل بين العنصر البشري (تدريب – تغذية – ملابس و أجهزة وقاية) مع وسيط الحادث (الآلة) (صيانة وقائية و علاجية) في بيئة الحادث (إضاءة - ضوضاء ) التي تنظمها الإدارة . و لكل منها له عوامل و ظروف إذا انتقصت تلك الظروف و أصبحت دون القياسية هيئت الظروف إلى حادث (وشيك أو حادث ينتج عنه خسائر) . و توفير الإدارة إلى خبراء يحللون عوامل و مكان الخطر و إزالتها ورفع المستوى المهاري للعاملين و وضع نظام إداري للسلامة مناسب يحترم من الجميع مع توفير بيئة صالحة للعمل يؤدي هذا كله إلى التقليل من الخسائر . فهناك علاقة طردية بين بيئة العمل و نسبة الإصابات فعدم توافر البيئة المناسبة و ارتفاع معدل ساعات العمل و قلة الرواتب و انعدام الحوافز يؤدي إلى ازدياد نسبة الحوادث .




	أسباب الحوادث :
لكل حادث سببان رئيسيان هما :-
1-	عوامل إنسانية (تصرفات شخصية) و تقدر نسبة وقوع الحوادث من جزاء ذلك بنسبة 90 % .
2-	عوامل ميكانيكية (ظروف عمل غير آمنة) و تقدر نسبة وقوع الحوادث من جزاء ذلك بنسبة 10 % .

أولاً : عوامل إنسانية (تصرفات شخصية)
عدم المعرفة أو الإدراك .
عدم الترتيب و النظافة .
عدم التدريب على اتباع أصول السلامة .
عدم التريث و التروي و التسرع في أداء العمل .
عدم الاستعمال الصحيح للآلات و المعدات .
عدم اتباع الطرق الصحيحة لأداء العمل .
عدم استعمال معدات و أدوات الوقاية الشخصية .
المزاح .
عدم التدريب الكافي للعامل في أداء العمل بالطريقة الصحيحة .
الإهمال .
عدم وجود الإشراف الجيد .
تعطيل أجهزة الوقاية مثل الحواجز .
تعمد الإنسان إصابة نفسه .

ثانيا : العوامل الميكانيكية (ظروف عمل غير صحيحة)
أخطاء في مكان العمل.
الإضاءة – الرطوبة – الحرارة – التهوية – الضوضاء – العوامل الجوية .
الأدوات و الأجهزة .
التخطيط الغير سليم لمكان العمل و الإنسان .
معدات تالفة بسبب العمل .
استخدام معدات رديئة أو خطرة .
عدم وجود طريقة عمل قياسية أو تعليمات مستديمة للعمل مع عدم وجود الإشراف الجيد 
و قد تكون هناك أسباب مستترة بعمق أكثر داخل خلفية الأحداث و التي يمكن الإشارة إليها تحت الأقسام التالية .
وضع المكان / القرارات (مثل تحديد الأهداف و المواد و المشروعات).
الاخفاقات الكامنة (مثل الخبرة الغير واقية لطاقم العمل) .
الشروط المسبقة (مثل الإذعان لما هو مفروض) .
المؤثرات (مثل الطقس و عدم توافر المعدات) .
الدفاعات (مثل أنظمة تصاريح العمل) .

	الأضرار الناتجة عن الحوادث : 
للحوادث خسائر و أضرار مباشرة و غير مباشرة و أن التكاليف الغير مباشرة تصل عشرات التكاليف المباشرة .

	التكاليف المباشرة للحوادث :
تكاليف العلاج .
التعويض .
إعانة مالية للعامل (مؤقتة أو دائمة) .
النفقات الناجمة عن الخسائر في الإنتاج .





















	التكاليف الغير مباشرة للحوادث :
تكلفة الوقت الضائع للمستخدم ( المصاب )
تكلفة الوقت الذى يضيعه المستخدمون الآخرون الذين يتوقفون عن العمل بسبب الفضول او التعاطف او مساعدة المصاب .
تكلفة الوقت الذى يضيعه الملاحظون او المشرفون او غيرهم فى مساعدة المصاب او التحقيق فى سبب الحادث و ترتيب البديل للقيام بعمل المصاب .
تكلفة الوقت الذى يمضيه عامل الاسعاف و هيئة المستشفى فى العناية بالحالة .
التكلفة الناتجة عن تلف الآلات و المواد
تكاليف عارضة نتيجة العجز عن تلبية الطلبات فى موعدها و خسارة المكافأة و دفع التعويضات .
التكلفة التى يتحملها صاحب العمل نتيجة استمراره فى دفع اجر المصاب بالكامل بعد عودته حتى و لو كانت هذه الخدمات لا تساوى نصف قيمتها العادية تقريبا لبعض الوقت
التكلفة الناجمة عن خسارة الارباح التى تدرها انتاجية المستخدم المصاب المعطلة
التكلفة الناجمة عن الانفصال و انخفاض المعنويات بسبب الحادث
نصيب كل عامل من التكاليف العامة مثل الاضاءة و التدفئة و الايجار 

	وسائل الحد من الحوادث :
ذكرنا من قبل ان اسباب وقوع الحادث تقع نتيجة التصرفات الشخصية او ظروف عمل غير مأمونة اوغير مناسبة و استبعاد تلك الاسباب يؤدى عادة الى منع وقوع الحادث وكذلك :
وضع المواصفات الفنية لكل عملية من عمليات الانتاج فى المراحل المختلفة و كيفية التشغيل 
توضع اللوحات الارشادية فى اماكن ظاهرة مع تدريب العاملين على طرق التشغيل السليم
وضع دليل اجراءات جامع و شامل لكل العمليات الانتاجية و طرق التشغيل
توفير الاعتمادات المالية اللازمة لشراء مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين
التدريب المناسب و المستمر لكافة العاملين بالمنشأة على اسس السلامة الصحيحة
التفتيش الجيد و الدورى و المستمر على مواقع العمل لاكتشاف نقط الضعف و العمل على ازالتها فورا
اعداد السجلات الخاصة للتفتيش
الابلاغ عن اى حادث يقع فورا مع عمل التحقيق اللازم و تحليل الحادث و الوقوف على اسبابه.
	تحقيق الحادث :
للوقوف على العوامل المسببة و ذلك للوصول الى طريق للوقاية منها مستقيلا .

	كيفية التحقيق فى الحادث :
يجب ان يبدأ التحقيق فورا عقب الحادث لوقاية ذلك مستقبليا و ذلك على النحو الاتى :
البحث عن الحقائق
التحليل
الاجراءات التصحيحية
و الأسئلة التالية تسهل عملية حفظ و تنظيم البيانات المطلوبة
اين وقع الحادث ! ( المكان )
ماذا حدث ! إصابة – تلف ..
متى حدث ! فى اى وقت . اثناء اية انشطة
من هم المتورطين فى الحادث !
كيف حدث ! ( الأحداث – الظروف – الخلفية)
و يجب علينا إلقاء السؤال حتى تكون الصورة مكتملة وواضحة و متماسكة ام لم تزل بعد غير متكاملة كما يجب ايضا طرح السؤال عندما يكون هناك شك ناحية البيانات التى تم تحصيلها . على ان يراعى اثناء البحث عن الحقائق التوجه للقرائن دون الاعتماد على التخمين . كما يجب التوجه ناحية الدلائل المادية التى يقبلها المنطق دون الاعتماد على الاقوال التى تمثل اراء ووجهة نظر جوفاء .

	تحليل الحادث :
هناك بعض الاسئلة الهامة المطلوب لها اجابة اثناء التحليل :
هل استوعبنا ما حدث !
هل لدينا مفتاح التفسير للاسباب المباشرة !
هل هناك احتمال لتكرار ما حدث !
هل من الممكن ان تكون العواقب و خيمة !
هل تتوافق الصورة مع البيئة المحيطة !
هل لدينا تفسير للاسباب المستمرة !

	الإجراء التصحيحي
كيف يتسنى لنا منع حادث مشابه ! هذا هو الهدف من التحليل
هناك ثلاثة مسارات للتفكير من اجل التصحيح :
كيف تستطيع عرض تتابع الاحداث المؤدية للحادث !
كيف تستطيع ان تتلخص من الاسباب المستترة للحادث !
اى جزء من العمل يدخل فى نطاق الحادث ! و فى اى مكان يجب ان تركز جهودنا !
و بعد اتباع مسارات التفكير الثلاثة توضع الاولويات و تؤخذ القرارات لمنع الحوادث فى المستقبل و يجب ان تتوفر الشروع فى التنفيذ و عمل اى تعديلات عند الحاجة الى ذلك .

	خواص المستهدفين للحوادث :
بعض الافراد لديهم استعداد مكتسب يقوم على مجموعة من الصفات الشخصية تهيئتهم للوقوع فى الحوادث و اهم خصائصهم :-
80% من الذين تورطو فى حادثة خطيرة يجنحون الى التورط فى اخرى و لهم شخصيات من طراز غير سوى .
ان العمال الذين تورطو فى حوادث صغيرة متكررة يميلون الى الوقوع فى حادثة خطيرة .
ان المستهدفين للحوادث تكون سجلاتهم الصحية جيدة فى العادة .
انهم ليسوا من الصنف البليد او الاخرق بل يميلون الى ان يكونوا من صنف السريعى البديهية الذى يؤثر العمل على التأمل الفكرى .
المستهدفون اشخاص مندفعون بوجه عام ممن يؤثرون اللذات العاجلة على الاهداف البعيدة و ممن يتعجلون اتخاذ القرارات دون تفكير كاف .
اغلبهم يجاهدون للتحرر من سلطة الاب أ و المدير او الرئيس و تجنب الصراع معهم و ان حدث صراع وقعت الحادثة .
لهم شخصية تشبهه الاحداث الجانحين و لكنهم لا يكسرون القانون بل يكسرو ن عظامهم . و يمكن اعتبار المستهدفون بأنهم اشخاص يعانون من صراعات نفسية عنيفة حالت دون اكتمال شخصياتهم و اتزانها مما ادى الى حدوث الانحراف .... و هم دائما يميلون الى ايزاء انفسهم و التورط المتكرر فى الحوادث ما هى الا وسيلة فى عقاب انفسهم .. و بعد علاجهم تقل معدل حوادثهم .


ملاحق :
1-	تعاريف
2-	نظام تسجيل و احتساب الحوادث
3-	مثلثات الحوادث

















ملحق (1) تعاريف

إصابة العمل : Work injury
الإصابة (المرض) التى تقع أثناء العمل او بسببه
الوفاة : Fatality 
إصابة العمل التى تؤدى الى الموت ( بغض النظر عن الوقت المستغرق ما بين وقت الاصابة و الوفاة )
حالة الوقت الضائع : Lost time case 
اى حالة تحول دون قيام الشخص المصاب بأداء عمله المعتاد فى اى يوم يلى يوم الاصابة
حالة العمل الخفيف : Restricted work case 
اى حالة تستدعى تكليف المصاب بأعمال لا تشمل واجبات عمله المعتاد فى اليوم التالى للاصابة 
حالة العلاج الطبى : Medical treatment case 
اى حالة لا تشمل ايام مفقودة او ايام عمل خفيف و لكن تتطلب علاج او نظام علاجى معين تحت اشراف طبيب اخصائى
حالة الاسعاف الاولى : First aid case 
اى حالة تتطلب علاج لمرة واحدة و ما يعقب هذه المرة من متابعة لجروح بسيطة و الحروق و الخدوش و التى لا تتطلب رعاية طبية من طبيب مختص .
المرض المهنى : Occupational illness 
اى حالة مرضية تنشأ نتيجة التعرض للعمل
العجز الجزئى الدائم : Permanent total disability 
اى الاصابات التى تؤدى الى الفقد الكامل او العجز الدائم لجزء من الجسم عن تأدية وظيفته.




ملحق (2) نظام تسجيل و احتساب الاصابات الصناعية

يعتمد هذا النظام على دليل احتساب الحوادث الصادر من معهد القياس الامريكى الدولى (16.1) ANSI و ذلك باحتساب معدلات التكرار و الشدة.
	قياس معدلات إصابات العمل
أ - معدل التكرار : هو معدل عدد الإصابات / المصابين لكل مليون ساعة عمل / سنوياً وتحسب كالأتى :
معدل التكرار = ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ × 610 (عامل / مليون ساعة)
ب - معدل الشدة : هو معدل عدد أيام الإنقطاع عن العمل للإصابة لكل مليون ساعة عمل (سنوياً) وتحسب كالأتى : -
معدل الشدة = ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ × 610 (عامل / مليون ساعة)
معدل أيام الغياب لكل إصابة مقعدة = ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


معدل وقوع الإصابات = ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


معدل الوقت الضائع ( المفقود ) = 


معدل العجز =


جـ- تحتسب أيام الإنقطاع عن العمل فى حالات الوفاة و العجز الكلى (نسبة 100%) بما يعادل 5000 يوم . 
أما حالات العجز الجزيء فتحتسب نسبتها من الــ5000 يوم .
د - حساب متوسط ساعات العمل الفعلية : - كل (6 شهور) فترة الإحصائية 
(1)	عدد أيام العمل المستهدفـة = عدد أيام الإحصائية (6 شهور) – عدد أيام العطلات والأجازات الرسمية.
(2)	عدد أيام الانقطاع عن العمل = عدد أيام الإنقطاع بسبب الإصابة + عدد أيام الإنقطاع بسبب المرض (المرضية).
(3)	عدد أيام العمل الفعليـــة = عدد الأيام المستهدفه (1) – عدد أيام الإنقطاع (2)
(4)	عدد ساعات الانقطاع عن العمل = عدد أيام الإنقطاع عن العمل (2) × عدد ساعات العمل اليومى .

متوسط عدد أيام العمل الفعلية للعامل الواحد =
= ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

متوسط ساعات العمل الفعلية للعامل الواحد =
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



أو = ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



ملحق3 :مثلثات الحوادث


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 يناير 2007)

أخوتي الأعزاء يمكنكم مشاركتنا في دورة الصحة والسلامة المهنية SAFETY على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38043

ونسر بتقبل ملاحظاتكم


----------



## mhmdbly (5 فبراير 2007)

:78: TO ALL BROTHERS HERE , WHERE LOOKING FOR FIRE SAFETY AND FIRE ENGINEERING, YOU ARE MOST WELL COME TO 
CONTACT ME BY MY E-MAIL TO HELP IN ANY PART
WITH MY REGRADS FOR ALL .MHMDBLY*************
Beng with (Hons)-Fire Engineering


----------



## mhmdbly (5 فبراير 2007)

:78: im agree 100% to open a new window here for the fire safety,fire engineering,fire and management,somke management


----------



## tomasz (10 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الممتاز

وأتمنى منك المزيد لنتعلمه 

فانا ضابط أمن صناعي في المشاريع الإنشائية أعمل في الأردن وهذه المعلومات درستها أثناء القيام ببناء نظام الـ Ohsas 18001 وقد أخذنا شهادة في بناء هذا النظام وتطبيقه من شركة Dnv وأتمنى منك بإعلامنا عن الجديد بإستمرار


----------



## عباس محمد (10 فبراير 2007)

الاخ tomasz
اشكرك كل الشكر حيث انك المشارك الوحيد الذى قام بالرد 
واتمنى من الاخت المشرفة ان تتصل حتى يتم النشر بالتنسيق وان شاء الله ساقوم بنشر المحاضرة الثانية تباعا بدون تنسيق من حيث الصور
مع الشكر للجميع
د.عباس محمد محمد
استشارى السلامة والبيئة والجودة


----------



## خالد صديق (25 فبراير 2007)

حريق آخر في أحد المصانع الشهيرة بمدينة العاشر ان لله وان اليه راجعون


----------



## engramy (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## glucose (4 مارس 2007)

*ممكن أي شي عن السلامة المهنية والأمن الصناعي في معمل الأدوية؟*

السلام عليكم

عم بعمل حلقة بحث عن معايير السلامة والأمان في معامل الأدوية
بصراحة انطلب مننا هالبحث من دون ما يكون عندي أدنى فكرة عنو ونحنا لسا ما أخدنا غير محاضرة واحدة بمادة السلامة المهنية وكانت عبارة عن تعريف بالمادة ...

وبعتقد أنو المطلوب هو متطلبات جودة الدواء وبالتالي سلامة المريض الذي يتعاطاه وسلامة أجهزة المعمل وسلامة العمال وطبعاً كيف المفروض أن يكون تصميم الغرف وطلاء الجدران والأرضيات وحتى الأحذية التي يستخدمها العمال يعني حتى أبسط الأشياء في المعمل

ومشكورين سلفاً


----------



## ibrahim Abass (4 مارس 2007)

Please read GMP-SOP and ATEX in farmacutical industries

Good Manufacturing Practice / Quality Systems GMP-
Standard operation procedure SOP-
Atmospheric explosion ATEX-


----------



## glucose (6 مارس 2007)

طيب كيف ممكن أحصل على Gmp ؟


----------



## ibrahim Abass (6 مارس 2007)

For GMP read
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Manufacturing_Practice
For ATEX read
http://www.hse.gov.uk/fireandexplosion/atex.htm


----------



## ibrahim Abass (6 مارس 2007)

Dear,
1. Drawing or find layuot to pharmacutical company.
2. Divide company to green area (administration, ...) and red area (production,...)
For red area especial clothes, shose,....
3. Divide production area to departments for example( weight of raw material, granulation , tablet, coating, liquid production, kapsel, 
paking ...... Departments
4. Every department have difference of equipment,so:
- Every equipment have cleaning procedure.SOP for cleaning.
- SOP for how to use equipment. 
- SOP for how to produce for example granulate in granulator. 
- SOP for how to adjust parameters of equipments and when. 
- SOP for kontrol of raw materials and product. 
- Every material shall have material safety data sheet MSDS ( find in internet)
5. Every equipment shall have (process, installation, quality validation)
6. Evaluation the equipment if use for example ethanol or combusitable material (sugar), so may be occure fire when ethanol or sugar
dust blanding with oxygene in precence of spark. So devide the production to Zone 0, 1 and 2 for brand liquid if flash point less than 30 °C or zone 20,21 and 22 for dust
7. Drawing or find layout for where are fire equipment and how operators leave company in emergency.


----------



## ibrahim Abass (6 مارس 2007)

For MSDS se
http://www.sciencelab.com/


----------



## ibrahim Abass (6 مارس 2007)

Ventilations are very important in pharmacutical company. So
- Every equipment have suction system to avoid dust.
- Every building shall have ventilation system to keep normal temperatur, humidity and how many times change air per hour.


----------



## glucose (6 مارس 2007)

يسلموا أخ ابراهيم عنجد ان شاء الله كتير رح يفيدوني

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ايام صنوبر (5 أبريل 2007)

تجيبون على كل اسئلتنا رعاكم الله شكرا لكم للامام


----------



## الاقصى في خطر (21 أبريل 2007)

مششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## الجدى (22 أبريل 2007)

شكرا شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة و نرجو المزيد و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نظمي (22 أبريل 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخي وبارك الله فيك علي هيك معلومات قيمه 
ونشوفك في مواضيع اجمل ومع كل جديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## ADEL ADEL (24 أبريل 2007)

اريد ان اضيف سؤال عن تاريض المولدات والمحولات الكهربائة ولماذا توضع مقاومة التاريض grounging resistance


----------



## just88 (24 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا عن هذه المعلومات القيمة
وشكرا


----------



## hatata2000 (26 أبريل 2007)

ممكن اعرف ايه العمق اللى المفروض يدفن عليه ارضى الجسم انا اعرف انو بيتفتح بير على عمق معينممكن اعرف العمق او على اى اساس يتم احتساب العمق وقطر السيخ اللى يربط فيه ارضى الجسم واسف على على عدم كتابه السوال بطريقه نزيه


----------



## النبات المعطر (1 مايو 2007)

لو عايز الصحه والسلامه المهنيه في المصانع ابعتلي


----------



## محمد عمر يوسف (2 مايو 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (2 يونيو 2007)

نظرا لاهمية السلامة اقترح فتح موقع متخصص في السلامة وخاصة بعد الخسائر العديدة التي يتعرضلها قطاع البترول علي مستوي العالم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (2 يونيو 2007)

صار وقت طويل واحنا ننتظر اتحفونا بما لديكم


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (5 يونيو 2007)

انا اعمل في هذا المجال الوقاية من الحريق ومنظومات اطفاء الحريق 
وصراحة يا احبابي هذا الموضوع هام جدا 
وانا اضم صوتي لصوتكم


----------



## starmoooon (7 يونيو 2007)

*دورة السلامة والصحة المهنية من الosha كامله*

السلام عليكم 
دورة الاوشا كاملة على الرابط التالى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1884456/7a368660/OSHA.html


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (9 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر....


----------



## TOTI_M (24 يونيو 2007)

what is thedifferanc between ground and neutral?


----------



## المحمد (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أأأأأأأأأألف شكر لك أخي"ستار مون" هذا الجهد المميز والله يعطيك ألف عافية كم نحتاج إلى مثل هذه المواضيع ...... أتحفنا بالمزيد بارك الله فيه .


----------



## ahmedsuez (30 يونيو 2007)

يشرفنى تجهيز موادعلمية فى هندسة السلامة حيث اننى مهندس سلامة و محاضر فى مصر(قطاع النفط) وبعض الدول الشقيقة و عضو ال Iosh و المؤتمر الاسترالى للسلامة و التعويض .


----------



## حيدر الملاح (30 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## walbalkhi (8 يوليو 2007)

*Mwalbalkhi************

ارفق لكم ملف عن التأريض وهو شامل (منقول)


----------



## walbalkhi (8 يوليو 2007)

*Mwalbalkhi************

فيما يلي شرح تفصيلي عن التأريض في حال لم يتم نقل الملف السابق
نظراً لأهمية الطاقة الكهربائية باعتبارها أحد العناصر الأساسية للتطور الاقتصادي والاجتماعي فقد قدمت الكثير من الدول الدعم لقطاع الكهرباء والمتمثل في إنجاز مشاريع الكهرباء الضخمة المنتجة للطاقة الكهربائية مما نتج عنه التوسع الكبير في استعمال الوسائل العصرية في المعيشة والعمل وما يتطلبه من استخدام أجهزة وآلات تعتمد في تشغيلها على الكهرباء .

وعلى الجانب الآخر فهناك ما قد تسببه الكهرباء من أخطار كالحرائق أو صعق الكهرباء للإنسان ، لذا من المهم الإشارة إلى ضرورة استخدام القواطع ذات الحساسية للحماية من التسرب الأرضي للتيار وهى ما يطلق عليها :
( Earth Leakage Circuit Breakers )
لما في ذلك من أهمية في منع حدوث تسرب التيار الكهربائي .

إن تحقيق أكبر قدر من السلامة أمر يرتبط بالالتزام بتنفيذ كل ما من شأنه حماية التركيبات الكهربائية من تيار التسرب الأرضي والحرص على ذلك سواء من قبل المختصين بالأمانات والبلديات أو أصحاب الشأن من القطاع الخاص .


:::: التأريض GROUNDING ::::
تعريف/ يعرف التأريض بأنه توصيل متعمد لجزء من نظام أو معدة توصيلا مباشرا بالأرض بدون وجود فيوز أو مفتاح أو قاطع في هذا الاتصال الأرضي.

* أهمية التأريض :
يتم تأريض دوائر الأجهزة المختلفة للحد من ارتفاع الجهد الناتج من تأثير الصواعق أو تلامس موصلات الدوائر مع موصلات ذات جهد أعلى . كما يستخدم التأريض في المحافظة على ثبات الجهد أثناء التشغيل العادي وتسهيل عمل قواطع الوقاية من التسرب الأرضي . 

* أدوات التأريض :
1- موصل التأريض (GROUNDING CONDUCTOR):
موصل التأريض هو موصل من النحاس أو الألمنيوم معزول باللون الأخضر أو اللون الأخضر/الأصفر ويتم تمديده مع موصلات الدوائر الكهربائية فيما بين لوحة التوزيع الفرعية والمخرج الكهربائي أما موصل تأريض اللوحات الفرعية والعمومية فيتم تمديده عن موصلات النحاس أو الألمنيوم وإما أن يكون عارياً أو معزولاً مصمتاً أو مجدولاً يربط اللوحات الفرعية مع اللوحات العمومية من جهة ويربط اللوحات العمومية مع قطب التأريض من الجهة الأخرى. ويوضح الجدول التالي مقاطع موصلات التأريض بالنسبة لمقطع الموصل الحامل للتيار : 
مقطع موصل الأرضي الرئيسي (مم2)	مقطع أكبر موصل نحاس حامل للتيار (مم2)
1	1
1.5	1.5
2.5	2.5
4	4
6	6
10	10
16	16
16	25
16	35
25	50
35	70
50	95
70	120
70	150
95	185
120	240
150	300
185	400

* المعدات والأجهزة الواجب تأريضها في المباني : 

لعمل شبكة تأريض جيدة للمبنى فإنه من الضروري أن يتم تأريض العناصر التالية : 
- كل الأجسام المعدنية رأسياً ويزيد طولها عن 240سم أو الممدة أفقياً ويزيد طولها عن 150سم والمعرضة للملامسة . 
- كل الأجهزة الكهربائية . 
- جميع مخارج البرايز ووحدات الإناره. 

2- قطب التأريض (GROUNDING ELECTRODE) :
يمكن استخدام أحد الوسائل التالية كقطب للتأريض وهى : 
1- تمديدات المواسير المعدنية للمياه . 
2- أسياخ التسليح للمبنى. 
3- موصل معدني يتم تمديده حول المبنى وعلى لا يقل عن 75سم من سطح الأرض. 

كما يمكن استخدام أقطاب التأريض الصناعية التالية : 
قطب تأريض صناعي (MADE ELECTRODE) : 
وهو عبارة عن قضيب أو ماسورة معدنية لا يقل طولها 240سم تدفن رأسياً ملامسة للتربة إلا إذا كانت الأرض صخرية فيمكن وضعها مائلة 45 درجة على المستوى الرأسي أو تدفن في خندق على عمق 75سم من سطح الأرض على الأقل. 
لوح التأريض (PLATE ELECTRODE): 
وهو عبارة عن لوح معدني قد يكون من النحاس يسمك 1.5 مم أو من الحديد بسمك لا يقل عن 6.35 مم . ويجب ألا تقل المساحة المعرضة للتربة عن 0.186م2. 
وعموماً يجب أن يكون قطب التأريض الملامس للتربة خالياً من الشحوم أوالزيوت لأنها تضعف خصائص قابلية التأريض للتوصيل الكهربائي . 


* الطرق المختلفة لخفض مقاومة التأريض :
بعد الانتهاء من تأريض المبنى واللوحات العمومية والفرعية يتم قياس مقاومة التأريض بواسطة أجهزة خاصة بذلك فإذا لوحظ أنها تزيد عن الحد المسموح به وهو 25 أوم فإنه يلزم خفض هذه القيمة باستخدام طريقة أو أكثر من الطرق التالية : 
* زيادة قطر قضيب التأريض : 
زيادة قطر قضيب التأريض لتزيد المساحة المعرضة لملامسة التربة إلا أن زيادة قطر القضيب لا يتبعها خفض ملموس في مقاومة التأريض بالإضافة إلى أنه لا يفضل استخدام أقطار أكبر من 18مم. 
* زيادة طول قضيب التأريض : 
يمكن أن يتم ربط أكثر من قضيب عن طريق جلبه وصل من نفس المعدن للحصول على الطول المناسب ورغم أن الطول الموصى باستخدامه في (NEC) هو 240سم للتربة العادية إلا أنه يمكن زيادة هذا الطول إلى 15 متر لأنواع التربة الرديئة. 
* زيادة عدد قضبان التأريض : 
يمكن استخدام أكثر من قضيب مدفون في الأرض على مسافات لا تقل عن 240سم بين القضيب والآخر وذلك للحصول على أفضل قيمة ممكنة لمقاومة التأريض. 
* معالجة التربة كيميائياً : 
تعالج التربة المحيطة بقضيب التأريض كيميائياً للحصول على مقاومة للتأريض بأحد الطرق التالية:- 
أ) تعمل حفره مجاورة لقضيب التأريض وتبعد عنه بمسافة لا تزيد عن 10سم وتملاً بأملاح كبريتات المغنيسيوم أو كبريتات النحاس أو ملح صخري حتى منسوب 30سم من سطح الأرض ويصعب تنفيذ هذه الطريقة في حالة عدم توفر فراغ كافي بجوار قضيب التأريض . 
ب) أو يتم عمل خندق دائري حول قضيب التأريض بحيث لا يقل القطر الداخلي للخندق عن 45سم وعمق 30سم . ويملأ هذا الخندق بالمواد الكيميائية السابق ذكرها . ويجب ألا يكون هناك اتصال مباشر بين المواد الكيمائية وقضيب التأريض حتى لا يتسبب في تكوين طبقة من الصدأ على ذلك القضيب . والكمية التي يفضل وضعها تكون في حدود 18 إلى 40 كيلو جرام من مادة كبريتات النحاس لرخص ثمنها وجودة توصيلها الكهربائي ويستمر مفعول هذه الكمية لمدة سنتين ثم يكرر وضعها مرة أخرى .ويتم غمر بئر التأريض في بادئ الأمر بالماء حتى يساعد على تسرب المواد الكيميائية للتربة أما بعد ذلك فإن مياه الأمطار كافية للقيام بهذه العملية. 


* المقاومة النوعية للتربة :

تختلف المقاومة النوعية للتربة حسب نوعها ودرجة الرطوبة وفق ما يتضح من الجدول التالي : 

المقاومة النوعية	نوع التربة
القيمة الوسطيةأوم . متر	القيمة التقريبيةأوم . متر	
30	10 – 50	تربة رطبة
100	20 – 200	تربة طينية زراعة
450	200 – 600	تربة رملية رطبة عمق 2 متر
1000	500-1500	تربة رملية جافة
1500	200-2000	صخر جامد عمق 2 متر
3000	300 – 800	تربة حجرية
مقاومة عالية جداً	تربة صخرية

* التيار الكهربائي المسموح بمروره في موصل التأريض :


التيار اللحظي المسموح بمروره خلال ثانية واحدة بالأمبير	التيار المسموح بمروره مدة طويلة بالأمبير	مقطع موصل التأريض (مم2)
ألمنيوم	نحاس	ألمنيوم	نحاس	
-	2500	-	150	16
2700	4000	160	200	25
3700	5500	200	280	35
5300	8000	250	480	50
7400	11500	320	590	70
10500	11600	430	780	95
21000	32500	760	1380	185


* الحماية من تيار التسرب الأرضي : 
1- قواطع الحماية من تيار التسرب الأرضي :
يتم حماية الدوائر الكهربائية الفرعية بقواطع فرعية عادية سعة 15 أمبير أو 20 أمبير إلا أنها قيمة مرتفعة جداً بمقارنتها بما ينتج عنها من أخطار حيث أن مرور تيار كهربائي صغير في حدود 60 مللي أمبير في جسم الإنسان يسبب وفاته. 
ولهذا يفضل استخدام قواطع الحماية من تيار التسرب الأرضي ، وهذه القواطع مماثلة للقواطع العادية من حيث الشكل إلا أنها حساسة جداً لمرور التيار الكهربائي (مهما صغرت قيمته) في أي مسار يختلف عن الموصل المحدد لمروره كان يكون هذا المسار من خلال جسم الإنسان مثلاً. وفي هذه الحالة ، عند مرور تيار بسيط قد يصل إلى جزء من المللي أمبير فإن هذا النوع من القواطع يفصل الدائرة . 
2- أنواع قواطع الحماية من تيار التسرب الأرضي :
لهذه القواطع نوعان : 
النوع الأول : يستطيع فصل الدائرة عندما تكون قيمة التيار المار فيها بحدود 6 مللي أمبير. 
النوع الثاني :يصلح لفصل الدوائر التي يزيد تيارها عن 20 مللي أمبير ويوصي (NEC) باستخدام قواطع الحماية من تيار التسرب الأرضي في بعض الدوائر الكهربائية للمباني التجارية والسكنية وخاصة الموجودة في الأماكن المبتلة. 
3- العلاقة بين شدة تيار التسرب الأرضي ومدة سريانه في جسم الإنسان .
فيما يلي جدول يوضح تأثير مرور تيار التسرب الأرضي في جسم الإنسان : 
التأثير البيولوجي على جسم الإنسان	مدة سريان التيار	تيار التسربمللي أمبير
التيار غير محسوس وليس له تأثير	مستمر	0 – 0.5
يبدأ الجسم بالإحساس بالتيار ويمكن للإنسان التخلص من المصدر إلا أنه يترك آثاراً في مكان التلامس	مستمر	0.5 – 5
يصعب الانفصال عن مصدر الكهرباء ويسبب ارتفاع ضغط الدم وضيق تنفس	عدة دقائق	5 – 30
عدم انتظام نبض القلب – يرتفع ضغط الدم مع إغماء	بضع ثواني	30 – 50
الشعور بصدمة قوية	أقل من مدة النبضة	50 – عدة مئات
إغماء مع ظهور آثار عند نقط التلامس	أطول من مدة النبضة	
إغماء مع ظهور آثار عند نقط التلامس	أقل من مدة النبضة	أكثر من عدة مئات
إغماء – موت أو حريق	أطول من مدة النبضة	
4- أماكن تركيب قواطع الحماية ضد التسرب الأرضي (Elcb) :
أ) يمكن أن يوضع قاطع (Elcb) على الخط الرئيسي للوحة التوزيع وفي هذه الحالة تكون حمايته شاملة لجميع الدوائر .
ومن مساويء هذه الطريقة أنه لو كان هناك أي تسرب للأرض من وحدة إضاءة مثلاً فإن ذلك يتسبب في قطع التيار الكهربائي عن كل اللوحة. 

ب) أن يكون هناك لوحتان متجاورتان إحداهما للإضاءة والأخرى للقوى ويوضح قاطع (Elcb) قبل لوحة القوى بحيث يحمي فقط الأجهزة والآلات الكهربائية التي تتصل بدوائر القوى.

ج) يمكن أن يستخدم قاطع (Elcb) لحماية جهاز معين فقط كغسالة مثلاً ويتم ذلك بتوصيلة قبل المآخذ الكهربائية (البريزة) والغسالة أو أي جهاز آخر يراد حمايته بشرط أن يتم توصيل الجهاز بالأرض . 

كما يمكن أن يستخدم لحماية جزء من سكن أو مبنى أو فراغات معينة 

* أنظمة التأريض الوقائى : 

الغرض منه :
1- حماية الأفراد (مواطنين – عمال ) من الصدمات الكهربائية.
2- حماية المعدات الكهربية والمنشآت من التلف .
3- منع جهد الجسم من الإرتفاع إلى قيمة قد تشكل خطر على الإنسان.
4- السماح بمرور تيار للأرض له قيمة كافية لتشغيل الأجهزة الوقائية (مصهرات – قواطع) أو أجهزة الوقاية به للتسرب الأرضى.

* مكونات التأريض الوقائى :

1- الأرض وهى التربة التى يوضع فيها الكترودات التأريض.
2- الكترودات التأريض (قد يكون قضيب أو أسلاك مدفونة أفقيا أو الواح معدنية) فى باطن الأرض.
3- موصلات التأريض :
أ) الأرضى الثابت :
هو الأرضى المركب على المعدات التى يتم توصيله بواسطة سكاكين بناء على التعليمات وهو يعرف بالأرضى الرئيسى.
ب) الأرضى الإضافى :
( مؤقت - الموضعى) هو أرضى من نوع معتمد يوضع فى الأماكن المحددة بأمر شغل (قبل وبعد منطقة العمل) 

أسباب عمل الأرضى المؤقت (الموضعي) :
يتم عمل قصر على جميع الأوجه وتأريضها بأرضى مؤقت بعد فصل التيار أثناء اجراء الصيانة أو أثناء عمل المناورة الـلازمة لتحديد العطل وذلك قبل وبعد منطقة العمل لحماية العاملين ضد عودة التيار بطريق خاطىء أو أى سبب أخر.
وبتحليل أسباب الحوادث التى تتسبب فى وفاة العاملين نجد أنه لم يتم عمل هذا النوع من الأرضى قبل وبعد منطقة العمل.

* التأريض المحلى Earthing Local :
يتم التأريض المحلى بالموقع العام فى الأبنية الكبيرة أو على مسافات متباينة فى المدن حتى تمنع من إرتفاع جهد نقطة التعادل عن القيمة المسموح بها و يتم ذلك من خلال ثرى قطبا نحاسيا أو عددا متوازيا منها داخل الأرض على عمق كبير من سطح الأرض و طبقا للمواصفات و يتم اختياره نحاسيا المادة لأن مقاومته النوعية أقل من بقية المعادن بالرغم من أن الذهب أقل فى القيمة إلا أنه باهظ التكلفه و قد يشكل خطورة لتعرضه للسرقه إذا ما تم استعماله.

يصلح هذا النوع من التأريض للمناطق الصناعية الصغيرة و للميانى ضخمة الاستهلاك الكهربى علاوه على أنه هام للمنازل الصغيرة أيضا و لكنه لابد و أن ينبع عن متخصصين (شركات الكهرباء) حتى تصبح العملية دون مقننات و نصل إلى الفوضى التأريضية و هو ما لا يجب أن يسمح بحدوثه خصوصا و أن هذا التأريض قد يؤثر بطريق غير مباشر على قيمة التيارات القصرية التى تمر بالمفاتيح الكهربية و تزيد بقدر غير محسوب و يفوق حدود تشغيلها فتؤدى إلى تدميرها . 

قد يتساءل البعض عن السبب فى احتراق مفتاح ام يتم تفسيره و يكون نتيجة أنه قد تم وضع تأريض محلى فأثر على قيمة التيارات صفرية الطور بالأرض مزيدا قيمتها خصوصا و انه عند تصميم الشبكات يتم قطع مسارات هذه التياراتحتى تصبح الدائرة صفرية الطور غير محسوبه على الإطلاق فتقل قيم التيارات التى نحتاج إلى قطعها من خلال المفاتيح الكهربية ،و هكذا نجد أنكثرة هذة النقاط التأريضية يسمح بمرور التيارات صفرية الطور بينها مزيدا من قدرة التيارات القصرية و هو ما يلزم إعتباره عند التصميم أيضا لاحتواء التأريض المستقبلى فى المنطقة التى تتأثر بذلك الموضوع. 

* شبكة التأريض :

نجد أن المناطق كبيرة الاستخدام و ليس الاستهلاك مثل محطات التوليد أو محطات المحولات عاليه و فائقة الجهد أكثر تعرضا لتيارات القصر و تأثيرها الخطر ولذلك نجد أن هذه المحطات تخضع لنظام أخر من التأريض وهو المعروف باسم شبكة التأريض حيث تكون التيارات القصرية هائلة القيمة وتعطى جهدا خطرا مع أقل المقاومات ويكون فوق التصور إذا ما أهمل هذا البند ويكون الضحية هم العاملون فى المحطة أو المتواجدين أحيانا.

على الجانب التقنى فإن هذه المشكلة سهلة الحل حيث يتم وضع مقاومة تأريض متناهية الصغر وهو ما يمكن تحقيقة من خلال القاعدة البسيطة التى تقلل قيمة المقاومة وذلك من خلال التوصيلات توازى للمقاومات فعند توصيل مقاومتان متساويتان معا على التوازى تقل القيمة الفعلية لهما معا إلى النصف إما الثلاث فتكون الثلث وهكذا ومن هنا أمكن الخروج من المأزق الخطير ومعالجة قيمة مقاومة الأرضى لتصبح أقل ما يمكن من خلال وضع شبكة أفقية تحت سطح الأرض نحاسية طبعا يخرج منها أقطابا رأسية لتكون فى حكم التوصيل على التوازى فتقل القيمة المحصلة لهم جميعا.

كما أنه يمكن تقليل هذه القيمة المحصلة على التوازي في الشبكة التأريضية بأن تستغل الأقطاب الرأسية ليخرج منها على طول ارتفاعها عددا أخر من الأقطاب الأصغر لتكون أفقية الوضع فتصبح كلها توازيه التوصيل لتقل المقاومة لكل قطب رأسي ونصل إلى الحدود الدنيا من قيمة المقاومة الأرضية ونكون قد بلغنا الهدف دون تكلفة تذكر وهذا هو ما يتم بالفعل في المحطات القائمة وهكذا يكون جهد التلامس غير خطير أو ضار وتصبح نقطة التعادل داخل المحطة أمنة ويستطيع الفرد أن يتعامل معها دون خوف وبأمان كامل.


----------



## المحمد (13 يوليو 2007)

*لماذا كل هذا التردد*

السلام عليكم 
بعد هذا الكم الهائل من الأعضاء المطالبين بفتح قسم خاص بالسلامة فأرى أن على إدارة المنتدى التفكير جدياً.... بل الموافقة وبشكل عاجل في إفتتاح هذا القسم مادام أن المادة متوفرة والأخوة النشطين من الأعضاء موجودون (ان صحت العبارة) فلماذا التردد ، وأقترح تسمية هذا القسم بـ (السلامة ومنع الخسائر).
أسأل الله أن يعينكم ويسددكم .


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكما الاثنين


----------



## tatto (21 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## باسم عاروري (29 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ارحاب (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## م.منير (30 أغسطس 2007)

*تأريض يحمي الانسان أو يقتل الأنسان*

السلام عليكم.........

أولاً إذا حبينا نكلم عن التأريض الوقائي يجب أولاً أن نتكلم عن حالات الصدمة الكهربائية

هناك حالتان : صدمة تكون على التوازي مع الانسان والاخرى على التوالي.

الأولى: اللمس لسلك نشط على التوالي في هذه الحالة الاكثر شيوعاً عندما يلمس الانسان لسلك النشط لن يعمل تأريض على وقاية الأنسان بل سيوفر طريق لتدفق التيار عبر الانسان إلى الارض (برابو تأريض شكراً ياتأرض) يعني التأريض سيكون سبب لوفاة الانسان لا قدر الله طبعاً جهاز ارتفاع التيار سيكون مش حاس بحاجة لأن الانسان ليس سوى حمل عادي بنسبة له مثل مصباح 50وات :31: مايفرق أبو الشباب (قاطع الاوفركرنت) __ الآن وضح لينا أهمية التأريض لقتل الانسان___ 

الحالة الثانية : اللمس على التوازي وهي حالة نادرة جداً في هذ الحالة سيتوزع التيار بقيمة عكسية أي (التيار الاكبر عبر المقاومة الأكبر يعني عبر الارض وتيار الصغير عبر المقاومة الأصغر عبر الأنسان وسيكون قاطع ارتفاع التيار قد شعر بارتفاع التيار وسيعمل القاطع) صفقوا له يستاهل اعني القاطع. :77: 

لتعرف على كيفية حماية الأنسان سوف ادرج موضوع GFCI الذي ادرجته سابقاً في المنتدى ولم يطلع عليه سوى 20 شخص أتوقع ماقروه سوف ادرجه بالعربي مره ثانية:80:


----------



## ابو يامين (30 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يامين (30 أغسطس 2007)

الرجاء تزويدنا بالصور للتاريض


----------



## علاءالدين علي محمد (30 أغسطس 2007)

كل ماذكر عن التأريض صحيح و معلومات جدا مفيدة , فقط أود اضافة أنه توجد أسس ومعايير يجب اتباعها لتحقيق مستوى المقاومة الذي يضمن الحماية للانسان في المقام الأول ثم الأجهزه والمعدات في المقام الثاني و الذي لا يتجاوز 5 أوم ، و ذلك بربط اللوحات الكهربائية و جميع الأجهزة الغير حاملة للتيار بشبكة التأريض والتي في الأساس مربوطة بأسلاك و كيبلات نحاسية ذات مقاطع مناسبة بعدد من الألواح النحاسية مثلا (50*50*5)سم أو قضبان من النحاس المقوى copper clad بأطوال مختلفه (1،1.5&3)متر مدفونة داخل جوف الأرض حتى يتسنى عبرها المرور السهل و السريع للتيار الى الأرض.


----------



## ahmedsuez (31 أغسطس 2007)

عااااااااااااااااااش احلى شباب

الاوشا اساس جيد

انما الnebosh الان هى المعترف بها عالميا

ولكن انت مشكور على كل حال و ان كان من الافضل وضعها فى ملف مضغوط واحد


----------



## ahmedsuez (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووور يا اخى العزيز


----------



## mhmdbly (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء :
اعتقد انة كانت هناك مطالبة بفتح قسم لهندسة السلامة منذ مدة طويلة اكثر من 5 شهور مضت ولكن لم نسمع عنها شيئا .اننى اشد على يد الاخوة المطالبين بفتح هذا القسم لاهميتة القصوى فى نشر الوعى والمعلومات المفيدة والقيمة لباقى الاخوة اعضاء الملتقى الحترمين.وشكرا
اخوكم \ محمد الرشيدى - هندسة مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق -بريطانيا


----------



## ب د ر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*.................................................. ......( السلامه اولا ) .......!!!*

السلام عليكم ​ 
اخواني اخواتي ​ 
تعلمون مدى تخلف مجتمعاتنا ​ 
والسبب يعود الى التعليم ومناهجه وادواته وطرقه ​ 
لذا 
انت ووووووو وانتي ​ 
مسؤلووووووووووووووووووووون عن تطور المجتمع ​ 
ودم المسلم له حرمته عند المسلمين ​ 
انا زرت كثير من البلاد العربيه ورايت مباني شاهقه تحت الانشاء ومصانع لم يكتب عليها لوحات ​ 
ارشاديه للعاملين .​ 
الان اعضاء المنتدى ادعوكم جميعا لوضع هذه اللوحه في كل عمل تقومون به على ان تكون بمساحات كبيره​ 
3 م × 10 م ​ 
الــــــــــــســــــــــــــلا مــــــــــه اولا​


----------



## مهاجر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

اشكر الأخ ب د ر على هذ الموضوع 

وبالفعل اصول السلامة وتطبيقاتها في المصانع مهمة جداً ومن الأساسيات التي يجب على المهندس ان يكون ملم بها بغض النظر عن تخصصه وطبيعة عمله


----------



## م المصري (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مواضيعك مختصره للغايه ,,,,, لكنها مفيده و في الصميم 
تقبل تقديري اخي بدر ,,,,


----------



## م.العراقي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أعجبتني الفكرة جدا بصراحة . 

ولكن انت الذي صممت العلامة ؟! ام انك اخذتها من مكان ما ؟! 
لأنه يبدو ان هناك صليب في الوسط .. ام انه امر غير مقصود ؟!


----------



## ب د ر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا 
اخ مهاجر وابو ايه وم العراقي 

التصميم نقلته ولقد بحثت في المواقع العربيه وللاسف لم اجد موقع يهتم بالسلامه 

وليكن موقعنا من يبدا بهذها المشروع الانساني الهادف


----------



## م.العراقي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أرى شخصيا ان الفكرة رائعة .. وتعطي انطباع عن مدى تحضر ورقي المهندس العربي .. واعتقد ان تبنيها امر رائع من قبل كل المهندسين .

ولكن فقط ادعو الى ان يصنع لنا احد الاخوة المهتمين بأمور الجرافيكس والتصميم شعار يكون عربي وانجليزي ويكون فيه روح عربية اكثر . 

شكرا اخ بدر .. موضوع رائع .


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*أنا وأنت سنغير العالم إن شاء الله*

هذا هو شعارنا يا أخي الكريم
أننا سنغير الوضع للأحسن إن شاء الله
أنا كمهندس تنفيذ ....عندي خبرة قوية في هذا المجال ...
ولو بدأت الكلام معكم حول هذا الموضوع ....لقلتم إنني أهذي أو أبالغ ...أو أتخيل
وقصدي عن طرق حماية العامل والحفاظ على سلامته في ورشات البناء
تخيّل يا أخي الكريم أن بعض الشركات تلزمنا بالقيام بتمارين رياضة صباحية قبل الشروع بالعمل
نعم نعم 
رياضة لتحريك العضلات 
هناك ساحة مخصصة لهذا الهدف بجانب غرفة الطعام العمومية التي تخدم العمال
وداخل غرفة الطعام هذه يوجد ماكنة لتحضير الثلج ...حتى يشرب العمال ماء باردا
وحمامات في ورشة البناء ...حيث عملت مع إخواني العمال
وعاملة نظافة لتنظيف دورات المياه وغرفة الطعام ...
ودوريات لمفتشي حماية العمال داخل الورشة ....كي نعمل بطرق لا تعرضنا للخطر
شو رايك ؟؟؟؟
أكمل حديثي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*welding safety*

ان شاء الله الموضوع يعجبكم 

welding safety


----------



## sayed nasr (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى فى الله لكن اين الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ محمد حسن نصر .

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خير وبركة وتسلم لنا .

موضوع موسع اكثر من رائع .

البغدادي


----------



## جمال جودة علي (9 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع شيق وفعال - مشكـــــــــــــــــــــور أخى


----------



## باسل حلب (9 سبتمبر 2007)

كمل اخي شبلي الموضوع هام وكل فكرة جديدة مطبقة على ارض الواقع تفيد بإذن الله...


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين يا اخواني وكل العام وانتم بخير


----------



## ب د ر (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم

شو رايكم نطلب تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## ابن البلد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكلة اللغة ...... مشكلة*

Safety Engineering
أو هندسة وقاية ....هذا موضوع يعلمّونه هنا في إسرائيل وهو متشعب وله الكثير من الفروع
والمشكلة التي تواجهني هي كتابة الموضوع بالعربية :80: 
والسبب أنني تعلمت الموضوع بالعبرية وأمارسه بالعبرية:80: 
هذا الحال .... ما العمل ؟؟
مش مهم .....................
المهم أنني أحاول التدقيق في كتابة المعلومات بشكل عام ....وأدقق أكثر وأكثر في كتابة المواضيع العلمية بشكل خاص ..........هذا مرض مزمن
ولهذا أحاول الابتعاد عن المواضيع العلمية .....وأظل أسرح وأمرح في الملتقى العام واستراحة التقنية حيث أشرف هناك .....
لأنني إذا أردت أن أرفع موضوعا ....يمكن ياخذ معي سنة ... ويمكن أكثر
لكن هنا في موضوع الوقاية ...سأتكلم ...ببطء أو بسرعة ....سأتكلم 
لأن الموضوع بحاجة لاهتمام المهندسين العرب في مجالات البناء .....وحتى داخل الورشات الخاصة والمصانع ولا يقتصر الأمر فقط على طاقية وقاية ...وحذاء خاص للعمل ...ونظارات واقية وكفوف
الموضوع أكبر بكثير ............
ولا يهم إن ثبته المشرفون الكرام أم لا
فقوة الموضوع تأتي من أهميته ومصداقيته ....ومثابرة القائمين عليه
والسلامة أولا


----------



## ابن البلد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

http://www.giantsafety.com/
هذا موقع لبيع أجهزة وقاية ....ويضعون بعض العناوين بالإنجليزية


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## sayed nasr (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم موضوع رائع


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## مهندس أزهري (21 سبتمبر 2007)

فين يا عم الدورة


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (25 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## islam2a (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الملف جميل جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## هويده سالم (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*طالبة مشروع*

safety engineeringموضوع مهم جدا وانا اعمل عليه كمشروع تخرج وبصفه خاصه فى unsafe act and unsafe condition ارجو بتزويدى بخصوص الموضوع


----------



## مهاجر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر لكم وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكر الجميع على مشاركتهم

جزاكم الله خير إخواني ... وليس هناك أي تردد في فتح القسم 

وبإذن الله سيرى هذا القسم النور قريباً


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 أكتوبر 2007)

نشكر الأخ مهاجر على اهتمامه ونرجو سرعة فتح هذا القسم الهام


----------



## islam2a (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الدورة جميلة جدا وممتازة
شكرا لك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين*

​*​مهمات الوقاية الشخصية​*يجب أن يقوم صاحب العمل بتقييم شامل لمكان العمل لتحديد المخاطر الموجودة به أو التى من المحتمل وجودها والتى تستدعى إستعمال مهمات الوقاية الشخصية.
فى حالة قيام العاملين بتوفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية الخاصة بهم ، سوف يكون صاحب العمل مسئولا عن التأكد من صلاحيتها وأنها تطابق المواصفات المطلوبة.
يقوم صاحب العمل بتوفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية مجانا وبدون تحميل العاملين أية تكلفة مع توفير التدريب اللازم.
يقع على عاتق العاملين إتباع التعليمات والإرشادات الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية والإلتزام بإستعمال مهمات الوقاية الشخصية أثناء العمل.​​*حماية الرأس​تستخدم الخوذة الصلبة المعالجة باليلاستيك لحماية الرأس ومقاومة الصدمات الثقيلة دون أن تنكسر
الخوذة مزودة من الداخل برباط وبطانة من البلاستيك يتم ضبطها لتناسب حجم الرأس وتقوم بإمتصاص الصدمات حيث توجد مسافة أمان بين البطانة وجسم الخوذة​*​*أنواع الخوذات​النوع أ : للإستخدام العام مع حماية بسيطة ضد الجهد الكهربائى
النوع ب : للخدمات الشاقة وتوفر حماية تصل حتى 20000 فولت ضد الجهد الكهربائى
النوع ج: للخدمات الخاصة وتصنع من الألمونيوم ولا توفر حماية ضد الجهد الكهربائى​*ANSI STANDARDS​Eye Protection​​*وقاية العين​أعمال الجلخ والتقطيع
تداول المواد الكيميائية
الأعمال التى ينشأ عنها غبار
أعمال اللحام المختلفة
أعمال الأفران​أنواع معدات وقاية العين والوجه​النظارات البلاستيكية الواقية
النظارات الزجاجية الواقية
النظارات الخاصة بأعمال اللحام
الساتر الواقى للوجه (شفاف)
الخوذة الواقية لأعمال اللحام​النظارات البلاستيكية الواقية​نظارات بلاستيكية بها فتحات تهوية مباشرة
نظارات بلاستيكية بها صمامات للتهوية
نظارات بلاستيكية محكمة (لا يوجد بها وسائل تهوية​النظارات البلاستيكية الواقية
النظارات الزجاجية الواقية​تصنع عدسات هذا النوع من النظارات من الزجاج المقاوم للكسر ومنها أنواع توفر الحماية من الأجناب.
تستخدم هذه النظارات للحماية من مخاطر المواد الصلبة المتطايرة.​*​*النظارات الخاصة بأعمال اللحام​تكون ذات عدسات ملونة لحماية العين من مخاطر الضوء المبهر والإشعاعات الصادرة من عمليات اللحام.
يتم إستخدام عدسات مختلفة للحماية حسب حجم ونوع إلكترود اللحام​الساتر الواقى للوجه​مصنوع من البلاستيك الشفاف ومركب على خوذة من الصلب.
يستخدم لحماية الوجه والرقبة من المواد الصلبة المتطايرة ومن طرطشة السوائل الخطرة
يمكن إستعماله مع نظارة سلامة لزيادة الحماية​الخوذة الواقية لأعمال اللحام​يكون بها عدسات ملونة للحماية من مخاطر اللحام
كذلك تقوم الخوذة بحماية الرأس
يمكن تغيير العدسات حسب نوع وقطر إلكترود اللحام​*Filter Lens Shade Number Guide​*وقاية القوى السمعية​الضوضاء هى الصوت غير المرغوب فيه والذى يؤثر على الجهاز السمعى للإنسان.
التعرض لمدد طويلة للضوضاء يدمر خلايا الأذن الداخلية التى تقوم بتوصيل الإشارات السمعية للمخ.
التعرض لفترات طويلة للضوضاء يؤدى لفقدان السمع نهائيا الأمر الذى لا علاج له.​لذا يوصى بشدة بإستعمال مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للأذن لتقليل نسبة الضوضاء إلى الحد المسموح به والذى لا يسبب ضرر. (أقل من 90 ديسيبل)​مهمات الوقاية لحماية الأذن​يتم إستخدام​​ مهمات الوقاية للأذن فى الأماكن التى بها ضوضاء عالية (اكثر من 85 ديسيبل) حيث تقوم بتقليل مستويات الضوضاء إلى مستوى مقبول وغير مسبب للأذى وهناك نوعان من هذه المعدات:​
سدادات الأذن
أغطية الأذن
حسب متطلبات الأوشا يجب طرح 7 من القيمة التى تسنطيع تخفيضها معدة السلامة​​NRR​
سدادات الأذن​توضع داخل قناة الأذن.
تصنع من المطاط – البلاستيك – القطن.
تقوم بتقليل الضوضاء فى حدود 20 – 30 ديسيبل​​.​
تستخدم فى الأماكن التى تبلغ بها الضوضاء من 85 – 115 ديسيبل​​.​
أغطية الأذن​تغطى الأذن الخارجية بالكامل.
تقوم بتقليل الضوضاء فى حدود 15 – 35 ديسيبل
تستعمل عندما تكون شدة الضوضاء فى حدود 90 – 120 ديسيبل​​.​
حماية القدم​من أكثر الإصابات التى يتعرض لها العاملون بالأماكن الصناعية هى إصابات القدم
يجب إستعمال أحذية السلامة لحماية القدم فى الأماكن التى يتم تناول وحمل المواد بها​​*​*أنواع أحذية السلامة​أحذية السلامة الجلدية تكون مقدمتها مغطاة بالصلب لحماية أصابع القدم من الأشياء المتساقطة وتمنع الإنزلاق فى مكان العمل.
أحذية سلامة مطاطية طويلة للعمل فى الأماكن المبللة بالمياه ويستعملها كذلك رجال الإطفاء.
أحذية سلامة مطاطية مخصصة للعاملين فى مجال الكهرباء
أحذية سلامة مانعة لتكوين الكهربائية الساكنة​*ANSI PERFORMANCE REQ.​Hand Protection​*حماية الأيدى​يستخدم لحماية الأيدى القفازات الواقية وهناك عدة أنواع منها:
1- القفازات الواقية المصنوعة من القماش والجلد المدبوغ وتستخدم لحماية الأيدى من الشظايا والأجسام الحادة عند مناولة المواد التى بها أطراف حادة ومدببة
2- القفازات الواقية المصنوعة من المطاط أو البلاستيك لحماية الأيدى عند مناولة المواد الكيميائية
3- القفازات المصنوعة من الجلد كروم للحماية أثناء عمليات اللحام وعند العمل بالقرب من المعدات والأنابيب الساخنة​*​​*حماية الجسم​الأوفرهولات والمرايل الواقية عند العمل بالقرب من الماكينات وفى الورش
المعاطف والمرايل البلاستيكية للحماية من مخاطر المواد الكيميائية
المرايل الجلدية للحماية من مخاطر اللحام​حماية الجسم​*​*الحماية من خطر السقوط​تستعمل أحزمة السلامة وحبال الإنقاذ للحماية من خطر السقوط عند العمل بالأماكن المرتفعة
يستعمل كذلك حزام السلامة نوع البراشوت كتأمين اكثر من خطر السقوط وكذلك عند العمل داخل الخزانات​
حماية الجهاز التنفسى​تستعمل فى الأماكن التى تقل بها نسبة الأوكسيجين عن​​19.5 % .
تستعمل كذلك فى الأماكن التى بها غازات أو أبخرة سامة تضر بالصحة
تنقسم أجهزة التنفس إلى قسمين:
1- أجهزة تنفس منقية للهواء
2- أجهزة تنفس مزودة للهواء​
أجهزة التنفس المنقية للهواء​تنقى الهواء من المواد الخطرة ولكن لاتزود الأكسيجين اللازم للتنفس
توجد خمسة انواع منها:
1- الأبخرة والغازات
2- الأتربة
3- الأبخرة والأتربة
4- الغازات السامة
5- جهاز التنفس المزود بمروحة​أجهزة التنفس المزودة​​للهواء​
توفر هذه الأنواع من أجهزة التنفس حماية كاملة لمستعملها ضد الغازات السامة حيث تزوده بالهواء اللازم للتنفس من مكان آخر (إسطوانة أو ضاغطة هواء)
من أمثلتها أجهزة التنفس الذاتية عن طريق إسطوانة، أجهزة التنفس المزودة للهواء عن طريق خرطوم موصل بضاغطة هواء​طريقة إختيار أجهزة التنفس​قياس نسبة الأكسيجين ، إذا كانت اقل من​​19.5 يتم إستخدام جهاز مزود للهواء
إذا كانت نسبة الأكسيجين أكثر من 19.5% يتم تحديد نوع المواد السامة الموجودة بمكان العمل وقياس تركيزها
إذا كان تركيز هذه المواد أقل من الجرعة المسموح بها يتم العمل بالمكان بدون إستخدام أجهزة تنفس
إذا كانت درجة التركيز أكثر من المسموح به يتم إختيار جهاز التنفس ومعه الفلتر المناسب للمواد السامة بالجو
فى حالة ما كانت المادة السامة تسبب حساسية للعين يتم إستخدام جهاز تنفس يغطى الوجه بالكامل​
​*​*إختبار ملائمة جهاز التنفس للشخص​يتم إجراء نوعان من الفحوصات قبل الدخول لمكان العمل الملوث بالمواد الخطرة لإختبار مدى ملائمة جهاز التنفس للشخص الذى سوف يستعمله:
1- فحص الضغط السالب
2- فحص الضغط الموجب​*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لجميع الإخوة على التواصل وطرح كل جديد


----------



## العبقرينو (14 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليك
مشكووووووووووور صديقي 
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## CANAVARO (17 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (18 أكتوبر 2007)

العبقرينو

وحد الله أولا . وموضوعك كتير مهم 
وجزاك الله كل خير عليه 

لا إله الإ الله وحده لا شريك له


----------



## احم الليبي (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
اخي انا اتمنى ان تخبرني كيف طريقت الخط الارضي مع الشرح لاني لا املك خط ارضى في البيت


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*مواقع سلامة مهنية عربية*

السلامة المهنية والأمن الصناعي
www.safety-eng.com

المركز العالي للسلامة المهنية - ليبيا
http://salama-libya.org/index.htm

دليل السلامة المهنية - وزارة التربية في البحرين
http://www.education.gov.bh/divisions/safety/index.htm

وزارة البيئة - مصر
http://www.eeaa.gov.eg/cmuic/defaulta.asp

معهد الصحة والسلامة المهنية - تونس
http://www.isst.nat.tn/ar/index.htm

شبكة نجاة للتوعية والسلامة العامة
http://www.najaat.com/page.php?id=9202

مجلة البيئة والصحة
http://www.envmt-healthmag.com/index.htm

موقع السلامة العربي
http://www.arabicsafety.com/home.html

مركز الأمن الصناعي المصري
http://www.isc-egypt.com/arabic/index.html

موقع

http://www.safetyat.net


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابن البلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*قبل البدء بالعمل ,,,,,,,,, يجب التحضير*

بارك الله بك أخي خالد صديق
موضوعك هادف والهدف منه نبيل .....وتوقيعك ممتاز جدا
حيّاك الله ......
بالفعل الحريق القوي يشعر الشخص تجاهه بنوع من قلة ذات اليد والضعف
نعوذ بالله من النار
حين يقوم أحد العمال باللحام أو القص بالديسك ...أو أي عمل آخر من الممكن أن يحدث به شرر
قبل القيام بالعمل يجب إطلاع المختصين على نظام الصيانة وسلامة العمّال والمنشأات
هذا إن وُجد نظام صيانة وسلامة عمّال ....
إن لم يوجد يجب إطلاع صاحب العمل أو مدير العمل نفسه أو المسؤول عن طاقم العمال
عندنا يقومون بتقديم طلب خطي في هذه الحالة
ويقوم خبير سلامة العمّال بالاطلاع على مكان العمل ....ويتأكد من وجود طفاية ...ومهمته اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمنع حدوث حريق


----------



## مصطفى بشرى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو تفسير معنى كلمه تاريض


----------



## مصطفى جابر احمد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اشركم على الرد 
ولكن اود ان اضيف التالى
1- اهمية التأريض فى حماية الأجهزة هو انه عند غياب الطرف المتعادل تنشأ loop 380 فولت مما تأدى الى تلف power suply الخاص بأى جهاز ومن هنا فأنا افضل عمليا ربط الطرف المتعادل بالطرف الأرضى
سوف اقوم [اذن الله بأستكمال الموضوع لاحقا
السلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

كما أن التأريض يؤدي إلى منع تشكل الكهرباء الساكنة


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل هناك علاقة بين السلامة في العمل و الهندسة البشرية ؟


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور يا أخي علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## ابن البلد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية ........قفزة نوعية*

الحمد لله الذي علّمنا ما ينفعنا , والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد الذي هو بالمؤمنين رؤوف رحيم,
فهدف هذا القسم هو الحفاظ على صحة وسلامة العمّال .
وطبعا مع تطور الصناعات الكيمياوية والذرية تعددت أنواع المخاطر التي تحدق بالعامل , فوجب علينا أن نضع تدابير لنقي العمّال من هذه المخاطر , وعلينا أن نجد حلا لكل مشكلة قد يقع فيها العامل أو صاحب العمل تمنعه من إتمام عمله , أو تشكّل عائقا أو خطرا على صحة وحياة العمال .
من هنا ندعو كل من لديه استفسار أن يسأل
ومن لديه معلومة فلا يبخل
ومن لديه اقتراح أو حتى فكرة ما حول السلامة المهنية فليقلها ...فنحن نسمع 
وننتهز هذه الفرصة لنبارك لأخينا غسّان بالإشراف على هذا القسم .
ونشكر إدارة الملتقى التي أتاحت لنا هذه الزاوية المهمّة.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر ودعوة للمشاركة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية نشكر إدارة المنتدى على ثقتها الغالية على قلبي وجهدها في فتح منتديات جديدة تلبي حاجة المهندسين العرب
وثانياً أدعو جميع أخوتي الأعضاء للمشاركة فمشاركاتهم هي ما يغني هذا المنتدى ويدفعه نحو الرقي
سائلاً المولى عز وجل أن يجعلني قادراً على القيام بما يلبي طموحات الأخوة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً أخي العزيز شبلي
ولا تنسانا بمشاركاتك القيمة والمميزة دائماً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو من الإخوة من لديه أي معلومات ألا يبخل بها على الجميع ويضا في المنتدى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على روح التعاون


----------



## ابا الحسين (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..


يا هلا بك أخ شبلي ..
الله يعطيك العافية ..

فعلاً ما ذكرت من كلمات ..
و إن شاء الله من خلال هالقسم سنجد كل جديد و مفيد حول السلامة و الصحة المهنية ..
 و انتهز هذه الفرصة للترحيب بمشرفنا الأخ غسان .. 

ومزيد من التوفيق ..

تحياااااااتي


----------



## المهندس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

يا هلا بك أخي غسان ..

الشكر لله ثم لك على حماسك الدائم و عطائك المستمر لوجود مثل هذا القسم ..
و هاهو القسم الآن بين يدي الجميع لتعم الفائدة و تتم الاستفادة بإذن الله ..

و وفقك الله و سدد خطاك ..

تحيااااااتي


----------



## مهاجر (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*بشرى سارة لجميع أعضاء وزوار الملتقى ... افتتاح قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

يسر إدارة الملتقى أن تزف لكم البشرى
بأنه بعد فضل الله علينا ومنته فلقد تم إفتتاح قسم جديد 
وهو قسم حيوي نرى ضرورته لجميع المهندسين على إختلاف تخصصاتهم 
وهذا القسم هو:
السلامة والصحة المهنية

ولقد تم تعيين الأخ:

 ghas971 

مشرفاً على القسم 

ندعوكم لزيارة القسم والإستفادة من ما يعرض فيه عن أمور السلامة 

وبلا شك فالأخ ghas971 غني عن التعريف .. فهو صاحب الجهد والمواضيع المميزة في هذا المجال 
ولن يتردد في تقديم المساعدة لمن أحتاجها في مجال السلامة المهنية 

وكما أن هذا الحدث يتم مواكباً لإحتفالات الملتقى بتعدي حاجز المائتين الف عضو (200000 عضو)
فإن إدارة الملتقى تعدكم بالمزيد من العطاء و البناء .. 


وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ..

و للجميع تحيات إدارة الملتقى​


----------



## engine1 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعينكم....
ان شاء الله سوف يكون من خير المنتديات.


----------



## مهاجر (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*بالتوفيق للجميع ...*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

الفضل لله من قبل ومن بعد ... 

إخواني: لقد كانت مواضيع السلامة المهنية مفرقة في أقسام الملتقى ومنتدياته 
وبإفتتاح هذا القسم المتخصص في السلامة المهنية فسيتم تجميع كل هذه المواضيع تحت سقف واحد
لتأكيد الإستفادة ... ونسأل الله ان يوفق الجميع 

قسم هام وندعو الجميع للمشاركة الفعالة في إنشاء وإضافة المواضيع الهادفة في هذا القسم ..

جهد مبارك بإذن الله



المهندس قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> يا هلا بك أخي غسان ..
> 
> ...


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله 
ربنا يزيد الاقسام بما فيه صلاح لكافة المهندسين 
ووفق أدارة القسم ومشرفيها وسدد خطاهم
ووفقنا الله الخدمة الملتقي .................................


----------



## م المصري (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مبارك قسم جديد يافع مزدان 
بكل جديد رائع نافع عدنــــــــــــان ​مرحي لأهل الدار هذا المتدفق
طوفان من الخير آت بلا حسبـــان ​و طوبي لقائم علي ذا البيت مشرفا 
يقدم لنا ما كنا عنه عمــــــــــيان ​فباركوا جميعا انفسكم فتحا مبينا 
و لا تستغنوا عن مشاركات تكن خير تبيان​


----------



## صناعي1 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الف مبروك للمنتدى بافتتاح هذا القسم ان شاء الله يساهم هذا القسم بزيادة الوعي حول السلامة المهنية في العالم العربي، هذا بالجهود المتميزة للأخ غسان الذي اتحفنا بمواضيعه المتميزة في منتدى الهندسة الصناعية.


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم..ووفقكم الله


----------



## ابن البلد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

خطوة ممتازة
هذا موضوع بحاجة للتوسع فيه


----------



## فارس الزيادي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ غسان
نشكرك على فكرة انشاء هذا القسم وهي احد اهتماماتي المهنيه حيث انني مازلت اعمل في قسم السلامة والصحة والبيئه في احدى اكبر الشركات العالميه.
فيسعدني ان اتعاون معكم لتقديم ما هو مفيد


----------



## برهامى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلامة المهنية والأخطار المحتمل وقوعها ( أسبابها وكيفية وقوعها )*

اقترح أيضا أن يسجل كل مشترك ما صادفه من وقائع ( حوادث ) واضعا إياها بين أعضاء المنتدى ليتناولها المختصون بالتحليل والتسبيب المناسب للتعرف على أسبابها وكيفية وقوعها ؛ وأمثلة ذلك : حوادث الحريق واشتعال أبخرة المواد والصعق الكهربائى وانفجار الغلايات والاشتعال الذاتى ومصادر الخطر بصفة عامة من خلال الواقع العملى بناء على توقعات أو حوادث وقعت بالفعل أو إصابات نشأت عنها .


----------



## فارس الزيادي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*مبادئ السلامة*

مبادئ السلامة​

السلامة مسئوليتي الشخصية
نحن نقدر ونكافئ التصرف السليم
لاشئ يستحق الأصابة من اجله
نحن لن نتعرض للآلات المتحركة
نحن نفهم ونتبع ممارسات السلامه
نحن نسيطر على على تحركات اجسامنا ونراعي اماكنها
نحن نواجه التصرفات الغير سليمة
نحن لن نتسبب في خلق اوضاع غير سليمة
نحن نتعامل مع الأوضاع المخلة بالسلامة بسرعة وحزم
نحن نفكر ونعمل بسلامة داخل وخارج العمل
 


Safety Principles​
Safety is my personal responsibility
We recognize and reward safe behavior
Nothing we do is worth getting hurt
We will not reach into moving equipment
We understand and follow safe practices
We remain in control of our body placement and are aware of body position
We confront unsafe acts
We will not create unsafe acts
We deal with unsafe conditions promptly
We think and act safety inside and outside work


----------



## HHM (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الف مبروك للموقع وعاملين فيه و أعضاءه الكرام بافتتاح هذا القسم ان شاء الله............يبارك الله فيكم..ويوفقكم الله
خطوة ممتازة وتدل على مدى مهنية و أدرك المسؤولين على هذا الموقع......ولدي أقترح متواضع بأضافة موضوع التلوث و حماية البيئة لهذا القسم موضوع التلوث و حماية البيئة لعدم وجوده في الموقع.......وألف مبروك وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## إسلام (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بورك لكم و بورك عليكم.


----------



## المستثمر العربي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

خطوة مباركة والف مبروك وعقبى للافادة


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ميه .... ميه


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي غســــــــــان على هذه المبادرة 
وشكرا للمسؤولين على تلبية الطلب في إنشاء هذا القسم 
وأعانك الله أخي غسان على الإشراف عليه


----------



## بعسوس (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الف مبروك القسم الجديد واتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه
وان شاء الله اكون من اوائل المشاركين والمستفيدين


----------



## المهندس . محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

حاجة جميله اوي
اتمني التوفيق 
واتمني ان يكون هناك ايضا منتدي 
instrumentation and automation 
ايضا ربنا الموفق


----------



## نسر قرطاج (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على المبادرة، يسعدني شخصيا وجود هذا المنتدى لأني من أهل الإختصاص ولأن الصحة والسلامة المهنية هامة جدا حتى ان شهادات الجودة Iso لا تعطى للشركات لا تتوفر فيها شروط معينة وصارمة للسلامة، والسلامة ليست حصرا على الحياة المهنية بل هي سلامتنا اليومية وحتى الحينية في الشارع وفي البيت وسأحاول المساهمة ببعض ما لدي من خبرة والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف مبروك للمنتدى الأعضاء
وأتمنى التوفيق ...
ولا تسوا أحد مشاركاتي في الصحة والسلامة المهنية بضمها لهذا القسم ..
وجزاكم الله كل الخير بهذا العلم النافع من المنتدى.......


----------



## فاتح روما (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مبارك على كل المهندسين العرب إفتتاح القسم الجديد 
ونسأل المولى تبارك وتعالى أن تعم الفائده على الجميع
وأن يجزى كل القائمين على هذا القسم وعلى المنتدى عموما خير الجزاء إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
:15::15::15::15::15:


----------



## alshawky (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ان شاء الله يكون نافع للكل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ربما يفيدكم

Safety Pharmacology in Pharmaceutical Development and Approval
By Shayne C. Gad 







```
Ch. 1 Safety pharmacology: background, history, issues, and concerns 1
Ch. 2 Regulatory requirements of ICH, U.S. FDA, EMEA, and Japan MHW 17
Ch. 3 Principles of screening and study design 23
Ch. 4 Cardiovascular system 43
Ch. 5 Central nervous system 65
Ch. 6 Respiratory system 81
Ch. 7 Renal function 95
Ch. 8 The gastrointestinal system 109
Ch. 9 Safety pharmacology of the immune system 123
Ch. 10 Integration of evaluations of safety pharmacology endpoints into existing study designs 161
Selected regulatory and toxicological acronyms 177
Safety pharmacology labs 181
Index 185
```

http://rapidshare.com/files/1336460...rmaceutical_development_and_approval.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أكتوبر 2007)

Industrial Guide to Chemical and Drug Safety
By T. S. S. Dikshith Prakash V. Diwan 







```
-Heavy Metals
-Pesticides
-Industrial Solvents
-Industrial Gases and Fumes
-Drugs
-Target Organ Toxicity
-Disposal of Hazardous Chemicals
-Guidance to Students and Workers
-Good Laboratory Practice
```

http://mihd.net/1pdn39
http://rapidshare.com/files/17990057/IGCG.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (25 أكتوبر 2007)

Drug Discovery and Evaluation: Safety and Pharmacokinetic Assays 
http://mihd.net/gkcrop
10.23 MB RAR'd PDF
pass: gigapedia


----------



## alshawky (25 أكتوبر 2007)

يا أخواني انا مش عارف انزلها 
ممكن حد يفيدني ويقولي الطريقه 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## meee (25 أكتوبر 2007)

قسم مميز لمنتدى مميز

بالتوفيـــق.....


----------



## ع الغزالي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقم الله الي مايحب ويرضى​


----------



## عامر أبو لطيفة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للقائمين على رعاية هذا المنتدى. السلامة المهنية من الأشياء المهمة التي تساعد من يفهمها على التطوير المركزي في العمل. أتمنى التوفيق للجميع والى الأمام.


----------



## sherifmadkor (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم..ووفقكم الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله .. 
نسأل الله أن يعم بنعفه الجميع .


----------



## mfex76 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*مبروك القسم الجديد*:56:


----------



## moufeed (25 أكتوبر 2007)

عظيم عظيم....والعظيم الله
والي الامام....


----------



## تايجراوى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة وادعو الله لكم بالتوفيق وللجميع بالاستفادة بهذا القسم


----------



## محمد_سعد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف مبروك على إفتتاح القسم الجديد وربنا بوفقكم دائماً ويكون النجاح طريقكم دائماً,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## زياد الرسلان (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*معايدة خاصة ومباركة*

اشكر للقيمين على المنتدى هذا القسم الجديد الذي يجعل اداء العمل يتم بسلام وامان إنشاء الله


----------



## الحلم (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألف مبارك لكم جميعاً هذا القسم الجديد وأتمنى أن يكون كغيرة,
والله ولي التوفيق لكم جميعاً


----------



## mos (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مبارك إنشاء الله..


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*افلام فيديو للحوادث*

ارجو فتح موضوع افلام للحوادث والحرائق للتعلم من التصرفات الخاطئة والاسباب وعمل تحليل للحوادث وتداركها في حياتنا العامة والعملية وشكرا.


----------



## شعبان ابراهيم (25 أكتوبر 2007)

كنا بحاجه ماسه لهذا القسم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## صائب العربي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*مبروك*

مبارك ان شاء الله ولمزيد من الرقي والتقدم...


----------



## سالم بن صالح (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلامة من الاعمال المهمة والرفيعة لما لها دور بعد الله بالحفاظ حياة الانسان وممتلكاته انتم تستحقون الشكر والثناء على الاهتمام كل ماهونافع ومفيد .........
مبارك ان شاء الله ولمزيد من الرقي والتقدم...


----------



## سالم بن صالح (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*قوانين تجهيزات الوقاية الشخصية*

قوانين تجهيزات الوقاية الشخصية 
يمكننا تلخص هذه القوانين بالتالي :


يعد تامين التجهيزات الوقاية الشخصية امراً واجباً وضرورياً لجميع الأعمال والمهام التي تتطلب وجودها واستخدامها .
المقصود بالتجهيزات الوقائية الشخصية أي أجهزة أو ملابس يتم ارتدائها أثناء العمل والتي توفر الحماية لمن يستخدمها ضد المخاطر على الصحة والسلامة .
الزي الرسمي لبعض الأعمال كالملابس ا لتي تستخدمها الممرضات أو البائعين في المحلات التجارية ليست ضمن التجهيزات الوقائية الشخصية لذا بجب عدم الخلط بينها .
لا تنطبق قوانين تجهيزات الوقاية الشخصية على أجهزة الوقاية الخاصة بالسمع أو اغلب تجهيزات الوقاية التنفسية لذا يجب التنبه لذلك .
تعتبر التجهيزات الوقائية الشخصية الملاذ النهائي وخط الدفاع الأخير مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الإجراءات الأخرى للضبط والحماية من المخاطر .
يجب على رب العمل عمل تخمين مناسب للمخاطر والتأكد من ملاءمتها للوقاية من الأخطار قبل توزيع التجهيزات الوقاية الشخصية .
التدريب من الأساسيات اللازمة من حيث معرفة الاستخدام الصحيح وحدود الاستخدام وكيفية الاستفادة منها وطرق الصيانة واكتشاف العيوب .
يجب صيانة التجهيزات الوقائية بصفة مستمرة ودورية ويكون مسجلاً بسجلات خاصة لهذا الخصوص وفي حالة عدم صلاحيتها و في حالة ظهور بلى أو عيوب يمنع استخدامها وتستبدل بأخرى صالحة.
هناك اعتبارات أخرى يجب الأخذ بها وهي : 
* تأمين مكان خاص بالتخزين ويكون مناسباً للتخزين مع ضرورة الصيانة الدورية .
* الراحة امراً هام أثناء استخدام تجهيزات العمل .
* التجهيزات الغير مريحة قد لا تكون قابلة للاستخدام بالقدر والشكل المطلوب .
* يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار المدة التي يتم ارتداء واستخدام التجهيزات .
* يجب الاحتفاظ بالسجلات التي تتعلق بالموضوع و باستبدال هذه التجهيزات .
* يجب وضع إجراءا ضبط تأديبي من رب العمل لأي مستخدم يرفض ارتداء التجهيزات .
* يجب الإذعان للإجراءات التي يتخذها أرباب العمل فيما يتعلق بضمان الصحة والسلامة وعدم خرق القوانين وكل من يقوم برفض الاستخدام والارتداء يعتبر خارقاً للقانون .

10- يجب أن تكون التجهيزات الوقائية الشخصية خاضعة للمعايير البريطانية والأوربية أو الى علامة KITE .


----------



## abbasa (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*very important department in our site*

assalam alaikom warahmat ALLAH.Iwould to congratulate every body for this very good section which we realy need it.
thanks again and again.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
فرغم قصر التوضيحات إلا أنها تنم عن خبرة كبيرة
إلا أني أعارضك في البند الخير حيث يتوجب على الدول العربية صوغ معايير خاصة تناسب أجوائنا ومخاطرنا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي ممدوح أؤيد رأيك وندعو جميع الأخوة إلى بيان الحوادث التي حصلت معه أو سمعوا بها في منطقتهم وبيان أسباب حدوثها ومناقشتها من قبل الأعضاء لمنع تكرارها
وحبذا من لديه أفلام أو صور عن الحوادث إدراجها ضمن المنتدى للاستفادة منها
مع شكرنا للجميع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً
كلمة نحن لها مدلول ممتاز, فالسلامة تنبع من الذات أولاً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الموقع الذي يقصده الأخ معمارين هو موقع وزارة الشؤون القروية والبلدية في المملكة العربية السعودية ورابطه هو

http://www.momra.gov.sa/GeneralServ/Forms.aspx?id=3

حيث يحتوي على الكثير من المواصفات الهامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بهذا المنتدى ودفعه نحو الأفضل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً أخي المهندس على الترحيب والله يقدرنا على فعل كل ما هو خير


----------



## جاغوار (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الف مبارك لكل المهندسين على افتتاح القسم 
وهذا القسم من اهم الاقسام من وجهة نظري لاني مهندس صناعي واعمل في الامن الصناعي


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي البغدادي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*imroving construction safety performance*

السلام عليكم
اخوتي انا طالب ماجستير وقد اخترت بحثي عن 
imroving construction safety performance

لذا اطلب من الخوة الاعزاء مساعدتي في بحثي
ومساعدتي في البحوث المتوفرة عن هذا الموضوع
او الكتب المتوفرة لديهم او paper مفيدة لي 
كما اسال انكان لديهم احصاءات عن الاصابات في المشاريع الانشائية
في العراق لذا اطلب المساعدة ايضا من الاخوة المتواجدين في العراق ايضا

مع جزيل الشكر لكل الاخوة


----------



## عطور ليبيا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الف مبروك لمتقانا على هذا التقدم الممتاز والرائع 

والف مبروك للمشرف ......


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لمحب الله ورسوله المميز دوماً


----------



## ahmed morshidy (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذا المجال من أرقى مجالات عمل المهندسين فى اعتقادى
كما ان جميع الشركات الان تسعى الى تطبيق مجال الامن والسلامة المهنية وفتح قسم خاص له داخل الشركة
أذكر ايضا ان هناك شهادات دولية معتمدة فى هذا المجال
بالتوفيق للجميع :12:


----------



## ماجد الحلبي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف مبروك للأستاذ غسان ولكافة العاملين على رفع مستوى الملتقى 
بارك الله في جهودكم 
وشكرا ً


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (26 أكتوبر 2007)

زاد الله الملتقي تألقا لما يحبه ويرضاه
وبالتوفيق ومبارررررررررك علينا القسم جميعاً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*الشكر لكم أولاً وأخيراً بعد الله*

شكراً للأخوة:
المهندس - مهاجر
SUPER CRESTAL - إسلام - صناعي1 - وردة الجنة
شبلي موعد - أبو حذيفة - فاتح روما - الودق الصائب - meee - sherifmadkor - جلال ثابت الأغبري - mos - ahmed morshidy - بشار الجبوري - المطوري
HHM - engine1 - بعبوس - المستثمر العربي - برهامي - ziadi - محمد المليجي - تايجراوى - محمد سعد -hom2sud - الجنزوري محمد - alshwkly - عامر أبو لطفية - moufeed - زياد الرسلان - الحلم - شعبان ابراهيم - صائب العربي - سالم بن صالح - abbasa - جاكوار - ماجد الحلبي
على مباركاتهم ونتمنى لهذا المنتدى تحقيق المراد بإذن الله


----------



## سالم بن صالح (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على اعتراضك . انا اقبل النقد ومنك اسعدني .
بالتأكيد ماذكرت حول المعايير الخاصة بنا هو صحيح وبمحله لكن نحن بحاجة الى صياغة من يقوم على صياغة هذه المعايير من كوادر على مستوى عالى من الجودة ..
 استاذي العزيزة انت تعمل محاضر في السلامة وبالتأكيد لايخفاك مانحن فيه من حيث المصنع والمستورد والبائع (الربح اولاً) .. لايهم المعايير لو قمت بزيارة الى السوق لوجدت الحقيقة ..
لذا انا ذكرت هذه المعايير حول التجهيزات الوقائية الشخصية خاضعة للمعايير البريطانية والأوربية أو الى علامة KITE وهذه وجهة نظري انها هي الافضل .. لحين من نجد من يقوم بصياغة المعايير التي ذكرت .. لك تحياتي ..


----------



## مهاجر (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*تجنب الغضب اثناء السياقة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تجنب الغضب اثناء السياقة .. :73: 

أنطر الملف المرفق .. :85:​


----------



## مهاجر (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*احمى سمعك والا ستفقدة !*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حماية السمع​
لماذا يتعين علي أن أعرف المزيد عن موضوع
الحفاظ على السمع ؟؟

الإجابة بسيطة،
لكنها شديدة الأهمية .... 
أنطر الملفات المرفقة وستجد الإجابة.... :85: ​
http://www.7ammil.com/download.php?id=JWI7Z8XPGQ


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (27 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقكم الله لما فيه خير للمسلمين والاسلام ولكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*اعذرني*



سالم بن صالح قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على اعتراضك . انا اقبل النقد ومنك اسعدني .
> بالتأكيد ماذكرت حول المعايير الخاصة بنا هو صحيح وبمحله لكن نحن بحاجة الى صياغة من يقوم على صياغة هذه المعايير من كوادر على مستوى عالى من الجودة ..
> استاذي العزيزة انت تعمل محاضر في السلامة وبالتأكيد لايخفاك مانحن فيه من حيث المصنع والمستورد والبائع (الربح اولاً) .. لايهم المعايير لو قمت بزيارة الى السوق لوجدت الحقيقة ..
> لذا انا ذكرت هذه المعايير حول التجهيزات الوقائية الشخصية خاضعة للمعايير البريطانية والأوربية أو الى علامة KITE وهذه وجهة نظري انها هي الافضل .. لحين من نجد من يقوم بصياغة المعايير التي ذكرت .. لك تحياتي ..



أخي العزيز النقد ليس لك بل للواقع العربي فالكلام الذي تقوله صحيح 100%


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*الغضب أساس الحوادث*

جزاك الله كل خير أخي مهاجر
فالغضب هو أساس الحوادث في الطرقات وفي المعامل
وكما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "ليس الشديد بالصرعة، وإنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب"


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*الحفاظ على نعم الله أساس السلامة*

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك أخي مهاجر
فالحواس الخمسة نعمة أنعم الله بها علينا وهي أمانة لدينا لله ويتوجب الحفاظ عليها


----------



## المطوري (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اتكن السلامة اولا وننتظر جهود المختصين


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مرسل لسيادتكم افلام حرائق لتعم الفائدة للجميع وشكرا لجميع الزملاء بالمنتدي


----------



## فاتح روما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع مميز وانا معك فيه ولكن أين هذه الأفلام:70::70::70:


----------



## فاتح روما (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا محمد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

عماد الشيخي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> هل هناك علاقة بين السلامة في العمل و الهندسة البشرية ؟



الهندسة البشرية أساس السلامة فمنها ينطلق الانسان من التدريب واختيار العامل المناسب للعمل والسن والخبرة - ...


----------



## adelaa (27 أكتوبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## مهاجر (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلامة في إستخدام الأدوات الصناعية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرفق بالمشاركة رابط لملف يبين إستخدام الأدوات الصناعية بأمان وسلامة ... 

http://www.7ammil.com/download.php?id=IHGJFNI3GE​


----------



## سالم بن صالح (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على تواصلك ..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب فتواصلنا هو أساس تقدمنا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
فاختيار العدد الصناعية المناسبة للعمل وحسن استخدامها وتخزينها في مكان ملائم يسهل الوصول إليه وعدم رميها بالأرض حتى لا تسبب التعثر وإصلاحها مباشرة وعدم استخدام السيئ منها .....
من شروط السلامة والاهمال بها يسبب المخاطر ( مخاطر العدة والأدوات من فصل المخاطر الفيزيائية - باب المخاطر الهندسية)
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء الموضوع جميل والردود جميله والاجمل صورة الحرم يا ابو محمد


----------



## ابن البلد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

ستجد في هذا القسم الجديد الكثير من الأبحاث وهي عامة وتنفع للإنشاءات وغيرها . 
وهناك الكثير من المواضع للهندسة الوقائية خاصة في مواضيع البناء .
أمّا عن إصابات حوادث البناء في العراق فأظن أن الإحصائيات يمكن تكون موجودة في وزارة العمل , أو الجامعات أو الصحف ...وهكذا
الله يوفقك أخي الكريم


----------



## ابن البلد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
التعرض لضجة فوق ال85 ديسيبيل لمدة دقائق تؤذي السمع
وبالفعل للمدى البعيد تلاحظ أن الذين تعرضوا لضجة فوق ال65 ديسيبيل لفترة طويلة قد تأذوا .


----------



## علي البغدادي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي على الرد
ولكن احتاج الى بحوث و paper
او كتب متعلقة بالموضوع
والمواضيع الموجودة عامة
مع شكري لك ثانيا على الرد
وارجو من بقية الاخوة من ذزي المعرفة الرد على الموضوع


----------



## علي البغدادي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي على الرد
ولكن موضوعي يحتاج لبحوث وpaper
او كتب تتعلق بالموضوع
والبحوث المتوفرة عامة
واشكرك مرة اخرى على ردك
وارجو من اخزتي اهل العلم ساعدتي قدر استطاعتهم بما يمتلكون
من علم او مواقع او بحوث


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الملف الموجود بالرابط يقلق يعني ممكن يكون فيرس !!!!! ممكن التاكيد يا اخي الكريم انه هو الملف المطلوب و خصوصا ان الامتداد للملف هو exe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مهندس ثلاثه وستون (28 أكتوبر 2007)

والله شيئ جميل جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

يرجى من الأخ starmoooon إعادة تحميل الدورة


----------



## يحي الحربي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*نهني ونبارك بالسلامة*

اولا : نبارك للجميع افتتاح هذا القسم المهم في حياتنا والذي طلبناه وانتظرناه طويلا
فطلب السلامة امر مشترك في كل مرافق الحياة سواء صناعية او اجتماعية وغيرها
والاخذ باسباب السلامة مطلوبة في البيت والشارع واماكن العمل للفرد والجماعة 

ونذكر حديث السفية الذي رواه البخاري في صحيحه عن النُّعْمَانَ بْنَ بَشِيرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا
عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ مَثَلُ الْقَائِمِ عَلَى حُدُودِ اللَّهِ وَالْوَاقِعِ فِيهَا كَمَثَلِ قَوْمٍ اسْتَهَمُوا عَلَى سَفِينَةٍ فَأَصَابَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَعْلَاهَا وَبَعْضُهُمْ أَسْفَلَهَا فَكَانَ الَّذِينَ فِي أَسْفَلِهَا إِذَا اسْتَقَوْا مِنْ الْمَاءِ مَرُّوا عَلَى مَنْ فَوْقَهُمْ فَقَالُوا لَوْ أَنَّا خَرَقْنَا فِي نَصِيبِنَا خَرْقًا وَلَمْ نُؤْذِ مَنْ فَوْقَنَا فَإِنْ يَتْرُكُوهُمْ وَمَا أَرَادُوا هَلَكُوا جَمِيعًا وَإِنْ أَخَذُوا عَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ نَجَوْا وَنَجَوْا جَمِيعًا

اول ما يجب العناية به هو السلامة في الدين لتجد السلام مع النفس

ويقول الشيخ سعد بن عتيق في رسالة له ، ضمن الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية : " وأعظم أسباب السلامة الهرب من سبل أهل الغي والفساد واقتباس نور الهدى من محله والتماس العلم النافع من حملته وأهله وهم أهل العلم والدين.

وفي الامثال " من سلك الجدد أمن العثار " واخر " من تجنب الخبار أمن العثار "

ثم الرضى والقناعة
يود الفتى طول السلامة والغنى ... فكيف يرى طول السلامة يفعل!
....................

النفس تكلف بالدنيا وقد علمت ... أن السلامة منها ترك ما فيها

واخيرا
وأعقبك السلامة منه رب ... يريك سلامة في كل عام​


----------



## يحي الحربي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلامة من الكوارث الطبيعية والمخاطر البشرية*

هديتنا المتواضعة لكم كتاب " السلامة من الكوارث الطبيعية والمخاطر البشرية "

http://mihd.net/ciw96u

نامل الفائدة والدعاء


----------



## مهاجر (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*تجاهل فحص الضغظ للمعدات قبل إرجاعها للخدمة يؤدي الى كوارث لا تحمد عواقبها*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فحص الضغظ للمعدات يجب ان يتم حسب المواصفات العالمية ...

وإلا أدى تجاهل المواصفات الى كوارث لا تحمد عواقبها ...

أنظر الرابط المرفق ..... 

Good after noon to all 

Pressure testing of any equipment must be done as per Internatoinal Standards .

Here we see two major standard violations. 

*First* - Pneumatic test shall not be conducted in equipment unless Manager, Inspection Department, authorize it 

*Second* - The test station shall be isolated with blinds only. If a close valve is used instead of blind, then it should be absolutely not passing. 

It seems that the incident happened in one of SABIC plants.​

http://lzzzl.com/index.php?action=getfile&id=2387


----------



## سالم بن صالح (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز المهندس غسان المحترم 
ان تواصلك معي يشدني للمشاركة بالمواضيع اكثر وهذا ما اتمناه لكن اخي الغالي غسان الوقت قد لايسعفني لكثره ما لدي من التزام بخصوص العمل والدراسة واضافة الى التزامات الاسرة تعلم نحن في اخر العام ولدينا ضغوطات بالعمل لتقارير السنه المنصرمة مع اعداد خطط العمل للعام القادم .. قريباً يخف الضغط ويكون منا العطاء اكبر انشاء الله ...


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا.....
ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى....
والى الامام دائما..........
تحيه ومباركة للاخ العزيز مشرفنا الجديد ghas971


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو محمد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقك الله أخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو محمد:
كثير من الكوارث التي تحدث في معاملنا نتيجة عدم فحص الضغط داخل المراجل والأنابيب أو نتيجة عدم إجراء الصيانة الدورية الوقائية لساعات الضغط لبيان مدى صحة قراءتها أو لصمامات الأمان التي قد تكون متعطلة فلا تفتح عند مستوى الضغط المطلوب وعند زيادة الضغط قد يحدث الانفجار
وهذاما نؤكد عليه بإجراء الصيانة الدورية لمراجل البخار والزيت
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
أخي العزيز كلامك صحيح فالإنسان المؤمن الذي يبتغي السلامة في دينه يبغي السلامة في دنياه ليحافظ على نعم الله من سمع وبصر وأطراف وليستطيع أن يؤدي الفرائض على أكمل وجه.
ومن هنا الدين أساس السلامة فالمؤمن يميط الأذى عن الطريق فمن باب أولى أن يميط الأذى عن نفسه بإتباع أسباب السلامة في العمل ليحافظ على نفسه وعلى إخوته


----------



## المهندس صالح التميمي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي كلام جميل ورائع ,,,

ونتمنى السلامه للجميع ,,,,

ودمتم ,,


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

عذراً أخي العزيز لم أجد الملف على الرابط


----------



## يحي الحربي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

حملت من الرابط مرة اخرى فوجدته يعمل بواسطة احفظ باسم

وهذا رابط اخر من الموقع وهو مكتبة المصطفى

http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/depot2/gap.php?file=018883.pdf
وشكرا


----------



## ايهم جمال (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اتمنى لكم كل التوفيق ولكم مني كل الاحترام




والتقدير والى الامام


----------



## المحمد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الأخ ahmedsuez 
ذكرت أن " nebosh " هي المعترف بها عالمياً فلوتكرمت تعطينا نبذه ولو مختصرة عن هذا النظام ولو كانت دورة مثل ما عمل أخونا ستار مون مشكوراً لكان أبلغ :71: :71: :71:


----------



## رجل السلامة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مبروك علي هذا القسم واتمني ان يكون به كل ما ينفع كل من يعمل في مجال السلامة


----------



## مهندس أزهري (30 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة دوروا على الدورة فى الموقع موجودة على سيرفر الموقع بس نسيت اللينك


----------



## يحي الحربي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*safety related items*

في المرفق عروض تغني عن التعليق

1 - مناظر ناتجة عن حوادث سيارات Safety Driving

2 - Pneumatic Test in Piping Incident

3 - HOME ELEC. SAFETY


----------



## ميدو ميذو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
فعلاً عروض مفيدة تبين الخطر الكبير عند عدم تطبيق قواعد السلامة


----------



## المتحكم الهندسى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الله المعين


----------



## زيزووووو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الامام دايما 

حظ موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## هشام4688 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي الطيب عل هذا المجهود الرائع 
ولكن أحب أن أسألك أخي 
هل توجد هناك منديات خاصة بالسلامة العامة فإني قد بحث ولم أجد 
فإن كان لديك أرجو التكرم بإعطائنا روابط هذه المنتديات 
وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ابن البلد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله
بارك الله بك يا أخي الكريم , ونفع الله بك


----------



## ابن البلد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

موقع السلامة العربي للأخ أشرف طاهر متميز كموقعك أخي غسّان


----------



## عقبة بن نافع (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً على مشاركاتكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شبلي موعد قال:


> موقع السلامة العربي للأخ أشرف طاهر متميز كموقعك أخي غسّان



تسلم أخ شبلي فأنت المميز دائماً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً للأخوة:
adelaa - أيهم جمال - رجل السلامة - المتحكم الهندسي
على مباركاتهم ونتمنى لهذا المنتدى تحقيق المراد بإذن الله


----------



## عباس محمد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*تقديم استشارات*

السلام عليكم 
يسعدنى الرد وتقديم اية معونة فنية تطلب منى فى مجال السلامة والصحة وتقدير المخاطر حيث اننى اعمل استشارى ومحاضر بالشركات البترولية والصناعية الكبرى 
كما يسعدنى تلقى اتصالتكم على xxxxxxxxxx يرجى عدم ذكر أرقام الهواتف حسب قوانين المنتدى فمن لديه تساؤل أو مشاركة فليدرجه على صفحات المنتدى لتعم الفائدة للجميع (المشرف)
مع الشكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*safety by ILO*

نقدم للأخوة الذين طلبوا ملفات باللغة الانكليزية بعض الملفات حول السلامة المهنية من إصدار منظمة العمل الدولية


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (2 نوفمبر 2007)

أهنأ منتداي الأول والعاملين بيه وأقول ألف ألف ألف مبروك لأفتتاح للقسم الجديد وأنشاء الله التقدم الدأيم


----------



## sayed00 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير
مفيده


----------



## المهندس أبوأسامة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورة الادارة على جهدها و اهتمامها بكل ما يختص بالمهندسين .


----------



## فاتح روما (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اللم عافى جميع المسلمين


----------



## fraidi (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر يا أخي


----------



## fraidi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووور


----------



## fraidi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ابن البلد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ غسّان


----------



## ابن البلد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*هذا أصعب موضوع لمن يهتم بالوقاية*

تطبيق القوانين والتوصيات بخصوص ارتداء الأجهزة الشخصية أصعب امتحان لمدير العمل
أههم مشكلة هي عدم الراحة من القبعة مثلا .......
لكن مع الوقت يعتاد لها العامل وهي تقيه من الكثير من المخاطر
وحين يعمل العامل على ارتفاع يجب أن يربط نفسه بمعدات وحبال وأحزمة ويربط بعضها بجزء ثابت من البناية
لكنها قد تبدو مضحكة ..........وهذا سبب تافه لعدم ارتداءها إذا ما قيس ذلك بالسقوط من علو
والنظارات الواقية ........حدث ولا حرج
والحديث يطول
أمّا بالنسبة لللجودة ........فقد أثبت المنوج الغالي المقتن الصنع أن له زبائن لا يتخلوا عنه لصالح المنتوج الرخيص والرديء
كل ما في القصة أننا نريد من إخواننا المهندسين وأصحاب المصالح في الدول العربية ان ينتجوا لنا منها
وأن نضع لها مواصفات من عندنا وأن تكون صناعة محلية وجيدة 
آمل أن لا يكون حلما فقط ...وأن يعرف أصحاب المصالح أن السوق يحتاج لمنتوج جيد وسعره معقول


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 نوفمبر 2007)

يعرف أصحاب المصالح أن السوق يحتاج لمنتوج جيد وسعره معقول
كلام سليم فالمنتج يجب أن يكون جيد مع أسعار تناسب الجيوب العربية التي هي ملتهبة في كثير من الأحيان مما قد يدفع البعض عن الابتعاد عن المنتج المرتفع السعر إلى منتج أقل جودة منفض السعر


----------



## sayed00 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

يا جماعة الخير
المطلوب معرفتة هو ما توصل اليه التحقيق فى الحودث و معرفعة الاسباب المؤديه للحادث للتعلم و عدم تكراره

و لكن انا معكم فى طرح موضوع افلام الفديو للتدريب

و من عندى لكم هذا الموقع و به افلام للعرض المجانى و لكن انجليزى

http://www.eri-safety.com

سجل معاهم و اتفرج و اتعلم و علم الناس


----------



## إسماعيل عبد الوهاب (8 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو الأستفادة من التجارب المذكورة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 نوفمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> يا جماعة الخير
> المطلوب معرفتة هو ما توصل اليه التحقيق فى الحودث و معرفعة الاسباب المؤديه للحادث للتعلم و عدم تكراره
> 
> و لكن انا معكم فى طرح موضوع افلام الفديو للتدريب
> ...



موقع مميز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً للأخوة:
عباس محمد - أحمد محمد حوراني
على مباركاتهم ونتمنى لهذا المنتدى تحقيق المراد بإذن الله


----------



## سالم بن صالح (10 نوفمبر 2007)

الاستاذ / شلبي 
اهلا وسهلا فيك اشكرك على مشاركتك بالموضوع 
كلامك منطقي ... هو بالفعل امتحان للمدير وايضا للعامل ..
لكن دور المدير تثقيف العامل بالطرق المعتاده بالتدريب والتوجيه وايضاح ما قد يجنيه العامل من الفائد وتحقيق سلامته من خلال الاذعان لمتلطبات السلامة .. واذا لم لم يجد الاستجابه من العامل واعتبار ان تقيد العامل بمتطلبات السلامه امرا مضحك فحينها هناك اساليب وقوانين منصوصه ومشروعه من قبل جهات الاختاص يلجاء لها المدير لتطبيق الاذعان .. ويجب على المدير اتخاذ قرار فوري وصارم تجاه من لم يقوم بالاذعان وبلا رحمه ...
اما من ناحية جودة المنتج فهذا امر ضروري لكن يجب ان يكون هناك توافق بين المنتج والسعر على حسب راياخوي الغالي المهندس غسان له مني الشكر على المشاركه وابداء رايه الذي يعتبر بمثابه قانون من قوانين السلامة من وجهة نظري لذا يجب الاخذ به ...
اشكركم جميعا وجميع القراء ....


----------



## بو مشاري (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*محاضرة عن مخاطر بيئة العمل*

ممكن أحد يساعدني لايجاد هذه المحاضرة شاكرا لكم تعاونكم


----------



## صفوان اصف (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد انا ما هو مطلوب موجود في القسم الجديد و الخاص بالسلامه و الصحه المهنيه


----------



## بو مشاري (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المحاضرة وفعلا مفيدة جدا وشكرا القائمين على هذا القسم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا واجبنا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جبران تويني (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله ويركاته
تحية حب ووفاء الى كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يبارك في ملتقانا 
وأن ينفعنا بما تعلمنا منه 
وما غيابي عنه الا اسباب قاهره منعتني من التصفح في ساحاته القيمة 
وفي الختام سلام ويتبعه سلام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جبران تويني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة من الله ويركاته
> تحية حب ووفاء الى كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع
> وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يبارك في ملتقانا
> وأن ينفعنا بما تعلمنا منه
> ...



أهلاً وسهلاً بك دائماً


----------



## بو مشاري (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على تفعيلكم هذا القسم الذي استفدنا منه الكثير وأقترح كذلك طرح موضوع السلامة المتعلقة بالموانئ خصوصا أنها تتعامل مع الحاويات والرافعات الشديدة الخطورة


----------



## وعد صادق (13 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي غسان 
السلامة والصحة المهنية ... قسم جيد ولكن مالفرق لو كان القسم " البيئة والسلامة والصحة المهنية"
بحيث ان كل ظروف العمل الامنة والصحية تندرج تحت اسم بيئة العمل.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 نوفمبر 2007)

وعد صادق قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي غسان
> السلامة والصحة المهنية ... قسم جيد ولكن مالفرق لو كان القسم " البيئة والسلامة والصحة المهنية"
> بحيث ان كل ظروف العمل الامنة والصحية تندرج تحت اسم بيئة العمل.



أخي الكريم:
إن بيئة العمل هي جزء من السلامة والصحة المهنية والاسم العالمي والصحيح هو السلامة والصحة المهنية حيث تشمل المخاطر وبيئة العمل والوقاية من جميع النواحي


----------



## القعقاع (14 نوفمبر 2007)

انا بفضل الله وكرمه حصلت على شهادة الماجستير في إدارة المشاريع قبل أسبوعين وكان تخصصي في السلامة المهنية
عنوان الرسالة كان

Developing A Model For Integrating Safety, Quality And Productivity In Building Projects In The Gaza Strip

تطوير نموذج تكاملي بين السلامة والجودة والإنتاجية في مشاريع البناء في قطاع غزة

وكان هذا احد الأسباب التي جعلتني أبتعد عن المنتدى فقد كنت مشغولا جدا جدا طيلة السنوات السابقة في دراسة الماجستير

ويسعدني أن أقوم برفع الرسالة إلى احد املواقع لكي يتمكن الجميع من الحصول عليها إضافة إلى المراجع الخاصة بالسلامة والجودة والإنتاجية أيضا

سأقوم بذلك في أقرب وقت ان شاء الله


----------



## القعقاع (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا حصلت على درجة الماجستير في السلامة المهنية قبل اسبوعين
وعندي الكثير الكثير من المراجع
ابعث لي ايملك على الخاص لكي اضيفك إلى المسنجر وارسل لك ما تريد بإذن الله
كما سأقوم بنشر كل ما املك من أوراق بحث ورسالتي أيضا على النت قريبا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 نوفمبر 2007)

القعقاع قال:


> انا بفضل الله وكرمه حصلت على شهادة الماجستير في إدارة المشاريع قبل أسبوعين وكان تخصصي في السلامة المهنية
> عنوان الرسالة كان
> 
> Developing A Model For Integrating Safety, Quality And Productivity In Building Projects In The Gaza Strip
> ...



وفقك الله لما فيه مصلحة أهلنا وعمالنا في غزة


----------



## سعد القيسي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بكل الجهود المبذولة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــور اخى


----------



## ادور (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررر 
وان في ذالك لعبرة


----------



## hammhamm44 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## engramy (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا العرض


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## sayed00 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندس غسان و الاخوان
ياريت اى موقع يكون عليه مقاطع فيديو عربى للاستعانه به فى تدريب من لا يجيد الانجليزيه

تحياتى


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لزميل sayed00 على الموقع


----------



## مهندس أحمد الابراهيم (18 نوفمبر 2007)

خطوة رائعة والى الامام


----------



## sayed00 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

عفوا اخوى مصطفى
و الجميل انك ممكن تنزل منه الافلام باستخدام real player 11


----------



## mkn (18 نوفمبر 2007)

فين اللينك ؟!!


----------



## GAFFAR (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*هل من دورات متخصصه*

الخوه الكرام
أنا مهندس معماري من السودان احتاج كثرا
لتصميم وسائل الحمايه والمكافحه
للحريق في المباني والمنشاءت
*كيف يمكنني ان التحق بدوات متخصصه عن سلامه المنشاءت
وتصميم وسائل الحمايه ومكافحه الحريق.*


----------



## sayed00 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اعتقد يا بشمهندس ان دراسه هندسة الحريق لن تكون بدورات فى المجال و ليست على ما اعتقد ان انها لدينا فى العلم العربى
عليك باحد الجامعات الاجنبيه (ممكن online )


----------



## sayed00 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*إقتراح*

السلام عليكم
عندى اقتراح على المهندس غسان مشرفنا و الاخوه الاعضاء
كما تعلمون ان موضوع الصحه و السلامه و البيئه موضوع كبير جدا والمعلومات فيه كثيره و متشعبه حسب المجال و غيره

اقتراحى
نخصص موضوع معين نتحدث و نغطيه من جميع النواحى اسبوعيا او كثر حسب نوع الموضوع و المجال 
على سبيل المثال نخصص اسبوع نتحدث فيه عن موضوع electrical safety - Scaffolding - ISO14001 - OHSAS18001 - excavation - working at height - etc.

ايه رايكم

:20:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

اقتراح معقول ولكن نفضل أن تكون المعلومات مكتوبة بالعربي لتعم الاستفادة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم المنتدى ما زال في بداياته كما ترى وسندرج لاحقاً مواضيع الحريق
ومع اعتذاري للأخ سيد ويوجد مواضيع كثيرة عن الحريق والوقاية وحسابات الأجهزة اللازمة باللغة العربية وسيتم طرحها مستقبلاً
ولكن مهلكم علينا قليلاً فلا يجوز إدراج كافة المواضيع دفعة واحدة حتى يتمكن الأخوة من تتبعها ولا تحدث كثرة المعلومات إرباكاً
وشكراً لكم على تحملنا


----------



## sayed00 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

هندسه
عليك ان تقترح من اين نبدأ و اى موضوع نختار و احنا علينا الدعم (للعلم علينا ان نخلط بين العربى و الانجليزى لنكون واقعيين لان المواد التى سوف نتحدث عنها سوف تكون المصادر مختلطه و الاكثر سوف يكون اجنبى)

انت كبير المنتدى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

فلنبدأ مثلاً بـ Ohsas18001 لقلة المعلومات عنها باللغة العربية حيث يقوم الكاتب بترجمة الموضوع أو هلى الأقل رؤوس الأقلام في مواضيعه ولتبدأ يا أخ سيد في بادراج هذا الموضوع أولاً


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (20 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياخى العزيز


----------



## sayed00 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مهندس غسان
انا معنديش مانع من البدايه بال Ohsas 18001 بس للعلم ان الاصدار الحالى الصادر سنه 1999 قد تم التعديل عليه و خلال فترة بسيطه سوف يتم الاعلان رسميا عن الاصدار 2007
عاوزنى ابدأ ب الاصدار 1999 معنديش مانع

مهندس سيد


----------



## بو مشاري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

على بركة الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

يمكن البدء بالاصدار 1999 ثم ادراج التعديلات بعد صدور الاصدار 2007
وفقك الله


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*منظومات الامن والسلامه بالسيارات*

الرابـــط

http://rapidshare.com/files/71303503/Amn_Salama.pdf.html


----------



## جبران تويني (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي غســــــــــان على هذه المبادرة ,الف مبروك للموقع وعاملين فيه و أعضاءه الكرام بافتتاح هذا القسم ان شاء الله.يبارك الله فيكم..ويوفقكم الله
وشكرا للمسؤولين على انشاء هذا القسم 
وأعانك الله أخي غسان على الإشراف عليه


----------



## جبران تويني (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الى مستقبل افضل ليعم الرقي وبالحفاظ على البيئة والسلامة العامة نتقدم نحو العلى


----------



## M.E (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*ما رأيكم في موضوع لطيف وخفيف عن السلامه كل اسبوع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جائتني فكره طرح موضوع خفيف ولطيف عن السلامه كل يوم اثنين بمعني 4 مواضيع شهريه حتى نبتعد عن الملل و نوصل الفائده لكل مهندس و عامل.

عموما ان شاء الله يوم الاثنين المقبل موعدنا مع اول حلقة واذا لقت قبول واستحسان من الجميع سوف نستمر ان شاء الله .


----------



## M.E (22 نوفمبر 2007)

عموما اعرفكم بنفسي , مهندس ميكانيكي ولكن عملت 9 شهور في مجال هندسة السلامه 

واهتممت كثيرا بهذا المجال حتى انشأت موقع للسلامه http://www.safetyat.net

لكن حسب حاجة الشركه قامت بنقلي الى مشروع اخر لحاجتهم الى مهندس ميكانيكي , ولكن السلامه اساس لكل شيء ولا استغني عن السلامه في توجيه العمال و الاشراف عليهم .


----------



## M.E (22 نوفمبر 2007)

هل من الممكن وضع موقعي ضمن هذه المواقع 

http://www.safetyat.net

لما بأن الموضع تحت التطوير و اضافة العديد من المقالات والله الموفق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

لا يوجد لدي مانع لدي طالما أن المواضيع تفيد السلامة
كما أني اتفقت مع الأخ سيد (في موضوعه إقتراح) على إدراج موضوع أسبوعي

لكن أناشدكم بأن تكون المواضيع باللغة العربية لكي تعم الاستفادة فمنتدانا موجه للمهندسين والمهتمين الذين قد لا يتقنون اللغة الانكليزية بشكل جيد
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

M.E قال:


> هل من الممكن وضع موقعي ضمن هذه المواقع
> 
> http://www.safetyat.net
> 
> لما بأن الموضع تحت التطوير و اضافة العديد من المقالات والله الموفق



تكرم عيونك
فنحن نشجع المختصين العرب على تطوير مواقع مهنية متخصصة تخدم الهندسة العربية بشتى فروعها

لكن أكرر رجاء خاص بأن تركز على المواضيع باللغة العربية لكي تعم الاستفادة للمهندسين والمهتمين الذين قد لا يتقنون اللغة الانكليزية بشكل جيد

وفقك الله


----------



## M.E (23 نوفمبر 2007)

طيب على بركة الله .

يوم الاثنين القادم سوف ابدأ بطرح موضوع عن السلامه باللغه العربيه .


----------



## M.E (23 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك

وسوف يتم تعريب جميع المواضيع المطروحه في الموقع ان شاء الله.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم
يرجى إعادة تحميل الملف
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## صفوان اصف (23 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر و اتفق معكم في هذه الطرح الجميل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

m.e قال:


> طيب على بركة الله .
> 
> يوم الاثنين القادم سوف ابدأ بطرح موضوع عن السلامه باللغه العربيه .



وفقك الله أخي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 نوفمبر 2007)

m.e قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> وسوف يتم تعريب جميع المواضيع المطروحه في الموقع ان شاء الله.



شكراً على التجاوب
وفقك الله


----------



## بو مشاري (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*مادة السلامة لطلبة كلية الهندسة*

استاتذتي الكرام... 
اتمنى أن تفيدوني بالمادة اوالدورة التي تدرس لطلبة كلية الهندسة أثناء الدراسة ماهي المادة وما محتواها وحتى ولو بالانجليزية للأهمية وشكرا لكم .......... ???


----------



## ابن البلد (24 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة ممتازة وحيّاك الله أخي الكريم


----------



## sayed00 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الفكره جيده وكنت وضعتها تحت عنوان اقتراح كم نوه المهندس غسان

سوف نحاول ان تكون بالعربيه كما اشار المشرف ولكن سوف تاخذ بعض الوقت فى الترجمه

مهندس : سيد


----------



## sayed00 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*مقدمه عن Ohsas18001*

OHSAS 18001 is an internationally accepted specification that defines the requirements for establishing, implementing and operating an OHSMS.
The specification was developed with the assistance of a number of international standards bodies and certification bodies. OHSAS 18001 fills a void, in that there is currently no international ISO standard suitable for independent third-party certification.
To compliment OHSAS 18001, BSI published OHSAS 18002, which explains the requirements of the specification and shows you how to work towards the effective implementation of an OHSMS.
OHSAS 18002 is only a guidance tool and is not intended for independent certification.
OHSAS 18001 was designed to be compatible with ISO 9001 and ISO 14001. This will be helpful if you want to design, implement and operate an integrated quality, environmental and occupational health and safety management system.​


----------



## sayed00 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الترجمه:
هى مواصفه مقبوله عالميا و من خلاالها تتمكن المؤسسات من انشاء نظام اداره الصحه و السلامه المهنيه
هذه الموصفه تم تطويرها بمساعده المؤسسات الصادره للشهادات العالميه
لتهيئه Ohsas 18001 للعمل اصدرت المواصفات البريطانيه الاصدار Ohsas18002 و الذى يشرح المتطلبات 
تم تصميم المواصفه لتكون متوافقه مع المواصفات الصادره عن الايزو مثل
9001 و 14001 و هذه التوافقات تساعد المؤسسات على تصميم انظمه اداريه متكامله مثل
Hseqms


----------



## sayed00 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوي غسان ارجو تغيير عنوان الموضوع "اقتراح" بما يتناسب مع ما نطرحه فيه خلال الاسبوع

شكرا

مهندس سيد


----------



## خالد فاضل (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله جهدك ونفع بك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي سيد يمكن أن نترك هذه الزاوية للإقراحات ونفتح كل مدة موضوع جديد
فمثلاً تسمي موضوعك الأول
موضوع للمناقشة : Oshas18001
فما رأيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم:
فلنأخذ وقتنا المهم هو عموم الاستفادة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي بو مشاري:
راجع الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=73813

وانشاء الله سأدرج فيه كتاب كل أسبوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

نتمنى من إخوتنا إخبارنا بمواقع السلامة المهنية العربية ليتم إدراجها في هذا الدليل


----------



## بو مشاري (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا المهندس غسان بس المنهج اللي أدرجته هل يدرسونه طلبة كلية الهندسة أم الثانوية الفنية


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## ـ و ـ (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جــــزيلا


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssss


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## بو مشاري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssss


----------



## M.E (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*ماهي مهام المكاتب الهندسية الاستشاريه في ميدان السلامة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيت اخذ رأيكم يا اخوه حول ماهي مهام مكاتب استشارات السلامة و ايضا مجال استشارت نظم السلامة الهندسية.

ايضا مستقبل هذه المكاتب في العالم العربي عامة و في دول الخليج خاصه.


----------



## بو مشاري (27 نوفمبر 2007)

سبق وأن طرحت هذا السؤال في قسم الهندسة الصناعية فيما يتعلق بالاستشارات الصناعية الذي تدخل فيه استشارات السلامة ولم القى جواب شافي


----------



## M.E (27 نوفمبر 2007)

طيب ايش رايك نبحث عن اجابة هذا السؤال في مكان اخر ونشرك الاخوه هنا بالنتائج .

لأنه كما تعلم علم السلامه هو علم قديم ولكن حديث العهد في منطقتنا .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم:
يبدأ عمل المكاتب الاستشارية للسلامة من لحظة التخطيط لانشاء معمل:
1- تعطي الملاحظات حول كيفية توزيع البناء والالات
2- أماكن تواجد منافذ النجاة
3- دراسة شبكات الاطفاء
4- المخاطر المحتملة لهذه المهنة وطرق السيطرة عليها
5- تدريب عناصر على أساليب السلامة المتوجبة الاتباع
6- ....


----------



## sayed00 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان الاخون يريدون عمل مكتب استشارى فى السلامه
اولا هذه المكاتب مسقبلها واعد فى منطقتنا العربيه عامه و الخليجيه خاصه لما فيها من مراحل تطور عمرانى و انشائى بالاضافه لمجال البترول

هذه المكاتب تكون بعض مهامتها هى:

1. عمل الدراسات الخاصه بأنظمه أطفاء الحريق و انظمة السلامه
2. عمل تقييم المخاطر
3. عمل الدراسات البيئيه
4. التدريب
5. والكثير

اعتقد ان هذا ما تسأل عنه

مهندس سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

يدرسونه في كلية الهندسة ميكانيك عام - صف أول


----------



## بو مشاري (27 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي Me أذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم استاذ غسان وكذلك الاستاذ سعيد هما اكثر منا خبرة ونتمنا أن نصبح اساتذة مثلهم ومشكورين على جهودهم


----------



## بو مشاري (27 نوفمبر 2007)

اسف أقصد الاستاذ سيد


----------



## sayed00 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*Gas Fire in ARAMCO Investigation*

DHAHRAN - Saudi Aramco is now investigating the cause of the gas pipe explosion at the Haradh-Utmaniyah that officially killed 28 people on Sunday. 

Sources told Saudi Gazette that the total number of fatalities is now 49, after two of the injured died last Monday. 

Saudi Aramco has kept silent on the actual number of deaths, but anonymous officials said first 28 and now 40 are confirmed dead. 

"Saudi Aramco is undertaking a complete investigation of the accident. An accident prevention bulletin (APB) will be released soon detailing, among other things, on what stage of the jobs at the Haradh-Utmaniyah pipeline the accident took place," a safety engineer familiar with the Saudi Aramco safety procedures said. 

He said the normal procedures in a tie-in operation start with the welding of the T-splitter pipe that is to be connected to the main line, hydrotesting, attaching the hot tap machine (hot tapping), and then welding the T-split to the main line at low pressure. 

"The outcome of the report will pinpoint the job responsibilities of those present at the site at the time of the accident, and clear up what the company calls as ‘lesson learned' from the incident," the safety engineer added. 

The site of the accident has been tightly guarded by Saudi Aramco security teams and the police, according to company sources. 

"Many are asking what really happened on that site but there are no details yet on whose responsibilities it falls," said the safety engineer who was supervised such jobs for Aramco. 

The APB is normally released within 24 hours after minor accident. 

"In case of major accident, like this, where there are casualties, it will take long, maybe weeks, before the APB is released," he said. 

Survivors of the fire said that although they were working half a kilometer from the accident, the intense heat almost killed them. 

Shahul Mahmood and Aziz Rahman, two of the Pakistani nationals who survived the horrific accident and were hospitalized, said, "We felt a ball of fire coming towards us. There was red light all of sudden, and before we could think anything, we were already engulfed in fire. We ran for a distance and rolled on the sand to put of the fire. The heat was unbearable and we just laid down on the sand unable to do anything, just waiting for rescuers." 

"It was only through God's grace and mercy that we survived, although unfortunately, we had to witness our friends and colleagues being burned in the fire." 

One of fatalities was Biju George, who worked for Suwaiket Support Services for five years as a welder. 

George got married eight months ago and was only four months on the job since rejoining the company after his vacation. He was timing out his attendance card when the accident happened, according to Shabeer, a close friend. 

He is survived by his mother Rosily and wife Litisha. 

Shabeer, a site supervisor of Wetco, one of the contracted companies working on the site, said he was supposed to be at the site that night but was not asked to work. 

"I was lucky although we are all still devastated by the terrible tragedy. Most of our colleagues were burned alive," he said - Faisal Aboobacker Ponnani contributed to this article. 









Madni Siddiqui
Senior Executive Engineer,
Sectional Head (Safety & Training)
Health, Safety & Environmental Department
Sui Southern Gas Company Ltd.​


----------



## بو مشاري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*موضوع تطبيقي في السلامة*

أخواني الأعزاء نريد نعمل مشروع عن السلامة لنشاط معين بدءا من وضع سياسة السلامة وتوثيقها للشركة وكذلك تقييم المخاطر وادارتها وضع خطة الطوارئ وكيفية التحقيق في الحوادث وتحليلها مرفقة بالاستمارات الخاصة لذلك . وليكن مشروعنا عن السلامة في الموانئ التجارية التي تتعامل مع حاويات خطرة بداء من الرافعة التي ترفع الحاوية من الباخرة ومن ثم تضعها في القاطرة (الشاحنة ) التي تذهب بها الى الرافعة الصغيرة ذات العجلات التي تنظم وضع الحاويات على الأرضية المخصصة لوضع الحاويات والعملية كذلك عكسية في حالة شحن الحاويات على الباخرة وكذلك الحاويات التي حصل عندها تسرب كيفية التعامل معها . 
نتمنا المعلومات التي حصل عليها من الأساتذة الكرام أن نطبقها في هذا المشروع وكلنا سوف نساهم بقدر ما نستطيع والأمر طبعا متروك للأستاذ المهندس غسان مشرف القسم والأساتذة الأفاضل الكرام وأخص المهندس سيد شكرا ........................


----------



## sayed00 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوى بو مشارى 
طلما خصتنى بالاسم انصحك بالاتى:
المشروع الذى تتحدث عنه شرحه يطووووووووووووووووووول جدا
انصحك بال Ohsas 18001
بدايه من السياسه الى النهايه

سيد


----------



## م المصري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*مشروع مبادئ توجيهية تقنية بشأن إعادة دوران/استخلاص المعادن والمركبات المعدنية (r4) بط*

بسم الله 

أولاً - المقدمة
1 - يقصد من هذه المبادئ التوجيهية التقنية بصورة رئيسية توفير التوجيهات إلى البلدان التي تبني قدراتها لإدارة النفايات بصورة سليمة بيئياً وبأسلوب يتسم بالكفاءة في سياق تطويرها لإجراءات واستراتيجيات لإعادة تدوير المعادن والمركبات المعدنية، ولتشجيع مواصلة إعادة تدوير المعادن بصورة سليمة بيئياً. وتشتمل بعض النفايات على معادن ومركبات معدنية بأشكال ومقادير تكفي لجعل تفضيل إعادة تدويرها واستخلاصها أفضل من التخلص منها، وفي هذه الحالة يتم تفضيل إعادة التدوير والاستخلاص.
ألف - نطاق المبادئ التوجيهية: الفلزات
2 - تركز هذه المبادئ التوجيهية بصورة رئيسية على إعادة تدوير واستخلاص الفلزات والمركبات الفلزية المدرجة في الملحق الأول لاتفاقية بازل كفئات للنفايات الواجب إخضاعها للرقابة. وتشمل هذه الفئات الفلزات والمركبات الفلزية التالية: الأنتيمون (Sb)، الزرنيخ (As)، البريليوم (Be)، الكادميوم (Cd)، الرصاص (Pb)، الزئبق (Hg)، السيلنيوم (Se)، والتلوريوم (Te)، والثاليوم (T1). وتشمل كذلك مركبات النحاس والزنك والكروم سداسي التكافؤ، ولكنها لا تحتوي على الفلزات ذاتها. وهذه الفلزات والمركبات الفلزية يشار إليها على أنها الفلزات والمركبات الفلزية للملحق الأول، أو بصورة أكثر بساطة كفلزات الملحق الأول. وتخضع للرقابة المواد التي تشتمل عليها بموجب اتفاقية بازل إذا وقعت في نطاق تعريف الاتفاقية للنفايات، ما لم تشتمل على أي من الخاصيات الخطرة الواردة في الملحق الثالث للاتفاقية.

باقي التقرير في المرفقات ...


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على نلك المناقشات المثمرة


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر اخي الكريم 
اعتقد انه مثل هذه الملفات جدا مفيده
حيث نقوم بعرضها اثناء عقد دوراة التوعيه داخل منشأتنا
فلك الاجر انشاء الله


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع قيم للعاملين في مجال البيئه
يا حبذا من القائمين على المنتدى بتخصيص
ملتقى للبيئه على غرار ملتقى السلامه و الصحه المهنيه


----------



## م المصري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الحفاظ علي البيئة جزء اصيل من السلامه و الصحه المهنية 
جزاك الله كل خير علي مرورك مهندس صفوان


----------



## بو مشاري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي المهندس سيد نريد شي تطبيقي لكي يستوعب المشاركين أنا معك Iso18001 مهمه جدا وتتطرق ألى عناصر التدقيق المهمة للسلامة والصحة المهنية وكيفية المراجعة مثلها Nebosh كذلك بس عندما نطبق ذلك سنجد الأمر سهل هذا من وجهة نظري


----------



## sayed00 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*كيفية فحص ادوات الحمايه من السقوط من الارتفاعات fall arrest equipment*

مرفق الملف يشرح كيفية الفحص
معلش بالانكليزى


----------



## sayed00 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*الهبوط الامن*

تخيل انك داخل هذه الطائره
ماذا ستفعل فى الطيار بعد النجاة (للعلم الطيار هندى)


----------



## sayed00 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*الكهرباء وما ادراك ما الكهرباء*

اولا الملف المرفق به مناظر صعبه جدا جدا
من لا يتحمل رؤية الموت الشنيع بصعق الكهرباء لا يفتحها
ولن فيها من الدروس ما يتوجب عرضه

انا عارف حب الفضول لدى الاعضاء سوف يفتحوبه بس لا تدعو على انا حذرتكم

سيد


----------



## صفوان اصف (30 نوفمبر 2007)

اتفق معك اخي الكريم
ولكن حسب تعريف المخاطر تأتي اهمية البيئه من حيث بيئة العمل المحيطه بالعاملين
و المحافظه على المواد من منطلق تقليل الهدر
اما من المنطلق البيئي البحت و حسب المواصفه 14001
فتاتي اهمية الموضوع من حيث الحد من اثر الملوثات على البيئه
يكمن الفرق
في منهجية التفكبر و الية تحليل المعطيات و وضع الحلول والهدف النهائي المنشود


----------



## fraidi (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## gegefouad (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مبروك أخى " المهندس غسان خليل علوة "	
وبالـــتـــــوفيــــق أن شاء الله
فى أفتتاح القسم المتخصص في السلامة المهنية 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه بارك الله فيك
اللهم ارزق أخى " المهندس غسان خليل علوة " الفردوس الاعلى 
وان شاء الله يشفع له الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام
اللهم امين .
اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد واصحابه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاركات ممتازة بارك الله فيك
بالنسبة للاستطلاع اخترت أنزع خوذتي وألبسه إياها وبذلك أشعره بخطئه فقد لا أستطيع منعه أو توجيه النقد له كونه مدير المشروع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع مميز . بارك الله فيك
أما من حيث تدوير نفايات المعادن ( إعادة استخدامها ) فيمكن إدخالها في مجال السلامة المهنية وكذلك البيئة المحيطة, فعند الاستخدام الجيد للمواد وعدم اهمال النواتج ومعالجتها ضمن المنشأة نحافظ على البيئة الداخلية الخارجية معاً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي بو مشاري اخترت موضوع متشعب جداً فالسلامة في الموانئ التجارية هو مادة السلامة كاملة ففيها كافة المخاطر:
الهندسية: مخاطر الرفع - السيور الناقلة - الآليات - توزع الآليات والحاويات - وطرق تداولها ...
والبيولوجية: تلوث الجروح - نقل العدوى من البحارة...
والبشرية: كيفية تعامل العناصر مع المواد وتدريبهم ...
والفيزيائية: ضجيج الروافع - رطوبة الجو مع العوامل الجوية...
والكيميائية: المواد المنقولة وخطورة التسرب وطرق التعامل معها وإزالة التلوث...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكر الأخوة:
جبران تويني - م. أحمد إبراهيم
على مباركاتهم ونتمنى لهذا المنتدى تحقيق المراد بإذن الله
مع شكري الخاص للأخت gegefouad على دعائها وأقول لها جمعاً إنشاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع عبارة عن مقالة عن حدوث حريق في شركة أرامكو السعودية
أرجو وضع التقرير بعد صدوره فهذا ما يفيد أكثر من نشر خبر الحريق وحدوث الوفيات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*الأمراض المهنية وإصابات العمل*

نزولاً عند رغبة الأخوة نفتتح هذه الزاوية المختصة بالأمراض المهنية وإصابات العمل
على شكل عروض تقديمية مع ذكر اسم صاحب الملف داخله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*إصابات العمل*

نرفق لك ملف بور بوينت عن إصابات العمل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*المسرطنات الكيميائية في بيئة العمل*

نرفق لكم ملف عن المسرطنات الكيميائية في بيئة العمل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*الفحوص الطبية البدئية والدورية*

مرفق ملف عن الفحوص الطبية البدئية والدورية


----------



## sayed00 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

انشاء الله --- لسه تحت التحقيق


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على ردك اخي القعقاع
ارجو مساعدتي 
ولان مشاركاتي لم تتجاوز الرقم المطلوب لذا لا استطيع مراسلتك على الخاص
فارجو انت تجد لي طريقة في المراسلة الى حين ان تصل مواضيعي الي الرقم المطلوب
واستطيع مراسلتك 
مع جزيل الشكر لك على ردك
ارجو السرعة في الرد لاني محتاج لهذه المراجع 
وشكرا


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## محمد جابر عبود (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد حسن نصر قال:


>


بارك الله فيك على هذه النصيحة الجميلة

*أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*الأمراض المهنية*

ملف من نوع Pdf


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*تحديد القوانين والمتطلبات الاخري*

القوانين والمتطلبات الاخري


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*تعليمات عمل دليل الامن الصناعي*

الرجو لكم الاستفادة من تعليمات عمل دليل الامن الصناعي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

دليل جيد زمفيد
لكن كنت أتمنى منك أن يكون الاسم على الصفحات كعلامة مائية فهذا يمنع نسخها ويعطي جمالية اكثر من الخط العريض الذي يؤثر على القراءة والجمالية معاً
وفقك الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم ذكرت بند من بنود الـ 14001 ولم توضح كل البنود
إذاكانت عندك كافة المعلومات فلنجعل هذه الزاوية للـ 14001 كما زاوية 18001
وفقك الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكل من هنّأ وبارك
وجعلنا الله من المحققين لآمالهم


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع وجميل ولكن نرجو من المهندس احمد حجازي عدم كتابة اي خلفية مائية لكي يتم طباعته


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو من المهندس احمد حجازي وضع قائمة القوانين والتشريعات الخاصة بالبيئة والسلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*معذرة لاصدقائي فهذا خطأ غير مقصود*

هذا الملف مصدرة أخي وصديقي م / أحمد الشرقاوي المسؤل عن شئون البيئة وهو لم يكن موجود حينما ارفقت الملف


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*الي كل زملائي سوف اطلب من المهندس أحمد الشرقاوي ان يوفر كل المعلومات*

المهندس أحمد الشرقاوي مختص بالــ14001


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

م أحمد حجازي قال:


> المهندس أحمد الشرقاوي مختص بالــ14001



بلغ شكرنا له
ولا تنسى ملاحظة وضع الاسم كعلامة مائية بدلاً من اللون الأزرق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك وللأخ أحمد الشرقاوي على المعلومات


----------



## sayed00 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*استفسار لاخوانى (مهم)*

السلام عليكم
استفسار بسيط عن علاقة الاكسجين فى الهواء مع درجة الحرارة

مع زيادة درجات الحرارة ما هو وضع نسبه الاكسجين فى الجو (تقل ... تزيد .. لا تتغير) و لماذا؟؟؟

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

eng_ahmed_toshiba قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل ولكن نرجو من المهندس احمد حجازي عدم كتابة اي خلفية مائية لكي يتم طباعته



وعد الأخ أحمد بتخفيف وضع العلامة المائية لتصبح فاهية
أما عن عدم وضع الاسم فهذا يرجع له فصاحب مصدر المعلومات له الحق في حفظ معلوماته بالطريقة التي يراها مناسبة


----------



## المسلمى (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك على المعلومات الممتازة


----------



## mas123 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

Thanx

شكرا أخي


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مفيش حد قال انا لها ؟؟؟
اعتقد مندانا غنى بالعباقره و حلاقى اجابه لسؤالى


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*برنامج بيسط لجميع المهندسين*

الى جميع اخوانى 

هديه بسيطه من اخوكم مهندس سيد

التحويل بين الوحدات مهم للجميع و البعض منا يحتاجه فى جميع اعماله

مرفق البرنامج

سيد

:56: :56: :56:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلاً البرنامج جيد
وأنا أستعمله منذ مدة طويلة


----------



## رمرر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*طلب مساعدة لأيجاد كتب في مجال أمن الصناعي*

السلام عليكم أنا طالب جزائري في طور اعداد بحث وانجاز رسالة في موضوع حماية الحرائق 
بنظام ديوكسيد الكاربون ولذا أطلب من الجميع مساعدتي في إيجاد هذه الكتب التالية باللغة الفرنسية : 

l'hydraulique appliquéé aux installations d'extinction
Installations fixes d'extionction
ces deux livres ont le même auteur Jean-Pière Bonneville
j'ai besoin aussi de NFPA 12 et nfpa 72 en francais
APSAD R13
meme un autre document ou livre dans le domain d'extinction automatique à CO2 surtout sur le calcul hydraulique sera le bien venu


----------



## صفوان اصف (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
طبعا احنى منحكي عن نظام معزول اعتقد انها سوف تخف وذلك لحدوث تمدد في الغاز ناتج عن الحراره
جرب سخن علبه مفتوحه و بعد ان تسخن قم بأغلاقها بأحكم ومن ثم قم بتبريدها
ماذه سوف يحدث؟


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

انتا عاوزنى اعمل التجربه؟؟؟
يا عم قولى النتيجه و خلاص
سؤالى مش فى مكان مغلق (فى الهواء الجوى)


----------



## sayed00 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

فرنسى ؟؟؟ صعب علىّ


----------



## صفوان اصف (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخى نفس النتيجه رح يتمدد الهواء وتقل كثافته


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخوى صفوان


----------



## عبد العزيز محمود ج (7 ديسمبر 2007)

خطوة رائعة وجميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 ديسمبر 2007)

نميز هنا بين حالتين:
1- حرارة مع وجود احتراق: تخف نسبة الأكسجين نتيجة احتراقه
2- حرارة بدون احتراق: نتيجة ارتفاع درجات الحرارة يتمدد الهواء وتخف الكثافة ومع أن *نسبة الأوكسجين تبقى نفسها بالنسبة إلى حجم الهواء الكلي *إلا أنها تقل ككمية وزنية ضمن هذا الحيز ويحدث هذا الأمر عند إرتفاع درجات الحراة بشكل كبير


----------



## فارس الزيادي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

1- مدير المشروع يجب ان يكون قدوة لجميع العاملين
2- لاشئ يستحق الاصابة من اجله
3- السلامة مسؤليتي الشخصية


----------



## sayed00 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخوى فارس
لقد صوت معى انك تمنعه وهذا ما اؤيده

اما مسؤلية السلامه هى مسؤليته قبلك

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس غسان


----------



## sayed00 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*مقتل 3 في حريق بجامعة في الزقازيق (انا لله و انا اليه راجعون)*

مقتل 3 في حريق بجامعة في الزقازيق

ثلاثة طلاب على الاقل واصيب عشرة أخرون السبت في حريق نشب داخل مبنى في جامعة الازهر بمدينة الزقازيق في مصر، وفقا لما ذكرته مصادر طبية وامنية. 

وقالت مصادر الشرطة المصرية ان الحريق نشب في قاعة محاضرات تابعة لجامعة الازهر مما ادى الى فرار مئات من الطلاب. 

يشار الى ان السبت هو ايام الدراسة في كثير من الجامعات والمعاهد التعليمية في مصر حيث غالبا ما يشهد حضورا طلابيا كثيفا. 

وقال خالد البنا رئيس وحدة الطوارئ في مستشفى الزقازيق العام ان الطلاب القتلى والمصابين سقطوا ضحايا التدافع. 

وقال ان المستشفى ومسؤولين آخرين ما زالوا يحاولون تقدير عدد الاشخاص المصابين ومدى شدة الاصابات. 

ولم ترد تقارير حول اسباب الحريق الذي يخضع حاليا لتحقيق من قبل السلطات لمعرفة ملابساته. 

والزقازيق هي عاصمة محافظة الشرقية التي تقع على بعد 80 كيلو متر شمال شرق القاهرة.

المصدر BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/middle_east_news/newsid_7134000/7134593.stm

سوف يأتون بتقرير يلومون فيه الطلاب او الماس الكهربائى

(السلامه ... السلامه ....السلامه يا اصحاب القرار)

سيد
:83: :83: :83:


----------



## الصانع (8 ديسمبر 2007)

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ،،،
إنا لله وإنا إليــه راجعون ،،،
الله يرحمهم و يغفر لهم ذنوبهم ،،،
و الله الفزع والتدافع أخطر من الحادث نفسه ... الله يصبر اهاليهم !!!


----------



## sayed00 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الموت علينا حق
ولكن ان تموت بأهمال الاخرين (المسؤولين) هذا يعتبر قتل عمد

بكره يختلفوا هل هم شهداء ام لا و ينسى الجميع الحدث

الله يرحمهم ويصبر اهلهم

سيد


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك على المعلومات الممتازة


----------



## رمرر (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*Carbon Dioxide Fire Suppression Systems*

_ ارجوكم ياشباب محتاج مساعدةفي نظام مكافحة الحريق بنظام Carbon Dioxide خاصة لحسابات الهيدروليكية د عنده كتاب او ملف خاص بالموضوع ده يلحقني ب ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا_​


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 ديسمبر 2007)

اريد الحصول علي نسخة من القوانين والتشريعات الملزمة للشركات بخصوص السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا نتيجة الاهمال في التنظيم وعدم وجود مخارج نجاة كافية


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

المخارج احتمال تكون موجوده و لكن هل هناك خطه للاخلاء و الطلاب مدربين عليها هذا انا متأكد انه غير موجود (لانهم يعتقدون ان هذه الخطط مجرد حبر على ورق و ليست ضروريه) و دى النتيجه

الله المستعان

سيد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*Noise Pollution box 1*

Although we recognise noise pollution as a major environmental problem, it is difficult to quantify the effects it has on human health. Exposure to excessive noise has been shown to cause hearing problems, stress, poor concentration, productivity losses in the workplace, communication difficulties, fatigue from lack of sleep, and a loss of psychological well-being. 
*Extreme noise* 
At its most extreme, loud noise can cause instant and permanent hearing loss. Normal hearing depends on the three components of the human ear: the outer, middle and inner ear. The inner ear or cochlea is the most susceptible to damage by loud noises. It contains thousands of tiny hair cells that transmit sound impulses to the auditory nerve. Explosive sounds with peak noise levels of 140 decibels (dB) or more can destroy these cells and cause permanent deafness. Extended exposure to loud noise can also lead to long-term hearing loss. 
A sound level meter is used to measure the decibel levels of sound. Usually the sound level meter has a filter that has a frequency response similar to the human ear. These levels are known as dB(A) or A-weighted decibels. Like the ear, this filter reduces the sound levels in the lower frequencies (below 1000 hertz) and in the higher frequencies (above 5000 hertz). 
Worksafe Australia recommends that a noise level of 85 dB(A), sustained for no more than 8 hours a day, should be the maximum to which a worker is exposed. This is about the same as the noise level in a street with heavy traffic. Higher noise levels can cause permanent hearing loss unless protective measures are taken. 
*Damage to more than hearing* 

Aside from contributing to hearing loss, too much noise can affect human health in many other ways. Research has shown that people living near airports or busy roads have a higher incidence of headaches, take more sleeping pills and sedatives, are more prone to minor accidents, and are more likely to seek psychiatric treatment. Exposure to high noise levels has also been shown to lead to a range of physical symptoms such as accelerated heartbeat, high blood pressure, gastro-intestinal problems and chronic fatigue. Some of these problems are relatively easy to treat medically, but other psychological effects such as insomnia, nervousness, anxiety and depression can be longer lasting​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

Sounds are created when a vibrating source causes waves of acoustic energy to travel through the air. The sound pressure waves move out from the vibrating source and become weaker the further they travel. The waves may be reflected or scattered by objects so that the sound reaching the ear may be different from the sound originally generated. 
Sounds can be characterised by their frequency (or pitch) and intensity (or loudness). The vibrations producing the sound are cyclical and are measured in hertz (Hz), which gives the number of cycles that occur per second. An adult with good hearing can hear frequencies in the range 20 to 15,000 Hz, while children can hear frequencies above 20,000 Hz. 
The sound pressure level is measured in decibels (dB). For example, a whisper is in the range 20-30 dB, normal conversation about 60 dB, while someone shouting in your face can easily exceed 80 dB. A sound level meter is used to measure the decibel levels of sound. Usually the sound level meter has a filter that has a frequency response similar to the human ear. These levels are known as dB(A) or A-weighted decibels. Like the ear, this filter reduces the sound levels in the lower frequencies (below 1000 hertz) and in the higher frequencies (above 5000 hertz). 
The correspondence between decibel levels and perceived loudness is fairly simple. A difference of 3 dB in noise level is barely noticeable, yet it represents a doubling of the acoustic energy involved. For a noise to sound twice (or half) as loud, a difference of about 10 dB is required. For example, a lawn mower measured at 80 dB will sound about twice as loud as a hair dryer at 70 dB. 
*When sounds become noise* 
People react to sounds in different ways. We take most sounds for granted, but in some situations a sound can distract us and break our concentration. When this happens, the sound becomes unwanted noise. Often it is not the pitch or the loudness that makes a sound an annoying noise. Sometimes it is the repetitive nature of the sound and our inability to control it that makes it annoying. Car alarms and the seemingly endless barking of a dog are good examples.


----------



## الصقعبي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

COURSE IN OCCUPATIONAL SAFETY AND HEALTH STANDARDS​FOR THE CONTRACTING INDUSTRY​دورة الصحة المهنية والسلامة الصناعية لمقاولي المنشآت الكبرى​Dates and time
 January 19 to 30 January 2008
 ( Two Weeks )

COURSE WILL BE HELD IN JUABIL IND. CITY
تقام الدورة بمديمة الجبيل الصناعية​من تاريخ 19 اى 30 يناير 2008​Further Information
0559910312
saudiskills***********
*Learning Outcomes:*

*1) **Accident Prevention Program (APP)*
*2) **Worksite Inspection Checklist*
*3) **Construction Self-Inspection Guide*
*4) **Health Hazards in Construction*
*5) **Accident / Incident Investigation *
*6) **Fall protection*
*7) **Slips, Trips, and Falls*
*8) **Hazard Communication*
*9) **The Seven Most Common, High Cost Injuries*
*10) **Types and Proper Use of Fir Extinguisher *
*11) **Ergonomics Awareness Education*
*12) **Work Zone Safety in Road Construction*
*13) **Excavation, Trenching and Shoring*
*14) **Rules for Flaggers*
*15) **Heat Stress Program*
*16) **Office Safety and Health*
*17) **Confined Spaces entry Standards*
*18) **Supported Scaffold Safety *
*19) **Basics of electricity*
*20) *Record Keeping Rule

Participant will receive a certification in OCCUPATIONAL SAFETY AND HEALTH STANDARDS FOR THE CONTRACTING INDUSTRY​
Recognozed by:
BRITISH HUMAN RESOURCES DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY ( HRDA ) UK​​​​


----------



## الصقعبي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

COURSE IN OCCUPATIONAL SAFETY AND HEALTH STANDARDS
FOR THE CONTRACTING INDUSTRY
دورة الصحة المهنية والسلامة الصناعية لمقاولي المنشآت الكبرى​
Dates and time
January 19 to 30 January 2008
( Two Weeks )

COURSE WILL BE HELD IN JUABIL IND. CITY

تقام الدورة بمديمة الجبيل الصناعية
من تاريخ 19 اى 30 يناير 2008​
Further Information
0559910312
saudiskills***********
*Learning Outcomes:*

*1) **Accident Prevention Program (APP)*
*2) **Worksite Inspection Checklist*
*3) **Construction Self-Inspection Guide*
*4) **Health Hazards in Construction*
*5) **Accident / Incident Investigation *
*6) **Fall protection*
*7) **Slips, Trips, and Falls*
*8) **Hazard Communication*
*9) **The Seven Most Common, High Cost Injuries*
*10) **Types and Proper Use of Fir Extinguisher *
*11) **Ergonomics Awareness Education*
*12) **Work Zone Safety in Road Construction*
*13) **Excavation, Trenching and Shoring*
*14) **Rules for Flaggers*
*15) **Heat Stress Program*
*16) **Office Safety and Health*
*17) **Confined Spaces entry Standards*
*18) **Supported Scaffold Safety *
*19) **Basics of electricity*
*20) *Record Keeping Rule


Participant will receive a certification in OCCUPATIONAL SAFETY AND HEALTH STANDARDS FOR THE CONTRACTING INDUSTRY​

Recognozed by:

BRITISH HUMAN RESOURCES DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY ( HRDA ) UK
​


----------



## الصقعبي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*دورة الأوشا في ادارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

OSHA Safety & Health Management System Training Course

دورة الأوشا في ادارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية​ 
Seven Critical Components and Characteristics​


• Management Commitment - Management of your company shows, in word and actions, their commitment to your safety and health program.​ 
• Accountability - Responsibilities and authority are assigned. All employees (including management) are held accountable for their responsibilities.​

• Employee Involvement and Creative safety culture - Employees are encouraged to, and actively participate in, the development and implementation of your safety and health program.​ 
• Hazard ID and Control and Personnel Behaviour Management - Your Company has a system for regularly scheduled self-inspections and personnel observation to identify hazards and to correct and control them.​ 
• Incident/Accident investigation &Analysis - There is a procedure at your company for investigating and reviewing all workplace near miss incidents, accidents, injuries and illnesses.​ 
• Training - There is a comprehensive program of safety and health training for all employees (including management)​ 
• Program Evaluation - The company has a system for evaluating the overall safety and health program and does so on a regular basis​ 
Participant will receive a certification of attendance recognised by:
BRITISH HUMAN RESOURCES DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY ( HRDA ) UK​​ 

Dates and time
January 12 to 16 January 2008
from 08 :00 am to 03:00 pm​

Venue
Jubail Intercontinental hotel
Registration – 15 seatd limited 
*FCFS First come, first serve *
Please register early to ensure your seat - 
0559910312​


----------



## f.alamoudi (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز سيد
نسبة الاكسجين في الجو في درجات الحرارة العادية 21 % ونسبة النيتروجين 79 % وعند رفع درجة حرارة الهواء يتمدد الغازين ونسبة التمدد للغازين متفاوتة وبما ان الوزن الجزيئي للاكسجين 16 وللنيتروجين 14 فان الاكسجين يشغل حيزا اكبر من حجمه في الهواء عند تسخينه وبالتالي فان نسبة الاكسجين الحجمية تزيد . بينما مع انخفاض الحرارة تقل . ونلاحظ انه كلما ارتفعنا الى المرتفعات نجد ان نسبة الاكسجين تقل بسبب الكثافة للاكسجين وبرودة الجو . مع تحياتي الى المهندس غسان 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## sayed00 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

تزيد ... تقل الجماعه حيرونى ؟؟؟؟

على العموم فى الجو البارد يكون وضع الشخص مرتاح على عكس الجو الحار هل لذلك علاقه بالاكسجين؟

سيد


----------



## محمود الاصيل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل


----------



## محمود الاصيل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مروان20 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مروان20 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

مبروك لك اخ غسان ونتامل المزيد


----------



## قلب الأحبة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*إلى الأمام يا منتدانا*


السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته 

أخيرا وألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

تم افتتاح الفرع الجديد الخاص بالسلامة المهنية 

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك عليك الأخ والمهندس غسان خليل علوة 

وإن شاء الله تساعد ونساعد على رقي المنتدى في جميع أقسامه 

والله من وراء القصد 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
​


----------



## ابوحمودة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*أفيدوني أفادكم الله*

ما هي مراكز التدريب المعتمدة دوليا للــ Safety في الإمارات .... ؟
ما هي الدورات التي تنصحوني بها كمبتدىء ( من اول السلم يعني )
ارجوا توضيح الآتي :-
أسم الدورة او الكورس ؟ 
أسم المعهد او المؤسسة ؟
العنوان ؟
السعر او التكلفة ؟
مدة الدورة ؟ 

أرجوا الأهتمام يا باشمهندس غسان ...


----------



## sayed00 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى ابو حمودة
اولا مرحبا بك 
بالنسبه للدورات تعتمد هل لديك خبره سابقه فى المجال ام انك مبتدأ و ما هى لغتك المراد اخذ الدورات بها و مكانك (فى اى اماره) لكى استطيع مساعدتك

سيد


----------



## ابوحمودة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

أولاً شكراً جزيلاً لأهتمامك يا باشمهندس سيد ......

بالنسبة للخبرة السابقة ...... لا يوجد مبتدأ يعني 
( لكن انا الآن اعمل بشركة مقاولات كبري في دبي و حاليا المشروع في أبوظبي ... مشروع تطوير شاطىء الراحة وظيفة سكرتير و اري نظريا من بعيد لبعيد أعمال السيفتي بالموقع بالإضافة للتصفح أونلاين)

بالنسبة للغة ...... الإنجليزية ( كنت اتمناها بالعربي لكن أظن المطلوب اكثر هو الإنجليزي ) 

بالنسبة للمكان ..... انا حاليا في ابوظبي - ولكن استطيع الذهاب الى دبي كل يومي الجمعة و السبت


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

ابوحمودة قال:


> ما هي مراكز التدريب المعتمدة دوليا للــ Safety في الإمارات .... ؟
> ما هي الدورات التي تنصحوني بها كمبتدىء ( من اول السلم يعني )
> ارجوا توضيح الآتي :-
> أسم الدورة او الكورس ؟
> ...


 

الأخ أبو حمودة .. تحية لك وللاخوان الكرام
من الأفضل تحديد توجهاتك للأختصاص في الصحة المهنية والسلامة الصناعية أوالأنشائية

العبدللة متخصص في تدريب السلامة المهنية في المشآت الصناعية والأنشائية خصوصا في منشآت البترول والغاز وكذلك تدريب مقاولي المنشآت الصناعية

نقدم الكثير من الدورات لشركة سابك وشيفروم وأرامكو السعودية والعديد من شركات البترول الأخري .. ولكن ! تقام دوراتنا في المنطقة الشرقية من السعودية .. يسعدني أخي الفاضل أستضافتك للحصول على دورة أو دورتين وبالمجان .. لتكون لبداية .. وأسأل اللة لك التوفيق

أخوك الصقعبي
أخصائي تدريب أعلى للصحة المهنية والسلامة الصناعية


----------



## عبد الله ابراهيمي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

صح عيدكم يا مهندسين


----------



## عبد الله ابراهيمي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اقترح ان يتضمن معاهد وجامعات متخصصت في هذا المجال


----------



## عبد الله ابراهيمي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*الوقاية المهنية*

:15: :3: :63: بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله الف خير عل هذا الجهود المبذول من طرفكم


----------



## sayed00 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى ابو حمود
اخوك الصقعى عملك عرض جيد (مجانى) و لكن تسطيع الزهاب للسعوديه للدورات

اخوى الصقعبى تعالى نعمل بيسنس و ننشأ مركز تدريب فى الامارات

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

ابو حمود
فى مركز فى ابوظبى يسمى (الخليج للتدريب الفنى و السلامه) يعطى دورات فى المجال


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> اخى ابو حمود
> اخوك الصقعى عملك عرض جيد (مجانى) و لكن تسطيع الزهاب للسعوديه للدورات
> 
> اخوى الصقعبى تعالى نعمل بيسنس و ننشأ مركز تدريب فى الامارات
> ...


 

( شريكي ) .. أخوي سيد .. أولا .. شكرا لك على ثقتك بي ..
ثانبا .. أنا موافق .. بشرط أنك مسؤول عن أدارة مركز التدريب .. والباقي على العبد للة .
وردني أتصالات عديدة من شركة بترول أبو ظبي لعقد دورات هناك .. وكذلك من بلدية دبي .. ولم أتمكن بسبب أرتباطي مع بعض الشركات بالسعودية

لدي .. فعلا الرغبة في عقد بعض الدورات في الأمارات .. وسأشارك في تسويقها في السعودية .. أنظر يا عزيزي ما يمكنك القيام بة .. كبداية .. مع جزيل شكري وتقديري


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بصراحة ليس لدي معرفة بمراكز التدريب في الامارات
يرجى ممن لديه معرفة المساعدة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز سيد لا تحتار ولا حاجة ليس هناك تناقض بين كلامي وكلام المهندس المحترم غسان حيث ان كلامه ينطبق على الغاز المحصور حيث تبقى النسبة الحجمية ثابتة مع اختلاف الحرارة اما في الجو المفتوح فيختلف الامر . اما الراحة في الجو البارد ترتبط بذائبية الاكسجين في الماء حيث تزيد مع البرودة وعند دخول الاكسجين الى الرئتين يذوب كم اكبر من الاكسجين في سوائل الجسم وبالتالي يعطي راحة ومع ان الرطوبة العالية تشكل عائقا امام التنفس حيث نجد ارتفاع كميات التبول في الشتاء وانخفاض كمية العرق والعكس في الجو الحار .
مع حبي واحترامي .


----------



## sayed00 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الموقع التالى لاحد المعاهد فى ابوظبى

http://www.etsdc.com/profile.htm

سيد


----------



## اراس الكردي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## كيمو علي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

jzak allah khayran ala haza aljohd


----------



## sayed00 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*اقتراحى لمنتدى الصحه و السلامه من سنة 2005*

اقتراحى لمنتدى الصحه و السلامه من سنة 2005

كنت اقترحت بعمل هذا المنتدى قبل اكثر من سنتين

و هذا هو اقتراحى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6782

سيد
:73:


----------



## يحي الحربي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*قاعدة معلومات خاصة بالمواد الكيميائية السامة والخطرة المستخدمة في السعودية*

قاعدة معلومات خاصة بالمواد الكيميائية السامة والخطرة المستخدمة في المملكة العربية السعودية





http://mihd.net/quafzh


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*كوارث سببها اهمال قواعد السلامة*

*سندرج في هذه الزاوية كل المشاركات التي تحتوي على كوارث سببها اهمال قواعد السلامة
وذلك بعد أسبوع من ادراجها كموضوع جديد من قبل أحد الأعضاء
حتى تبقى كملف موحد يمكن الرجوع له بسهولة*
مع اعتذاري للأخ سيد لتعديل مشاركاته لكتابة الملاحظة في أعلاها
*المشرف*
:1: :78: :3: 

نخلة أنقذت مطار القاهرة من كارثة‏!‏
القاهرة ـ من حسين الزناتي وهشام الشامي‏:‏ 
أنقذت شجرة نخيل مطار القاهرة من كارثة محققة‏,‏ إثر انزلاق طائرة بضائع من طراز جامبو‏747‏ تابعة لشركة الخطوط الإثيوبية‏,‏ قادمة من أديس أبابا في طريقها إلي بروكسل بعد عطل مفاجئ في دورة الفرامل‏.‏ وقد أوقفت الشجرة الطائرة قبل اصطدامها بمحطة خزانات الوقود بثلاثين مترا فقط‏!‏ كما حال رصيف مبني الخدمات الأرضية دون ارتطام الطائرة بالمبني‏,‏وعلي الفور أسرعت أجهزة الأمن والمطافي وسيارات الإنقاذ والإسعاف إلي مكان الطائرة‏,‏ وتم التنسيق بين الأجهزة الأمنية لسحب الطائرة إلي موقع آخر للكشف عليها‏. 

نقلا عن الاهرام

سيد


----------



## ابوحمودة (17 ديسمبر 2007)

​شكرا لجميع الأخوة اللى حاولون يساعدوني​
و اشكر الأخ الصقعبي على هذا العرض الكريم ... 
ولكني أعمل في ابوظبي و ليس لي رصيد اجازات للذهاب للمملكة . 
على العموم مشكور ابن عمي على العرض الكريم.
 
​
والباشمهندس سيد و الباشمهندس غسان على المعلوماته القيمة جدا اللى تقدمونها في هذا المنتدي 


بالنسبة لمجال التخصص هل هو انشائي او صناعي ؟
انا اريد العمل بشركة للهندسة المدنية ( فما هو الأفضل لهذا المجال من الأعمال ) صناعي ام انشائي ؟
و التدريب يا ريت يكون داخل الإمارات ؟


----------



## مهاجر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخي شاكر لك جهدك 

هل من الممكن رابط الخبر او صورة عن الواقعة


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا هو اللينك
http://www.ahram.org.eg/Index.asp?CurFN=fron8.htm&DID=9433

طبعا لا توجد صور


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

حبيبى ابو حمودة
لا شكر على واجب
بعض العناويين ذكرتها فى الاعلى اعتقد ان لديهم دورات كثيره و مختلفه
و انا فى ابوظبى لو حبيت مساعده نحن فى الخدمه

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

نجاة ركاب قطار القاهرة - الإسكندرية من كارثة

١٦/١٢/٢٠٠٧ 
نجا ركاب القطار ١٩٩ المتجه من القاهرة إلي الإسكندرية من كارثة، عندما نزع طالبان جزرة القطار، حيث ورد بلاغ للواء محمد طلبة، مدير أمن المنوفية من مأمور مركز قويسنا، يتضمن ضبط محمود محمد إبراهيم - «١٩ سنة»، طالب بمدرسة الصم والبكم، ويقيم في مساكن بنها - ينزع جزرة الهواء «بلف الطوارئ» للقطار بين قرية عرب الرمل بقويسنا وبنها. 

ونتج عن ذلك تعطل القطار لمدة عشر دقائق، وتلقي بلاغًا آخر عن ضبط صلاح الدين سعد «٢٢ سنة»، طالب علي محطة بركة السبع بمعرفة ركاب القطار لقيامه بنزع جزرة الهواء، وبسؤال الطالب أنكر ما نسب إليه، وأضاف أنه تم ضبطه بطريق الخطأ، وأنه لم ينزع الجزرة. تحررت المحاضر اللازمة، وتولت النيابة التحقيق.

http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=86590

نقلا عن المصرى اليوم

(الجزره ... الجزره ؟؟؟ ارواح الناس بقت فى الجزره ) لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

سيد


----------



## الجدى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

يجعل سره فى أضعف خلقه​


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مره النخله و مره الجزره و مره الرصيف

Nature protection system

يا حافظ يا الله

و الله لولا الناس الغلابه لكنا رحنا فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(حد يسأل رئيس هيئة السكك الحديديه و غيره يعنى ايه safety حيرد عليك يقولك يا باسط ربنا بيسترها 
زى بتاع سياسة الوفاق ؟؟ (ربنا يوفق رأسين فى الحلال)

الله المستعان


----------



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

ابوحمودة قال:


> شكرا لجميع الأخوة اللى حاولون يساعدوني​
> 
> و اشكر الأخ الصقعبي على هذا العرض الكريم ...
> ولكني أعمل في ابوظبي و ليس لي رصيد اجازات للذهاب للمملكة .
> ...


 
لا شكر على واجب تجاة الأخوة عزيزي أبو حمودة
أنصحك بالتخصص في السلامة الصناعية لأتساع مجالها وتشعبها .. وكذلك الراحة بالنسبة لأدارتها .. بالأضافة لأن الشركات الصناعية الكبرى تدفع رواتب ومميزات مغرية لهذا التخصص.
لا أعلم مدى تمكنك من اللغة الأنجليزية .. ! فبدونها لن تستطيع حقيقة فعل الكثير .. أو بالأصح الأستمتاع بتخصصك . ان كانت لغتك الأنجليزية ممتازة فقد لا تحتاج الكثير من التدريب .. فعمنا ( الأنترنت ) سيغنيك عن مراكز التدريب !

لك ولجميع أخوتي في هذا الملتقى الرائع كل المودة والأحترام
أبو فهد


----------



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

في السعودية .. عندنا قطار يتيم .. وحيد ... يربط الرياض بالدمام .. وكل يوم عامل مصيبة .. تعطل .. أرتطام القطارت من الخلف والأمام ... وحوادث مع السيارات .. و ( الجمال ) ويا قلب لا تحزن ! أو كما قال الأخ سيد .. لو سألت مسؤولي القطار عن معنى كلمة safety لرد عليك هو دا يتاخد قبل الأكل أو بعدة ؟ !!


----------



## مهاجر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

اشكرك اخي سيد



sayed00 قال:


> هذا هو اللينك
> http://www.ahram.org.eg/Index.asp?CurFN=fron8.htm&DID=9433
> 
> طبعا لا توجد صور


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

و انت الصادق 
بنقول بالمصرى " الى خايف على نفسه يوسع"

الله يرحم ضحايه قطار الصعيد و غيره .... الناس بتنسى


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات
لو عندك شيئ عن دولة الامارات اكون شاكر


----------



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

كان الأقتراح موفقا .. وكانت الأستجابة من الأدارة الحكيمة .. فأجتماعنا هنا اليوم يعود فضلة للة ثم للعزيز الباشمهندس سيد


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الفضل لله اخوى بوفهد بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*صيام يوم عرفه ... وكل عام وانتم بخير*

أولا احب اذكركم بصيام يوم عرفه​ 



 
و اعيد عليكم و اقول للجميع 
كل عـــــــــــــــــــــــــام و انــــــــــــــــــتم بخيـــــــــــــــــــــــر​ 


 
:28:​


----------



## kamaleldin (17 ديسمبر 2007)

عزيزي الأخ المهندس/ أحمد حجازي والأخ المهندس / أحمد الشرقاوي
مجهود مشكورين عليه ومعلومات قيمة ولكن ما يحتويه الملف ليس تعليمات عمل دليل الأمن الصناعي أنما هي عبارة مجموعة من إرشادات السلامة أما بخصوص دليل الأمن الصناعي فهو يجب أن يحتوي على إجراءات وتعليمات تفصيلية لكافة الأعمال ذات الصلة بالمنشأة التي وضع لها الدليل بشكل خاص وإجراءات والتعليمات بخصوص العمليات الصناعية بشكل عام مثل إجراءات العمل الواجب اتباعها عند العمل أو التعامل مع الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية أو الإجراءات عند دخول أماكن محصورة أو في عمليات اللحام ..... الخ
هذا للتوضيح فقط وشكراً


----------



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام وأنت والأخوة في هذا الملتقى بخير وصحة وسلامة .. وكتب اللة لك مثل أجر من ذكرتة بصيام يوم عرفة


----------



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*Lockout-Tagout Injury*

High Learning Value Accident


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بو فهد مساء الفل

دى حاجه بسيطه (مجرد حرق) ناتج عن Lv شوف الناتج عن ما ينتج عن Hv خصوصا العمل على ابراج الضغط العالى
كنت اضفت ملف فى احدى مشاركاتى عن نفس الموضوع بس كان حادس بشع (تفحم الراجل)

الله يحفظنا


----------



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مساء الورد والياسمين 
شكرا لك على التعقيب .. أتمنى الحصول على بعض الصور ... لك تحياتي

أبو فهد


----------



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مساء الورد والياسمين 
شكرا لك على التعقيب .. أتمنى الحصول على بعض الصور ... لك تحياتي

أبو فهد


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*الحرائق فى دبى*

كلنا على درايه بما تشهده امارة دبى من حركة تطوير و اعمار كبيره جدا (( نخل و شجر و ابراج ووووو)

هذه حركه الانشاءات لابد لها من ضربيه و هى الحوادث و الحرائق و غيرها

مع علمى الكبير بما تتخذه السلطات من اجراءات صارمه فى مجال السلامه و خصوصا فى المنطقه الحره لجبل على

مرفق ملف لحريق فى برج تحت الانشاء على شارع الشيخ زايد

واضح العماله يقذفون من البرج

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بو فهد
بس للعلم المناظر صعبه جدا (قلبك جامد)

اتكل على الله و افتح


----------



## الصقعبي (17 ديسمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> بو فهد
> بس للعلم المناظر صعبه جدا (قلبك جامد)
> 
> اتكل على الله و افتح


 


يا ساتر .. أستر يارب !
مثل هذة الصور .. تضاعف مسؤلياتنا ! ليعلم مدير هذا الرجل ورئيس شركتة . وكذلك رئيسة المباشر أنهم مسؤولين أمام اللة قبل القانون عن مقتل هذا الرجل وتيتم أطفالة وترمل زوجتة !


----------



## sayed00 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بو فهد
ده واحد .... تتذكر حادث العباره السلام 

الله المستعان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 ديسمبر 2007)

كل عام والأمة العربية والاسلامية بألف خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله بكل :
من اقترح ومن نفذ ومن شارك ومن ساهم
فالكل بنوا هذا القسم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي سيد:
الكثير الكثير من الكوارث في وطننا العربي تمنعها عناية الله وليس اتباع أساليب السلامة من قبل المعنيين فمتى سيفيقون من سباتهم الله أعلم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

نحن مؤمنون بأن الحذر لايمنع القدر
ولكن أخي سيد عند التحقيق بشكل فعلي نجد بأن هنالك خطأ اعتقد فاعله بأنه بسط ولكنه ساهم بهذه الكارثة
فكثير من الحرائق ساهم فيها اللحام مع وجود ناتج مواد سريعة الاشتعال قد لا ينتبه لوجودها أحد وساهمت شرارة صغيرة باشعالها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*مبروك التميز للأخ sayed00*

لنبارك للأخ سيد على تميزه


----------



## sayed00 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر مهندس غسان
الحمد لله ده جاء بفضل دعمكم و دعم من الاخوه الاعضاء

انشاء الله بالفائده للمنتدى

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## sayed00 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الى الامام
انشاء الله يكون الافضل


----------



## sayed00 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*الصحه و السلامه و البيئه و الجوده (اقتراح)*

مهندس غسان و الاخوه الاعضاء

مجالنا الصحه و السلامه ليس قاصر على الصحه و السلامه فقط بل يضم البيئه ايضا و فى معظم الشركات الكبيره يضم ايضا الجوده

لذلك اقترح عليكم توسيع مظلة المنتدى لتتسع للنصف الثانى من المجال

يكون الصحه و السلامه و البيئه و الجوده
Hseq
ايه رأيكم 

اعتقد انها فكره متميزه من عضو مميز

بارك الله فيكم

سيد


----------



## الصقعبي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف مبروك للأخ سيد هذا التميز .. نعم .. هو كذلك وبجدارة ويستاهل


----------



## رمرر (18 ديسمبر 2007)

وين مساعدتكم يا مهنديسين


----------



## sayed00 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*كلاكيت (1000 مره) القطار و المزلقان و امين الشرطه*

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]شجاعة خميس أمين الشرطة تمنع كارثة بمنطقة الرماية[/FONT]*

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]القاهرة ـ من أيمن فاروق‏:‏[/FONT]​**[FONT=arial (arabic)]نجح أمين شرطة في منع وقوع كارثة محققة عند مزلقان السكك الحديدية بمنطقة الرماية في محافظة الجيزة‏.‏ وكانت سيارة نقل بمقطورة تحمل‏42‏ طنا من الحديد قد تعطلت فوق القضبان في أثناء عبورها المزلقان‏,‏ وفشلت جموع المواطنين في تحريك السيارة بعيدا عن مسار القطار القادم من الجيزة متجها إلي الواحات‏.‏ أمين الشرطة خميس شعبان يونس تنبه إلي حجم الكارثة المتوقع حدوثها عند اصطدام القطار بالسيارة النقل‏.‏ وعلي الفور‏,‏ وفي مشهد يمتليء بالشجاعة والتضحية‏,‏ تحرك الأمين بدراجته البخارية فوق القضبان في اتجاه القطار القادم من الجيزة في محاولة لإيقافه‏,‏ مستخدما الإشارات الضوئية‏,‏ وعندما لم ينجح تحول بدراجته البخارية ليسير بمحاذاة مقدمة القطار‏,‏ منبها السائق بكل ما يملك من سبل حتي تنبه‏,‏ وأخذ يبطيء من سرعة القطار ليتوقف تماما قبل مائة متر فقط من موقع تعطل السيارة النقل‏.‏ بعد ذلك أشرف أمين الشرطة علي عملية إصلاح السيارة المعطلة وإعادة حركة المرور إلي طبيعتها في المزلقان‏.‏

اللواء محمد منصور مدير الإدارة العامة للمرور أمر بمكافأة أمين الشرطة الشجاع‏,‏ كما تم عرض الواقعة علي السيد حبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية لتكريم الأمين المجتهد‏.‏[/FONT]​*

نقلا عن الاهرام
http://www.ahram.org.eg/Index.asp?CurFN=fron9.htm&DID=9435

تعليقى::::
لازلت عند رايى لن ينصلح الحال الا باصلاح النفوس و تطبيق انظمه متطوره للسلامه

الى متى سوف نعتمد على شهامة الناس (الشهامه بقت نادره الان) 

اين انظمة الاشارات لايقاف القطار ..... اين مراقبة المزلقان ..... اين ...اين ؟؟؟؟؟
ننتظر الى ان تحدث كارثه جديده و بعدين نشوف


----------



## alshangiti (19 ديسمبر 2007)

attached for your info


----------



## sayed00 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*حريق فى قطار الصعيد*

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]اشتعلت النيران في عربة قطار أسوان فقفز الركاب من النوافذ[/FONT]*

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]اشتعلت النيران فجأة بسبب ماس كهربائي في إحدي عربات القطار القادم من أسوان للقاهرة‏,‏ ودوت صرخات واستغاثات الركاب‏,‏ واضطروا للقفز من النوافذ‏,‏ وتم فصل العربة عن القطار بعد أن احترقت بالكامل‏..‏ وقع الحادث صباح أمس‏,‏ أول أيام العيد‏,‏ وتنبه سائق القطار في اللحظات الأخيرة‏,‏ ولم تقع أي خسائر أو ضحايا‏.‏[/FONT]​*


نقلا عن الاهرام

تااااااااااااااااااااااانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

الاقتراح يتم العمل به حالياً
وكما ترى فنحن نفعل ذلك فقد ثبت زاوية 18001 ودعونا بعض الأخوة لفتح زاوية عن 14001
وبالتالي البيئة والجودة تدخل في اختصاص هذا المنتدى
وأما من حيث الاسم فالسلامة والصحة المهنية هو اسم عام يشمل كل ذلك واسم الجودة و 18001و 14001هو اسم لشهادات تعطى على ممارسات السلامة المهنية الصحيحة وغيرها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

صدقت لن ينصلح الحال الا باصلاح النفوس و تطبيق انظمه متطوره للسلامه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

ستجد في زاوية الوقاية من الحريق ملف عن هذه الحسابات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلاً الأخ سيد حصل على التميز بسبب تميزه الحقيقي في المنتدى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع طلبه الكثيرون ولكن أجد بأن مشاهداته قليلة 
رغم بأنه موضوع طبي إلا أنه يتوجب علينا كمهندسين الالمام به فيمكن أن نستلم ادارة معامل ومعظم الأمراض المهنية والاصابات تحصل بسبب جهل الادارات


----------



## sayed00 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس غسان
انا لست معك ان المطروح فى منتدانا يغطى البيئه و الجوده

كل التركيز على السلامه و الصحه
الجوده لا تعنى Ohsas18001 (هو ايضا من ناحية الصحه و السلامه
اما عن ال Iso14001 كان مجرد سؤال على استحياء من احد الاخوه (انشاء الله سوف افتحه بعد الانتهاء من Ohsas 18001 ) سوف يكون الجهد اقل لانهم متماثلان

اما عن الجوده Iso 9001 و غيره من متطلبات الايزو ليس لدى الخبره الكافيه لتغطيتها من جميع الجوانب نهيب باخواننا المتخصصين فيها تزويدنا بها

ما عليك مشرفنا الكريم الا الاعلان عن قبول الفكره و تغيير عنوان المنتدى لشمل النص الحلو

و اتمنى من الله ان يكون منتدانا المرجع لجميع المهندسين (من من المهندسين لا يحتاج معلومات عن الصحه و السلامه و البيئه و الجوده؟)

شكرا على سعة صدرك

سيد


----------



## رمرر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

أشكرك جزيلا أخي المهندس غسان خليل علوة على هذا الموضوع القيم وخاصة على ملف ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي بحثت عليه كثيرا في العديد من المنتديات 
لكن هذا الملف ينقصه الحسابات الهدروليكية فإن أمكن أخي المهندس أن تفيدنا بها .


----------



## فارس الزيادي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*خطر الصواعق*

*قد لا تخفى عليك مخاطر الصواعق الرعدية*
*وما تسببه من خسائر في الارواح والممتلكات*
اقرأ الملف المرفق​


----------



## فارس الزيادي (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*سلامة الإطارات*

•سلامة الإطارات


----------



## sayed00 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

اخوى فارس 
جزاك الله خير
اهمية الاطارات جدا مهمه (ارواح الناس) رجاء من الجميع الاستفاده من الملف

سيد


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العرض الرائع والمفيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2007)

ملف رائع وممتاز
الصواعق تعتبر أكبر خطر على المنشآت أيضاً ما يتوجب تركيب مانعات صواعق على أعلى نقطة في البناء مرتبطة بشكل نظامي بالحفرة الأرضية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2007)

ملف رائع ومفيد
فلو تقيد كل سائق باجراءات السلامة الطرقية وأجرى فحص على الاطارات والزيت وماء التبريد لانخفض معدل الحوادث إلى بنسبة كبيرة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*فوائد حزام الأمان*

صورة كاريكاتيرية عن حزام الأمان


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ...وفقك الله ..


----------



## sayed00 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس غسان 
حلوه الصوره ... نعم فى معظم الاحيان رغى الحريم يؤدى الى الحوادث

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*غرق‏16‏ شخصا سقطوا من سطح معدية فى النيل*

غرق‏16‏ شخصا سقطوا من سطح معدية دير مواس
نقص الكباري علي النيل سبب انتشارالمعديات المتهالكة*[FONT=arial (arabic)]المنيا ـ من حجاج الحسيني‏:‏[/FONT]​*



*[SIZE=-1][FONT=arial (arabic)]عمال الانقاذ والاهالى يحاولون انتشال الجثث من داخل الميكروباص الغارقة[/FONT][/SIZE]**[FONT=arial (arabic)]لم تشأ ظروف الإهمال وسوء التنظيم أن يمر عيد الأضحي دون أن تقذف بعدد من أبناء المنيا في قاع النيل‏,‏ والتي أصبحت عادة تتكرر في كل عيد‏,‏ حيث سقط ميكروباص يقل‏16‏ شخصا‏,‏ من بينهم تسعة أطفال من أعلي سطح معدية كانت تقلهم من البر الشرقي إلي المرسي الغربي بمدينة دير مواس‏,‏ وهم في طريق عودتهم إلي القاهرة‏,‏ بعد أن أمضوا إجازة العيد مع ذويهم بالمنيا‏,‏ وكان القدر رحيما عندما أنقذ أحد عشر شخصا من أقارب الضحايا كانوا يستقلون سيارة أخري علي المعدية نفسها‏,‏ وأربعة أشخاص آخرين‏,‏ من بينهم سائق الميكروباص ترجلوا عن السيارة قبل سقوطها في النيل‏.‏

وقد تم انتشال الميكروباص وإحدي عشرة جثة‏,‏ بينما لاتزال أجهزة الإنقاذ تواصل البحث عن خمس جثث أخري‏.‏

وكان عيد الفطر الماضي قد شهد حادثا مماثلا راح ضحيته ثلاثة عشر مواطنا بسبب غرق سقالة في مرسي أبوقرقاص‏.‏

وقال المواطنون الغاضبون‏:‏ إن هذه المآسي ستستمر بسبب تهالك المعديات‏,‏ وعدم وجود كباري علي النيل‏,‏ حيث لا يوجد في كل محافظة من محافظات الصعيد سوي كوبري واحد في العاصمة‏,‏ باستثناء قنا التي يوجد بها أربعة كباري لأنها تمتد علي النيل لمسافة‏260‏ كيلومترا‏,‏ وهي أطول محافظة من محافظات الصعيد من حيث الامتداد الطولي علي النيل‏.‏[/FONT]

نقلا عن الاهرام

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون

لا تعليق

سيد​*


----------



## mohamedgad (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وفى القائمين على المنتدى الذى أدين له بلكثير
ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى....
والى الامام دائما..........
تحيه ومباركة للاخ العزيز مشرفنا الجديد ghas971


----------



## fraidi (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ...وفقك الله ..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*كوارث سببها اهمال قواعد السلامة*

سندرج في هذه الزاوية كل المشاركات التي تحتوي على كوارث سببها اهمال قواعد السلامة
وذلك بعد أسبوع من ادراجها كموضوع جديد من قبل أحد الأعضاء
حتى تبقى كملف موحد يمكن الرجوع له بسهولة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم على المرور الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي سيد أنا لم أقل بأن 18001 هو يعني الجودة ولكن هناك (و) ناقصة بين الجودة و18001 في ردي جرى تصحيحها

أما عن 14001 فقد طلبت من الأخوة الذين لديهم معلومات فتح زاوية ولم يبادر أحد لفتح هذه الزاوية
وهي متعلقة بالبيئة كما تعلم

أما عن الجودة فهي مطروحة بشكل وافي في قسم الهندسة الصناعية وهنالك دورة حولها

وما قصدته بهذا المنتدى هو منتدى المهندسين بشكل عام وليس قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية

وأما عن اقتراحك إعادة تسمية القسم بـ
قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة 
لكن بدون الجودة فهي من إختصاص قسم الهندسة الصناعية حالياً فهو جيد يمكن بحثه بعد أن نجد بأنه هناك مشاركات كثيرة عن موضوع البيئة فكما قلت بأن كل المشاركات حتى الآن ما زالت ضمن موضوع السلامة المهنية

وبعد استطلاع رأي الأخوة الأعضاء في ردودهم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير مشرفنا الكريم
كده افضل

سيد


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*المصرح لهم بعدم استعمال ادوات السلامة الشخصية!!*

أنقل لكم نص استمارة تخول لصاحبها-بعد استكمال تعبئتها واعتمادهامن الجهات ذات العلاقة-عدم استخدام ادوات السلامة الشخصية في العمل!!!!! فقط لطرافتها انقلها كما وجدتها وهي كمايلي:

_ARE YOU MUCH ENOUGH BRAVE?__هل لديك الشجاعـــه الكاملــــه؟_


_Wife’s Affidavit_

ﺇِقرار الزوجه​​



I hereby authorize my husband to work without using :-
Safety shoes, Helmets, Goggles, Gloves, or /and other safety equipments & hereby promise that I will (without any complaints) perform the following duties if he is blinded or crippled


بهذا افوّض زوجي وأسمح له بالعمل دون أن يستخدم ما يلي:-
أحذية السلامه / القبعه الصلبه / النظارات الواقيه / القفازات / أو أية معدات أُخرى للسلامه .
وأعدكم هنا دون أن أشكو أو أتذمّر بأن أقوم بالمهام التاليه اِذا فقد بصرهُ أو أقعدته الحادثه (لا قدّر الله):-​ 


​

To lead him where ever he wants to go


أن أقودهُ حيثما أراد الذهاب!
​

To help him dress or eat!


أن أساعدهُ عند أكلهِ أو اِرتدآء ملابسه!
​

To describe the scenery to him on our holidays!


أن أصف لهُ المناظر أثنآء الأجازات!
​

Read to him instead of watching television!


أن أقرأ لهُ بدلاً من مشاهدتهِ للتلفاز!
​

Teach him to do all house works, so I can get a job support our family!


أن أعلّمهُ كيف يقوم بالأعمال المنزليه لكي أبحث عن عمل نقتات منه في بقيّة حياتنا!
​

To do all home repairs that he used to do before!


أن أقوم بأعمال الصيانة التي كان يقوم بها في البيت من قبل!
​

To teach our children their studies & how to be enjoyed!


أن أُعلّم أطفالي دروسهم ومذاكرتهم وكيف يقضون أوقات فراغهم!
​

Signed by the wife: …………


توقيع الزوجه : ................................
​

Date: …………….


التاريخ : ...................................
​


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*انهيار عمارة من‏12‏ طابقا في لوران بالإسكندرية*

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]انهيار عمارة من‏12‏ طابقا في لوران بالإسكندرية
‏5‏ قتلي و‏9‏مصابين و‏20‏ مفقودا‏
والعقار دون ترخيص منذ‏25‏ عاما
الرئيس يتابع باهتمام عمليات رفع الأنقاض والبحث عن ناجين[/FONT]*

*[FONT=arial (arabic)]الإسكندرية ـ مكتب الأهرام‏:‏[/FONT]​*




*[SIZE=-1][FONT=arial (arabic)]جهود مكثقة للبحث عن الضحايا بين أنقاض العمارة المنكوبة[/FONT][/SIZE]**[FONT=arial (arabic)]شهدت منطقة لوران بشرق الإسكندرية صباح أمس حادثا مأساويا‏,‏ فقد انهارت عمارة مكونة من‏12‏ طابقا‏,‏ وتضم‏36‏ شقة ولم يتم ترخيصها منذ‏25‏ عاما‏.‏ وأسفر الحادث عن مصرع‏5‏ أشخاص‏,‏ وإصابة تسعة آخرين‏,‏ ويرجح أن يرتفع عدد الضحايا نظرا لوجود نحو‏20‏ شخصا أسفل الأنقاض‏.‏

وقد صرح الدكتور علي المصيلحي وزير التضامن الاجتماعي بأن الرئيس حسني مبارك يتابع باهتمام عمليات رفع الأنقاض للبحث عن الناجين في حادث انهيار العقار المنكوب‏.‏

وأوضح الوزير في تصريحات صحفية أنه تقرر صرف مبلغ خمسة آلاف جنيه كتعويض لأسرة كل متوفي‏,‏ وألف جنيه لكل مصاب من وزارة التضامن الاجتماعي‏.‏

ومن جانبه‏,‏ قرر اللواء عادل لبيب محافظ الإسكندرية صرف مبلغ‏20‏ ألف جنيه لأسر المتوفين‏,‏ ومنح مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه لكل مصاب يتم تقديمها من محافظة الإسكندرية‏.‏

وتبين أن عشرة من السكان كانوا قد غادروا شققهم قبل وقوع الحادث خوفا علي أرواحهم‏,‏ وظهر من المعلومات أن المبني مقام دون ترخيص‏,‏ ويرجع إنشاؤه إلي أكثر من‏25‏ سنة‏,‏ وصدر له قرار إزالة عام‏1982,‏ وقراران تاليان بالترميم عامي‏1999‏ و‏2002.‏

وانتقل إلي مكان الحادث السيد عادل لبيب محافظ الإسكندرية‏,‏ واللواء عبدالمجيد سليم مدير الأمن والقيادات التنفيذية والشعبية‏,‏ ودفعت القوات المسلحة بعناصر من الشرطة العسكرية وعربات الإسعاف واللواري والبلدوزرات لاستخدامها في عمليات الإنقاذ وانتشال جثث الضحايا‏.‏

وقرر محافظ الإسكندرية إخلاء ثلاث عمارات مجاورة للعمارة المنكوبة من السكان‏,‏ وذلك للمحافظة علي أرواحهم‏,‏ كما استعدت المستشفيات العسكرية والمدنية بالإسكندرية لاستقبال المصابين لمعالجتهم‏.‏

وتابع الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء الحادث‏,‏ وأمر بتوفير كل الإمكانات لاستخدامها في البحث عن الأحياء‏,‏ وتوفير كل سبل الراحة لأسر الضحايا والناجين‏.‏[/FONT]​*

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

حلوه دى منك يا اخى جلال
هى اول واحد حتخلعه لعدم الكفائه

احمى نفسك لا احد سوف يحميك غير الله

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

غسان حبيبى
انقل الموضوع مع اخواته (الكوارث)


----------



## محمد منير حسن (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*برنامج لحسلب الrisk جامد قوى*

برنامج لحساب ال risk مع وجود شرح له من خلال helpوهو اضافة قوية للبرنامج الذى اضافه بشمهندس سيد
http://rapidshare.com/files/78983922/risk_terminator.rar.html


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد باشا 
ياريت تحمله على موقع غير الربيدشير
اكون ممنون

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى نبيل
جزاك الله خير على البدايه بحديث سيد الخلق (اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد)
ولكن هذه الحكايه و هذا الذى قلت انه عالم لو فتحت عقله لوجدته مليئ بالوساخ
العقل و العلم هما هبه وهبها الله لمن يشاء و زى ما قلت اعقلها و توكل يوصى على التوكل و ليس التواكل الذى يؤدى الى العقول الفارغه

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

انشاء الله سوف ابدأ بنفسى و سوف اطرح موضوع ال Iso14001


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*الكهرباء الاستاتيكيه تسبب الحرائق*

Static Electricity – It can be a shocker! 
Remember when you dragged your feet across the rug and then touched your brother or sister’s ear! That got their attention! We have also seen the effects of "static cling," when our clothes cling together in the dryer. 
Static electricity, as a source of ignition for flammable vapors, gases, and dusts, is a hazard common to a wide variety of industries. A static spark can occur when an electrical charge accumulates on the surfaces of two materials that have been brought together and then separated (between two solids, between a solid and a liquid, or between two immiscible liquids, i.e., incapable of mixing). One surface becomes charged positively and the other surface becomes charged negatively. If the materials are not bonded or grounded, they eventually will accumulate a sufficient electrical charge capable of producing a static spark that could ignite flammable vapors, gases, and dusts. Some common processes capable of producing a static ignition are as follows: 
· The flow of liquids (petroleum or mixtures of petroleum and water) through pipes or fine filters. 
· The settling of a solid or an immiscible liquid through a liquid (e.g., rust or water through petroleum). 
· The ejection of particles or droplets from a nozzle (e.g. water washing operations or the initial stages of filling a tank with oil). 
· The vigorous rubbing together and subsequent separation of certain synthetic polymers (e.g. the sliding of a polypropylene rope through PVC gloved hands). 
Preventing static electricity as an ignition source can be accomplished through bonding, grounding, or possibly substitution. Bonding is the process of connecting two or more conductive objects together by means of a conductor. 
Grounding is the process of connecting one or more conductive objects to the ground. If grounding or bonding is not possible, substituting may be an alternative. For example: some absorbent pads used in shops can produce a static spark when separated. If the conditions are right, a static spark could be a source of ignition for flammable vapors. By substituting a non-conductive pad as an alternative, the risk of static spark can be eliminated.
As we live in a dry climate, be aware that static electricity is a constant safety hazard. ​


----------



## محمد منير حسن (25 ديسمبر 2007)

اتفضل يابشمهندس سيد انت تأمر ويا ريت تقولى رايك
http://mihd.net/otcqwu


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

sayed00 قال:


> غسان حبيبى
> انقل الموضوع مع اخواته (الكوارث)



أخي سيد سيتم نقله بعد أسبوع ليتم الاطلاع عليه من قبل الأخوة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

استمارة حلوة

ولكن يبدو أن من توقعها تريد الايقاع بزوجها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك أخي سيد على تجاوبك السريع والفعال دائماً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

ملفات أكثر من رائعة سلم إيدك يا مميز دائماً

الكهرباء الساكنة ذلك الغول الذي لا يقدره الكثيرون حق قدره فيعتقدون بأن للكهرباء التيارية الخطر الكبير من حيث الصعق والحرائق في حين أن الكهرباء الساكنة لها النصيب الأكبر في التسبب بالحوادث والاصابات المرتفعة والكلفة المادية العالية فهي السبب في :
- الانفجارات الغبارية في مطاحن الحبوب والصوامع
- الانفجارات والحرائق في محطات الوقود
- الانفجارات في مستودعات الذخيرة
- ...
رغم أنه يمكن التغلب عليها بسهولة بـ:
- التأريض الجيد والفعال لأنابيب نقل الحبوب والأعلاف
- سلسلة تأريض لصهاريج نقل الوقود
- ...
ولنا فيه تتمة إنشاء الله في دورة السلامة المهنية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

برنامج ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

محمد منير حسن قال:


> اتفضل يابشمهندس سيد انت تأمر ويا ريت تقولى رايك
> http://mihd.net/otcqwu


 
مهندس محمد
الف شكر ياعسل
فعلا برنامج رائع بالاضافه انه بيعمل تقييم للخطوره بيعطيك تقييم مالى (cost analysis ) و ده مهم جدا لاخوانا المدريين الذين لا يهمهم الا المال

ننتظر منك المزيد
و اخبار الشغل فى البترول ايه؟

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا مشرفنا الكريم
انشاء الله بنكمل الموضوع

سيد


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 ديسمبر 2007)

أتمنى أن يتحقق مقترح اضافة البيئة الى جانب الصحة والسلامة مع خالص الدعوات بالتوفيق للاخوة القائم بالإشراف(م.غسان) والمساندين له أفكاراونصائح وجهودملموسة أمثال الأخ م. سيد .


----------



## semoo (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*اسأله من مهندس معلوماته ضعيفه فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه*

السلام عليكم يا جماعه اولا انا مهندس مدنى موضوع السلامه والصحه المهنيه سمعت عنه لمجرد السمع لأن للأسف قليل جدا عندنا الناس اللى بتهتم بيه اللهم الا فى الشركات الكبيره المحترمه وللأسف حتى فى بعض الشركات دى مهندس السلامه والصحه المهنيه بيبقى عامل زى عسكرى المرور اللى بيسحب رخصك بتديله الرخص وانت مخنوق 
بس انا بسأل سؤال من واحد ما يعرفش حاجه خالص فى الموضوع من هو مهندس السلامه والصحه المهنيه وازاى ابقى مهندس سلامه وصحه مهنيه 
النقطه الاهم هل كل تخصص فى الهندسه ليه مهندسين السلامه والصحه المهنيه الخاصين بيه بمعنى ان اعمال الانشاءات لازم يكون ليها مهندس مدنى واعمال الميكانيكا يكون مهندس سلامه خريج ميكانيكا وهكذا ولو الواحد حب فى يوم من الايام يمشى فى السكه دى يعمل ايه هل فيه دورات تدريبيه بتتاخد فى مصر فى القاهره اى فى الاسكندريه 
معلش اسأله غير مرتبه فى الحقيقه بس انا بسأل بالاسلوب ده لأن الموضوع جديد عليا ونفسى اتعرف عليه كويس


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي سيد
انا حقيقة اعتذر عن كتابتي للطرفة وقد اوردتها من باب النكتة فقط فالعقول العربية هي اساس كل العلوم وجميع الرسالات السماوية نزلت في البلاد العربية ويقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
" احبوا العرب لثلاث ، لان القرآن بالعربية ولان كلام اهل الجنة بالعربية ولانني عربي " او كما قال
فانا اعتز وافتخر بعروبتي جمعنا الله واياكم في جناته ورضاه ولقائه


----------



## sayed00 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى سيمو
الموضوع كبير و محتاج شرح طويل لانك بدأت بدايه مش تمام (عسكرى المرور) المهم ماذا لفت نظرك الى المجال و انت شايف الوضع قدامك مش حلو 
انا اعرف جيدا ان مجالنا فى مصر زى ما انت وصفته لذلك لن يستقيم حال البلد (زى ما انت شايف كل يوم حادث و حوادث يروح ضحيتها الكثير) و لعلمك المسؤليه على البيه المهندس الذى رضى لنفسه ان يكون عسكرى مرور (لم يؤدى عمله باحترافيه) ربما مغلوب على امره

و بالنسبه لنصيحتى لك ان كنت ناوى على المجال فعليك الدراسه و انصحك بدبلوم Nabosh شوف فين فى مصر (انا خارج البلد من زمان)

و بالنسبه للتخصص بدراسة المجال سوف تكون فى استظاعتك ان تغطى معظم المجالات و سوف تكون افضل فى مجال دراستك الهندسيه

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى نبيل 
نعم العقول العربيه نيره و فيها الكثير و يكفينا ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم عربى .... بعدنا عن عروبتنا و اصلنا هو الذى وصل بنا الى ما نحن فيه

سيد


----------



## semoo (28 ديسمبر 2007)

> الموضوع كبير و محتاج شرح طويل لانك بدأت بدايه مش تمام (عسكرى المرور) المهم ماذا لفت نظرك الى المجال و انت شايف الوضع قدامك مش حلو


أولا اسف اذا كنت أخطأت فى التعبير بس انا مش قصدى كده انا قصدى ان فكره الناس عن مهندس السلامه كده علشان كده انا بدور على الفكره الصح لذلك انا جاى بسأل بالنسبه للمجال فيه ناس كتير قالولى على كورسات فيه وانا علشان كده بسأل عليه علشان اكون عارفه ولو مناسب ليا اقدر ابدأ فيه وانا لسه صغير بس انا مش قصدى ان مهندس السلامه عسكرى مرور الفكره بس ان الناس عندنا بتتعامل معاه الى حد ما بالوضع ده علشان كده انا مش قادر اكون فكره سليمه وماتزعلش انا كنت داخل اسأل اهل العلم


----------



## semoo (28 ديسمبر 2007)

> و بالنسبه لنصيحتى لك ان كنت ناوى على المجال فعليك الدراسه و انصحك بدبلوم Nabosh شوف فين فى مصر (انا خارج البلد من زمان)


طيب انا عاوز افهم هل الدبلومه دى جامعيه ولا كورس وهل لو اخدتها حتكون مكلفه ولا لا كمان هل بتأهل لعمل ولا العمل صعب من غير خبره وواسطه


----------



## semoo (28 ديسمبر 2007)

> و بالنسبه للتخصص بدراسة المجال سوف تكون فى استظاعتك ان تغطى معظم المجالات و سوف تكون افضل فى مجال دراستك الهندسيه


طيب معنى كده ان مهندس السلامه خريج الهندسه المدنيه ممكن يوصف اجراءات سلامه خاصه بالكهرباء انا بحكم خبرتى المحدوده فاكر انها صعبه بس كنت عاوز ارائكم


----------



## sayed00 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

يا سيمو
انا عارف ان مش قصدك بس لزم التنويه للجميع
بالنسبه للدبلومه هذه هى المواضيع التى تغطيها
http://www.sheilds-me.com/mod/resource/view.php?id=451&username=guest
تغطى جميع مجالات السلامه

اما بالنسبه للعمل 
انصحك ان تاخذها بالتدريج ابدأ و تعلم و بعدين مع الخبره الشغل كتير

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

من ناحية التكالييف مكلفه شويه


----------



## المهندسه تبارك (29 ديسمبر 2007)

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ان شاء الله للكل الصحه والسلامه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي سيد حسب علمي
يوجد في مصر دراسات تخصصية للسلامة في الأعمال الانشائية التي يمكن أن يستفيد منها الأخ سيمو كمهندس سلامة في أعمال الانشاءات المدنية فهل تعرف عناوينها داخل مصر بشكل يمكنه من الاستفادة منها
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

غسان
انا خارج مصر من فتره طويله .... خلينى اشوف


----------



## طارق البخاري (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*الأمن والسلامة أثناء حفر الأنفاق والمناجم تحت السطحية بالصور*

السلام عليكم
هذه أول مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع وأتمنى أن يوفقني الله بالمزيد والمزيد

ملف راااااااائع عن السلامة اثناء حفر الأنفاق أو المناجم تحت السطحية أو أي منشأة تحتاج لحفر تحت سطحي وبالصووووووور و "متعدلش" على اللغة الأسبانية المكتوب بها في هذا الرابط والمدة محدودة 100 يوم من تاريخ اليوم 30\12\2007 في هذا الرابط :

http://www.wikifortio.com/990151/PoSafetyBooklet.pdf.zip


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الف مليون مبروك علي القسم دا اخيرا اتحققت امنيتي كنت بعلم بهذا القسم الخاص بالامن والسلامة العامةبارك الله فيكم ومنور يا مشرفنا موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*مبروك*

الف مليون مبروك علي القسم دا اخيرا اتحققت امنيتي كنت بعلم بهذا القسم الخاص بالامن والسلامة العامةبارك الله فيكم ومنور يا مشرفنا موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## sayed00 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى ابو حمزه
جزاك الله خير
نكون مشكوريين لو الملف بالانجليزيه

على العموم الملف قيم و الصور تغنى عن الكلام

سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم
نتمنى أن نكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم:
شكراً لك على التنويه لهذا الموضوع الهام

عند ضغط الرابط لم يفتح الملف بل أعطى رسالة بأن الملف غيرموجود وعند ابحث عنه بواطة جوجل وجدته على الرابط التالي

http://www.ita-aites.org/cms/filead...kingGroupsPublication/WG5/PoSafetyBooklet.pdf

وبارك الله فيك فالصور يمكن الاستفادة منها بشكل كبير فهي توضح بشكل ممتاز المخاطر والوقاية


----------



## sayed00 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*أفلام توضيحية عن الاسعافات الاولية*




 


*أفلام توضيحية عن الاسعافات الاولية*
​​





*قوموا فقط بالضغط على أي عنوان امامكم وسوف يتم تحميل*


*فيلم توضيحي يشرح كل عمليه إسعافيه *​*


على حده ,​ 





مقدمه عن الإسعافات الأوليه






أهداف الإسعافات الأوليه​ 





التنفس الإصطناعي​ 





كسور الساعد والرسغ​ 





تنظيف مسلك الهواء​ 





الضغط الخارجي على الصدر​ 




كيف يدور الأكسجين في الدم​ 




الإغماء​ 




الصدمه​ 





كسور الطرف السفلي​ 




الحروق بالكهرباء​ 





أنواع الجروح​ 




جروح البطن​ 




جروح العين​ 





النزف من الفم​ 





النزف الداخلي​ 





محتويات حقيبة الاسعاف الأولي​ 





الحروق الاشعائيه​ 





أنواع الكسور​ 





مقدمه الى الكسور​ 





المؤثرات على التنفس​ 





أعراض الإختناق​ 





وضع الإفاقه​ 




كيف نتحقق من خفقان القلب​ 




النزف الخارجي البسيط​ 




نتمنى الفائده للجميع

سيد:63: :63: :63: 
​

*​​


​


----------



## طارق البخاري (31 ديسمبر 2007)

والله ما أدري بس أنا دخلت للرابط وهو شغال 100% وعلى العموم انت بحثت ودخلت إلى الموقع الأصلي للملف وشكرا


----------



## مهاجر (1 يناير 2008)

*يجب مراقبة الاطفال عند الصعود او النزول من السلالم الكهربائة داخل المراكز التجارية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يجب مراقبة الاطفال عند الصعود او النزول من السلالم الكهربائة داخل المراكز التجارية 

* شاهد الصور وهي تغني عن التعليق ....* :59:


----------



## sayed00 (1 يناير 2008)

اخى مهاجر
نعم الموضوع خطير و لابد من الجميع الانتباه .......... مش بس الحادث الموجود فى الصوره
هناك مجاطر الانزلاق وووووووووو

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (1 يناير 2008)

*حماية البيئة.. فريضة شرعية*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*حماية البيئة.. فريضة شرعية****​ 






*الغابات تصرخ من القطع الجائر وحرق أشجارها*​أصبحت قضية البيئة بمشكلاتها المتعددة بدءا من تلوثها، واستنزاف مواردها، وصولاً إلى الإخلال بتوازنها، حديث العالم كله، حتى قال بعض الباحثين: لو كان للبيئة لسان ينطق، لصكت أسماعنا صرخات الغابات الاستوائية التي تحرق عمدا في الأمازون، وأنين المياه التي تخنقها بقع الزيت في الخلجان والبحار، وحشرجة الهواء المختنق بغازات الدفيئة والرصاص في المدن الكبرى.
وفي مساهمة لتجلية النظرة الإسلامية إلى البيئة وإصلاحها والمحافظة عليها فكرا وتطبيقا أتى كتاب "رعاية البيئة في شريعة الإسلام" للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، ليوضح الموقف الإسلامي الأصيل القديم من القضية البيئية.
وقد احتوى الكتاب الذي يقع في 258 صفحة على حشد كبير من النصوص القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية والآراء الفقهية في شأن رعاية البيئة، والكتاب في حقيقته هو بحث تقدم به الكاتب إلى "المنتدى العالمي للبيئة من منظور إسلامي" والذي انعقد في مدينة الرياض السعودية عام 2000، ويتكون الكتاب من مقدمة وتمهيد و6 فصول.
ولتوصيف رؤية الإسلام للبيئة يقول الدكتور القرضاوي: إن البيئة خُلقت مهيأة لتحقيق مصلحة الإنسان وتوفير حاجاته، وإن الله تعالى خلقها بطريقة تفرض عليها أن تتكامل وتتعاون مع بعضها البعض، ومن ثم فالحفاظ على أن يؤدي كلٌّ من مكونات البيئة دوره المنوط به يعتبر أمرا شرعيا، وذلك حتى لا يحدث خلل في الكون.
والناظر إلى الإسلام عقيدة وشريعة يجد أن رعاية البيئة تتصل بعدد من العلوم الإسلامية، وفي مقدمتها علم أصول الدين الذي يرى أن البيئة مخلوقة مثل الإنسان وأنها مكلفة بالسجود لله تعالي وتسبيحه ولكن بطريقة يعلمها الله تعالى، فالإنسان ليس إلها في الكون ولكنه مخلوق مثل بقية الأشياء المحيطة به، إلا أن الإنسان مميز عليها بالعقل وبالإرادة.
وينطلق من هذه الرؤية الفلسفية الإسلامية للكون أمور أخرى، منها ضرورة ألا يفسد الإنسان الكون من حوله، وضرورة أن ينشر في الكون الخير والصلاح بمفهومه الشامل وأن يعمر الأرض بإحياء مواتها واستصلاح أراضيها.​ 
*لا ضرر ولا ضرار*​وترتبط رعاية البيئة بعلم السلوك في الإسلام على اعتبار أن الدين في حقيقته هو السلوك والخلق، ولذا أعلنت النصوص الإسلامية الصريحة أن امرأة دخلت النار في قطة حبستها، وأن رجلا دخل الجنة في كلب سقاه بعدما رأى ما فيه من شدة العطش.
بل إن الإسلام نظر إلى الأمور البيئية نظر ود وحب، فجعل القرآن الكريم الحيوانات والطيور أمما مثل أمة الإنسان، ونص القرآن الكريم أن الشجر والدواب والجبال والنجوم تسجد لله تعالي مثل الإنسان المؤمن وأنها تسبح ربها.
ويرى علماء الأخلاق المسلمون الكون (البيئة) على أنه آية من آيات الله تستوجب من الإنسان التفكر فيها، وأنه نعمة تستوجب الشكر والمحافظة عليه والاستمتاع بعنصر الجمال فيه وتنمية هذا الجمال؛ لأن كل شيء في البيئة من الضروري أن يظهر فيه بديع صنع الخالق سبحانه.
أما علم الفقه وأصوله فقد ارتبطا بالشأن البيئي ارتباطا كبيرا في حالة السلم والحرب على حد سواء، ووضع الفقهاء عددا من القواعد التي تنظم هذا الأمر مثل قاعدة "لا ضرر ولا ضرار"، وأن الشرع أتاح لولي الأمر فرض بعض العقوبات التعزيرية التي من الممكن اللجوء إليها في عصرنا الحالي لمن يسيئون إلى البيئة.
وأشار الدكتور القرضاوي إلى أن المحافظة على البيئة داخلة في مقاصد الشريعة الخمسة وهي حفظ الدين والنفس والنسل والعقل والمال، فإفساد البيئة إضاعة لمقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية.​ 
*الركائز الإسلامية لرعاية البيئة*





*تلويث الموارد والإسراف في استخدامها إفساد في الأرض* ​وقد تناول د. القرضاوي في بحثه ركائز أساسية لرعاية البيئة منها:​ 

التشجير والتخضير:
فهناك آيات وأحاديث كثيرة تحض على الغرس والزرع، يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "من نصب شجرة، فصبر على حفظها والقيام عليها حتى تثمر، فإن له في كل شيء يصاب من ثمرها صدقة عند الله عز وجل" (رواه أحمد).

العمارة والتثمير: ويأتي في مقدمتها إحياء الأرض الموات وتثمير الثروات وتنمية الموارد، ولذا اعتبر الإمام الراغب الأصفهاني في كتابه "الذريعة إلى مكارم الشريعة" أن عمارة الأرض أحد مقاصد خلق الإنسان، ولذا كان الحديث النبوي "من أحيا أرضا ميتة فهي له" (رواه أبو داود)، حتى إن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه انتزع أرضا كانت مقطوعة إلى رجل يسمى "بلال بن الحارث المزني" لأنه لم يستطع أن يعمرها كلها.​ 
النظافة والتطهير: على اعتبار أن الطهارة من شروط بعض العبادات خاصة الصلاة، ولذا شاعت بين المسلمين مقولة "النظافة من الإيمان" وأوردت السنة النبوية آدابا كثيرة في النظافة والاغتسال والتطيب وحسن الهندام خاصة في المناسبات العامة كصلاة الجمعة والعيدين، وحثت على إماطة الأذى عن الطريق.​ 
المحافظة على الموارد: يقول تعالى "ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها "(الأعراف :56) والإفساد يكون بالإتلاف وتفويت المنافع أو التلويث والإسراف، أو بإشاعة الظلم والباطل والشر، ولذا نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا أن يذبح له شاة حلوبا. وفي السنة إنذار لمن يقتل طيرا أو حيوانا بغير منفعة أو يتخذ شيئا فيه روح هدفا للتصويب عليه، كما أن بها حثا على الاستفادة بجلد الميتة.​ 
الحفاظ على صحة الإنسان: وهناك حشد كبير من النصوص الإسلامية من قرآن وسنة يدعو إلى الحفاظ على الصحة بدءا من الدعاء بطلب العافية ومرورا بالوسائل التي تجلب العافية وتحافظ على سلامة البدن وحتى التعامل الإيجابي مع المرض في حالة وقوعه والمحافظة على البيئة حتى لا تنتقل عدوى المرض إلى الآخرين.​ 
الإحسان إلى البيئة: والإحسان كلمة تتضمن الإتقان والشفقة والإكرام، فقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُميل للقطة الإناء حتى تشرب ثم يتوضأ بفضلها، وكان بعض الخلفاء مثل عمر بن عبد العزيز يكتب إلى عماله ألا يُحمّلوا الإبل فوق ما لا تطيق وألا يضربوها بالحديد.
ومن روائع حديث فقهاء المسلمين في الإحسان إلى الطير ما كتبه العلامة المغربي "أبو علي بن رحال" من ضرورة أن يتفقد الإنسان الطير الذي يحبسه كما يتفقد أولاده، وأن يضع لهذا الطير خشبة ليركب عليها الطائر حتى لا يضر الوقوف على الأرض بالطائر (لاحظ هنا مراعاة البعد النفسي والبيئي للطائر في شريعة الإسلام).​ 
المحافظة على البيئة من الإتلاف: ونهى الإسلام عن الإتلاف البيئي للأحياء والنباتات والعمران سواء كان ذلك بدافع القسوة أو الغضب أو العبث أو الإهمال أو في العمليات الحربية؛ لذا كان المؤرخ الفرنسي "جوستاف لوبون" يقول: "ما عرف التاريخ فاتحا أعدل ولا أرحم من العرب" ومن يتابع الجرائم الأمريكية في فيتنام والعراق يتأكد من رحمة المسلمين بغيرهم وبالبيئة أثناء العمليات العسكرية والحروب.​ 
*رعاية البيئة واقع تاريخي*​وعبر بحثه تناول القرضاوي عددا من الوقائع التاريخية في الاهتمام الإسلامي بالبيئة، منها وجود مؤسسات لرعايتها في بعض الفترات، حيث إنها لم تترك لضمير الفرد فقط، ومن هذه المؤسسات مؤسسة الحسبة التي كانت تقوم بواجب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في المجتمع.
ومن الكتب التي صدرت في هذا الأمر كتاب "نهاية الرتبة في طلب الحسبة" للشيزري، ومما ذكره هذا الكتاب في شأن المراقبة على الخبازين ما ملخصه: ضرورة رفع أسقف الحوانيت وأن يصمم فيها منافذ لتسريب الدخان حتى لا يتضرر الناس، وأن يقوم الخباز بمسح الفرن بخرقة نظيفة قبل وضع العجين فيه، وأن تنظف أوعية العجين جيدا بالماء، وألا يعجن العجان برجليه الدقيق لأن في ذلك مهانة للطعام، وأن يضع العجان على فمه كمامة حتى لا يعطس في العجين، وأن يشد على جبينه عصابة حتى لا يسقط عرقه أثناء العجين، وأن يُخصص له شخص بمنشّة حتى يطرد عنه الذباب إذا كان يعجن بالنهار.​ 
*وسائل معاصرة لحماية البيئة*​وعرض القرضاوي عددا من الوسائل المعاصرة التي يمكن استخدامها لحماية البيئة ورعايتها، منها: تربية النشء على الوعي البيئي، وتبصيره بحقيقة الموقف الإسلامي الأصيل من البيئة ورعايتها، وتثقيف الجماهير عبر وسائل التثقيف المختلفة، وإيقاظ الضمير الديني في رعاية البيئة.
كما أشار إلى ضرورة إتاحة الفرصة أمام الضمير الاجتماعي المتمثل في الرأي العام ليمارس دوره في هذا الشأن، مع سن بعض القوانين والتشريعات التي تحافظ على البيئة من عبث العابثين، بالإضافة إلى إيجاد قنوات من التعاون الفعال مع المؤسسات الدولية والإقليمية المهتمة بالبيئة.
*اقرأ أيضاً:*​

[*]
*التنوع البيئي.. سر الحياة **(ملف خاص)*
*التنوع البيئي.. حقائق وأرقام*​
*إطعام العالم دون إظمائه.. معادلة صعبة*​
*"والأرض وضعها للأنام"*​
*دخان المطابخ.. يقتل 106 ملايين سنويا*​
** كتاب "رعاية البيئة في شريعة الإسلام" للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، إصدار مكتبة دار الشروق عام 2001م.*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يناير 2008)

ملفات ممتازة جداً ومفيدة
مشكور أخي سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يناير 2008)

أخي مهاجر
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً لك على هذه التذكرة الهامة بضرورة الانتباه إلى أطفالنا في جميع مكامن الخطورة
فهناك الكثير من الأماكن التي يعتقد بأنها آمنة إلا أنها خطرة للأطفال


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي سيد على هذا النقل الفعال

وأطال الله عمر علمائنا الأفاضل لما فيه خير الأمة في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يناير 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> والله ما أدري بس أنا دخلت للرابط وهو شغال 100% وعلى العموم انت بحثت ودخلت إلى الموقع الأصلي للملف وشكرا



ولا يهمك أخي أبو حمزة هناك بعض مواقع التحميل لا تفتح من بعض الدول أحيانا قد يكون هذا هو السبب


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (2 يناير 2008)

يا شباب عايز حد متخصص في منظومات انذار الحريق الذاتية


----------



## المهندسه غدير (3 يناير 2008)

الســــــلام عليكم 

بصراحه احب افيدك عن تجربتبي حيث انني درست هندسه صناعيه ومن المواد لابد من دراسة كذا مقرر عن السلامه واتذكر احدى اهم المواد هي ergonomic and safty engineering اذا ماخاب ظني وكان هذا المقرر يفيدك كمهندس بشكل عام اياً كان تخصصك


:16: :16: :16:


----------



## sayed00 (3 يناير 2008)

*الازمه القلبيه*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
شفاكم الله و عفاكم
ولكن لابد من الاحتياط

لو صادفك ازمق قلبيه وانت لوحدك ماذا تفعل

الملف المرفق يوضح كيفية عمل انعاش القلب لنفسك

بالفائده انشاء الله


----------



## sayed00 (3 يناير 2008)

*التدخين*

اخوانى
صحه الانسان هبه من الله عز و جل .... من ضيعها فقد ضيع الكثير
و الكثير من الفقهاء ما حرم التدخين

نصيحتى لك ............... عليك بفتح الملف المرفق و التمعن فيما يسببه هذا الوباء على صحتك

لن اقول اكثر من ذلك و اعتقد ان الكثير سوف يعيد التفكير 


شفاكم الله و عفاكم


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم 
عافانا الله واياكم 

الوقاية خير من العلاج


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 يناير 2008)

حفظكم الله أخي سيد ...وجمعة مباركة ...
أرجو ان امكن تسهيل طريقة تنزيل الملفات للحفظ وليس للمشاهدة فقط . شاكرين لكم ذلك .


----------



## يحي الحربي (4 يناير 2008)

*Fire Protection For Facilities*

FIRE PROTECTION FOR FACILITIES ENGINEERING,
DESIGN, AND CONSTRUCTION

ABSTRACT​
This handbook was produced to provide detailed guidance for the incorporation of fire protection engineering measures in the design and construction of Department of Defense (DOD) facilities engineering. Concerns for property, equipment, and personnel were among the comprehensive considerations included in this handbook to ensure safety of human life and continuity of mission, and to minimize injuries and damage to property and equipment.​نامل الفائدة والدعاء


----------



## sayed00 (4 يناير 2008)

مشكور مهندس يحى
جزاك الله خير


----------



## رمرر (4 يناير 2008)

*المساعدة في Nfpa12*

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة في إيجاد كود 
Nfpa 12


----------



## المهندسسس (4 يناير 2008)

شكرا يحى الحربي

وجزاك الباري خيرا




سلامي لبو مشعل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:78:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## M.E (6 يناير 2008)

تاب مميز .. عيبه الوحيد هي اللغه ولكن من خلال الصور يتضح المقال


----------



## M.E (6 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## M.E (6 يناير 2008)

*كيف ستم حساب عدد ساعات العمل بدون اصابات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حبيت اضع امامكم استفسار وهو سؤال بسيط ولكن حتى نشوف لنا موضوع نتكلم فيه :71: وربما يكون له فائده لمن يتبادر الى ذهنه هذا السؤال في المستقبل.

السؤال هو

- كيف يتم احتساب عدد ساعات العمل بدون اصابات؟

- مانوع هذه الاصابات؟ بمعنى هل الاصابات التي يحتاج المصاب فيها الى الراحه ليوم او اثنين تكسر رقم الساعات؟

- ماهو اعلى عدد ساعات شاهدته حتى الان 

- هل الاصابات المكتبية تحسب ضمن الاصابات

- مادور مهندس السلامه اذا علم بوجود اصابه وسوف تؤثر على عدد ساعات العمل, هل يقوم بالتستر.


وفي الختام مافائدة هذا الرقم وماذا يعني حتى تتسابق الشركات بوضع لافتات على مشاريعها بأنها حققت عدد كذا مليون ساعه بدون اصابه .

اتمنى نغطي هذا الموضوع ونعطيه حقه من الاهتمام.


----------



## M.E (6 يناير 2008)

*معرض الأمن و السلامة في الشرق الاوسط انترسيك*

سوف يقام بإذن الله معرض الامن و السلامة في دبي وذلك ما بين 13-15 Jan 2008

لمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا المعرض :

http://www.intersecexpo.com

كنت اتمنى ان يكون لي وقت كافي لزياره المعرض ولكن اتمنى ممن سوف يزور المعرض ان يعطينا تقرير مصور لما شاهده .


----------



## nagopc (6 يناير 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or upload again plz.


----------



## sayed00 (6 يناير 2008)

اخى الكريم
طلما الموضوع للرغى فقط
سوف اترك لك الاجابه........... و لان الرغى يمكن يطول


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2008)

فعلاً نتمنى ممن يستطيع زيارة هذا المعرض أن يطلعنا على تفاصيله والشركات المشاركة وصفحاتها على الانترنت لما فيه من فائدة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2008)

*أسئلة هامة جداً تستحق الاجابة والمناقشة*

-	كيف يتم احتساب عدد ساعات العمل بدون إصابات؟

لنحسب ذلك خلال شهر:
عدد ساعات العمل دون إصابات الشهرية = عدد ساعات الدوام الشهري الكامل – عدد ساعات التعطل من الإصابات الشهري

عدد ساعات الدوام الشهري الكامل = عدد ساعات الدوام اليومي × عدد العمال× عدد أيام الدوام في الشهر

عدد ساعات التعطل من الإصابات الشهري = جمع عدد ساعات التعطل لكافة العمال خلال الشهر

- ما نوع هذه الإصابات؟ بمعنى هل الإصابات التي يحتاج المصاب فيها إلى الراحة ليوم أو اثنين تكسر رقم الساعات؟

تعريف الإصابة الخاص : هي كل طارئ عمل (حادث) ولو كان في طريق الذهاب أو الإياب أو مرض مهني يؤدي إلى تعطيل العامل عن عمله

وبالتالي فإن تعطل العامل عن عمله ولو كان لجرح بسيط عولج خلال دقائق يجب أن يحسب

- ما هو أعلى عدد ساعات شاهدته حتى الآن؟

أعلى معدل كان في معامل صب الحديد حيث كان المعدل 1% 
المعدل = عدد ساعات التعطل ÷ عدد ساعات الدوام الكامل

- هل الإصابات المكتبية تحسب ضمن الإصابات؟

طبعاً تحسب الإصابات المكتبية ضمن الإصابات كون المعمل كتلة عمل واحدة فلو أصيب معتمد الرواتب يوم قبض الرواتب أو مراقب الدوام أو ... ألا يحدث ذلك إرباكاً في العمل

ولكن جرت العادة بأن نحسب هنا معدلان:
1-	معدل الإصابات العام : يدخل في حسابه كافة ساعات التعطل
2-	معدل الإصابات الإنتاجية: لا يدخل في حسابه ساعات تعطل الإداريين وإصابات الطريق في الذهاب والإياب

- ما دور مهندس السلامة إذا علم بوجود إصابة وسوف تؤثر على عدد ساعات العمل, هل يقوم بالتستر؟

ناقشنا هذا الدور في مرات سابقة ولكن بشكل مختصر على مهندس السلامة:
1-	عدم التستر على أي إصابة
2-	تسجيل وحساب معدلات التكرار لتلافي الإصابات كون هذا هو المراد من حساب الأرقام والساعات فهي ليست عملية حسابية فقط وإنما عملية وقائية بالدرجة الأولى
3-	...


وفي الختام ما فائدة هذا الرقم وماذا يعني حتى تتسابق الشركات بوضع لافتات على مشاريعها بأنها حققت عدد كذا مليون ساعة بدون إصابة 

الفائدة كبيرة فمن خلال هذا الرقم تتباهى الشركات بأنها ملتزمة بقواعد السلامة فمن يحافظ على سلامة عماله أكيد سيحافظ على سلامة المنتجين
هذا بغض النظر عن كونا بذلك حققت أهم متطلبات Ohsas18001 الذي يعتبر عاملاً أساسياً للقبول باستيراد المواد في بعض الدول


----------



## magdy100 (6 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى مهندس غسان / ردك وافى شافى 
والموضوع حقا يحتاج المزيد من المناقشات وسوف يكون لى فيه بأذن الله حديث


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يناير 2008)

magdy100 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخى مهندس غسان / ردك وافى شافى
> والموضوع حقا يحتاج المزيد من المناقشات وسوف يكون لى فيه بأذن الله حديث



شكراً لك أخ مجدي وإنشاء الله يستمر التعاون بيننا


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2008)

يا ساتر ..... الموضوع خطير فعلا و يجب الانتباه 

و يحمي الله اطفالنا 

شكرا مشرفنا العام علي هذه النصيحه


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (8 يناير 2008)

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## M.E (8 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي الكريم غسان خليل.

من خلال ردك لاحظت احتساب الساعات بالنسبه . لكن من ملاحظتي خلال اشرافي على العديد من المشاريع هي احتسابها كــ عدد ولم اجد ما يشير الى احتسابها كنسبه .

في شهر ديسمبر حققنا عدد 120.000 ساعه عمل بدون اصابة


كيف تحسب ساعات العمل بدون اصابه؟

تحسب عندنا بهذه الطريقه ( ولا اعلم ان كانت صحيحه ام خاطئه )::

عدد العمال * عدد ساعات العمل في اليوم *26 يوم * ( عدد الاشهر بدون اصابه ) = عدد ساعات العمل بدون اصابه


لنفرض مثلا ان شركة المقاول 1 اشتغل 10 اشهر بدون اصابه و في الشهر 11 فقد احد عماله لسبب ما خلال العمل , اذا يكون الحساب هكذا :

علما بأن عدد العمال 10 و ساعات العمل في اليوم 8

اذا يكون عدد الساعات في شهر ديسمبر = 10*8*26* 10 عدد الاشهر= 20800 ساعه

وفي شهر 11 يبدأ من جديد بإحتساب عدد الساعات. 

وهكذا.


ماهي اهمية هذه الساعات, الاهميه معنويه و تحدي مع النفس وايضا تنافس مع بقية الشركات.

تعالوا معي الى هذا الموقع لنعرف مدى تنافس الشركات في امريكا لتجاوز الرقم القياسي في عدد ساعات العمل بدون اصابه:::

Associated General Contractors (AGC) of America
ويكرمون المقاولين اللذين حققوا اعلى عدد ساعات بدون اصابات

في هذه الصفحه::

http://www.agc.org/page.ww?section=...e=Construction+Safety+Excellence+Awards+(CSEA)

اما بخصوص اعلى عدد ساعات شاهدتي هو في احدى شركات الجبيل فقد وصلوا الى 5 ملايين ساعه بدون اصابات.

ونتمنى السلامه للجميع.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 يناير 2008)

أخي M.E
معادلتي تعطي فكرة عن عدد ساعات العمل الكلية الخالية من الاصابات خلال فترة زمنية معينة وفيها النسبة أصح من العدد
حيث أن النسبة والعدد فهما ناتجان من بعضهما ويمكن للشركات أن تحسب العدد ولكن نتعامل بالنسبة كونها توازي بين الشركات فقد يكون هناك شركتان متماثلتان من حيث العمل تماماً ولكن هناك إختلاف في عدد العمال وبالتالي يكون عدد الساعات مؤشر غير صحيح بين الشركتين بينما النسبة تعطي المؤشر الأدق للموازنة بين الشركات من حيث الأمان في العمل خلال فترة معينة

أما عن المعادلة التي أوضحتها أنت فهي صحيحة وهي تعبر عن عدد ساعات العمل المتصلة دون إصابات وهي لا يصلح استعمال النسبة فيها

والمعادلتان نستعملهما في الواقع العملي ولكن نميز بينهما بكلمة خلال فترة كذا للأولى وكلمة متصلة للثانية

وشكراً لتواصلك معنا


----------



## M.E (9 يناير 2008)

اشكرك اخي الكريم غسان على توضيحك

انا لم اصل الى ما وصلت انت اليه ولكنني في بداية الطريق. فإن وجدت خطأ في معلوماتي فصحح لي فالخطأ وارد.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 يناير 2008)

أخي الكريم
ليس هناك خطأ فيما تقوله
فكما قلت لك المعادلتان ممكنتا الاستعمال مع فرق الطلب ساعات العمل لفترة او ساعات العمل المتصلة


----------



## الرمول (10 يناير 2008)

*تحية عطرة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... فهذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الجميل والنافع، في الحقيقة أنا مهندس كيميائي وبدات للتو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع، والغريب في الامر ان عملي في قطاع البناء، ارجوا من الاخوة افادتي بكل ما هو جديد حول موضوع السلامة المهنية، ولكم جزيل الاجر والثواب.


----------



## sayed00 (10 يناير 2008)

مرحبا بك 
بس خد لك جوله فى المنتدى حيلاقى كل الى نفسك فيه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يناير 2008)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك صديقاً وأخاً عزيزاً في المنتدى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2008)

*ملفات هامة*

عند تجوالي في المواقع وجدت هذان الملفان الهامان فأحببت أن يشاركني الاستفادة منها زملائي الأعزاء:

الأول نصائح حول من يريد الذهاب رحلة بالسيارة

الثاني حول خطورة التنظيف الجاف للملابس الذي يستهوي معظم الناس للحفاظ على رونق ملابسهم كما يعتقدون ولكنهم يضرون بصحهم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يناير 2008)

إليك بعض الملفات التي يمكن أن تساعدك

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## sayed00 (11 يناير 2008)

ملفات مفيده مهندس غسان
جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

لو بالعربي يكون افضل


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

الملفات غير موجودة نرجو اعادة التحميل


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمرر (11 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا يا اخ غسان خليل علوة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 يناير 2008)

الموضوع رائع ولكن اريد ملفات تحميل تشتغل علي الميديا


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (12 يناير 2008)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اخى : غسان 
الى الامام دائما ... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله ...منتدى مهم جدا 
والله انا احببناكم فى الله ولله.


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (12 يناير 2008)

thanks for this presentation


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (12 يناير 2008)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععة


----------



## وليدعبده (12 يناير 2008)

*walidabdou2003************

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ارجوكم يا إخواى لو عند اى زميل 
HAZPA study f ammonia tank
أو اى مثال لعمل مثل هذه الدراسة 
ارجو ارشالها على بريدى و لكم جزيل الشكر

walidabdou2003***********​


----------



## وليدعبده (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

ارجوكم لو عند اى زميل دراسة جاهزة عن 
 HAZOP study for ammonia tank​​ : او مجرد مثال نطبق عليه لعمل تلك الدراسة ارجو ان يرسله على بريدى و لكم وافر التحية walidabdou2003***********​​


----------



## alali_abd (12 يناير 2008)

downloaded
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jehad_15568 (12 يناير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 يناير 2008)

شكراً لكم إخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## عبد الله ابراهيمي (13 يناير 2008)

اخي اسلام بارك الله فيك عل المجههود


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يناير 2008)

نشكر الأخوة:
عبد العزيز محمود ج - محمد الأصيل - مروان 20- قلب الأحبة - طلعت محمد علي - عبد الله ابراهيمي
على مباركاتهم ونتمنى لهذا المنتدى تحقيق المراد بإذن الله
*وكل عام وأنتم بخير*


----------



## دكتورالجودة (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمرر (16 يناير 2008)

اخيرا وجدت 
Nfpa12


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

*دور السلامه المهنيه فى تحليل مخاطر الوظفيه*

اعزائى وزملائي اليكم اليوم تحليل مخاطر الوظيفه وهى من اهم واجبات قسم السلامه حيث يرتكز عليها العمل ومن ثم يستند عليها التقييم الشامل لمكان العمل والمخاطر فى بيئة العمل وتحليل مخاطر الوظيفه خطوه من خطوات التقييم الشامل لبيئة العمل والتى تتضمن ايضا تقييم لبيئة العمل والعمال ومقر العمل والاجراءات المتبعه 
اليكم هذا الموضوع 

تحليل مخاطر الوظيفة
Analysis of Job Risks ​الحوادث والاصابات ترتبط مع الوظائف فى مواقع العمل المتنوعه ولعدة أسباب لذا يتوجب وضع ألية عمل وتدريب العاملين عليها حتى يمكن تفادى الاصابه والحوادث للعمال وحتى يمكن الوصول الى هذه الاليه يجب تطبيق نظام تحليل مخاطر الوظيفه .

نظام تحليل مخاطر الوظيفه
Analysis of Job Risks Systems

هو نظام يساعد على اعتماد تطبيقات السلامه والصحه المهنيه فى العمل ( الوظيفه ) ويتم من خلال هذا النظام السيطره على معرفة المخاطر فى خطوات عمل الوظيفه ومن ثم السيطره على هذه المخاطر حيث يتم تقسيم العمل الى خطوات وفحص كل خطوه فى العمل والتعرف على المخاطر الموجوده فى خطوات العمل ويمكن من خلال هذه العمليه ايجاد افضل الطرق للسيطره على المخاطر حيث يتم اما ازالة الخطر او التقليل منه او وضع الية عمل تمكن من تجنب الخطر .

فوائد نظام تحليل مخاطر الوظيفه
Risks Analysis Systems Benefits
1. معرفة المخاطر فى الوظيفه والعمل 
2. رفع مستوى الامن والسلامه فى عمل العامل
3. رفع مستوى الاشراف والتواصل بين العامل والمشرف
4. تقليل الحوادث التى من الممكن ان تقع فى العمل
5. يمكن اعتماد النظام بعد تطبيقه على وظيفة ان يكون
6. ( كتالوج ارشادى للوظيفه للعمال الجدد ) لتجنب الاصابات والحوادث 

كيفية تطبيق نظام تحليل مخاطر الوظيفة
Risks Analysis Systems Implementation Means
1. تحديد ماهى الوظيفة التى يراد اجراء نظام تحليل الوظيفه عليها
2. يتم تقسيم الوظيفه الى خطوات عمل متتابعه 
3. يتم تسجيل اى مصدر للخطر خلال تطبيق العمل ضمن الخطوات المقسمه بالترتيب
4. تحليل وتقييم المخاطر التى وجدت اثناء العمليه وتحديد ماهى افضل الاجراءات لمنعها او التقليل منها او وضع اجراءات للسلامه معينه لتحيدها .

عملية تحديد الوظيفه ليتم تطبيق النظام
Process of Job Specification
1- معرفة اخطر الوظائف والتى تكون سجل الاصابات بها مرتفع
2- تحديد الوظائف الجديده او الوظائف التى يتم عمل عليها تعديلات او اضافات عمل
3- تحديد الوظائف العامه 

خطوات تحليل مخاطر الوظيفه
Steps of Job Related Risks Analysis
1- يتم تحديد الوظيفه المراد تحليل مخاطر وتقسيم خطوات العمل فيها الى خطوات متعدده زان لاتزيد عن (10) خطوات
2- تسجيل خطوات عمل العامل فى كل خطوه فى الوظيفه
3- تسجيل عمل الاله او الجهاز المستخدم او اسلوب الوظيفه فى كل خطوه يتم التعامل معها من قبل العامل
4- تسجيل الاخطار الممكن توقعها فى كل خطوه من قبل العامل والاله او اسلوب الوظيفه
5- تسجيل مخاطر الوظيفه التى يتم اكتشافها اثناء الخطوات
6- تسجيل اجراءات السلامه المتخذه فى كل خطوه
7- تسجيل اجراءات السلامه التى لابد ان تتخذ فى كل خطوه
8- تقييم الخطوات التى تم تسجيلها من عمل العامل وعمل الاله او اسلوب الوظيفه واجراءات السلامه المتخذه 
9- وضع اجراءات جديده ان تطلب الامر واعتماد ( خطوات السيطره واجراءات الضبط المتبعه) 

مصادر الخطر فى مقرالعمل
 Sources of Danger
هو اى شى يمكن ان يكون مصدرا ومسببا لاى خطر او تهديدا للافراد او المجتمع او الممتلكات او النظام او المؤسسه 
وتنقسم مصادر الخطر الى 4 أقسام هى :-
أ‌- المخاطر الطبيعية
Physical Hazards 
1) البروده والحرارة وارتباطها بالرطوبة وسرعة الهواء. Heat 
2) الاضاءة Light 
3) الضوضاء Noise
4) الإشعاعات Radiation الضاره والخطره 
5) الضغط الجوي Atmospheric Pressure
6) الإهتزازات Vibration 

ب‌- المخاطر البيولوجية
Hazards
1) الفيروسات 
2) البكتريا
وبوجود جروح بالجسم يساعد ذلك على أصابة العمال و من أكثر المتعرضين لتلك المخاطر البيولوجية ، العاملين بالمعامل ، التغذية ، المزارع

ت‌- المخاطر الهندسيه
Engineering Hazards
1) المخاطر الميكانيكية Mechanical Hazards الناتجة من تشغيل العدد والآلات والماكينات.
2) المخاطر الكهربية Electrical Hazards الناتجة من التوصيلات الكهربية 
3) لإيرجونومكس Ergonomics Hazards وتنشأ من عدم ملائمة أدوات وظروف العمل للعاملين.


ث‌- المخاطر الكيميائية
معظم المخاطر الصحية تنتج من إستنشاق مواد كيميائية وهى ايضا أسرع طريق لدخول المواد الكيميائية الضارة إلى جسم الإنسان وتعتمد درجة الخطورة للتعرض للمواد الكيميائية على درجة تركيز المادة ، ومدة التعرض لها وتكون المخاطر الكيماويه على عدة اشكال هى :-
1) أبخرة 
2) غازات
3) أتربة
4) أدخنة 
5) رزاذ 
6) ملامسة 



طرق الاصابه فى المواد الكيميائية وطرق اصابتها لجسم الإنسان 
Chemical Materials Related Accidents

1) الإستنشاق Inhalation 
2) الإمتصاص خلال الجلد والعينين Absorption 
3) البلع Ingestion 
4) الحقن الخاطى  Accidental Injection
 

 تحليل مكان العمل
 Workplace Analysis
.
 هو عملية تحليل لمقر العمل لمعرفة ماهى المخاطر المتوقعه فيه ليمكن السيطره عليها وايضا لمعرفة مستوى الاجراءات المتبعه فى السلامه فى العمل وهل هى تفى بالمطلوب ويمكن تحليل مكان العمل فى تقسيم العمل إلى أجزاء وكل جزء يقسم إلى خطوات ويتم البحث عن الخطر ومصدر الخطر الموجود بكل خطوة وعلاقة كل خطوة بما سبقها ووضع اجراء يمكن من خلاله عزل الخطر فى كل المراحل التى يكمن ان يكون مصدرا للخطر ويستعمل هذا الاجراء سواء فى تحليل مكان العمل او اداء العمل او اداء الاجهزة 

خطوات تحليل مكان العمل
 Procedure Workplace Analysis

1. مراقبة العمال أثناء العمال مراقبه دقيقه لمعرفة تصرفهم فى اداء الوظيفه . 
2. تقسيم العمل إلى خطوات .متعدده من خلالها يمكن للمحلل ان يعرف المخاطر او مصادرها 
3. وصف الأخطار فى كل خطوة وتسجيلها سواء المخاطر من بيئة العمل او الآله او العامل 
4. وضع الإجراءات الوقائية التى تناسب الاخطار التى تم تسجيلها سابقا فى كل خطوه
5. وضع إجراءات التشغيل الأمن وآالية عمل تزيد من فعاليه اجراءات السلامه وتحمى العاملين من مصادر الخطر


الحوادث الصناعية 
 Industrial Accidents

هى اى حادث من الحوادث التي تنجم عن اصابة أو فعل يضر بصحة العامل او بجسده ويقع نتيجة مسببات ضمن العمل ويرتبط بأداء عمل مدفوع الأجر وقد تكون هذه الاصابه متبوعه بعجز أو وفاة , وقد تكون عن مواد كيميائية أو عمليات أ و تكنولوجيا عمل ذات مواصفات خطرة ذاتية أو سمية شديدة عندما تؤدي إلى تعرض مجموعة من العمال أو المنشأة أو الوسط البيئي لخطر شديد نتيجة هذه المواد ، وتشمل هذه الحوادث ، الانفجارات ، الحرائق ، الإنهيارات ، تسرب الغازات والأبخرة والأتربة شديدة السمية تسبب فى الاصابه الدائمه او التشوه او الاصابات المختلفه او العجز او الوفاة .


إصابات العمل
 Work Injuries
تشمل إصابات العمل مختلف أنواع الأذى التي يقع للعمال والذى يمكن أن ينجم عن الحوادث التي تقع خلال العمل ، أو بسبب ما يتعلق به بما في ذلك إصابات حوادث الطريق ، وجميع الأمراض المهنية الموصوفة التي تقع للعمال 

الحادث 
 Accident
حدث يقع اثناء العمل و يؤدى الى ضرر سواء اصابه جسديه او مرضيه او يؤدى الي وفاة للعامل
وتم تعريفه (أي طارئ مفاجئ وغير متوقع أو مخطط له ، يقع خلال العمل أو بسبب ما يتصل به ويشمل ذلك أي تعرض مفرط لعوامل فيزيائية أو كيميائية أو بيولوجية أو إجهاد حاد ، مما قد يؤدي إلى الوفاة أو الإصابة البدنية أو المرض الحاد للعامل المصاب )

أسباب الحوادث والاصابات
 Causes of Accidents & Injuries
1. قلة الخبره . 
2. عدم وجود للاشراف او يكون بشكل غير دائم . 
3. قلة التدريب .
4. أسباب شخصيه مثل الحاله المرضيه او عيوب فى الحواس
5. عدم الالتزام بتعليمات السلامه المهنيه
6. عدم استعمال معدات الوقايه الشخصيه
7. الاهمال من العامل 
8- بيئة العمل تكون غير ملائم

مع كل الشكر
د. عدنان سلطان


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

*آمية السلامه المهنيه فى العالم العربي سبب فى كارثة منطقة عبدالله المبارك فى الكويت*

هذا الموضوع والذى حقا يجعلني اتفاعل معه واحاول بشتى الطرق ان اقوم بما يتوجب عليه وهو الدعوه الى المساهمه كل بقدراته الى نشر ثقافة السلامه لدى المجتمعات العربيه 
للاسف الدول المتقدمه وحتى الدول الناميه الصناعيه بدات بالاهتمام بالسلامه المهنيه وانشات العديد من الجمعيات والهيئات التى تراقب وتقوم على تفعيل القوانيين واتباعها او بتنقيح بعض التشريعات او اقتراح قوانيين وتشريعات بحيث تطبق على كل افراد المجتمع قبل المنشآت الصناعيه وغيرها من المؤسسات .
ما يوجد لدينا حتى توعيه هى فى ادنى مستوياتها ان لم تكن معدومه وللاسف بشكل واضح وظاهر للعيان بحيث ترى كيف يتم التعامل مع السلامه على انها شى من الكماليات وليس الضروريات وحتى انها غير مهمه ولا تتبع مما جعل البيئه العاديه للافراد بيئه خطره ناهيك عن بيئة العمل والتى هى من الضورورى ان تكون امنه اصبحت مصدر للخطر والحوادث .
والعديد من الحوادث والاصابات حدثت فى المنازل والشوارع والاماكن الترفيهيه ناهيك عن الحوادث اليوميه بل فى كل ساعة عمل فى المصانع والمؤسسات دون حسيب ولا رقيب .
وخصوصا الاطفال التى راح ضحية هذه الحوادث الكثير منهم او اصابت الاعاقه الكثير من يقومون على اعالة اسرهم ولو انه تم تطبيق والزام الجميع وخاصه اصحاب الاعمال على الالتزام باجراءات السلامه لربما تفادينا ا لعديد منها , لكن هذه ليست مسئوليات الجهات الحكوميه فقط ولا اصحاب العمل ولا العمال ولا افراد المجتمع بل هي مسئوليه مشتركه من الجميع تبدا بالتوعيه والارشاد والنصح وحملات متناسقه ودوريه لبناء ثقافة سلام تبدا من المراحل الاولى للدراسه فى المرحله الابتدائيه لينشا الطفل ويحمل ثقافه سلامه ليكبر ويكون ملتزما بالسلامه ليس خوفا من القانون بل لانه مؤمن بالسلامه 
للاسف نحن لازلنا فى طور معرفة اساسيات السلامه من اصحاب العمل والعمال ولا توجد تشريعات مخصصه للسلامه وليس كما هو حاصل الان بند او بندين على الاكثر من قانون العمل 
للاسف لدينا اميه فى السلامه ربما لا يدركها الا العاملين فى هذا المضمار ويعروفون مخاطرها وسلبياتها على المجتمع على المدى الطويل .
واذكر لكم حادث وقت فى الكويت قبل فترة وجيزة فى شهر ديسمبر 2007 وهى وفاة 5 افراد خادمتين وفاتتين وطفل فى عمر الزهور نتيجة كارثه كان يمكن ( وليس اعتراض على القدر ) ولكن ربما كان يمكن تفادى هذه الكارثه وهى ان شركه مواد غذائيه استاجرت سرداب منزل العائله المنكوبه كمخزن ومن ثم رشت على المواد الغذائيه مواد حافظه ومبيده للحشرات بحيث تحمي موادها من التلف ولان الشركه لاتعرف ولم تلتزم بشروط السلامه وايضا العمال الذين رشوا هذه المبيدات لا يعرفون ماهى هذه المواد وما هى مخاطر ها كانت الكارثه 
بحيث ان هذه المواد تفاعلت وتحولت الى غاز خانق قتل الضحايا 
ومن هذه المأساه نرى ان رب العائله قام بتأجير سرداب سكنى الى شركه للتخزين وهذه اول الاخطاء 
والشركه استملت السرداب الغير صالح للتخزين بل للاستعمال من قبل الافراد فقط وهذا الخطأ الثانى والثالث ان الشركه رشت المواد بمواد خطره لاتعرف ماهى سلبياتها الخطأ ثالث 
لو ان الجميع التزم او لديه ثقافة سلامه او معرفه او هناك توعيه لما حصلت لكن كان قضاء الله وارادته ورحمهم جميعا
القصد ان الحوادث والماسي كثيره والسبب عدم معرفة اجراءات السلامه 

مرفق لكم اخوانى مقالتين احدهما عن الحادث وكانت مقابله معى فى جريدة القبس الكويتيه 
والاخرى اتحدث بها عن السلامه فى عام 2007 وكيف مرت وماهى سلبياتها فى الكويت 

د. عدنان سلطان


----------



## sayed00 (16 يناير 2008)

*Msds*



المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> عند تجوالي في المواقع وجدت هذان الملفان الهامان فأحببت أن يشاركني الاستفادة منها زملائي الأعزاء:
> 
> الأول نصائح حول من يريد الذهاب رحلة بالسيارة
> 
> الثاني حول خطورة التنظيف الجاف للملابس الذي يستهوي معظم الناس للحفاظ على رونق ملابسهم كما يعتقدون ولكنهم يضرون بصحهم


 

مهندس غسان
بحثت عن الماده المستخدمه فى التنظيف الجاف ومرفق MSDS لها


لكم ان تقولو رأيكم

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (16 يناير 2008)

دكتور
نعم انا معك ان هناك عدم وعى لدى الشارع العربى بالمجال و لكن هناك بعض التحسن ولو قليل ولكن المهم كما قلت لابد من التشريعات و القوانيين التى تلزم ودى موضوع محتاج فكر من الجهات العليا و هى مفهومها عن المجال ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

ممتاز
تسلم إيدك
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

ممتاز
شكراً لك أختي الكريمة


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (16 يناير 2008)

*اختبر معلومات وبديهتك فى السلامه المهنيه*

ايها الاخوه قبل فتره وجدت فى احد المنتديات وللاسف نسيت اسم المنتدى زارجوا المعذره لذلك
ولكن كان احد الاعضاء وضع عدد من الاختبارات او لمعرفة سرعة بديهة وسعة المعلومات وايضا 
صحة الاستنتاج فى السلامه المهنيه لبعض المواقف 

وحقيقه انا من الافراد اللذين استفدت منها كثيرا فى استخدامها فى الشرح وايضا لدفع الطلبه للتفكير
والفضل بعد الله من هذه الاستفاده للشخص الذى وضعها 
لذلك احببت ان تعم الفائده 
واضعها هنا

للاستفاده منها فى اى مجال للشخصى او التدريب او التعليم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

أهمية السلامة المهنية في الوطن العربي
دكتورنا الغالي حفظك الله

ما أشد ما نعاني منه نحن المختصين في السلامة المهنية من عقبات خلال عملنا فالقوانين موجودة ولكن يغيب التطبيق بسبب جهل المجمع عموماً بدور السلامة فلو انطلقنا من البداية مما يقول المعنيين بتطبيق أدوات السلامة نجد:

-	يقول الآباء بأن الظروف الاقتصادية كما يقولون سبب لتهرب الأطفال من التعليم الإلزامي وإلحاقهم بأعمال أقل ما يقال عنها بأنها غير إنسانية وهذا الأمر بسبب جهلهم بما يمكن أن يسبب العمل المبكر العادي من مخاطر على صحة أولادهم ناهيك عن الأعمال الخطيرة التي يمكن أن تفقده ولده هذا بالإضافة إلى أن هذا الولد الجاهل بسبب عدم التعليم لا يمكنه فهم المخاطر وتفاديها


-	عند التطرق إلى المخاطر الموجودة في المنشآت يرجوك صاحب العمل عدم الإكمال أمام العمال حتى لا يخافون ويتركون العمل كون عماله أميون يعتبرون أي خطر مفترض هو خطر محقق


-	يقول صاحب العمل بأن الآلات المستخدمة قليلة الوقاية كون الآلات الحديثة العالية التقنية عالية الكلفة جداً ونسي بأنه ما تحققه الآلات الحديثة من وقاية وسرعة في العمل تحقق له مردود مادي أكبر على المدى الطويل فيما ينظر هو إلى المدى القريب


-	ينسى صاحب العمل أن أي إصابة تحدث لأي لديه عامل هي فقدان لقوة عمل مدربة لديه تؤدي لتعطيل العمل وخسارة مادية كون العامل البديل لا يكون على نفس المستوى في العمل


-	الكلفة المرتفعة للبناء تدفع أصحاب العمل للبحث عن أماكن للتخزين والعمل الإضافي خارج منشآتهم وما يساعده على تأمين ذلك جهل العامة بمخاطر المواد الموجودة وجشعهم للمال المعروض من صاحب العمل الذي لا يتوانى عن استغلال هذا المكن أبشع استغلال بدون اتخاذ تدابير السلامة كون هذا المكان بعيدا ن أعين المراقبة


-	هذا غيض من فيض

أما مناقشة السلامة بشكل علمي نجد بأنه تفتقر الدول النامية غالباً إلى ثقافة سلامة ملائمة 
بالنظر إلى:
•	نقص التزام الإدارة.
•	نقص التدريب.
•	جهل العمال بالأخطار الصحية والممارسات الآمنة لمكان العمل.

عواقب عدم إتباع إجراءات حماية ملائمة على المؤسسات
•	معدلات تغيب أعلى.
•	تدهور المعنويات.
•	خسائر في العمال المهرة ذوي الخبرة.
•	تكاليف تعويضات الإصابات المهنية.
•	الضرر المادي للتجهيزات وأمكنة العمل.
•	مصاريف القضايا القانونية.
•	الغرامات.
•	خسارة صورة الشركة.

عواقب عدم إتباع إجراءات حماية ملائمة على الدول والمجتمعات
•	تنافسية أقل.
•	التقاعد المبكر.
•	التغيب عن العمل.
•	البطالة.
•	الفقر بين أسر العمال المصابين.

ثقافة مكان العمل: تشير ثقافة مكان العمل إلى الطريقة التي يعمل بها العمال ويتصرفون ويفكرون ويتخذون قراراتهم ويتواصلون مع بعضهم.

ومن هنا نجد أن عوامل المساهمة في تطور السلامة:
•	التشريع.
•	الكوارث.
•	عوامل اقتصادية.
•	العرف الاجتماعي.
•	معدات الحماية.

أخيراً وليس آخراً نجد بأنه من الأهمية بمكان ترسيخ ثقافة السلامة لدى كافة أفراد المجتمع بوسائل مختلفة مثل:
-	تدريس ثقافة السلامة في المراحل الدراسية المختلفة
-	الاستعانة بوسائل الإعلام
-	التعليم والتدريب المستمر للعمال
-	وجود مشرفين خبيرين بمخاطر المهنة
-	ابعاد المرأة الحامل والتي في سن الانجاب عن المخاطر التي تؤثر عليها
-	منع تشغيل الأحداث في الأعمال الخطرة 
-	... الخ.
ولموضوع ثقافة السلامة عودة قريبة في موضوع مستقل إنشاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

نظام إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية
ينقسم هذا النظام إلى عدة خطوات في سبيل تحقيق التطبيق الصحيح للسلامة المهنية داخل المنشآت
1-	التخطيط
2-	التطبيق
3-	الفحص والتصحيح
4-	التدقيق والمراجعة
بعد تقسيم العمل إلى خطوات يتم دراسة كل خطوة من خلال :
التعرف: معرفة مخاطر بيئة العمل: يتم فيها التعرف على المخاطر الموجودة في العمل أو الناتجة عنه وتحديد نوع هذه المخاطر:
-	مخاطر هندسية : ميكانيكية –كهربائية- سوء تصميم مكان العمل
-	فيزيائية : مثل الضجيج والأغبرة ...
-	مخاطر كيميائية : من المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة ونواتجها وطر ق تداولها
-	مخاطر حيوية (البيولوجية) : مثل النظافة والعدوى
-	مخاطر العنصر البشري : مثل الخبرة والإهمال
التقييم: يتم تقييم هذه المخاطر وتحديد مدى خطورتها مع تقييم وسائل السلامة الموجودة ومدى فعاليتها.
السيطرة والتحكم:
وهو علم يدرس أفضل السبل لمنع مخاطر العمل أو التقليل منها ما أمكن .
حيث يتم ترتيب طرق التحكم والسيطرة بحسب أهميتها:
1- السيطرة الهندسية : الإزالة - الاستبدال – العزل –التطويق - التهوية
2- السيطرة الإدارية
3- وسائل الوقاية الفردية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

ملف ممتاز
بارك الله فيك لنقله لنا وجزا الله كاتبه بالخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يناير 2008)

الإصابات
حين بدأت الثورة الصناعية في أوروبا ودخول الآلات في العمل بدأت تظهر حوادث كثيرة تؤدي إلى إصابة العمال الذين ليست لهم معرفة بالصناعة وأخطارها، وكانت المصانع تعج بمختلف أنواع المخاطر, وحينما زادت الحوادث بشكل مفزع وأصبح الكل يتحدث عنها ، جرى سن قوانين وتشريعات تلزم أصحاب المصانع بتعويض المصابين عن الحوادث ولو لم يكونوا سبباً في حدوثها.
وحينئذ أخذ أصحاب المصانع بتحسين ظروف العمل تقليلاً للتعويضات التي يدفعونها للمصابين مما قلل من عدد الإصابات، إلا أن نسبة الحوادث عادت مرة ثانية للارتفاع نتيجة التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي في بدايات القرن العشرين بسبب كثرة المواد العضوية والكيميائية التي أدخلت في العمليات الصناعية والتوسع في الاعتماد على الآلة في عملية الإنتاج بالإضافة إلى الرغبة في زيادة الإنتاج وتجاهل قواعد الصحة والسلامة المهنية.
وهذا أدى بدوره لظهور مؤسسات تقوم مقام صاحب العمل بالتعويض عن الإصابة للعامل بدفع اشتراكات من قبل صاحب العمل وتقوم بدراسة الإصابات وشدتها ومعدل تكرارها وتدل الإحصائيات الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية بأن:
•	110 مليون عامل يتعرضون لإصابات مختلفة
•	180 ألف إصابة منها تؤدي للوفاة
•	وبذلك يكون معدل الإصابات :
•	4 إصابات عمل كل ثانية
•	حادث خطير كل 3 دقائق 
نتائج الإصابات:
•	نتائج مباشرة: على العامل نفسه لأنه يتخلف عن الإصابة عجز جزئي أو كلي وأحياناً الوفاة
•	نتائج غير مباشرة: وهي ذات طابع اقتصادي حيث تتكبد المنشأة خسارة بوجود أيام عمل ضائعة, بالإضافة للخسارة المادية التي تتحملها الدولة 

أسباب إصابات العمل عديدة وكثيرة نذكر أهمها :
1- عدم وجود دورات تدريب للعمال الجديدين في العمل
2- وضع العامل في عمل لا يناسب قدراته البدنية (ضعف حواس مثلاً) أو العقلية (مرض نفسي أو حتى حالة نفسية مؤقتة نتيجة مشاكل عائلية مثلاً) 
3- عدم توفر سبل الوقاية المناسبة من الأخطار , مما يزيد من كثرة الحوادث (عدم وود غطاء للحفر أو السيور الناقلة مثلاً) 
4- عدم التقيد بالشروط السلامة المهنية في المؤسسة أو المنشأة ( نقص الإضاءة – نقص السعة – ضيق الممرات – الخ)
5- عدم استعمال وسائل الوقاية الفردية بشكل جيد أو تركها تماماً .
6- الإهمال ونقص الوعي عند العاملين .
7- التنظيم السيئ لقواعد المرور وعدم إتباع العاملين لقواعد المرور الصحيحة

الوقاية من إصابات العمل:

1- تدريب العمال عند التحاقهم بأي منشأة مع توضيح مخاطر العمل لهم وطرق تلافي هذه المخاطر ووضع العامل في العمل المناسب لقدراته الذهنية والبدنية
2- دراسة جيدة لكل إصابة تحصل ومعرفة الأسباب الداعية لتكوينها واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للقضاء على هذه الأسباب , عدا عن ذلك يجب أن تدرس وبشكل دوري ( نصف سنة) جميع الإصابات ومضاعفاتها وأسبابها . وهذا التحليل يسمح بأن تحدد الأسباب الخاصة , ذات الصفات النوعية لهذا العمل.
3- التقيد بقواعد الصحة والسلامة المهنية عند بناء واستثمار المؤسسات والمنشآت والمعامل بصورة فعلية , فيجب أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار جميع التدابير اللازمة لمنع الإصابة .
4- الاعتناء بالأجهزة الكهربائية من حيث تمديداتها التي يجب أن تتم بصورة سليمة ومراقبة اتصالاتها بصورة دورية وفي حال ظهور أي عطل يصلح فوراً مع العناية الخاصة بالعزل الجيد . 
5- العناية بالشروط الصحية للمؤسسة أو المنشأة , الحفاظ على النظافة والنظام في مكان العمل , مما يساعد في إقلال حوادث العمل.
6- استعمال وإتباع وسائل الوقاية الفردية .
7- تجهيز صيدلية ومركز إسعاف أولي ضمن المنشآت . 
8- إتباع والتقيد بقواعد المرور الصحيحة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 يناير 2008)

مشكورا جدا اخونا الفاضل د عدنان

وياليتك تطرح لنا اسئلة مثل تلك الاسئلة 
او على غرارها

ويقوم الاخوة الاعضاء بالاجابة عليها تباعا 
سؤالا سؤالا

مشكورا جدا


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (17 يناير 2008)

رائع مشرفنا الكريم 
وحقيقه لو ان اى صاحب عمل يقرا لعرف ان خسائره اكبر ستكون اكبر لو انه لم يعتمد السلامه 
وان لا ينظر للسلامه نظرة قصيرة الامد وتتعلق بالمال بل الى ابعد الى سلامه و استمراريه العمل دون اصابات يتحمل نتائجها هو 

كلام رائع ولو ان هذا الكلام فقط يقراه المسئولين او القائمين على الصناعه والتربيه والبلديات
لكانت خطواتنا نحو الثقافه سلامه كبيره 

شكرا لك علىالمشاركه الرائعه


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (17 يناير 2008)

رائع وارجوا من الاخوان ليس فقط القراءه بل الكتابه هو المواضيع 
وكتابة رايهم وتجاربهم وايضا معلومات جديده او محدثه 
فى المخاطر وغيرها
تسلم يامشرف


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (17 يناير 2008)

*دراسه بحثيه - مهمه المساهمه من الاخوه مطلوبه مع الشكر*

الاخوه الاعزاء المهتمين فى السلامه المهنيه

فى سبيل نشر ثقافة السلامه فى العالم العربي

اقوم الان بعمل بحث ودراسه وبنفس الوقت ستكون ناقوس للخطر فى ترك الامور هكذا 
وسوف اقوم بمحاولة نشرها فى الوطن العربي وايضا لتقديمها فى المؤتمرات العربيه حتى يتم الاهتمام بالسلامه ومنحها الاهميه والاهتمام المناسب لها

هذه الدراسه والبحث تحتاج الى مجهود ومساهمه من الاخوه جميعا قمت بالعديد من البحوث وجمعت العديد من الاحصائيات لكن هناك دول كثيره غير قادر على معرفة الارقام او مستوى السلامه لديها او حتى اذا كانت توجد تشريعات مخصصه للسلامه فيها

وهو عمل بحث حول السلامه المهنيه بشكل عام لكنها ستركز على الاصابات والحوادث فى العمل 
بسبب عدم الالتزام فى ارشادات واجراءات السلامه 

المساهمه المطلوبه من الاخوه الكرام ان يتم تزويدى بمعلومات واحصائيات عن الحوادث فى السلامه فى بلدانهم حديثه وعن التشريعات 
وهذه المساهمه هى لنشر ثقافة السلامه و ايضا هى مساهمه من انسان فى تنمية مجتمعه 
وعلم جارى وربما يكون سببا فى نجاة شخص من الاصابه وتحذير الاخرين 

ارجوا ان لا تبخلوا بالمساهمه

وهناك امر اخر وهو ان الكثيرين يقراون ولا يساهمون او يشاركون فى طرح او توفير معلومات وهذا مخالف لجذورنا حيث العرب
هم اهل الكرم والجود من يضع معلومه او يساهم فى تغذية العقل وثقافته فهو اكرم العقل العربي وجاد على المجتمع بتثقيف ما ومن استفاد من هذا التثقيف لابد ان يكون اكرم جودا ويساهم بمعلومه
بالمقابل وهو ايضا كمن اقرضك معلومه فردها يجب ان يكون بمعلومه

وسامحونا
ان تجاوزنا


----------



## sayed00 (17 يناير 2008)

دكتور
اثباتا لكرم العرب انا اول من يرد على مشاركتك

بالنسبه للبحث انا من سوف يدعمونك انشاء الله فى هذا المجال على الاقل فى المجال الذى اعمل فيه و هو قطاع كبير (الماء و الكهرباء) فى الامارات

نرجو من الجميع التعاون و لو بمعلومه قد تفيد فى البحث ... اعتقد انه لو كل مهندس ادلى بدلوه فى الموضوع و توفير الاحصائيات فى المجال الذى تعمل به (بلاش البلد) سوف يكون بحث مفيد و ربما اخونا الدكتور يصل بنا الى ما نصبو اليه


----------



## sayed00 (17 يناير 2008)

دكتور
انا معك فى ان المسؤليين عليهم دور كبير و لكن اين دور مسؤول السلامه فى الاقناع و تحويل رأى هؤلاء المسؤوليين الى الصواب

لدى تجربه شخصيه فى هذا المجال و الحمد لله استطعت ان اجعل من مشروع انشائى (المجالات العالية الخطوره و قليلة الاهتمام بالسلامه) نموزج لتطبيق قواعد السلامه مع العلم ان ادارة المشروع كانت غير متعاونه فى البدايه و لكن بالاقناع و ما رؤوه من ما وصلنا اليه اصبح للشركه سمعه ممتازه و فازو باكثر من مشروع لما توصلو اليه من مستوى العالى للسلامه

معلش طولت عليكم و لكن مجرد رأى بأن مسؤولييين السلامه عليهم دور كبير فى تغييير العقليه الرجعيه

سيد


----------



## طيب مره (17 يناير 2008)

*الانضمام تحت مظلة الهيئة العليا للأمن الصناعي*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعدة حيث اعمل في شركة ونرغب الانضمام تح مظلة الهيئة العليا للأمن الصناعي بوزارة الداخلية واحببت الاستفسار عن مزايا الانضمام لمن لديه أي معلومة ... شاكراً ومقدراً للجميع تعاونهم


----------



## البنغدير (18 يناير 2008)

*المساعدة يامهندسين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

في الحقيقة كم يسعدني ان ارى هذه المشاركات الراقية التي تختص بعلم الهندسة بالشكل العام وعلم هندسة النار بشكل خاص.

اخواني الاعزاء انا في الحقيقة في صدد دراسة تتعلق بالتمديدات الارضية لشبكة الغاز الطبيعي
وربطها بالمباني والمنشاءات السكنية وذالك لتقليل حوادث الحرائق و الانفجار وخاصة في المنازل.


ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين والمختصينمن من لدية معلومات بهذا الشأن ان يفيدوني من علم اقد انعم الله عليهم بذالك

وتقبلو خالص تحياتي ودمتم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يناير 2008)

تكرم دكتور سأحاول مدّك بمعلومات عن سوريا وفلسطين إنشاء الله بأسرع وقت ممكن بتحويل الورق إلى ملفات حاسوبية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يناير 2008)

أرجو تحديد الدولة حتى يتمكن الأخوة من مساعدتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يناير 2008)

تسلم دكتور
ما قلته هو ما نحاول إقناع الأخوة به بالمشاركة الفعالة ولو بمعلومة قد يظنها الانسان بسيطة لكنها قد تفيد الآخرين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يناير 2008)

شكراً دكتور أغنيت منتدانا بمشاركاتك القيمة


----------



## sayed00 (19 يناير 2008)

البنغدير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> في الحقيقة كم يسعدني ان ارى هذه المشاركات الراقية التي تختص بعلم الهندسة بالشكل العام وعلم هندسة النار بشكل خاص.
> 
> ...


 

اخى البنغدير
وفقك الله فى مشروعك

هناك اجرءات كثيره يمكن عملها لتجنب الحرائق من هذا النظام وذكر منها على سبيل المثال:
1. عمل اختبارات ضغط للوصلات و التأكد من انها تتحمل الضغط
2. اماكن مرور المواسير تكون بعيده عن مصادر تكون عرضه للحوادث و المواد الاكله (اعتقد الجماعه فى مصر نسو هذه النقطة تماما "ترى المواسير ماره و ظاهره فى الشوارع")
3. تزويد المطابخ و اماكن استعمال الغاز بحساسات للغاز
4. هذه الحساسات تكون موصله بدائرة تحكم تغلق الغاز فى حاله تسرب
5. توصيل الاجهزه التى تستخدم الغاز من قبل فنيين ولا تترك للمستخدم ان يتصرف فيها كما يشاء
6. التوعيه ... التوعيه ............... الى الف مره لانها الاهمز
7. أجهزة انذار الحريق فى المطابخ و توصلها مع نظام التحكم فى الغاز لغلق الغاز فى حالة الانذار بالحريق

اعتقد انه لو تم الموضوع بهذا الشكل سوف تكون خطورة الحريق اقل

سيد


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 يناير 2008)

*databaseprogram*

http://mihd.net/dcz7qj

برنامج database عن الحوادث جميل جدا ياريت يعجبكم يمكن استخدامه فى HSE performance


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 يناير 2008)

تسلم على قاعدة البيانات الرائعة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 يناير 2008)

توقعت المساعدة من الأخ سيد فهو من ضمن إختصاصه
مشكور على المساعدة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 يناير 2008)

مشكورا جدا اخونا الفاضل سيد

فكثيرا ما نحتاج لمثل تلك الاشتراطات
اثناء العمل في المطابخ المركزية 
وكذلك في تجهيزات مطاعم المأكولات الشهيرة

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (19 يناير 2008)

لا شكر على واجب مهندس غسان ومهندس اشرف
مهندس اشرف
هذه الاشتراطات اصبحت تنفذ فى مطابخ الشقق و ليست قاصره على المطابخ المركزيه و المطاعم


----------



## sayed00 (19 يناير 2008)

مشكور مهندس محمد
هل هذه الملف من تنفيذك ام منقول ... لدى بعض الافكار يمكن اضافتها


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 يناير 2008)

من تنفيذى يا باشمهندس سيد ببرنامج access


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 يناير 2008)

من تنفيذى يا باشمهندس سيد ببرنامج access


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 يناير 2008)

من تنفيذى يا باشمهندس سيد ببرنامج access


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 يناير 2008)

اسف من تكرار الرسالة والبرنامج يا بشمهندس سيد طبقا للكود الأنجليزى فى الحوادث وكتابة التقريرriddorويا ريت حضرتك تمدنى بافكارك الجميلة


----------



## sayed00 (19 يناير 2008)

انشاء الله سوف اعطيك بعض الافكار
للتكملة الملف حتى يكون شامل 
بمعنى يكون تقرير حادث + عملية تحليل الحادث و تقييمه حسب متوالية المخاطر + تحليل سبب الحادث 
ووضع التوصيات 

مرفق تقرير خادث به كل ما قلته

رجاء المساعده فى تحويلها الى قادة بيانات

ان كنت تجيد البرمجه بواسطة قاعدة البيانات عندى لك فكرة برنامج جميل جدا (فى مجالنا) بس رد على

سيد


----------



## sayed00 (19 يناير 2008)

نسيت الملف
مرفق


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله انا قويص فى الAccessيا باشمهندس سيد


----------



## sayed00 (19 يناير 2008)

سوف احمل لك برنامج سوف يساعد كثيرا كل كهندسى السلامه
بس مشكلة ان مصممه جعله للتجربه فقط (محدد عدد البيانات الداخله) يعنى عاوز مهندس فاهم برمجه الاكسس .... سوف احمله لك للافاده


----------



## البنغدير (19 يناير 2008)

اخي الحبيب سيد اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تلك المعلومات الهامة
واسأل الله عز وجل ان يوفقك وان يكثر من أمثالك وان يجعل مشاركاتك الهادفة
في ميزان حسناتك.

أخي العزيز اود ان لا اثقل عليك بطلبي هذا وهو
هل توجد مراجع بالغة الانجليزية او كتب او أوراق بحثية
تفيدني لإكمال مشروعي
حيث لايخفى عليك بأني تعب كثير للحصول على معلومات بهذا الشأن
ولاكن للأسف تكللت كل جهودي بالفشل​


----------



## sayed00 (20 يناير 2008)

اخى البنغدير
لا شكر على واجب

سوف انحث لك عن طلبك


----------



## المحمد (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحب أن أوضح أن هناك مسمى بالهيئة عليا للأمن الصناعي بوزارة الداخلية السعودية .
هذه الهيئة هي مرجع للأمن الصناعي في المملكة وانضمام أي جهة حكومية أو شركة صناعية يعني ذلك إلتزامها بشروط هذه الهيئة ومواصفاتها ، ومن الشركات المنظوية تحت مضلة الهيئة شركة أرامكو السعودية وشركة سابك والشركة السعودية للكهرباء وحسب علمي المحدود أن من مزايا الإنضمام لها هو الإستفادة من خبرات هذه الشركات وتبادل المعلومات فيما بينهم في مجال الأمن الصناعي وذلك من خلال الهيئة . 
وأرى أن على إدارة المنتدى تقديم الدعوة لإدارة الهيئة العليا للأمن الصناعي بوزارة الداخلية السعودية للإشتراك في هذا المنتدى(هاتف الهيئة العليا في الرياض هو 4032560/01 ) حيث لا أعلم موقع خاص للهيئة على الإنتنت ، وأنا متأكد من الفائدة العظيمة التي سيجنيها المواطن العربي من هذا الطرح وفق الله الجميع...


----------



## محمد غنيمى (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى على الملف


----------



## محمد غنيمى (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## حسن الشرقاوى (20 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
هناك سؤال برجاء الرد عليه ما المرجع لهذه المعادلات


----------



## sayed00 (20 يناير 2008)

دكتور

الموقع هذا به بعض الاحصائيات فى السعوديه (من موقع ادفاع المدنى)

http://www.cd.gov.sa/CivilDefense/misc/statistics.aspx


----------



## 3Dmaxslim (20 يناير 2008)

مبادرة تستحق التنويه من الحكومة السعودية, أرجوا أن تحوا حدوها الدول العربية الأخرى, في سبيل رقي بالانسان العربي إلى مصاف الأجناس الأخرى التي بدلت النفس والنفيس في سبيل أمن الأشخاص والممتلكات.


----------



## البنغدير (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم (سيد) على الاستجابة لطلبي
وانا في انتظار المصادر​


----------



## fraidi (21 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (21 يناير 2008)

ربي يحفظكم 
ولا استغنى عن مسادتكم وفى ميزانكم 
لان كل من ينجي شخص من اصابه او حادث بمعلومه ربما تكون سبب فى نجاته 
لا يمكن ان تضيع ند الرحمن الرحيم
وبعدين هذا يعتبر من علم نافع نعلمه للاخرين

الله يوفقكم ومنتظر ما ترسلون لى 
*****ى الخاص هو 
axsultan***********


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (21 يناير 2008)

*القيادة الامنة*

ارجو من السادة الزملاء من لديهم دورات عن برنامج القيادة الامنة وافلام توضيحية ادراجها بالملتقي علما بان الموضوع هام وعاجل ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر :1: :1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## محمد قدورة (21 يناير 2008)

يرجى من الأخ starmoooon إعادة تحميل الدورة


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طيب مره (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
شاكراً ومقدراً لجميع من شارك والهيئة العليا للأمن الصناعي تابعة لوزارة الداخلية بالمملكة العربية السعودية .


----------



## sayed00 (22 يناير 2008)

اخى ممدوح
انت طرقت باب خطير و هو safe driving

مرفق ملفات احداهم عن الموضوع 

نرجو الاستفاده


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2008)

*السبب سيجارة*

سيجارة تتسبب باشتعال أكثر من 50 ألف ليتر بنزين​شب حريق هائل يوم 17/1/2008 في محطة وقود على طريق حلب - باب الهوى ، أسفر عن إصابة أربعة من رجال الإطفاء واحتراق المحطة والصهريج و أكثر من 50 ألف ليتر من البنزين . 
واندلعت النيران صباحاً فور البدء بتفريغ صهريج بنزين في المحطة المفتتحة حديثاً باسم محطة معرتمصرين على بعد 10 كم شمال مدينة إدلب .
وحسب رجال الإطفاء الذين ساهموا في إخماد الحريق فإنه عند البدء بتفريغ الصهريج المحمل بالبنزين قام السائق بإشعال سيجارة مما تسبب باندلاع النيران عبر الأبخرة المتصاعدة من الخزانات الأرضية وسرعان ما امتدت إلى الصهريج وأجزاء أخرى من المحطة . 
واستغرق إخماد الحريق أكثر من أربع ساعات ، أصيب خلالها أربعة من رجال الإطفاء اثنان منهما بكسر ورض ، والآخران باختناق وتم إسعافهم جميعاً ، وهم " عبد الهادي عبد القادر ، ممدوح الرجب ، زياد ياسين ، محمد علولو " 
وقال الرائد "عبد الرحمن الشيخ" قائد فوج إطفاء حلب أن 12 آلية إطفاء و35 عنصرا إطفائيا من فوجه شاركوا في إخماد الحريق إضافة إلى كامل عناصر فوج إطفاء ادلب وأضاف" ارتفعت ألسنة اللهب إلى أكثر من 40 متراً ، وقد تمكن رجال الإطفاء من السيطرة على الحريق بعد 4 ساعات " وتقدر الخسائر التي وقعت بأكثر من 6 ملايين ليرة سورية .

لمشاهدة فيلم عن الحريق

http://syria-news.com/pic/Misc/satation-fire.zip


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2008)

*المؤسسة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية - سوريا*

أخي د. عدنان:
أرفق لكم ملف أولي فيه معلومات عن المؤسسة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية في سوريا والماد الناظمة لعمل السلامة المهنية
وسأوافيك إنشاء الله بملفات لاحقة عن القرارات المنظمة لهذه المواد
ولعله من الأفضل أن تكون على الموقع مباشرة لتكون الاستفادة منها اكبر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يناير 2008)

ملفات ممتازة ومفيدة
بارك الله فيك أخي سيد


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (22 يناير 2008)

تسلم مشرفى العزيز 
وبارك الله فيك 
مأجور انشالله بالخير من الله


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (22 يناير 2008)

تسلم Sayed
موقع رائعه وبها معلومات كثيره 
يسلمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## sayed00 (23 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا

كان عندى ملف عن واقعه مماثله بس كانت استخدام الموبيل
حاولت اجده و لكن يبدو انه على الجهاز الثانى
على العموم سوف احمله لاحقا

سيد


----------



## محمد غنيمى (23 يناير 2008)

شكراو جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (23 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (25 يناير 2008)

*تحذير .... رجاء الاحتراز اثناء تعبئة السياره بترول*

اخوانى 
السلام عليكم

الكثير منا لا يهتم اثناء وجوده فى محطات البترول

البعض يدخن
والاخر بيتكلم فى الموبيل
و الثالث 

؟؟؟؟؟؟

الاول و الثانى معروف خطوريه و هناك علامات تحذر من ذلك

و لكن الثالث
لا احد يحذر منه 

هل تعلم ما هو؟

الكهرباء الساكنه

مجرد حركتك و نزولك و الاحتكاك بين الملابس و كرسى يسبب شحنه كهربيه ممكن ان تسبب الحرائق مع وجود ابخره البنزين

شوف الملف المرفق يوضح ما قلت


رجاء اخذ الحيطه 

حفظكم الله من كل شر


سيد​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 يناير 2008)

الكهرباء الاستاتيكية 
الناتجة من الحركة 

اخونا الفاضل سيد

فعلا
شيء مخيف

حفظ الله الناس 
وبصرهم بالسلامة ووسائل الامان

مشكورا جدا على تحذيرك الهام


----------



## sayed00 (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك مشرفنا المميز
على مرورك و تعليقك الجميل

حفظ الله الجميع

لزم التنويه


----------



## احمدربيع (26 يناير 2008)

thank you for this great effort


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك أيها المتميز سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2008)

شكراً لكم على المرور الكريم


----------



## sayed00 (26 يناير 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> شكراً لك أيها المتميز سيد


 
الف شكر مهندس غسان


----------



## احمدربيع (28 يناير 2008)

ملف بور بوينت عن إصابات العمل


----------



## sayed00 (30 يناير 2008)

*أيه حكايتكم ... نايميين و لا فى اجازه*

:70: :70: :70: 

ايه حكاية منتدى السلامه الاسبوع ده

فينكم يا شباب:83: ؟؟؟؟؟ مافيش مشاركات ليه:83: 

نرجو العوده لنشاطكم المعهود:16: :16: :16: 

سيد
:59:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يناير 2008)

صحيح كلامك أخ سيد فلم نشهد أي موضوع جديد هذا الأسبوع
هو إيه الحكاية


----------



## sayed00 (31 يناير 2008)

غسان
الظاهر الموضوع له علاقه بالكابل البحرى المقطوع المؤثر على النت فى مصر و الخليج

نرجو من الجميع المشاركه 

بصراحه الموضوع كده عامل زى الماتش بدون جمهور


----------



## بنان المعتوق (31 يناير 2008)

يا ناس امتحانات نصف السنه ومشغولين


----------



## sayed00 (31 يناير 2008)

ماشى يا اختى
بالتوفيق فى الامتحانات


----------



## ابن سينا (2 فبراير 2008)

*السلامة والصحة المهنية ...والقضاء والقدر!*

السلام عليكم
لقد أدى الفهم الخاظئ لمفهوم القضاء والقدر الى إثارة كثير من النعرات وإختلاق الفتن وإظهار المذاهب وجُعل منها مسألة كلامية تعرض لها كثير من علماء المسلمين على إختلاف مشاربهم المذهبية والعقائدية...كما وأدت الى سوء تطبيق أحكام الإسلام حتى إتخذها كثير من الأمراء ورجال السياسة في العصور الأولى للإسلام بعد موت الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام حجة في إعمال القتل والتشريد والتعذيب في حق المخالفين لهم.
ولا يزال تأثير الفهم الخاطئ لهذا المفهوم مسيطرًا على عقول كثير من العامة ,واثاره السلبية تظهر على تصرفات جل العامة وعدد لا بأس به من المثقفين والدارسين .
ومن آثار الفهم الخاطئ لمفهوم القضاء والقدر ما يترتب عليه من حوادث ومشاكل تقع في مجال العمل ,فصاحب العمل قد يجعل من القضاء والقدر حجة في حدوث ما حدث ,ومنفذاً يهرب بواسطته من طولة القانون,وتنصله من كل مسؤولية تقع على عاتقه.
ولبيان أنه لا تعارض بين القضاء والقدر وتوخي السلامة والصحة المهنية,يجب أن نبين معنى مفهوم القضاء والقدر ومعنى السلامة والصحة والمهنية.....
القضاء والقدر:دون الولوج في المنج الكلامي لهذه المسألة العقائدية فمهوم القضاء والقدر يجب أن يبحث من حيث الثواب والعقاب فقط,وأن لا يمتد الى غير ذلك من إحتياطات ووسائل وأساليب في العمل والوقاية.
الإنسان يعيش في هذا الكون ويقوم بأفعال ,والمتتبع لهذه الأفعال بعين ثاقبة يرى أن هذا الأفعال تقسم الى قسمين :
1.الأفعال التي لا يتحكم فيها الإنسان ولا طاقة له على هذا,فمثلًا مولده وطوله وشكله وأنه رجل أو إمرأة...فهذه مما لا طاقة للإنسان في التحكم فيها,فهو يولد على غير إرادة منه ويموت على غير إرادة منه,وكذلك الأفعال التي تقع عليه من غيره,كأن يتعرض له أحد فيقتله, أو أن يقع على رأسه حجر وهو في الطريق...فهذه الأفعال لا يعاقب عليها الإنسان يحاسب عليها.
2.وأما الأفعال الاخرى وهي التي تقع تحت سيطرته والتي يتحكم فيها الإنسان فهي التي يعاقب ويحاسب عليها ...فمثلًا أن يقتل رجلٌ رجلًا آخر,فهو هنا قام بفعل بإمكانه أن لا يقوم به,أو أن يغش في المواد البنائية,أو يهيئ وسائل تتناسب وطبيعة العمل....فهذه الأفعال والتي يسيطر عليها الإنسان هي محور الفهم الصحيح للقصاء القدر دون إجحاف ولا إنتقاص من العقيدة الإسلامية ولا من حقوق الآخرين.
ولبيان أكثر...الله سبحانه وتعالى خلق كل شئ,خلق الصحة وخلق المرض,خلق الغنى وخلق الفقر,خلق الذكاء وخلق الغباء,خلق السلامة وخلق الهلاك,وحادثة الطاعون في زمن سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب تبين لنا بكل وضوح مفهوم الصحابة والمسلمين الاوائل للقضاء والقدر الفهم الصحيح,حيث قال عمر رضي الله عنه مقولة المشهورة:"أفر من قدر الله الى قدر الله"...أي أفرمن قدر الله وهو المرض الى قدر الله الآخر وهو الصحة.
وأما السلامة والصحة المهنية:فهي توفير كافة وسائل الوقاية والأساليب من أجل حماية العامل,ويجب اخذ بعين الإعتبار الامور التالية:
1.طبيعة العمل
2.بيئة العمل
3.المستوى التعليمي للعمال
4.مستوى التوعية بالسلامة والصحة المهنية
ومما سبق نلاحط أنه لا تعارض بين مفهموم القضاء والقدر ومفهوم السلامة والصحة المهنية,فهي كلها أفعال تقع تحت سيطرة الإنسان وبإمكانه تأمينها أو تفاديها.


----------



## sayed00 (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى ابن سينا

الموضوع واضح و جلى الفرق بين القضاء و القدر و الواقع المفروض عمله (زى ما قلت انها اصبحت شماعه تعلق عليها زلات المسؤوليين عن العمل)

رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم امرنا ان بأخذ بالاسباب فى حديثه الشريف اعقلها و توكل

و شكرا


----------



## المفتش الثاني (3 فبراير 2008)

*سؤالي للخبراء .. ما الفرق بين دورتي Nebosh و Osha ؟*

السلام عليكم

الشكر لأصحاب المنتدى ورواده فقد أثرى بكم.

لدي سؤال وهو ما الفرق بين دورتي NEBOSH و OSHA ؟

حيث أني أكملت دورة NEBOSH national general certificate وأتسائل هل بينها وبين OSHA فرق؟

كما أنني أخطط لدراسة NEBOSH int. Diploma فهل من نصيحة لديكم؟
وهل من مواقع مفيدة وكتب مجانية في هذا المجال؟

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## جمال حسن زيد (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا المهندس جمال زيد صديقك الحبيب في جامعة حلب 
فلسطين جنين
هذا *****ي jamalzaid1970***********
او الخلوي 00972599743168
ارجو ان تراسلني على هذا ال***** باسرع وقت ممكن
لقد اتصلت على الخلوي الخاص بك وتبين انه تغير والفاكس لا يجيب
ابعث رقم هاتفك الارضي والخلوي


----------



## جمال حسن زيد (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا المهندس جمال زيد صديقك الحبيب في جامعة حلب 
فلسطين جنين
:77:


----------



## محب الشرقية (3 فبراير 2008)

اللهم رقي هذا المتدى إلى كل خير


----------



## sayed00 (3 فبراير 2008)

اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك
انت على الطريق الصحيح .......... كمل المشوار و استمر مع Neboshn


----------



## الصقعبي (3 فبراير 2008)

سؤال وهو ما الفرق بين دورتي Nebosh و Osha ؟

عزيزي .. المنشأت الصناعية كافة في السعودية وحتى الكثير من قوانين العمل في المملكة تعتمد عل الأوشا ( أدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية الأمريكية ) بعض دول الخليج الأخرى تعتمد النيوبوش في معايير السلامة المهنية لديها .. لهذا ... مكان عملك قد يحدد دراستك 
أتمنى لك وللأخوة التوفيق


----------



## المفتش الثاني (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم يا إخوان
في الحقيقة معنا في عمان المنشآت الصناعية والنفطية تعتمد النيبوش

أنا أحاول أن أبحث عن كتب للدبلوم ولكن لم أجد على النت
قيمة الكتب عالية جدا 
وقد طرحت موضوعا في ملتقى الطلبات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80180.html
ولم أجد ردا إلى الآن
أتمنى على من يعرف موقع للكتب الإلكترونية أن يرشدني إليه
وله مني الدعاء


----------



## الصقعبي (4 فبراير 2008)

عزيزي المفتش .. هذا الموقع قد يغنيك عن شراء الكتب ان كنت مهتم بالنيوبوش 
http://www.hse.gov.uk
لك أجمل التحيات


----------



## الصقعبي (4 فبراير 2008)

أخوتي الكرام .. أعتذر عن الأنقطاع .. وسؤال حبيب الكل .. أبو السييييييييد في محلة ! وتعليق السيد ( الموضوع كده عامل زى الماتش بدون جمهور ) لزيز أوى !

بالنسبة لي ياشباب بصراحة .. كنت مشغول بجداول التدريب للسنة الجديدة التي ترسلها الشركات ... هذا ليس عذرا للبعد عن منتدانا العزيز ... ولكن أرجو السماح


----------



## الصقعبي (4 فبراير 2008)

*الدورة الـتأهيلية للوقاية من المخاطر ومنع الخسائر في المقاولات الصناعية) )*

Dear gentlemen,
Please, fine below the *******s of the training course of​ 

ACCIDENT & LOSS PREVENTION QUALIFICATION PROGRAM FOR CONTRACTING INDUSTRY​ 

الدورة الـتأهيلية للوقاية من المخاطر ومنع الخسائر في المقاولات الصناعية 
Hope to fine it useful for your kind organization, please, don't hastate to call us for any further information or assistance and we're pleased to design and conduct all the safety courses tat may your company need
Best Regards 
Saleh F. AL-sakabi
Jubail Ind. City 0542337714​ 
ACCIDENT & LOSS PREVENTION QUALIFICATION PROGRAM FOR CONTRACTING INDUSTRY​ 
The following topics will be covered:​ 
• General Instructions
• Responsibilities 
• Safety Disciplinary Policy 
• Procedure for Reporting Injury or 
Illness on the Job
• Basic Rules for Incident 
Investigation 
• First Aid Procedures in Construction 
• Crew Leader Meetings 
• Construction Safety Meeting Topic
Suggestions 
• How to Hold a Good Safety Meeting 
• Walk-around Safety Inspections 
• General Safety Rules for 
Construction
• Ladder Safety Rules 
• Fall Protection Safety Rules 
• Fall Protection Training Guide for 
Employees
• Trenching and Excavating 
• Scaffold Safety Rules 
• Motorized Vehicles and Equipment 
• Material Handling Safety Guidelines 
• Lockout/Tagout of Electrical 
Circuits
• Welding and Cutting Safety Rules 
• Hazard Communication Program 
• Confined Space 
• Hearing Conservation Program 
• Work permit system​ 

• Additional Workshops
• Employee Orientation Checklist
• Employee's Report of Injury Form 
• Incident Investigation Report 
• Crew Leader Safety Meeting Form 
• Safety Meeting Notice 
• Fall Protection Work Plan 
• Construction Self-inspection Guide 
• Safety and Health Inspection Checklist 
• Equipment Safety Inspection Checklist 
• Job Safety Analysis Worksheet 
• Written Hazard Communication 
Program 
• Hazard Communication Checklist 
• Hazardous Substances Employee 
Orientation Checklist​ 
• Course will start on 23 February
to 05 march 2008 ( 10 days ) in
Jubail Industrial City
Saudi Arabia
from 06pm to 10 pm 
• Recognized Certificate by British 
Academy – UK will be issued to 
all participants in additional to A 
Complete Accident Prevention 
manual & Safety Audits, 
checklists Software​ 

Fee: US$ 1450 (20 % OFF for three or more from the same company)
Contact: Mr.Mohammed AbdelGhany 0509291992 0559910312 
saudiskills***********
We will Forward Your Safety Preformance to Exceed Your Goals ​


----------



## sayed00 (5 فبراير 2008)

الصقعبي قال:


> أخوتي الكرام .. أعتذر عن الأنقطاع .. وسؤال حبيب الكل .. أبو السييييييييد في محلة ! وتعليق السيد ( الموضوع كده عامل زى الماتش بدون جمهور ) لزيز أوى !
> 
> بالنسبة لي ياشباب بصراحة .. كنت مشغول بجداول التدريب للسنة الجديدة التي ترسلها الشركات ... هذا ليس عذرا للبعد عن منتدانا العزيز ... ولكن أرجو السماح


 

مشكور حبيبى بو فهد
كان الله فى عونك .. انا عارف ان الكل مشغول 
بس لا تنسونا بالمره

انت الذ و الله و دمك زى العسل

مسموح حبيبى


----------



## sayed00 (5 فبراير 2008)

بالتوفيق يا بو فهد

نتمنى شيئ فى الامارات ... تعالى نسوى البرنامج هنا


----------



## الصقعبي (5 فبراير 2008)

يشرفني عزيزي سيد العمل معك في الأمارات .. لا مانع من تقديم هذة الدورة وغيرها من الدورات في دولة الأمارات . أنت عليك التحضير .. حجز قاعة .. عمل الأعلانات اللازمة .. ومكتب الأتصال .. أنا جاهز وتحت أمرك يا عسسسسل


----------



## omdaa52 (5 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 فبراير 2008)

من أجل الفائدة
ولقلة هذه النوعية من الدورات في وطننا العربي سوف أعتبر ولمدة أسبوع فقط بأن وضع الخليوي والعنوان ليست دعاية
بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 فبراير 2008)

جمال حسن زيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا المهندس جمال زيد صديقك الحبيب في جامعة حلب
> فلسطين جنين
> :77:



حبيبي
مشتاق لك كثيراً وعلى طول على بالي وبفكر فيك وما تركت وسيلة لمعرفة عنوانك عن طريق التلفاز ومن يصل إلى سوريا من الداخل
أرسلت لك إيميل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعة بنعرف أنو كلنا مشغولين لكن 
زورونا كل أسبوع مرة
مو متل الأغنية زوروني كل سنة مرة


----------



## sayed00 (7 فبراير 2008)

*Lti*

السلام عليكم

اعرف جيدا كيفية حساب معدل تكرار الحوادث و ايضا مدى خطوريها للحوادث التى نتج عنها فقدان ساعات او ايام عمل

ولكن سؤالى لكم سادتى الكرام
ماذا لو نتج عن الحادث موت احد العمال (اطال الله اعماركم)
كيف يتم حساب 
LTI Frequancy Rate
و
Severity Rate SR

منتظر أرائكم فعلا محتاج للاجابه عن السؤال


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (7 فبراير 2008)

*حماية البيئة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اولاً اشكركم علي هذا المنتدي والمجهود الواضح وبالنسبة لاقتراح افتتاح منتدي للبيئة مع السلامة والصحة المهنية اري ان يتم افتتاح منتدي منفصل للبية ففي معظم الشركات الكبري يوجد قطاع للبيئة وقطاع اخر منفصل للسلامة وذلك في اكبر قطاعات البترول علما بان قطاع البيئة ممكن يندرج تحتة موضيع كثيرة جدا جدا علما بانني علي استعداد كامل للدعم الفني لهذا المنتدي وافادتي عن كيفية اضافة موضيع كثيرة عندي للبيئة وكيفية وضعها للاستفادة ........... وشكرا لجميع الزملاء


----------



## دكتورالشافعي (8 فبراير 2008)

والله مانقدر ننساكم بالمرة


----------



## sayed00 (8 فبراير 2008)

ايه ياجماعه
فينكم ... محدش قال انا لها ؟؟

فى انتظار رددكم


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (12 فبراير 2008)

هل يوجد باللغة العربية


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (12 فبراير 2008)

ملف رائع وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## رحاب الدوسري (13 فبراير 2008)

*ممكن مساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعد الله اوقاتكم والله يعطيكم العافيه

لو تركتوا ممكن طلب 

توفير لقطات فيديو تختص في مجال الصحه والسلامة المهنية (الحماية من مخاطر الكهرباء)

شاكره ومقدره جهودكم​


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (14 فبراير 2008)

هههههههههههه كأس افريقيا خاد الناس كلها 

مبروك لمصر


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (14 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعة عايزين مواضيع منظومات انذار واطفاء حريق مختلفة


----------



## sayed00 (14 فبراير 2008)

النجم الساطع 2007 قال:


> هههههههههههه كأس افريقيا خاد الناس كلها
> 
> مبروك لمصر


 
الله يبارك فى عمرك

نعم البطوله كانت اكثر من رائعه و لكن مش كل الوقت
...


----------



## sayed00 (14 فبراير 2008)

اختى رحاب
مرحبا بكى فى المنتدى
لو اخذتى جوله فى المنتدى سوف تجدى ما تبحثين عنه

الموقع هذا به الكثير من افلام الفيديو و منا الكثير للعرض المجانى
http://www.eri-safety.com/default.aspx

اتمنى لكى ان تجدى فيه ما تريدين


----------



## sayed00 (14 فبراير 2008)

لم يرد احد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رحاب الدوسري (15 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

مرحبااا بك اخي الكريم والله يعطيك العافيه

بحث في المنتدى ولم اجد طلبي بالتحديد للاسف

والموقع المدرج من قبلكم جميع العروض غير مجانيه اي لابد من الاشتراك 

كذلك لايوجد بها ما احتاجه كل الشكر والتقدير لسعيك اخي الكريم


----------



## سيف المصرى جديد (15 فبراير 2008)

مبروك على القسم الجديد


----------



## sayed00 (15 فبراير 2008)

اختى الكريمه
الموقع به الكثير من العروض المجانيه للعرض (يمكن لكى استعمال الريل 11للتنزيل منه) ما عليكى الا الاشتراك و هو مجانى ايضا
الموقع مغطى كل جوانب العمل و منها الكهرباء


----------



## المختبص (16 فبراير 2008)

الرابط لايعمل لو سمحت ترفعه مرة ثانية


----------



## eng_hazem123 (16 فبراير 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل اخ الكريم
هل لك من رفع الملف مرة أخري

وعلى كل حال جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2008)

فعلا أختي الكريمة الموقع الذي ذكره الأخ سيد مفيد للغاية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2008)

أخوتي الكرام:
الدورة محملة على سيرفر يقوم بحذف الملفات كل مدة ومن الصعوبة أن نطلب من الأخوة إعادة تحميلها من جديد لذا نقوم أنا والأخ نبيل عواد الغباري
برفع الملفات تباعاً لكي يتم تحقيق الفائدة منها وترك فرصة للأخوة لقراءة هذه الملفات والاستفادة منها على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78217.html

مع ملفات أخرى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك أخ سيف المصري الجديد


----------



## فور سيزونز (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يحيى رمضان (17 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
على حد علمي يوجد فصل بين الاصابات حيث تقاس بمعدل الاصابة والشدة وبين الوفيات وهذا ما هو موجود في الشركة التي اعمل بها الـ KPI الخاصة بالوفيات والاصابات كالتالي:
LTIR-Severity Rate - No.# of Fatalities
وكل مقياس له هدف (طبيعي الهدف في الوفيات صفر  )
لا ادخال الوفيات في معدل الشدة هيجعلها تساوي مالانهاية كما انها ليست اصابة لادراجها في معدل الاصابات واذا ادرجت كاصابة فهذا خطا وتقليل شديد من حجمها ولذا يجب افرادها في معدل قياس منفصل


----------



## magdy abd alal (18 فبراير 2008)

الف مبروك علينا العاملين والمعنيين بتلك الرسالة العظيمة


----------



## sayed00 (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخى يحيى على اهتمامك و ردك المفيد
يشرفنى ان تكون مشاركتك الاولى معى


----------



## يحيى رمضان (18 فبراير 2008)

العفو اخي الفاضل وانا بالفعل استفيد من مشاركاتكم في هذا القسم
حيث من الصعب ان تجد منتدى مخصص للسلامة والصحة المهنية في العالم العربي


----------



## فهد جمعان (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وفى القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى.....................................................
والى الامام دائما..............................................................
تحيه ومباركة للاخ العزيز مشرفنا الجديد.................................
...............................ghas971...................................


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 فبراير 2008)

فهد جمعان قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وفى القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع
> ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى.....................................................
> والى الامام دائما..............................................................
> تحيه ومباركة للاخ العزيز مشرفنا الجديد.................................
> ...............................ghas971...................................



تحية لك أخ فهد
وفقنا الله في خدمتكم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2008)

عندما يكون عدد الساعات في الدوام 0 اذا عدد الاصابات =0 وهدا ينطبق على معظم دول الوطن العربي يوم الوالدة مريضة ويوم جاري توفى ويوم راح في نومة ويوم عايز يطعم ابنه ويوم ويوم وهكذا ..............................


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (19 فبراير 2008)

الالتزام ياتي من الادارة العليابتوعية العاملين بتعليمات الامن والسلامة ومكافاة الملتزمين بقواعد وتحوطات الامان وزرع روح الفريق وجعل الشعار هو دائما السلامة اولاوالسلامة ليست اسطوانات اطفاء فقط وانماتحليل مخاطر العمل وتوعية من يمسهم الامر وتوضيح مخارج الطواري ووضع نسبة من راسمال اي مشروع لتغطية متطلبات السلامة لان خسارة اى عامل والتعويضات التي يسجنيها ابهض من توفير اللازم لتجنب ما قد يحدث من اضرار


----------



## sayed00 (20 فبراير 2008)

جمال ابراهيم قال:


> عندما يكون عدد الساعات في الدوام 0 اذا عدد الاصابات =0 وهدا ينطبق على معظم دول الوطن العربي يوم الوالدة مريضة ويوم جاري توفى ويوم راح في نومة ويوم عايز يطعم ابنه ويوم ويوم وهكذا ..............................


 
اخى جمال
فين بحصل دلوقتى الكلام ده .... الموضوع ده كان من زمن بعيد


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (20 فبراير 2008)

*أريد المساعدة في الحصول على برنامج (Safety Managmen ) وإذاكان معرب أحسن وجزيتم خيرا*

للمهتمين بالصحة والسلامة المهنية أريد برنامج (Safety Managmen ) وحبذا النسخة العربية
وإذا لم يكن هناك برنامج عربي أريد البرنامج بالنسخة الانجليزية ضروري جدا

بارك الله فيمن يساعدني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا دكتور دائما مشاركاتك تثري


----------



## fraidi (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## فهد جمعان (20 فبراير 2008)

*إنفجار جديد في تكساس2008*




​

​
Breaking News: Blast rocks Alon USA in Big Spring, Texas 



 
Four people were reported injured as the result of an explosion and fire about 8:20 a.m. today at the Big Spring Alon Refinery. Emergency personnel closed Interstate 20 and evacuated those in the immediate vicinity of the refinery. (HERALD photo/Thomas Jenkins)

By STEVE REAGAN Staff Writer
A massive explosion rocked the Big Spring Alon Refinery this morning, injuring at least four people and causing extensive damage to the facility.




Courtesy photos/Claudine Cooper/Images taken from South Mountain


The morning calm of Big Spring was abruptly shattered at about 8:20 a.m. today when an explosion occurred in the light gas unit of the refinery, officials confirmed.
Unofficial reports state that a propylene leak in the unit sparked the explosion, which was heard as far as 50 miles away and shattered windows miles from the refinery. Eyewitnesses reported seeing a knee-high gas cloud from the leak, which resulted in an emergency evacuation order just minutes before the blast.






 
“I heard it like just about everyone else,” Howard County Judge Mark Barr said. “It sounded like a bus hit the outside of my house. I ran outside and saw what was happening and immediately called the county emergency coordinator, but he was already quite busy at the time.”

“It was extremely scary. You shook you were so scared,” said Laura McEwen, the wife of Big Spring Mayor Russ McEwen who lives about two miles from the refinery. “Our walls shook. It jolted your bed. It was like an earthquake.”

Within minutes, fire erupted in several sections of the refinery, sending an enormous column of black smoke miles into the sky.

Miraculously, no life-threatening injuries were reported as of 11 a.m. One refinery worker was airlifted to a Lubbock hospital with undisclosed injuries because of burns, while three others were transported to Scenic Mountain Medical.


 
One of the injured was a motorist whose vehicle was hit by debris while traveling next to the refinery on Interstate 20.
All other refinery employees and contractors were accounted for, officials said.
Emergency units from across Howard County and the Permian Basin responded to the scene. Firefighters from Big Spring, Howard County Volunteers and other communities were assisting Alon’s firefighters battle the blaze, which was still raging at noon today.

Smoke from the fire appeared to be dissipating around noon and officials were quick to reassure jittery residents.

“I want to assure the public that they are in no eminent danger,” Mayor McEwen said. “Judge Barr and I are asking people to just stay home and let the emergency personnel handle the situation.”

“What you can see from your home is what you can see at the refinery — a lot of black smoke,” Barr added. 

Big Spring Police and Howard County Sheriff’s Office personnel, Along with auxiliary volunteers, had cordoned off roads leading into and from the refinery. Officials said Interstate 20 traffic had been rerouted from Highway 350 to Salem Road.

“All emergency response plans are in effect now,” McEwen said. “We are working with a team from Alon by the minute, literally.”

McEwen said personnel appeared to be getting a handle on the emergency.
“Alon officials are very confident they are getting things under control,” he said. “As good as you can feel about something like this, they feel good about things.”

Fearing for the safety of students, Big Spring Independent School District officials ordered dismissal of classes from Washington and Moss elementaries, the two campuses closest to the refinery, at about 8:50 a.m. Soon after, they dismissed classes at all other campuses, Assistant Superintendent Carie Dunnam said.
Several sporting events scheduled for today involving BSISD teams have been postponed, Dunnam added.

Citing safety concerns, Howard College officials also decided to suspend classes this morning.

After consultations, Coahoma ISD officials decided to continue classes today, Administration Secretary Judy Dobbs said.

Several traffic accidents blamed on “rubber-necking” motorists also were reported this morning, although no major injuries were reported.

U.S. Congressman Randy Neugebauer and State Rep. Joe Heflin arrived in Big Spring this morning to assess the situation, officials said.

Contact Staff Writer Steve Reagan at 263-7331, ext. 234 or by e-mail at [email protected] This email address is being protected from spam bots, you need Javascript enabled to view it





Last Updated ( Monday, 18 February 2008 ) 
Comments​ 
*There are no comments yet - feel free to add one using the form below...*​ 

Page 1 of 0 ( 0 comments )


©2005 MosCom

Add comments to this article: Breaking News: Blast rocks Alon USA......​ 
Name _(required)_​ 
E-Mail _(required)_
Your email will not be displayed on the site - only to our administrator
Comment​ 













 










​
​

Copyright © 2008 Big Spring Herald

منقوووووول

يمكن مراجعة الموضوع على الرابط التالي : http://www.bigspringherald.com/explosion.html​


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

يمكن المشاهدة من خلال الملف المرفق ​


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

شكراً لك مهندس غسان وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم: ما طلبته موجود داخل المنتدى على الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t74954.html
وبرنامج آخر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76663.html

نرجوان يكون هذا طلبك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 فبراير 2008)

شكراً لك على النقل المفيد
مشاهد مروعة ( المشاهد موجودة على ملف الوورد فقط فهي لم تظهر في الرسالة أو في الموقع الأصلي)
حما الله منشآت بلادنا العربية النفطية وغيرها


----------



## حسن الشرقاوى (21 فبراير 2008)

اقتراح ممتاز 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2008)

LTI Frequency Rate indicates the number of lost-time accidents calculated per 1 million manhours. This method is used by many *regulatory bodies around the world. .*


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين ياشباب جزاكم الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (21 فبراير 2008)

*موضوع للمناقشه : مخاطر الكهرباء*

موضوع للمناقشه​ 
اخوانى نريد ان نفتح موضوع مخاطر الكهرباء و خصوصا من يعمل فى شبكات الضغط العالى 11و33و132و400 ك.ف​ 
نريد من اخوانا مهندسى الكهرباء ان يدلو بدلوهم فى هذا الموضوع و كذلك الساده محترفى السلامه ​ 
ياجماعة الخير الموضوع غايه فى الخطوره لذلك لابد من توضح كثير من الامور للعامه و كذلك لمن يعمل فى المجال لكى تعم الفائده على الجميع​ 
سوف اقول لكم لماذا طرحت الموضوع ده دلوقتى​ 
احد الكهربائيين كان يعمل 11 ك.ف على انه معزول و فى الحقيقه لم يكن كذلك ​ 
تخيل ماذا سيحدث له​ 
سوف اقول لكم بعد ذلك​


----------



## فهد جمعان (23 فبراير 2008)

آمين يا رب العالميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (23 فبراير 2008)

فهد جمعان قال:


> آمين يا رب العالميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن



اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## محب الشرقية (24 فبراير 2008)

اللهم اجرنا


----------



## جمال محمد عنيزات (24 فبراير 2008)

*جمعيات مكافحة التدخين*

يرجى التكرم من الأخوة موافاتي بعناوين جمعيات مكافحة التدخين في أي بلد عربي أو أجنبي وماهي الوسائل المتبعة من أجل معالجة المدخنيين والتي تعتبر ناجحة برأيكم علماً انني لست مدخناً ؟:1:


----------



## جمال محمد عنيزات (24 فبراير 2008)

*مخاطر العمل في قطاع المياه شاملة الصرف الصحي*

ماهي مخاطر العمل للعاملين في قطاع المياه والصرف الصحي ؟


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور وماقصرت 
كثر الله خيرك يالغالي


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (25 فبراير 2008)

مضوع هام جدا ويجب التعمق في فهمه


----------



## خالداسماعيل (25 فبراير 2008)

*عقد السلامه للسائقين داخل الموقع*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته ..
نظرا لاهميه القياده و مخاطره المتعدده داخل مواقعنا و الطرق العامه فانى اود ان ابدا اولى مشاركاتى فى هذا المنتدى العظيم و المثمر باقتراح بسيط عن عمل عقد سلامه القياده لكل السائقين داخل المواقع بين السائق و مدير السلامه و مدير الموقع للالتزام بتعليمات القياده داخل الموقع و حمايه المنشات والافراد من المخاطر 
نموزج العقد مرفق 
و هو مجرد مثال يمكن لاى شخص التعديل او التطوير طبقا لظروف موقع العمل 

أرجو الرد او المشاركه الفعاله 
ِشكرا جزيلا


----------



## sayed00 (25 فبراير 2008)

فين مهندسين الكهرباء


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

الف مليون شكرااا


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

تسلم يدينك الف شكر


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 فبراير 2008)

أخــــــــــــي الفاضل sayed 

جزاك الله خيرا على موضيعك الرائعة

ولكن في مشكلة معي في هذ الموضوع ان الفديوهات لاتتحمل ولا تفتح لكي تعمل on line


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا

وزادك الله علما نافعا


----------



## رااااكان (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرااا مليون


----------



## sayed00 (26 فبراير 2008)

*ضغط الدم*

.



[SIZE=+1]*Human Blood Pressure Range Diagram*[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]The *1st Number: *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Systolic pressure*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] is the pressure generated when the heart [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*contracts*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*.*[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]The *2nd Number: *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Diastolic pressure*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] is the blood pressure when the heart is [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*relaxed.*[/SIZE]​ 

[SIZE=-1]What is [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*Normal Blood Pressure*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]? Buy and use a [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*blood pressure monitor*[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]. Compare your BP reading with the numbers on the chart above. Draw a line from your systolic pressure to your diastolic pressure. Is the slope of the line about the same as shown on the chart?[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Where do YOU fit in? What are your risk factors?[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]Are your blood pressure readings within the normal blood pressure range?[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]Should you take anti-hypertension medication to lower your blood pressure?[/SIZE]​ 

[SIZE=-1]Normal human daily Blood Pressure Range can vary widely, so any single blood pressure monitor reading is not reliable. BP monitor readings must be taken at different times of day, to determine AVERAGE blood pressure over time.[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]What is important is your AVERAGE BP, or MAP (Mean Arterial Pressure) over time.[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]Or, where are those numbers sitting MOST of the time?[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]Normal MAP is about 93 mm of mercury.[/SIZE]​ 

[SIZE=-1]Lowering High Blood Pressure Tactics[/SIZE]​
[SIZE=-1]Download a 1-page printable .PDF file of the [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Blood Pressure Chart[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] above.[/SIZE]​ 

[SIZE=-1]For the scientists among you: The pressure of 1mm of mercury = 0.019337 PSI. A systolic blood pressure of 2 PSI is good, a systolic blood pressure of 3 PSI is not good.[/SIZE]​ 
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 فبراير 2008)

شكراً لك أخ سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 فبراير 2008)

يبدو بأن مهندسين الكهرباء لا يريدون إفادتنا
ونتمنى منهم مناقشة الموضوع فهو ذو أهمية قصوى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 فبراير 2008)

*مواضيع طبية*

سننقل إلى هذا الرابط جميع المواضيع الطبية
لسهولة الاطلاع عليها
رغم أن بعضها بعيد عن تخصص قسمنا


----------



## sayed00 (27 فبراير 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> يبدو بأن مهندسين الكهرباء لا يريدون إفادتنا
> ونتمنى منهم مناقشة الموضوع فهو ذو أهمية قصوى


 
غسان 
موضوعى ليس لتعليم احد او لنصيحه احد
كل ما اريده هو مناقشة الموضوع من واجهة خبرة الاخوة مهندسى الكهرباء و بيننا و ذلك لكى نستفيد جميعا

لان لدى الكثر فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 فبراير 2008)

*عقد ممتاز*

عقد ممتاز وفقكم الله
ولو كنا نتمنى استعمال اللغة العربية في عقودنا الرسمية فهي لغتنا الأم التي نعتز بها
على كل حال أرفق ترجمة لملفكم مع بعض الاضافات
مع تمنياتنا بتفاعل الأخوة مع الموضوع ووضع مقترحاتهم


----------



## sayed00 (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
معلش انا بختلف معاكم المره دى
مهندس خالد و مهندس غسان

اولا تجربه القوانين و العقود اثبت انها لا تصلح ولا تؤدى الى توعيه

علينا ان نعمل جاهدين على تغيير الفكر الى توعية الناس و من نفسهم سوف يلتزمون
انا عارف ان هناك صعوبه و سوف تأخذ وقت و لكن علينا ان نبدأ

كنا فى مؤتمر فى ابوظبى بخصوص اصدار قانون جديد يلزم الشركات بتطبيق نظام ادارة الصحه و السلامه و البيئه و كانت مشاركاتى تتعلق بالتوعيه و رفع مستوى الوعى العام بدايه من الاطفال فى المدارس لكى ينشأء جيل افضل منا يحمل راية الوعى


----------



## حسام البحرين (28 فبراير 2008)

*En 746-2*

السلام عليكم 

طلب من مهندسي السلامة .. ابحث عن ال"ستاندرد" الاتي : 
EN 746-2 
Industrial thermoprocessing equipment. Safety requirements for combustion and fuel handling systems 

و لكم جزيل الشكر .. 

حسام


----------



## حسام البحرين (28 فبراير 2008)

طلب اخر 

N*FPA 86 * - Ovens and Furnaces 

شكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 فبراير 2008)

أخي سيد:
أنت لا تختلف معي فقد قلت سابقاً في أكثر من مكان أن الوصول إلى السلامة الحقيقية في عملنا منذ البداية من خلال التوعية والتدريب ورفع مستوى الوعي للسلامة بدءً من المدرسة والمنزل ولهذا أدخلت ما يسمى بمخاطر العنصر البشري في مخاطر العمل.
ولكن نحن ننظر إلى العقد من جهة الالزام وتحمل المسؤوليات وهذا ما ناقشته هنا


----------



## رااااكان (29 فبراير 2008)

ساعيدها ..


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (1 مارس 2008)

*للافادة*

ارجوالافادة عن المواضيع التالية حيث ان معضمها لم يتم التطرق لهosha
*– منع الحرائق ومكافحتها – طفايات الحريق نظرة شاملة – وسائل الانذار – الحماية من اخطار الحريق - مسالك الهروب – المخاطر الكهربائيه – معدات الوقاية الشخصية – التهوية والاخلاء – مبادىء السلامة والصحة المهنية – امراض الدم المهنية – علم البيئة Ergonomics – شروط أوشا للمختبرات NFPA & OSHA – منع ومكافحة الحرائق داخل المختبرات (NFPA-45 ) – الصحة المهنية واساليب التحكم البيئية– حماية القوى السمعية – حماية الجهاز التنفسى –اعمال اللحام والقطع – التعامل مع الغاز المضغوط واسطواناته - التعامل مع الازمات المعملية– تداول المواد الخطرة وتخزينها– الحماية من اخطار السقوط – المخاطر الكيميائية – معدات السلامة والانقاذ فى مواقع العمل – الشدادات المعدنيه – سلامة اعمال الحفر– العمل داخل الاماكن الضيقة – السلالم الثابته والمتحركة – الاوناش والمنصات – تداول المواد الخطرة – تصنيف المناطق الخطرة – التخلص من النفايات – الرافعات - اللافتات والبطاقات والعلامات التحذيرية –تحقيق الحوادث – المخاطر السمعية التفتيش وكتابة التقارير-:30:*


----------



## محب الشرقية (1 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهاجر (1 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للجميع...*

السلام عليكم

بعد الشكر لكاتب الموضوع

أنا أؤيد المهندس غسان في رده التوعية مهمة بقدر أهمية الإقرار

ولو أني ارى جملة تحمل المسؤولية تكفي بدون ذكر (الالزام) ...




المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> أخي سيد:
> أنت لا تختلف معي فقد قلت سابقاً في أكثر من مكان أن الوصول إلى السلامة الحقيقية في عملنا منذ البداية من خلال التوعية والتدريب ورفع مستوى الوعي للسلامة بدءً من المدرسة والمنزل ولهذا أدخلت ما يسمى بمخاطر العنصر البشري في مخاطر العمل.
> ولكن نحن ننظر إلى العقد من جهة الالزام وتحمل المسؤوليات وهذا ما ناقشته هنا


----------



## مهاجر (1 مارس 2008)

*حادثة فشل أختبار الضغط لمرجل*

السلام عليكم.. 

في الملف المرفق تجدون تفصيل لحادثة وقعت في الصين بسبب فشل أختبار الضغط لمرجل بسبب مواد التصنيع 

China hydrotest failure


----------



## aalmasri (1 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا ابا محمد
فعلا هذه مشكلة كبيرة, والمشكلة الاكبر ان المستوردين في بلادنا يستوردوا البضائع من الصين لرخصها ولا يعيروا امر المواصفات اية اهمية, فينتهي بنا الامر باسوا من هذا حين تفشل بعض الاجهزة وهي تحت الاستخدام.
اعتقد انه يجب توعية المستوردين لامور مثل هذه خاصة انها قد تتعلق بحياة الناس

مشكور على الموضوع...ودمت بخير


----------



## sayed00 (1 مارس 2008)

مشكور مشرفنا الكريم

توقعت قبل ان ارى الملف ان التلف سوف يكون فى التوصيلات (اللحام) و لكنى صعقت عندما رأيت ان التلف كان فى العدن نفسه

هذا يوضح تواضع معلومات المصمم و اختياره للمواد و كذلك تواضع خودة المواد المستخدمه (الصين بقى)


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي ابو محمد
يقول المثل العربي
يا مسترخص اللحمة عند المرقة تندم
والغالي سعرة فيه 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو محمد
فعلاً مشهد مريع فالسوء في المعدن نفسه وهذا ما يذهل بأن تتحمل الوصلات ضغط أكبر من المعدن نفسه
وهذا ما يذكرنا بمبدأ السلامة بان المواد الأولية الجيدة تؤدي إلى الأمان الأفضل
وإنشاء الله سنناقش هذا الموضوع في دورة السلامة المخاطر الهندسية - مخاطر الضغط والمواد المضغوطة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 مارس 2008)

سنتطرق إليهم كلهم في زاوية الأوشا
ولكن رويدكم علينا فالكل لديه مشاغل
ونحن نضع في هذه الزاوية ملفات جديدة كلما سمح لنا الوقت بذلك
لذا نستميحكم عذراً على تقصيرنا
فإن كانت الملفات لديك يمكنك مساعدتنا وإدراجها ضمن زاوية الأوشا فهي مفتوحة للجميع


----------



## مهاجر (1 مارس 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم

هذا القسم من أقرب الأقسام لقلبي لتميزه وتفرده في المادة المقدمة ومشاركة المخلصين امثالكم

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالداسماعيل (2 مارس 2008)

إلى الاخوه الاعزاء شكرا جزيلا على المشاركه البناءه 
احب اوجه نظركم انى اتفق مع المهندس غسان فى رايه . لان هذا العقد يعتبر رساله للافراد و ليس عقد حساب او عقاب و الهدف الاساسى منه هو نشر الوعى فى المقام الاول و ارسال رساله الى السائق وتذكره له باحطياطيات السلامه الواجبه اثناء القياده
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fraidi (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق بويرق (4 مارس 2008)

موضوع اجمل من جميل

الف شكر


----------



## sayed00 (5 مارس 2008)

اخوانى


شو رأيكم فى كهربائى مسك كابل 220 فولت هل يموت؟؟

* 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*

بالطبع نعم

طيب لو الكابل 415 فولت

ايه رأيكم؟؟


؟
؟

؟
؟

؟
؟

اكيد حيموت

طيب شو رأيكم فى كهربائى غبى
اعتقد ان كابل 11 ك.ف معزول و راح اشتغل

هل سيبقى منه شيئ؟؟


نعم مازال حى يرزق

مجرد بعض الحروق

فعلا الاعمار بيد الله

هذا الحادث معى الان تحت التحقيق

بعد الانتهاء سوف اعرض لكم الموضوع للاتعاظ و يكون درس للجميع للتعليم منه


انتظرونى​


----------



## بهراااااااااام (6 مارس 2008)

اود ان اقدم شكر الى المشرفين و القائمين على هذا المنتدى الفريد من نوعة


----------



## sayed00 (7 مارس 2008)

*مطب صناعى لا يؤثر على سيارتك*

اخوانى الكرام​ 
المشروع القومى فى بلدنا هو مطب لكل مواطن؟؟!!​ 
بصراحه من كثرة المطبات فى الشوارع و ما تسببه من تلف السيارات​ 
ازف اليكم هذه المطبات الجديده و الفريده ​ 
لا تؤثر مطلقا على سيارتك و لا تتلف الشارع و تفى بالغرض​ 

اليكم الصور فى المرفقات

قبل ماتغادر قولى رأيك​


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (9 مارس 2008)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً
شكراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 مارس 2008)

مطبات مفيدة وفكرة غاية في الذكاء والطرافة
ولكن ماذا لو تعود عليها الشبان وصاروا يسرعون دون أن يتوقفوا عندها


----------



## sayed00 (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا غسان على مرورك و ردك

لاعتقد خصوصا فى مصر لان الشوارع المكسره (نفس الصوره) كثيره و من الصعب التفريق بينها و بين الصوره


----------



## sayed00 (9 مارس 2008)

معظم من مرو على الموضوع شافو الملفين الاول و الثانى و لكن فكرة الموضوع كامله فى الملف الثالث

رجاء الاطلاع على الملف الثالث لتتضح الصوره

شكرا


----------



## اللورد العدنان (10 مارس 2008)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (11 مارس 2008)

مشكور......
والله يجزيك الخير......


----------



## اسحاق جرجس (12 مارس 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## احمد الناصح (12 مارس 2008)

Thanks 4 U


----------



## سمير احمد (12 مارس 2008)

موضوع شيق وانا عندى فيديوهات كتير بس للاسف انا مش بعرف انزلهم على المواقع ولكن ان شاء الله هتعلم انزلهم ويكونوا تحت ايديكم بأذن الله


----------



## سمير احمد (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا لازم نعرف اخطاء الغير علشان نقدر نتفادى اخطأنا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 مارس 2008)

نرحب بمشاركاتك معنا
تستطيع الاضافة عن طريق ضغط إضافة رد ومن ثم تجد هناك روابط للتحميل وإن كانت الملفات ذات لاحقة غير موجودة تستطيع ضغط الملف بواسطة Winzip وتحميله
أو إذا كان موضوع جديد عن طريق ضغط موضوع جديد في الصفحة الرئيسية للقسم
وفقك الله


----------



## fraidi (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## h.chemist (13 مارس 2008)

*ياجماعه ارجوكم ارجوكم ساعدوني في الموضوع ده انا عايز اعرف*

عايز اعرف ايه هو مستقبل الامن الصناعي بالنسبه للكيميائيين لاني ناوي ادخل المجال وايه هي الدورات المفيده وبكام ومكانه فين في مصر ارجوكم ساعدوني شكرا وهل فيه شغل لمهندسين الامن الصناعي


----------



## sayed00 (14 مارس 2008)

اخى الكريم
مهندسى الصحه و السلامه و البيئه م المجال غايه فى الروعه والمجال مطلوب جدا حاليا فى معظم الدول و حاليا نظرا للطلب عليه كبير جدا هناك قله من المهندسين و الفنيين فى المجال لذلك ينعكس على الرواتب تكون مرتفعه الى حد ما

لذلك انصحك بالمجال 
اما بخصوص الدورات كثيره و لكنها غاليه الى حد ما

فى توقيعى سوف تجد ان هناك دوره فى N B O S H فى مصر يمكنك الاتصال على الاخ المنسق

بالتوفيق


----------



## h.chemist (14 مارس 2008)

ممكن لو سمحت عنوان بريدك الالكتروني للتواصل لاني لسه جديد في المجال او لو ممكن ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــthanks my brother


----------



## h.chemist (14 مارس 2008)

ياجماعه انا شايف ان موضوع انكم تشيلوا ال***** دة موضوع غريب ومش واضح وانا بقترح انه منفعته بوجوده احسن كتير اووي من اننا نشيله لانه دة الهدف من المنتدي هو المعرفه والمساعده علي المعرفه وليس العكس ياسياده المشرف ومع كامل احترامي العميق لراي المنتدي ولكنه هذا راي شخصي فقط لا غير


----------



## sayed00 (15 مارس 2008)

h.chemist قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت عنوان بريدك الالكتروني للتواصل لاني لسه جديد في المجال او لو ممكن ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــthanks my brother


 
تم الرد عليك اخى الكريم (بعثت لك ميل)


----------



## رااااكان (15 مارس 2008)

فكرة فائقة الروعة الف شكر لك ..


----------



## رااااكان (15 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير دائما يجب اخذ الحيطة والحذر..


----------



## h.chemist (15 مارس 2008)

سيدي الكريم للاسف لم يصلني *****ك ولكن اود ان اسالك ماهي انسب دوره لي لكي استطيع ان اخذها واستخدمها في مجال العمل وتكون مطلوبه ومجديه من حيث العائد المادي انا كيميائي


----------



## h.chemist (15 مارس 2008)

بريدي الالكتروني هو cowboy_33332000 at yahoo ارجو من المشرف ترك البريد وهذا رجاء لكي استطيع التحدث معه لاني هذا الامر به مستقبلي


----------



## فور سيزونز (16 مارس 2008)

*أبحث عن دوراة في السلامة في السعودية*

السلام عليكم 
اخواني من الصعب جداااااااا وجود معاهد متخصصة لإعطاء دورات في السلامة او هذا ما اواجه انا 
عليه فأنا أتمنى منكم مساعدتي واعطائي عناوين وارقام معاهد متخصصة في السعودية للحصول على دورات في السلامة 

ولكم مني كل الود والاحترام 

فور سيزونز


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 مارس 2008)

*نصيحة*

اخواني ااعزاء بالمنتدي
اخيكم كيميائى
36سنة
عملت كمراقب جودة 9سنوات بمصنع اغذية 
ثم 3سنوات بمصنع اسمدة 
لكن عملي الحالي unsafe ولذلك فكرت بتغير my carrier
الي مجال hseولكن تكايف الدورات مكلفة بالاضافة انها تعتبر نظرية الي حد ما مع عدم
وجود خبرة عملية الي حد ما
انا محتار
فهل من نصيحة:81:


----------



## sayed00 (17 مارس 2008)

اخى احمد

أولا المبدء unsafe كمراقب جوده مش مظبوط و كيف حيكون فى HSE 

المجال كبير و شيق عليك بتدعيم نفسك بالعلم و الخبره و هما السبيل للنجاح فى HSE

بالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (17 مارس 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد منير حسن (18 مارس 2008)

*Hsems*

how u can find gaps in your HSE MS through some questions


http://mihd.net/mkwzt38


----------



## محمد منير حسن (18 مارس 2008)

يا بشمهندس انت من خلال عملك فى الأسمدة ممكن ان تتجه الى Hseوذلك من خلال القراءة فى بعض المواضيع مثل الحريق والتعامل مع المواد الخطرة والأمونيا واخطار البخار وتاخد Osha من الجامعة الأمريكية وثمنها 2000 جنيه واذا احتجت اى معلومة انا تحت امرك والله المستعان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 مارس 2008)

important file
thanks


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (18 مارس 2008)

اخواني شكرا علي التواصل وارجو المزيدعلي البريد الالكترونيdamerensanعلي 
Gmail
بشمهندس محمد منير ارجو مذيد من المعلومات علي البريد الاكتروني


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (18 مارس 2008)

*السلامة المهنية بمنطقة شمال خليج السويس*

الاخوة الاعزاء
لحبي الشديد لكم لم اجد معين بعد الله غيركم
كيميائي غلبان والوظائف ملطشة معاه عمره 35 سنة يريد وظيفة في السلامة المهنية بمحافظة السويس بمصر
وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير والثواب
:80:


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (18 مارس 2008)

Special File From Special Man


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2008)

احمد افندى

حلوه شحاتة الوظيفه دى

عندك خبره فى المجال ولا ؟؟؟

ابعتلى سيرتك الزاتيه

و ربنا يسهل


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 مارس 2008)

*Important program*

برنامج مهم لأعداد خطة تد ريب للسلامة والصحة المهنية بشركتك وارجو من الأخوة اعطاء رايهم والله المستعان

http://mihd.net/6hyzqwx


----------



## محمد منير حسن (19 مارس 2008)

المشكلة فى عملية مراجعة المواد وهل هى متطابقة للمواصفات قبل الأختبارلانك بعد التشغيل سستعامل مع درجات حرارة عالية وضغوط عالية وتاكل


----------



## محمود السلمونى (19 مارس 2008)

ممتاز جدا و شكرا جزيلا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## sayed00 (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الصقعبي (20 مارس 2008)

فور سيزونز قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخواني من الصعب جداااااااا وجود معاهد متخصصة لإعطاء دورات في السلامة او هذا ما اواجه انا
> عليه فأنا أتمنى منكم مساعدتي واعطائي عناوين وارقام معاهد متخصصة في السعودية للحصول على دورات في السلامة
> 
> ...


 
تحية وتقدير .. أتصل على ********** وستجد طلبك ان شاء اللة


----------



## مونيا الليبية (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (21 مارس 2008)

بشمهندس سيد
ياتري هل وصلتك سيرتي الذاتية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ameer salah (22 مارس 2008)

*المزيد يا استاذ غسان*

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا 
اريد معرفة المواقع التي احصل منها على برامج وتطبيقات الصحة والسلامة البيئية (stander)


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2008)

يمكنكم ارسال رسائل خاصة للأعضاء يرجى عدم ذكر هواتف


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2008)

ameer salah قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا
> اريد معرفة المواقع التي احصل منها على برامج وتطبيقات الصحة والسلامة البيئية (stander)



تجد مواقع سلامة مهنية على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69568.html


----------



## ameer salah (23 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا المواقع كلها مفيدة 
اشكرك على التواصل 
لدي سؤال يااستاذ غسان 
هل توجد مواصفة للصحة والسلامة المهنية في مجال التعدين ؟ 
اذا كانت الاجابة نعم . من اين يتم الحصول عليها ؟ 
اعتذر عن كثرة الاسئلة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2008)

ameer salah قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا المواقع كلها مفيدة
> اشكرك على التواصل
> لدي سؤال يااستاذ غسان
> هل توجد مواصفة للصحة والسلامة المهنية في مجال التعدين ؟
> ...



أخي العزيز:
تستطيع الدخول إلى موقع (منظمة العمل الدولية) وستجد طلبك إنشاء الله

http://www.ilo.org


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (24 مارس 2008)

رائع جدا للحصول على موقع متكامل


----------



## محمد منير حسن (24 مارس 2008)

*risk register program*

risk register small program

http://mihd.net/sh20dc7


----------



## alikesho (24 مارس 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alikesho (24 مارس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ameer salah (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
سأبحث في الموقع وانتظر المزيد من نصائحك .


----------



## فور سيزونز (26 مارس 2008)

جزاااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## المتميزة العربية (27 مارس 2008)

حقيقة أنا استفدت كتير , شكرا لكم .


----------



## انس عمارة (27 مارس 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء افيدونى مش عارف احمل اي حاجة من المنتدى


----------



## عمرومحمد فوزى (28 مارس 2008)

*ما اروعك بحد عمرووووووووووووو*



أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه أول مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع وأتمنى أن يوفقني الله بالمزيد والمزيد
> 
> ملف راااااااائع عن السلامة اثناء حفر الأنفاق أو المناجم تحت السطحية أو أي منشأة تحتاج لحفر تحت سطحي وبالصووووووور و "متعدلش" على اللغة الأسبانية المكتوب بها في هذا الرابط والمدة محدودة 100 يوم من تاريخ اليوم 30\12\2007 في هذا الرابط :
> ...


خليك معانا على طول


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي التنويه


----------



## القديح (30 مارس 2008)

معاهد متخصصة لإعطاء دورات في السلامة
http://newfuturesa.com/View_News_Ar.aspx?id=9


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ياخي على المجهود


----------



## احمد الناصح (2 أبريل 2008)

أخي الكريم:
شكراً لك على التنويه لهذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (3 أبريل 2008)

*safty in amounia planet*

ارجو الافادة عن
في مصانع الامونيا واليوريا hsems


----------



## نزار محمد إبراهيم (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أهنئك على هذا العمل الرائع ومزيدا من النجاح


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (3 أبريل 2008)

*محاضرات المنظمة الدولية للمحترفى السلامة الامريكية*

:32:اتشرف بعرض اول مشاركتى فى هذا المنتدى المتميز و وهى محاضرات المنظمة الدولية للمحترفى السلامة الامريكية و محاضرات عن "Job Hazard Analysis"JHA - Risk Assessment و ارجو جميع الاخوة من الاستفادة منها و الله الموفق


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (3 أبريل 2008)

*محاضرات المنظمة الدولية للمحترفى السلامة الامريكية*

:32:اتشرف بعرض اول مشاركتى فى هذا المنتدى المتميز و وهى محاضرات المنظمة الدولية للمحترفى السلامة الامريكية و محاضرات عن "Job Hazard Analysis"JHA - Risk Assessment و ارجو جميع الاخوة من الاستفادة منها و الله الموفق


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (3 أبريل 2008)

*Green building*

ارجو فتح موضوع Green building للنقاش 
وتخصيص جزء من المنتدي حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (4 أبريل 2008)

اين المحاضره يا هندسه


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا..


----------



## محمد غنيمى (5 أبريل 2008)

اين المحاضرات ياباشمهندس


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أبريل 2008)

أخي م. محمد
لا توجد محاضرات في المشاركة يرجى ادراجها كارتباط
وشكراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أبريل 2008)

يرجى منك أخ محمد إدراج المحاضرات


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (5 أبريل 2008)

*محاضرات المنظمة الدولية للمحترفى السلامة الامريكية Nasp*

اسف على هذا الخطا الغير مقصود وتلك هى اولى المحاضرات و سوف نستعرض بقية المحاضرات ان شاء الله تعالى :
اولا :-

Job Hazard Analysis (JHA)​ 

Introduction:
Job-related injuries occur every day in the workplace. Often these injuries occur because employees are not trained in the proper job procedures.
One way to prevent workplace injuries is to establish proper job procedures and train all employees in safer and more efficient work methods.
Establishing proper job procedures is one of the benefits of conducting a job hazard analysis.

This lecture explains what a job hazard analysis is and contains guidelines for conducting your own step-by-step analysis. A sample of a completed job hazard analysis and a blank job hazard analysis form are included.

What is a Job Hazard Analysis:
A job hazard analysis (JHA) is a procedure which helps integrate safety and health principals and practices into a particular operation. In a JHA, each step of the job is examined to identify potential hazards and to determine the safest way to do the job.

On other way JHA is, carefully studying and recording each step of a job, identifying existing or potential job hazards (both safety and health), and determining the best way to perform the job to reduce or eliminate these hazards.

What are the Benefits of Doing a Job Hazard Analysis?
The method used in this example is to observe a worker actually perform the job. The major advantages of this method include that it does not rely on individual memory and that the process prompts recognition of hazards.
For infrequently performed or new jobs, observation may not be practical. With these, one approach is to have a group of experienced workers and supervisors complete the analysis through discussion. An advantage of this method is that more people are involved allowing for wider base of experience and promoting a more ready acceptance of the resulting work procedure.

Initial benefits from developing a JHA will become clear in the preparation stage. The analysis process may identify previously undetected hazards and increase the job knowledge of those participating. Safety and health awareness is raised, communication between workers and supervisors is improved, and acceptance of safe work procedures is promoted.

The completed JHA, or better still, a written work procedure based on it, can form the basis for regular contact between supervisors and workers on health and safety. It can serve as a teaching aid for initial job training and as a briefing guide for infrequent jobs. It may be used as a standard for health and safety inspections or observations and it will assist in completing comprehensive accident investigations.

Reducing or eliminating the hazards, and consequently improving job methods can reduce costs resulting from employee absenteeism and workers' compensation, and can often lead to increased productivity.

What are the Four Basic Steps in Conducting JHA:
a- Selecting the job to be analyzed.
b- Breaking the job down into sequence of steps
c- Identifying potential hazards
d- Evaluating hazards and determining preventive measures to overcome these hazards

a- Selecting The job To be Analyzed:
A job hazard analysis can be performed for all jobs in the workplace, whether the job is "special" (non-routine) or routine. Even one step jobs, such as those in which only a button is pressed, can and perhaps should be analyzed by evaluating surrounding work conditions.
To determine which jobs should be analyzed first, the following factors should be considered:
1- Review your job injury and illness reports, obviously, a job hazard analysis should be conducted first for jobs with the highest rates of accidents and disabling injuries.
2- Analysis of new jobs and jobs where changes have been made in processes and procedures should follow.

3- Infrequently performed jobs: workers may be at great risk when undertaking non-routine jobs, and a JHA provides a means of reviewing hazards.
Eventuually, a job hazard analysis should be conducted and made available to employees for all jobs in the workplace.

b- Breaking Down the Job:
After a job has been chosen for analysis, the next stage is to break the job into steps. A job step is defined as a segment of the operation necessary to advance the work.
Care must be taken not to make the steps too general, thereby missing specific steps and their associated hazards. On the other hand, if they are too detailed, there will be too many steps. A rule of thumb is that most jobs can be described in less than ten steps. If more steps are required, you might want to divide the job into two segments, each with its separate JHA, or combine steps where appropriate.

As an example, the job of changing a flat tire will be used in this document.
An important point to remember is to keep the steps in their correct sequence. Any step which is out of order may miss potential hazards or introduce hazards which do not actually exist.
Each step is recorded in sequence. Make notes about what is done rather than how it is done.
Each item is started with an action verb. Job steps are recorded in the left hand column of the worksheet used in preparing a JHA, as shown below:



Sequence of Events​




Potential Hazards​




Preventive Measures​


Park vehicle​ 

Remove spare and tool kit​ 

Pry off hub cab and loosen lug bolts (nuts)​ 

And so on​ 



This part of the analysis is usually prepared by watching the worker doing the job. 

The worker to be observed should be experienced and capable in all parts of the job. And the procedure of job analysis should be discussed with him and the reason of the exercise must be clearly explained. Point out that you are studying the job itself not checking on the employee's job performance. 

The job should be observed during normal times and situations. For example, if the job is routinely done only at night, the JHA review should also be done at night. Similarly, only regular tools and equipment should be used.

When completed, the breakdown of steps should be discussed by all participants to make sure that all basic steps have been noted and are in correct order.

c- Identifying Potential Hazards:

Once the basic steps have been recorded, potential hazards must be identifyed at each step. Based on observations of the job, knowledge of accident and injury causes, and personal experience, list the things that could go wrong at each step.

More attention can now be focused on potential hazards. At this stage, no attempt is made to solve any problems which may have been detected.
Examine each step to determine the hazards that exist or that might occur. Ask yourself these kinds of questions:​ 
· Is the worker wearing clothing or jewelry that could get caught in the machinery?
· Are there fixed objects that may cause injury, such as sharp machine edges?
· Can the worker get caught in or between machine parts?
· Can the worker be injured by reaching over moving machinery parts or materials?
· Is the worker at any time in an off-balance position?
· Is the worker positioned to the machine in a way that is potentially dangerous?
· Is the worker required to make movements that could cause hand or foot injuries, or strain from lifting?
· Can the worker be struck by an object, lean against or strike a machine part or object?
· Do suspended loads or potential energy (such as compressed springs, hydraulics or jacks) pose hazards?
· Can the worker fall from one level to another?
· Can the worker be injured from lifting objects, or from carrying heavy objects?
· Do environmental hazards - dust, chemicals, radiation, welding rays, heat or excessive noise - result from the performance of the job?​ 
Potential hazards are listed in the middle column of the worksheet, numbered to match the corresponding job step. For example:​ 


Sequence of Events​




Potential Hazards​




Preventive Measures​



Park vehicle

a) Vehicle too close to passing traffic.
b) Vehicle on uneven, soft ground.
c) Vehicle may rool.​


Remove spare and tool kit
a) Strain from lifting spare.​


Pry off hub cap and loosen lug bolts (nuts)
a) hub cap may pop off and hit you.
b) Lug wrench may slip​


And so on …..
a) ……..​






d- Evaluating Hazards and Recommend Preventing Measures:
The final stage in a JHA is to determine ways to eliminate or control the hazards identified. The generally accepted measures, in order of preference, are:​ 
1- Eliminate the hazard:
This is the most effective measure. These techniques should be used to eliminate the hazards:
· Choose a different process
· Modify an existing process
· Substitute with less hazardous substance
· Improve environment (ventilation)
· Modify or change equipment or tools​ 

2- Contain the Hazard:
If the hazard cannot be eliminated, contact might be prevented by using enclosures, machine guards, worker booths or similar devices.​ 
3- Revise Work Procedures:
Consideration might be given to modifying steps which are hazardous, changing the sequence of steps, or adding additional steps (such as locking out energy sources).​ 
4- Reduce the Exposure:
These measures are the least effective and should only be used if no other solutions are possible. One way of minimizing exposure is to reduce the number of times the hazard is encountered. An example would be modifying machinery so that less maintenance is necessary. The use of appropriate personal protective equipment may be required. To reduce the severity of an accident, emergency facilities, such as eyewash stations, may need to be provided.​ 
In listing the preventive measures, use of general statements such as "be careful" or "use caution" should be avoided. Specific statements which describes both what action to be taken and how it is to be performed are preferable.
The recommended measures are listed in the right hand column of the worksheet, numbered to match the hazard in question. For Example:​ 

Sequence of Events​




Potential Hazards​




Preventive Measures​



Park vehicle

a) Vehicle too close to passing traffic​


b) Vehicle on uneven, soft ground
c) Vehicle may roll
a) Drive to area well clear of traffic. Turn on emergency flashers
b) Choose a firm, level area.
c) Apply the parking brake; leave transmission in gear or in park; place blocks in front and back of the wheel diagonally opposite to the flat
Remove spare and tool kit
a) Strain from lifting spare.
a) Turn spare into upright position in the wheel well. Using your legs and standing as close as possible, lift spare out of truck and roll to flat tire.
Pry off hub cap and loosen lug bolts (nuts)
a) Hub cap may pop off and hit you.
b) Lug wrench may slip
a) Pry off hub cap using steady pressure
b) Use proper lug wrench; apply steady pressure slowly.
And so on …..
a) ….
a) ….​



How should I make the information available to everyone else?
JHA is a useful technique for identifying hazards so that measures can be taken to eliminate or control them. Once the analysis is completed, the results must be communicated to all workers who are, or will be, ​ 
performing that job. The side-by-side format used in JHA worksheets is not an ideal one for instructional purposes. Better results can be achieved by using a narrative-style format. For example, the work procedure based on the partial JHA developed as an example in this document might start out like this:​ 
1. Park vehicle.
a) Drive vehicle off the road to an area well clear of traffic, even if it requires rolling on a flat tire. Turn on the emergency flashers to alert passing drivers so that they will not hit you.
b) Choose a firm, level area so that you can jack yp the vechile without it rolling.
c) Apply the parking brake, leave the transmission in gear or PARK, place blocks in front and back of the wheel diagonally opposite the flat. These actions will also help prevent the vehicle from rolling.​ 
2. Remove spare and tool kit.
a) To aviod back strain, turn the spare up into an upright position in its well. Stand as close to the trunk as possible and slide the spare close to your body. Lift out and roll to flat tire.​ 
3. Pry off hub cap, loosen lug bolts (nuts).
a) Pry off hub cap slowly with steady pressure to prevent it from popping off and striking you.
b) Using the proper lug wrench, apply steady pressure slowly to loosen the lug bolts (nuts) so that the wrench will not slip and hurt your knuckles.​ 




4. And so on.
Sample form for Job Hazard Analysis Worksheet​ 


Job Hazard Analysis Worksheet​



Job:

Analysis By:
Reviewed By:
Approved By:
Date:
Date:
Date:
Sequence of Steps
Potential Accidents or Hazards
Preventive Measures​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لك على التجاوب أخ محمد


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 أبريل 2008)

مش بيفتاح معايا


----------



## عباس العبودي (13 أبريل 2008)

*الفكرة ممتازة*

نحن فعلا يا اخوة بحاجة الى قسم خاص بالهندسة البيئية وما يتعلق بها من برامج حاسوبية وبحوث ودراسات ومقالات لاغناء موقعنا المميز بالمزيد من الفائدة خاصة وان العالم كله الان يتجه باتجاه البيئة وما تعانيه كرتنا الارضية من ازمات بيئية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أبريل 2008)

*هل يجوز هذا*

أرجو من الأخوة رؤية هذه المواقع وإبداء رأيهم:

منتديات ستار تايمز - منتدى العلوم الهندسية

http://www.startimes2.com/f.aspx?t=8074481


موسوعة الساحات الالكترونية

http://www.arabsys.net/vb/forumdisplay-s_952d6eeea99f456dae3b1d1233c42e2e-f_155.html


موقع عمار حسان

http://www.ammarcorner.com/guide to Sudanese safety.htm

فهم نقلوا كامل محتويات دورة السلامة المهنية التي ينفرد بها منتدانا وهناك الكثير غير هذه المواقع ولكن ما ميزهم هو النقل الكامل 
ولكن للأسف لم يشيروا إلى المصدر وحتى لو بكلمة منقول
وقد يسأل سائل ماذا يثبت ذلك فأقول له:
1- لكل منا كلمات وتعابير يستعملها لا يستعملها غيره
2- الجداول وطريقة ترتيبها
3- تاريخ الادراج هو الفيصل


----------



## sayed00 (14 أبريل 2008)

مهندس غسان
كثيرا ما نجد مثل هذه الاشياء (النقل)
اعتقد ان النت متاح للخميع و لكن لابد من الاشاره الى ان الموضوع منقول و يشار الى مصدره

غير ذلك احتسبها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يقظان القيسي (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (14 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (14 أبريل 2008)

الاستفاده من المعلومات امر صحي ولا غبار عليه 
لكن يبقى ضمن ان يكتب انه منقول من المكان الذى تم النقل منه لا ان ينسب فحينها يتحول الامر من الاستفاده ونشر التوعيه الى سرقه ادبيه 
وللاسف انا تعرضت لهذه السرقه الادبيه ووجدت هذا الامر فى مواقع كثيره ومنها موقع شبكة نجاة للتوعيه اخذت كتابات كامله فى السلامه المهنيه ولم تشر لا الى الموقع ولا حتى الى الكاتب بل الادهى انها نسبتها باسم من كتابات فريق شبكة نجاة 
وحاولت ان ابين لهم ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادى 
والرابط يبين لكم ذلك
http://www.najaat.com/page.php?id=9793


----------



## mmohdd (14 أبريل 2008)

بالصدفة شفت الموضوع وبصفتي احد مهندسي الهيئة السابقين....فحبيت اوضح انه الانضمام تحت مضلة الهيئة لايكون برغبة شركتك فقط ولكن الانضمام يحدده اهمية شركتكم وموقعها الجغرافي ولابد من الحصول على موافقة المقام السامي بعد اقتناع الهيئة بطلبك والرفع لوزير الداخلية الذي بدوره يرفع طلبكم الى المقام السامي


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (14 أبريل 2008)

*م محمد منير*

ارجو الافادة عن دورة االاوشا بالقاهرة والتواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصة المتاحة من قبل المنتدى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أبريل 2008)

نعم نحن نعمل لخدمة أخوتنا ولا ننتظر شكر على عملنا
ولكن المرارة في السرقة كما قال الأخ الدكتور عدنان هي نسب المواضيع والدراسات إليهم
وهذه مشكلة حماية الملكية الفكرية في وطننا العربي


----------



## خالدأوشا (15 أبريل 2008)

*دورة فى السلامة والصحة المهنية (osha) البلاتينية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

_ فى البداية انا شغلى فى مجال الكمبيوتر يعنى بعيد شوية عن مجال السيفتى والأمن الصناعى ، بس انا قريت فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وأخذت دورة ( Osha ) البلاتينية ._

_اتمنى من الأخوة الأفاضل أصحاب هذا المجال وأصحاب الخبرة أن يفيدونى وينصحونى ازى اقدر ابتدى فى هذا الطريق وفين الشركات اللى اقدر اقدم فيها علشان اقدر أشتغل فى هذا المجال . _
_وهل المجال ده فى شروط معينه بالنسبة للمؤهلات أو لخبرات العمل السابقة ولا لأ ._

_أتمنى أن أجد الأفادة والنصيحة فى هذا المنتدى الغالى .._
_وشكرا .. جزيلا لجميع الأخوة و ألأعضاء ..._


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أبريل 2008)

نتمنى أن تجد طلبك
ولكن أخي العزيز لا تكرر كتابة الموضوع أو الرد أكثر من مرة فأخوتنا ينتبهون للطلب من مرة واحدة والجميع بارك الله فيهم يحبون المساعدة


----------



## المهندس السلامي (16 أبريل 2008)

*السلامة في قطاع شركات الاتصالات*

*السلامة في قطاع شركات الاتصالات

ارجو منكم افادتي في مايخص سلامة المقسمات في مجال الاتصالات لمنع الخسائر وحماية الممتلكات من 
التلف الذي قد يحدت عن طريق العوامل الصناعية والعوامل الطبيعية 

:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:

*


----------



## خالدأوشا (16 أبريل 2008)

أنا اسف جدا جدا يا أستاذ / غسان كان خارج أرادتى للأسف النت كان بطئ شوية معايا 
ما كنتش أقصد أكرر كتابة الموضوع 

أكرر اسفى الشديد مرة أخرى


----------



## الزعامة (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 أبريل 2008)

هوالموضوع صعب ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 أبريل 2008)

*خطة hsems*

ألتحقت حديثا بقسم hse بشركتى وهو حديث الانشاء ومحتاج خطة عمل متكاملة من الصفر علما بانها شركة اسمدة 
فهل اجد المساعدة في كيفية البداية ؟


----------



## sayed00 (17 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع كبير
عليك ب ISO14001 and OHSAS18001 خدهم كدليل لك


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع .


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 أبريل 2008)

ارجو رفع الملف علي موقع اخر
حيث ان الملف لا يفتح لان به عطب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أبريل 2008)

خالدأوشا قال:


> أنا اسف جدا جدا يا أستاذ / غسان كان خارج أرادتى للأسف النت كان بطئ شوية معايا
> ما كنتش أقصد أكرر كتابة الموضوع
> 
> أكرر اسفى الشديد مرة أخرى



فعلآ هناك مشكلة في الموقع حتى أني لم أستطع الدخول منذ يومين


----------



## علي البغدادي (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاعضاء مساعدتي في موضوعي هذا مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أبريل 2008)

القعقاع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا حصلت على درجة الماجستير في السلامة المهنية قبل اسبوعين
> وعندي الكثير الكثير من المراجع
> ابعث لي ايملك على الخاص لكي اضيفك إلى المسنجر وارسل لك ما تريد بإذن الله
> كما سأقوم بنشر كل ما املك من أوراق بحث ورسالتي أيضا على النت قريبا


 
أرجو منك أخي القعقاع وضع ما لديك على الموقع بسرعة ليستفيد منه جميع الأخوة
مع شكري


----------



## علي البغدادي (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخ قعقاع مراسلتي لاني راسلته ولم اجد اي رد منه
مع جزيل الشكر
اخوكم علي البغدادي


----------



## بشار رائد (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## saraab (22 أبريل 2008)

*Hose color.*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ....
اولا اشكر جهودكم الطيبه في السعي لتطوير هذا الجانب المهم من عملنا ,,,
وبعد ... اتمنى ممن له دراية بالألوان الخاصة بالأهواز في المرافق حيث علمت ان لك ماده 
لون خاص بها حسب الستاندر العالمي ...
ومما عرفته ان :
الهوز الازرق يكون للماء 
الهوز الاصفر للنتروجين 
الهوز الاخضر للهواء 
الهوز الاحمر للبخار 
ما أريده هو ... هل استطيع الحصور على نسخه لهذا الستاندر العالمي ..!!
ويكون محدد الالوان ... للأهمية رجاء ,,,
وشكرا مجددا على كم المعلمات القيمة 
التي يتحفنا بها الاخوه الاعضاء​


----------



## خالدأوشا (23 أبريل 2008)

الصراحة يا أستاذ غسان باين على الجميع هنا فعلا بيحبو المساعدة !!!!!!!

مع الأسف مفيش حتى واحد دخل قال السلام عليكم وطلع


----------



## sayed00 (23 أبريل 2008)

يااستاذ خالد

هل استفدت من الدوره دى و هل اشتغلت فى المجال و لو فتره بسيطه؟؟

لان الدورات بدون خبره عمليه لس منها فائده

عليك بالعمل فى اى موقع و اى وظيفه (اى راتب) حتى تتعلم فى مواقع العمل و تأخذ الخبره

و بعدين تقدر تلاقى الشغل الى انت عاوزه

بالتوفيق


----------



## kazzom (24 أبريل 2008)

*الدعوة عامة للإجابة*

السلام عليكم 

لدي بعض الاسئلة المتعلقه في السلامة في محطات القوى :- 

* ما هى التجهيزات او الاجراءات في حالة حدوث كل من هذه الحوادث :
1- تسريب غاز الكلور؟
2- تسريب مادة كيميائية حارقه؟
3- انفجار او تسريب انبوب بخار ذو ضغط عالي ؟
4- تسريب لوقود الغاز الطبيعي؟
5- حدوث حادث مركبات داخل محطات انتاج الكهرباء؟ 


اعرف انها ثقيله نوعا ما لكن مفيده لنا وشكرا :> 



سلام


----------



## sayed00 (24 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم

اولا نبدأ بالسلام عليكم

انت حددت الحوادث و بالاضافه الى ما ذكرت تضيف الحرائق و الحوادث الناتجه عن الصعق بالكهرباء

و بذلك تكون غطيت معظم لاحوادث (الطوارئ) التى تحدث فى المحطات

ما عليك بعد ذلك الا عمل خطه ادارة و مواجة الطوارىء فى المحطة و فيها تحديد فرق المواجهه و فرق ادارة الطوارئ و تحديد مسؤليات كل فرد فى الفريقين


اما عن تفاصيل كيفية مواجهة كل حادث على حدا .............. كده الموضوع حيطول 

انشاء الله سوف اساعدك على قدر الامكان (لان الموضوع كان تحت اشرافى فى يوم من الايام)

انشاء الله سوف اخل على فترات للمساعده مع الاخوه

سؤالى لسه بتستخدمو غاز الكلور؟؟؟؟ فيه ما هو أامن منه الان (الهيبوكلوريد)


----------



## kazzom (24 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخوي سيد على سرعة التجاوب 

انا كل الي اريده خطوات او ردت الفعل الصحيحه لكل حادث 
وما هي الاجراءات اللازمه في حالة الوقوع 

وشكرا 


وبالنسبه للكلور ما زلنا نستخدمه للاسف :>


----------



## sayed00 (25 أبريل 2008)

اخى الكريم

بالنسبه لغاز الكلور
هل تعلم ان تسريب واحد طن من غاز الكلور تغطى حوالى 3 كم مربع و الغاز اثقل من الهواء (يعنى يبقى على الارض)
لذلك هناك اجراءات كثيره جدا لمواجهة خطر تسرب الغاز

منها
اجهزه تحس تسرب الغاز و هذه الاجهزه مربوطه بأنظمة شفط الغاز و تحليله 

و هناك اجهزه لمواجه التسرب فى حالة ان محابس الاسطوانات تلفت او كسرت منها ملحقات يتم تركيبها على الاسطوانه لوقف التسرب
طبعا كل من يقوم بهذه العمليات فريق مدرب و لديه معدات السلامه الازمه

طبعا فى حالة تسرب الغاز عليك اخلاء الموقع بالكامل و اخلاء المناطق المجاوره فى حالة لم يتم التحكم فى التسرب و ده كله حسب اتجار الريح و الافضل حسب ما تعلمنا يمكن الهروب الى الاعلى (الادوار العليا)

دى فكره مختصره


----------



## kazzom (25 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك اخوي سيد

طيب انا ودي اعرف اكثر التسرب من اسطوانات الغاز وملحقاته 

هل هناك خطوات تلفادي الخسائر البشرية ؟ 

او الماديه


----------



## sayed00 (25 أبريل 2008)

مرفق زوبد القول بالنسبه لطوارئ غاز الكلور

نرجو الفائده


----------



## sayed00 (25 أبريل 2008)

بالنسبه لاكثر التسربات تأتى من المحابس و الملحقات للاسطوانه

طبعا عليك بعمل تحليل مخاطر لهذه المنطقه و اقول لك بإختصار

عليك باستخدام انظمة chlorine detection system و هى عباره عن حساسات كما ذكرت فى السابق مربوطه ب neutralization system لسحب كميه الغاز المتسرب و تحليله كميائيا الى محلول 

فى نفس الوقت ان كان التسرب بسيط من محبس يتم اكتشافه عن طريق محلول الامونيا يتنج من تفاعلهما بخار ابيض يمكنك من معرفة مصدر التسرب .... لا تنسى ان تحمى نفسك عن طريق استخدام اجهزة التنفس SCBA 

بالنسبه لعمليات الاسعافات الاوليه عليك ب MSDS

ارجو ان تكون الامور وضحت


----------



## kazzom (25 أبريل 2008)

أشكرك يا استاذنا :> 

بالنسبه لباقي الحوادث هل تعرف عنها شيء


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 أبريل 2008)

يا إخوتي احتسبوا ذلك أجرا عند الله ولن يضيع إن شاء الله .


----------



## sayed00 (25 أبريل 2008)

انشاء الله سوف اتطرق اليها بين الحين و الحين


----------



## kazzom (25 أبريل 2008)

شكرا :> 

لكن ما في احد من الشباب يفيدونا


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (26 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك بصراحة موقع غاية في الروعة


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (27 أبريل 2008)

توجد أكاديمية العرب للأمن والسلامة والإطفاء بمدينة جدة

يمكنك الاستفادة منهم


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (27 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك

كنت أبحث عنه


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا م / سيد


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (27 أبريل 2008)

ارجو من السيد مشرف القسم توضيح كيفية ارسال رسائل خاصة لاعضاء المنتدى


----------



## يحي الحربي (28 أبريل 2008)

*صور من تقرير اولي عن حادث حريق كهرباثي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلني هذا التقرير فاحببت مشاركتكم به
من عنوان التقرير يبدوا انه حدث في احد الشركات التي يتم انشائها حاليا في مدينة الملك عبدالله في رابغ
تنبيه : قد يكون في هذه الصور مناظر مؤلمة ... نسال الله السلامة والعافية للجميع


----------



## يحي الحربي (28 أبريل 2008)

*صور من حادث مروري.... يالله السلامة*

جائتني هذه الصور لحادث مروري وقع في تبوك وله قصة تداولتها الصحف لا نعلم حقيقة تفاصيلها ولذلك نعرض عن ذكرتها ونكتفي بعرض بعض الصورى للاعتبار


----------



## م عبد اللطيف (28 أبريل 2008)

يارب لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه


----------



## محمد مدحت الجزار (28 أبريل 2008)

لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (29 أبريل 2008)

اللهم سلم ....سلم


----------



## القمرايا (29 أبريل 2008)

*موقع في الجوجل يساعد الأطباء في تشخيص الأمراض*

موقع جوجل يساعد الاطباء في تشخيص الامراض. FPRIVATE "TYPE=PICT;ALT="






قام فريق من الاطباء الاستراليين باللجوء الى محرك البحث على الانترنت غوغل لتشخيص 25 حالة مرضية نشرتها المجلة الطبية البريطانية. 

وتبين في النتيجة ان التشخيص التي تم التوصل اليه بواسطة غوغل كان صحيحا في 15 حالة منها. 

وقد نشرت ادارة المجلة نتائج عمل هذا الفريق في موقعها على الانترنت. 

ويقول ناشرو المجلة ان محرك البحث غوغل يمكن ان يكون "مفيدا"، لكن الخبراء البريطانيين يقولون ان ذلك لا يغني عن عمل الطبيب. 

وغوغل هو اشهر محرك بحث على الانترنت ويمكن بواسطته الوصول الى اكثر من 3 مليار بحث او معلومة طبية. 

كما ان اللجوء الى غوغل لاغراض البحث عن معلومات طبية يعتبر من اهم استخدمات غوغل. 

*عوارض نادرة *
في الحالات الخمس والعشرين التي نشرتها المجلة الطبية البريطانية قام الفريق الاسترالي الذي يعمل في مستشفى الاميرة الكسندرا في مدينة بريسبن في استراليا بأخذ 3 الى 5 مصطلحات خاصة بكل حالة واستخدموا محرك البحث للتوصل الى تشخيص المرض. 

ثم قاموا بتسجيل التشخيص الذي تم التوصل اليه عبر جوجل للحالات الثلاثة الاكثر اهمية واختاروا التشخيص الاقرب والذي يتناسب مع عوارض المرض. 

وبعدها قام الاطباء بمقارنة النتائج التي تم التوصل اليها بواسطة غوغل مع التشخيص الوارد في المجلة. 

تبين ان غوغل قد اعطى التشخيص الصحيح فى حوالي نصف الحالات . 

وقال رئيس الفريق الدكتور تانج ان غوغل قد يفيد في التشخيص في الحالات التي تكون عوارض ومؤشرات المرض مميزة ويمكن استخدامها بسهولة في محرك البحث. 

*مساعدة *
وحذر الفريق من اللجوء الى غوغل من قبل الاشخاص العاديين لتشخيص الامراض واضافوا ان البحث يجب ان يتم من قبل الخبراء. 

واشار الفريق الى ان من المفيد اللجوء الى محرك البحث غوغل في الحالات النادرة للمساعدة في تشخيص المرض. 

لكن عميد الكلية الملكية للطب العام البروفيسور مايور لاكاني اكد ان لا غنى عن الاطباء في عملية تشخيص المرض. 

واضاف "ان المعاينة السريرية والخبرة ضرورية دائما من اجل التوصل الى التشخيص السليم ويمكن اللجوء الى غوغل من اجل مساعدة الاطباء والمرضى فقط". 

واشار الناطق باسم جمعية المرضى في بريطانيا الى ان "للاطباء معرفة واسعة جدا فيما يتعلق بظروف التشخيص ونشعر بالقلق حيال قيام الاطباء باللجوء الى الانترنت من اجل تشخيص المرض ثم ماذا لو قام المريض باعطاء معلومات غير صحيحة؟". 

واضاف الناطق "رغم ان هناك العديد من المواقع الموثوقة على شبكة الانترنت لكن هناك ايضا عدد كبير من المواقع غير الموثوقة "
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)][/FONT]


----------



## خالدسعد (29 أبريل 2008)

حيث اني لم استطع ارسال ارقام الهواتف ساكتفي بذكر المعاهد الموجودة بالسعوديه 
ا- الاكادميه العرب للأمن والسلامه بجدة ويعتبر افضل معهد بالمملكه (الاسم القديم المركز العربي للأمن والسلامه)
2- العين للتدريب والتطوير بالمنطقه الشرقيه
2- شركة اتصال Adex
4- الشركه الخليجيه المتحدة للتدريب والتطوير الاداري
5 مركز التدريب للأمن والسلامه


----------



## ابن خميس (29 أبريل 2008)

الحادث مؤلم عفانا الله واياكم والحمد لله
ارجو توضيح الخطا الذي تسبب في الحادث حسب فهمكم للتقرير حتي نستفيد ولا نقع فيه 
ولنتعلم من اخطاء الاخرين 
اللهم قنا ميتة السوء
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الدكتور عدنان (29 أبريل 2008)

*الامن والسلامه لذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه ورقة عمل مقدمه لمؤتمر*

الاخوه الكرام 

وددت ان اشارككم ورقه العمل والتى قدمتها فى مؤتمر ( فئة ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه فىالقرن الحاجى والعشرين بعنوان طموحات وانجازات ) والمقام فى الكويت فى الفتره من 29 ابريل وحتى 1 مايو 2008 

وحقيقه اجد نفسي عاجزا امام بيان اهمية الواجب الذى يجب ان يلتزم فيه كل منا امام هذه الفئه من المجتمع والتى هي من صلب المجتمع ومرتبطه معنا وربما يعايشها يوميا احد افراد العائله او صديق او جار او انسان , فأعتقد بل اجزم انه من الواجب كل من يحمل علما ان يساهم فى تسهيل الحياة لهذه الفئه وان نكون معهم لبناء حياتهم وايضا لتاهيلهم .
وكوني متخصص فى الامن والسلامه اجد نفسي ملزما بان اساهم ولو بشى قليل لا اثر له امام ما قدمه الاخرون فى سبيل رسم بسمه او تسهيل الحياه او تعليمهم او تاهيليهم او الاعتناء بهم .

فقدمت ورقه عمل ( المرفقه ) كنداء وصرخه للمهتمين فى رعاية ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه فى الاهتمام ايضا فى جانب لا يقل اهمية عن تاهيلهم وهو جانب الحفاظ على سلامتهم وامنهم وبناء بيئه 
آمنه له .
لان ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه هم اكثر عرضه للمخاطر والاصابه , وبسبب الاعاقه لديهم ربما لا يتمكنوا من دفع المخاطر او التصرف معها او حتى فهم المخاطر .

املا ان يقوم كل منا فى ايصال هذه الصرخه فى بلده ليجذب اهتمام المهتمين فى رعاية ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه نحو مساله امنهم وسلامتهم .

داعيا الله ان يغفر لهم ولنا ويؤجرهم اجرا كبيرا من عنده وهو ارحم الراحمين عما هم فيه , ونحمدالله على معافتنا وهو القادر على ابتلائنا , 


الدكتور عدنان سلطان 
استشارى علوم امن وسلامه مهنيه


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور / عدنان


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أبريل 2008)

رغم أن الموضوع غير متناسب مع قسمنا إلا أنه موضوع جميل ومفيد
وموقع البحث غوغل يعتبر الموقع المفضل لدي للبحث فهو مميز لكل باحث حسب اختصاصه
كما أنه مفيد للأبحاث العامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بجهودك لخدمة وتطوير السلامة المهنية في وطننا العربي على كافة الصعد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أبريل 2008)

نرجو من الله السلامة لنا ولكم
ونتمنى أن لا يكون عدد الضحايا كبير فالحادث مروع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أبريل 2008)

مهندس محمد جمعه قال:


> ارجو من السيد مشرف القسم توضيح كيفية ارسال رسائل خاصة لاعضاء المنتدى


 
أخي محمد لإرسال رسالة شخصية لعضو
تضغط على اسمه فيفتح لك ملفه الشخصي وتجد خيار إرسال رسالة خاصة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أبريل 2008)

نسأل الله السلامة
يبدو أن المشكلة تحميل زائد
بالإضافة إلى خطأ أثناء عملية الصيانة والتيار موصول


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (1 مايو 2008)

نسال الله العافية


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا يااخى العزيز


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (1 مايو 2008)

نسال الله العافية


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخى خالد


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا م / حجازى


----------



## هانى دسوقي (1 مايو 2008)

*المشاركة الأولي لكم وهى محاضرة من اعدادي بعنوان السلامة في المنزل*

http://mihd.net/nr1xi2w


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 مايو 2008)

عرض تقديمي ممتاز
مشكور على جهودك
ونتمنى دوام مشاركاتك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (3 مايو 2008)

ممتاز.................. بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (3 مايو 2008)

*مشروع قاعدة بيانات المواد الخطره Msds*

يعتبر غاز/حامض HFاحد نواتج صناعة الاسمدة الفوسفاتية الخطيرة والتى لها تاثير ضار علي الانسان والبيئة 
لهزا اقدم لاخواني ملف السلامة لهذاه المادة الخطرة
:31:​
Hydrofluoric acid (HF) has a number of physical, chemical, and toxilogical properties that make
it especially hazardous to handle. Both anhydrous hydrofluoric acid and aqueous solutions are
clear, colorless, and highly corrosive liquids. When exposed to air, anhydrous HF and
concentrated solutions produce pungent fumes, which are also dangerous. HF shares the
corrosive properties common to mineral acids, but possesses the unique ability to cause deep
tissue damage and systemic toxicity.
Prevention of exposure or injury must be the primary goal when working with HF. However,
any HF user must be intimately familiar with the appropriate first aid in case of an exposure.
B. Physical Properties
Compound: hydrofluoric acid
Synonyms: hydrogen fluoride, fluoric acid, hydrofluoride, fluorine monohydride
CAS No: 7664-39-3
Mol. Formula: HF
Mol. Weight: 20.01
Boiling point: 68°F (20°C) at 760 mmHg
Specific gravity: 0.99 at 19°F (-7°C)
Vapor pressure: 400 mmHg (34°F)
Vapor density: 0.7 (air=1)
pKa: 3.15
Description: colorless gas or fuming liquid. Disagreeable, pungent odor at less than 1
ppm.
Solubility: Miscible with water with release of heat
Flammability: Nonflammable
C. Chemical Properties
Hydrofluoric acid etches glass, due to the strong bond formed between fluoride anions and the
silicon molecules in glass. It will also react with glazes, enamels, pottery, concrete, rubber,
leather, many metals (especially cast iron) and many organic compounds. Upon reaction with
metals, hydrogen gas is generated that may pose an explosion hazard. HF should not be stored in
steel cylinders for more than 2 years due to potential over-pressurization from hydrogen gas
formation.​


----------



## sayed00 (3 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا هندسه

انا من الذين ينادون بعمل قاعدة بيانات فى منتدانا هذا لكل Msds للمواد المستخدمه فى العمل


----------



## تمبيزة (3 مايو 2008)

baraka laho fik


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 مايو 2008)

شكراً أخي أحمد على هذه المعلومات الهامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 مايو 2008)

sayed00 قال:


> مشكور يا هندسه
> 
> انا من الذين ينادون بعمل قاعدة بيانات فى منتدانا هذا لكل Msds للمواد المستخدمه فى العمل


 
شكراً لك أخ سيد على الطرح الجميل

وضعت من مدة طويلة قاعدة بيانات كبيرة لمعظم المواد المستخدمة وهو عبارة عن كتيب Noish للمخاطر الكيميائية ولكن للأسف لم يلتفت إلها إلا قلة من الأخوة رغم أهميتها وكتبت يومها:

كتيب هام جداً:
NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards

والذي يحتوي على كافة العناصر الكيميائية ومخاطرها وطرق الوقاية
الصفحة npgd0000 تحتوي على فهرس العناصر
الصفحة firstaid تحتوي على توضيحات الوقاية
الصفحة nengapdx تحتوي على توضيحات وجدول معايير التعرض الحدي

وتجدها على الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70720.html

أرجو الاستفادة منه وسأساهم قريباً جداً بوضع مجموعة قيمة من MSDS حاولت يومها أن أضعها في موضوع واحد ولكن ضخامة حجمها أخرتني


----------



## يعقوب الجزائري (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 مايو 2008)

*شكرا*

م/هشام 
جزاك الله خيرا
لكن لا اعتقد بوجود مؤثر لمشرف امن صناعي يشركة نقل وتخزين إلا لاستكمال هيئة
شكرا مرة اخري علي ردكم
احمد
damerensanعليgmail:80:


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 مايو 2008)

*data base of msds on line*

اخواني الكرام مرفق رايط يحتوي علي قاعدة بيانات للمواد الكيميائية وطرق التعامل معهاmsds
www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgname-a.html
الله من وراء القصد


60 عاما والقدس تنزف 60 عاما علي قيام مغتصبة اسرائيل
انا لله وانا إليه راجعون
احمد


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 مايو 2008)

*data base of msds on line*

اخواني الكرام مرفق رايط يحتوي علي قاعدة بيانات للمواد الكيميائية وطرق التعامل معهاmsds
www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/npgname-a.html
الله من وراء القصد


60 عاما والقدس تنزف 60 عاما علي قيام مغتصبة اسرائيل
انا لله وانا إليه راجعون
احمد


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 مايو 2008)

*أطلب عنوان الجامعة الامريكية يالقاهرة*

افاد بعض الاخوة بوجود دورة osha بالجامعة الامريكية يالقاهرة
فارجو منهم المزيد من التفاصيل وارقام التليفونات ان امكن
احمد


----------



## sayed00 (6 مايو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> شكراً لك أخ سيد على الطرح الجميل
> 
> وضعت من مدة طويلة قاعدة بيانات كبيرة لمعظم المواد المستخدمة وهو عبارة عن كتيب Noish للمخاطر الكيميائية ولكن للأسف لم يلتفت إلها إلا قلة من الأخوة رغم أهميتها وكتبت يومها:
> 
> ...


 

مهندس غسان 

لدى المجموعه دى من فتره و لمن كان قصدى ان تكون قاعدة بيانات سهلة البحث لتجد الماده بسهوله

هذه قاعدة بيانات الاوشا

http://www.osha.gov/web/dep/chemicaldata/#target

مجرد كتابة الاسم او الرمز تجد ما تريده


شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مايو 2008)

أخي سيد ليست المشكلة بما لدينا من معلومات المهم هو ما يمكننا أن نضعه لخدمة الأخوة الأعضاء
فالقصد كما قلت انت بأن الروابط على النت موجودة ولكن ما نريده ونبحث عنه هو قاعدة بيانات ممكنة التحميل على الجهاز والبحث فيها متى أردنا حتى بعدم وجود خط انترنت وهذا ما يحقق الفائدة بشكل أكبر
والكتيب الذي وضعته أنا هو من باب الخطوة الأولى باتجاه هذا الهدف وليس هو الهدف نفسه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مايو 2008)

لنعتبر هذا الموضوع هو قادة بيانات MSDS لدنا ولنضع فيه ما لدينا من:
-الروابط موجودة على النت 
- قوااعد البيانات ممكنة التحميل على الجهاز


----------



## sayed00 (6 مايو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> لنعتبر هذا الموضوع هو قادة بيانات MSDS لدنا ولنضع فيه ما لدينا من:
> -الروابط موجودة على النت
> - قوااعد البيانات ممكنة التحميل على الجهاز


 
هذه الفكرة جيده و نجعلها البدايه

رجاء تغير عنوان الموضوع بما يتوافق مع المحتوى و ليكن (قاعدة بيانات المواد الخطره) و يثبت الموضوع عندما يحتوى على معلومات يستحق معها التثبيت


اشكرك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مايو 2008)

اخي سيد كأنك تقرأ أفكاري فقد كنت أفتح الموضوع لأغير عنوانه
فلنبدأ على بركة الله


----------



## sayed00 (6 مايو 2008)

مهندس غسان
القلوب عند بعضها

طبعا من حظ الاخ احمد ابو جلال يكون اسمه تحت الموضوع الشيق هذا

على بركة الله


----------



## sayed00 (6 مايو 2008)

البدايه مع الملف الشيق الذى كنت قد رتبته بنفسى فى الشركه السابقه

كل هذه المواد موجوده فى محطات التحليه


----------



## اسماعيل حجاب (6 مايو 2008)

*ارشادات وعلامات*

السلام عليكم جميعا
اخوكم اسماعيل حجاب
انا انتج ارشادات الامن والسلامة المهنية (استيكر وعلامات ارشادات امن صناعى)
مثل(ممنوع التخين -خطر كهرباء واخرى)
لذا ارجو من سياتكم ارسال جميع اشكال الارشادت والاشكال الموجودة
شكرا


----------



## تمبيزة (6 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مايو 2008)

جميل منك أخ سيد أن تكون أول من يـبدأ بالمشاركات الهامة كما عودتنا
فالملف هام ومميز وهذا هو نواة ما نبحث عنه في سبيل قاعدة بياناتنا 
شكراً لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم ستجد طلبك إنشاء الله على الرابط التالي

ملصقات وصور سلامة مهنية


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (7 مايو 2008)

*مواصفة الايزو*

ارجو لمن عنده نسخة من iso 14001
iso 9001
ان لا يبخل علينا بنسخة منها وذلك للعلاقة الوثيقة لهم بمجالنا


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (7 مايو 2008)

اخى / احمد 
مرسل لكم المواصفات المطلوبة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 مايو 2008)

شكراً للأخ محمود على المشاركة المميزة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 مايو 2008)

ستجد ما يساعدك أيضاً

في قسم السلامة المهنية:
المواصفات القياسية الدولية للبيئة Iso14001
في قسم الهندسة الصناعية:
*1- *تعريف الجودة 
2- من مفاهيم الايزو
3- دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة
4- قاموس الجودة&قاموس توكيد الجودة
5- وغيرها من المواضيع المفيدة في الجودة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 مايو 2008)

*شكرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عكاشه (9 مايو 2008)

مجهود متميز 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## زياد رزق (9 مايو 2008)

*كود الالوان المميزة لخطوط الانابيب*

السلام عليكم
ممكن كود الالوان Bs 7010 و اية الفرق بينة وبين Ansi


----------



## osama711 (10 مايو 2008)

*العلاج من الامراض المصتعصية واصابات الحبل الشوكي*

االخلايا الجزعية​

هي خلايا غير متخصصة وغير مكتملة الانقسام لا تشابه اي خلية متخصصة . ولكنها قادرة على تكوين خلية بالغة بعد ان تنقسم عدة انقسامات في ظروف مناسبة ، واهميتها تأتي من كونها تستطيع تكوين اي نوع من انواع الخلايا المتخصصة بعد ان تنمو وتتطور الى الخليةالمطلوبة




*وهكذا الخلايا الجذعية **تعتمد بدورها على ما يسمى بـ«العمر الجنيني» للجسم.** فهناك** الخلايا الجذعية**التي تولد بقدرة لصنع اي شيء**. ثم هناك** الخلايا الجذعية **«الكلية القدرة» التي تستطيع صنع اكثر انواع الانسجة ، ثم هناك** الخلايا الجذعية **البالغة التي** تتكاثر لتصنع نسيجا خاصا للجسم، مثل الكبد او نخاع العظم او الجلد.. ال**خ*


*دلائل الابحاث الحديثة تشير الى انه يمكن للخلايا البالغة انتاج مختلف الانسجة، مثل تحويل خلايا عظمية لانتاج انسجة العضلات.** وتوجدالخلايا الجذعية الجنينية على شكلين هما : *


*اولا: الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية : يتم الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية **embryonic stem cells)**)** pluripotent stem cells **من الجزء الداخلي للبلاستوسايت ( **blastocyte** ) ( والتي هي احدى مراحل انقسامات البويضة المخصبة بالحيوان المنوي ، حيث تكون البويضة عندما تلقح بالحيوان المنوي خلية واحدة قادرة على تكوين انسان كامل بمختلف اعضائه ، توصف بأنها خلية كاملة الفعالية ( **totipotent** ) تنقسم فيما بعد هذه الخلية عدة انقسامات لتعطي مرحلة تعرف بالبلاستوسايت ( **blastocyte** ) وتتكون البلاستولة من طبقة خارجية من الخلايا المسؤولة عن تكوين المشيمة والانسجة الداعمة الاخرى التي يحتاج اليها الجنين اثناء عملية التكوين في الرحم.*


*ثانيا : الخلايا الجذعية البالغة : **Multipotent stem cells ( Adult stem cells ) *


*هي خلايا جذعية توجد في الانسجة التي سبق وان أختصت كالعظام والدم الخ ...*​

وتوجد في الاطفال والبالغيين على حد سواء . وهذه الخلايا مهمة لأمداد الانسجة بالخلايا التي تموت





صورة توضح مجموعة من الانسجة التي نتجت عن تمايز بعض الخلايا ؛ وتوضح الصورة التي هي مجموعة من الخلايا الجنينية التي حصل عليها ,التمايز بين الخلايا لأنواع مختلفة من الانسجة : 


A – أمعاء 


B – خلايا عصبية 


C– خلايا نقي عظمي 


D – غضاريف 


E – عضلات


F – خلايا كلوية​


طرق الحصول علي الخلايا الجذعية : 


يتم تكوين الخطوط الخلوية لهذه الخلايا البشرية بأحدى الطرق الاتية : 


عزل الخلايا الجذعية مباشرة من كتلة الخلايا الداخلية ثم القيام بتنميتها في مزارع خلوية منتجا خطوطا خلوية من الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية وتحولت هذه الخلايا الى انواع من الانسجة المختلفة .​
عزل هذه الخلايا من الانسجة الجنينية التي حصل عليها من الاجنة المجهضة 







طريقة الاستنساخ العلاجي: 
Somatic cell nuclear transfer

طريقة تعتمد علي نقل نوي الخلايا الجسدية 
حيث قام العلماء بأخذ بويضة حيوان طبيعية وأزالوا النواة منها ، وبعد ذلك وعن طريق ظروف معملية خاصة اخذت نواة من خلية جسدية ( غير البويضة والحيوان المنوي ) ، ودمجت مع البويضة ( منزوعة النواة ) فكونت خلية جديدة تتميز بأنها ذات قدرة كاملة على تكوين كائن حي كامل ، وعليه فهي خلايا كاملة الفعالية. ان هذه الخلايا سوف تنمو الى طور البلاستوسايت وخلايا الكتلة الداخلية يمكن ان تكون مصدرا للخطوط الخلوية . وهذه الطريقة تتبع تقنية الاستنساخ المعروفة نفسها ، الا ان الهدف من هذه الطريقة ليس انتاج كائن حي كامل ، وانما الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية لأستخدامها في العلاج . وتمتاز هذه الطريقة بأن الخلايا الجذعية الناتجة متطابقة جنينيا مع الفرد الذي أخذت منه النواة وزرعت في البويضة مما يحل مشكلة رفض الانسجة من قبل الجهاز المناعي . كما تعتبر البويضة المخصبة من الخلايا الجذعية الاكثر بدائية والاكثر قدرة، اذ ان لديها القدرة على تكوين اي نوع من الانسجة داخل الجسم



تم الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية البالغة من المشيمة . ​
تم الحصول على الخلايا الجذعية البالغة من خلايا أنسجة البالغين كنخاع العظم و الخلايا الدهنية .


تطبيقات واستخدامات الخلايا الجذعية :​

استخدام الخلايا الجذعية فيما يعرف بالعلاج الخلوي ( cell therapy ) ، حيث ان هناك العديد من الامراض والاعتلالات التي يكون سببها الرئيسي هو تعطل الوظائف الخلوية وتحطم أنسجة الجسم . مما يوفر علاجا لعدد كبير من الامراض المستعصية ، مثل الزهايمر ومرض باركسون واصابات الحبل الشوكي وامراض القلب والسكري والتهاب المفاصل والحروق . 
المساعدة في معرفة وتحديد الاسباب الاساسية ومواقع الخطأ التي تتسبب عادة في امراض مميتة مثل السرطان والعيوب الخلقية التي تحدث نتيجة لأنقسام الخلايا وتخصصها غير الطبيعيين . 
في المجال الصيدلاني : تساعد ابحاث الخلايا الجذعية البشرية في تكوين وتطوير العقاقير الطبية واختبار اثارها ومدى تأثيرها . 
4. فهم الاحداث المعقدة التي تتخلل عملية تكون الانسان . 


5. التغلب على الرفض المناعي .​




تحويل خلايا جذعية بالغة الى انسجة واعصاب جديدة: يتيح علاج الاضرار التي تصيب الدماغ والاعصاب والنخاع الشوكي. واكد الباحثون ان مرضى الزهايمر وباركنسون والشلل الناتج عن اصابات الحبل الشوكي يمكن ان يستفيدوا من هذه التقنية ​

خلايا جذعية للمرة الأولى لمعالجة مريض بالقلب : اعلن ا لباحثون استخدام خلايا جذعية المنشأ للمرة الاولى لمعالجة شخص مريض القلب . وكان المريض قد اجرى ثلاث عمليات جراحية في القلب حين قرر الاطباء علاجه بواسطة زراعة الخلايا الجذعية . واوضح طبيب القلب المسؤول ان نجاح هذه العمليةسوف يمكن من مساعدة حوالي ثلث المصابين بامراض القلب في مراحلها الاخيرة. وشرح الطبيب انه تم استخراج الخلايا الجذعية من النخاع العظمي لورك المريض وحقنها في عضلة القلب. لكي تبداالخلايا بافراز مواد تشجع نمو شرايين القلب. وهذه العملية يمكن تطبيقها على المرضى الذين لم يعد من الممكن معالجة شرايين قلبهم بالوسائل التقليدية مثل توسيع الشرايين والتمييل .
استخدام الخلايا الجذعية في تجارب علاج الامراض القلبية يمكن اصلاح الخلل الذي يحدث بعد احتشاء العضلة القلبية بواسطة زراعة خلايا جذعية او اصلية جديدة
إنتاج خلايا الدم من الخلايا الجذعية الجنينية : نجح باحثون للمرة الاولى في ان انتاج خلايا الدم انطلاقا من الخلايا الجذعية للاجنة البشرية مما يفتح الباب امام اقامة بنوك للدم . ونجح العلماء في حمل الخلايا الجنينية على انتاج مستعمرات من الكريات الحمراء، والكريات البيضاء والصفائح المتشابهة التي تتشكل طبيعيا من النخاع العظمي. وقد شملت الدراسات الحديثة خلايا جذعية بالغة مأخوذة من نقي العظام. وتعتبر الخلايا الجذعية اللبنة الأساسية لبناء مختلف أنسجة الجسم. وفي السنوات الأخيرة بينت الأبحاث أن الخلايا الجذعية تملك مقدرة ملحوظة على التكيف وإصلاح الأذيات الناجمة عن الأمراض. ويقول أحد الخبراء ان هذه الدراسة أظهرت المرونة الكبيرة التي يتمتع بها الجسم البشري في الاستجابة للأمراض والأذيات.
حفظ دم الحبل السري للوليد بغية معالجته به ضد السرطان عند البلوغ : تقوم بحفظ دم الحبل السري للجنين بموافقة والديه كي يستخدم في علاجه شخصيا في وقت لاحق .. قبل قطع الحبل السري وحدوث الولادة بثوان، يجب سحب الدم من اوردة الحبل السري بحجم 80 ملليترا، حيث يجري في الحال نقله بواسطة حافظات خاصة ليجري تجميده خلال 24 ساعة من لحظة سحبه. ويتم تجميد هذا الدم الحاوي على الخلايا الجذعية وفق شروط دقيقة بدرجة 196 مئوية تحت الصفر، وفي النتروجين السائل. ويضيف التقرير ان الدم الذي يسري في الحبل السري للجنين يحتوي على خلايا جذعية تشبه تلك التي توجد لاحقا في نخاع العظام . وهي خلايا تعين الانسان على انتاج خلايا العظام والغضاريف والعضلات اضافة الى خلايا الكبد والخلايا التي تشكل بطانة الاوعية الدموية. والمهم في الامر ان لحفظ دم الحبل السري فوائد مستقبلية كبيرة رغم ان العلماء لا يزالون في بداية ابحاثهم حول الموضوع ، لكن هناك شيئا مؤكدا واحدا، هو ان الخلايا الجذعية المستمدة من دماء الحبل السري يمكن استخدامها بنجاح حيثما تطلب الامر تدخل الاطباء لمعالجة
صاحب الدم من الامراض المستعصية مثل : مختلف انواع سرطان الدم، وسرطان الصدر، وسرطان الرئتين، وسرطان الرحم وامراض المناعة الذاتية كالروماتيزم. كذلك ان الخلايا الجذعية المستمدة من الحبل السري قادرة ايضا على انتاج خلايا عضلات القلب ويمكن ان تشكل بديلا ناجحا في المستقبل لعمليات زراعة القلب. وقد ثبت ان هذه الخلايا تختلف عن الخلايا المأخوذة من المشايم أو من الاجنة المجهضة، كما ثبت انها تتمتع بقابلية على مقاومة ظروف التجميد لسنين طويلة. ويمكن معالجة الانسان المصاب بالسرطان عن طريق زرق هذه الخلايا اليه قبل ان يلجأ الطب الى معالجته بواسطة الكيميائيات والاشعة النووية.. وقد عولجت طفلة اميركية (4 سنوات) تعاني من ورم ارومة العصبي Neuroblastoma بواسطة الخلايا الجذعية المستمدة من الدم في حبل ولادتها السري قبل سنة وشفيت من مرضها الآن تماما. كما عولجت الطفلة الاميركية مولي ناشي بالحبل السري لاخيها المولود في انابيب الاختبار. وهذا ما جرى في جامعة مينيسوتا من خلال بحث العلماء عن علاج للطفلة مولي (6 سنوات) من مرض فقر دم فرانكوني Franconi anaemia، وهو مرض وراثي نادر، لا يمكن انقاذ الطفلة منه إلا بواسطة عملية زرع نخاع العظم عند الطفلة. وقدر العلماء ان العملية ستنجح بنسبة %85 اذا تلقت النخاع من اقارب الدرجة الاولى وبنسبة 40 ـ 50% في حالة تلقيها النخاع من غريب، وهنا لجأ العلماء الى عملية فريدة، إذ اجروا تلقيحا جنسيا للوالدين، وهما يحملان المرض وراثيا (متنحيا) لكنهما لم يصابا به، بواسطة خلايا جنسية لا تحمل المرض. وقد ولد الطفل (ذكر) سالما من المرض قبل فترة قصيرة بعد ان نجح الوالدان في سحب الدم من الحبل السري لاستخدامه في علاج مولي. وينتظر العلماء نجاح عمليتهم بعد ان زرقوا الخلايا الجذعية المستمدة من الوليد الجديد في نخاع عظام مولي


الخلايا الجذعية لعلاج مرضى الكبد : ومن ناحية أخرى توصل العلماء الى اكتشاف جديد يفتح أبواب الأمل لمرضى الكبد وذلك باستخدام خلايا الدم الأولية الموجودة بالنخاع العظمى حيث اثبت العلماء تحول تلك الخلايا بعد زراعتها فى شخص ما الى خلايا كبدية ، وقد لاحظوا وجود خلايا كبدية ذكرية فى كبد امرأة تم زرع نخاع عظمى من رجل فيها ، وهذا الاكتشاف يمكن استخدامه لعلاج كثير من الحالات التى تعانى من فشل كبدى سواء نتيجة للاعراض الجانبية للأدوية أو نتيجة للأورام السرطانية ، وبزرع الخلايا الاولية من النخاع العظمى للمرض نفسه يمكن تلافى مشكلة رفض الجسم للانسجة الغريبة.​
للاتصال ********


----------



## خالدسعد (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسن باشا (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن باشا (10 مايو 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 مايو 2008)

حسن باشا قال:


> الرابط لايعمل


أخوتي الكرام:
الدورة محملة على سيرفر يقوم بحذف الملفات كل مدة ومن الصعوبة أن نطلب من الأخوة إعادة تحميلها من جديد لذا نقوم أنا والأخ نبيل عواد الغباري
برفع الملفات تباعاً لكي يتم تحقيق الفائدة منها وترك فرصة للأخوة لقراءة هذه الملفات والاستفادة منها على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78217.html

مع ملفات أخرى


----------



## mos (11 مايو 2008)

أخى الكريم ..
لك كل التقدير على المجهود التنظيمى..

هل هذه القراءات تصب فى النهاية إلى إختبارات معينة أو شهادات معتمدة .
مع التحية..


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 مايو 2008)

ممكن حد ينزل الملف تانى و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 مايو 2008)

شكراً لكم إخوتي الأعزاء
ونتمنى منكم دوام التواصل والمشاركة
فبكم يتقدم المنتدى لأنه منكم وإليكم


----------



## تيروز (11 مايو 2008)

*إن لله وإن إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيرااً منها
اتمنى السلامة للجميع
*​


----------



## مهاجر (12 مايو 2008)

*للاهمية*

السلام عليكم

تم تحميل الملف من جديد مع الشكر للدكتور عدنان سلطان


----------



## مهاجر (12 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير دكتور عدنان سلطان لإهتمامك بأخوان لنا أقعدتهم الإعاقة والعجز ويحتاجون مثل هذه التوجيهات 

ونحتاج كمجتمع ان نعي واجبنا تجاههم 

نشكرك لنقل هذا الملف المفيد لنا ... وجهد مقدر


----------



## fraidi (12 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بجهودك لخدمة وتطوير السلامة المهنية في وطننا العربي على كافة الصعد


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (12 مايو 2008)

جهد مشكور ونرجو المزيد


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (12 مايو 2008)

الموضوع بعيد شوية عن مواضيع منتدانا
مش كده ولا ايه


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (12 مايو 2008)

*مهم*

انضم لهذا الطلب المهم
فهل نجد الطلب عند اخونا الكرام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 مايو 2008)

طلبنا من الأخوة مواقع سلامة عربية ليتم ادراجها ضمن هذا الدليل ولكن نرجو بأن تكون ذات محتوى غير منسوخ من مواقع أخرى

ليكون دليل عام لمواقع السلامة العربية المتميزة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 مايو 2008)

kamaleldin قال:


> عزيزي الأخ المهندس/ أحمد حجازي والأخ المهندس / أحمد الشرقاوي
> مجهود مشكورين عليه ومعلومات قيمة ولكن ما يحتويه الملف ليس تعليمات عمل دليل الأمن الصناعي أنما هي عبارة مجموعة من إرشادات السلامة أما بخصوص دليل الأمن الصناعي فهو يجب أن يحتوي على إجراءات وتعليمات تفصيلية لكافة الأعمال ذات الصلة بالمنشأة التي وضع لها الدليل بشكل خاص وإجراءات والتعليمات بخصوص العمليات الصناعية بشكل عام مثل إجراءات العمل الواجب اتباعها عند العمل أو التعامل مع الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية أو الإجراءات عند دخول أماكن محصورة أو في عمليات اللحام ..... الخ
> هذا للتوضيح فقط وشكراً


 
أخي الكريم الاسم غير مهم المهم هو تحقيق الفائدة


----------



## sayed00 (12 مايو 2008)

MSDS Tool bar

لتسهيل عمليه البحث


----------



## صهيب سلمان (13 مايو 2008)

جزاكما الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 مايو 2008)

موقع هام للغاية
وشريط أدوات في غاية الأهمية يسهل العمل كثيراً
جزاك الله كل الخير على مجهودك الجبار


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (14 مايو 2008)

*طلب تجميع لأهم المواضيع*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
باشمهندس غسان كيف احوالك ؟
انا أعتبر لسه جديد فى المنتدى الرائع ده , علشان كده انا بقترح إننا نجمع اهم المواضيع اللى تم طرحها فى موضوع واحد برابط لكل المواضيع المهمه علشان اللى جداد اللى زى كده يستفادوه ,
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (14 مايو 2008)

اولا مرحنا بك يا درش فى امنتدى

اعتقد ان عملية البحث عن المواضيع سهله ... لابد من بذل بعض الجهد لايجاد المعلومه و سوف تجد فى طريقك اكثر مما كنت تبحث عنه

مجرد رأى و اترك الرأى الاخير لمشرفنا الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 مايو 2008)

كما قال الأخ سيد المواضيع ما زالت قليلة
ولكن يمكن عمل فهرس بعد مدة
إنشاء الله


----------



## القمرايا (15 مايو 2008)

*عقاقير فقدان الوزن..... بين الحقيقة و الخيال*

عقاقير فقدان الوزن .. بين الحقيقة والخداع




لم يتم التوصل إلى عقار يسمح بخسارة الجسم لحوالي 12 كغم في ستة أسابيع.
من الطبيعي أن أي إنسان حاول ما في وسعة أن يخسر الوزن بكل الوسائل التقليدية أن ينظر بلهفة إلى الوعود التي يتم بثها عن عقار جديد يسمى Propolene والذي ظهر على شكل حبوب يدعي مخترعوها أن تناولها يجعل الإنسان يفقد الوزن بدون ممارسة التمارين الرياضية أو تغيير نظام الأكل. 
وقد تم إنتاج العقار للأشخاص الذين يعانون من زيادة مفرطة في أوزانهم تتعدى العشرة كيلوغرامات فوق الوزن الطبيعي، إلا انه عند الفحص الدقيق لمضمون الخبر تثار لدينا بعض الأسئلة فالمروج لهذا الدواء هو جوناثان كيلي وهو خريج جامعة هارفاد الأمريكية العريقة هو في الحقيقة أخصائي تخدير وليس أخصائي في التغذية
ويضيف الأطباء أن محاولة الترويج لهذا الدواء هي أمر مؤسف أن تتم من قبل طبيب متخرج من جامعة عريقة حيث أشارت لجنة التجارة الفيدرالية الأمريكية أن أي دواء يعلن عنة بأنة قادر على إحداث انخفاض ملموس في الوزن بدون ممارسة الرياضية أو اتباع أية حمية هو من قبيل الاحتيال ويجب حظره في الحال. 
الادعاءات لا يمكن أن تكون صحيحة
يقول هوارد بيلز مدير مكتب حماية المستهلكين الأمريكيين أن ادعاءات فقدان الكثير من الوزن باستخدام حبة دواء دون تغيير على نظام الحياة أو الغذاء هو أمر غير صحيح ولا يمكن تصديقه. 
فبالرغم من أن هناك بعض الشهود في الإعلان التجاري المصور لترويج حبوب PROPOLENE إلا أن هذا الأمر لا ينطلي على العلماء والخبراء في مجال التغذية الذين يقولون أن الأشخاص البدينين بإمكانهم أن يفقدوا بمعدل 1 كغم من أوزانهم في الأسبوع دون التعرض لأي مخاطر صحية وباتباع حمية خاصة لإنقاص الوزن. 
يضيف العلماء أن هناك المئات من الدراسات التي أجريت على آلاف المرضى ولم يتم التوصل إلى عقار يسمح بخسارة الجسم لحوالي 12 كغم في ستة أسابيع. إن العنصر الفاعل في هذا العقار هو الشاي الأخضر الذي من المفروض انه يزيد من عملية الايض في الجسم مما يدفع الجسم إلى حرق المزيد من السعرات الحرارية بالإضافة إلى مركب آخر يسمى glucomannan وهو نوع من الألياف التي تتمدد في المعدة والذي من المفروض أن تشعر الإنسان بالشبع وعدم الرغبة في الأكل. 
إلا أن الأطباء المختصين يشيرون إلى أن مادة glucomannan ليست مادة جديدة بل هي مكتشفة منذ نحو عشرين عام وقد تم إثبات عدم فعاليتها لإنقاص الوزن بحسب الخبراء في هذا المجال. 
أما بالنسبة لإفادات الزبائن الذين قاموا بشراء هذا العقار فقد أفاد بعضهم أن الحبوب لم تؤدي إلى إنقاص ملحوظ للوزن كما أن بعض الزبائن أشاروا إلى انهم كسبوا المزيد من الوزن خلال أسبوعين من بدئهم تناول هذه الحبوب.


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

مشكوور على الموضوع اخي


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي العربي الحر,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد

جزاك الله خير ياخي العربي الحر,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد

ان شاء الله اخوي


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد

شكراا لك ..


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (15 مايو 2008)

*موضوع مهم جداً*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

دعنا نقول إنها 6:15 مساءً وأنت تقود سيارتك للمنزل (بمفردك طبعاً) بعد يوم شاق مجُهد , وعلى غير المعتاد أنت فعلاً مرهق و غير مركز.​​فجأة بدأت تشعر بألم حاد فى صدرك الذى بدأ يتحول إلى ذراعك و من ثم إلى رأسك .​​هناك مستشفى على بعد 8 كم و هو أقرب إليك منه إلى منزلك .​​و لسوء الحظ فأنت لا تعلم هل بإمكانك القيادة إلى هناك .​​ماذا عساك تفعل​​لقد تدربت على إنعاش القلب CPR لكن المدرب لم يخبرك كيف يمكن تطبيق ذلك على نفسك.

كيف تنجو من السكته القلبيه عندما تكون وحدك , حيث أن كثير من الناس يكونو وحدهم عندما تداهمهم السكته القلبيه و لا يوجد أحد ليساعدهم .

الشخص الذى بدأ قلبه ينبض بغير إنتظام و يشعر بالألم , لديه حوالى عشر ثوانى قبل أن يفقد وعيه.

ماذا تفعل​​الجواب :

لا ترتبك , إبدأ بالسعال بعمق قبل أن تسعل لابد من أخذ نفس عميق و إخراج ما يمكن إخراجه من الصدر.
لابد من التنفس بعمق و السعال على الأقل مره كل ثانيتين إلى أن تجد المساعده أو تعود دقات القلب إلى وضعها الطبيعى .
النفس العميق يزود الرئتين بالأوكسجين , و السعال يقبض القلب و يساعد على تنظيم دورة الدم.
و عملية قبض القلب تساعده على عودة دقاته لوضعه الطبيعى.

بهذه الطريقه يمكن لمن أصابته السكته القلبيه بلوغ المستشفى بإذن الله .​


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (15 مايو 2008)

*رجاء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , برجاء الرد عاوز اعرف إيه رأيكم فى الموضوع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (15 مايو 2008)

*مشكور*

بر:1:جاء ذكر مصدر المعلومة


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (15 مايو 2008)

*مصدر المعلومه*

article Published On N. 240 Of Journal If General Hospital Rochester​ده المصدر المكتوب على الرساله دى لما وصلتنى​


----------



## sayed00 (15 مايو 2008)

ويس يا درش بالتوفيق

بس ياريت ترفق العرض التقدمى الموخود فيه العرض


----------



## sayed00 (15 مايو 2008)

الى الامام و جزاك الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (15 مايو 2008)

جزك الله خير

فعلا الموضوع خطير


----------



## اسماعيل حجاب (15 مايو 2008)

*ملصقات وارشادات الصحة والسلامة المهنية*

السلام عليكم جميعا
يا جماعة اكرر
لدى مطبعة لتنفيذ الملصقاتمثل(خطر كهرباء_ارشادات استحدام الطافية)
اريد اشكال اخرى ممكن


----------



## نجد النامي (15 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافيه يابعدي على هذه الصور المؤثره
التي نسأل الله الرحمه لصاحبها
وأن تكون رادعه لبعض الشبااب 
من أخذ الحذر وتباع أرشادات المرور


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (15 مايو 2008)

انا لله وانا إليه راجعون


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مايو 2008)

موضوع مفيد
شكراً لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مايو 2008)

*مواضيع طبية*

شكراً لكم على المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## الرمول (16 مايو 2008)

*مجموعة كتب للمنفعة العامة*

السلامة عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مجموعة طيبة من كتب تخص موضوع السلامة ارجوا ان تنال رضاكم, ولا تنسونا من دعائكم
http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=safety


----------



## sayed00 (16 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا هندسه


----------



## محمود البشير (16 مايو 2008)

اللهم ارزقنا هدياً قاصداً , وجَنبا منكرات الأخلاق و الأهواء , والأدواء


----------



## أطفائي محترف (16 مايو 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...

بصراحة حادث مؤلم وربي يصبر اهل الضحايا وهذي دعوة تأمل ثم عبره لذوي اصحاب السرعات العاليه والذين يأخذون من طريق الطوارئ الأيسر كطريق للسرعه وكأنه مالك للطريق .. ودعوه للأباء الذي يفرطون بحب أبنائهم المراهقين وترجمتها بشراء السيارات السريعه وقيادتها بالطرق المزدحمه ...

إنا لله وإنا إاليه لراجعون ...


----------



## محمود البشير (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مايو 2008)

أطفائي محترف قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...
> 
> بصراحة حادث مؤلم وربي يصبر اهل الضحايا وهذي دعوة تأمل ثم عبره لذوي اصحاب السرعات العاليه والذين يأخذون من طريق الطوارئ الأيسر كطريق للسرعه وكأنه مالك للطريق .. ودعوه للأباء الذي يفرطون بحب أبنائهم المراهقين وترجمتها بشراء السيارات السريعه وقيادتها بالطرق المزدحمه ...
> 
> إنا لله وإنا إاليه لراجعون ...


 
مشاركة أولى وتعليق ممتاز
بارك الله فيك
نتمنى دوام مشاركاتك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مايو 2008)

مجموعة ملفات مفيدة للغاية
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أطفائي محترف (17 مايو 2008)

موضوع ممتاز وتعاريف جدا رائعه أخوي خالد وانتهز هالفرصه وبحكم تخصصي كأطفائي في شركة بترول وتحت عنصران من عناصر مثلث الحريق الا وهم الحراره والوقود ...

موضوعك يستحق القراءه والتعقيب عليه يستدعي اصطر من الكتابة بأختلاف أنواع المكافحه فهناك مكافحه بتروليه ومكافحة مدنيه ومكافحة طيران وكل نوع له تكتيكات خاصه بقياس حجم المخاطر والصيطره ..

وأنتهز هذه المناسبه وأقترح من أخواني المشرفين اضافة قسم ( الحماية ومنع الحرائق ) الذي هو جزء لا يتجزأ من قسم السلامه وما له من أهمية قصوى في حماية الفرد ثم الممتلكات بعد حماية الله سبحانه وتعالى ..

تحياتي أخي الكريم


----------



## هدهد البحر (19 مايو 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز على تحيتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هدهد البحر (19 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## هدهد البحر (19 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## سهم221 (20 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عكاشه (21 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدهد البحر (21 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدهد البحر (21 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد هيبة (21 مايو 2008)

موضوع رائع شكرا يا استاذ


----------



## احمد هيبة (21 مايو 2008)

ميمون جدا ياأستاذ


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (21 مايو 2008)

*طلب : تعليمات السلامة فى صيانة أجهزة التكييف*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
محدش عنده تعليمات السلامة لصيانة أجهزة التكييف و عاوزها ضرورى لوسمحتم 
شكراً يا جماعة


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (23 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (23 مايو 2008)

*وصلنى موضوع خطير جداً*

<B><FONT color=black size=4><SPAN lang=AR-SA dir=rtl style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: black">



*Be**carful from Shampoo**!!!
**
إن هذا لأمر خطير، لذلك يتوجب عليك بعد قراءه هذه النشرة إرسالها لأكبر عدد ممكن من الناس
إن هذا ليس من نوع الرسائل المسلسلة بل انه أمر هام يتعلق بأمر أسرتك وصحتك
ومن يقرأ هذا الخبر يعتبر مؤتمن لتوصيله لجميع من يحب هذا التحذير كتبه السكرتير التنفيذي في النظام الصحي بولاية بنسلفانيا
وهو كالتالي ............ ......... ..:
افحص المكونات المكتوبة على قارورة الشامبو الذي تستخدمه وتأكد منعدم
وجود مادة تدعي **سلفاتلورييث الصوديوم**Sodium**Laureth Sulfate**
أو قد تكتب اختصارا بالحروف الإنجليزية 
**SLS**
حيث اتضح أن هذه المادة تدخل في تركيب أغلب أنواع الشامبو لأنها تنتج قدرا كبيرا من الرغوة إضافة إلى **قلة تكلفتها ورخص ثمنها**. لكن من الحقائق
المذهلة عنها **أنها تستخدم في شطف الجراجات والأرضيات، **وهي مادة **قوية المفعول **!
كما اثبت بعض العلماء في الولايات المتحدة أنها يمكن أن تسبب **مرض السرطان** على المدى الطويل 
لقد عدت لمنزلي وتفحصت الشامبو الموجود وهو من نوع فيدال ساسونو وجدت لا يحتوي علي هذه المادة ولكن هناك أنواع أخرى مثل*​*CLEAR** , **FRUCTIS**,
**Vo5**, **Palmolive**, **Paul**Mitchell**, **L’Oreal**, **Body**Shop**
وكانت المادة الأولى في قائمة المكونات (**وهي عادة المادة الرئيسية والأكثر كمية في العقار**) في شامبو عصارة أعشاب كليرول هي **سلفات لورييث الصوديوم .**
لذلك اتصلت بإحدى الشركات وأخبرتهم أن منتجهم يحتوى على مادة تتسبب في الإصابة بالسرطان، فردوابـ.. نعم، نعلم ذلك ولكن لا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئا لأننا نحتاج تلك المادة لإنتاج الرغوة - وبالمناسبة فان **معجون كولوجيت لتنظيف الأسنان يحتوي على نفس المادة لإنتاج الرغو**-*​* ثم وعدوا أن يرسلوا لي بعض المعلومات 
> لقد أثبتت نتائج البحث العلمي في الثمانينات الميلادية أن نسبة الإصابة بالسرطان كانت واحد في كل ثمانية آلاف شخص، أما في التسعينات فصارت النسبة واحد إلى ثلاثة، وهي نسبة خطيرة جدا .
لذا أرجو أن تأخذوا هذا الأمر بجدية و أرجو إرسال هذه النشرة لمعارفكم، وكلي أمل في أن نتوقف عن تعاطي السرطان بأنفسنا 
إن هذا لأمر خطير، لذل كي توجب عليك بعد قراءه هذه النشرة إرسالها لأكبر عدد ممكن من الناس
إن هذا ليس من نوع الرسائل المسلسلة بل انه أمر هام يتعلق بأمر أسرتك وصحتك
**ومن يقرأ هذا الخبر يعتبر مؤتمن لتوصيله لجميع من يحب منقول للفائدة والله اعلم*​ 
<DIV dir=rtl align=right><DIV dir=rtl align=right>​​​
​
*
Best Regards,**Abeer Ahmed Saif*
e-Marketing Section
General Dept. of E-services
Dubai police Head Quarters

*Tel :*<SPAN class=EC_EC_EC_ececececececececececececmsonormal0><FONT color=#000066 size=1><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #000066">


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (23 مايو 2008)

*فين الرد*

محدش بيرد ليه يا جماعة انتو فين ؟ متنشاطو شويه علشان الواحد يتحمس و يجيب مواضيع تانيه


----------



## الشوق عطري (23 مايو 2008)

*ُُ*

مرحبا بالجميع:77:


مشكورين ع المواضيع الرائعة و المفيدة


ممكن سؤال :

مسؤولية من عند إخلاء المبنى بحالة حدوث الحريق 
:87:
مسؤولية السلامة و لا الإنقاذ و الإطفاء؟!

مثلا في حالة حدوث حريق بالمطار من المسؤول في وضع خط إخلاء المينى 

مدير السلامة و لا مدير الإنقاذ و الإطفاء؟


أرجو الإفادة مع الأدلة​


----------



## نجد النامي (23 مايو 2008)

سلمة يداك يا أخ مصطفى على هذا الموضوع
الذي يدل على طيب قلبك وخوفك على أخوانك
فأتيتنا بالفائده والتنبيه من أخطار بعض الشامبو


وفي الختام..
كفانا الله وأياكم من كل شر
ودمت سالماً 
فنحن بانتظار مايفيض به قلمك من فاائده علينا بمواضيع جديده


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (24 مايو 2008)

*رجاء*

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم يا جماعة اللى يدخل يكتب رد , عامة مش الموضوع ده بس 
شكرً


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إزيك يا باشمهندس غسان إيه أخبارك؟
لو سمحت يا باشمهندس غسان إحنا كنا عاوزين اللى يدخل يقرا اى موضوع مبيصش عليه كده و يمشى عوزين رد علشان الواحد يتشجع و يجيب مواضيع تانيه , و كمان اكيد فى ناس بتجيب مواضيع بس لما بتلاقى ان مافيش رد عليها مابتمتبش تانى , فياريت تقول كده للأعضاء أن اللى يقرا موضوع يكتب له رد علشان ننشط المنتدى .
شكراً يا باشمهندس


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (24 مايو 2008)

*مرحباً بك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اهلاً بك فى المنتدى و نأمل انك تكون عضو نشيط 
شوف كده ده اللى انت طلبه و لا ايه على الرابط ده

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70721.html
و أرجو الرد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2008)

طلبنا من الأخوة ذلك ليتم تحفيز الكاتب على دوام كتابة المواضيع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2008)

مشكور الأخ مصطفى على وضع الرابط فهذا دليل متابعاته الجادة


----------



## hady511 (24 مايو 2008)

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

فعلا لقد سمعت العديد من الناس يتحدث عن ان للشامبو مضار عديدة لكن توصل للسرطان ؟؟؟؟ الله يحفظنا
جزاك الله خيرا ....
وان شاء الله يتم التأكد من الموضوع
---
لقد وجدت نفس المقالة اللي انت كاتبها (مكتوبة بالانجليزي) وتم التعليق عليها من موقع About.com بأنها رسالة مسلسلة (وأنها اشاعات) انظر الرابط
http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/weekly/aa090998.htm
--
والمادة المستخدمة اكثر اختصارها SLES وهي أقل ضررا من SLS 
هذا لايعني أن المادة غير خطرة (حيث انها تسبب حكة وضرر للعيون...الخ) لكن منظمات السلامة تصنفها على أنها غير خطرة ... ولم يثبت أنها أدت الى سرطانات لكن
تم التوصية بمحاولة استعمال المنتجات الخالية من هذه المادة .... وحثت منظمات السلامة المصنعين على ازالة المادة من مستحضرات التنظيف
روابط.....ذات صلة:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_laureth_sulfate
http://www.checnet.org/healthehouse/chemicals/chemicals-detail.asp?Main_ID=285

وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم:
شكراً لك فالموضوع مهم ولكنه مطروح في قسم الهندسة الكيميائية على الرابط التالي

افحص المكونات على قارورةالشامبو وتأكد من عدم وجود مادة تدعي سلفاتلورييث الصوديوم


----------



## حاتم مطر (25 مايو 2008)

*ممكن مساعده*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عاوز بحث عن موضوع ( معايير الأمن والسلامة في المشاريع الهندسية ) 
ضروري بليييييز
ومشكورين لجهودكم


----------



## تمبيزة (25 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تمبيزة (25 مايو 2008)

شكرا بارك الله فيك

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## تمبيزة (26 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود البشير (26 مايو 2008)

الجامعة الامريكية في القاهرة ، 113 شارع قصرالعينى، بو المربع 2511 ، القاهرة ، 11511 ، مصر. الهاتف : 20.2.2794.2964 فاكس : 20.2.2795.7565 خلف المتحف المصرى


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (26 مايو 2008)

لسلام عليكم شكرا سيدي علي هذا المجهود ولكن اعتقد لو المحاضرات تم وضع مضمونها باللغة العربية يكون افضل


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (26 مايو 2008)

باشمهندس غسان ازي حضرتك عامل اية؟ 
بس الموضوع بقى كده يخص السلامة


----------



## كو كا كولا (26 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااا على التحذير


----------



## تمبيزة (26 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تمبيزة (26 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تمبيزة (26 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبارك احمد محمد (27 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يحفظنا جميعا


----------



## بهراااااااااام (27 مايو 2008)

*الآن اوشا 10 و 30 في الشرقية*

سلام
اخواني الاعزاء...

من يحب الالتحاق با دورة اوشا 10 و 30 فا مرحباً بة

المكان الشرقية
الزمان: في غطون شهر او اكثر قليلاُ
و من اراد المزيد من المعلومات فمرحباً بة :84:

بهراااام


----------



## sayed00 (27 مايو 2008)

*طلب من الاخوه على وجه السرعه*

السلام عليكم

طلبى من الساده المهندسين عن متطلبات السلامه (المداخل والمخارج و مقاستها و كذلك اجهزة الانذار اللازمه) لانفاق الخدمات (الكهرباء و الماء والغاز و الاتصالات) 

من لديه اى معلومه كتاب او حتى صور عن الموضوع لا يبخل علينا بها

اشطركم مقدما


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (27 مايو 2008)

شكراً يا باشمهندس 
هل ممكن ان نخلى اللى عاوزيقرا موضوع يبقى لازم يكتب الأول ؟


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (27 مايو 2008)

شكراً ليك على التوعية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 مايو 2008)

مصطفى مسعد قال:


> شكراً يا باشمهندس
> هل ممكن ان نخلى اللى عاوزيقرا موضوع يبقى لازم يكتب الأول ؟


 
أخي مصطفى:
هدف المنتدى الأساسي هو تطوير الهندسة العربية ونبحث عن ردود نوعية وليست كمية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 مايو 2008)

شكراً لك أخ محمود على روح التعاون

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (28 مايو 2008)

ياجماعة الخير

فينكم الموضوع مهم و محتاج ردودكم


----------



## بشير القفة (28 مايو 2008)

*مساعدة اريد معلومات*

الاخوه الكرام بقسم السلامة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اود منكم تزويدى بعلومات عن مادة عازلة تستعمل فى الكهرباء وهى الباكلايت هل هذه الماده مسالمة او غير مسالمة للانسان. ارجوا منكم الرد 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر
اخوكم بشير


----------



## محمد82 (28 مايو 2008)

*أقتراح أنشاء موضوع يضم معلومات واحصائيات عن اصابات العمل في كثير من البلدان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقترح أنشاء موضوع على أن يتم تثبيته لاحقا بعد اطرائه بالمعلومات والاحصائيات لعدة بلدان وذلك عن عدد الحوادث 
طريقة الحصول على هذه المعلومات:
1- بلد كل عضو في هذا المنتدى. (وذلك من خلال احصائيات لدى اتحاد العمال, وزارة العمل, اتحاد الصناعات, اتحاد المقاولين , شركات تأمين ....). 
2 -احصائيات من شبكة الانترنت يستفيد منها الاخوة الاعضاء عن بلاد اخرى عالمية مثل امريكا وبريطانيا والصين ودول الخليج .
هذه الاحصائيات تشمل 1- عدد الاصابات والوفيات في عدة سنوات مختلفة.
2- تكلفة الحوادث .
3- الابعاد القانونية لهذا الجانب .(من يتحمل تلك الاخطاء)
4- العوامل المؤثرة لحدوث تلك الحوادث.
على ان يتم تحديد الصناعات فمثلا اهم الصناعات التي بحاجة لهذا العلم هي صناعة الانشاءات لما فيها من مخاطر عمل ..
وشكرا...


----------



## sayed00 (28 مايو 2008)

اخى محمد

الفكرية جيدة و لكن الاول نريد ان الناس لا تتستر على الحوادث و يخبون بها و بعدين نقدر نعمل احصائيات

مازال الوعى غير كافى و الشفافيه منعدمه

لذلك لن تكون الاحصائيات سليمه

مجرد رأى ؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 مايو 2008)

فكرة ممتازة أتمنى ان يبادر الأخوة إلى ادراج المعلومات كل حسب بلده
وكما قال الأخ سيد نتمنى أن تكون معلومات من مصادر رسمية
مع ذكر المصدر


----------



## srowam (29 مايو 2008)

أولا أتشرف بإلانضمام الى هذا الملتقى واوجه التحيه إلى المهندس غسان لدوره الكبير في نشر علم السلامه والذى يجب ان يكون ثقافه لكل الناس من ربه البيت فى المطبخ الى سائق السياره إلى الاداري امام الحاسوب فى المكتب الى فنى المختبر الى عامل المناوله فى المخازن
ثانيا من لديه امعلومه عن انواعdeloge system ان يفيدنا بها وله جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## M.E (29 مايو 2008)

في اي شرقيه من دول العالم؟
وفي اي معهد ومدى اعتماد المعهد ... و عنوانكم بالكامل و ارقام الهاتف.

ينقصك الايضاح


----------



## هدهد البحر (29 مايو 2008)

الفكرة جيدة ولكن الحصول على المعلومات ليس سهلا 
حيث ان الجهات الرسمية لا تعطي المعلومات لا لجهات رسمية 
وانا حاولت قبل فترة الحصول على مثل هذه المعلومات لم احصل الا على معلومات قبل 5 سنوات فاكثر 
وكأن الموضوع سر استراتيجي وليس عمل يساهم في الحد من اصابات العمل التي تكلف عشرات الملايين من الدولارات سنويا لبلد مثل الاردن وهذه الخسائر المباشرة واما الخسائر الغير مباشرة فهي اضعاف هذا المبلغ


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (29 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## صهيب سلمان (30 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (30 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (31 مايو 2008)

كويس ده؟
مشاهدة المرفق Means of Egress.pdf


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (31 مايو 2008)

و فى ده 
مشاهدة المرفق means of egress1.doc


----------



## sayed00 (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا درش على المعلومات بس مش هى دى 

سؤالى عن الخنادق و الانفاق و ليس مخارج الطوارئ للمبانى

و مش بس مخارج الطوارئ اى شيئ له علاقه بالسلامه فى الانفاق


----------



## بهراااااااااام (31 مايو 2008)

في السعودية الشرقية ( الدمام او الجبيل ) لم يحدد بعد
المعهد معتمد من الاوشا و الشهادة تكون من مركز الاوشا نفسة
اسم المعهد ان ارتة على الخاص (لتوخي الجانب الاعلاني)


للتسجيل : ارسل رسالة على الخاص


----------



## safetyman (31 مايو 2008)

يا اخ مصطفي سلملي علي مجدي شريف


----------



## safetyman (31 مايو 2008)

لا محدش عنده


----------



## فهد جمعان (1 يونيو 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...


----------



## فهد جمعان (1 يونيو 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...


----------



## لاؤسؤ (1 يونيو 2008)

*OSHA, Nebosh Or Certified Safety Professional*

Assalam alaikom wwb
Dear all
I am interested in getting a certificate in Safety Management area
I am having problem in choosing one of those certificates

OSHA, Nebosh Or Certified Safety Professional

Please hep me in making the right decision by giving me (an everybody in the forum) some information on each of them as much as you know

which one is credited more in middle east?
where can I do the training? which is the best training company?
cost of training and certificate?

etc

May ALLAH reward you for your help
Abu Omar


----------



## هدهد البحر (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (1 يونيو 2008)

*safe lifiting*

بور بوينت حلو فى الsafe lifiting 
http://www.zshare.net/download/12942061f46905d5/


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (1 يونيو 2008)

*environmental impact assessment EIA*

السلام عليكم 
ملفات فى تقييم الأثر البيئى Eia
مشاهدة المرفق Lecture.eia.pdf
مشاهدة المرفق Eia_ElRaey.pdf
و الباس ورد Pte2007


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (1 يونيو 2008)

ايوة كده يا هندسة ماتبخلش علينا


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (1 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على الإهتمام بزميلك فى المنتدى انا إستافدت كتير


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (1 يونيو 2008)

شكراً على التقرير


----------



## ahmadali5 (2 يونيو 2008)

*ممكن وصلة لكتاب Nebosh ؟*

بحثت كثيرا في النت عن كتاب نيبوش ولكن للأسف ما حصلت أي وصلة. :85:


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (2 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (2 يونيو 2008)

هناك علاقة وطيدة بين السلامة المهنية والجودة والبيئة لدلك اضم صوتي للاخوة


----------



## fraidi (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور / الباس وورد خطأ 
وعلشان شو التعقيد ووضع باس وورد


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (2 يونيو 2008)

ملفات عن تفادي الحوادث والتلاءم في مواقع العمل اتمنى الاستفادة


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا دكتور


----------



## سلطان سليمان (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيك
عرض جيد عن الامراض المهنية


----------



## sayed00 (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا درش

الباسورد كابيتل


----------



## سدير عدنان (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور.......لايوجد الملف ولكن يمكن الاستفادة من الموقع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي مصطفى
لكن لي رجاء عندك
ضع كلمة سر لمنع التعديل أو النسخ ولكن لا تضع كلمة سر لفتح الملف


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2008)

الملفات موجودة على الرابط التالي:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=78217


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (2 يونيو 2008)

انا الملف وصلنى كده مش انا اللى عاملة باس ورد


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (2 يونيو 2008)

و الباس ورد فعلاً كابيتل
أتمنى ان الملف يكون مفيد


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (2 يونيو 2008)

ماحدش عاجبة الملف ؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2008)

شكراً لك أخ جمال ملفات مفيدة 


نتمنى من جميع الأخوة أن يشاركونا بملفات من تجميعهم 


بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخ مصطفى ونتمنى من جميع الأخوة مشاركتنا بالملفات التي يحصلون عليها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2008)

مستعجل ليه دوماً على الردود يا أخ مصطفى خلي بالك طويل وستجد كل اهتمام من قبل الأخوة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يونيو 2008)

عرض ممتاز 

بارك الله فيك 

نتمنى منك دوام اتحافنا بالملفات الرائعة


----------



## المبروك شقاف (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا ياأبوالسلامة المهنية


----------



## لاؤسؤ (3 يونيو 2008)

Dear Ahmed,
I am interested in the same certificate
I will let you know if I got something so that we share it
in the mean time 
fmagabl at yahoo dot com

Thanks and good luck


----------



## ahmadali5 (3 يونيو 2008)

لاؤسؤ قال:


> Dear Ahmed,
> I am interested in the same certificate
> I will let you know if I got something so that we share it
> in the mean time
> ...



شكرا جزيلا
سأحاول البحث مجددا
وإن تمكنت من الحصول على شيء سأضعه في هذا الموقع الرائع لتعم الفائدة.


----------



## لاؤسؤ (3 يونيو 2008)

do you know a certain title of such book? let me help in getting it and load it here 
Thanks


----------



## sayed00 (3 يونيو 2008)

*السيجارة الالكترونيه*

هذه مكونات السيجارة الالكترونيه​ 


لا يوجد بها رائحة مثل رائحة الدخان العادي وبذلك يمكنك التدخين في الاماكن العامة والضيقة كالمصاعد والطائرات ولا تحتاج لقداحة ولا اي شيء​ 








​

​هذه هي السيجارة الالكترونية التي تعمل بالشحن الكهربائي​ 







​

​الجزء الموجود في اليد اليمنى للشخص هو البطارية والجزء الاخر يوجد به بخار الماء والنيكوتين​ 







​

​هذا هو شاحن السيجارة حسب استخدامك للسيجارة ويستغرق شحنه اذا ما كان فارغا حوالي خمس ساعات وتستطيع استخدام السيجارة بعد الشحن اكثر من يوم​ 







​

​هذه العلبة يأتي بها بطاريتان وفلتران اضافة الى خمس اوعية من النيكوتين اضافة الى الشاحن والسلك الخاص به والشاحن يعمل على 110فولت و220 فولت على حد سواء​ 







​

​اوعية النيكوتين​ 







​

​الشخص يسحب نفسا من السيجارة ولاحظ ان هناك اضاءة في مقدمة السيجارة​ 







​

​لاحظ الدخان وهو في الحقيقة بخار ماء ممزوج بالنيكوتين ولاحظ الاضاءة في مقدمة السيجارة وقد انطفأت بعد اخذ النفس​ 







​

​هذا هو حجم السيجارة نسبة الى السيجارة الحقيقية وتبدو اطول منها والصورة الاخرى بها تشريح داخلي للسيجارة الالكترونية​ 








عقبال الشيشة الإلكترونية ​




الموضوع منقول​




ربما تفيد على الاقل تقليل اضرار التدخيين السلبى​


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (3 يونيو 2008)

شكراً يا هندسة على التشجيع


----------



## myj2006 (4 يونيو 2008)

*طلب عاجل*

ممكن بعد اذن الكبار ... محتاج الكتاب دا 
API - Pub 2030


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (5 يونيو 2008)

اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة يا رب


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (5 يونيو 2008)

يمكنك زياره الرابط التالى 

أحتياطات السلامه فى الانفاق tunnel والخنادقditch

http://www.iosh.gov.tw/iosheng/foreign/isa03.htm


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (5 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ده موضوع جامد 
HAZARDOUS WASTE OPERATIONS AND EMERGENCY RESPONSE
من الاوشا و قولولى ايه رأيكم
http://www.zshare.net/download/13163775892f4ca9/

إنشاء الله هبقى أجيب لكم Disaster Site Worker علشان يبقى كده كل الاوشا OSHA 7600

بس فين الردود


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (5 يونيو 2008)

ينفعك ده يا باشمهندس
http://www.zshare.net/download/131649504a2b564b/


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (5 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
بور بوينت من الاوشا عن الحفر
http://www.zshare.net/download/131649504a2b564b/
يا رب تعجبكم

عاوز اعرف اية رأيكم


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على تعبك يا درش


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخى الطير المسافر


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم

محدش قال رأيه فيها

اعتقد ان الفكره جيده


----------



## virtualknight (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم.


----------



## KARMRM (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل للموضوع الرائع


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم​ 
العمل فى فى الرافعات البرجيه و كذلك العمل عامة فى الاماكن العليا لها مواصفات خاصه و كذلك متطلبات للسلامه خاصه​ 

اليكم هذه المناظر لاحد العمال (الله يرحمه) لم يلتزم بأقل متطلبات السلامه​ 
ربما كان معزور ؟؟؟ لم يدله احد على كبيفية العمل بأمان​ 
اترككم مع الصور​ 


:87::87::87::87:​ 
الصور فى المرفقات


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا درش

استمر


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (6 يونيو 2008)

شكراً لإهتمامك يا باشمهندس و دايماً كده


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
دى تعليمات السلامة لأعمال اللحام و القطع من الاوشا بالعربى
welding and cutting powerpoint 
http://www.zshare.net/download/132089524e1dcecc/

انا اسف يا جماعة انا ضيفت الموضوع ده غلط هنا

بس انا هجيب حاجات إنشاء الله عن النيبوش قريبا

انا وصلت لحاجات بس هراجع الموضوع كده الاول و هشوف امكانية انى اضيف الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
دى تعليمات السلامة لأعمال اللحام و القطع من الاوشا بالعربى
welding and cutting powerpoint 

http://www.zshare.net/download/132089524e1dcecc

اجيب مواضيع تانى زى دى ولا اية؟


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (6 يونيو 2008)

*الشاى الفتلة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
انا سمعت ان الشاى الفتلة مصنوع من مواد مقاومة للحرارة و انها لما توضع لفترة فى الشاى و هو ساخن بتترك مواد ضاره و مسرطنة وهى غالباً امونيا بس انا لسة متأكدتش من الموضوع ده 
ياريت لو حد عنده معلومه يفدنا لان ده موضوع خطير جداً
مصطفى مسعد


----------



## لاؤسؤ (6 يونيو 2008)

we all appreciate your help and input to this topic

Thanks
ABu Omar


----------



## خالدسعد (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع ,,,
ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط ,
كيف يمكن تحليل الحادث بعد وقوعه وقياس مدى الخطورة ؟


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (7 يونيو 2008)

ملف ممتاز و ياريت يتجمع مع موضوع القيادة الآمنه


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (7 يونيو 2008)

حاول تقرأ فى ال Nasp


----------



## لاؤسؤ (7 يونيو 2008)

*Has any one taken NEBOSH exam*

Assalam alaikom wwb
Dear ALL

I am wondering if anybody has taken (or planning to take NEBOSH) exam?

if so, would you please share with us your experience in this regard?

Best Regards
ABu Omar


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2008)

الصور لم تظهر وهذا سبب عدم التعليق من الأخوة 

الفكرة جيدة على كل حال


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2008)

مشاركة متميزة 
بارك الله فيك 
نسأل الله السلامة 
ونتمنى من أخوتنا العمال الالتزام بقواعد السلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2008)

مشاركة متميزة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي مصطفى 

استمر بإمتاعنا بملفاتك المفيدة 

ولا تستعجل على الردود 

فبعض الأحيان تكون هناك مشاكل في النت تمنع التحميل وهذا ما يؤخر ردود الأخوة


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aimanham (8 يونيو 2008)

*دوره مفیده فی السلامه المهنیه*

Ontario's 
Basic Certification Training Program
Participant’s Manual

http://www.worksafesask.ca/files/ont_wsib/certmanual/prelim.html#Foreword


----------



## القمرايا (8 يونيو 2008)

*مقال ممتاز للدكتور أنس نعنوع حول طب الأسنان*

قد يظن معظم المتعالجين في عيادة طب الأسنان أن نتائج علاج أسنانهم تتوقف فقط على شهرة الدكتور الذي يتعالجوا عنده ، وإن كان هذا الكلام صحيح إلى حداً ما ولكن لو نظرنا إلى الواقع فأننا قد نجد الكثير من أطباء الأسنان نالوا الشهرة بسبب موقع العيادة في المدينة أو بسبب القبيلة أو العائلة التي ينتمي إليها أو بسبب الشهادات الرنانة التي حصل عليها أو المراكز التي هو معين فيها ( جامعات ، وزارات ، مستشفيات ) أو بسبب علاقاته الاجتماعية الكثيرة وكل ذلك ممكن ولكن ليس بالضرورة دائماً سبب في أن هذا الدكتور يعمل بشكل جيد وبشكل علمي ، والأكيد في علم طب الأسنان أن معظم المعالجات قد لا تظهر نتائجها السلبية إلا بعد سنة أو سنتين أو أكثر لذلك لا يمكن الحكم على عمل الطبيب بمجرد أنه عالج أسنانك وبدت من الوهلة الأولى رائعة الجمال ، بل يجب أن تنتظر سنين لترى النتائج أكانت سلبية أم إجابية ( تعفن الأسنان ، رائحة كريهة بعد تركيب التلبيسات أو الجسور ، تراجع لثة ..... إلخ ) .

وهنا في هذا الموضوع ننظر عن قرب إلى المقاييس التي تحدد نجاح دكتور الأسنان في مهمته العلاجية
إن نجاح دكتور الأسنان في مهمته العلاجية تتوقف عليه أولاً في المرتبة الأولى وعلى المراجع ( المريض ) في المرتبة الثانية 

بالنسبة لدور لدكتور الأسنان : 
يجب أن تتوفر فيه الكثير من الشروط حتى يكون دكتور أسنان ناجح ، فالعلم والمعرفة في طب الأسنان بالتحديد لا يكفي لوحده لصنع طبيب أسنان ناجح فالابتسامة التي خلقها الله والتي ترسم على وجه الإنسان الحسن والجمال بحاجة إلى طبيب فنان ( يده خفيفة ) وصاحب نظرة ثاقبة لتدخل فيها وتصحيحها إن كان بها عيب بالأضافة إلى أشياء أخرى سيتم شرحها لاحقاً .
والأن أستعرض معكم بعض الصفات التي يجب أن تتوفر في طبيب الأسنان الجيد ( من وجهة نظري )
1- من أول صفات طبيب الأسنان الناجح هو مخافة الله في عمله وفي مرضاه 
كيف ذلك وكيف يؤثر ذلك على العلاج ..؟؟
إن دكتور الأسنان الذي يخاف الله لا يرضى أن يضر مرضاه أو أن يكون غير صادق في عمله أو في نصيحته لأنه يعرف أن الله يراقبه في الصغيرة والكبيرة سواء كان ذلك على سبيل إبداء النصيحة ( دون التفكير بمبدأ الربح والخسارة ) أو عن طريق الاعتناء بتعقيم الأدوات والعيادة ( نقل الأمراض السارية والمعدية ) أو ألأهم عن طريق تقديم عمل يرضاه الله من حيث الإتقان والجودة 
فبالنسبة لتعقيم الجيد : إن التعقيم الجيد لا يعني إن كانت العيادة التي يعمل بها حديثة أو قديمة ، صغيرة أو كبيرة ، في قرية أو في مدينة ، في أمريكا أو في بلد صغير في غابات أفريقيا ، فالتعقيم لا يمكن لأحد أن يدركه سوى طبيب الأسنان نفسه وهي علاقة لا يعرفها إلا الله تعالى ، أن مجرد أن الطبيب تساهل في تغيير إبرة سحب عصب أو إبرة مخدر يمكن أن يتسبب في كارثة بدون النظر إلى شكل العيادة والأثاث أو شكل وترتيب الممرضة أو الدكتور لأن هذه الأمور لا تلعب إي دور في التعقيم ، وإن ما نراه الأن من البذخ والعيادة الفاخرة المجهزة بأفخم الأجهزة لا تعني بالضرورة أن تكون الأدوات فيها معقمة ونظيفة ، مع أن الكثير من الناس ينغرون بهذه المظاهر الجوفاء والتي تمثل بنظرية عملية جديدة لإبتزاز المرضى .
أما من الناحية الطبية كمثال على ذلك يكفي على الطبيب أن يأخذ قياس الأسنان بمادة أللجينات ( وهي عبارة عن بودرة تخلط بالماء ) ليتكون عندك مشكلة طوال الحياة من رائحة الفم الكريهة والسبب أن هذه المادة قديمة ولم تعد تستعمل لأنها تعطي تركيبات ( تلبيسات ، جسور ) أكبر من مقاس دعامات الأسنان ( الأسنان المحضرة والتي سيركب عليها التركيبات ) مما ستشكل أفل التركيبات مرتع للجراثيم والميكروبات 
على عكس المواد الحديثة والتي هي بالتأكيد أغلى منها والتي تتكون من مرحلتي قياس من أجل أن يكون القياس أدق ( المرحلة الأولى عبارة عن مطاط صلب والمرحلة الثانية تتكون من سائل يوضع داخل الطبعة المطاطية يتجمد حين وضعه في الفم ويأخذ أدق التفاصيل الأسنان المحضرة ) .
( ملاحظة هامة : الخزف الحديث ذو القاعدة الزيركونية يحتاج إلى قياس ثالث قبل التصنيع مما يعطي قياس شديد الدقة ) 






طبعة اللجينات والتي تحضر عن طريق مزج الماء وبودرة اللجينات 





طبعة المطاط لاحظ كيف تتألف من لونين 

2- ومن الصفات الهامة الأخرى وخاصة في مجال تركيبات الأسنان هي هل الطبيب بطبعه فنان وذواق للجمال ذو بعد نظر جمالي وفني أم لا :
لأن طب الأسنان الحديث لا يعتمد فقط على العلم ، وإنما يعتمد على الفن والذوق ، وكثيراً ما نرى مراجعين في عيادتي ممن دفعوا الكثير على التركيبات وعلى علاج أسنانهم ولكنهم لم يحصلوا على نتيجة جميلة ومرضية ، لا لأن العلاج غير ناجح بالمعنى الطبي وإنما لأن التركيبات غير جميلة وغير طبيعية ، فبعضهم يأتون يعانون من اختلاف في اللون بين أسنانهم الطبيعية والتركيبات وبعضهم يأتون بسبب اختلاف بين حجم الأسنان الأصلية وحجم أسنان التركيبات عداك عن البعض الذي يراجعني من أجل التهابات اللثة التي استفحلت بعد تركيب الأسنان ، السبب طبعاً سوء تحضير الأسنان وسوء انتقاء نوع الأسنان وسوء التصنيع عند مخابر لا تعتني بالناحية الجمالية لتركيبات وكل ذلك يتحمل مسؤليته الطبيب قبل كل شيئ فلو كان طبيب الأسنان ذواق وفنان لما قبل ذلك لزبون عيادته لأن الزبون المراجع للعيادة برأيي هو لوحة فنية بحاجة للمسات فنية متقنة . 

3- أما الأمر الأخر والأهم بالتأكيد لنجاح عمل الدكتور فهو موضوع انتقاء دكتور الأسنان للمخبري :
المخبري الجيد الذي لا يتدخل في دقة أخذ الطبعات ولا يعدل عليها ، والأهم من ذلك أن يكون المخبري فنان ومبدع الذي سيعطي العمل حقه من الناحية الفنية ، مع أنه أنا أفضل أن يكون المخبر دائماً ضمن أحد غرف العيادة حتى يتم مراقبة عمل المخبري خطوة بخطوة ( كما هو حاصل في عيادتي ) .

وبعكس ذلك ومع الأسف هذه الأيام قد تجد الكثير من المخابر التجارية التي قد لا تلتزم بأدق المعايير الطبية مع أنها .......... تعطي إنتاج جميل الشكل .

دور المراجع لعيادة الأسنان في نجاح علاج الأسنان :

أيضاً كبير جداً وقد يفوق الذي ذكرته سابقاً فأولاً دوره في انتقاء الطبيب الجيد الذي سيعالج أسنان ، ثم السماع لشرح الدكتور وإنتقاء الأنواع الجيدة من التركيبات ومن ثم الالتزام بنصائح الدكتور المعالج من تنظيف الأسنان إلى أخذ الأدوية بانتظام إلى المراجعة الدورية لدكتور عند الشعور بأي ألم
وأخيراً : يا صديقي أن ما تنفقه من مال في سبيل صحتك هو صدقة تؤجر عليها يوم القيامة 
وفقكم الله




هذا الموضوع نقلته لكم لأنه يخدم الكثير من المرضى و لكن للأمانة كتبه دكتورالأسنان السوري أنس نعنوع و هو موجود كاملا في موقعه أسناناكا دوت كوم من الرابط التالي:
http://www.asnanaka.com/phpp2/showthread.php?t=1263


----------



## sayed00 (8 يونيو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> الصور لم تظهر وهذا سبب عدم التعليق من الأخوة
> 
> الفكرة جيدة على كل حال


 
الصور فلى المرفقات


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (8 يونيو 2008)

شكراً باشمهندس غسان


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (8 يونيو 2008)

شكراً يا باشمهندس


----------



## saraab (8 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا أحمد ...
انا عندي اللي تبحث عنه ...
لكن مش بالنت ...
انا عندي الملف ذاته ....
انت من وين ...
اقدر اصوره لك وارسله لك بــ Dhl
الملف اخذته نسخه من صديق حصل على الشهاده من Rrc بالبحرين !!


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (9 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله الجنة يالغالي


----------



## بيدوطه (9 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جدا يا مصطفي وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## ماجد محمد فرج (9 يونيو 2008)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (10 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يبعدنا عنها السجاير


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (10 يونيو 2008)

*طلب إجراء تقييم أعمال السلامة و البيئة*

السلام عليكم وركمة الله و بركاتة 
ياريت لو حد معاه الإجراء الخاص بتقييم السلامة و الصحة المهنية يرفعو على المنتدى
شكراً


----------



## sayed00 (10 يونيو 2008)

وضح اكتر يا مصطفى

Audit checklist or what?


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (10 يونيو 2008)

عاوز إجراء يعمل ال (Key Performance Indicator (KPI علشان مطلوب منى فى إجراءات الأيزو و الأوساس و أظن ده هيفيد المنتدى
و شكراً لأهتمامك يا باشمهندس سيد و تشجيعك الدايم لى


----------



## تمبيزة (10 يونيو 2008)

walikom salam warahmato lahi wa barakatoh
please witch place you contat for the exam
do you have IOSH?


----------



## لاؤسؤ (10 يونيو 2008)

*not yet*

Assalam alaikom 

I have not contacted any exam center yet
I am just planning to get safety certificate and I am asking for help from people who have more experience in this regard

thanks again
Abu Omar


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

I suggest for you to do IOSH first after that do NEBOSH


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يونيو 2008)

فكرة ممتازة 
قد يستفيد منها المدخنين للإقلاع عن هذا الوباء 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sayed00 (11 يونيو 2008)

بسيطه يادرش حاضر


----------



## sayed00 (11 يونيو 2008)

اخوانى

هذه المشاركه من اخونا مصطفى جزاه الله خير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=92349

فيها الاسئله و انا من جهتى كما وعدته سوف احمل لكم الكتاب الخاص بالدوره فى القريب العاجل


----------



## احمد هيبة (11 يونيو 2008)

السلامة فى تلك المصانع معقدة جدا حدد أى فرع تريده


----------



## خالدسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك العافايه


----------



## لاؤسؤ (11 يونيو 2008)

Dear Eng. Sayed,

I highly appreciate your concern and would like to thank you very much for this
Abu Omar


----------



## sayed00 (11 يونيو 2008)

اخى
الشكر لصاحب الموضوع اخوكم مصطفى

و انا كما وعدتكم على الكتاب


----------



## لاؤسؤ (11 يونيو 2008)

Thanks a bunch


----------



## fraidi (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (11 يونيو 2008)

جزيت خيرا يالغالي


----------



## لاؤسؤ (11 يونيو 2008)

Thanks a lot Tambeezah,
have you done IOSH? what is the difference??
how can I do IOSH?

please give me more details if you got some time

Thanks again
Abu Omar


----------



## لاؤسؤ (11 يونيو 2008)

Dear Mustafa
This was really great of you to do so
I can't thank you more than saying Jazak ALLAH khairan


----------



## لاؤسؤ (11 يونيو 2008)

Dear Saraab,

what you have is a treasure

would you kindly please scan that and post it here for everybody so that everybody can benefit from it

May ALLAH reward you

Thanks


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

يا جماعة ما انا جبت حاجات من النيبوش محدش دخل عليها ليه؟


----------



## تمبيزة (11 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

شكراً يا هندسة بس قريب يعنى ولا إية ؟


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

*شكراً يا باشمهندس سيد*

شكراً يا باشمهندس سيد 
بس قريب بقى


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

محدش عنده اى معلومة عن الموضوع ده ولا اية؟


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

موضوع هام جداً باشمهندس سيد ولازم الناس تشوف الفيدو علشان تصدق خطورة الكهربا الإستاتيكية انا كنت لسة بكلم الناس بتعتى النهردة فى الموضوع ده , مافيش حاجة كمان على موضوع الموبيل ؟
و لك جزيل الشكر باش مهندس سيد المتميز دائماً


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

حاول يا باشمهندس تشوفلنا موضوع الموبيل ده 
شكراً يا هندسة


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

انا بحاول احمل باقى الملفات بس كل مرة تطلع تقيلة و اعيد التحميل ربنا يسهل النهاردة


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

انا قسمتهم على تلاتة و ده رابط منهم 
http://www.zshare.net/download/13472113b2f73de1/
لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع
من سيجارة حصلت كارثة
يعني في أمور السلامة المهنية
لا يستهان بأي شيء
لأن اقل غلط يمكن أن يودي بحياة الكثيرين
ويدفعون حياتهم الثمن


----------



## لاؤسؤ (12 يونيو 2008)

we did Mustafa
Thanks for that


----------



## sayed00 (12 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا درش على حكاية المتميز دائما دى

انشاء الله بشوفلك موضوع الموبيل 

بس ما تستعجلش على


----------



## عاشق السلامه (12 يونيو 2008)

يا مصطفى


----------



## تمبيزة (13 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدابراهيم مصطفى (13 يونيو 2008)

*مشكور وتسلم ايديك*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك

وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يونيو 2008)

تجد طلبك بمشاركة الأخوين سيد ومصطفى مسعد على الرابط التالي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91723.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 يونيو 2008)

أنا شخصياً لم أسمع به


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 يونيو 2008)

الأخ سيد وضع رابط الكتاب كما وعد على الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92349.html


----------



## رادار (15 يونيو 2008)

*ما أعلمه*

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما أعلمه أخي مصطفى

أن الدكتور عبد الباسط السيد اتكلم عن الموضوع هذا ... من الغلط ان يضاف الشاي ويترك ليغلي في الإناء مع الماء ... المفروض ان يترك الماء الى أن يغلي ثم يضاف الشاي وإلا تسبب ذلك في تكون مواد مسرطنة ... والله اعلم

وهذا ليس في شاي الفتلة فقط ولكن في اي عشب تضيف عليه الماء

سوف احاول ان اجد المزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع لأضيفه في المستقبل بإذن الله

--------------------

القدس عربية


----------



## ahmadali5 (15 يونيو 2008)

مصطفى مسعد قال:


> يا جماعة ما انا جبت حاجات من النيبوش محدش دخل عليها ليه؟



بار ك الله فيكم جميعا
ومشكورين على الهدية الرائعة


----------



## ahmadali5 (15 يونيو 2008)

saraab قال:


> مرحبا أحمد ...
> انا عندي اللي تبحث عنه ...
> لكن مش بالنت ...
> انا عندي الملف ذاته ....
> ...



جزاك الله الخير أخي saraab
ما تقصر 
والحمد لله المهندس sayed00
أتحفنا بمشاركة مميزة


----------



## ahmadali5 (15 يونيو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> تجد طلبك بمشاركة الأخوين سيد ومصطفى مسعد على الرابط التالي
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91723.html



مشكور
جزيت الخير


----------



## جاسم بن وليد (15 يونيو 2008)

*عاجل جدا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني مطلوب مهندس كهربائي للعمل في السعوديه براتب ممتاز وسكن وسيارة وتحفيزاات اخرى
ولكن بشرط الخبره في مجال الامن والسلامه ... ارجو التواصل على الخاص او ال***** 
jaseem6000*************


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (15 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف شكر 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا
والله المعين


----------



## sayed00 (15 يونيو 2008)

اخى جاسم

مشكور على العرض و انا مستعد كم بس العرض؟؟

ممكن تراسلنى على الخاص


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (16 يونيو 2008)

مهندس صناعي الخبرة 4 سنوات في مجال الأمن والسلامة

أرجو مراسلتي على الخاص


----------



## علي الحميد (16 يونيو 2008)

أنا ضعت في الموضوع !! الموضوع عربي او انجليزي

عموماً سأرد باللغتين والله يستر 

آي أول ريدي تووك ذا إقزام أونلي فيو منثس أقو أستيل ريميمبر ايفري ثنق آند آي ويل بي قلاد تو هيلب إن إني واي..

n'm ana aktht ekhtebar nebosh wa musta,d asakd billy agadar alaih

بيست ريقارد

tamnyat taibah


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

أخي جاسم
انا مهندس كهربائي
10 سنوات خبره في مجال الأمن والسلامة
بامكانك مراسلتي على بريد ******** iamoso


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (16 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً دكتور عبد الباسط بس انا الموضوع ده هياخد منى شوية وقت يمكن شهر على ما احصل على البحث ده لانه لسه كان متناقش فى الدراسات العليا فلو عنك معلومات ماتبخلش علينا بيها 
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس سلامه عمر (16 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (16 يونيو 2008)

*زى ما أقدرت اقرأ من الكلام ده يا أخ على السبيعي*​*
I already toke the exam only few months ago still remember every thing and I will (be glade to help in any way 
**(نعم انا اخدت و مستعد أساعد باللى أقدر عليه )*
*ماشى يا ريت تفيدنا باللى عندك و ياريت تضيفها فى زاوية النيبوش الموضوع المثبت *
* بس يا ريت تكتب العربى بحروف عربى و الإنجليزى بحروف إنجليزى *
*شكراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يونيو 2008)

علي السبيعي قال:


> أنا ضعت في الموضوع !! الموضوع عربي او انجليزي
> 
> عموماً سأرد باللغتين والله يستر
> 
> ...


 
أخي الكريم الكتابة بالعربي أفضل فهي لغتنا الكريمة التي نعتز بها 
ولكن هناك بعض الأخوة أجهزتهم لا تعتمد اللغة العربية مما يدفعهم للكتابة باللغة الانكليزية أو كتابة العربية بأحرف انكليزية 
أما أنت فقد خلطت الأمرين معا


----------



## saraab (17 يونيو 2008)

*(Free Safety PowerPoint (Training Presentations*

صبــاح الخير ..

لتعميم الفائدة للكل ...
http://www.pathfndr.com/trainppt.html
هذا الموقع يوجد به العديد من المواضيع عن السلامة والصحة المهنية بطريقه (power point(
من OSHA وغيرها ....وطبعا كل المواضيع معتمده من مركز الاوشا للتدريب ,,,


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (17 يونيو 2008)

موضوع رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القمرايا (17 يونيو 2008)

*كيف تتخلص من آثار الحروق؟...نصيحة غريبة*

نصائح طبية غريبة ومضحكة..!!

... للحكة أو الدغدغة في الحنجرة
إذا أصابتك حكة أو دغدغة في الحنجرة، افرك أذنك
لماذا؟
هناك أعصاب محفزة في الأذن، وعند حك الأذن
تقوم بعمل رد فعل في الحنجرة يمكن أن يسبب
تشنج العضلة، هذا التشنج يخفف الحكة المزعجة
أو الدغدغة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
... لا تشعر بالألم
هل تخاف من الحقنة؟ ومن لا يخاف منها
ولكن الآن بإمكانك التخلص من الخوف
والألم معاً عن طريق السعال أثناء اخذ
الحقنة
حيث اكتشف باحثون ألمان بان السعال
أثناء الحقن يقلل الألم لان السعال يسبب
ارتفاع مؤقت مفاجئ في ضغط الصدر
والقناة الشوكية ويمنع تركيب إجراءات
الشعور بالألم في الحبل الشوكي
تاراس اوزشينكو، مؤلف دراسة الظاهرة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
...... تخفيف احتقان الأنف

هل تعاني من احتقان الأنف المزمن
ولم تنفع معك الأدوية
أليك طريقة أرخص وأسرع وأسهل للتخفيف
من ضغط الجيوب قم بدفع لسانك ضد سقف فمك
بالتناوب، ثم اضغط بين حواجبك بإصبع واحد
هذا يسبب هز عظمة فومر التي تمر عبر الممرات
الأنفية إلى الفم، وهذه الهزات تسبب تحرك الاحتقان
بعد20 ثانية ستشعر بأن الاحتقان بدء بالتحلل
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
... كافح الحرقة دون ماء
هل تزعجك الحرقة عندما تنام. أصبح الحل أسهل
أثبتت الدراسات بأن النوم على الجانب الأيسر
يقلل من الشعور بالحرقة. حيث يرتبط المريء
والمعدة بوصلة عند الزاوية، فعندما تنام على
اليمين تصبح المعدة أعلى من المريء، مما يسمح
للطعام والأحماض بالتسرب إلى المريء
والحلق. بينما عندما تنام على الجانب الأيسر
تصبح المعدة أدنى من المريء
وهكذا تصبح الجاذبية لمصلحتك
انتوني ستاربولي، متخصص بأمراض المعدة والأمعاء وأستاذ
مساعد في كلية نيويورك الطبية
ملاحظة: اعتقد انه الافضل النوم ومعدتك اصلا غير مليئة بالطعام لانه من السنة
ان تنام على الجانب الايمن وليس الايسر من الجسم

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
.... عالج الم الأسنان دون فتح فمك
لماذا لا تجرب فرك قطعة ثلج على باطن يدك
على المنطقة الغشائية على هيئة V بين
إبهامك وسبابتك
لماذا لان هناك توجد ممرات الأعصاب
التي تحفز الدماغ وتمنع إشارات الألم
الصادرة من الوجه والأيدي
دراسة كندية

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
... تخلص من آثار الحروق

عندما تحرق إصبعك عرضياً على فرن الغاز
نظف الجلد واضغط بشكل خفيف على مكان
الحرق بأصابع يدك الأخرى. الثلج سيخفف ألمك
بسرعة أكبر. لكن الطريقة الطبيعية ستعيد
الجلد المحروق إلى درجة الحرارة الطبيعية
فيصبح الجلد أقل تشوهاً
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
... حتى لا تصاب بالدوخة

ضع يدك على شيء ثابت لان اليد تحتوي
على أعصاب تعطي الدماغ مؤشر بأنك متوازن
بعكس الإشارة التي ترسلها القوقعة
الجزء المسئول عن التوازن في الأذن

يعوم الجزء المسئول عن التوازن في سائل
من نفس كثافة الدم. بينما يخفف الكحول
الدم فيصبح أقل كثافة وترتفع
القوقعة مما يسبب الدوخة

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,
...خفف وخز الألم في جانبك الأيمن

هل تشعر بوخز مؤلم عندما تركض
هذا لأنك تخرج الهواء "تزفر" بينما
تضرب قدمك اليمنى الأرض
مما يضع ضغطاً على كبدك
(الموجود على الجانب الأيمن من الجسم)
ويسبب شداً للحجاب الحاجز الذي يرسل
أشارة بوخز جانبي. ببساطة تعلم
أن تزفر عندما تضرب قدمك اليسرى الأرض

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
... أوقف نزيف الدم من الأنف

أغلق انفك وارجع رأس للخلف
بالطبع أذا كنت تريد الاختناق بدمك
أما الطريقة الصائبة فهي وضع قطن على
لثتك العليا التي تقع أسفل الأنف واضغط
عليه بقوة

لماذا؟
يأتي أكثر النزف من جبهة الحاجز
جدار الغضروف الذي يقسم الأنف
والضغط عليها يوقف النزيف

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
... اجعل قلبك يتوقف

هل تريد أن تهدأ ضربات قلبك ؟
انفخ على إبهامك
لماذا؟ يمكن السيطرة على عصب فاغوس
الذي يتحكم بمعدل نبضات القلب
من خلال التنفس. وسوف تستعيد معدل نبضات
قلبك إلى الوضع الطبيعي

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
... صداع البوظة
لتجنب صداع المثلجات اضغط بلسانك
على سقف فمك، وغطيه بقدر ما تستطيع

لماذا؟
تصبح الأعصاب في سقف الفم شديدة البرودة
>>مما يسبب شعوراً بأن دماغك تجمد
ولتجنب ذلك اضغط بلسانك على سقف فمك
لتخفيف الصداع
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
.. حافظ على بصرك
البصر الرديء سببه وراثي ولكن الاستعمال
الخاطئ للعيون أيضاً يسبب ضعف البصر
مثل التحديق المستمر في شاشات الحاسوب
وللتخفيف من هذه المشكلة يمكنك القيام بهذا
التمرين البسيط . بعد كل ساعة، قم بأخذ نفس
عميق، وأغلق عيونك، ثم انفخ الهواء وأرخي
جميع عضلاتك، كرر هذا التمرين وستشعر
بأن الضغط على عيونك قد خف
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,
... التخلص من النمنمة

إذا شعرت بأن يدك أو قدمك نمنمت
قم بتحريك رأسك من جهة لأخرى
سيزول شعور الدبابيس بشكل غير مؤلم
في أقل من الدقيقة
لماذا؟
تمر في الرقبة حزمة الأعصاب الرئيسية، فإذا قمت
بتحريك عضلات رقبتك سيقل الضغط على الأعصاب
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,
... تنفس تحت الماء
إذا كنت تريد الغطس بسرعة إلى قاع البركة
قم بأخذ شهيق وزفير سريع ثم اقفز

لماذا؟
عندما تكون تحت الماء، فأنت لا تعاني
من نقص الأوكسجين أنما من زيادة
ثاني أكسيد الكربون، الذي يجعل دمك حامضي
وهذا يرسل إشارة لدماغك بأن شيء ليس صحيح
"عندما تلهث، ينزل تدفق الأوكسجينِ حموضة
دم وهذا يخدع دماغك بالتفكير بأنه يملك أوكسجين
أكثر. مما سيوفر لك 10ثواني تحت الماء
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,, ,,





... اقرأ دماغك
إذا كان عندك امتحان في اليوم التالي
راجعه قبل النوم
لماذا؟
لان عملية تعزيز الذاكرة تحدث أثناء النوم
فأي شيء تقَرأه مباشرة قبل النوم يشفر
كذاكرة طويلة المدى
هذا الموضوع منقول عن موقع أسناناكا للدكتور أنس نعنوع من الربط التالي:
http://www.asnanaka.com/phpp2/showthread.php?t=659


----------



## دبي مون (17 يونيو 2008)

ثانكس على المووضوع


----------



## sayed00 (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
على هذا الموقع الهام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 يونيو 2008)

شكراً لك على نقل هذه المعلومات


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (17 يونيو 2008)

موضوع لذيذ و مفيد شكراً لك


----------



## علي الحميد (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... كانت مداعبة فقط لاغير


----------



## سدير عدنان (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع فهو مفيد بالنسبة الى مهندس السلامة الصناعية


----------



## sayed00 (17 يونيو 2008)

*غسالة تعمل بكوب ماء ؟؟؟ ازاى ادخل و شوف*

السلام عليكم​ 
نعلم جيدا مدى اهمية الماء فى حياتنا
و نعرف جيدا ان الحروب و القتال فى السنوات القادمه سوف يكون على الماء​ 
لذلك كان من الضرورى العمل بكل الطرق على الاقتصاد فى استهلاكه​ 

وجد هذه الفكره او ربما اختراع جديد سوف يوفر الكثير من الماء​ 
كم تستهلك الغسالة الاتوماتيكيه من الماء؟ الكثير و الكثير جدا نظرا لتكرار برامج الغسيل فيها​ 
و هذا هو الاختراع​ 
*غسالة لا تحتاج الى ماء ؟!*​ 

احدث فكرة لغسالة ثياب تحتاج لكوب واحد فقط لكي تقوم بمهمه التنظيف .. وتبقي الثياب نظيفة وجافة !!​ 

الفكرة جاءت على يد مخترع بريطاني .. وأن نجحت فهي ستوفر ملايين الجالونات من الماء سنوياً​ 

مبدء عملها يعتمد على اضافة مقدار كوب ماء واحد مع قطع بلاستيكية خاصة صغيرة .. وهي تسخدم نفسها عند كل غسلة .. ووضيفتها هي ازالة الاوساخ ​ 




​ 

للامانه الموضوع منقول من ال***** الخاص بى ​ 
و نريد من الاخوه المختصيين توضوح الفكره و افادتنا​


----------



## sayed00 (17 يونيو 2008)

*تحذير ... إعصار قادم من ال محيط الهندي يصل الجزير ة العربية ... ربنا يستر*

إعصار قادم من ال محيط الهندي يصل الجزير ة العربية في حدود مساء الثلاثاء (والله اعلم)




الرياض - سبق:​توقع موقع البحرية الأمريكية وصول الإعصار إلى دولة عمان ومن ثم الى العاصمة السعودية الرياض وهو في أشد قوته . الإعصار المرتقب سيتجه نحو الجزيرة العربية حتى يصل الرياض والمنطقة الشرقية ، وتوقعات أن يصل نسبة الأمطار على الرياض 70 مم خاصة الجنوب منه بإذن الله . ومن جهة أخرى نبه الراصد الجوي خالد بن محمد العوض أن هناك اعصارا قادما من المحيط الهندي يقترب من دول الخليج العربي ومنها المملكة. واضاف في حديثه لجريدة 'الرياض': هناك ثلاثة احتمالات لمسار الاعصار نحو المملكة وبمشيئة الله تعالى أولها ان يشق طريقه الى الشمال ناحية منطقة الرياض وما بينها والمنطقة الشرقية، والثاني ان يكون مساره فوق مياه الخليج العربي ويزداد عمقاً حتى رأس تنورة بعد ان يضرب العديد من المناطق المطلة على مياه الخليج العربي من جهة الغرب ، والاحتمال الثالث ان يضرب مناطق سلطنة عمان ومن ثم يتوجه بقوة الى دولة الامارات وجنوب غرب باكستان ، وبين ال​وحسب توقعات موقع ( Weather ) والذي يعتبر من اقوى المواقع في اخبار الطقس في العالم :​دبي : أمطار غزيرة مع رياح شديدة قد تكون مصحوبة بالرعد والبرد يومي الجمعة والسبت .​أبو ظبي : أمطار غزيرة مع رياح شديدة قد تكون مصحوبة بالرعد والبرد يوم الجمعة .​الدوحة : أمطار غزيرة مع رياح شديدة قد تكون مصحوبة بالرعد والبرد يومي الجمعة والسبت ..​المنامة : أمطار غزيرة مع رياح شديدة قد تكون مصحوبة بالرعد والبرد يوم السبت .​​


----------



## sayed00 (17 يونيو 2008)

*قنينة المياه البلاستيكية ... تحذير من اعادة استعمالها*

السلام عليكم
الموضوع ربما يكون مكرر و لكن فقط للتذكره​ 
اعتقد ان لغته الانجيزيه بسيطه يمكن للاجوه فهمها​ 










​



*How to avoid:​​​*
*Check on the bottom of the bottle there is a triangle sign and there will be a number on it. *​​​


*If the number is higher than or equal to 5 --> then this bottle is safe to use. *​


*Whatever number under 5, will release the chemical. For most bottle water, the number is 1. ​​*​


*Did you know chemical released by plastic water bottles can cause cancer​​​*​


----------



## العرفه (17 يونيو 2008)

انا مش فاهم حاجه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يونيو 2008)

علي السبيعي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ... كانت مداعبة فقط لاغير


 
ولا يهمك أخ علي
مداعبة حلوة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

ارجومن سيادتكم كيفية عمل مناورة لتسريب غاز و انفجار ماسورة مياه و انهيار مبني


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (20 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (20 يونيو 2008)

و هل ده لاى نوع من البولمر (اللى مصنوع منه القنينة)؟


----------



## محمد منير حسن (20 يونيو 2008)

*crane inspector*

اخوانى الأعزاء لقد اخذت موخراoffshore&onshore crane inspector& train the trainer in forklift safety from LiyodsUKواتمنى من الله ان افيدكم بك ما استفد به واول مشاركة
http://mihd.net/fmjylbw36a4b55aaf1e1bea55e7769490a3540b


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (20 يونيو 2008)

شكراً على المشاركة


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (20 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لإهتمامك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (20 يونيو 2008)

النهارده الجمعة و مافيش حاجة "الحمد لله"


----------



## لاؤسؤ (20 يونيو 2008)

Thank you much


----------



## لاؤسؤ (20 يونيو 2008)

what happened so far?
this sounds very ineteresting


----------



## لاؤسؤ (20 يونيو 2008)

what type of chemicals and the mechanism of release please


----------



## لاؤسؤ (20 يونيو 2008)

nice one ALi


----------



## لاؤسؤ (20 يونيو 2008)

sounds very interesting


----------



## لاؤسؤ (20 يونيو 2008)

good advice


----------



## عادل وقيس (20 يونيو 2008)

Hi Dear friend
this is the publication you need
Adel
:56:


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (21 يونيو 2008)

thank you for this book


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (21 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## azoz519 (21 يونيو 2008)

مششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مروان البرنس (22 يونيو 2008)

الملف تم مسحة من قبل واضعة .. الرجاء وضعو مرة اخرى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (23 يونيو 2008)

نرجو رفع الملف مرة ثانية


----------



## المهندس الأزهرى (23 يونيو 2008)

ماأسهلها من نصائح
جزاك الله خيرًا


----------



## علي الحميد (24 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يونيو 2008)

الملف محذوف يرجى تحميله مرة أخرى
وشكراً لجهودك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يونيو 2008)

عادل وقيس قال:


> hi Dear Friend
> This Is The Publication You Need
> Adel
> :56:


 مشكور على جهودك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على النقل أخ سيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 يونيو 2008)

الحمد لله مرت على خير
اللهم إحمي بلادنا العربية من كل مكروه


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

لدينا في المملكة اختراع لأحد المهندسين عبارة عن كرات من البلورات تمتص الماء وتدفن أسفل المزروعات فتقوم بتغذيتها بالماء لفترة لا تقل عن 4 أشهر ... وبالتالي توفر كمية المياه الكبيرة في الري وكذلك تخفض من تكاليف العمالة في السقيا اليومية...


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

نصائح عجيبة .. ياليت أحد يجرب ويقولنا مدى فاعليتها


----------



## fraidi (25 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

تعليمات ممتازة والله الموفق

ياريت كل جديد فى هذا المجال

الاخ المهندس / احمد الشرقاوى
تعليمات مفيدة والله الموفق


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (25 يونيو 2008)

موقع ممتاز والله الموفق


----------



## sayed00 (25 يونيو 2008)

اخى على ياريت تعطينا بعض التفاصيل

الموضوع جدا مهم لندرة الماء


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

موضوع ممتاز خاصة ردود الاستاذ سيد سلام ... ماشاء الله عليك خبرة كبيرة جداً ...


----------



## علي الحميد (25 يونيو 2008)

قبل عام بحثت عن معلومات عن هذا الاختراع (آخر مرة رأيته قبل 6 سنوات في التلفزيون) ولم استطع الوصول إليه بالرغم من أن هناك مشروع فيه أكثر من 60 ألف نخلة تسقى بهذه البلورات ...

لعلي ابحث ثانية عن هذا الأمر وأجد شيئاً..


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (26 يونيو 2008)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

موقع رائع حفظك الله


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

لم يظهر أي شيء في الإعلام .. هو الاعصار بطل يجي وإلا شاف له طريق آخر!!!


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

ذكرني الفلم بالأحمق (رحمه الله) الذي كان يعمل في أحد محطات البنزين .. فتح غطاء الخزان الرئيسي ليقيس مستوى الخزان باستخدام العصا وبعد أن غمس العصا في الخزان وأخرجها لم يستطع رؤية العلامة على العصا لأن الوقت كان قريب المغرب فاشعل ولاعة السجائر ليشاهد المستوى فانفجر الخزان واشتعل بالكامل...


----------



## محمود البشير (26 يونيو 2008)

السيطرة والتحكم:
وهو علم يدرس أفضل السبل لمنع مخاطر العمل أو التقليل منها ما أمكن .
حيث يتم ترتيب طرق التحكم والسيطرة بحسب أهميتها:
1- السيطرة الهندسية : الإزالة - الاستبدال – العزل –التطويق - التهوية
2- السيطرة الإدارية
3- وسائل الوقاية الفردية
4- تغير
5- تقليل زمن التعرض
6- المتابعة


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

أمال فين أجراءات عزل مصادر الطاقه

Loto


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

عليك بالـ Ohsas 18002


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

نتيجة الصعقة الكهربائية لا علاقة لها بالجهد (الفولت) بل بكمية التيار (الأمبير) ولذلك لو صعق إنسان من قبل تيار أكثر من 100 ملي أمبير فسيموت فوراً حتى لو كان الجهد 1 فولت ... أتمنى أن يكون هذا واضح ... 

وشخصياً حققت في أكثر خمسة حوادث تعرض فيها شباب للصعق بكميات جهد وصلت إلى 4000 فولت ولكن لم يموتوا نظراً لعدم وجود تيار بل هو مجرد تفريغ شحنة فقط.


----------



## علي الحميد (26 يونيو 2008)

أهم أسباب الصعق والتي تخفى (أو تنسى) من قبل أفضل المهندسين:

1- الـ residual charge 

عند عزل المعدة وقبل تأريضها يتبقى شحنة في الكيابل أو أجزاء المعدة وعند لمسها من قبل الفني تفرغ مباشرة فيه إلى الأرض .. ولذلك يجب التأكد من أن جميع أجزاء المعدة تم تأريضها حيث يتم أحينا تأريض خط الدخول ولا يؤرض الخروج مثلاً..

غالباً لا تقتل ولكن الحرارة والصدمة قد تكون مؤثرة جداً.

2- الـ induction

بعد العزل والتأريض للمعدة يكون هناك معدة بجوارها حية ولكن لن يتم العمل عليها وبالتالي وبسبب وجود مجال كهرومغناطيسي من المعدة الحية تتولد شحنة (بدون تيار) في المعدة الميتة بسبب قربها من هذا المجال ...

ولتجنب ذلك يجب الحرص على تركيب التأريضات الإضافية والتي يحملها معه الفني ولا يكتفي بالتأريض الموجود في المعدة نفسها.

غالباً لا تقتل ولكن الحرارة والصدمة قد تكون مؤثرة جداً.

3- تعطل معدات فحص التيار أو الجهد 

بكل بساطة يستخدم فولتميتر معطل ويعتقد انه يعطيه القراءة الصحيحة والنتيجة معروفة

4- الخطأ في تحديد المسلك (تحديد المعدة / الكيبل الذي سيعمل عليها).

وهذا وقع فيه فني عندنا وكاد أن يدفع حياته ثمناً لهذا الخطأ غير البسيط ...

5- التنسيق السيء بين العاملين في موقع واحد 

يقوم أحدهم بالفصل والتوصيل والآخر لا يعلم ماذا يحدث في الجهة الأخرى.

هذا باختصار ما تبادر إلى ذهني في هذه العجالة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخ علي على التوضيحات 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (26 يونيو 2008)

شكراً أخ علي على الإفادة


----------



## sayed00 (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكور مهندس على على التوضيح

و لكن 100 ملى امبير كميه كبيره و الصحيح ان اكثر من 25 ملى امبير يمكن ان تسبب الموت و تسمى الحد الذى عنده الكهرباء لا تترك بل تجذب

و لكن كمية الجهد العالى تسبب حروق من الدرجه الثالثه و كثيرا ما تكون مميته يعنى مش سهله هى فى الاكثريه مميته فى الحال

و اشكر لك توضيح الاسباب و هذا متعارف جيدا و مع ذلك تحدث الحوادث نتيجة الاهمال و عدم اتباع قواعد السلامه


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

سيدى الفاضل مهندس سيد 

مهلا 

لا يوجد حقيقه علميه تؤكد ان الكهرباء تجذب او تترك 

ونحن كمهندسين عندما نتحدث عن الهندسه لابد وان نكون محدددين بمعنى ان نقول 

الحد الذى عنده يتسسب التيار الكهربى فى الجذب او الترك اذا كان هذا حقيقه علميه 

يعنى مينفعش اقول الكهربا بتكهرب 

انما اقول مرور التيار الكهربى بجسم الانسان يعمل على اصابته بصدمه كهربيه 

الشق الثانى بخصوص قيمه التيار الكهربى التى تؤثر على الانسان 

ده بقى بيعتمد على الجزء المار به التيار الكهربى 

اى من الدراع مرورا بمنطقه الصدر الى الذراع الاخر 

او من الذراع الى الرجل 

وأشدها وطأه هو المرور من الزراع الى الذراع الاخر مرورا بمنطقه الصدر 

وكذلك حاله جلد الانسان رطب ام جاف 

وعوامل كثيره 

وفى كل الاحوال كميه 25 مللي امبير غير قادره على قتل انسان مثالى 

وللانسان المثالى تعريف لسنا هنا بصدده 

تقبل مرورى وتحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (26 يونيو 2008)

الطيرالمسافر قال:


> سيدى الفاضل مهندس سيد
> 
> مهلا
> 
> ...


 

شكرا على تدخلك فى الموضوع

انا لست سيدك انما هم الامريكان تقوم لهم كما قلت فى مشاركاتك السابقه 

على العموم لن اعلق على ردك لانه فيه عدم احترام رجاء اكتب ما تريد و لكن لا تتدخل فيما اقول


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (26 يونيو 2008)

واضح ان حضرتك لا تتقبل الرأى الاخر 

وهذه ليست ميزه فى من يعمل فى مجال السلامه 

وعلى اى حال يا سيدى الفاضل 

كما عملنا رسولنا الكريم حين قال ليس منا من لا يوقر كبيرنا وأعتقد ان حضرتك أكبر منى سنا 

لذلك تعمدت ان اقول سيدى وهذا ليس معناه انى خادمك ولكن احتراما لحضرتك وتوقيرا لك كما اوصانى الرسول الكريم 

كما تقولها انت فى مراسالتك باللغه الانجليزيه Dear Sir

اما بخصوص الامريكان فهم أسياد العالم فى الوقت الحالى بعد ان كنا أسياد هذا العالم 

ولكننا ابتعدنا عن العلم والمعرفه وايتعدنا كثيرا عن كتاب الله وسنته

وبخصوص تدخلى او عدم تدخلى فيما تقول او تكتب ليس لك حق فى هذا "عذرا تقبل النقاش الهادف الجاد " 

لانه بمجرد تسجيلى بهذا المنتدى العظيم أصبح لى الحق ان اعقب على اى رد ما لم اتعدى على احد بالسب او القذف كما تعديت على انت بقولك "انا لست سيدك انما هم الامريكان تقوم لهم كما قلت فى مشاركاتك السابقه 

هذا هو يا عزيزى ما يسمى المنتدايات التفاعليه اى التى يكون فيها حوار ونقاش واختلاف فى وجهات النظر 



فى المشاركه التى تقصدها انا لم اقل ان الامريكان اسيادى وانما قلت قال الامريكان فى تعريف كذا .. كذا اذن لابد لنا ان نقف لهم احتراما على ما يقومون به من وضع قوانين وتشريعات لحماية النفس البشريه 

ا

عزيزى "لن اقل لك سيدى" المهم انى احترمك 

تعالى نتفق فيما تفقنا عليه ونعذر بعضنا البعض فيما اختلفنا فيه 

تقبل مرورى


----------



## sayed00 (26 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك اخى الكريم 
و الحمد لله انا عرف نفسى جيدا و اتقبل كل الاراء و عليك قراءة ما كتبت ثانية لعرفت انك تعلمنى ماذا اقول و هذا غير لائق

على العموم مقبوله منك و زى ما قلت انا الاكبر 

اما بخصوص الامريكان انشاء الله سوف يخسف الله بهم الارض و لن نقف لهم حتى على ما قدموه .. و لنرى ايضا ما فعلوه بأخواننا فى ارض الاسلام


و سامحنى على شدتى معك





الطيرالمسافر قال:


> واضح ان حضرتك لا تتقبل الرأى الاخر
> 
> وهذه ليست ميزه فى من يعمل فى مجال السلامه
> 
> ...


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (28 يونيو 2008)

افادة جميلة جدا 
والله ولى الموفق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يونيو 2008)

أخ سيد وأخ الطير المسافر 

شكراً لكما على الانتباه بأنكما كنتما شديدان على بعضكما وقمتما بالاعتذار لبعضكما 

المهم ألا تتحول المناقشات العلمية إلى خلافات شخصية ينتظر المرء فيها أي هفوة من الآخر

فالخلاف بالرأي لا يفسد للود قضية

قد نختلف بالآراء ولكن تبقى المسامحة هي أساس ديننا العظيم


----------



## ايمن عمارة (28 يونيو 2008)

يا جماعة عدد المدربين المعتمدين من الاوشا قليل فى مصر والحمد للة انا واحد منهم وممكن اساعد الاخوة -ارجو التواصل على الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## ايمن عمارة (29 يونيو 2008)

*HSE consultant*

please I want to be HSE consultant in drilling oil well ,can you help me 
I have many courses from OSHA,NASP, MODUSPEC AND I have 13 years experienc 
thank you​


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (29 يونيو 2008)

أشهر مدرب معتمد لتدريب دورات الاوشا وناسب داخل جمهورية مصر العربية 

هو الدكتور / وجدى فؤاد سيفين 

وهو موجود بمبنى الجامعه الامريكيه القديم بميدان الفلكى 

اذا سمح لى مشرف القسم يمكننى وضع ارقام التليفونات الخاصه بالدكتور وجدى للتواصل 

انا حاضرين


----------



## عادل وقيس (29 يونيو 2008)

Tttttttttthhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnxxxxx


----------



## علي الحميد (29 يونيو 2008)

*مطلوب معلومات محددة حول تقييم المخاطر Risk assessment*

آمل ممن لديه تطبيق عملي (لا أريد نظريات أو شرح لتقييم المخاطر) على أي من الأمور التالية:

المكائن الميكانيكية : مثل مكينة الخراطة والتجليخ والحفر (drill) ... الخ

الأجهزة الكهربائية..

العمل في المكتب بشكل عام

معامل الهيدروجين

معامل إنتاج المياه 

معامل الأمونيا...

أعلم أن طلبي صعب تنفيذه كله ولكن إن كان لديك أياً من التالية آمل وضع رابط لها هنا...

شاكرين ومقدرين سلفاً..


----------



## علي الحميد (29 يونيو 2008)

وهذا موقع آخر يحوي الكثير وقد استفدت منه كثيراً

http://siri.uvm.edu/ppt/powerpt.html


----------



## ج محمد غريب (30 يونيو 2008)

*اخوانى واخواتى فى المنتدى ارجو المساعدة*

اعمل فى شركة بترول اخصائى سلامة وصحة مهنية وهذةالشركة دخلت ضمن منظمة الogp (internationnal Assostion For Oil And Gas Prdoucer )
ولهذا ارجو منك ومن المهندس غسان المساعدة فى توفير معلومات تدريبة عن هذة المنظمة 

ولكم جزيل الشكر 

محمد غريب 
البحر الاحمر - مصر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يونيو 2008)

للأسف ليس لدي معلوات عن هذه الشركة 

أتمنى ان يكون الأخوة الخليجيين لديهم معلوات عنها كونهم من دول نفطية 

مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ علي


----------



## بيدوطه (30 يونيو 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## أبو سيف الله الطيب (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام علكم اخوانى فى الله وزملاة فى مجال عملى 
جزاكم الله خيرا عما تقدمونه لزيادة الوعة بهذا المجال الهام


----------



## أبو سيف الله الطيب (30 يونيو 2008)

اخوانى هل لدى أحدكم نسخة عن اوشا بلاتينية


----------



## عمر_عسكر (1 يوليو 2008)

*دعوه لجميع مهندسى السلامه العرب*

مرحبا بحضراتكم فى اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى
هيا بنا نتعاون لنجعل شعارات السلامه والعبارات الخاصه بالسلامه لتكون باللغه العربيه
بدلا من الانجليزيه
خاصه وان لغتنا العربيه ثريه بعباراتها الفصيحه والدقيقه المعبره


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (1 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك


----------



## علي الحميد (1 يوليو 2008)

*ملف كامل عن تأثير المجالات الكهرمغناطيسية على العاملين على كيابل الضغط العالي*

هذا الملف وهو عبارة عن لقاء علمي تم في المملكة العربية السعودية وتم إجراء جميع التجارب على شبكة الشركة السعودية للكهرباء وعلى موظفيها...

http://www.sssih.com/emf.rar


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (2 يوليو 2008)

ماذا تقصد بالتحديد


----------



## مهاجر (2 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: عمر_عسكر ونرحب بك في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
‎ ‎
نشكرك على هذا الموضوع المميز‎ وفكرة موفقة ... بإذن الله سيكون جهد له تأثثر كبير في مواضيع السلامة في المستقبل ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## تمبيزة (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر_عسكر (2 يوليو 2008)

اخى فى الله عادل النشار ما اقصده تحديدا هو انه كثير من اخواننا فى الوطن العربى لايجيدون الانجليزيه
ولهم باعهم فى مجال الصناعه واهميه كبيره فمثلا بدلا من ان نكتب ممنوع التدخين بالانجليزيه نكتبها بالعربيه وهكذا


----------



## عمر_عسكر (2 يوليو 2008)

اخى / مهاجر 
شكرا على الصوره الرائعه التى ارفقتها فى رسالتكم
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (2 يوليو 2008)

اخى عسكر 
الفكره جيده و لكن فى دولنا العربيه و خصوصا الخليجيه منها و مواقع العمل متعددة اللغات بل ان فى اكثر الاحيان العربية و الانجليزية لا تكفى 

ولكن لغتنا الام لتكون الاولى و ليست الانجليزيه كم هو الحال الان


اشكر لك فكرتك و لتبدأ انت و لتعطينا بعض الشعارات العربيه التى يمكن ان نستخدمها فى التوعيه


----------



## sayed00 (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير مهندس على


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يوليو 2008)

شكراً لك أخ عمر على الفكرة الجميلة 

وهذا بالضبط ما دعوت إليه في عدة ردود داخل المواضيع المكتوبة باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ علي


----------



## صاصاالغالي (4 يوليو 2008)

*اخ صغير*




 


 




السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 
ارجو ان تقبلوني كاخ صغير بينكم لكي اتعلم منكم 
الامن والسلامه المهنيه 
وارجو ان تفيدوني كمبتدء عن الامن والسلامه المهنيه:19: ​:11:




​


----------



## صاصاالغالي (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا استاذي الفاضل


----------



## عبدالله الملك (4 يوليو 2008)

اهلاوسهلا​[font=times New Roman (arabic)]أخي الكريم​
[/font]


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 يوليو 2008)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك

أخاً عزيزاً


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (5 يوليو 2008)

يامرحبا بك

وياهلا


----------



## علاء عادل (5 يوليو 2008)

*طلب من المهندس غسان خليل (( Msha ))*

السلام عليكم اخى م / غسان خليل .
لسيادتكم عظيم الشكر على المجهود الرائع والمتميز فى المنتدى . 
مش حقدر اقول غير ربنا يبارك لنا فيك ويكثر من امثالك .

لى سوال هام اخى . هناك كورس يسمى MSHA 
mine safety & health 
محتاج فعلا اجد اى مكان فى مصر يعطى هذا الكورس ولكنى لم اجد وانا محتاج اى ماده علميه للكورس ده حتى يتثنى لى دراستها جيدا . وياريت لو وجدت جامعه او معهد يمكنى ان ادرس معهم هذا االكورس بالمراسله .
شكرا ليك اخى . وبارك الله لنا فيك
اخوك / علاء


----------



## صاصاالغالي (5 يوليو 2008)

عبدالله الملك قال:


> اهلاوسهلا​
> [font=times New Roman (arabic)]أخي الكريم[/font]​


 
شكرا اخي الكريم علي ترحيبك​


----------



## صاصاالغالي (5 يوليو 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> أهلاً وسهلاً بك
> 
> أخاً عزيزاً


 
شكرا كتير استاذي الفاضل كثير جدا تعجبني موضيعك شكرا علي ترحيبك وجزاك الله خيرا​ 
تقبل هذه الورده مني


----------



## صاصاالغالي (5 يوليو 2008)

أبوبدر المبدع قال:


> يامرحبا بك
> 
> وياهلا


 

شكرا اخي الكريم علي ترحيبك الطيب


----------



## أيمن أرحومه (5 يوليو 2008)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم أخوتي مهندسي السلامة
أنا أحد فنيي السلامة بإحد الشركات النفطية بليبيا أتقدم بطلب هذا راجياً فيه منكم الموافقة على بعث كتب عن السلامة الصناعية بالعربي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## saraab (5 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على المرور اللطيف منكم ....
ولكم الاسبقية في تعليمنا ,,,,,


----------



## saraab (5 يوليو 2008)

علي السبيعي قال:


> وهذا موقع آخر يحوي الكثير وقد استفدت منه كثيراً
> 
> http://siri.uvm.edu/ppt/powerpt.html


 

يعطيك العافية ....
واضح عليك انك متخصص بالمجال هذا ...
بالتوفيق,,,


----------



## saraab (5 يوليو 2008)

حيـــــاك اللــــه بين اخوانك .....


----------



## تمبيزة (6 يوليو 2008)

Thanks brother


----------



## محمد منير حسن (6 يوليو 2008)

Please explain what u want excatly in Drilling field. iam working in drilling rigs offshore & onshore as HSEAdvisor


----------



## محمد منير حسن (6 يوليو 2008)

اولا انا اسف على التاخير فى الرد يا استاذ احمد لانى كنت مسافر وعندنا مشاكل فى شبكة النت اما بالنسبة ل دورات الosha انا كنت سوف اسئلك علبه


----------



## القمرايا (7 يوليو 2008)

*حلم الشباب و عودة الأسنان المفقودة*

زراعة الأسنان هي من أحدث العلوم في مجال طب الاسنان ولكن أصعبها لماذا؟
- نعم أصعبها لأنه يشمل عدة تخصصات مع بعضها البعض يعني من يعمل في زراعة الاسنان يجب ان يلم بالأمور الجراحية وأمراض اللثة وعلم التعويضات والأطباق والناحية التجميلية.. وعندما نعيد زراعة سن في مكانه يجب أن نطبق كل ما سبق من الناحية التجميلية والوظيفية بشكل كامل.
* حدثنا عن هذه الزراعة وكيف تتم؟
- زراعة الاسنان بدأت في العصور القديمة، فكانوا يزرعون معادن مختلفة من نحاس، ومن حديد في عظام الفكين حتى في عصر الفراعنة والصينيين .. ظلت هذه الفكرة وتطورت بشكل كبير في الخمسينيات في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حيث بدأ استخدام معدن التيتانيوم، ووجد انه اذا زرع في الجسم لا يرفضه الجسم، وكانت هذه خطوة كبيرة وثورة علم زراعة الاسنان.. الفضل الاكبر يعود الى السويد والعالم السويدي بنيرمارك في عام 1981م نشر اول ابحاث، وكان عمرها حوالي 25 سنة من الدراسة وأجراها في السويد على وضع معدن التيتانيوم في الفم وتحويله لأسنان وكان لديه نتائج كافية بعد 25 سنة من النجاح حتى يظهر الاختراع الذي اكتشفه.. ووضع معدن التيتانيوم في الفك يبدأ من الحفر الوطي وعدم تعريض الفك لحرارة عالية مع تبريد، ووضع الزرعة واعتبارها ضمن الفك لمدة تتراوح ما بين ثلاثة الى ستة أشهر.
وهنا عندما نزرعها بدون ربط يقبلها الجسم ويلتحم معها، وهذا ما يسمى بالاندخال العظمي.. وبعد الكشف على الزرعة، عقب أربعة أشهر نجد انها جزء ثابت مع الفك وقد التصقت تماما وتكون جاهزة لكي نحمل عليها الاسنان المختلفة من سن واحد الى مجموعة أسنان.
* ونوعية هذه الأسنان عاجية أم ماذا؟
- الأسنان تكون من نوع الخزف بأنواعه والمتعارف عليه المستخدم في صناعة التركيبات والجسور ونستخدم أحيانا معادن تحت الخزف، وهي من النوع الخفيف ومن أنواع التيتانيوم لتؤمن ناحية جمالية وطيفية ممتازة.
* أليست معرضة للكسر ام هي بقوة السن الطبيعي؟
- من ناحية القوة، فالزرعة تتحمل قوة أكثر من السن الطبيعي مرتين.. ونحن دائما عندما نزرع الزرعة في مكان معين بالفك يجب ان يكون في مكان مدروس في الاماكن التي تتعرض لقوة إطباقية كبيرة يعني ما نقدر نحط زرعة صغيرة في منطقة الأرحاء ومنطقة الضروس لأننا بحاجة هنا الى مضغ شديد، وهذا يكون ضمن خطة العلاج.
* كم تكلفة عملية زراعة الاسنان من سن الى طقم كامل؟
- إذا نتكلم على المستوى العالمي، فالزراعة تعتبر من أغلى أنواع علاجات الاسنان.. والغلاء يعود الى كلفة المواد الداخلة في هذه الزرعات من معدن التيتانيوم الذي يعتبر معدناً ثميناً اضافة الى انه يعمل بطرق معينة ليقبله الجسم هذا مع تعقيمه.. والشركات تتنافس لإنتاج المواد وتوفيرها.. وما زال الزرع غالي الثمن.. واذا أردنا مقارنته بالعلاجات الاخرى نستطيع ان نقارنه بوضع جسر ثلاث قطع من الخزف داخل الفم بدلا من حك الاسنان ووضع الجسر ممكن نتعامل مع الفراغ ونضع الزرعة في الفراغ، ونركب عليها وتقريبا الكلفة تكون معادلة للكلفة ثلاث قطع.. ونحن في سورية نأخذ أقل من الأسعار العالمية حيث إن الزراعة في سورية تكلف حوالي 500 دولار بينما تكلف الزرعة مثلاً في دول الخليج حوالي 1500 دولار.. بينما عالميا في امريكا مثلا تكلف الزراعة حوالي 2500 دولار 
* بماذا تنصح من سبق له زراعة الاسنان؟
* هناك زراعة ثابتة وهناك متحركة.. ممكن تحدثنا عن ذلك؟
- هناك مرضى لا يستطيعون زراعة طقم كامل.. مثلا مريض بحاجة الى فك كامل ومتقدم بالسن ولا يتحمل عملاً جراحياً قد تكون له مضاعفات، ولا يتحمل التخدير او التكلفة المادية هي العائق، وهذا اذا كان عنده مشكلة في ثبات الطقم عنده، نحن نستخدم له زرعتين او ثلاثاً في الفك السفلي وحوالي اربع زرعات في الفك العلوي ونركب عليها الطقم المتحرك ويكون ثباته جيداً وهذا سبب الاطقم المتحركة.


[/URL]
صورة للفك العلوي من خارج الفم بعد زراعة 8 زرعات 


[/URL]
صورة للفك العلوي داخل الفم بعد الانتهاء عملية زراعة 8 زرعات


[/URL]
صورة للأسنان الاصطناعية الثابتة من داخل الفم بعد تركيبها على الزرعات .


[/URL]
صورة للأسنان الاصطناعية الثابتة من خارج الفم بعد تركيبها على الزرعات .
الكثير يتخوفون من الزراعة.. بماذا تنصحهم؟
- التخوف هو نتيجة عدم معرفة بهذه الزراعة وطريقتها، ولكن بمجرد معرفته أنها لا تتجاوز عشرين دقيقة فقط، وتتم في عيادة طبيب الأسنان وتحت التخدير الموضعي وعمل جراحي بسيط وأسهل من خلع السن وأسهل من قطع الأعصاب وبعد زوال مفعول المخدر لا يشعر بأي ألم سوى شيء بسيط فقط بالمسكنات البسيطة يزول.. وبعدها المراحل الأخرى سهلة ولا حاجة للتخدير لأننا نتعامل مع جسم ليس فيه أعصاب لا يؤلم ولا يتسوس ويتقبله الجسم.. والزراعة سهلة، ولكن الناس يحتاجون الى التعريف بالزراعة وسهولتها ومن ثم سيزول كل الخوف الذي ينتاب من يريد الزراعة وخائف.



[/URL]


----------



## مصعب عمران (7 يوليو 2008)

فين الدورة


----------



## تمبيزة (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تمبيزة (7 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## safetyman (8 يوليو 2008)

ماشي ياعم مصطفي


----------



## أحمد ربيع حسين (8 يوليو 2008)

*تسرب الغازات البترولية Lpg*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أحتاج إلى سيناريو لكيفية التصرف فى حالة حدوث تسرب فى خطوط تانك غاز Lpg بسعة 20 طن ، يستخدم فى تصنيع المبيدات المنزلية فى أحد المصانع القريبة من العمران... و شكراً


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 يوليو 2008)

الشكر موصول لمن تواصل معي وللتواصل 
damerensan علي gmail


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (9 يوليو 2008)

*دورات السلامة والصحة المهنية Osha بالمملكة العربية السعودية*

:19:دورات للحصول على شهادات O S H A و N A S P الامريكية العالمية 
[:19:نحيط علم السادة الزملاء بانه توجد دورات تدربيية للحصول على الشهادات العالمية الاتية و المقرر عقدها فى مدينة جدة - المملكة العربية السعودية _(مـركـز صنـاعـة المجــد)_:16: أ. علـي النعيمـــــــي :16::- 
1. أوشـا عامه 30ساعه ، معتمده من وزارة العمل الأمريكيه 30 HoursUS-OSHA General.
2. أوشـا تأمين المبانى تحت الإنشاء وسلامة المترددين عليها 30ساعه معتمده من وزارة العمل الأمريكيه30 Hours US-OSHA Construction.
3. دورة السلامة في بيئة العمل لمحترفي السلامة صادرة ومعتمدة من منظمة NASP الامريكية العالمية.
4. شهادة الأوشا البلاتينيةفي إدارة الأزمات و الكوارث ميدانيا U.S. OSHA Disaster Site Worker Training Program Card.
5- دورة قائد الحريق Fire Marshal.
6- جميع المدربين معتمدين من أميركا وبريطانيا وكندا.
7- أمكانية أقامة الدورات بمنشأتكم الخاصة.
لمزيد من المعلومات برجاء الاتصال -----------------------------
Mob:___________________


----------



## رمضان النمس (9 يوليو 2008)

اخواني احبائى استفدت منكم الكثير فانا اعد نفسي للعمل في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية وسوف اشارك معكم مستقبلا ان شاء الله وجزاكم الله خيرا اخوكم رمضان امام رمضان


----------



## saraab (10 يوليو 2008)

يعطيكم العافية ...
لكن يفضل الاهتمام بالمنطقة الشرقيه بهذه النوعيه من الكورسات ...
كما تعلم بعد جدة عن الشرقيه ... وتعلم ايضا ماتحتويه الشرقيه من شركات عالميه 
مثل ارامكو وسابك ومعادن اضافه الى الشركات الاخرى ... 
وجهة نظر ,,,


----------



## سياتل (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

سؤالي عن التكلفة ؟


----------



## mnci (10 يوليو 2008)




----------



## bu7arroob (11 يوليو 2008)

*I NEED Help*

salam Aleakom

i'm trying to find a report

*The explosion and fires at the Texaco Refinery,
Milford Haven, 24 July 1994: A report of the
investigation by the Health and Safety Executive into
the explosion and fires on the Pembroke Cracking
Company Plant at the Texaco Refinery, Milford Haven
on 24 July 1994 HSE Books 1997 ISBN 0 7176 1413 1*

any one have it or can bring it please i'm witing


----------



## علي الحميد (11 يوليو 2008)

هل بحثت في قوقل !!

عملت بحث ووجدت الآتي:

http://www.hse.gov.uk/comah/sragtech/casetexaco94.htm

http://www.fabig.com/NR/rdonlyres/005395AD-5E07-4790-92EB-63E4F4BF1F5E/2609/TexacoRefinery.pdf

اتمنى أن يكون مفيد


----------



## حرو_73 (11 يوليو 2008)

password pls????????????


----------



## bu7arroob (11 يوليو 2008)

تسلم اخويه على الرد ويعطيك ألف عافية

بصراحه انا كنت ادور التقرير اللي نازل على شكل كتاب واعتقد نزل سنه 98 او 97
شكلي ماعرفت اشرح
لأنه مطلوب مني واحاول ادوره

بس مش مهم

تسلم على ردك 
الله يجزاك خير


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (12 يوليو 2008)

الباسورد Pte2007


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (12 يوليو 2008)

PTE2007 الباسورد Capital


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (12 يوليو 2008)

_الاخ saraab_
تحية طيبة وجهة نظرك اعتز بها وساخذها بعين الاعتبار
شكراًً


----------



## صاصاالغالي (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم اخي الكريم الفكره نفسها رائعه اتمنا من المهندسين وضع مواضيع تعليم مثلها شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (12 يوليو 2008)

ده نوع كويس من التعليم انك نطرح السؤال و يحصل عصف زهنى فالمعلومة متروحش ابداً 
فى انواع تانية من التدريب منها المحاكاه و هو ان الشخص يشوف الصح امامه و يعمل زية زى ما بيتعلم الاطفال من الاباء و فى التدريب النظرى العادى زى ما بنعمل فى المحاضرات


----------



## مهاجر (13 يوليو 2008)

*السلامة في إستخدام الجوااااااال*

السلام عليكم ..

الرجاء الأنتباه وعدم ترك الجوال في السيارة في ايام الصيف الحارة ...:70:

انظر الملف المرفق

الله يحمي الجمبع


----------



## م.رُِبَى (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً مشرفنا الفاضل
فعلاً الجوال قنبلة موقوتة ويجب الحذر في التعامل معه


----------



## المصابيح (14 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ياخي


----------



## خالداسماعيل (14 يوليو 2008)

ملف ممتاز للتوعيه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي مهاجر

ما شاهدناه كأنه قنبلة موضوعة داخل السيارة فلينتبه السائقين لهذا الخطر الكبير ولا يضعون الموبايل معرض للشمس في السيارة ليتباهو به وبنوعه

كما أن للجوال مخاطر كثيرة لا ينتبه لها الناس
ومنهم من يزيد الطين بلة بأنه يجلبه لآطفاله كهدية ولا يعرف مخاطر هذه الهدية وما يمكن أن تشكل من مخاطر على صحتهم


----------



## خالداسماعيل (14 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## القمرايا (16 يوليو 2008)

*بشرى لكل من يعاني من روائح الفم ... علاج جديد؟*

ذكر بحث نشر مؤخرا أن غسل الأسنان مرتين يوميا بمعجون مضاد للبكتيريا واستخدام فرشاة مزودة بمكشطة للسان يمكن أن يساعد في القضاء على رائحة النفس الكريهة، وذلك وفقا لآخر الأبحاث التي نوقشت الجمعة في الاجتماع السنوي للجمعية الأميركية لأبحاث طب الأسنان في مدينة دالاس.


وتنجم رائحة الفم الكريهة في الغالب عن تحلل البكتيريا بالفم منتجة مركبات كبريتية كريهة الرائحة، ويقدر أن 25% من البالغين يعانون الإحراج من رائحة الفم الكريهة، وربما تصل النسبة إلى 50% مع البالغين الأكبر سنا.
وعقب دراسة استمرت 28 يوما على 14 بالغا يعانون من رائحة النفس الكريهة خلصت دراسة لطلبة كلية الأسنان في جامعة بنيويورك إلى أن غسل الأسنان مرتين يوميا بمعجون أسنان يحتوي على مادة تريكلوسان وكشط سطح اللسان سيقضي على المشكلة.
والتريكلوسان هي مادة مضادة للبكتريا تستخدم في علاج حب الشباب وصنع صابون اليد والمنظفات ومزيلات الروائح الكريهة.
وقال الدكتور جوزيف زامبون الذي شارك في إعداد الدراسة إن أغلب أنواع معجون الأسنان لا تحتوي على مادة التريكلوسان.
وفي بداية ونهاية فترة الدراسة قاس الباحثون مستويات هواء الفم بالنسبة للبكتريا المسببة للرائحة وأجروا تحليلا لعشرين نوعا من البكتريا التي تسكن اللسان وتسبب الرائحة الكريهة.
وقال الباحثون إن غسل الأسنان مرتين يوميا بمعجون أسنان يحتوي على هذه المادة والاستعانة بمكشط للسان يقلل مستويات نشاط البكتريا المسببة للرائحة الكريهة بالفم. 
وحسب النتائج المعلنة فقد تمكن كل المشاركين من القضاء على رائحة الفم الكريهة بعد استخدامهم لمعجون يحتوي على التريكلوسان ومنظف للسان.
وقال الطالب المشارك بالدراسة بيتر موسيس إن الخوف من رائحة الفم الكريهة المعروفة باسم "هاليتوفوبيا" يكون في بعض الأحيان كبيرا جدا لدرجة أن قرابة 25% من الأشخاص الذين يدعون معاناتهم من الرائحة الكريهة لا يعانون منها بالفعل. وأضاف أن "الهاليتوفوبيا ترتبط بخلل شديد يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الانتحار لذا يلزم تقديم علاج فعال".


----------



## mnci (16 يوليو 2008)

معلومات قيمة
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## eng_eslam (16 يوليو 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهاجر (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يوليو 2008)

موضوع طبي مفيد
شكراً لك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 يوليو 2008)

أيمن أرحومه قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوتي مهندسي السلامة
> أنا أحد فنيي السلامة بإحد الشركات النفطية بليبيا أتقدم بطلب هذا راجياً فيه منكم الموافقة على بعث كتب عن السلامة الصناعية بالعربي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


 
ابحث أخي الكريم في الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91791.html

وبقية القسم ستجد طلبك إنشاء الله


----------



## خليفة محمود يونس (18 يوليو 2008)

*التحقيق في الحوادث وأهميتة*

ملف يشرح كيفية التحقيق في الحوادث والفوائد الناتجة عنه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 يوليو 2008)

لا يوجد ملف أخ خليفة 

يرجى تحميله


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الفكرة الجيدة ولكن ان نقوم بعمل المواضيع باللغة العربية ومقابلها في نفس الصفحة باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (19 يوليو 2008)

و احتياج اليه ايضا و اريد سيناريو لانهيار مبني و انفجار ماسورة مياه


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (19 يوليو 2008)

معذرة اخي ايمن اريد منك ان توضح لي ان اخذت هذه الدورات وان تراسلني علي الملف الشخصي


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا علي الملف الرائع


----------



## قلم المهندس (19 يوليو 2008)

*بحث عن المخاطر الميكانيكية*

بعد السلام
لعلها اول مره اشارك فيها في هذا المنتدى المفيد
وارجو من المولى عز وجل ان يوفق الجميع 
اخواني في الله 
اطلب منكم المساعدة 
حيث اني ابحث عن موضوع يحتوي المخاطر الميكانيكية وطرق الوقاية ( طرق السلامة ) منها وكل التعاريف المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع والنصح والارشاد
على ان يكون الموضوع باللغة العربية 
هذا ولكم كل الشكر 

تحياتي ...​


----------



## علي الحميد (19 يوليو 2008)

هذه ملفات من أوشا ..

http://www.sssih.com/machinegaurding.doc

http://www.sssih.com/machinegaurding.ppt

http://www.sssih.com/machinehazards.doc


----------



## الطالبالصغير (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم إخواننا في الله
الحمد لله انني وجدت صدفتا هذا الموقع الغني والحمد لله انني اشتركت مع اخوانني في طلب العلم .

أما فكرة أخي في طرح المواضيع بلغة الضاض فهذا من أحسن الاعمال في ارجاع مكانت اللغة في مجالات العمل في الدول العربية. 
وموضوع السلامة والصحة المهنية جاء به ديننا قبل كل شئ على ضوء الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وأصبر على ما أصابك. والله تعالى أعلم


----------



## قلم المهندس (20 يوليو 2008)

علي السبيعي قال:


> هذه ملفات من أوشا ..
> 
> http://www.sssih.com/machinegaurding.doc
> 
> ...


 
_الشكر موصول اليك يا اخي الكريم ( على السبيعي )_
_جزاك الله الف خير وبعد الخير جنات النعيم ان شاء الله _
_وانتظر من بقية الاخوة المشاركة الطيبة .... _​


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (20 يوليو 2008)

واااااااااااااو شي خطير

الله يستر ويكفينا الشر


----------



## ashw (20 يوليو 2008)

هذا الموضوع كلش مهم عالمياً
والباسورد فعلاً كابتل مشكور 
الله ينطيك صحة وعافية


----------



## ashw (20 يوليو 2008)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات
بارك الله في عملك هذا


----------



## قلم المهندس (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الفكرة


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 يوليو 2008)

شكراً لك أخ علي على المساهمات المميزة دوماً


----------



## فهد الحماد (21 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا للجميع 
أذا هناك اي معلومات اخر ارجو الافادة ولكم مني الشكر


----------



## safetyman (21 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع جميل بس ياريت تذكر الريفرنس بتاعه واخده من مين عشان حقوق الملكية


----------



## شهاب الشريف (21 يوليو 2008)

*ما هى تشريعات وقوانين السلامة بالسعودية ؟*

أود أن أستفسر عن القوانين والتشريعات الإلزامية الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة
الخاصة بالسعودية ؟

وأين يمكن أن أجدها ؟


----------



## علي الحميد (21 يوليو 2008)

إجراءات السلامة موجودة عند الدفاع المدني ولم أطلع عليها وقد طلبتها من أحد الضباط قبيل أيام ولعلي إن حصلت عليها أوصلتها لك..


----------



## قلم المهندس (22 يوليو 2008)

_ما شاء الله _


----------



## شهاب الشريف (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ً فهذا الموضوع ضروري جدا ً للإلمام بالقوانين الخاصة بالدولة تجاه هذا الموضوع.


----------



## علي الحميد (23 يوليو 2008)

الأخ شهاب 

إن كنت في المملكة فأنصحك بالتوجه إلى أقرب إدارة للدفاع المدني فيجب عليهم تسليمك إياها .. هذا إن كنت مستعجل لأن الضابط الذي طلبت منه المعلومات قد لا يوفرها عاجلاً...


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (26 يوليو 2008)

الى السادة الكرام
برجاء افادتنا عن السلامة فى المواصلات ومركبات النقل
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## قلم المهندس (27 يوليو 2008)

_يا جماعة الخير أفيدوني _
_أريد معلومات اكثر _
_وجزاكم الله الف خير_


----------



## أبوظافر (27 يوليو 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## علي الحميد (27 يوليو 2008)

"على ان يكون الموضوع باللغة العربية"

شرطك هذا حد كثيرا من المصادر المتاحة


----------



## رمضان النمس (27 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يسعدني ويشرفني ان اكون زميلكم وانا الان دارس لدورة سلامة مهنية بمعهد الامن الصناعي بالقاهرة وسوف نتواصل كثيرا ونتبادل المعرفة ان شاء الله اخوكم رمضان النمس


----------



## علاء جعفر (28 يوليو 2008)

*Working Safely With Scaffolding تم دمج موضوعين لكن الاضافات الأساسية للأخ ماهر عيون*

الأعضاء الكرام
بعد التحية 
آمل من ممن لديه أي عروض أو مواقع عن السلامة في السقالات أن يتكرم ويفيدني بها حيث أنني لدي بحث حول هذا الموضوع 
وشكراً للجميع


(تم دمج كل ما هو متعلق بالسقالات لسهولة الوصول إليها)

مع إعتذاري من الأخ ماهر عيون كون ملفاته الهامة قد أصبحت للوراء قليلاً وذلك كون الدمج تم لمصلحة الأخوة
كما أن دمج المواضيع يؤدي لترتيب الملفات حسب التاريخ ............ المشرف


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يوليو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78217.html#post646855

تجده على هذا الرابط


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 يوليو 2008)

*مبروك للأخوة المميزين*

ألف مبروك للأخوة المميزين

علي السبيعي

مصطفى مسعد

ونتمنى منهم دوام إمتاعنا بكل ما هو جديد ومفيد​


----------



## علي الحميد (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً

الحقيقة أول منتدى حسب علمي) يعطي التميز من مواضيع قليلة .. عادةً في المنتديات الأخرى التميز يأتي على عدد المشاركات ولو كانت كلها من نوع "مشكووووووووووووووور"


----------



## sayed00 (28 يوليو 2008)

الللللللللللف مبروك

مهندس على و مهندس مصطفى يستهلون التميز

الى الامام دائما


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (28 يوليو 2008)

متشكر جداً على التشجيع ده وكل اللى بطلبه منكم بس الدعاء لى بالتوفيق لأن انا داخل على مرحلة جديدة فى حياتى العملية , فأرجو الدعاء لى بالتوفيق 
أخوكم مصطفى مسعد

http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 يوليو 2008)

علي السبيعي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً
> 
> الحقيقة أول منتدى حسب علمي) يعطي التميز من مواضيع قليلة .. عادةً في المنتديات الأخرى التميز يأتي على عدد المشاركات ولو كانت كلها من نوع "مشكووووووووووووووور"


 
صدقت أخي علي

في منتدانا ليس المهم عدد المشاركات ولكن ما يهمنا هو نوعيتها

فقد يكون لشخص ألف مشاركة ولا يحصد لقب

ولشخص بضع مشاراكات ولكنها ذات محتوى علمي مميز فيحصد ألقاب بمدة قصيرة

مبروك التميز لك فأنت تستحقه مع الأخ مصطفى وفقه الله في مبتغاه لما فيه خير له


----------



## صابرالبرنس (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا على المجهود المبذول

مشكور على المجهود المبذول


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك
ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (31 يوليو 2008)

*سؤال عن السلامه على سطح السفن*

السلام عليكم اريد ان اسال عن رجل السلامة على سطح السفن في ناقلات النفط وهل في معاهد خاصه في السعوديه او بلد عربي تقدم دورات عن رجل السلامة على سطح سفن البترول ارجو مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر والتوفيق

اخوكم بوخالد


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (31 يوليو 2008)

قامت الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري بفتح فرع لها بالدمام بميناء الملك عبد العزيز 0533679440 وهي تقوم بأداء جميع برامج المنظمة البحرية العالمية Imo وغيرها الكثير والكثير م البرامج الهامة للبحر والبر أيضا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

والله عظيم


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (1 أغسطس 2008)

*Msds*

Acetylene ,Air,Ammonia,Argon,CarbonDioxide,Chlorine,Helium,Hydrogen,Methane,Nitrogen,Nitrous Oxide

http://www.zshare.net/download/163731944d16adb0/


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخ مصطفى


----------



## قلم المهندس (2 أغسطس 2008)

علي السبيعي قال:


> "على ان يكون الموضوع باللغة العربية"
> 
> شرطك هذا حد كثيرا من المصادر المتاحة


 
_اخي الكريم الاستاذ : على السبيعي_
_اعلم هذا ولكن الموضوع في غاية الاهمية شرطي باللغة العربية يتواكب مع متطلبات الموضوع _
_وللعلم سيكون الموضوع عبارة عن دليل استرشادي _
_هذا ولكم الشكر_​


----------



## سياتل (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## صاصاالغالي (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور استاذي الفاضل


----------



## خليفة محمود يونس (6 أغسطس 2008)

> [/quoteانه موضوع ذو اهمية ياليتك اكملته


----------



## مهاجر (6 أغسطس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير لجميع المشاركين...*

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم ومشاركتكم

أخي خليفة هل أنزلت الملف المرفق

حيث ان الموضوع يعتبر مكتمل بعد قرأة ما في الملف المرفق وما فيه من ارشادات عن خطر الغضب اثناء السياقة وتأثيره على السلامة للأشخاص والمركبات ...:84:

الله يسلم الجميع ... :56: 






خليفة محمود يونس قال:


> > [/quoteانه موضوع ذو اهمية ياليتك اكملته


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (6 أغسطس 2008)

الف مليون مبروك للاخوة المتميزين


----------



## علي الحميد (6 أغسطس 2008)

ملف جميل ومفيد شكراً... لك


----------



## lakdhar (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماهر عيون (8 أغسطس 2008)

*نظره على موضوع hseq*

ان البيئه جزء لايتجزأ من حياتنا لان الصحه والسلامه العامه لايمكن تحقيق مقهومها الشامل الا اذا شملت جميع نواحى الحياه ومن ضمنها موضوع البيئه


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

مبحث مفيييييييييييييييييييييييييد اشكرك


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (8 أغسطس 2008)

أخي علاء,

برجاء زيارة الرابط التالي فقد تم إدراج كتاب قيم به عن السلامة في المواقع الإنشائية و يتضمنها السقالات الخفيفة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97538.html

أحمد


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (9 أغسطس 2008)

ان البيئة هامة جدا مع الصحة والسلامة


----------



## عبدالرازق السيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*لائحة السلامة والحماية من الحريق في المستشفيات*

التعاريف:
 يقصد بالمصطلحات الواردة بهذه اللائحة ما يلي:
1- المستشفى: كل مكان يعد لاستقبال المرضى والمصابين والكشف عليهم وعلاجهم وتنويمهم.
2- المخارج: هي الأبواب التي تؤدي إلى الخروج المعتاد من المستشفى.
3- مخارج الطوارئ: هي الأبواب المعدة للخروج غير المعتاد في مواجهة الحالات الطارئة.
4- النظام: نظام الدفاع المدني الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي الكريم رقم (م/10) وتاريخ (10/5/1406هـ) وجميع الأنظمة الأخرى ذات العلاقة.
5- الجهات المختصة: وزارة الداخلية (المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني) والجهات الأخرى الحكومية ذات العلاقة.
6- المسئول عن السلامة: وفقاً لمفهوم المادة (الخامسة والعشرون) من نظام الدفاع المدني هو الشخص من منسوبي الجهة (أو الغير) المعين أو المكلف ليكون مسئولاً عن جميع ما يتعلق بأعمال السلامة والأمن والإشراف على العاملين في هذا الحقل بما يتفق مع ما ورد بهذا الشأن في هذه اللائحة وإخطار الدفاع المدني بكل حادث من شأنه أن يولد خطراً على السلامة وتحدد واجباته ومسئولياته وفقاً للائحة المختص بأعمال السلامة والأمن الصناعي الصادر في هذا الشأن.


----------



## طارق بدوى (10 أغسطس 2008)

*أرجو عرض موضوع عن أنواع طفايات الحريق بالصور*

للأهمية من المهندسين


----------



## خالدسعد (10 أغسطس 2008)

بعد اذن المهندس غسان, كان يوجد عند ي الملف ولم استطع ايجادة ولكن سوف ارفق لك موقع مملكة الاطفاءين ومكافحة الحرائق واتمنى تجد عندهم ماتريد 


http://www.firesksa.com/vb/index.php?


----------



## ماهر عيون (10 أغسطس 2008)

*هذا موضوع مهم ارجو من الله ان يحقق استفاده للجميع*

_هذ الموضوع نقلته اليكم كما وجدته فأرجو ارجاع اى تساؤل على المصدر_


----------



## ماهر عيون (10 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع هام جدا ومشكور


----------



## ايمن عمارة (10 أغسطس 2008)

i want safety officer experince in drilling oil well salary start from 2500$ in libya


----------



## ايمن عمارة (10 أغسطس 2008)

i invited trainer


----------



## sayed00 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*هل يعقل ذلك - الطائره تهبط فوق ؤوس الناس*

السلام عليكم اخوانى​ 
اليكم الموضوع و عليكم الادلاء برأيكم​ 


أغرب وأخطر مطار بالعالم​ 


هذه الصور لأغرب وأخطر مطار في العالم، حتى مناورات الهبوط تجعل الطائرة على بعد امتار معدودة من رؤوس الناس، ومع ذلك يبدو أن ذلك كان عامل جذب لهم.. الأمر ظريف شكلياً ولكن قمة في الروعة في الحقيقة علماً بأنه يبدو مخيف و غير أمن​ 

ما بالكم بهذه المحركات النفاسه​ 


ما بالكم بمستوى الضوضاء ​ 


هل كل ذلك امن؟؟​ 


يا متخصصى الطيران دلونا هل أمن هلى البشر ؟؟؟​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً لك على المساهمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً لك
يجب ألا يسمى مطار وإنما رعب الجوار


----------



## حسام محمد بلتاجى (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
كنت سوف أسأل أيضا على السلامة و الصحة المهنية فى السفن و الزوارق البحرية و الهليوكبتر العمودية


----------



## sayed00 (11 أغسطس 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> شكراً لك
> يجب ألا يسمى مطار وإنما رعب الجوار


 
مشكور مشرفنا على مرورك

فين رايكم يا حبايبنا


----------



## الياس عبد النور (11 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم لكي تتم مناقشة موضوعة ارجو ان تضع له تنويه في قسم الكهرباء لا الكثير لا يعلمون عنه شيء وشكرا لك


----------



## حسام حرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

طبعاً أنا سمعت عن المطار ده قبل كدا بس هو فين 

في تايلاند ... ولا معلوماتي غلط


----------



## علي الحميد (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أنا ما أدري من اي اتجاه أبدأ مداخلتي !!!

أولاً المطار في جزيرة سانت مارتن وهي جزيرة مقتسمة بين هولندا وفرنسا وممكن تشاهدونها من الفضاء على هذا الرابط 

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=18.0675347&lon=-63.0604935&z=12&l=0&m=a&v=2

وهذا مطار لكنه ليس المطار الذي رأيناه وهو يخدم الجزء الفرنسي..

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=18.1017619&lon=-63.0529189&z=16&l=0&m=a&v=2

وانتبهو أن هناك منازل بالضبط أمام المدرج يعني الهبوط والاقلاع والازعاج هو جزء من حياتهم اليومية!!!

وهذا المطار الذي نبحث عنه وهو يخدم الجزء الهولندي من الجزيرة ..

http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=18.0411764&lon=-63.1122708&z=16&l=0&m=a&v=2

ولكي تعرفوا المزيد عن هذا المطار طالعوا هذا الموقع

http://www.oddee.com/item_93109.aspx

ولكي تعيشوا جو الهبوط للطائرات وتشاهدوا كيف يطير الناس (الدقيقة 1:44 من الملف الثاني) انظروا هنا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAfQwDizpRo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZJm3ezzWOQ



ويبقى التساؤلات التي بدون اجابة ...

من الرؤيا الجويه للجزيرة واضح أن هناك شواطئ طويلة جداً في الجزيرة فكيف يسمح للناس التجمهر في هذا الموقع الخطر؟؟

وهناك سؤال آخر .. الا يخافون من الارهاب فليس هناك اسهل من اقتناص أي طائرة وليس عليك سوى اختيار شركة الطيران الدسمة فقط !!!

السؤال المهم ... 

أين مواصفات ومقاييس الأمان والسلامة الأوروبية 

والعجيب في كل هذا أنه لم تسجل أي حوادث طيران كبيرة في هذا المطار بالرغم من أن المدرج طوله 2180 وهو بالكاد يكفي لطائرات الكبيرة مثل 747 بالهبوط.

ليت أحد الأخوة يساعدنا في معرفة كيف يضمنون سلامة الطائرات والركاب والمتنزهين على الشاطئ!!


----------



## sayed00 (13 أغسطس 2008)

الله ينور عليك مهندس على

متميز كعادتك

بس حد يجاوب لنا على سؤالك كيف يضمنون سلامة الجميع؟

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أمان ب (13 أغسطس 2008)

More info on HSE drilling


----------



## أمان ب (13 أغسطس 2008)

Ayman, Please more info on the vacancy you have mentioned before


----------



## صاصاالغالي (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور الك كتير تسلم ايدك


----------



## صاصاالغالي (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي علي الموقع الموقع ممتاز


----------



## صاصاالغالي (13 أغسطس 2008)

ودي صور انواع الطفايات


----------



## صاصاالغالي (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## صاصاالغالي (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً أخ خالد على الموقع
وشكراً أخ صاصا على الصور
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الرمول (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ما دمت تتمتع بهذه الخبرة ففرص العمل للمشتغلين بالسلامة في الامارات افضل واحسن، والرواتب مجزية، وخصوصا دبي... بعد ان شهدت دبي حاثي انهيار جسرين قيد الانشاء، في غضون ستة اشهر، بدا الاهتمام بموضوع السلامة بشكل كبير، وصار يفرض على الشركات سواء اكان مقاول او استشاري تعيين مسؤول سلامة. حاول الدخول على المواقع التي تعرض فرص عمل في دبي.


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين ومنورين يا شباب وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب قدوم شهر رمضان الكريم اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات وطول العمر


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

موقع رائع حفظك الله وبارك فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## علي الحميد (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

مع كل الاحترام والتقدير لأخينا الأكبر المهندس غسان ، إلا أني اعتقد أن الطلب منه فقط وبالاسم في منتدى عام لا يعد من الطرق الجيدة في طرح المواضيع فإذا رغبت في مساعدته الشخصية فارسل رسالة شخصية أو بريد الكتروني ولعل هذا ما منع معظم الأخوة من الرد باعتبار أن الطلب من المهندس غسان فاجابتهم هنا قد تفهم أنها نوع من التطفل!!!

وعموماًَ سؤالك تمت إجابته بشكل مفصل ودقيق في موضوعين في المنتدى هما 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t53659.html

و 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97770.html

آمل أن لا تضايق كلماتي احد ولكن هذا من الأخطاء المنتشرة في المنتديات العربية فأحببت أن أنبه لذلك ..


----------



## ماجدنحاس (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ياأخي وين الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*طلب من الاخوه و اعتقد نفعة سوف يعود على الجميع (safety Software(*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
طلى من الجميع و اعتقد ان الجميع هنا لديه الكثير فى عمله ما هو مطبق او حتى يعلم عنع ​ 
الموضوع هو ​ 
البرامج الخاصه بالسلامه​ 
Safety Software​ 
اعتقد ان هناك الكثير منها فى مجالنا و تفيد جدا فى تأدية العمل على اكمل وجه​ 
طلبى من لديه اى برنامج يضيفه لنا أو حتى لو يعلرف اسم البرنامج يعطينا و الكثير من الاخوه سوف يأتو به​ 
بعد ذلك سوف تكون مكتبه جميله للبرامج الخاصه بنا​ 

اشكركم و فى انتظار رددوكم​


----------



## sayed00 (16 أغسطس 2008)

الموقع التالى فيه بعض البرامج بس طبعا ممكن تنزلها demo لو حد عنده البرامج كامها

http://www.kccsoft.com/


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (17 أغسطس 2008)

ملف جميل جدا وكلة استفادة
شاكرين حسن تعاونكم للسلامة


----------



## نافع الاشول (18 أغسطس 2008)

*تأثير ترددات المايكروويف*

هل هناك تأثير على مهندس الاتصالات عند وقوفه امام هوائي المايكروويف لدقائق معدوده؟ وذلك لغرض مسح المنطقه مثلا.


----------



## علي الحميد (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

ليت تذكر لنا نوع الذبذبة وطول الموجة واستخدامها .. مثلاً هل هي ذبذبة بث اذاعي أم بث اتصالات ..

أما البث الإذاعي لإاعرف إنه خطر جداً ... 

أما مايكروييف الاتصالات مثل الهواتف المحمولة وما أشبه ذلك فهي آمنة جداً...

آمل عدم الاعتماد على كلامي السابق لأنه من معلوماتي الشخصية فقط وقد يكون فيه خلط كبير فإذا أردت كلام فصل وواضح فأرجو الرد على الأسئلة في الأعلى..


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 أغسطس 2008)

*منتدى الهندسة المساحية و الطرق*

السلام عليكم.
انا مشتركة جديدة أود ا، أعرف هل يمنع في هدا المنتدى تواصل الأعضاء مع بعضهم عبرالبريد الإلكتروني الخاص.
لنه كلما تطلع لي رسالة من أحدهم يطلع ايمايلو مشفر غير واضح لمادا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
ارجو ان تفيدوني و شكر مسبق للإهتمام


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 أغسطس 2008)

*تساؤل عن إمكانية التواصل*

السلام عليكم.
انا مشتركة جديدة أود ا، أعرف هل يمنع في هدا المنتدى تواصل الأعضاء مع بعضهم عبرالبريد الإلكتروني الخاص.
لنه كلما تطلع لي رسالة من أحدهم يطلع ايمايلو مشفر غير واضح لمادا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
ارجو ان تفيدوني و شكر مسبق للإهتمام


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 أغسطس 2008)

ادا كنت تشاهد طلبي هدا هل يمكننا التواصال من هدا الموضوع علاء و لا مش ممكن؟؟؟


----------



## الجوكر (18 أغسطس 2008)

*مساعدة*

ابي مساعده لو سمحتوا ابي شركة بالسعودية او بالخليج للسلامة المصانع وتكون مجالها تطوير السلامة في مكائن المكابس والقطع تكفوووووووون محتاجة ضروري بالمصنع


----------



## علي الحميد (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

مع الأسف لا يوجد .. 

كل الشركات والمؤسسات في المملكة والتي تتخذ من "السلامة" مهنةً لها تخصصها في أنظمة الإطفاء فقط.. 

إذا أردت فما عليك إلا الاتصال على المصتنع التي تشبه مصنعكم في الخارج (الدول الأوروبية - الأمريكية - العربية) ومحاولة طلب أحد مهندسي السلامة عندهم كاستشاري لفترة محدودة .. غير هذا الحل لا أعتقد أن تجد..


----------



## علي الحميد (18 أغسطس 2008)

مع إن في ردي تطفل على أخونا الكبير غسان مشرف المنتدى ولكن سأساعد بناءً على الخبرة التي لدي في المنتديات...

يمنع التواصل عبر البريد الالكتروني في جميع المنتديات وفي حال رغبتكم التواصل مع عضو بشكل شخصي فاستخدموا الرسائل الخاصة وعن طريق الرسائل يمكن التواصل عبر البريد...


----------



## الجوكر (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووور يا مهندس الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## sayed00 (19 أغسطس 2008)

مافى حد رد و لو حتى بالسلام

على العموم انا سوف ابحث لكم


----------



## علي الخزمري (19 أغسطس 2008)

مواضيع جدا رائعه 

شكرا لكم


----------



## خالدسعد (19 أغسطس 2008)

انا سوف ارد عليك :75:ويعطيك العافيه على الموضوع الرائع وانا سوف اقوم بالبحث ولكن المشكلة ان اغلب البرامج تكون خاصة بالشركات , وارى انه من الافضل ان يقوم كل مسئول بوضع البرنامج الخاص بهم وماتحتاجه الشركة من تقارير يومية واسبوعي وشهريه ,وانا قمت ببحث عن البرامج ووجد هذا البرانامج اتمنى يكون مفيد ,وتقبل مروري
http://uk.airsweb.com/index.php


----------



## صغير في السلامه (19 أغسطس 2008)

*مساعده ارجوكم*

:84:كل عام وانتم بخير جميعاً

الصراحه انا طلبت قسم السلامه لاني حبيت المهنه ولقبي (صغير في السلامه)
ارجو منكم اعطائي جميع النماذج التي تخص السلامه والدورات 

وال***** هو al-zahrani-vip*************

اخوكم / احمد الزهراني


----------



## صغير في السلامه (19 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نجد النامي (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## صغير في السلامه (20 أغسطس 2008)

فين التفاعل ياشباب محد رد علي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً لك أخ علي فردك هو الرد المناسب فعلاً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أغسطس 2008)

أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخت مريم
يمكنك التواصل مع الأخوة من خلال الرسائل الخاصة
ويمكن الدخول إلى ملف العضو من خلال الضغط على اسمه فهناك البريد الالكتروني الخاص للعضو على الياــاهواو الهتميل أو صفحته الويب الخاصة به على أن يكون العضو نفسه قد أكمل هذه المعلومات من خلال تعديل ملفه الشخصي
نتمنى منكم دوام التواصل والاستفادة


----------



## علي الحميد (20 أغسطس 2008)

المعذرة يا أخي أحمد.. ما هو السؤال حتى نجيبك ؟

هنا منتدى للسلامة لطرح الآراء ومناقشتها فقط .. لا يوجد نماذج ولا دورات..

بكل أمانة لم أفهم ما تريد بالضبط فإن أردت نموذج لعمل معين من السلامة فسنساعدك أما الطلب العام فلا نعرف مالمطلوب منه بالضبط!!!


----------



## طارق بدوى (22 أغسطس 2008)

*خطط السلامةو الصحة المهنية مع مشاركة متواضعة*

أرجو من الأخوة العضاء والمشرف المبجل توضيح كيفية وضع خطة للصحة والسلامة المهنية فى شتى المجالات


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## sayed00 (22 أغسطس 2008)

اخى طارق
بارك الله فيك

انت جيت على الوجيعه 

و الدرس الكبير امامنا حريق الشرعيه المصريه "البرلمان" و لنسأل انفسنا هل كان هناك جطط للسلامه و خطط للطوارئ

و ان كانت موجوده " حسب علمى ان هناك جطط مكتوبه و لكن لين التطبيق و التدريب و التنفيذ

لذلك قلت لك انك جيت على الوجيعه

محدش عارف الدور على مين ؟؟؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 أغسطس 2008)

الله يحفضك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 أغسطس 2008)

thanks my friend


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 أغسطس 2008)

file deleted


----------



## علي الحميد (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

مع الأسف إن خطط السلامة والطوارئ إن لم تكن صفراً فليست بعيدة عنه ..

ولعل الخطأ المطبعي الذي وقع فيه الأخ سيد سلام أوصل المعني بالكامل - حتى ولو كان غير مقصود - فما لدينا هي "جطط" وليس خطط ... ودورنا كمهندسي سلامة هي القيام بأمرين:

1- التوعية بأهمية خطط الطوارئ

2- أن ندعو الله أن لا تحصل مصيبة وينكشف المستور..


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (23 أغسطس 2008)

لازم فعلا يكون فية خطط للطوارئ وتكون حيز التنفيذ أضم صوتى لصوت الأخ الكريم في اى شخص لدية خطة طوارئ يقوم بنشرها للأستفادة و الأهم هو عند تطبيق الخطة!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sayed00 (24 أغسطس 2008)

مهندس على بارك الله فيك

انا لست معك فى الرئ

احنا كمصريين شاطرين جدا فى كتابة الجطط و هناك خطة تسمى الخطه القوميه لمواجة الكوارث و مشترك فيها ثلاث قطاعات رئيسيه و هى البترول و الدفاع و الشرطه و لكن اين هى """ اعتقد انها كانت فى ادراج البرلمان المحروق" لذلك لم تطبق

المشكله ليست فى الخطط و لكن اين التنفيذ و التدريب ووووووو

و زى العاده حادث ورا حادث و شويه و الناس بتنسى و خصوصا و رمضان و المدارس على الابواب و الدنيا غاليا .. اكيد الناس حتنسى

وسلملى على المترو







علي السبيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مع الأسف إن خطط السلامة والطوارئ إن لم تكن صفراً فليست بعيدة عنه ..
> 
> ...


----------



## القمرايا (24 أغسطس 2008)

*تفاقم مشكلة تآكل الأسنان في الوقت الراهن*

قد يكون التآكل عاما يصيب جميع الأسنان، وقد يصيب بعض الأسنان فقط. ويختلف أيضا في شدته فقد يكون بسيطا لا يسبب أي مضاعفات محسوسة وقد يكون شديدا يؤرق صاحبه بسبب المضاعفات التي من أهمها الحساسية المفرطة. 
أسباب تآكل الأسنان
ان مسببات تآكل الأسنان عديدة، ومعظمها بيئية، تعتمد على نوعية أكل المريض وعمره وحالته النفسية. ويمكن تلخيصها في الآتي: 
عامل الوراثة: وهو ان تكون الأسنان مصابة بخلل في تكوينها أدى الى ضعف طبقة المينا أو العاج أو كليهما مما يجعل الأسنان عرضة للتآكل تحت تأثير أي احتكاك عادي مثل التفريش والمضغ وغير ذلك. وهذا النوع قد يصيب الأسنان اللبنية والدائمة، ومضاعفاته كثيرة منها تلون الأسنان وحساسيتها ومشاكل في الأطباق مما ينعكس سلبا على مفاصل الفك السفلي. 
نوع الغذاء: تناول الأطعمة القاسية بصفة عامة يزيد من تآكل الأسنان والذي ظهر تأثيره جليا في أسنان القدامى في العصور السابقة، حيث أثبت العلماء تآكل أسنانهم بسبب نوعية الغذاء القاسي وغير المطبوخ على عكس العصور الحديثة. كذلك فان استخدام المشروبات والأطعمة الحمضية له تأثير قوي على الأسنان، حيث ان تناول المشروبات الغازية والليمون وأي مأكولات حمضية وبكميات كبيرة يؤدي الى تآكل الأسنان بسبب تأثير الأحماض على طبقة المينا والتي تسبب ذوبان المينا ومن ثم تآكلها. 
وتأثير الأحماض ملاحظ أيضا عند الناس الذين يعانون من أمراض معوية قد تسبب التقيؤ والغثيان المستمرين، حيث يصل حامض الهيدروكلوريك المعدي الى الفم ومن ثم يؤدي الى تآكل الأسنان. ويحصل ذلك أيضا أثناء فترة الحمل حيث تتعرض المرأة لعدة نوبات من الغثيان والذي بدوره يسبب تآكل الأسنان. 
الحالة النفسية: اضطراب الحالة النفسية عادة ما يلقي بظلاله على الأسنان في شكل عادات سيئة التأثير عليها مثل اصطكاك الأسنان او طحنها خاصة أثناء النوم. واستمرار مثل هذه العادات قد يؤدي الى تآكل الأسنان، خاصة في السطوح الطاحنة والأطراف القاطعة مما يؤدي الى قصر الأسنان واختلال تطابق الأسنان المثالي للانسان. 
فقصر الأسنان بسبب التآكل قد يؤثر على توازن عضلات الفك ومفاصله مما يؤدي الى آلام في المفاصل والعضلات ممزوجة بآلام الحساسية المفرطة التي قد تحدث أيضا بسبب انكشاف طبقة العاج الحساسة بسبب الاصطكاك وبالتالي قد يدخل المريض في دوامة الآلام وتسوء حالته النفسية أكثر. 
تفريش الأسنان بطريقة خاطئة: إن تفريش أسنانك بطريقة خاطئة وعنيفة وذلك عن طريق استخدام طريقة النحت، أو تفريشها بفرشة أسنان ذات شعيرات خشنة قد يضعف طبقة المينا على سطح أسنانك، خاصة في منطقة الضروس والأنياب. وهذا يؤدي بدوره إلى تآكل طبقة المينا وانحسار اللثة مما يجعل طبقة العاج عرضة للمثيرات الخارجية. 
عادات أخرى: عندما يستخدم الانسان فيها أسنانه للقيام ببعض الأعمال مثل فتح قوارير المشروبات الغازية ووضع القلم بين الأسنان أو عادة عض الظفر وغير ذلك من العادات التي قد تسبب تآكلا في أسنان معينة مثل القواطع. 
فقدان الضروس الخلفية: وهو ما يجعل الأنسان يستخدم القواطع لطحن ومضغ الطعام وبالتالي يتسبب ذلك في تعرضها لضغوط زائدة تتسبب في طحنها. 
هل لديك هذه المشكلة ؟ 
الاجابة عن هذا السؤال مهمة، كون هذه الظاهرة خطيرة جدا بسبب ان تآكل طبقة المينا لا يمكن تعويضه بسهولة والوقاية خير من العلاج لذلك فاذا كنت تعاني من مثل هذه العلامات التي سنتكلم عنها فلا تتردد في زيارة طبيب الأسنان لمنع حدوث مشاكل أكبر وهذه العلامات هي: 
- المظهر العام للأسنان. حيث يتغير لون الأسنان المصابة وحجمها أو شكلها بالتدريج. 
- الشعور بحساسية مفرطة خاصة عند التعرض لمؤثرات باردة أو حارة. 
- آلام الوجه والفكين وأصوات في مفاصل الفك. 
- تغيير في اطباق الأسنان مصاحب بتغيير في شكل الذقن والشفاه. 
- تكسر الحشوات من دون التعرض لأي نوع من الحوادث الظاهرة. 
كيفية العلاج 
بالطبع الوقاية خير من العلاج وعند اكتشاف وجود أي نوع من التآكل البسيط يمكن تداركه باكتشاف المسبب والعمل على عدم التعرض له. ولكن هناك خطوطا عريضة يجب اتباعها للتقليل من فرص حدوث أي نوع من التآكل وبالتالي اعطاء الأسنان عمرا افتراضيا أطول وهذه الارشادات كالتالي: 
1. اتباع اسلوب غذائي صحي وعدم الافراط في تناول الحمضيات والمشروبات الغازية. وعادة ما يتكون غذاؤنا من كثير من المواد الحمضية والتي نستخدمها كنوع من النكهات المشهية وأحيانا لتسريع الهضم. وهذه بدورها تجعل الوسط الفمي حامضيا، والذي بدوره يقوم بالتأثير في الطبقة الخارجية للأسنان وذوبان الأملاح منها مما يجعلها عرضة للتآكل. 
ويؤدي تفريش الأسنان مباشرة بعد تناول وجبة كهذه، الى تآكل الطبقة الخارجية تدريجيا ومن ثم الاصابة بحساسية الأسنان المفرطة. ولذلك ننصح بغسل الفم والمضمضة بعد الأكل والتريث قليلا الى ان تتم معادلة تلك الأحماض في الوسط الفمي، ومن ثم القيام بتفريش الأسنان بعد ذلك. كما ان أكل بعض انواع الفاكهة مثل التفاح والموز والتقليل من المشروبات الغازية يساعد على تعديل الوسط الحامضي.
2. الحرص على عدم تكرار الغثيان والتقيؤ، وعلاج أي اضطرابات معوية وذلك باللجوء الى الطبيب المختص. 
3. اتباع أسلوب صحيح لتفريش الأسنان. وهناك مبادئ عامة يجب اتباعها لتفريش الأسنان وهي كالآتي: 
- اختيار الفرشاة المناسبة لفمك وأسنانك، فالفرشاة المثالية تكون ذات حجم مناسب تصل الى آخر ضرس في فمك. والحجم الشائع هو المتوسط. كذلك يجب ان لا تكون الشعيرات خشنة لتفادي تآكل طبقة المينا من كثرة الاستخدام والأنسب استخدام فرشة ذات شعيرات متوسطة الخشونة أو ناعمة وطويلة وذلك لضمان انسيابها مع منحنيات الأسنان والفراغات البينية لها. 
- تأكد من تفريش جميع أسنانك بانتظام ثلاث مرات يوميا. وذلك بالنظر الى المرآة اثناء التفريش والتأكد من عملية التنظيف وانك فعلا قمت بتنظيف جميع أسنانك. 
- قم بوضع الفرشاة بزاوية خمس واربعين درجة باتجاه الطرف اللثوي للسطح المراد تفريشه، وتحريك الفرشاة في مكانها لضمان تحريك الشعيرات دون نحت للأسنان. كذلك يجب التأكد من تفريش اسطح الأسنان بالكامل والتأكد من تفريش منطقة التقاء طبقة المينا باللثة وذلك لضمان سلامة اللثة من أي تراكم جيري. ويجب أيضا ان تصل الشعيرات الى مناطق ما بين الأسنان لتنظيفها.
- أما اذا كنت ممن يعانون من انحسار في اللثة وحساسية الأسنان وتآكلها الشديدين، فيجب استخدام طريقة مختلفة نوعا ما وذلك باستخدام فرشاة ناعمة الشعيرات وتحريك الفرشاة باتجاه عمودي ابتداء من الجانب اللثوي باتجاه السطح الطاحن وذلك لضمان ايقاف الانحسار والتقليل منه ومن حساسية الأسنان.
- يجب التقليل من استخدام مبيضات الأسنان وأي معاجين تبييض قد تزيد من تآكل الأسنان.
- هناك من الناس من لا يملك المهارات الكافية لاستخدام الفرشاة اليدوية بالطريقة الصحيحة أو لديه مشكلة في يديه من ضعف أو نقص في الأصابع أو غير ذلك، ولهؤلاء يحبذ استخدام الفرشاة الكهربائية أو الفرش المائية الضاخة للماء، وهي مفيدة جدا لهم بشرط اتباع نفس المبادئ السابقة الذكر. وهذا لا يعني ان هذه الفرش لا تنفع لغير هؤلاء بل على العكس تماما فان لها فوائد جمة وذلك كونها تسهل عملية التفريش وتسرعها. 4. الامتناع عن استخدام الأسنان في غير وظيفتها واستخدامها كأداة في الأعمال اليدوية، فهي لم تخلق الا لمضغ الطعام ولبعض الوظائف الفمية فقط.
5. عند وجود مشكلة اصطكاك الأسنان أو جزها وطحنها أثناء النوم وعند وجود أي من العلامات المصاحبة فان العلاج يكون جزءا من علاج عام للتقليل من أي آلام أعراض قد تحصل في عضلات الوجه ومفصلي الفك ويتم ذلك بالتقليل من الاجهاد الحاصل لعضلات الوجه والفكين وغضاريف المفاصل وعظامها، وذلك باعطاء المريض بعض الأدوية المضادة للالتهاب مثل بعض المسكنات والتي لديها تلك الخاصية، مثل الفولتارين أو البروفين. وفي نفس الوقت يعطى المريض دواء مرخيا للعضلات وذلك للتقليل من تشنجات عضلات الوجه. كذلك فان عمل كمادات ماء حارة يساعد في بعض الأحيان الى التقليل من الآلام والتهابات المفاصل. وأهم ما في هذا العلاج هو عمل جهاز مانع لاصطكاك الأسنان Hard Mouth Guard وذلك للبسه خاصة أثناء الليل، حيث انه أيضا يقلل من تشنج العضلات ويساعد على اراحتها. ويتم عمله بمواصفات خاصة تناسب كل مريض وحالته.
6. اما في الحالات المتقدمة وعند حدوث التآكل فعليا، فيمكن استعاضته عن طريق حشو الأجزاء المتآكلة، أو تلبيس الأسنان والعمل على وضع الأسنان في الاطباق المناسب. وأحيانا يتطلب العلاج اعادة تأسيس للاطباق الأصلي للمريض ووضع الفك في وضعه الصحيح وذلك عند تعرض الضروس الى تآكل شديد. ويتم عمل ذلك بفتح العضة ومن ثم تلبيس جميع الأسنان وخاصة الضروس لإعادة تأسيس الاطباق المناسب للمريض.
للأمانة هذا الموضوع منقول عن موقع أسنانك للدكتور أنس نعنوع من الموقع التالي :
http://www.asnanaka.com/phpp2/showthread.php?p=2580#post2580[/url


----------



## علي الحميد (24 أغسطس 2008)

أخي سيد سلام

اعتقد أن الصورة نسخة طبق الأصل مما لدينا فخططنا مكتوبة ومعروفة وواضحة ومدروسة..

لكننا نتفوق عليكم في شيء مهم ... كل سنة يحدث لديكم حادث مختلف عن السابق .. مرة عبارة تغرق ومرة برلمان يحترق ومرة عمارة تسقط على المساكين ... أما نحن فلا .. فمنذ مئات السنوات عاماً والناس تحج في شهر ذوالحجة (لم يسبق أن جاء الحج في شهر آخر بشكل مفاجيء) وفي كل عام تتكرر نفس المأساة ... موت الحجاج ونترك السيناريو ليكتبه القدر..

مرة تزاحم في الجمرات.. مرة حريق في منى .. مرة تزاحم في الجسور.. مرة تزاحم في الحرم... مرة حريق في عرفة .. ومرة سيول جارفة تذهب بمخيمات منى... والحبل على الجرار...

فترة الحج 8 أيام فقط ... الزمن معروف والمكان معروف وكل الأخطار معروفة ... وكل مرة يقع حادث ويموت الناس... لا يموت أحد من المسئولين!!!


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (24 أغسطس 2008)

هل المطلوب كتابة الخطط فقط أم متابعة التدريب و التنفيذ عليها من الشخص الذى قام بكتابتها تساؤل ؟؟؟فهل من مجيب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ العزيز سيد انا اعمل في هذا المجال و لكنى أريد شهادة معتمدة و ارجو من سيادتكم ان تراسلنى على البريد الخاص لأمر هام و تقديم مساعدة كبيرة لى و انا طامع في كرمك و تحياتى لك


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة ألا بالله


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم

بس سؤالى ايه علاقة موضوع الاسنان بالسلامة المهنيه؟ ممكن يكون فى المنتدى العام

اشكرك على النقل


----------



## ابونور سمور (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين جدا على المقال الصحى - كما ان علاج وصيانه الاسنان مكلفه حاليا


----------



## طارق بدوى (25 أغسطس 2008)

يا إخوانى الأعزاء مين إللى قال هذا الكلام دى بلادنا حلوة ومليانا ناس كثيرة بيخافو عليه وبيسرقوها الغرض هل يوجد عند حضراتكم هذه الخطط الوهمية علشان مطلوبة منى على وجه السرعة


----------



## علي الحميد (25 أغسطس 2008)

السبب ألأكيد أن هناك أجزاء يجب عزلها ولم يتم عزلها ولا تأريضها.. 

ولأننا لا نعرف كامل النظام فقد يكون هناك induction مع أجزء حية ...

أو قد يكون هناك جزء معزول ولكن لم يؤرض فتم التفريغ بالفنيين..

أو قد يكون الفنيين أخطأوا في اللوحة التي تم عزلها لأن هذا النوع من المحطات الفرعية تكون هناك 8 خلايا متجاورة كل خلية خلفها الجزء الذي يتبع لها فقد يكونوا عزلوا الخلية 5 من جهة وفتحوا الخلية 4 من الجهة الأخرى ..

والله أعلم


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا أرى انة لأجزاء لم يتم عزلها


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

طارق بدوى قال:


> يا إخوانى الأعزاء مين إللى قال هذا الكلام دى بلادنا حلوة ومليانا ناس كثيرة بيخافو عليه وبيسرقوها الغرض هل يوجد عند حضراتكم هذه الخطط الوهمية علشان مطلوبة منى على وجه السرعة


 هذه اخى أسس لوضع الخطة أمل ان تحوز اعجابكم


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت فعلا أفلام اكثر لأنها تستخدم في التوعية


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً عن الموضوع


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (25 أغسطس 2008)

أرجو منك سيدى الفاضل المشرف الأهتمام بهذا الموضوع للأهمية


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (25 أغسطس 2008)

الشهادة البلاتينيه فى غير الجامعه الأمريكيه نصب


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (25 أغسطس 2008)

اى احد عنده حادث ان شاء الله انا احللهوله واطلعله الأسباب والوسائل المتخذه لمنع تكرار الحادث


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا شفت الميل الخاص بك وارسلت لك رساله ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت


----------



## sayed00 (26 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى نبيل

عملية التحقيق فى الحوادث شبكه متسلسله الى ان تصل الى السسب الجذرى للحادث و ما يترتب عليها من تحليلت فنيه و مقابلات و غيرها و ليست بالسهوله ان تصل الى سبب الحادث الرئيسى

و طلبى منك تحليلك لحريق البرلمان؟

اشكرك



نبيل عبد السميع قال:


> اى احد عنده حادث ان شاء الله انا احللهوله واطلعله الأسباب والوسائل المتخذه لمنع تكرار الحادث


----------



## طارق بدوى (26 أغسطس 2008)

*إلى رجال الأمن و السلامة*

بارك الله فيك أخى سامح أبو عميرة علشان كده أنا باعت لكل المهتمين بموضوعى و معلوة بسيطة أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم والله الموفق


----------



## طارق بدوى (26 أغسطس 2008)

*أخوكم طارق أرجو الدعاء*

باقى الأجزاء :73:


----------



## علي الحميد (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي طارق وليتك وضعته مع الموضوع الأصلي حتى يصل الأخوة للملفات مجتمعة...

لعل أخونا المهندس غسان يساعدنا في ذلك...


----------



## علي الحميد (26 أغسطس 2008)

أخي طارق ..

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك ... 

الملف رقم 2 فارغ لا يوجد به سوى صفحة بيضاء كبياض قلبك ...


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (26 أغسطس 2008)

طارق بدوى قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخى سامح أبو عميرة علشان كده أنا باعت لكل المهتمين بموضوعى و معلوة بسيطة أرجو أن تنال إعجابكم والله الموفق


يا ريت يا اخى ترفع الكتاب كامل لأجل أستفادة الأخوة في المنتدى و جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## ابراهيم فتحى راغب (28 أغسطس 2008)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم.
> انا مشتركة جديدة أود ا، أعرف هل يمنع في هدا المنتدى تواصل الأعضاء مع بعضهم عبرالبريد الإلكتروني الخاص.
> لنه كلما تطلع لي رسالة من أحدهم يطلع ايمايلو مشفر غير واضح لمادا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
> ارجو ان تفيدوني و شكر مسبق للإهتمام


 الاخت / مريم محمد على 
السلام عليكم 
فعلا يمنع التواصل مع اعضاء المنتدى عن طريق ال***** الخاص حتى يكون هناك استفادة اكثر
للجميع ولكن ماهى الاستفادة التى توديها حتى يمكننا ارشادك لها ...
وفقكم الله
ابراهيم فتحى راغب 
مهندس كهرباء وتحكم الى


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (29 أغسطس 2008)

*ماهو ال layout*

ممكن حد يفيدنا بتعريف ومعرفه (( layout )) فى مجال السيفتى وشكرااااا للافاده


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (29 أغسطس 2008)

ياجماعه فين الردود


----------



## sayed00 (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخى ابراهيم بارك الله فيك

انت كده لم توضح بالضبط ماذا تريد

و لكن كلمة Layout تعنى منظور افقى للموقع او المبنى و به تحدد مخارج الطوارئ و اماكن معدات الاطفاء و الانقاذ و غيرها و هو مهم فى خطة الطوارئ و الاخلاء

اعتقد ذلك ما كنت تقصده


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخويا سيد على الرد فعلا هو ده اللى اقصده بس فى كمان تحديد كل شى فى الموقع زى اماكن كابلات الكهرباء ومواسير المياه علشان لو تم حفر فى مكان معين نتاكد ان المكان ده خالى من اى كابلات كهرباء ومواسير المياه ليتم منع الخطر قبل وقوعه انا اسف اذا كنت طولت بس كنت عاوز شرح اكتر عن ال layout للموقع واستفاده السيفتى اوفسر منه شكرا على الردود


----------



## علي الحميد (29 أغسطس 2008)

أهم الشياء التي تحتاج إلى وجودها في المنظور العام (layout)

1- الخدمات تحت الأرض (مياه / كهرباء / غاز / وقود / اتصالات)
2- انظمة الطوارئ (مخارج الطوارئ / إضاءة الطوارئ / أجراس الإنذار / صفارات الإنذار / نقاط التجمع والإخلاء/ موقع الفرز الطبي ) 
3- أنظمة الإطفاء (الطفايات اليدوية / حساسات الدخان والحرارة / أجهزة الإطفاء الآلي سبنكلرز / خراطيم الإطفاء / الهايدرانتس / تمديدات أنابيب مياه الإطفاء)
4- وردة الرياح أو ما يعرف windrose
5- المواقع الخطرة في المبنى مثل المواقع التي فيها مواد قابلة للاشتعال أو قابلة للانفجار.
6- موقع المباني الأخرى بالنسبة للمواقع الخطرة.
7- مواقف السيارات ومدى ملائمتها للمواقع الخطرة
8- موقع الاسعافات الأولية 
9- موقع غرفة التحكم بالكوارث
10- موقع وحدة الإطفاء والآليات التابعة لها 

هذا ما تبادر لذهني في هذه العجالة وعموما أعتقد أن الجواب يحتاج إلى مجلدات وليس إلى أسطر...


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا مهندس على السبيعى لاهتمامك بالموضوع اذا تكرمت هل يوجد لديك مجلدات فى هذا الموضوع اكون شاكر جدا لانى محتاج فعلا افهم الموضوع ده كويس جدا شكرا على الرد


----------



## علي الحميد (29 أغسطس 2008)

لو كان لدي مصادر لأشرت لها .. ولكن كما تعرف أن الـlayout هي وثيقة عامة لا تختص بالسلامة فقط بل هي لجميع العاملين بالموقع على اختلاف تخصصاتهم (كهرباء - ميكانيكا - مدني .. الخ) وبالتالي لا اعتقد أن يكون هناك شيء متخصص في هذا الموضوع..

ولكن هل تعتقد أن قوائم الفحص check list ممكن أن تفيد في مثل هذا الموضوع !!!


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (29 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد انها لازم تفيد بس انا اقصد ان لازم ظابط السلامه يكون مطلع على ال layout الخاص بالموقع ويكون معاه نسخه منه كمان علشان مع اى حفر لازم يتم ابلاغ ظابط السلامه لتأمينه وبناء عليه تتم الموافقه من قبل ظابط السلامه على الحفر ام لا وهذا لمنع الاخطار ده بالنسبه للحفر ده غير استخدامات الاى اوت الاخرى ولا ايه راى حضرتك يااستاذ على


----------



## tomasz (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا غالي على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخى على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً علىالموضوع القيم
سأنقله مع أخوته مواضيع طبية لعدم علاقة منتدانا به


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

*اعتذار واجب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فى البدايه اتقدم بخالص اعتذارى الى اسم منتدانا العظيم والى مشرفنا المهندس غسان خليل والى مشرفى الاخ مهاجر والى كل الاعضاء الذين اعتبرهم افراد عائلتى الخاصه
(معلمنا المهندس غسان )
دعنى اقتبس كلمتك وهى التمس لاخيك عذرا وارجو ان تلتمسوا لى العذر لان الظروف كانت تحتم ماكان وان كنت لا ارضى عما حدث ولكن مره اخرى التمس منكم صفح العائله عن احد افرادها
واشكركم من كل قلبى لانكم ساعدتمونى ولم تضنوا على بالمساعده تحفظا على الاسلوب 
والى صفحه جديده مشرقه وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الهام الذى اعانى منه شخصيا


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهاجر (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك عليك بمناسبة اقتراب الشهر الكريم ... رمضان كريم

ولا يهمك أخي ماهر ويكفينا ما ذكرته 

ونحن نتشرف بوجودك بيننا

اخوك
ابو محمد


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اخى العزيز هذا موضوع مهم ولكن يلزمه الكثير من الدراسه


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## علي الحميد (31 أغسطس 2008)

النظر للموضوع من زاوية واحد قد يجعل من الصعب الحصول على المعلومة ولكن لوفككنا الحقائق لوجدنا أن هناك معلومات قد تفيد في هذا الأمر ولوانها ليست من صلب الموضوع.. 

استخدام الـlayout له أهداف كثيرة جداً ... 

إن كان هدفك مراجعة سلامة الموقع بشكل عام ... فهذا غير ممكن بالبحث عن معلومات خاصة بالـlayout فقط بل يجب مراجعة اشتراطات البناء أيضا وكذلك قابلية المواد للاشتعال والمسافات المقبولة عن اقرب مصدراشتعال الخ من الشروط...

وبالتالي يمكن تجزيئ الطلب إلى عدة طلبات أحدها عن الحالة التي ذكرت مثل أن يكون هدفك سلامة الحفر.. فهناك كتب تتحدث عن الحفر وأساليبه وسلامة الخدمات الأرضية..

وعموماً وجدت باللغ الانجليزية هذا المقال واعتقد أنه مفيد إلى حد كبير عما تطلب...

http://www.hse.gov.uk/comah/sragtech/techmeasplantlay.htm


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (31 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع جميل لكن الأجمل ان يكون مترجم الى العربيه مشكور اخى


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

*Working Safely With Scaffolding*

ان هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لكل من يعمل فى مجال الانشاءات وللامانه هذا الموضوع منقول من شخص لايمانع من الاستفاده العامه للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## magdy abd alal (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بكل توفيق ومبارك للمعنيين بامور السلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك أخ ماهر
وبارك الله فيك وبالشخص الذي تكلمت عنه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي ماهر 
إعتذارك مقبول ونرحب بك عضواً وأخاً عزيزاً
وسأقول بصراحة بأنك أعجبتني لأنك من الأعضاء الجدد القليلين الذين يعودون للمواضيع القديمة والأرشيف لتصفحها وهذا ما نشجعه دوماً كون هناك كثير من المواضيع القديمة الهامة التي لا يعيرها الأخوة الجدد أهمية


----------



## ماهر عيون (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*كنا فى الانتظار*

نفع الله الجميع ومرحبا بكل جديد فى منتدانا العظيم


----------



## بيكو بيكو (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*food safety*

هل لأحد أن يساعدنى فى الحصول على للايزو 22000 الخاص بالفود سيفتى


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فى هذا المنتدى 
لانه من افخر المنتديات
والله الموفق


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (2 سبتمبر 2008)

والف مليون مبروك على هذا القسم


----------



## رنا نور (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بكل الأخوة


----------



## ابراهيم ابو شامه (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على ردك واسف لو كنت طولت عليك كلك زوق يامهندس على وربنا يوفقك وللامام ديماً انشاء الله


----------



## مروان البرنس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## مروان البرنس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع قوى من شخص مميز ... استمر فى بحثك جازاك الله وعافاك


----------



## علي الحميد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

أعتقد هذا من أهم المواضيع وكا ما دخلت المنتدى أنظر إليه بحسرة لأني لم أشارك به ولكن انتظروني في الأيام القادمة وسأبحث لكم عن عدد من البرامج الجيدة .. ولكن بعد أن أنهي بعض الأعمال التي في يدي


----------



## سامح ابو عميرة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## يوسف يوسف (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Lay Out In Drilling Rigs Can Explain The Following:
1- Locations Of Ppe&safety Equipments In Rig Site And Camp
2-locations Of Hazard Zone In Rig Site
3-locations Of Musterpoints
4- Locations Of Smoking Area
Attached Eample To Help Safety Officers In Drilling Rigs​


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

This Is Example For Hazard Zone Per Api Regulations


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanx Man Very Gooood


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Ok Many Thanx For The File


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير على المعلوملت الطيبة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً للأخوين
علي وأيمن
على هذه المعلومات الهامة


----------



## adoula144 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه افادة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مفتاح الحراري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذة المعلومة


----------



## مهاجر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا تلبس النظارة وأنت تتحدث بالهاتف الجوال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم

هذا الخبر اتاني على البريد ... لا استطيع أن انفيه او أؤكده ... أنقله كما اتاني 

لا تلبس النظارة وأنت تتحدث بالهاتف الجوال ... ولماذا؟ ​
أصبح الهاتف النقال في الآونة الأخيرة إحدى سمات ثورة الاتصالات و المعلومات، حتى من الضروريات التي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها رغم مخاطره.

غالب تلك المخاطر والتحذيرات تتحدث عن الإشعاعات وتأثيرها على الجسم و خصوصاً الرأس.. 

لكن العجيب أن يخرج إلينا من يحذر من خطر الهاتف النقال على مستخدمي النظارات الطبية أو الشمسية، فهم أكثر عرضة للخطر من غيرهم. 

والسبب أن النظارات يحيط بها إطار خارجي من المعدن يعمل كمنظومة هوائية مع هوائي الهاتف النقال ويصدر من هذا الإطار مجالات مغناطيسية لها تأثير مباشرعلى شبكية العين، ويزيد من معدل امتصاصها لتلك الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية، مما يؤثر سلباً على النظر ويورث أمراض العين المختلفة. 

أما الحل فهو بكل بساطة أن تنزع النظارة أثناء المكالمات والتقليل من استخدامه إلا عند الضرورة أو استخدم السماعة ....


----------



## ايمن عمارة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ارسل السي فى على 
safety officer in libya in drilling oil well


----------



## ايمن عمارة (8 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميزانية لمعدات السلامة فى اجهزة الحفر*

هل يساعدنى احد فى الحصول على معلومات عن برنامج او طريقة لعمل ميزانية لادوات الامن الصناعى المفروض توافرها بالنسبة لجهاز حفر ابار بترول و جهاز صيانة ابار طبقا للمعايير الدولية للسلامة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 سبتمبر 2008)

*خطر استخدام الموبايل أثناء القيادة*

وصلني هذا الاعلان الطريف من شركة كاسترول يبين خطر استخدام الموبايل أثناء القيادة
أرجو أن يعجبكم


----------



## ماهر عيون (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*Scaffold Safety*

هذا الموضوع استكمالا لما قد بداته عن موضوع السقالات لما له من اهميه كبيره وارجو من الله ان يحقق الفائده المرجوه


----------



## م على مصطفى (11 سبتمبر 2008)

:7:جـــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خيــــــــــــراً


----------



## عاطف غالب عباسي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*الكهرباء كسبب للحريق*


*الهدف: ال**تعريف بعلم الكهرباء من وجهة نظر جنائية، وبما يفيد التحقيق في الحرائق والحوادث ذات المنشأ الكهربائي، وذلك **بمراعاة بساطة الأسلوب وانتقاء المختصر المفيد من المعلومات. حيث من المعلوم أن ال**مسؤولية المادية والمعنوية الملقاة على المحقق بأسباب الحرائق والانفجارات كبيرة، إضافة إلى المسؤولية القضائية. حيث أنه يحقق بقضية يمكن أن تكون أحد أخطر أنواع الجرائم وهي جريمة الحرق العمد الجنائي، كما أن رأي المحقق يكون مرجحا ومهما أمام القضاء، بل مساعدا للقاضي في إصدار حكمه. *
*كثيرا ما يواجه المحقق موقفا محرجا وصعبا، وهو إقرار إذا ما كانت الكهرباء سبباً أم لا...، ولا بد قبل اتخاذ مثل هذا القرار استعراض مختلف الأسباب التقليدية المحتملة، بعد ذلك يتبقى أمامه سببان محتملان للحريق أو الانفجار هما: *
*إما المنشأ الكهربائي أو الحرق العمد الجنائي.*
*لهذا فإن التسرع بالحكم بأن السبب كهربائي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إخفاء جريمة الحرق العمد الجنائي مهما كانت دوافعها (والتي يمكن أن تتضمن جريمة أخرى، كالقتل أو السرقة أو التزوير)، كما أن التسرع باستبعاد الكهرباء كسبب، يمكن أن يؤدي إلى إلحاق الظلم بأصحاب المنشأة، وتعريضهم لمساءلات قانونية.*
*للاطلاع على المضمون **كاملاً**: ...* 
*http://depositfiles.com/files/7357052*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/57229888/5eac5cfc/___online.html*


----------



## ابراهيم الحامد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*بعد التحيه عندي استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا العضو الجديد ابراهيم الحامد بالبداية احب اشكركم على هذا الصرح العلمي الرائع 

والشكر موصول لكافة الاعضاء والمهندسين وجعله الله في موازين اعمالكم .


انا يهمني هذا القسم بالتحديد اللي احب ان اشكر المهندس غسان خليل على جهوده وكافه الاخوان.


انا عندي استفسار بسيط .

انا اعمل الان في شركه بمشروع تعدين ضخم مع انشاء بلنت ومناجم و ... الخ .

عملي الان سوبر فايزر امن .. وقد عملت قبل هذا سوبر فايزر امن في شركه عملاقه بالسعوديه 

وبعد ان حصل حادث لاحد العمال شرعو بأعطاء مشرفين الامن دوره عن مبادئ السلامه المهنيه بمواقع العمل مشتمله على دورة اسعاف اولي .

والان ان مع الشركه اتلقى التدريب كـ saftey officer 

علما بأن مؤهلي الدراسي : ثانويه عامه بتقدير ممتاز مع اختبار قدرات بمجموع 84 مع دبلوم لغه انجليزيه التي اجيد استخدامها بشكل جيد .


لدي الان خبرة عمل كمشرف امن وسلامه 4 سنوات . واريد ان اكثف معرفتي بقوانين السلامه المهنيه لاني بعد ماقرءت الدوره التي قدمها المهندس غسان وجدت ان بعض المصطلحات تخصص هندسي بحت مثل الاخطار الفيزيائيه وماغيرها .... 

لدي خبره بسلامه المشاريع وشروط الرافعات بشتى احجامها و ال( ppe)معدات الوقايه الشخصيه والسقلات وما يتعلق بفحص المعادات وشروط سلامتها وشروط امن الكمبات 

سؤالي :
هل يوجد معهد بالخليج استطيع الالتحاق به دوره سلامه مهنيه ويقبل مؤهلاتي .

لاعمل بعده كمشرف امن وسلامه . يحمل شهادة بذلك وليس فقط شهادات خبرات التي لم تعد تجدي او لم تعد تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار .


واكرر شكري لكم وجزاكم الله خير 


اخوكم ابراهيم الحامد.​


----------



## sayed00 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى ابراهيم
اولا رمضان كريم و كل عام و انت بخير

خلينى انوب عن مشرفنا الكريم فى الرد عليك و عندما يدخل يرد عليك ايضا

كونك خريج ثانويه و لغتك الانجليزيه كويسه هذا يعتبر كويس و يؤهلك مع الخبره و بعض الدورات للعمل ك safety supervisor

كونك مشرف سوف يكون معك مهندس للسلامه او مدير سلامه لديه الخلفيه الهندسيه التى سوف تمكنك من التعليم منه كيفية تقييم الخطر و زى ما قلت المخاطر الفزيائيه و الهربائيه و الميكانيكيه و غيرها

بالنسبه للمعاهد فى الخليج ما اكثرها بس انتى حدد اى دوره تريد و انا سوف ادلك

بالتوفيق


----------



## sayed00 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى عاطف و بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً للأخ سيد على الرد الوافي
والأخ سيد أعلم مني بموضوع الدورات في مصر والخليج العربي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور أخي عاطف


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ ماهر
تابع وفقك الله


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ايمن عمارة قال:


> i want safety officer experince in drilling oil well salary start from 2500$ in libya


thanks for your efforts


----------



## ماهر عيون (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*وادى كمان موضوع عن السقالات*

انا مصر على اهميه الموضوع ده عشان كده انا بانقل لكم كل مايصلنى عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## أهل الحديث (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ضربة الشمس ؟!!*

*تعريف:
تعد ضربة الشمس حالة مرضية طارئة قد تؤدي إلى وفاة المصاب إذا لم يتم إسعافه فوراً. ويتوجب معها تقديم العناية الطبية له بأسرع ما يمكن. وهي حالة تنشأ عند التعرض إلى جو حار ولفترات طويلة. وقد يكون الأشـخاص غير المعتادين على الجو الحار أكثر عرضة للإصابة من غيرهم.
الأسباب:
ترتفع درجة حرارة الجسم، وتصل إلى 42 - 43 درجة مئوية عن طريق الشرج، إذ تؤثر أشـعة الشمس بصورة رئيسة على مراكز المخ الموجودة في أعلى وخلف العنق، مما يسبب احتقانا في خلايا المخ وارتفاع في ضغط السائل المحيط به وينتج عنه اضطراب في عمل التنفس والقلب، ويحدث أيضا عن خلل في ميكانيكية التعرق. إلا أنه ليس بالضرورة التعرض لأشعة الشمس المباشرة فقط للإصابة بضربة الشمس، بل العمل بظروف غير ملائمة من الحرارة والرطوبة. ومما يجعل الإصابة أكثر احتمالا فقد كمية كبيرة من سوائل الجسم مصحوبة بالأملاح دون تعويضها.

العوامل المساعدة على الإصابة:
من العوامل التي تساعد على الإصابة بضربة الشمس:
* وضع الزيوت والمواد الحافظة على الجلد مما يمنع التعرق وبالتالي يؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجسم.
لبس الملابس الضيقة وغير الصحية
* تهوية غير جيدة
العمل في أجواء حارة ومغلقة
الجو الرطب
* كبر السن

كما أن المشكلة قد تحدث بصورة مفاجئة في جسم سليم يسبقها توقف في عملية التعرق بسبب خلل في العملية وربما نتيجة جفاف من جراء إنهاك حراري.

الأعراض والدلائل المرضية
* يكون جلد المصاب جافاً وحاراً ويميل إلى الاحمرار (Dry hot man)
كما ترتفع درجة حرارة الجسم إلى أكثر من 40 درجة مئوية وتصل إلى 42 و43 وربما أكثر.
* قد يؤدي ارتفاع درجة الحرارة إلى:
- فشل في الدورة الدورية
- نقص في نسبة البوتاسيوم في الدم
- فشل كلوي
- فشل في وظائف الكبد
- نزيف دموي
يكون النبض سريعاً وقويا وغير منتظم في بعض الأحيان
وقد يتبعه فقدان سريع للوعي
مع الإصابة بالتشنجات
* وتنتهي الإصابة بالوفاة إن لم يسعف المصاب بسرعة.

الإسعاف والعلاج
* نقل المصاب إلى الظل بعيدا عن أشعة الشمس المباشرة، وإلى مكان بارد إن أمكن.
استعمال قطعة إسفنج أو فوطة رطبة ومبللة بالماء البارد لتبريد المصاب خصوصاً على الرأس والأطراف.
لف المصاب بخرق مبللة بالماء البارد، أو رشه باستمرار بالماء البارد، ويمكن وضع المصاب في مغطس يحتوي على الماء البارد، ويفضل أن تكون حرارة الماء 15 درجة مئوية (مع مراعاة عدم استخدام الثلج، خشية أن يسبب تقلص في الأوعية الدموية مما يسبب تفاقم الحالة المرضية).
* ثم نقل المصاب إلى الطبيب أو طلب المساعدة الفورية لنقله لإتمام علاجه في المستشفى.

طرق الوقاية
(1) عدم التعرض لأشعة الشمس لا سيما عند الظهيرة
- وضع غطاء على الرأس
- ارتداء ملابس خفيفة وفضفاضة ذو لون فاتح، ويفضل اللون الأبيض
- استعمال مظلة شمسية
(2) الإكثار من تناول الماء والملح إن لم يكن هناك مانعا.
(3) تناول وجبات طعام صحية
(4) المحافظة على نظافة البشرة والابتعاد عن استعمال الزيوت والكريمات

د\ ايمان جارحى
*


----------



## ماهر عيون (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*برنامج حماية القوى السمعية*

احضرت لكم اليوم موضوع مهم وهو خاص باوشا عن المخاطر السمعيه
ولن اطيل عليكم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
برنامج حماية القوى السمعية​OSHA Hearing Conservation Program​29 CFR 1910.95​المقدمة:
يعتبر التعرض للضوضاء من أكثر مسببات المخاطر الصحية التى يتعرض لها العاملين فى المواقع الصناعية ، وتعرف الضوضاء بأنها الصوت غير المرغوب فيه والذى نتعرض له بصفة مستمرة فى المنزل ، فى الطريق وفى مواقع العمل المختلفة.
ومواصفات الأوشا المتعلقة بالضوضء وبرنامج حماية القوى السمعية رقمها: 29 CFR 1910.95 .
الغرض:
الغرض الأساسى لبرنامج الأوشا الخاص بالحفاظ على القوى السمعية من الخطوات الوقائية المهمة لتقليل تأثير الضوضاء على العاملين.
الأذن البشرية:
تتكون الأذن البشرية من ثلاثة أجزاء ، هى الأذن الخارجية ، الأذن الوسطى ، الأذن الداخلية

​ 
1- الأذن الخارجية:
تقوم بتجميع الموجات الصوتية (ذبذبات الصوت) ونقلها خلال القناة السمعية إلى طبلة الأذن.
2- الأذن الوسطى:
تتكون من ثلاث أجزاء هى: المطرقة والركاب والسندان. حيث تتصل المطرقة بطبلة الأذن ويتصل السندان بالأذن الداخلية.
تقوم طبلة الأذن بنقل ذبذبات الصوت إلى المطرقة والركاب والسندان والتى بدورها تنقلها إلى الأذن الداخلية.
3- الأذن الداخلية:
تتكون من قنوات دائرية وإنسان الأذن الذى يتصل بدوره بالعصب السمعي (الذي يقوم بنقل نبضات الصوت إلى المخ)
يحتوى إنسان الأذن على عدد كبير جدا من الشعيرات الدقيقة جدا وهى التى تتصل بالمخ. وهذه الشعيرات هى التى تتعرض للتلف من جراء التعرض للضوضاء لفترات طويلة (ويحدث ذلك بدون أن يشعر الشخص به) حتى نصل إلى مرحلة يفقد الإنسان فيها سمعه تماما، الأمر الذى لا علاج له.
قياسات الصوت:
§ يتم قياس ضغط الصوت بوحدة تسمى الديسيبل (dB) وهى وحدات لوغاريتمية لقياس مستويات ضغط الصوت.
§ تنص مواصفات الأوشا على إعتبار 90 ديسيبل هو الحد المسموح التعرض له من الضوضاء لمدة 8 ساعات باليوم لمدة خمسة أيام بالأسبوع بدون ضرر ، كما تعتبر أن 85 ديسيبل هو الحد الواجب البدء بإتخاذ خطوات لحماية القوى السمعية للعاملين عند بلوغه.

مستويات الضوضاء المسموح بها:

Duration Per Day, ​Hours​الفترة الزمنية​Sound Level dBA​مستوى الضوضاء​8​90​6​92​4​95​3​97​2​100​1½​102​1​105​¾​107​½​110​¼​115​
​عندما يكونالتعرض للضوضاء خلال اليوم يتم على فترات (فترتين أو أكثر بحيث تكون قياسات الضوضاء بها مختلفة) يتم حساب التأثير التراكمى وليس التأثير الفردى لأى منها.

ويتم حساب ذلك على النحو التالى:
معامل التعرض = الفترة الزمنية المقابلة لقياس الضوضاء حسب الجدول أعلاه مقسومة على المدة الفعلية للتعرض (للفترة الأولى) + الفترة الزمنية المقابلة لقياس الضوضاء حسب الجدول أعلاه مقسومة على المدة الفعلية للتعرض (الفترة الثانية) ......... وهكذا
إذا زاد معامل التعرض عن الواحد الصحيح يكون التعرض أكثر من الحد المسموح به ، وإذا قل عن الواحد الصحيح يكون التعرض أقل من الحد المسموح به (90 ديسيبل).

برنامج الأوشا لحماية القوى السمعية:
1- المتابعة والفحص:
§ يقوم صاحب العمل بإجراء قياسات للضوضاء فى جميع مواقع العمل المختلفة ، ويتم تسجيل أسماء العاملين الذين يعملون فى المواقع التى تبلغ متوسط شدة الضوضاء بها خلال الثمان ساعات 85 ديسيبل أو أكثر.

2- فحص القوى السمعية:
§ يتم إجراء فحص طبى خاص بالقدرة السمعية لهؤلاء العاملين فى مستشفى طبى معتمد لإجراء مثل هذا النوع من الفحص.
§ يتم إجراء هذا الفحص خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ تعيين العامل ، كذلك يتم إعطاء العامل راحة لمدة لا تقل عن 14 ساعة فى اليوم الذى سوف يتم فيه الفحص.
§ يتم الإحتفاظ بنتائج الفحص والذى يسمى الفحص الإبتدائى (الأساسى) Baseline Audiograms .
3- فحص القوى السمعية السنوى:
§ يتم بعد سنة من الفحص الإبتدائى ، يتم إجراء فحص طبى آخر لمستوى القوى السمعية لنفس الأشخاص الذين تم فحصهم سابقا.
§ يتم مقارنة القراءات الأولى فى الفحص الإبتدائى Baseline Audiograms مع القراءات الثانية  فى الفحص السنوى Annual Audiograms .
§ فى حالة وجود تغيير أو إنحراف بين القرائتين يكون مساويا 10 ديسيبل أو أكثر عند الذبذبات: 2000 هيرتز ، 3000 هيرتز ، 4000 هيرتز يعنى ذلك وجود خلل فى نظام برنامج حماية القوى السمعية.
§ يتم فى هذه الحالة تزويد العاملين الذين لديهم هذا الإنحراف بمهمات الوقاية الشخصية لحماية السمع لحين إجراء الفحص مرة أخرى خلال 30 يوما.
§ فى حالة تأكد وجود هذا الإنحراف والتغيير بعد الفحص للمرة الثانية ، يتم إتخاذ خطوات للسيطرة ومنها التحكم والحلول الهندسية ، التحكم الإدارى وإستخدام مهمات الوقاية الشخصية.
مهمات الوقاية الشخصية لحماية القوى السمعية:
1. أغطية الأذن  Ear Muffs 
2. سدادات الأذن Ear Plugs 
3. سدادات مع قناة Ear Canal 
§ لكل نوع من مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للأذن معدل لتقليل الضوضاء NRR يتم طرحه من قيمة الضوضاء التى تم قياسها للوصول إلى حد أقل من المستوى المسموح به.
§ تتطلب مواصفات الأوشا أن يتم طرح الرقم 7 من معدل تقليل الضوضاء لكل نوع (كمعامل أمان) ثم بعد ذلك يتم ضرح الرقم المتبقى من قيمة الضوضاء فى مكان العمل للوصول إلى أقل من المستوى المسموح به (90 ديسيبل)

​​​ 
التدريب:
يتم تدريب جميع العاملين بالمواقع التى تبلغ الضوضاء بها 85 ديسيبل أو أكثر على مكونات برنامج حماية القوى السمعية وطريقة إستخدام مهمات الوقاية.
الإحتفاظ بالسجلات:
يتم الإحتفاظ بسجلات جميع القراءات الناتجة من الفصح الطبى وقياسات مستوى الضوضاء فى مواقع العمل المختلفة ، أيضا أسماء العاملين الذين تم تدريبهم.


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
معلومات ممتازة


----------



## محمد سيفتى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

انا صديق جديد وارحب بجميع الاخوة المشاركين واعمل مهندس امن صناعى فى شركة بترول واعتقد اننى املك موضوعات لا بأس بها فى مجال الامن الصناعى وخاصة فى مجال البترول


----------



## ماهر عيون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*مجموعه صور تبين مايحدث عند الاخلال بقواعد السلامه العامه*

هذه الصور اعددتها خصيصا لملتقانا وادعو الله ان تنال رضاكم وهى عباره عن ملف:3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3::3:


----------



## مروان البرنس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا يا اخ محمد سيفتى .. افيدنا بمواضيعك الجديدة افادك الله


----------



## ابراهيم الحامد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير وانا عندي كتاب الكتروني 

nebosha
international general certificate
in occupational saftey and health


بس ما عرف انزله هنا عشان الفائده والمعلومات القيمه اللي فيه 

وبخصوص المعهد ودي بمعهد يعطي او يدرس مثل هذا المنهج الشهاده الدوليه العامه للسلامه والصحه المهنيه 

ويكون بالخليج .

وانا شاكر لكم الف الشكر


----------



## عمرالخطاب (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيرنا يا اخ محمد


----------



## مراد الحمدي (15 سبتمبر 2008)

توصيف وظيفي لرجل الاطفاء اذا امكن


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
موضوع جيد
يجب الانتباه من ضربة الشمس للأخوة الذين يعملون في العراء


----------



## خالدسعد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

برنامج اكثر من رائع , بس يوجد لدي ملاحظة انة عند طباعة التقرير ظهرت لي بعض الرموز ,شكرا لك اخي محمد


----------



## sayed00 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*طلب من الاخوه (شهادات تمنح للشركات)*

السلام عليكم
كل عام و انتم بخير

طلبى من الساده صغير و اعتقد انى سوف اجد ضالتى معكم

الحمد لله نحن فى الشركه عندنا حاصليين عاى شهادات (iso9001-14001&18001 ) و الحمد لله مستمره منذ اكثر من خمس سنوات

و لكن طلبى من الجميع ان يدلى على مؤساسات عربيه او اجنبيه تمنح شهادات تشجيعيه و يكون لها مواصفات معينه لتحققيق اعلى مواصفات السلامه و و ندخل فى منافسات مع شركات مماثله
و ذلك لتققيم ما نقوم به لانى اعتقدان تطبيق مواصفات الايزو اصبح موضوع بيزنس و الشركات التى تمنح الشهادات تبحث عن المال اكثر من تطبيق مواصفات

ارجو ان اجد ضالتى عندكم


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله ينور عليكم 
معلومات جميلة جدا وقيمة


----------



## ماهر عيون (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*دوره اوشا فى السقالات باللغه العربيه*

واستكمل هنا موضوع السقالات بهذه الدوره وقد استفدت منها شخصيا بصوره كبيره وارجو الله عز وجل ان تتحقق لكم تلك الاستفاده


----------



## ahmedspec (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*هام وعاجل للغايهhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/17.gif*

:83::82:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود فى البدايه ان اشكر الساده الاخوه القائمين على هذا العمل ولى فى البدايه عتاب على الاخوه الذين يعتبرون العلم توقف عندهم فقط وانه كلما كانت المعلومه عندهم فقط فهذا نزير بان عملهم سيزدهر اكثر واكثر واكثر دون مراعاة الى الاخوه الغير قادريين على نيل نفس الفرصه 
اعتزر عن المقدمه الطويله لكن انا ياخوتى منذ اخذت دورة فى نظام 18001 -14001 وحتى الان لا استطيع تطبيق نظام وعمل الاجراءات وسياسة الشركه او عمل نظام متكامل للشركه التى اعمل بها ع مع نظام 9001 فانا مسئول الجوده بالمكان وهو مصنع بسيط للمواد البلاستيكيه وسبب عدم مقدرتى على تطبيق النظام ان اى شخص اسئله او استرشد بمعلوماته اما ان تكون اجابته ياعم احنا بناخد اى دليل للشركه من الشركات اللى اشتغلنا فيها ونعدله حسب الشركه اللىاحنا فيها وده خاص بالشخص وبيعتبره زى حياته مايفرطش فيه لحد والاجابه الاخرى هيا طيب شغلنى معاك وانا اساعدك او ادينى فلوس انا المكان اللى انا فيه مفهوش غير و2 مهندسين مراقبة جوده وانا اللى نفسى ناخد المواصفات دية وشهادت دية مش كله بيحب الطمع ياريت ياجماعه انكم تدونا مثال لاجراءات شركه ما تكون لينا دليا فى التطبيق لان المواصفه واحدها لاتكفى


----------



## علي الحميد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل ..

الموضوع الذي تطرحه مهم جداً ولكن بودي لو قمت بالآتي :

1- إعادة الشرح باللغة العربية الفصحى لأنه ليس كل من دخل الموضوع يفهم اللهجة التي تتحدث بها.
2- تقسيم الموضوع إلى فقرات حتى نستطيع أن نفرق بين لب الموضوع والتعليق الإضافي والشرح.
3- تعديل خيارات التصويت لأني لا أعرف مالمقصود بـ "النظام الحالي أفضل" وماهو النظام الحالي.. وما هو النظام الممتاز؟

أنا فهمت أنك تريد أن نقوم بإنشاء مثال لكيفية كتابة نظام السلامة لشركة معينة بحيث يكون مثال يمكن لجميع الزملاء في هذا الموقع أن يبدأو منه في وضع نظام السلامة لمنشآتهم.. 

إن كان هذا ما تريد فهذا ممتاز .. وأنا أؤيدك في ذلك .. 

أما ما ورد في باقي موضوعك من قولك "ان اى شخص اسئله او استرشد بمعلوماته .... الخ" فهذه لم افهم ماالمطلوب منها...

واسلم لأخيك...


----------



## sayed00 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى احمد

بارك الله فيك .. لابد ان تكون النيه كويسه و ان تلتمس لاخوانك الاعزار

انت شكلك مستعجل شويتين و اعتقد اننا فى زاويه ال 18001 مغطيين المواصفه بالاضافه الى بعض الامثله

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجيار (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورعلى هده الصور


----------



## ماهر عيون (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

دعونى ايها الاخوه اكمل ماقد بدأته عن موضوع السقالات ولكنى ادعو جميع اعضاء منتدانا الغالى ان يشاركونى بما لديهم فى هذا الموضوع لنكون مرجع شامل يفيد بأذن الله كل من يهتم بهذا الموضوع وايضا ارحب بأى استفسار او اى راى بخصوص هذا الموضوع 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## alhakimi (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلومات عن السلامه عربي انجليزي*

العوامل البشرية / بيئة العمل 
الناس وتشارك في كافة جوانب العمل ، وهذا هو السبب وتعترف بأهمية الصحة والسلامة والبيئة أن العوامل البشرية الذي يمكن أن تلعبه في المساعدة في تجنب وقوع الحوادث واعتلال الصحة في مكان العمل. فعلى سبيل المثال ، تصل إلى 80 ٪ من الحوادث وغالبا ما يعزى الى خطأ بشري ، مما يشير إلى قدر كبير يمكن القيام به لمنع وقوعها. 
لماذا يحدث الحوادث؟ 
إذا ما عرفنا أن أي شيء غني عن الخطأ في العمل مما يؤدي إلى نوع من ضرر وقوع حادث ، ثم أنه من الممكن ان اشياء كثيرة يمكن ان تسهم في قضيتهم. ومن السهل في كثير من الأحيان إلى إلقاء اللوم على الفرد الذي كان أكثر مباشرة. ولكن ، هذا هو غاية في التبسيط والعوامل البشرية نهج يجعل من الواضح أن هناك في كثير من الأحيان عدد من العوامل التي ساهمت في وقوع الحادث. هذه يمكن أن تشمل تصميم الفقراء ، وسوء الصيانة ، ومواقف لإجراءات الصحة والسلامة في المنظمة ، وعدم كفاية التدريب أو الإشراف عليها ، وسوء تنظيم وتخطيط العمل. 
فما الذي نعنيه العوامل البشرية / بيئة العمل؟ 
أساسا العوامل البشرية (المعروف أيضا باسم بيئة العمل) تشعر بالقلق مع جميع تلك العوامل التي يمكن أن تؤثر في الناس وسلوكهم. في سياق العمل ، الصحة والسلامة والبيئة وحددت حقوق العوامل البيئية والعوامل التنظيمية والوظائف ، وحقوق والخصائص الفردية التي تؤثر في السلوك في مكان العمل. دراسة متأنية من العوامل البشرية يمكن أن تحسن الصحة والسلامة عن طريق الحد من عدد الحوادث وحالات سوء الصحة في العمل. كما يوفر فوائد كبيرة للأعمال التجارية عن طريق تخفيض التكاليف المرتبطة مثل هذه الحوادث وزيادة الكفاءة. 
هناك نوعان من المجالات الرئيسية التي يكون فيها عوامل الصحة والسلامة والبيئة البشرية / بيئة العمل وتركز هذا الجهد : 
• منع الحوادث الكبرى (المخاطر الكبرى) -- هذا هو المحور الرئيسي للفشل القلبي مفتشي الصحة والسلامة والبيئة في القطاعات الرئيسية للخطر ؛ 
• حماية الصحة والسلامة الشخصية (منع الإصابة الشخصية / اعتلال الصحة) -- هذه هي نقطة تركيز رئيسية للالصحة والسلامة والبيئة الأخرى ذات التردد العالي المفتشين. 
منشور الحرة فهم بيئة العمل في أماكن العمل [قوات الدفاع الشعبي 363kb] (INDG90) على مقدمة أساسية لهذا الموضوع. الصحة والسلامة والبيئة 'sبأسعار نشر الخطأ والحد من التأثير على سلوك (HSG 48) الصحة والسلامة والبيئة الكتب ردمك 0-7176-2452-8 يقدم المزيد من التفاصيل حول مجموعة من المواضيع ذات الصلة. 
هذه صفحات الويب وسوف أقول لك : 
• أهم العوامل البشرية مواضيع الصحة والسلامة والبيئة عن قلقها إزاء 
• ما تقوم به الصحة والسلامة والبيئة لمعالجة هذه المسائل 
• كيف يمكن الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات 
ومن هذه المعلومات ل؟ 
الكثير من المعلومات عن هذه صفحات الويب ولقد كتب لجعلها مناسبة لجمهور واسع. وينبغي أن تكون ذات صلة بالموضوع الخاص بك مهما كانت الصناعة وبغض النظر عما إذا كان حسابك هو الشاغل الرئيسي في منع الحوادث الكبرى أو الحوادث الشخصية واعتلال الصحة. ولكن ، الصحة والسلامة والبيئة البشرية هي أفضل نهج العوامل المحددة لبعض الصناعات (مثل المخاطر الرئيسية / COMAH) وبعض المواضيع (مثل الإجهاد وMSD) حتى تقدم وصلات إلى صفحات ويب محددة لهذه. 
عدد قليل من العوامل البشرية هي المسائل التي تغطيها أنظمة محددة ، ولكن عندما نشرت وجود التوجيه يجب دائما استشارة أنه عند البت في كيفية تلبية متطلبات القانون. 


برنامج الحد من المرض (DRP) 
مكان العمل التعرض للمواد ، بما فيها المواد الكيميائية والغبار ، يمكن أن تسبب الألم والمعاناة ، واعتلال الصحة والوفاة في بعض الأحيان. 
والهدف من هذا المرض للحد من برنامج (DRP) هو الحد من اعتلال الصحة الناجم عن الفشل على النحو الصحيح لمراقبة الخطرة أو المواد الخطرة في مكان العمل أكثر صحة من خلال تشجيع ممارسات العمل ، والحد من احتمال التعرض لمواد ضارة بما فيها المواد الكيميائية والغبار في نهاية المطاف والحد من حالات المتصلة بالعمل واعتلال الصحة. 
وقد DRP هو جزء من "صالح للعمل ، صالح للحياة ، صالح للالغد" برنامج الاستراتيجية (Fit3). 
فإن شهادة الثانوية العامة لخطة الأعمال 2005-06 إلى 2007-08 
صالح للعمل ، صالح للحياة ، لصالح غدا 'الإيصال الاستراتيجية لبرنامج 
16. 'Fit3' الإيصال الاستراتيجية ويقوم البرنامج على تحليل للضرر وسوء الصحة جيل عبر معروفة المخاطر والنقاط الساخنة في قطاع الشركات ، صغيرة وكبيرة. 

17. الاستراتيجية تسليم برنامج (الحزب الديمقراطي الاجتماعي) يهدف الى تسليم 3 ٪ في الحد من حالات الوفاة المتصلة بالعمل وأصيب بجراح بالغة. المبادرات الرئيسية والتدخلات المخطط ما يلي : 
• تقديم معايير الإدارة تغطي جميع جوانب التدريب في مكان العمل سائق النقل. وسوف يشمل هذا العمل لتأمين التعاون من أصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين 
• الرئيسية للاتصال والدعاية والحملة على قسائم الرحلات ، بدعم من المشاريع الخاصة وإنفاذ النشاط في خريف 2005 
• تنفيذ أعمال الطول في النظام الأساسي 
• المشاريع التي تسهم في البناء على الأهداف التي تقع على من الارتفاع ، والاضطرابات العضلية الهيكلية (MSD) ، وقسائم الرحلات ، وأماكن العمل والنقل. 
18. Fit3 تهدف إلى تقديم تخفيض بنسبة 6 ٪ في معدل الإصابة للحالات المتصلة بالعمل واعتلال الصحة. المبادرات الرئيسية المخطط لها ، بوصفها مساهمة في الارتقاء إلى مستوى التحدي المتمثل في الصحة المهنية ، وتشمل ما يلي : 
• الاتصال الرئيسية حملة على الاضطرابات العضلية الهيكلية ، التي تشمل تجريب 'أسبوع تدعم مشاريع تهدف إلى الحد من حدوث إصابات المناولة اليدوية 
• المتداول خارج معايير للإدارة عبر التشديد على القطاعات الرئيسية ، بما فيها القطاع العام 
• إطلاق الصحة في أماكن العمل لتقديم المشورة المباشرة الخط واختيار الشركاء رائدة جديدة لدعم خدمات الصحة المهنية ، ويمكن الوصول إليها لتقديم المشورة والدعم 
• المبادرات الهادفة للحد من انتشار مرض جلدي في تصفيف الشعر والتجميل القطاعات 
• المبادرات الهادفة إلى الحد من حالات الربو المهني في صناعة النجارة ، والخدمات الصحية 
• إدخال منتجات جديدة الضوضاء والاهتزازات في النظام الأساسي النظام الأساسي. 
19. وخسر الحزب الديمقراطي الاجتماعي وتهدف أيضا إلى تسليم 9 ٪ انخفاض في معدل الإصابة من الايام المفقودة بسبب اصابات العمل واعتلال الصحة. وسنحقق ذلك من خلال استهداف القطاع العام. الإجهاد ، MSD ، الزلات والرحلات والبرامج سوف البناء في تقديم مساهمات كبيرة. المبادرات الرئيسية المخطط لها أيضا ما يلي : 
• النامية ، ورصد التأثير على تنفيذ فرقة العمل الوزارية على الصحة والسلامة والإنتاجية تسليم الخطة ، التي نعمل عن كثب مع مكتب مجلس الوزراء وهيئة الخزانة 
• إبراز جانب عدم وجود المرض في إدارة الصحة والسلامة والموارد البشرية عبر شبكة المسؤولين الحكوميين. 
20. تمكين عمل تقوم عليه كل من برنامج بنات ، وصفها بمزيد من التفصيل في الفقرات من 31 إلى 38. هذا سيكون حاسما لتعظيم فائدة وفعالية التدخلات داخل Fit3. الصحة والسلامة والبيئة ستسعى إلى استغلال الصلات بينها وبين الإدارات الحكومية الأخرى -- على سبيل المثال ، مع برنامج عمل الدوحة في إصلاح إعانة العجز ، مع وزارة الصحة على جدول أعمال الصحة الصحة بعد اختيار الكتاب الأبيض ، ومع فرقة العمل الوزارية على إدارات الخدمات العامة برنامج. 
21. وخسر الحزب الديمقراطي الاجتماعي الرئيسية الثلاثة للبنات متوائمة مع ثلاثة عناصر من RHS هيكل السلام والأهداف ، أي الحد من الضرر ، والحد من اعتلال الصحة في الحد من أيام فقدت. عن طريق مواءمة نشاطنا في هذا الطريق ، Fit3 هي أفضل مكان لتسليم الصحة والسلامة المهنية (بي اس ايه) الأهداف. الصحة والسلامة والبيئة العمليات الميدانية للمديرية (FOD) سوف تدعم كل عمل ثلاث بنات من خلال مزيج من مشاريع محددة الموضوع والقائمة على التفتيش. 
22. برامج العمل وسوف تشمل مزيجا من التدخلات ، تتراوح بين الأصلية والمبتكرة إلى مجربة وثابتة. التطورات الأخيرة في FOD للجبهة الامامية للتدخل القدرة ، بما في ذلك إدخال المزيد من الصحة والسلامة للتوعية الموظفين ، وسيتيح أكثر فعالية التدخلات (وكذلك الحفاظ على رد الفعل التحقيقات) للوصول إلى الفئات المستهدفة في أكثر سهولة طرق. 

المجالات ذات الأولوية للDRP 
DRP تهدف الى التركيز على 3 مجالات ذات أولوية هي : 

مرض جلدي 

الأمراض التنفسية 

سرطان 
3 هذه الأولويات هي ضمن مجموعة متنوعة من المهن وأماكن العمل بما مصففي الشعر ، عمال الصيانة ، الخدمات الصحية ، وخدمات المطاعم والصناعة ، ويقومون بإصلاح السيارات والبناء. في كل مجال من هذه المجالات DRP تستهدف صناعات محددة على أساس أفضل الأدلة المتاحة في احترام من حجم المشكلة
Human factors / ergonomics 
People are involved in all aspects of work, which is why HSE recognises the importance that human factors can play in helping avoid accidents and ill-health at work. For example, up to 80% of accidents are often attributed to human error, which suggests a great deal more can be done to prevent them.
Why do accidents happen?
If we define anything that goes wrong at work which results in some kind of harm as an accident, then it is possible that many things could contribute to their cause. It is often easy to blame the individual who was most directly involved. However, this is too simplistic and a human factors approach makes it clear that there are often a number of factors which have contributed to the accident. These can include poor design, poor maintenance, attitudes to health & safety in the organisation, inadequate training or supervision, poor work planning and organisation. 
So what do we mean by human factors / ergonomics?
Essentially human factors (also known as Ergonomics) is concerned with all those factors that can influence people and their behaviour. In a work context, HSE has defined human factors as the environmental, organisational and job factors, and human and individual characteristics which influence behaviour at work. Careful consideration of human factors can improve health and safety by reducing the number of accidents and cases of ill-health at work. It also provides considerable benefits for business by reducing the costs associated with such incidents and increasing efficiency.
There are two principal areas where HSE’s human factors/ergonomics effort is focused:
• preventing major accidents (major hazards) – this is the main focus for HF inspectors in HSE’s major hazard sectors; 
• protecting personal health & safety (preventing personal injury/ill-health) – this is a major focus for HSE’s other HF inspectors. 
The free leaflet Understanding ergonomics at work [PDF 363kb] (INDG90) provides a basic introduction to the subject. HSE’s priced publication Reducing error and influencing behaviour (HSG 48) HSE Books ISBN 0-7176-2452-8 provides more detail about a range of relevant topics.
These web pages will tell you:
• The main human factors topics HSE is concerned about 
• What HSE is doing to tackle these issues 
• How to get hold of more information 
Who is this information for?
Much of the information on these web pages has been written to make it suitable for a wide audience. It should be of relevance whatever your industry and regardless of whether your main concern is in preventing major accidents or personal accidents and ill-health. However, HSE’s human factors approach is better established for some industries (e.g. major hazards/COMAH) and some topics (e.g. MSD and Stress) so links are provided to specific web pages for these.
Few human factors issues are covered by specific regulations, but when published guidance exists you should always consult it when deciding how to meet the requirements of the law.

Disease Reduction Programme (DRP) 
Workplace exposure to substances, including chemicals and dusts, can cause pain, suffering, ill health and sometimes death.
The aim of the Disease Reduction Programme (DRP) is to reduce ill health that results from failures to properly control hazardous or dangerous substances in the workplace by encouraging healthier working practices, reducing exposure to potentially harmful substances including chemicals and dusts and ultimately reducing the cases of work-related ill health.
The DRP is part of the “Fit for work, Fit for life, Fit for tomorrow” Strategic Programme (Fit3).
The HSC Business Plan for 2005-06 to 2007-08
Fit for Work, Fit for Life, Fit for Tomorrow’ Strategic Delivery Programme
16. The ‘Fit3’ Strategic Delivery Programme is based on analysis of injury and ill health generation across known hazard and sector hotspots in businesses, large and small. 

17. The Strategic Delivery Programme (SDP)aims to deliver a 3% reduction in the incidence of work-related fatal and major injuries. Major initiatives and interventions planned include:
• Introducing management standards covering all aspects of driver training in workplace transport. This will include work to secure cooperation of major stakeholders 
• A major communication and publicity campaign on slips and trips, supported by special projects and enforcement activity in autumn 2005 
• Implementing the Work at Height Regulations 
• Projects in construction that contribute to the targets on falls from height, Musculoskeletal Disorders (MSD), slips and trips, and workplace transport. 
18. Fit3 aims to deliver a 6% reduction in the incidence rate of cases of work-related ill health. Major initiatives planned, as a contribution to rising to the challenge of occupational health, include:
• A major communication campaign on musculoskeletal disorders, which includes piloting the ‘Backs Week’ projects designed to reduce the incidence of manual handling injuries 
• Rolling out the management standards for stress across key sectors, including the public sector 
• Launching the Workplace Health Direct advice line and selecting partners to pilot new occupational health support services, to provide accessible advice and support 
• Targeted initiatives to reduce the incidence of skin disease in the hairdressing and beauty sectors 
• Targeted initiatives to reduce the incidence of occupational asthma in the manufacture, woodworking, and health services 
• Introducing new Vibration Regulations and Noise Regulations. 
19. The SDP also aims to deliver a 9% reduction in the incidence rate of days lost due to work-related injuries and ill health. We will achieve this by targeting the public sector. The Stress, MSD, Slips and Trips and Construction Programmes will deliver significant contributions. Major initiatives planned also include:
• Developing, monitoring and influencing the implementation of the Ministerial Task Force on Health, Safety and Productivity delivery plan, in which we are working closely with Cabinet Office and HM Treasury 
• Raising the profile of sickness absence management in the health and safety and human resource cross-government officials network. 
20. Enabling work underpins each of the programme blocks, described in more detail at paragraphs 31 to 38. This will be crucial to maximising the benefit and effectiveness of interventions within Fit3. HSE will seek to exploit links between itself and other government departments - for example, with DWP in the reform of incapacity benefit, with Department of Health on the health agenda following the Choosing Health White Paper, and with Ministerial Task Force departments on the Public Services Programme. 
21. The SDP’s three main blocks are aligned with the three components of the RHS and PSA targets, i.e. injury reduction, ill health reduction and reduction in days lost. By aligning our activity in this way, Fit3 is best placed to deliver the occupational health and safety PSA targets. HSE’s Field Operations Directorate (FOD) will support all three work blocks through a mixture of specific projects and topic-based inspection. 
22. The programmes of work will include a mix of interventions, ranging from the innovative and original to the well tried and proven. Recent developments in FOD's front-line intervention capacity, including the introduction of more Health and Safety Awareness Officers, will allow more proactive interventions (as well as maintaining reactive investigations) to reach target groups in more user-friendly ways. 
Priority areas of the DRP 
DRP aims to focus on 3 priority areas: 
Skin disease 
Respiratory disease 
Cancer 
These 3 priorities are within a varied range of occupations and workplaces including hairdressers, maintenance workers, the health services, the catering industry, motor vehicle repairers and construction. In each of these areas DRP is targeting specific industries based on the best available evidence in respect of the size of the problem.


----------



## ماهر عيون (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*لائحة قواعد السلامه الواجب اتباعها فى مناطق الانشاءات*

هذه القواعد تخص اداره الدفاع المدنى بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا تياس*

بفضل اللة تعالي 
ساقدم لك يد العون بقدر ما املك من خبرة و خلفية علمية 
و هذا مثال لاجراء بيئي مهم ولا تنسي الدعاء
ان احتجت اي شئ انا في الخدمة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم:
من جهتي رأيت بأن جميع الأخوة في المنتدى متعاونين للغاية وحتى أنهم سباقون في مساعدة الآخرين
ولكن يجب أن يكون الطلب محدد وضمن الامكانيات المتاحة حتى يتم التجاوب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ملفات ممتازة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مافيش حد قال انا لها

ايه ياجماعه .. رمضان كريم


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (20 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه الفكرك بفكر فيها من زمان
واتمنى هذا


----------



## ماهر عيون (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*بعض المعلومات العامه عن السقالات*

هذه اضافه جديده لموضوع السقالات واجدد دعوتى للجميع بمشاركتى سواء بالاضافه او بالاستفسار 
واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## ماهر عيون (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*عندى اقتراح بسيط*

_انا اقترح عليكم وان كنت لا اعلم اذا كان هناك من سبقنى لذلك ام لا _
_عموما_
_لقد رايت ان لدينا الان مكتبه جباره فى مختلف فروع مجال الصحه والسلامه العامه ولكنها موزعه وتاخذ بعض البعض والمجهود حتى نحصل على المواضيع المرتبطه بمجال ما ولذلك ارى ان نبدأ فى عمل موضوع محدد لكل فرع من الفروع نجد فيه كل شى يخص هذا الموضوع وقد بدأت محاوله متواضعه فى مجال السقالات ارجو منكم ان تشاركونى بأرئكم لنعمل جميعا لما فيه صالح هذا الملتقى الرائع_
_والله من وراء القصد_
_ والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اقتراح جيد

بدأت مسبقاً بفهرسة المواضيع التي تحتوي على كتب ومراجع

وإنشاء الله سأعمل بعد العيد على فهرسة كامل المواضيع


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*خير*

:7: مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز الملفات كلها لا تفتح معي
ارجو الحل السريع لاني احتاجها جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماهر عيون (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اخى العزيز
انا فى الحقيقه لا اعرف اين المشكله فقد طلبت من احد اصدقائى فتح الملفات وتم ذلك له بيسر
ارجو ان تراجع تحديثات البرامج على جهازك وانا على استعداد لاى شى تطلبه منى
والله من وراء القصد
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر يا أخ ماهر على هذا الموضوع ومزيدا من النجاح والتقدم


----------



## علي الحميد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا شخصياً فهرست الكتب لدي في الجهاز على 4 تصنيفات :

1- السلامة 
2- الإطفاء
3- الإسعافات الأولية
4- مذكرات أوشا

طبعاً مذكرات أوشا تدخل ضمن السلامة ولكن نظراً لكثرتها ولطلب الناس عليها بالإسم عزلتها بتصنيف منفرد. مع ملاحظة ان وجود مكتبة على الانترنت فيه عدد من المشاكل وهي:

1- في حال وضع الكتب في مواقع التحميل المؤقتة فالروابط ستزول بعد فترة وتصبح عديمة الفائدة.
2- في حال حجز مساحة تخزينية خاصة للكتب فإن أي متتبع لها قد يرفع قضية على صاحب المساحة وهي خطرة قانونياً.
3- يمكن وضع قائمة بالكتب ومن يطلب كتاب يتم إلارسال رابط جديد له وهذه تحتاج إلى تحديد مجموعة من الأخوان يتكفلون بها ، مع العلم إن هذه الخدمة موجودة في الموقع ..

الحل الأخير والذي أرى أنه يمكن التعامل معه، جمع كل الكتب بدون استثناء ووضع رابط واحد لها لتحميلها دفعة واحدة والمشكلة هنا ستكون الحجم حيث أن مجموع الكتب لدي وصل 450 ميجا بايت..

اترك القرار لكم..


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً وموفق


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر عيون (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

اتقدم بخالص الشكر لكل من ساهم برأيه فى هذا الاقتراح ولكنى اود ان اوضح شيئا وهو اننى عندما تحدثت لم اكن اقصد روابط الكتب فقط لاننى اعلم عدم استمراريتها ولكن لدينا ملفات الوورد والpdf والعروض التقديميه وهى حل مثالى لتلافى مشاكل الروابط 
ولا ادرى مارايكم فى هذا لانكم لديكم وبلا شك الخبره الكافيه 
وفى النهايه اود ان اؤكد ان كل ما أصبو اليه هو مزيد من التقدم لملتقانا الذى تعلمنا منه الكثير وصار لزاما علينا ان نرد له الجميل
والله من وراء القصد
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## مهاجر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف ... ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده 

جهد وفكر تشكرون عليه ... لكم مني كل التقدير والإحترام لهذه الأفكار النيرة 

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## رشا جزراوي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد كتاب باللغة العربية عن تقييم المخاطر


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كثثثثثثثثثثثيرا.....على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## ماهر عيون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*Quick Card*

تعد هذه البطاقه من اهم وسائل فحص السقالات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يرجى من الأخوة المساعدة
فالموضوع الذي يطلبه الأخ سيد هام للغاية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

أخ علي المواضيع التي تطلبها هامة للغاية ومعظمها سيكون ضمن المخاطر الهندسية في دور الصحة والسلامة المهنية
وليعذرني الأخوة على التقصير في متابعة الدورة وإنشاء الله تعالى سأتابع المواضيع بعد العيد
أعانني الله على ذلك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

رشا جزراوي قال:


> اريد كتاب باللغة العربية عن تقييم المخاطر


 
يمكنك جمع مواضيع دورة السلامة المهنية ففيها شرح عن المخاطر وطرق تلافيها


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ ماهر
من الممتع والمفيد أن يكون هناك موضوع مستقل عن كل نوع من المخاطر
تابع وفقك الله


----------



## الجيار (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يأخ ماهر عيون والمهندس غسان خليل على هده المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا دكتور على هذه المحاضرة


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

والله بالنسبه لى ماعندى اى معلومه


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جل اطفاء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود الزاكي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفرق بين Incident and Accident*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ورمضان كريم 
أخواني الاعزاء ارديد ان اخذ رايكم في موضوع شغل تفكيري من مده 
هو الفرق بين incident and accident
1-هل الincident يضم الحادث الكبير والصغير يعني يساوي الaccident+near miss
2- او الincident هو الحادث الصغير و الaccident هو الحادث الكبير

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي محمود:

إن تعريف الكلمتين على النحو التالي:

Incident: حدث عرضى - مسألة طفيفة

Accident: حادث مفاجئ " مشؤوم عادة " – نكبة - عرض

عسى أن يكون هذا طلبك


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne*

Michigan Department of Labor & Economic Growth
Michigan Occupational Safety & Health Administration 
Consultation Education & Training Division

"SAMPLE"​BLOODBORNE INFECTIOUS DISEASES EXPOSURE CONTROL PLAN​for HEALTH CARE FACILITIES​ 




Note: This guide does not substitute for a full reading of the standard. This document is provided as an informational service under the authority of Public Act 154 of 1974. This program is designed to be adapted to each individual employer's need; forms should be shortened, expanded, or duplicated as needed.



MIOSHA/CET-5231 (3/05) AUTHORITY: P.A. 154 of 197



*Table of *******s*

​*ITEM PAGE NUMBER*


Policy........................................................................................................................................... 1

Program Administration.............................................................................................................. 2

I. Employee Exposure Determination..................................................................... 2

II. Methods of Implementation and Control........................................................... 3

A. Universal Precautions.................................................................................. 3
B. Exposure Control Plan................................................................................. 3
C. Standard Operating Procedures................................................................... 3
D. Contingency Plans.... 3
E. Engineering Controls and Work Practices................................................... 3
F. Personal Protective Equipment (PPE)......................................................... 4
G. Housekeeping........... 5
H. Laundry.................... 5

III. Labels.................................................................................................................. 6

IV. Hepatitis B Vaccination...................................................................................... 6

V. Post-Exposure Evaluation and Follow-up........................................................... 7

VI. Administration of Post-Exposure Evaluation and Follow-up............................. 7

VII. Procedures for Evaluating the Circumstances Surrounding an 
 Exposure Incident............................................................................................... 8 

VIII. Employee Training.............................................................................................. 8

IX. Recordkeeping.................................................................................................... 9

A. Training Records...... 9
B. Medical Records...... 9
C. MIOSHA Recordkeeping............................................................................ 9
D. Sharps Injury Log..... 10

Appendix A – Standard Operating Procedure for Bloodborne Infectious Disease
 Control Measures.............................................................................................. 11 

Appendix B – Sharps Injury and Needlestick Prevention: Use of Safer Devices, 
 Engineering Control and Work Practice Controls............................................. 12

Appendix C – Hepatitis B Vaccine Declination (Mandatory).................................................. 13


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne2*

The Model Exposure Control Plan is intended to serve as an employer guide to the MIOSHA Bloodborne Infectious Diseases standard. A central component of the requirements of the standard is the development of an exposure control plan (ECP).

The intent of this model is to provide small employers with an easy‑to‑use format for developing a written exposure control plan. Each employer will need to adjust or adapt the model for their specific use. 

The information contained in this publication is not considered a substitute for the MIOSHA Act or any provisions of MIOSHA standards. It provides general guidance on a particular standard‑related topic but should not be considered as the legal authority for compliance with MIOSHA requirements. The reader should consult the MIOSHA standard in its entirety for specific compliance requirements. 

POLICY 

The  _(Facility Name)_  is committed to providing a safe and healthful work environment for our entire staff. In pursuit of this endeavor, the following exposure control plan (ECP) is provided to eliminate or minimize occupational exposure to bloodborne pathogens in accordance with MIOSHA rules 325.70001 - .70018, "Occupational Exposure to Bloodborne Infectious Diseases." 

The ECP is a key document to assist our firm in implementing and ensuring compliance with the standard, thereby protecting our employees. This ECP includes: 

§ Determination of employee exposure 
§ Implementation of various methods of exposure control, including: 
-Universal precautions 
-Engineering and work practice controls 
-Standard operating procedures
-Personal protective equipment 
-Housekeeping 
§ Hepatitis B vaccination 
§ Post‑exposure evaluation and follow‑up 
§ Communication of hazards to employees and training 
§ Recordkeeping 
§ Procedures for evaluating circumstances surrounding an exposure incident 

The methods of implementation of these elements of the standard are discussed in the subsequent pages of this ECP.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne3*

PROGRAM ADMINISTRATION 

 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ is responsible for the implementation of the ECP.  _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will maintain, review, and update the ECP at least annually, and whenever necessary to include new or modified tasks and procedures. Contact location/phone number:____________________________

Those employees who are determined to have occupational exposure to blood or other potentially infectious materials (OPIM) must comply with the procedures and work practices outlined in this ECP.

 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will maintain and provide all necessary personal protective equipment (PPE), engineering controls (e.g., sharps containers), labels, and red bags as required by the standard.  _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will ensure that adequate supplies of the equipment are available in the appropriate sizes. Contact location/phone number: ___________________

 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will be responsible for ensuring that all medical actions required are performed and that appropriate employee health and MIOSHA records are maintained. Contact location/phone number:________________________

 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will be responsible for training, documentation of training, and making the written ECP available to employees, MIOSHA, and NIOSH representatives. Contact location/phone number:_____________________________


I. EMPLOYEE EXPOSURE DETERMINATION 

The following is a list of all job classifications at our establishment that have been determined to be Category A: 

JOB TITLE DEPARTMENT/LOCATION 

_(Example: Phlebotomists) __ (Clinical Lab)_ _

   _ 

   _ 

   _ 

   _ 

_Part‑time, temporary, contract and per diem employees are covered by the standard. How the provisions of the standard will be met for these employees should be described in the ECP. _


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne4*

II. METHODS OF IMPLEMENTATION AND CONTROL 

A. Universal Precautions 

All employees will utilize universal precautions. 

B. Exposure Control Plan 

Employees covered by the bloodborne infectious diseases standard receive an explanation of this ECP during their initial training session. It will also be reviewed in their annual refresher training. All employees have an opportunity to review this plan at any time during their work shifts by contacting  _(Name of responsible person or department) _. If requested, we will provide an employee with a copy of the ECP free of charge and within 15 days of the request.

_(Name of responsible person, committee or department) _ is responsible for reviewing and updating the ECP annually or more frequently if necessary to reflect any new or modified tasks and procedures which affect occupational exposure and to reflect new or revised employee positions with occupational exposure. 

C. Standard Operating Procedures

Standard operating procedures (S.O.P.'s) provide specific guidance on controls and practices that shall be used when performing tasks involving occupational exposure to bloodborne pathogens. They will be based on the form found in Appendix A and will be utilized in employee training.

D. Contingency Plans

Where circumstances can be foreseen in which recommended standard operating procedures could not be followed, the employer shall prepare contingency plans for employee protection, incident investigation and medical follow-up as part of the standard operating procedures. See Appendix B.

E. Engineering Controls and Work Practices 

$ Engineering controls and work practice controls will be used to prevent or minimize exposure to bloodborne pathogens. The specific engineering controls and work practice controls used are listed in Appendix A. 

Sharps disposal containers are inspected and maintained or replaced by  _(Name of responsible person or department) _ every  (_list frequency)_  or whenever necessary to prevent overfilling.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne5*

This facility identifies the need for changes in engineering control and work practices through _(Examples: Review of MIOSHA records, employee interviews, committee activities, etc.) _

We evaluate new procedures or new products by _(Describe the process) _ _ _ __

The following staff are involved in this process: _(Describe how non-managerial employees have their input solicited per 325.0007 (h)). _ _


_(Name of responsible person or department) _ will ensure effective implementation of these recommendations. 

F. Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) 

PPE is provided to our employees at no cost to them. Training is provided by  _(Name of responsible person or department) _ in the use of the appropriate PPE for the tasks or procedures employees will perform. 

The types of PPE available to employees are as follows or see Appendix A: 
_(Ex., gloves, eye protection, etc.) ___ _ _ _ _ _ 

PPE is located _ (list location) _ and may be obtained through  _(Name of responsible person or department) _. (Specify how employees are to obtain PPE, and who is responsible for ensuring that it is available.) 

All employees using PPE must observe the following precautions: 
$ Wash hands immediately or as soon as feasible after removal of gloves or other PPE. 
$ Remove PPE after it becomes contaminated, and before leaving the work area. 
$ Used PPE may be disposed of in _____________(List appropriate containers for storage, laundering, decontamination, or disposal.) 
$ Wear appropriate gloves when it can be reasonably anticipated that there may be hand contact with blood or OPIM, and when handling or touching contaminated items or surfaces; replace gloves if torn, punctured, contaminated, or if their ability to function as a barrier is compromised. 
$ Utility gloves may be decontaminated for reuse if their integrity is not compromised; discard utility gloves if they show signs of cracking, peeling, tearing, puncturing, or deterioration.
$ Never wash or decontaminate disposable gloves for reuse. 
$ Wear appropriate face and eye protection when splashes, sprays, spatters, or droplets of blood or OPIM pose a hazard to the eye, nose, or mouth. 
Remove immediately or as soon as feasible any garment contaminated by blood or OPIM, in such a way as to avoid contact with the outer surface.The procedure for handling used PPE is as follows: _(may refer to standard operating procedure by title or number and last date of review)_


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne6*

_(For example, how and where to decontaminate face shields, eye protection, resuscitation equipment) _

G. Housekeeping

Regulated waste is placed in containers which are closable, constructed to contain all *******s and prevent leakage, appropriately labeled or color‑coded (see Labels), and closed prior to removal to prevent spillage or protrusion of *******s during handling. 

The procedure for handling sharps disposal containers is: _(may refer to standard operating procedure by title or number and last date of review) _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 

The procedure for handling other regulated waste is:_ (may refer to standard operating procedure by title or number and last date of review) _____________________________________________________________________ ____________________________________________________________________ ____________________________________________________________________

Contaminated sharps are discarded immediately or as soon as possible in containers that are closable, puncture‑resistant, leakproof on sides and bottoms, and labeled or color‑coded appropriately. Sharps disposal containers are available at _ (must be easily accessible and as close as feasible to the immediate area where sharps are used). _

Bins and pails (e.g., wash or emesis basins) are cleaned and decontaminated as soon as feasible after visible contamination. 

Broken glassware which may be contaminated is picked up using mechanical means, such as a brush and dust pan. 

H. Laundry 

The following contaminated articles will be laundered by this company:__________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________ 

Laundering will be performed by  _(Name of responsible person or department) _ at  (time and/or location). 

The following laundering requirements must be met: 
$ Handle contaminated laundry as little as possible, with minimal agitation 
$ Place wet contaminated laundry in leak‑proof, labeled or color‑coded containers before transport. Use _ (red bags or bags marked with biohazard symbol) _ for this purpose. 
$ Wear the following PPE when handling and/or sorting contaminated laundry: _ (List appropriate PPE) _


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne8*

III. Labels 

The following labeling method(s) is used in this facility: 

EQUIPMENT TO BE LABELED LABEL TYPE (size, color, etc.) 
_(e.g., specimens, contaminated laundry, etc.)__ ( red bag, biohazard label, etc.) _ _
   _ 
   _  

 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will ensure warning labels are affixed or red bags are used as required if regulated waste or contaminated equipment is brought into the facility. Employees are to notify ________________________ if they discover regulated waste containers, refrigerators containing blood or OPIM, contaminated equipment, etc. without proper labels. 


IV. HEPATITIS B VACCINATION 

Administration
 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will provide training to employees on hepatitis B vaccinations, addressing the safety, benefits, efficacy, methods of administration, and availability. 
The hepatitis B vaccination series is available at no cost after training and within 10 days of initial assignment to employees identified in the exposure determination section of this plan. Vaccination is encouraged unless: 1) documentation exists that the employee has previously received the series, 2) antibody testing reveals that the employee is immune, or 3) medical evaluation shows that vaccination is contraindicated. 

However, if an employee chooses to decline vaccination, the employee must sign a copy of the declination form (see Appendix C). Employees who decline may request and obtain the vaccination 
at a later date at no cost. Documentation of refusal of the vaccination is kept at _ (List location or person responsible for this recordkeeping). _

Vaccination will be provided by _ (List Health care Professional who is responsible for this part of the plan)  _at _ (location) _. 

Following hepatitis B vaccinations, the health care professional's Written Opinion will be limited to whether the employee requires the hepatitis vaccine, and whether the vaccine was administered


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne9*

V. POST‑EXPOSURE EVALUATION AND FOLLOW‑UP 

Should an exposure incident occur, contact  _(Name of responsible person or department) _ at the following number:_____________________________. 

An immediately available confidential medical evaluation and follow‑up will be conducted by 
_ (Licenced health care professional) _. Following the initial first aid (clean the wound, flush 
eyes or other mucous membrane, etc.), the following activities will be performed: 
$ Document the routes of exposure and how the exposure occurred. 
$ Identify and document the source individual (unless the employer can establish that identification is infeasible or prohibited by state or local law). 
$ Obtain consent and make arrangements to have the source individual tested as soon as possible to determine HIV, HCV, and HBV infectivity; document that the source individual's test results were conveyed to the employee's health care provider. 
$ If the source individual is already known to be HIV, HCV and/or HBV positive, new testing need not be performed. 
$ Assure that the exposed employee is provided with the source individual's test results and with information about applicable disclosure laws and regulations concerning the identity and infectious status of the source individual (e.g., laws protecting confidentiality). 
$ After obtaining consent, collect exposed employee's blood as soon as feasible after exposure incident, and test blood for HBV and HIV serological status 
$ If the employee does not give consent for HIV serological testing during collection of blood for baseline testing, preserve the baseline blood sample for at least 90 days; if the exposed employee elects to have the baseline sample tested during this waiting period, perform testing as soon as feasible.


VI. ADMINISTRATION OF POST‑EXPOSURE EVALUATION AND FOLLOW‑UP 

 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ ensures that health care professional(s) responsible for employee's hepatitis B vaccination and post‑exposure evaluation and follow‑up are given a copy of MIOSHA's bloodborne infectious diseases standard. 

 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ ensures that the health care professional evaluating an employee after an exposure incident receives the following: 

$ a description of the employee's job duties relevant to the exposure incident
$ route(s) of exposure 
$ circumstances of exposure 
$ if possible, results of the source individual's blood test 
$ relevant employee medical records, including vaccination status


 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ provides the employee with a copy of the evaluating health care professional's confidential written opinion within 15 days after completion of the evaluation. 

The written opinion obtained by the employer shall not reveal specific findings or diagnoses that are unrelated to the employee’s ability to wear protective clothing and equipment or receive vaccinations. Such findings and diagnoses shall remain confidential.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne10*

VII. PROCEDURES FOR EVALUATING THE CIRCUMSTANCES SURROUNDING AN EXPOSURE INCIDENT 

 _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will review the circumstances of all exposure incidents to determine: 
$ engineering controls in use at the time 
$ work practices followed 
$ a description of the device being used protective equipment or clothing that was used at the time of the exposure incident _(gloves, eye shields, etc.) _
$ location of the incident _(O.R., E.R., patient room, etc.)_ 
$ procedure being performed when the incident occurred 
$ employee's training 

If it is determined that revisions need to be made,  _(Name of responsible person or department) _ will ensure that appropriate changes are made to this ECP._ (Changes may include an evaluation of safer devices, adding employees to the exposure determination list, etc.)_


VIII. EMPLOYEE TRAINING 

All employees who have occupational exposure to bloodborne pathogens receive training conducted by  _(Name of responsible person or department) _. _(Attach a brief description of their qualifications.) _

All employees who have occupational exposure to bloodborne pathogens receive training on the epidemiology, symptoms, and transmission of bloodborne pathogen diseases. In addition, the training program covers, at a minimum, the following elements: 
$ a copy and explanation of the standard; 
$ an explanation of our ECP and how to obtain a copy;
$ an explanation of methods to recognize tasks and other activities that may involve exposure to blood and OPIM, including what constitutes an exposure incident ;
$ an explanation of the use and limitations of engineering controls, work practices, and PPE;
$ an explanation of and supervised practice with the types, uses, location, removal, handling, decontamination, and disposal of PPE ;
$ an explanation of the basis for PPE selection;
$ information on the hepatitis B vaccine, including information on its efficacy, safety, method of administration, the benefits of being vaccinated, and that the vaccine will be offered free of charge;
$ information on the appropriate actions to take and persons to contact in an emergency involving blood or OPIM; 
$ an explanation of the procedure to follow if an exposure incident occurs, including the method of reporting the incident and the confidential medical evaluation and follow‑up that will be made available;
$ information on the post‑exposure evaluation and follow‑up that the employer is required to provide for the employee following an exposure incident;
$ an explanation of the signs and labels and/or color coding required by the standard and used at this facility; and
$ an opportunity for interactive questions and answers with the person conducting the training session.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne12*

Training materials for this facility are available at ___________________________. 


IX. RECORDKEEPING 

A. Training Records 
Training records are completed for each employee upon completion of training. These documents will be kept for at least three years at  _(Name of responsible person or location of records) _. 

The training records include: 

$ the dates of the training sessions
$ the *******s or a summary of the training sessions
$ the names and qualifications of persons conducting the training 
$ the names and job titles of all persons attending the training sessions


Employee training records are provided upon request to the employee or the employee's authorized representative within 15 working days. Such requests should be addressed to  _(Name of responsible person or department) _.

B. Medical Records 

Medical records are maintained for each employee with occupational exposure in accordance with Part 432/R325.52101 - .52137, "Access to Employee Exposure and Medical Records." 

_(Name of responsible person or department) _ is responsible for maintenance of the required medical records. These confidential records are kept at _ (List location) _ for at least the duration of employment plus 30 years. 


Employee medical records are provided upon request of the employee or to anyone having written consent of the employee within 15 working days. Such requests should be sent to  _(Name of responsible person or department) _. 

C. MIOSHA Recordkeeping 

An exposure incident is evaluated to determine if the case meets MIOSHA's Recordkeeping Requirements (Part 11). This determination and the recording activities are done by  _(Name of responsible person or department) _.

Appendix A to Part II Recordkeeping lists industries who are partially exempt from keeping the 300 Log and SHARP Log. (e.g. SIC code 801 offices of M.D.s, SIC code 802 Dentist’s offices and SIC code 726 Funeral Services are partially exempt).


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Bloodborne13*

D. Sharps Injury Log

A sharps injury log is established and maintained for recording percutaneous injuries from contaminated sharps. The log includes:
$ type and brand of device involved in the injury;
$ department or work area where the exposure occurred; and
$ explanation of how the incident occurred.

The log is recorded and maintained to protect the confidentiality of the injured employee. The Part 11 Recording & Reporting of Occupational Injuries & Illnesses 300 Log of Work Related Injuries and Illnesses may be used to record this information.


________________________ is responsible for the maintenance of the sharps injury log.


----------



## sayed00 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم

كنت ريحت نفسك و ريحتنا و حملت الكتاب مع المرفقات

على العموم شكرا لك


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program*


*NOTICE*​ 
*This sample program is provided to give assistance in developing a written construction safety program. Because all construction firms differ in many aspects, each contractor should tailor their own program and formulate safety procedures and rules applicable to their own conditions/work environments.*

*This is only a sample and should not be used as is. Failure to develop a written construction safety program specific to your operation may result in a MIOSHA violation.*


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 2*

*TABLE OF *******S*



 Topic................................................................................ Page

 Safety and Health Policy...................................................... 1

 Safety and Health Objectives............................................... 2

 Job Site Inspections............................................................... 3

 Contractor Safety Administrator.......................................... 4

 Personal Protective Equipment............................................. 5

 Safety Rules.......................................................................... 6

 Job Safety Training............................................................... 9

 Safety Discipline................................................................. 10

 Power Lockout Procedure................................................... 11

 Confined Space Entry......................................................... 15

Confined Space Entry Procedures...................................... 16

Emergency Procedures........................................................ 17

Caring For Bites And Stings............................................... 18

 Written Hazard Communication Program........................... 19

I. Hazard Determination.................................. 19
 II. Labeling........................................................ 19
 III. Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS).......... 19
IV. Employee Information Training................... 20
V. Hazardous Non-Routine Tasks.................... 21
VI. Informing Contractors.................................. 21
VII. Pipe and Piping Systems.............................. 21
VIII. List of Hazardous Chemicals....................... 22


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 3*

CONTRACTOR SAFETY PROGRAM​ 

SAFETY AND HEALTH POLICY​ 

 Company believes that NO JOB OR NO TASK IS MORE IMPORTANT THAN WORKER HEALTH AND SAFETY.

If a job represents a potential safety or health threat, every effort will be made to plan a safe way to do the task.

Every procedure must be a safe procedure. Shortcuts in safe procedures by either foremen or workers will not be tolerated.

If a worker observes any unprotected job, which may pose a potential threat to their health or safety, he or she must inform management and management must take adequate precautions. 

IF A JOB CANNOT BE DONE SAFELY IT WILL NOT BE DONE.

OUR FUTURES ARE ONLY BUILT THROUGH OUR PEOPLE. WE AIM TO PROTECT THEM.



 ___________________________________________ 
 (Signed)


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 4*

SAFETY AND HEALTH OBJECTIVES​ 

 company plans to achieve worker safety and health through the following:

A. Using a qualified safety person.

B. Making regular job site safety inspections.

C. Enforcing the use of safety equipment.

D. Following safety procedures and rules.

E. Providing on-going safety training.

F. Enforcing safety rules and using appropriate discipline


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 5*

JOB SITE INSPECTIONS​ 

The safety person or other designated person will tour each job site and observe potential safety/health hazards, including the potential hazards of confined spaces and develop a plan for safeguarding this company's workers which may include the following:

1. Removing the hazard.

2. Guarding against the hazard as required by MIOSHA.

3. Providing personal protective equipment and enforcing its use.

4. Training workers in safe work practices.

5. Coordinating protection of workers through other contractors.


A record of all safety inspections and correctional steps will be kept.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 6*

CONTRACTOR SAFETY PERSON​ 


_________________________________​_Name_​ 
is the designated person to administer the safety and health program for this organization. The responsibilities for this position are as follows:

1. Being knowledgeable of potential job hazards.

2. Assuring compliance with MIOSHA construction safety and health standard requirements.

3. Making regular safety inspections.

4. Establishing safety procedures.

5. Correlating regular safety training with lead persons.

6. Maintaining safety records.


----------



## ماهر عيون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

نشكرك اخانا العزيز على هذا الجهد ولكن كان من الافضل وضع جميع الاجزاء فى مشاركه واحده تيسيرا على الاعضاء


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 7*


PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT​ 

1. Head protection will be worn on job sites when there are potentials of falling objects, hair entanglement, burning, or electrical hazards.

2. Eye protection will be worn when there are potentials of hazards from flying objects or particles, chemicals, arcing, glare, or dust.

3. Protective footwear shall be worn to protect from falling objects, chemicals, or stepping on sharp objects. Athletic or canvas-type shoes shall not be worn.

4. Protective gloves or clothing shall be worn when required to protect against a hazard.

5. Harnesses and lanyards shall be utilized for fall protection as required in MIOSHA Construction Safety Standards.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 8*

SAFETY RULES​ 

ALL OF OUR SAFETY RULES MUST BE OBEYED. FAILURE TO DO SO WILL RESULT IN STRICT DISCIPLINARY ACTION BEING TAKEN.

1. Keep your mind on your work at all times. No horseplay on the job. Injury or termination or both can be the result.

2. Personal safety equipment must be worn as prescribed for each job, such as: safety glasses for eye protection, hard hats at all times within the confines of the construction area where there is a potential for falling materials or tools, gloves when handling materials, and safety shoes are necessary for protection against foot injuries.

3. Precautions are necessary to prevent sunburn and to protect against burns from hot materials.

4. If any part of your body should come in contact with an acid or caustic substance, rush to the nearest water available and flush the affected part. Secure medical aid immediately.

5. Watch where you are walking. Don't run.

6. The use of illegal drugs or alcohol or being under the influence of the same on the project shall be cause for termination. Inform your supervisor if taking strong prescription drugs that warn against driving or using machinery.

7. Do not distract the attention of fellow workers. Do no engage in any act which would endanger another employee.

8. Sanitation facilities have been or will be provided for your use. Defacing or damaging these facilities is forbidden.

9. A good job is a clean job, and a clean job is the start of a safe job. So keep your working area free from rubbish and debris.

10. Do not use a compressor to blow dust or dirt from your clothes, hair, or hands.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 9*

11. Never work aloft if you are afraid to do so, if you are subject to dizzy spells, or if you are apt to be nervous or sick.

12. Never move an injured person unless it is absolutely necessary. Further injury may result. Keep the injured as comfortable as possible and utilize job site first-aid equipment until an ambulance arrives.

13. Know where firefighting equipment is located and be trained on how to use it.

14. Lift correctly - with legs, not the back. If the load is too heavy GET HELP. Stay fit. Control your weight. Do stretching exercises. Approximately twenty percent of all construction related injuries result from lifting materials.

15. Nobody but operator shall be allowed to ride on equipment unless proper seating is provided.

16. Do not use power tools and equipment until you have been properly instructed in the safe work methods and become authorized to use them. 

17. Be sure that all guards are in place. Do not remove, displace, damage, or destroy any safety device or safeguard furnished or provided for use on the job, nor interfere with the use thereof.

18. Do not enter an area which has been barricaded.

19. If you must work around power shovels, trucks, and dozers, make sure operators can always see you. Barricades are required for cranes.

20. Never oil, lubricate, or fuel equipment while it is running or in motion.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 11*

21. Before servicing, repairing, or adjusting any powered tool or piece of equipment, disconnect it, lock out the source of power, and tag it out.

22. Barricade danger areas. Guard rails or perimeter cables may be required.

23. Trenches over five feet deep must be shored or sloped as required. Keep out of trenches or cuts that have not been properly shored or sloped. Excavated or other material shall not be stored nearer than two feet from the edge of the excavation. Excavations less than 5 ft may also require cave in protection in some instances.

24. Use the "four and one" rule when using a ladder. One foot of base for every four feet of height.

25. Portable ladders in use shall be equipped with safety feet unless ladder is tied, blocked or otherwise secured. Step ladders shall not be used as a straight ladder.

26. Ladders must extend three feet above landing on roof for proper use.

27. Defective ladders must be properly tagged and removed from service.

28. Keep ladder bases free of debris, hoses, wires, materials, etc.


29. Build scaffolds according to manufacturers' recommendations and MIOSHA Construction Safety Standard Part 12 - Scaffolding.

30. Scaffold planks shall be properly lapped, cleated or otherwise secured to prevent shifting.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 10*

31. Use only extension cords of the three-prong type. Use ground fault circuit interrupters at all times and when using tools in wet atmosphere (e.g. outdoors) or with any temporary power supply. Check the electrical grounding system daily.

32. The use of harnesses with safety lines when working from unprotected high places is mandatory. Always keep your line as tight as possible.

33. Never throw anything "overboard." Someone passing below may be seriously injured.

34. Open fires are prohibited.

35. Know what emergency procedures have been established for your job site. (location of emergency phone, first aid kit, stretcher location, fire extinguisher locations, evacuation plan, etc.)

36. Never enter a manhole, well, shaft, tunnel or other confined space which could possibly have a nonrespirable atmosphere because of lack of oxygen, or presence of toxic or flammable gas, or has a possibility of engulfment by solids or liquids. Make certain a qualified person tests the confined area with an appropriate detector before entry, that the necessary safety equipment is worn. Standby person may be required to be stationed at the entrance.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 12*

JOB SAFETY TRAINING​ 


A. After inspecting a job site, the safety person or other designated person will identify and evaluate all potential hazards for:

1. Injury Severity potential.

2. Probability of an accident.


B. This person will also appraise the skill and knowledge level of exposed workers.


C. Appropriate Training will be given.

1. Hazards will be pointed out.

2. Necessary precautions will be explained.

3. The higher the hazard the more detailed will be the training.


D. Records will be maintained for all training sessions with descriptions of topics covered and names of workers trained.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 13*

SAFETY DISCIPLINE​ 

A. Three-Step System

 First violation: Written warning; copies to employee and employee's file.

 Second violation: Written warning; suspension for 1/2 or full day without pay.

 Third violation: Written report for file and immediate termination.



B. Four-Step System

 First violation: Oral warning; notation for personnel file.

 Second violation: Written warning; copy for file or Personnel Office.

 Third violation: Written warning; one day suspension without pay.

 Fourth violation: Written warning and one-week suspension, or termination if warranted.


C. A record will be maintained of all discipline.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 14*

*POWER LOCKOUT PROCEDURE*



Lockout procedure for Company.


I. PURPOSE

The purpose of this procedure is to assure that employees are protected from unintended machine motion or unintended release of energy which could cause injury. 


II. MANAGEMENT RESPONSIBILITIES

A. Each supervisor shall train new employees and periodically instruct all of their employees regarding provisions and requirements of this lockout procedure.

 B. Each supervisor shall effectively enforce compliance of this lockout procedure including the use of corrective disciplinary action where necessary.

C. Each supervisor shall assure that the locks and devices required for compliance with the lockout procedure are provided to their employees.

 D. Prior to setting up, adjusting, repairing, servicing, installing, or performing maintenance work on equipment, machinery, tools, or processes, the supervisor shall determine and instruct the employees of the steps to be taken to assure they are not exposed to injury due to unintended machine motion or release of energy.


*III. EMPLOYEES RESPONSIBILITY*


A. Employees shall comply with the lockout procedure.

 B. Employees shall consult with their supervisor or other appropriate knowledgeable management personnel whenever there are any questions regarding their protection.

 C. Employees shall obtain and care for the locks and other devices required to comply with the lockout procedure.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 15*

IV. GENERAL

A. The power source of any equipment, machine, tool, or process to be set-up, adjusted, repaired, serviced, installed, or where maintenance work is to be performed and unintended motion or release of energy could cause personal injury, such a power source shall be locked out by each employee doing the work. Sources of energy, such as springs, air, hydraulic and steam shall be evaluated in advance to determine whether to retain or relieve the pressure prior to starting the work.

 B. Safety locks are for the personal protection of the employees and are only to be used for locking out equipment.

 C. Safety locks, adapters, and "Danger Tags" can be obtained from a supervisor.

 D. Equipment locks and adapters can be obtained from a supervisor. The sole purpose of the "Equipment" lock and adaptor is to protect the equipment during periods of time when work has been suspended or interrupted. The locks are not to be used as a substitute for the employee's personal safety lock.

 E. Personal locks shall contain a tag with employee's name on it.

 F. One key of every lock issued shall be retained by the employee to whom it was issued and the only other key to the lock shall be retained by the superintendent.

 G. Employees shall request assistance from their supervisor if they are unsure of where or how to lockout equipment.

 H. Any questions concerning the lockout procedure should be directed to the employee's supervisor.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 16*

LOCKING OUT AND ISOLATING THE POWER SOURCE

 A. Equipment, machines, or processing main disconnect switches shall be turned off and locked in the off position only after the electrical power is shut off at the point of operator control. Failure to follow this procedure may cause arching and possibly an explosion.

 B. Equipment/tools connected to over a 110 volt source of power by a plug-in cord shall have a locking device applied to the plug attached to the cord leading to the machine to be considered locked out.

 C. Equipment/tools connected to a 110 volt source of power by a plug-in cord shall be considered locked out if the plug is disconnected and tagged with a "do not start tag."

D. After locking out power source, the employee shall try the equipment, machine, or process controls to ensure no unintended motion will occur; or test the equipment, machine or process by use of appropriate test equipment to determine that the energy isolation has been effective.

 E. When two or more employees work on the same equipment, each is responsible for attaching his/her lock. Safety locks and adapters are to be fixed on levers, switches, valves, etc. in the nonoperative (off) position.

 F. An employee who is assigned to a job and upon arrival finds an "Equipment Lock," "Adaptor," and "Danger Tag" affixed to the equipment shall take the following action:

 1. Affix his/her personal lock to the "Equipment Adaptor."

 2. Determine who placed the equipment out of service and contact all parties who have locks on the equipment to determine if the assignment to be performed would affect their safety. The assignment will proceed only if safe to do so with all parties involved.

 3. Try the controls to ensure no unintended motion will occur before starting work or qualified personnel shall test the equipment, machine, or process by use of appropriate test equipment to determine that the energy isolation has been effective. (Such testing equipment is only to be employed by trained qualified personnel.)


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 17*

VI. PERFORMING TEST AND ADJUSTMENTS DURING LOCKOUT

 A. Power may be turned on when it is required to perform tests or adjustments. All of the rules pertaining to removing locks and restoring power shall be followed. The equipment or process shall again be locked out if it is necessary to continue work after completing the test or adjustments.

 B. If the employee leaves the job before its completion, such as job reassignment, the employee shall remove his/her personal lock and adaptor and replace it with an "Equipment" lock and adaptor. In addition, the employee will prepare and attach a "Danger Tag" indicating the reason the equipment is locked out (should more than one employee be assigned to the job, the last employee removing his/her lock will be responsible for affixing the "Equipment" lock, adaptor and the "Danger Tag").

 C. Upon completion of the work, each employee will remove his/her lock, rendering the machine operable when the last lock is removed.



D. The employee responsible for removing the last lock, before doing so, shall assure that all guards have been replaced, the equipment, machine, or process is cleared for operation, and appropriate personnel notified that power is being restored. This employee is also responsible for removing the "Equipment" lock and returning it to the supervisor.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 18*

VII. EMERGENCY SAFETY LOCK REMOVAL

 A. The superintendent, or other designated management person, will be authorized to remove an employee's lock under the following conditions:

 1. Receipt of a written request signed by the appropriate supervisor which shall state the reason the employee is not able to remove the lock.

 2. The supervisor is responsible for making certain all the requirements for restoring power are followed.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 19*

CONFINED SPACE ENTRY​ 

No employee shall enter areas defined below without authorization:

1. A space that is NOT DESIGNED FOR CONTINUOUS employee OCCUPANCY;
 and

2. Is large enough and so configured that a person can bodily enter into and perform
 assigned work; and

3. Has LIMITED or RESTRICTED means for ENTRY or EXIT; and

4. May have a POSSIBLE HAZARDOUS ATMOSPHERE that may expose
 employees to the risk of death, incapacitation, impairment of ability to self rescue 
 caused by:

 A. Flammable gas
 B. Airborne combustible dust
 C. Atmospheric oxygen concentration below 19.5 or above 23.5%
 D. A toxic atmosphere or substance
 E. Danger of engulfment

UNTIL AN AUTHORIZED PERSON EVALUATES THE AREA AND AUTHORIZES ENTRY.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 20*

GENERAL CONFINED SPACE ENTRY PROCEDURE​ 

1. There shall be no unauthorized entry into a confined space by any person.

2. An authorized person shall examine, test and evaluate a potential entry space and 
 determine if it is a "NON-PERMIT SPACE" and meets the following requirements:

 A. It does NOT contain any atmospheric hazards or dangers of engulfment
 capable of causing death or serious physical harm;
 B. The space has been PROVEN SAFE, has been VERIFIED, DOCUMENTED, 
 and has a CERTIFIED GUARANTEE of a safe environment.

3. If the conditions in #2 have been satisfied, the ALTERNATE ENTRY 
 PROCEDURE may be followed.

4. If conditions in #2 are not met and has any of the following, the PERMIT ENTRY 
 PROCEDURE must be followed:

 THE SPACE:
 A. Contains or has a potential to contain a HAZARDOUS ATMOSPHERE.
 B. Contains a material that has a potential for ENGULFING an entrant.
 C. Has an internal configuration such that an entrant could be trapped or 
 asphyxiated by inwardly converging wall or by a floor which slopes 
 downward and tapers to a smaller cross section; or
 D. Contains any other recognized serious safety or health hazard.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 21*

EMERGENCY PROCEDURES​ 


In case of an emergency on site the following procedures should be instituted at each site:

1. Method of communication should be determined at each site, telephone, radio, etc.

2. Emergency telephone numbers should be posted:

a. Police
b. Fire
c. Medical Response Team

3. Post near communication station the address of your site.

4. Post names of first aid responders on site.

5. Designate person to direct emergency crews to site of emergency.

6. Instruction to each employee if known harmful plants, reptiles, animals, or insects, 
 are present regarding all of the following:

a.The potential hazards.
b. How to avoid injury.
c.Applicable first aid procedures to be used in the event of injury.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 22*

*CARING FOR BITES AND STINGS*




*Insect Bites*
*Spider Bite /*
*Scorpion Sting*
*Marine Life Stings*
*Snake Bites*
*Animal Bites*
*Signals*
Stinger may be present

Pain

Swelling

Possible allergic reaction
Bite Mark


Swelling

Pain

Nausea and vomiting

Difficulty breathing or swallowing
Possible marks


Pain

Swelling

Possible allergic reaction 


Bite Mark


Pain


Bite Mark


Bleeding



*Care*
Remove stinger – scrape it away or use tweezers

Wash wound

Cover

Apply a cold pack

Watch for signals of allergic reaction






Wash wound

Apply a cold pack

Get medical care to receive antivenin

Call local emergency number, if necessary

Initially, soak area in salt water

Apply cold pack or paste of baking soda or meat tenderizer

Call local emergency number, if necessary


Wash wound

Keep bitten part still, and lower than the heart

Call local emergency number 





If bleeding is minor – wash wound

Control bleeding

Apply antibiotic ointment

Cover

Get medical attention if wound bleeds severely or if you suspect animal has rabies

Call local emergency number or contact animal control personnel


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 23*

WRITTEN HAZARD COMMUNICATION PROGRAM


GENERAL

The following hazard communication program has been established for .
This program will be available for review by all employees.

I. HAZARD DETERMINATION

 will be relying on Material Safety Data Sheets from suppliers to meet determination requirements.

II. LABELING

 A. The will be responsible for seeing that all
 containers coming in are properly labeled.

 B. All labels shall be checked for:

 1. Identity
 2. Hazard
 3. Name and address of responsible party
 C. Each shall be responsible for seeing that all portable containers used in their work areas are labeled with identity and hazard warning.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 24*

III. MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEETS (MSDS)

 A. The will be responsible for compiling the 
 master MSDS file. It will be kept .

 B. Copies of MSDSs for all hazardous chemicals to which employees may be 
 exposed will be kept in a file at .

 C. MSDSs will be available for review to all employees during each work shift. 
 Copies will be available upon request to .

 D. The will be provided with the required 
 MIOSHA Right-To-Know posters and postings notifying employees of new or 
 revised MSDSs within five (5) days of receipt of new or revised MSDSs.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 25*

IV. EMPLOYEE INFORMATION TRAINING

 A. The shall coordinate and maintain 
 records of training conducted for .

 B. Before starting work, or as soon as possible thereafter, each new employee 
 will attend a safety class. In that class, each employee will be given 
 information on:

 1. Chemicals and their hazards in the workplace.

 2. How to lessen or prevent exposure to these chemicals.

 3. What the company has done to lessen or prevent workers' exposure to 
 these chemicals.

 4. Procedures to follow if they are exposed.

 5. How to read and interpret labels and MSDSs.

 6. Where to locate MSDSs and from whom they may obtain copies.

 C. The employee will be informed that:

 1. The employer is prohibited from discharging, or discriminating against, 
 an employee who exercises the rights regarding information about 
 hazardous chemicals in the workplace.

 2. As an alternative to requesting an MSDS from the employer the 
 employee may obtain a copy from the Department of Public Health.

  D. Attendance will be taken at training sessions. These records will be kept by
 .

 E. Before any new hazardous chemical is introduced into the workplace, each 
 employee will be given information in the same manner as during the safety 
 class.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 26*

V. HAZARDOUS NON-ROUTINE TASKS (Delete entire section if not applicable)

A. On occasion, employees are required to do work in hazardous areas (e.g. confined spaces). Prior to starting work in such areas, each employee will be given information about the hazards involved in these areas.

 This information will include:

 1. Specific chemical hazards.

 2. Protection/safety measures the employee is required to take to lessen 
 risks.

 3. Measures the company has taken to lessen the hazards, including 
 ventilation, respirators, the presence of another employee, and 
 emergency procedures.

 B. It is the policy of that no employee will begin 
 work in a confined space, or any non-routine task, without first receiving a 
 safety briefing.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*construction safety program 27*

*VI. INFORMING CONTRACTORS*


 A. It is the responsibility of the to provide any 
 other contractors with employees exposed to our chemicals with the following 
 information:

 1. Hazardous chemicals with which they may come in contact.

 2. Measures the employees should take to lessen the risks.

 3. Where to get MSDSs for all hazardous chemicals.

 B. It is the responsibility of the to obtain
 chemical information from contractors when they will expose our employees 
 to hazardous chemicals which they may bring into our workplace.

VII. PIPE AND PIPING SYSTEMS

A.  Information on the hazardous *******s of pipe and piping shall be readily
 available 


____________________________________________________________________

*VIII. LIST OF HAZARDOUS CHEMICALS*


 This is a list of the chemicals used by _________________________________ . 
MATERIAL (Name on label and MSDS) Page of ______


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment*

Safety-Related Personal Protective Equipment
General Industry

*Introduction*​
​Hazards exist in every workplace in many different forms: sharp edges, falling objects, flying sparks, chemicals, noise and a myriad of other potentially dangerous situations.

Controlling a hazard at its source is the best way to protect employees. When engineering, work practice and administrative controls can’t protect employees, employers must provide personal protective equipment (PPE) to their employees and ensure its use. PPE is equipment worn to minimize exposure to a variety of hazards.

This guide will help both employers and employees do the following:


Understand the types of PPE.
Know the basics of conducting a “hazard assessment” of the workplace.
Select appropriate PPE for a variety of circumstances.
Understand what kind of training is needed in the proper use and care of PPE.
 
The information in this guide is general in nature and does not address all workplace hazards or PPE requirements. The information, methods and procedures are based on the MIOSHA requirements for PPE as set forth in Part 33. Personal Protective Equipment and Part 380. Noise Exposure.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 1*

*The Requirements for PPE – A Checklist*​
​To ensure the greatest possible protection for employees in the workplace, the cooperative efforts of both employers and employees will help in establishing and maintaining a safe and healthy work environment.

In general, employers are responsible for:

___ Performing a “hazard assessment” of the workplace to identify and control hazards.
___ Certifying, in writing, completion of a hazard assessment.
___ Identifying and providing appropriate PPE for employees.
___ Training and retraining employees in the use and care of the PPE.
___ Maintaining PPE, including replacing worn or damaged PPE.
___ Periodically reviewing, updating and evaluating the effectiveness of the PPE program.

In general, employees should:

___ Properly wear PPE,
___ Attend training sessions on PPE,
___ Care for, clean and maintain PPE, and
___ Inform a supervisor of the need to repair or replace PPE.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 2*

*Hazard Assessment And Equipment Selection (3308)*​
​1. Conduct a workplace survey. Conduct a walk-through survey to identify sources of hazards to feet, head, eyes and face of workers. Reassess whenever a new hazard is introduced into the workplace.

Care should be taken to recognize the possibility of multiple and simultaneous exposure to a variety of hazards. Adequate protection against the _highest level _of each of the hazards should be provided. 

_Sources_
During the walk-through survey, observe:

a. Sources of _impact/motion_; i.e., machinery or processes where any movement of tools, machine elements or particles could exist or movement of personnel that could result in collision with stationary objects;
b. Sources of _high temperatures_ that could result in burns, eye injury or ignition of protective equipment, etc.;
c. Types of _chemical exposures_;
d. Sources of _hazardous atmospheres;_
e. Sources of _hazardous radiation_, i.e., welding, brazing, cutting, furnaces, heat treating, high intensity lights, etc.;
f. Sources of _falling objects_ or potential for dropping objects;
g. Sources of _sharp objects_ which might pierce the feet or cut hands;
h. Sources of _rolling or pinching objects_ which could crush the feet;
i. _Layout of the workplace_ and _location of co-workers_; and
j. Any _electrical hazards_.


Organize and analyze data. When the walk-through is complete, the employer should organize and analyze the data so that it may be efficiently used in determining the proper types of PPE required at the worksite. The employer should become aware of the different types of PPE available and the levels of protection offered.
 

Select Personal Protective Equipment. Select PPE which ensures a level of protection greater than the minimum required to protect employees from the hazards. PPE that fits well and is comfortable to wear will encourage employee use.
 

Fit the device. If PPE does not fit properly, it can make the difference between being safely covered or dangerously exposed. It may not provide the level of protection desired and may discourage employee use.
 

Reassess hazards. When new equipment and/or processes introduce hazards that might require revised PPE strategies.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 3*

​​

Employers are required to train each employee who must use PPE. Employees must be trained to know at least the following:


When PPE is necessary;
What PPE is necessary;
How to properly put on, take off, adjust and wear the PPE;
The limitations of the PPE;
Proper care, maintenance, useful life and disposal of PPE;
Additional requirements when sharing PPE.
 
Employers should make sure that each employee demonstrates an understanding of the PPE training as well as the ability to properly wear and use PPE before they are allowed to perform work requiring the use of PPE. If an employer believes that a previously trained employee is not demonstrating the proper understanding and skill level in the use of PPE, that employee should receive retraining. Other situations that require additional or retraining of employees include changes in the workplace or in the type of required PPE that make prior training obsolete.

The employer must document the training of each employee required to wear or use PPE by preparing a certification containing the name of each employee trained, the date of training and a clear identification of the subject of the certification.



Note: See Appendix B1-B4 for sample assessment forms


*Sharing PPE (3313)*​
​An employer may choose to provide one pair of protective eyewear for each position rather than individual eyewear for each employee. If this is done, the employer must make sure that employees disinfect shared protective eyewear after each use. Protective eyewear with corrective lenses may only be used by the employee for whom the corrective prescription was issued and may not be shared.

*Training Employees In The Proper Use Of PPE (3309)*​  See Appendix A for sample certification letter


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment4*

*Eye And Face Protection (3312)*​
​Employees can be exposed to a large number of hazards that pose danger to their eyes and face. MIOSHA required employers to ensure that employees have appropriate eye or face protection if they are exposed to front and/or side impact hazards from:


Flying objects and particles;
Molten metal;
Liquid chemicals;
Acids or caustic liquids;
Chemical gases or vapors;
Potentially infected material;
Glare;
Injurious radiation;
Electrical flash.
 
Selection
Selecting the most suitable eye and face protection for employees should take into consideration the following elements:


Ability to protect against specific workplace hazards;
Should fit properly and be reasonably comfortable to wear;
Should provide unrestricted vision and movement;
Should be durable and cleanable;
Should allow unrestricted functioning of any other required PPE.
 
The eye and face protection selected for employee use must clearly identify the manufacturer. Any new eye and face protective devices must comply with ANSI Z87.1-1989 or be at least as effective as this standard requires.

Welding Operations (3312(8))
The intense light associated with welding operations can cause serious and sometimes permanent eye damage if operators do not wear proper eye protection. The intensity of light or radiant energy produced by welding, cutting or brazing operations varies according to a number of factors including the task producing the light, the electrode size and arc current. Table 2 in Part 33. Personal Protective Equipment shows the minimum protective shades for a variety of welding, cutting and brazing operations in general industry.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 5*

Lenses (3353)
Lenses intended for use in eye protectors are of 4 basic types. 


Clear lenses which are impact-resisting and provide protection against flying objects. The use of tinted lenses for cosmetic purposes is not acceptable. Clear lenses must transmit not less than 89% of visible radiation. To wear a tinted lens that transmits less than 89%, a medical statement should be provided. 
 

Absorptive lenses of shades 1.7 through 3.0 which are impact-resisting and provide protection against flying objects and glare or which are impact-resisting and provide protection against flying objects, and narrowband spectral transmittance of injurious radiation. Shaded lenses greater than 3.0 should be worn when employees are exposed to injurious radiation as defined in the employer’s hazard assessment and Table 2 of Part 33. Personal Protective Equipment.
 

Protective-corrective lenses which are impact-resisting and either clear or absorptive, as specified for persons requiring visual correction.
 

Filter lenses that are impact resisting and provide protection against flying objects and narrow-band spectral transmittance of injurious radiation.
 



Note: See Appendix C for PPE Training Certification
Note: See Appendix D for Sample Test used to demonstrate understanding


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 6*

*Head Protection (3370)*​
​A head injury can impair an employee for life or can be fatal. Protecting employees from potential head injuries by wearing a safety helmet or hardhat is one of the easiest ways to protect an employee’s head from injury. 

Employers must ensure that their employees wear head protection if they are exposed to any of the following:


Falling or flying objects;
Other harmful contacts or exposures;
Risk of injury from electrical shock;
Chemicals;
Temperature extremes;
Hair entanglement.
 
Types of Hard Hats:


Class A hard hats provide impact and penetration resistance along with limited voltage protection (up to 2,200 volts).
Class B hard hats provide the highest level of protection against electrical hazards, with high-voltage shock and burn protection (up to 20,000 volts). They also provide protection from impact and penetration hazards by flying/falling objects.
Class D protective hats provide limited voltage protection (fire fighters service helmets with full brim.)
 
In Michigan a Class C helmet or any metallic head device shall not be furnished by an employer or used by an employee for head protection, except where chemicals would deteriorate other types of protective or safety hats or caps.

Hair Enclosures (3378)
Where there is a danger of hair entanglement in moving machinery or equipment, or where there is exposure to means of ignition, a hat, cap or net shall be used. Hair enclosures shall be reasonably comfortable, completely enclose all loose hair, and be adjustable to accommodate all head sizes. Materials shall be fast dyed and non-irritating to the skin.


Cleaning and Inspection of Head Protection 

Inspect daily – shell, suspension headgear, accessories for holes, cracks, tears, anything that compromises the protective value of the hat
Consult manufacturer for proper cleaning procedures
Store away from direct sunlight
Never drill holes, paint, or apply labels, may reduce integrity of protection. 
Remove and replace if visible perforations, cracking or deformity of brim or shell. Loss of surface gloss, chalking or flaking.
Remove if it sustains an impact, even if damage is not noticeable.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 7*

*Foot and Leg Protection (3383)*​
​Employees who face possible foot or leg injuries from falling or rolling objects or from crushing or penetrating materials should wear protective footwear. Also, employees whose work involves exposure to hot substances, corrosive, or poisonous materials must have protective gear to cover exposed body parts, including legs and feet. If an employee’s feet may be exposed to electrical hazards, non-conductive footwear should be worn. On the other hand, workplace exposure to static electricity may necessitate the use of conductive footwear.

Examples of situations in which an employee should wear foot and/or leg protection include:


When heavy objects such as barrels or tools might roll onto or fall on the employee’s feet;
Working with sharp objects such as nails or spikes that could pierce the soles or uppers of ordinary shoes;
Exposure to molten metal that might splash on feet or legs (see Parts 42-Forging, 44-Foundries, and 45-Die Casting for specific requirements);
Working on or around hot, wet or slippery surfaces; and
Working when electrical hazards are present.
 

Foot and leg protection choices include the following:

Safety shoes have impact-resistant toes and heat-resistant soles that protect the feet against hot work surfaces common in roofing, paving and hot metal industries. The metal insoles of some safety shoes protect against puncture sounds. Safety shoes may also be designed to be electrically conductive to prevent buildup of static electricity or non conductive to protect workers from workplace electrical hazards.
Leggings protect the lower legs and feet from heat hazards such as molten metal or welding sparks.
Metatarsal guards protect the instep from impact and compression.
Toe guards fit over the toes of regular shoes to protect the toes from impact and compression hazards.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 8*

*Hand And Arm Protection (3392)*​

Where potential injury to hands and arms cannot be eliminated through engineering and work practice controls, employers must ensure that employees wear appropriate protection. Potential hazards include:


Skin absorption of harmful substances (look for ‘skin’ warning on MSDS);
Chemical or thermal burns;
Electrical dangers; and
Bruises, abrasions, cuts, punctures.
 
Types of Protective Gloves
There are many types of gloves available today to protect against a wide variety of hazards. Following are examples of some factors that may influence the selection of protective gloves for a workplace:


Types of chemicals handled;
Nature of contact (total immersion, splash, etc.);
Duration of contact;
Area requiring protection (hand only, forearm, arm);
Grip requirements (dry, wet, oily);
Thermal protection;
Size and comfort;
Abrasion/resistance requirements.
 
Gloves made from a wide variety of materials are designed for many types of workplace hazards. In general, gloves fall into four groups:


Gloves made of leather, canvas, or metal mesh;
Fabric and coated fabric gloves;
Chemical--and liquid--resistant gloves;
Insulating rubber gloves (see 3385).
 

*Care of Protective Gloves*


Inspect before each use (tears, punctures, anything making gloves ineffective, discoloration, stiffness);
Discard if protective ability is impaired.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 9*

*Safety Belts, Harnesses, Lifelines, And Lanyards (3390)*​​Unless protected by a perimeter guardrail or working on a portable ladder, the employee must be safe guarded by a safety harness secured to a lifeline or structure capable of sustaining the imposed load. However, there are conditions where the use of a harness and lanyard would be required along with a guardrail, such as in aerial lift or scaffold.


If subjected to in-service loading, remove from service and don’t use again;
Safety belt and lanyard - 4,000 pounds of tensile load;
Lifeline secured above the employee’s workplace to an anchorage or structural member – withstand dead weight of 5,400 pounds;
A lifeline at least ¾-inch manila rope or equivalent with not less than 5,400 foot-pounds breaking strength;
A lanyard at least ½ inch nylon rope or equivalent;
Free fall – less than 6 feet or no contact with lower surface;
Store equipment in clean, dry area and away from excessive heat and freezing.
 


​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
Note: See Appendix E for PPE Assignment, Training and Fit List Form
 See Appendix F for PPE Policy 

Appendix A-1​​_Certification of_​_Safety-Related_​_Personal Protective Equipment_​_Hazard Assessment_​​​_Employer:_ _________________________________________________

 _________________________________________________


_Location*:_ _________________________________________________

 _________________________________________________

 _________________________________________________
 *Or type of work for employees not assigned to a fixed location


_Workplace_ _________________________________________________
_Assessed/_
_Evaluated_: _________________________________________________


_Date(s):_ _________________________________________________

 _________________________________________________


_Name of Person __________________________________________________
_Assessing/ _
 _________________________________________________


_This document certifies that the hazard assessment has been performed as required by MIOSHA General Industry Safety Standards, Part 33, Personal Protective Equipment._


_Signature of_
_Person Certifying_: __________________________________________________



​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 10*

Personal Protective Equipment Types​ 
*Face and Eye Protection*​*Welding Helmets*
*Head Protection*
Spectacles w/
No side shield
Half side shield
Full side shield
Detachable side shield
Non-removable lens
Lift front
Headband temple

Cover goggles w/
No ventilation
 Indirect ventilation
 Direct ventilation

Cut goggles w/
 Direct ventilation
Indirect ventilation

Face Shield

(See MIOSHA, General Industry Safety Standard Part 33, Personal Protective Equipment, Table 1)
Burning Goggles

Welding Helmets w/
Stationary window
Lift front window
Hand held



(See MIOSHA, General Industry Safety Standard, Part 33, Personal Protective Equipment, Table 2)
Helmets by Type:
Type 1: Full brim 1.25” side
Type 2: No brim, forward peak

Helmets by Class:

Class A – General service w/limited voltage protection

Class B – Utility service w/high voltage protection

Class C – Special service 
No voltage protection

Class D – Fire fighters full brim w/ear flaps and chin strap

Hair enclosures

*Foot and Leg*​*Electrical Protection**​*Fall Protection*​ 
Safety shoes/boots w/
Impact resistant toe
Metal insoles
Metatarsal guards
Chemical Resistant
Electrical protection
Wet slippery surfaces
Cold weather protection

Leggings
Molten metal and welding

Insulating Blankets
Matting
Covers
Line Hose
Gloves
Sleeves
Hot Stick


*Must be capable of withstanding imposed voltage

Safety Belts*

Safety harnesses

Lifelines

Lanyards


*No safety belts for fall protection after 1-1-98.
*Arm and Hand Protection*
*Body Protection*​​Types
 Gloves
 Hand Pads
 Sleeves
 Wristlets

Types
Vests
Jackets
Aprons
Coveralls
Full Body Suits


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 11*

*PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT*​*HAZARD ASSESSMENT*​ 

* Company Name: ____________________________________________Date of Assessment: _____________________*

* Company Address: _________________________________________________________________________________ *

* Workplace Evaluated: ______________________________________________________________________________*

* Name of Person Completing Assessment:** ________________________________________________________________________*

*Job Classification*​*WORKSTATION*​*HAZARD*​*SOURCE/TYPE*​*BODY PART*​*AFFECTED*​*PPE REQUIRED*​*YES/NO*​*TYPE of PPE REQUIRED*​ 











































​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 12*

Sample PPE Assessment and Certification Worksheet​​_(Note) This worksheet, or any other worksheet used to assess the worksite for PPE is not mandatory. However, certification that a PPE assessment has been completed is required by the PPE standard.)_


Assessment conducted by:________________________________________ Date:___________________________

Task_________________________________________________________ Department______________________



Instructions

1. Conduct a Job Safety Analysis of the above task.
2. List below the hazards found in the JSA.
3. If engineering or management practices cannot eliminate the hazards or are not feasible, determine the appropriate PPE for each hazard. 
Note: If you are not sure about appropriate PPE, consult your OR-OSHA consultant or insurer for assistance. 

Summary of Task Hazards and PPE Required

_Impact by_:_____materials_____equipment_____objects_____co-worker_____other (describe)_____________________________________
 _PPE required_: (head, eye, foot, etc.)_____________________________________________________________________________
_Contact with_: _____ Stationary object _____moving object_____sharp object_____other (describe)_________________________________
 _PPE required_: (foot, head, etc.)_________________________________________________________________________________
_Fall:_ _____ from elevation _____ to surface _____slipping _____ tripping _____ other (describe)__________________________________
 _PPE required_: (fall, restraint systems)________________________________________________________
_Caught in, under, between_: _____ running or meshing objects _____ moving object _____ stationary object _____ rolling vehicle_________ collapsing materials/cave-in _____ other (describe) _______________________________________________________________________
 _PPE Required_: (hand, foot, etc.) _______________________________________________________________________________
_Overexposure:_ ____ noise ____ heat ____ cold____ temperature variation ____ radiation. List dBA ___________Temp ______________F.
 _PPE required_: (hearing, respiratory, clothing, eye, etc.) __________________________________________
_Inhalation of:_ ____hot ____cold ____dust ____mists ____vapors ____smoke ____gasses ____fibers ____biohazards____ _other (describe) 
 _PPE required_: (respiratory, face, etc.)_________________________________________________________
_Ingestion of_: _____hot _____cold _____acids _____bases _____caustics _____poisons _____dust _____mists______ vapors ______smoke _____gases _____radiation _____fibers _____other (describe) ______________________________________________________________
 _PPE Required_: (respiratory, face, etc.) __________________________________________________________________________
_Absorption of_: ___acids ___bases ___ caustics ____poisons ___hazardous chemicals ___other (describe) ____________________________
 _PPE required_: (hand, face, eye, clothing, etc.) _____________________________________________________________________
_Skin contact with_: ___ hot liquid ___molten metal ___sparks ___acids ___bases ___caustics ___poison ___other (describe) _____________
 _PPE required_: (hand, foot, face, eye, clothing, etc.) _________________________________________________________________

4. Reference the associated MSDS for each hazardous chemical used and list the recommended PPE for that chemical.




Chemical:

MSDS PPE:







Certification _________________________________________ _________________________________ 
 Signature


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 13*

Sample PPE Walk Through Survey and Certification​ 
Department _____________________ Task _________________________________________Date _________




Assess each task for hazards using the following criteria: (1) _Type of injury or illness possible_: (2) _Probability_ –
 unlikely, likely, highly likely; and (3) Severity – death, serious injury/illness, not serious injury/illness.

1. _Sources of motion_ – machinery, processes, tools, materials, people, etc. ______________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

2. _Sources of high temperatures_ – that could cause burns, ignition, injury to eyes, etc. ____________________ 
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

3. _Sources of chemical exposure_ – splash, vapor, spray, immersion, etc.________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

4. _Sources of harmful atmospheres_ – dust, fumes, gasses, mists, vapors, fibers, etc._______________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

5. _Sources of light radiation_ – welding, brazing, cutting, furnaces, heat treating, high intensity lights, etc._____
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

6. _Sources of falling objects_ – materials, equipment, tools, etc.________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

7. _Sources of sharp objects_ – which could pierce the skin – feet, hands, face, etc. _________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

8. _Sources of rolling or pinching that could crush_ – hands, feet. _____________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

9. _Layout of workplace and location of co-workers_ – adequate space for task. ___________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________

10. _Sources of contact with electricity_ – wires, grounding. ____________________________________________
____________________________________________________________________________________________
Required PPE: _______________________________________________________________________________




I certify that I have conducted a workplace survey on the above task to assess the need for personal protective
 equipment. The personal protective equipment noted above will be required while performing this task.

____________________________________________ ____________________________________ Signature


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 14*

Sample Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) Test​​_(Supervisors should give this test after training the employee on the proper use and care of PPE. The supervisor should review the test and discuss any areas requiring additional training. When the supervisor is confident that the employee has an adequate knowledge and ability to properly use PPE associated with the job, the supervisor should certify training.)_

1. List the type(s) of PPE required for your task.




2. What are the hazards you are being protected against for each type of PPE used in your job?




3. Describe procedures for the use and care of the PPE you are using.



4. What should you look for to determine if the PPE you are using is in good working order?




5. What actions do you take when your PPE becomes defective?






Certification​ 
I have personally trained ________________________________ and answered all questions pertaining to the proper use and care
 Of PPE. I certify that he/she has adequate knowledge and ability to proper use and care for the PPE associated with his/her job.


__________________________________________ ________________________
 Supervisor’s Signature Date


I have been adequately trained on the use and care of PPE to be used by me. My supervisor has answered all questions to my satisfaction and I understand he/she will be available for follow-up training if needed.



____________________________________ ______________________
 Employee’s Signature Date


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 15*

PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT​ASSIGNMENT, TRAINING AND FIT-TEST FORM​​ 
_All affected employees receive PPE training that includes when PPE is necessary; what PPE is necessary and why; how to wear PPE properly; PPE limitations and capabilities; and PPE care and maintenance. Each affected employee is fitted properly with the assigned PPE._

_The following individual has been assigned PPE, has been fit-tested, and has received training._

_Employee_: _____________________Training Date _______________________________________

Name of Trainer_________________________________________________________________

_The following is a list of PPE assigned to this employee including the manufacturer, model and any identification numbers:_

​​​​ 
​​​​​​​ 
​​​​ 
​​​

_I acknowledge that I have been assigned the above named equipment, have had the opportunity to be properly fitted, and have received training. I also acknowledge that I understand the training that was provided:_

​___________________________________________​(Employee’s Signature)


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Personal Protective Equipment 16*

PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT POLICY ​FOR​​ ­­­­­­__________________________________
(Name of Company)​​_PURPOSE _

_The purpose of this program is to protect the employees of _______________________ (Insert name of Company) from the occupational hazards within the workplace by providing the proper personal protective equipment (PPE). It is the goal of the company to use engineering controls as the primary method for protecting employees. However, when additional protection is necessary, appropriate PPE will be worn. The scope of this program includes PPE for eye; face, head, foot, and hand protection. If respirators and/or hearing protection is necessary, their use will be covered by the Company’s Respiratory Protection Program and the Hearing Conservation Program, respectively._

_RESPONSIBILITY_

_The person responsible for coordinating this program is ______________________, (insert name or job title of responsible person). This person will ensure that hazard assessments are conducted, appropriate PPE is assigned, and affected employees receive training. The responsible person will also be in charge of maintaining the documentation for this program._

_Department supervisors should advise the responsible person of changes in PPE requirements (e.g., new procedures/processes requiring different PPE; omission of a job/task). Additionally, supervisors should consult with the responsible person before purchasing any new PPE._

_Hazard Assessments_

_Each job/task performed will be assessed to determine foot, head, eye, face, and hand hazards present and the proper PPE that should be worn. The assessments will include observation of the following sources of hazards:_

_1. __Impact__: Flying chips, objects, dirt, particles, collision, and motion hazards._
_2. __Penetration__: Falling/dropping objects, sharp objects that cut or pierce._
_3. __Compression__: Rollover or pinching._
_4. __Chemical:__ Splashing, burns, fumes._
_5. __Temperature Extremes__: Sparks, splashes from molten materials, burns from high/low temperatures._
_6. __Harmful Dust__: Dirt, particles, asbestos, lead._
_7. __Light Radiation__: Welding, cutting brazing, lasers, furnaces, lights._

_The attached Hazard Assessment Form will be completed for each job/task and will serve as certification that a hazard assessment has been performed._

_The person conducting the hazard assessment will also survey jobs that are non-routine or periodic. In some cases these assessments may not be completed until the jobs are scheduled._

_Hazard assessments will be updated/evaluated whenever conditions or procedures change._


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout*

*TABLE OF *******S*



Page # ​ 1 Introduction 1
 2 Employer Responsibility....................................................................... 1
 3 Scope and Application of Lockout/Tagout Requirements........................ 2
 4 Vertical Standards Disallow Tagout System.......................................... 3
 5 Tasks Covered by the Standard............................................................ 5
 6 Employers Not Covered by the Standard............................................... 5
 7 Exceptions to Part 85........................................................................... 6
 - Total Exceptions............................................................................ 6
 - Partial Exceptions.......................................................................... 6
 - Capability of Accepting Lockout...................................................... 7
 8 Lockout/Tagout Program...................................................................... 7
 - Specific Machine/Equipment Procedure.......................................... 7
 - Employee Training....................................................................... 11
 - Periodic Inspection and Review..................................................... 12
 9 Protective Materials and Hardware...................................................... 13
10 Machine Startup................................................................................. 13
11 Recordkeeping................................................................................... 15
12 Minor Adjustments and Servicing........................................................ 15
13 Electrical Work................................................................................... 16
14 Special Conditions.............................................................................. 17
 - Testing or Positioning of Equipment/Machines............................... 17
 - Exchange of Information with Outside Contractors.......................... 18
 - Group Lockout or Tagout............................................................... 18
 - Shift or Personnel Changes........................................................... 19


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 2*

APPENDIX​ 


Page # ​ A Control of Hazardous Energy (Lockout/Tagout)
 Sample Program......................................................................... 21
 B Lockout/Tagout Written Program Evaluation................................... 33
 C Lockout/Tagout Compliance Guide:
 An Approach to Establishing Written Lockout Procedures................ 35
 D Energy Source Evaluation and Energy Control Procedure................ 37
 D-1 Sample Guideline of Energy Source Evaluation and Energy
 Control Procedure.......................................................................... 39
 E Partial Exception Worksheet.......................................................... 41
 F Control of Hazardous Energy Sources (Lockout/Tagout):
 Employee Training Certification...................................................... 43
 G Control of Hazardous Energy Sources (Lockout/Tagout):
 List of Authorized Lockout Individuals............................................. 45
 H Control of Hazardous Energy Sources (Lockout/Tagout):
 Periodic Inspection Certification..................................................... 47
 I Group Lockout Scenarios............................................................... 49
 J Part 40 General Industry Safety Standard:
 Electrical Safety-Related Work Practices..................................... 55
 K Part 85 General Industry Safety Standard:
 The Control of Hazardous Energy Sources.................................. 63


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 3*

*1. Introduction*



Locking out machinery and equipment prior to servicing or maintenance is an essential element of protecting employees from the unexpected energization or motion, start up of the machine or equipment, or release of stored energy. To address this issue and to comply with the Michigan Occupational Safety and Health Act’s (MIOSH Act), General Industry Safety Standard Part 85: The Control of Hazardous Energy Sources Standard, the CET Division has developed the Lockout/ Tagout Compliance Guide. The Control of Hazardous Energy Sources standard will be referred to throughout this guide as Part 85. 

This guide reviews all required areas of a comprehensive lockout/tagout program. It includes examples and suggestions to consider in developing a program. This manual is presented in general terms in an effort to assist with compliance and complement relative regulations and equipment manufacturers’ requirements.

_*2. Employer Responsibility*_


In addition to the provisions of Part 85, MIOSHA also enforces separate rules for working on or near exposed energized or de-energized parts. These rules, which include provisions for lockout of electrical systems, are contained in MIOSHA. General Industry Safety Standard Part 40, Electrical Safety-Related Work Practices.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 4*

*2.* *Employer Responsibility*


In addition to the provisions of Part 85, MIOSHA also enforces separate rules for working on or near exposed energized or de-energized parts. These rules, which include provisions for lockout of electrical systems, are contained in MIOSHA. General Industry Safety Standard Part 40, Electrical Safety-Related Work Practices.



An employer is responsible for ensuring the safety of its employees and for complying with all related requirements of Part 85: The Control of Hazardous Energy Sources. It is important that levels of management promote positive attitudes regarding safety, incorporate safety into their work practices, and cooperate fully in the implementation of safety-related programs. 

MIOSHA requires the employer to plan for the control of energy during servicing and/or maintenance of machines and equipment by doing the following:

§ Establish an energy control program:
§ Develop, document and utilize lockout/tagout procedures;
§ Provide employees appropriate training;
§ Provide, at no cost to employees, equipment required by the lockout/tagout procedures.
§ Continuing competency through training.




Part 85 provides control of hazardous energy when the hazard to the employee is mechanical. Part 40 addresses safe work-practices, including lockout, where the hazard to the employee is electrical. Lockout/tagout procedures can be included in one document.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 5*

*Scope and Application of Lockout/Tagout Requirements*




A lockout/tagout program applies to employers that service and/or maintain machines and equipment in which the unexpected energization or motion, start up, or release of stored energy could cause injury or death to employees. The application of this program will prevent equipment from unexpectedly being set in motion and endangering workers. Potential hazardous energy sources must be identified, isolated, and locked or tagged out before starting a service and /or maintenance task. Typical tasks requiring lockout/tagout procedures include:

§ A task requiring an employee to place any part of their body into an area on a machine’s point of operation or where an associated danger zone exists during a machine’s operating cycle;
§ Cleaning, repairing, and maintaining machinery with moving parts;
§ Clearing jammed mechanisms;
§ Removing or bypassing a guard or other safety device;
§ Repairing electrical circuits.

Minimum requirements for the control of hazardous energy are set forth in MIOSHA General Industry Safety Standard Part 85, The Control of Hazardous Energy Sources, which was effective May 25, 1993. This standard adopts OSHA 1910.147 by reference and revoked previous lockout provisions in MIOSHA General Industry Safety Standards Part 1, General Provisions. 

In addition to MIOSHA General Industry Safety Standards Part 85 and Part 40, a number of other MIOSHA General Industry Safety Standards also contain lockout provisions which must also be consulted. These standards which apply to specific processes or industries, called vertical standards, also contain lockout requirements which may be above and beyond Part 85. 

When a specific MIOSHA standard contains a lockout requirement, this requirement must be followed as it preempts the tagout option contained in Part 85. In these cases, although a specific standard requirement for lockout is followed, the procedural and training requirements of Part 85 continue to apply as well so that theend result is a complete program for protecting employees from energy hazards.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 6*

*Vertical Standards Disallow Tagout System*



Table 1 lists examples of rules from MIOSHA General Industry Safety Standards with specific lockout references requiring locks be used. For these work operations, a tagout system will not be acceptable.


*Table 1. List of Standards Requiring Use of Locks in Lieu of Tags*

Part 14, Conveyors
R 408.11431. Lockout. 1431 (1) An employer shall establish and maintain a lockout procedure which shall safeguard an employee.

(2) An electrically powered conveyor shall be equipped with a disconnect switch at the power source which shall be shut off and locked out during any type of repair, service or set up work if a hazard exists.


Part 17, Refuse Packers
R 408.11715 (3) A lockout procedure for a refuse packer unit shall be established and followed whereby the power shall be shut off and the key removed before and during repairs to the packer or compaction mechanism, except during maintenance testing.

(4) A power source of a stationary refuse packer unit to be repaired, serviced or set up shall be locked out by each employee while doing such work. Any residual pressure shall be relieved before and during the work.
Part 18, Overhead and Gantry Cranes
R 408.11875 (3)(c) The main switch shall be placed in the _off_ or_ open_ position and locked, except where power is necessary to adjust or service the crane.
Part 26, Metalworking
R 408.12618 (1) A power source of any metalworking machine or equipment to be repaired or serviced shall be locked out and, where required, residual pressure relieved by each employee doing such work if unexpected motion would cause injury, except where power is essential for testing and set up.
Part 42, Forging
R 408.14246 (2) A steam hammer shall be provided with a quick access emergency shut off valve identified by name or color in the supply, sometimes called admission, pipe line at a location within reach of the operator. This valve shall be closed and locked in the off position while the hammer is being adjusted, repaired, or serviced, or when the dies are being changed, except where necessary to move the ram.
art 45, Die Casting
R 408.14525 (1) A power source of a machine or equipment to be repaired or for die repair shall be locked out by each employee doing the work if unexpected motion would cause injury. Residual pressure shall be relieved or isolated before and during the work if unexpected motion would cause injury. Residual pressure shall be relieved or isolated before and during the work if unexpected motion would cause injury. The means of isolation shall also be locked out.



Part 52, Sawmills
R 408.15223 (4) A written lockout procedure shall be established by an employer and used by an employee. A power source of any equipment to be repaired, serviced or set up shall be locked out by each employee while doing such work. And residual pressure shall be relieved prior to and during such work.
Part 57, Oil & Gas Well Drilling & Servicing
R 408.15731 (2) A lockout system shall be established for drilling rig equipment, except on draw works, slush pumps, and rotaries where a tag out system may be used. An employee shall be trained in the use of a lockout system to prevent unexpected energizing of any equipment from any energy source which might inflict injury to personnel. A lock or tag shall not be removed without the approval of the person who installed it or his or her authorized replacement.
Part 62, Plastic Molding
R 408.16227 (3) A machine or equipment to be repaired or serviced shall have the power source locked out by each employee doing the work if unexpected motion would cause injury. Any residual pressure which would be hazardous shall be relieved before and remain relieved during such work by an employee doing the work.
Part 63, Pulp, Paper, and Paperboard Mills
R 408.16323 (4) A power source of any equipment to be repaired, serviced or set-up shall be locked out by each employee doing the work where unexpected startup would cause injury except when motion is necessary during set-up or adjustment. Such motion shall be achieved by a manually held constant pressure control device. Residual pressure can be relieved prior to and during such work when the equipment is locked out.
Part 65, Mills & Calenders for Rubber & Plastic
R 408.6527(1) Insure that the power source of a mill, calender or their auxiliary equipment to be repaired, serviced or set-up is locked out by each employee doing the work if unexpected start-up would cause injury.
Part 72, Automotive Service Operations
R 408.17222 (3) Machinery or equipment shall be equipped with a disconnect switch which shall be locked in the off position, unless the machinery or equipment is equipped with a plug-in cord which shall be disconnected and tagged, when the machinery or equipment is repaired or serviced if unexpected motion would cause injury.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 7*

*Tasks Covered by the Standard*



Part 85 covers the servicing and maintenance of machines and equipment, and associated activities. The purpose is to protect employees from injury due to unexpected/unintended motion, energization, start‑up, or release of stored energy from the machine, equipment, or process. The standard establishes minimum performance requirements for the control of such hazardous energy.

Energy sources include electrical, pneumatic, hydraulic, mechanical, thermal and chemical. There may also be stored energy, residual energy, that may remain once the primary energy source is shut down. Stored energy may result from steam, air pressure, compression of springs, electrical capacitors, or gravity. For assistance with performing an Energy Source Evaluation, refer to Appendix C, D & D-1.

Normal production operations are not covered. Servicing and/or maintenance during normal production operations are covered by Part 85 if:

C An employee is required to remove or bypass a guard or other safety device;
C An employee is required to place any part of his or her body into an area on a machine or piece of equipment where work is actually performed upon the material being processed (point of operation);
C An employee is exposed to an associated danger zone during a machine operating cycle.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 8*

*6. Employers Not Covered by the Standard*



MIOSHA Part 85 applies to general industry employers. Part 85 does not apply to:

· Construction, agriculture and maritime employment;
· Installations under the exclusive control of electrical utilities for the purpose of power generation, transmission and distribution, including related equipment for communication or metering;
· Exposure to electrical hazards from work on, near, or with conductors or equipment in electrical utilization installations; and
· Oil and gas well drilling and servicing.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 9*

*Exceptions to Part 85*



A. Total Exceptions

Minor Tool Changes
Minor tool changes and adjustments, and other minor servicing activities which take place during normal production operations, are not covered by Part 85 if they are:
C Routine
C Repetitive
C Integral to the use of the equipment for production

The above exceptions apply provided that the work is performed using alternative measures which provide effective protection. For more information refer to Section 12: Minor Adjustments and Servicing.

Cord and Plug Connected Equipment
Part 85 does not apply to work on cord and plug connected electrical equipment for which exposure to the hazards of unexpected energization or start up of the equipment is controlled by the unplugging of the equipment from the energy source. The unplugged cord must be under the exclusive control of the employee(s) conducting the service or maintenance activities.

Hot Tap Operations
Part 85 also excludes hot tap operations involving transmission and distribution systems for substances such as gas, steam, water, or petroleum products when they are performed on pressurized pipelines, provided that the employer demonstrates the following:

C Continuity of service is essential;
C Shutdown of the system is impractical;
C Documented procedures are followed, and special equipment is used which will provide proven effective protection for employees.

B. Partial Exception
There is an exemption from required written, equipment-specific procedures when all eight of the elements listed below exist. (Note: Equipment covered by this partial exemption must still be locked out following established procedures listed in Section 8 Lockout /Tagout Program in this compliance guide and Appendix E: Partial Exception Checklist.)

1. The machine/equipment has no potential for stored or residual energy after shutdown which would endanger an employee_._
2. The machine or equipment has a single energy source, that is 
identifiable and capable of isolation.
3. The isolation and locking out of that energy source will completely de‑energize and deactivate the machine or equipment.
4. The machine or equipment is isolated from that energy source and locked ouit during service or maintenance.
5. A single lockout device will achieve a locked out condition.
6. The lockout device is under the exclusive control of the authorized employee performing the service or maintenance.
7. The servicing or maintenance does not create hazards for other employees.
8. The employer utilizing the exception, has had no accidents involving the unexected activation or energization of the machine or equipment during service or maintenance.


C. Capability of Accepting Lockout

Part 85 requires that machines and equipment be capable of being locked out if the machine was installed, modified, renovated, replaced or had major repairs performed after January 2, 1990.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 10*

*. Lockout/Tagout Program*




A lockout/ tagout program is designed to address risks posed by hazardous energies. Before service/maintenance activities begin, the machine or equipment shall be isolated from the energy source and rendered inoperative. At a minimum, an employer’s lockout/tagout program must include: A) documented energy control procedures, B) employee training, and C) periodic inspections.

Procedures for each type of machine or equipment must be developed, documented and utilized to address how potentially hazardous energy will be controlled during machine or equipment servicing and maintenance. Employers must also make sure that the established procedures are followed.

A. Specific Machine/Equipment Procedure

When a machine specific documented procedure is required, it must include the following actions and elements which must be done in the order listed below when locking or tagging out equipment:


 1. Preparation for shutdown
All authorized employees need to know the type and magnitude of the energy, the hazards of the energy to be controlled, and the method or means to control the energy before the employee turns off a machine or equipment. The Energy Control Procedure form (Appendix D) should be filled out in advance and used by the authorized employee. Refer to Appendix D-1 for a sample machine specific procedure.

 2. Notify all affected employees
The authorized employee turning off the power warns affected employees in the work area that power will be shut off, the reason for the shut-down, and that the equipment will be locked/tagged out. 

 3. Machine or equipment shutdown
Procedures must be established for turning off or shutting down each piece of equipment. An orderly shutdown must be utilized to avoid additional or increased hazards to employees as a result of the equipment stoppage. When appropriate, a “DO NOT OPERATE” tag shall be affixed to the OFF switch. For additional information on use of tags, refer to Section 8. Lockout/Program, 8. Use of Tagout Systems.

 4. Machine or equipment isolation
Physically locate all energy isolating devices that are needed to control the energy of the machine or equipment. Isolate the machine or equipment from the energy sources.

 5. Lockout or tagout device application
The authorized employee places locks or tags in the appropriate energy isolating location. A lockout device is defined as a device, such as a key lock, that utilizes a positive means or holds an energy isolating device in a safe position and prevents the energizing of a machine or equipment.

A tagout device is defined as a prominent warning device, such as a tag and means of attachment, that can be securely fastened to an energy isolating device, to indicate that the energy isolating device and the equipment being controlled may not be operated until the tagout device is removed.

C Only authorized employees shall place the lockout or tagout device on each energy isolating device;
C Lockout devices need to be affixed properly so that it will hold the energy isolating devices in a SAFE or OFF position;
C Tagout devices, when used, must be placed to clearly indicate that operation or movement of energy isolating device from the SAFE or OFF position is not allowed.


Refer to Section 8. Lockout/Tagout Program, 8. Use of Tagout Systems for additional information.

 6. Release of stored energy
After lockout devices have been placed on the equipment, all stored electrical, gravitational, mechanical, and/or thermal energy must be disconnected and drained to a zero energy state or otherwise made safe by blocking or repositioning of equipment. This can be accomplished by:

 C Release of pressurized lines such as hydraulic, air, steam, gas and water;
 C Release of spring-loaded equipment;
 C Blocking mechanical equipment with moving, rotating, or elevated parts.

 7. Proof of isolation
Before starting work on a machine or equipment that has been locked out or tagged out, the authorized employee needs to show that machine or equipment has been isolated or de-energized. This is generally accomplished by first establishing that no personnel are exposed and then turning the machine switch to the ON position using the normal operating controls. 

Verification of isolation must be continued if there is a chance of the re‑accumulation of stored energy during the service/maintenance activity. 


 8. Use of Tagout Systems
A tagout system may be utilized by an employer when an energy isolating device is not capable of being locked out.

When the energy isolating device is capable of being locked out, the employer must use lockout unless it can be demonstrated that the utilization of a tagout system will provide full employee protection.

After January 2, 1990, whenever replacement, major repair, renovation or modification of a machine or equipment is performed, and whenever new machines or equipment are installed, it must be capable of accepting a lockout device.

Whenever tagout systems are used, all other procedures consistent with the lockout program must be followed. Additional control measures must also be taken to reinforce the tagout system.

Lockout is a sure means of ensuring de-energization of equipment. Therefore, when a tagout program is used for equipment capable of being locked out, an employer must demonstrate the following:


C The tagout program will provide a level of safety equivalent to that obtained by using a lockout program;
C Full compliance with all tagout-related provisions of this standard together with such additional elements as are necessary to provide the equivalent safety available from the use of a lockout device;
C Implementation of additional safety measures such as the removal of an isolating circuit element, blocking of a controlling switch, opening of an extra disconnecting device, or the removal of a valve handle to reduce the likelihood of inadvertent energization.

 Tags must meet the following minimum guidelines:

C Tags must be legible and understandable by all affected and authorized
 employees;
C Tags must be made of durable materials to withstand expected
 environmental conditions;
C Tags must contain warnings against energizing the equipment, such as 
DO NOT START, DO NOT OPEN, DO NOT CLOSE, DO NOT ENERGIZE, or DO NOT OPERATE;
C Tags must be able to indicate the identity of the employee applying the 
 device.

Tags attached to energy isolating devices should be removed only by the person originally attaching them. Removal by anyone else must follow guidelines established in Section 10: Machine Start-Up.

Tags must be attached to energy isolating devices securely enough that they cannot be accidently removed and must be in plain view and at the same location as the energy isolating device. Tags cannot be bypassed, ignored or otherwise defeated.

When tagout systems are used, employees must be trained in the following limitations of tags:

C Tags are only warning devices placed on energy isolating devices, and
do not provide physical restraint on those devices that is provided by a lock;
C Once a tag is attached to an energy isolating means, it is not to be 
 removed without permission from the authorized person responsible for it;
 C A tag should also never be bypassed, ignored, or otherwise defeated;
C Tags must be legible and easily understood by all authorized employees,
affected employees, and all other employees whose work operations are in or near the area;
C Tags and their means of attachment must be made of materials which will
 withstand the environmental conditions encountered in the workplace;


C Tags must be securely attached to energy isolating devices so that they 
 cannot be accidentally detached during use.

B. Employee Training

The employer’s training program must cover, at a minimum, the following three areas: energy control program, elements of energy control procedures relevant to employee duties, and applicable requirements of Part 85.

The lockout/tagout requirements include three different levels of training requirements which depend on the duties assigned to the employee. Employees are categorized as Authorized, Affected and Other.

 1. Authorized Employees
Authorized employees are those who have received proper training and will be issued and apply lockout/tagout devices. An affected employee becomes an authorized employee when duties include performing servicing or maintenance while exposed to potentially hazardous energy. Training for authorized employees shall include:

C Recognition of locations, types and magnitudes of potential hazardous energy sources in the work area;
C Proper lockout/tagout procedures;
C Proper use of lockout/tagout devices (and any related equipment) used by the employer;
C Lockout or tagout device removal;
C Explanation of applicable MIOSHA standards.

 2. Affected Employees
Affected employees need instruction in the purpose and use of the energy control procedures because they must work in the area where equipment is being serviced or maintained under lockout or tagout. The training shall include:

C Purpose of the energy control procedures;
C Use of the lockout/tagout procedures;
C Prohibition on tampering with lockout/tagout equipment.

 3. Other Employees
 An other employee is one whose work operations are or may be in an area 
 where energy control procedures may be utilized.


Other employees must be instructed about the employer’s lockout/tagout procedures. These employees must also be aware that attempts to restart or re‑energize machines or equipment which are locked out or tagged out are not allowed.

 4. Employee Retraining
Authorized and affected employees must be retrained whenever the following occurs:

C New or revised energy control procedure is implemented;
C Authorized employee’s job duties change (regarding lockout/tagout);
C Change in machines, equipment or processes present a new hazard;
C Periodic inspections show, or the employer has reason to believe, that inadequacies in the employee’s knowledge or use of the energy control procedures exists.

Employers must certify that employee retraining has been completed and is kept up to date. The certification should contain each employee’s name, dates of training and items covered. See Appendix F for Sample Employee Training Certification Form.

C. Periodic Inspection and Review

At least annually, a periodic inspection of the energy control procedures for equipment/machines involved in the Lockout/Tagout Program must be performed by departments to ensure that proper procedures are being followed. The inspection should be performed by an employee other than the authorized employees utilizing the lockout/tagout procedure. The inspection should include a review between the inspector, authorized employees, and any other affected employees. Typical items covered in an inspection would include:

C Review of current energy control methods;
C Correct energy source identification;
C Proper lockout device usage;
C Methods used to release stored energies;
C Review of employee responsibilities and procedures they use under those responsibilities, including following proper lockout/tagout steps;
C Employee complaints regarding deficiencies in the Lockout/Tagout Program.

These inspections shall at least provide for a demonstration of the procedures and may be implemented through random audits and planned visual observations. These inspections are intended to ensure that the energy control procedures are being properly implemented and to provide an essential check on the continued utilization of the procedures.



C When lockout is used, the employer’s inspection shall include a review 
 of the responsibilities of each authorized employee implementing the 
 procedure with that employee;
C Group meetings between the authorized employee who is performing
the inspection and all authorized employees who implement the procedure would constitute compliance with this requirement;
C When tagout is used, the employer shall conduct this review with each 
 affected and authorized employee.

If the review shows inadequacies in any lockout/tagout procedures, corrections must be made. The inspector should record on the inspection form (See Appendix H) any appropriate changes that have been made and that re‑training is required.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 11*

*9. Protective Materials and Hardware*



Lockout/tagout equipment consists of tags, locks, hasps, chains, and other hardware for securing, isolating, or blocking equipment from energy sources. The devices must be of durable construction and capable of withstanding conditions in which they are placed such as hot, cold, wet, corrosive, or other environments. 

Lockout/tagout devices must be identified as such and must only be used for the control of hazardous energy sources. All other uses of these devices are prohibited. 

The employer is responsible for providing locks, tags, chains, pins, or other hardware to be used to secure or block equipment/machines from energy sources. The lockout/tagout devices should be standardized in color, shape, size and format.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 12*

*10. Machine Start-Up*



Your documented procedure must also address how you will initiate start-up once maintenance or servicing is complete. Follow this procedure to release the equipment or process from lockout or tagout:

A. The machine or equipment
C Inspect the work area to ensure that unnecessary items have been removed and that machine or equipment parts are intact;
C Ensure all safety guards and devices are reinstalled.


B. Employees

C Employees must be safely positioned or removed from the work area;
C Tell affected employees that the lockout or tagout devices are being removed before removing the lockout or tagout devices and before re‑energizing machines or equipment.

C. Lockout or tagout devices removal

C The employee who applied the lockout or tagout device must be the person to remove the device;
C Affected employees are notified that the servicing is completed and the machine is ready for use.

D. Lock or tag removal by person(s) other than the person originally attaching the device

Before removing a lock or tag that has been affixed by another employee, the supervisor must:
 C Verify that the employee who attached the device is not available to remove the device;
C Make all reasonable efforts to notify the employee that their device will 
 be removed;
C Ensure the authorized employee knows that the lockout/tagout device 
has been removed. This must be done before the employee resumes work.

When the authorized employee who applied the lockout or tagout device is not available to remove it, that device may be removed under the direction of the employer, provided specific procedures and training for such removal have been developed, documented and incorporated into the employer’s energy control program. The employer shall demonstrate that the specific procedure provides equivalent safety to the removal of the device by the authorized employee who applied it. The specific procedures shall include at least the following elements:

§ Verification by the employer that the authorized employee who applied the device is not at the facility;
§ Making all reasonable efforts to contact the authorized employee to inform him/her that his/her lockout or Tagout device has been removed; and
§ Ensuring that the authorized employee has this knowledge before he/she resumes work at that facility.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 13*

*11. Recordkeeping*



All Lockout/Tagout Program records must be maintained by the employer. The records must include:

C Employee attendance sheets (See Appendix F);
C Specific lockout/tagout procedures for equipment/machines covered by the program (See Appendix D);
C Completed Periodic Inspection of Lockout/Tagout Procedures forms for all equipment/machines in the program (See Appendix H);
 C Training summary including energy control program procedures and applicable requirements of Part 85.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 14*

*12. Minor Adjustments & Servicing*




Activities such as lubrication, cleaning or un-jamming, servicing of machines or equipment, and making adjustments or tool changes, where the employee may be exposed to the UNEXPECTED energization or start-up of the equipment or release of hazardous energy are covered by this standard. However, minor tool changes and adjustments, and other minor servicing activities, which take place during normal production operations, are not covered by this standard if they are routine, repetitive, and integral to the use of equipment for production, and if work is performed using alternative protective measures which provide effective employee protection. 

Thus, lockout or tagout is not required by this standard if the alternative protective measures enable the servicing employee to clean or un-jam, or otherwise service the machine without being exposed to unexpected energization or activation of the equipment, or the release of stored energy.

Compliance with the machine guarding requirements is an example of such alternative measures. In addition, personal protective equipment may be necessary during a servicing or maintenance operation when a toxic substance is to be isolated. Under such circumstances, the requirements of applicable standards, such as Part 33, Personal Protective Equipment, must be met.

An employer who requires employees to perform routine maintenance and/or servicing while a machine or process is operating in the production mode, must provide employee safeguarding under the applicable machine guarding requirements. Operations such as lubrication, draining sumps, servicing of filters, and inspection for leaks and/or mechanical malfunction, are examples of routine operations which often can be accomplished with effective production-mode safeguards. 


However, the replacement of machine or process equipment components such as valves, gauges, linkages, support structure, etc. is not considered to be a normal routine maintenance function which can safely be accomplished during machine or process equipment operation.

Several alternative means of safeguarding the hazardous portions of machines and equipment are presented by the national consensus standard, ANSI B11.19-1990. Although that standard is not all inclusive, it describes effective safeguarding alternatives for the protection of employees. The safeguards described include: interlocked barrier guards, presence sensing devices and various devices under the exclusive control of the employee. Such devices or guards, properly applied, may be used in clearing minor jams and performing other minor servicing functions which occur during normal production operations and which meet the criteria described above.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 16*

*14. Special Conditions*




A. Testing or Positioning of Equipment/Machines

When an employee must move part of a machine to test or position it for service/maintenance, and re-energization is required, the temporary removal of lockout/tagout devices and subsequent re-energization must follow this sequence:


C Clear machine/equipment of tools and other miscellaneous materials;
C Remove all employees from the machine/equipment area;
C Remove lockout/tagout devices;
C Energize and proceed with testing or positioning;
C De-energize and reapply lockout/tagout devices.

B. Exchange of Information With Outside Contractors

When the work of an outside contractor involves equipment/machines covered under the Lockout/Tagout Program, the employer must:

C Ensure that there is an appropriate exchange of information regarding lockout/tagout procedures to be used by both the employer and the outside contractor;
C Inform employees of any differences (i.e., restrictions and prohibitions) between the two programs;

One suggested practice is to use the Appendix D: Energy Source Evaluation and Energy Control Procedure for the exchange of information; and to attach the contractor’s procedures form to your Energy Control Procedures form for the specific equipment/machine until work is completed.

C. Group Lockout or Tagout

There are special procedures for servicing and/or maintenance performed by two or more people. One employee shall be designated with primary responsibility for the project. This employee will remain responsible throughout the project. This employee should notify the specific employees on the crew(s). This information should also be identified on the Energy Control Procedures Form (Appendix D). The group lockout lead person is responsible for the following:

C Ensuring the continuity of energy control measures for the group (e.g., obtaining an appropriate group lockout/tagout device);
C Continually monitoring the work to ensure that employees on the crew are not exposed to lockout/tagout hazards;
C Verify that all procedures for returning the equipment back into service are completed before removing the group lockout/tagout device.

Each authorized employee will place a personal lockout or tagout device on the group lockout device, group lockbox, or similar mechanism when he or she begins work. Each employee removes their device when finished working on the machine or equipment being serviced or maintained.

See Appendix I for acceptable examples of group lockout procedures.


D. Shift or Personnel Changes

If a shift or personnel change occurs before the maintenance or servicing is finished, it is the responsibility of the off-going and on-coming shift supervisors involved with the locked or tagged out equipment/machine to:

C Ensure that the continuity of the energy control procedure is maintained until the on-coming shift supervisor arrives and takes control of the job;
C Decide whether to use the same lockout/tagout device that was originally attached or use a separate device attached under the direction of the on-coming supervisor;
C Document the method used (original device or separate device) on the Energy Control Procedures Form (Appendix D).


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 17*

*APPENDIX A*​

​Control of Hazardous Energy​(Lockout/Tagout)​Sample Program​ 
*This program is intended to serve as a SAMPLE ONLY. Each employer must customize this sample based on the needs of the workplace. Instructions or notes are printed in italics.*



It is the policy of ______________________________ that all equipment be locked out during servicing and/or maintenance work to protect against accidental or inadvertent activation that could result in personal injury or equipment damage. In addition to disconnecting the power source, it is also required that all residual pressures be relieved and energizing lines closed (secured) prior to and during any such work.

PURPOSE

This policy establishes the minimum requirements for the lockout of energy sources whenever maintenance or servicing work is done on machines or equipment. It shall be used to ensure that the machine or equipment is stopped, isolated from all potentially hazardous energy sources, and locked out before employees perform any servicing or maintenance work where the unexpected/unintended energization or start-up of the machine or equipment, or release of stored energy could cause injury.

RESPONSIBILITY

All employees (authorized, affected, or others) are required to comply with the requirements of lockout.

The authorized employees are required to perform the lockout following this procedure.

All employees, upon observing a machine or piece of equipment is locked out for servicing or maintenance work, shall not attempt to start, energize or use that machine or equipment.

Employees shall consult with supervision/management whenever there are any questions regarding energy control procedures or methods.


Supervision/management shall enforce the energy control procedure including the use of corrective disciplinary action when necessary.

APPLICATION


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 18*

*1. OBTAINING A LOCK AND IDENTIFICATION LABEL*
*Identify how employees will obtain locks and the methods you will use to identify locks. Here is an example**.*





Authorized employees shall be issued a Master Lock from their supervisor as their personal safety lock. Safety locks used for personal protection will be individual numbered, keyed padlocks painted red in color. One key will be in the possession of the employee using the safety lockout lock. The other key or a master key will be maintained by supervision/management in a lock box in the maintenance office for emergency lock removal as established in the energy control procedure.

Personal safety locks (red) used for energy control shall have a durable tag attached which indicates a lockout condition and the name of the employee who attached the safety lock and the date and time applied.

Personal safety locks (red) are for the personal protection of employees and are to be used solely for the control of hazardous energy sources (power lockout).

 2. WHAT TO LOCKOUT
During servicing or maintenance, a machine utilizing any mechanical power source such as electrical, pneumatic, steam, hydraulic, and/or air must be locked out when the unexpected energization or startup of the machine or equipment or release of stored energy could cause injury to employees. The lockout must render the machine inoperative and immovable.

 3. WHEN LOCKOUT METHODS ARE REQUIRED
*Based on the energy source evaluation at your facility, you will identify which tasks require lockout. Here are some examples.*



 A. Equipment cleaning or Jam-clearing Tasks - When a normally moving piece of equipment is stopped for cleaning, clearing, or adjustment during which a startup could cause injury, lockout is used.


B.Equipment Repair - Whenever a repair is being performed on or near 
equipment where there is a possibility of injury as a result of starting the equipment, lockout is used. This includes any and all equipment from which a guard or other safety device has been removed.

 C. Installation Tasks - Frequently during installation, either part of all of the components making up the installation can be operated before the installation is complete. If needed for testing, precautions must be taken to prevent injuries to personnel during the test periods and the equipment again locked out when the test is complete or interrupted.

 D. Electrical Repair Tasks - Whenever any work other than testing is to be performed on an electrical circuit, the wiring involved must be deactivated and locked out so that it cannot be reactivated during this work.

 4. GROUP LOCKOUT
*Refer to Section 14: Special Conditions of the guide for group lockout options to be included in this section if appropriate. Here is one example.*​


Before the work begins, the lockout procedure will be reviewed with each group member. One authorized employee will be designated as responsible for the lockout.

If more than one department, shift, etc., is involved, one authorized employee will coordinate the lockout to ensure that all control measures are applied and that there is continuity of protection for the group.

Each authorized employee will affix a personal safety lock (red) to the group lockout and will remove their lock when he/she stops working on the machine or equipment. Each lock must have that person’s name affixed to it.

 5. SHIFT CHANGES
*Identify how employees will maintain continuity of machine safeguarding during a shift change. Here is an example**.*



The continuity of machine safeguarding during shift or personnel changes or during long intervals of time between work will be accomplished through the use of an equipment lock. Personnel changing shifts will install an equipment lock to the lockout adapter prior to removing their personal safety lock unless the equipment is ready to go back into service. A tag indicating the status of the machine/equipment will be attached to the equipment lock.


Equipment locks shall be painted blue in color and will be used to lock out machines/equipment during shift changes or to maintain machines/equipment off line and to prevent unintentional operation.

Equipment locks (blue) are not to be used as energy control devices for personal protection. Equipment locks will be applied and removed by supervisory/ management personnel.

 6. WHEN LOCKOUT METHODS ARE NOT REQUIRED
*Based on the energy source evaluation, you will identify tasks where lockout methods are not required. Here are some examples.*



 A. Minor tool changes (for example, changing a drill bit) are not covered when a stop button is used to control unexpected motion during the tool change or minor adjustment and when the start button is both visible and under the employee’s immediate control. 

 B. Other minor servicing activities that take place during normal production operations are not covered by this standard if they are routine, repetitive, and integral to the use of equipment for production and if work is performed using alternative protective measures that provide effective employee protection.

 C. Cord and plug connected equipment must be unplugged and under the exclusive control of the employee performing the service or maintenance work. The plug must physically be in the possession of the employee, or in arm’s reach and in the line of sight of the employee. Lockout devices are available to lockout the plug when disconnected.

 D. Repair, trouble-shooting and set-up adjustments must be performed on energized equipment only when it is absolutely necessary to leave the machine energized. For the purpose of this procedure, the trouble-shooting process will end and a lockout will be required when:

§ Power is shut-off;
§ A particular problem has been located and repairs start;
§ Individual machine components are being replaced;
§ Circuit changes are being made.


PROCEDURES

_*Describe the specific procedures your company will use to perform lockout. Here is an example:*_​


The essential part of lockout of any equipment or lines is to ensure that the equipment cannot be started or source lines opened by unauthorized personnel during servicing and maintenance work. If you have questions relating to the appropriate procedures to be followed, ask your supervisor prior to commencing work.

 1. APPLICATION OF LOCKOUT CONTROL
 A. Preparation for Shutdown - Personal Safety Locks (red) and keys will be kept by each individual operator, mechanic, electrician. Supervisors will also have their own locks and keys. Authorized employees shall review the written lockout procedure to have complete understanding of the type(s) and magnitude of the energy, the hazards of the energy to be controlled, and the methods or means to control the energy.

 B. Notification of Employees - Affected employees shall be notified by the authorized employees that the machine or equipment is going to be locked out.

 C. Machine or Equipment Shutdown - The machine or equipment shall be turned off or shut down using the energy control procedures established for the machine or equipment. 

 D. Machine or Equipment Isolation - All energy isolating controls that are needed to control the energy of the machine or equipment shall be physically located and operated in such a manner as to isolate the machine or equipment from the energy sources (e.g., steam, pneumatic, hydraulic, and air). A Zero Energy State must be proven. If the valves do not permit the use of a standard lock out, another method such as a wire cable and lock can be used.

 E. Lockout Device Application - The multiple lock adapter and lock shall be affixed in such a manner as to hold the energy isolation devices in a safe or off position. 

 F. Notification of Affected Personnel - Affected employees shall be notified by the authorized employees that the machine or equipment is locked out. In addition to verbal notification, a sign indicating a power lockout condition will be placed near the machine/equipment controls.



 G. Verification of Isolation - Prior to starting work on a machine or equipment that has been locked out, each authorized employee involved shall verify that the isolation and de-energization of the machine or equipment have been accomplished by testing the effectiveness of the lockout by attempting to cycle the machine or start the equipment at the motor control center panel or start/stop switch (key/lock system). 

 Each authorized employee will notify other authorized and affected personnel in the area that they are going to attempt to cycle the machine or equipment prior to doing so and shall ensure that personnel are free and clear of the machine or equipment prior to operating the controls.

 If the controls activate the machine or equipment or cause any machine or equipment movement, each authorized employee will being again at Step A. Preparation for Shutdown.

 If there is the possibility of re-accumulation of stored energy to a hazardous level, verification or isolation shall be continued until the servicing or maintenance is completed, or until the possibility of re‑accumulation no longer exists. Stored or potential energy will be relieved, restrained, or otherwise made safe.

 H. Begin Work Activity - Work activity will begin once each authorized employee involved has verified that the current control of hazardous energy sources has been effective.

*2. *TESTING/POSITIONING OF MACHINES/EQUIPMENT/
 COMPONENTS

In situations in which lockout devices must be removed from the energy isolating device and the machine or equipment energized to test or position the machine, equipment or component, the following sequence of actions shall be followed:

 A. Clear the machine or equipment of tools and materials.
 B. Remove employees from the machine or equipment area.
 C. Notify affected employees that the lockout devices are going to be removed.
 D. Each authorized employee who applied a safety lock will remove their own safety lock.
E.Notify affected employees that the safety locks have been removed and that the machine or equipment is going to be energized.

 F. Energize and test the equipment.
 G. De-energize all systems and reapply energy control measures in accordance with established procedures.

 3. LOCK REMOVAL

Each lockout lock shall be removed from each energy isolating device by the authorized employee who applied the device except for conditions specified in emergency lock removal. A lockout must never be broken (lock removed) by anyone other than the employee who performed that lockout. 

 4. EMERGENCY LOCK REMOVAL

_*Employers must have specific procedures incorporated into the Energy Control Program to address emergency lock removal. Employees must be trained in these procedures. Here is an example.*_



When an authorized employee is not available to remove their lock, the supervisor and operations managers of that employee have the authority to request the removal of a lock in the absence of the employee. In those cases when a supervisor exercises that authority, the following procedure must be followed:

A.The supervisor shall contact an authorized person and request assistance in this procedure.
B.The supervisor and an authorized person must attempt to contact (at least verbally) the employee to whom the lock belongs and determine if the employee is on the premises.
 C. If the employee is on the premises, he/she alone has the authority to determine whether the lock can be removed based on the guidelines of the lockout procedure. 
 D. If the employee is not on the premises, the supervisor or an authorized person will make a reasonable effort to contact the employee and will ask the employee whether the work is complete and the equipment is ready to be activated. The employee will be advised that his/her lock will be removed.
E.If the employee advises that the equipment is not ready to be activated, the supervisor must arrange to have another lock placed on the equipment as soon as the existing lock is removed. 



 F. If the employee advises that the equipment is ready to be activated, the supervisor shall inspect the work area to verify that there is no danger in re-energizing the equipment, remove the lock, and inform the department management that the equipment is operational.

G. If contact is not established, the supervisor will inspect the equipment for completeness of work and authorize the removal of the lock. The employee whose safety lock has been removed will be notified immediately upon return to work by a note being attached to his/her time card requiring that they come to supervisor’s office for safety lock.

 H. If the equipment is ready to be activated, the supervisor will inform the department management that the equipment is operational. At this point, the supervisor can authorize removal of the lock.

*The person removing the safety lock is responsible for making certain that all requirements for restoring power are followed prior to removing the safety lock.*



5. LOCKOUT DEVICES

_*List the types of lockout devices authorized for use at your facility. Here are some examples.*_



 A. Electrical disconnect or breaker lockout device - the switch lever must be padlocked in the _OFF_ position using a shackle and/or padlock with an identification label.
 B. Valve lockout device - can be locked out by using a padlock, a cable and lock, or a valve handle lockout devices. The method used is determined by the type of valve.

 C. Line Blinds or “Pancakes” - to isolate the time flow of fluid or gases in piping systems. (To be used in conjunction with pipe breaking procedures.)
 D. Multiple locks (gang hasp) - when more than one person or group has to work on a machine, a lock adapter shall be used. Each person or group must place a lock on the adapter thus assuring each person a safe and complete lockout. It is important that during a shift change, locks be left in place until the time that the next crew is present and have placed their locks on the adapter.


TRAINING REQUIREMENTS

_You must identify and train employees by category. See Section 8: Lockout Tagout Program, B. Employee Training._



 1. CATEGORIES OF EMPLOYEE TRAINING

 A. Authorized employees will receive training in the recognition of applicable hazardous energy sources, the type and magnitude of the energy available in the work place, and the methods and means necessary for the energy isolation and control. An employee will not be considered authorized until training has been completed.

 B. Affected employees shall be instructed in the purpose and use of the energy control procedure.

 C. “Other” employees whose work operations are or may be in an area where energy control procedures may be utilized, shall be instructed about the procedure, and about their responsibility not to restart or re‑energize machines or equipment which are locked out.

 2. EMPLOYEE RETRAINING

Retraining shall be provided for all authorized and affected employees whenever there is a change in their job assignments, a change in machines, equipment or processes that present a new hazard, or when there is a change in the energy control procedures. 

Additional retraining shall also be conducted whenever periodic inspection reveals, or whenever there is reason to believe, that there are deviations from or inadequacies in the employee’s knowledge or use of the energy control procedures. 

Retraining will re-establish employee proficiency and introduce new or revised control methods and procedures, as necessary.

3. CERTIFYING TRAINING/RETRAINING

Management shall certify that employee training/retraining has been accomplished and is being kept up to date. Certification shall include written documentation containing the employee’s name, category status (authorized, affected, other), and dates of training as well as a signed statement by the supervisor signifying that the training has been conducted.


PERIODIC INSPECTION
*Specify how you conduct periodic inspections. See Appendix H for a sample form. Here is one example.*




 1. INSPECTION 
At least annually, periodic inspections by an authorized employee who is engaged in the process of performing the energy control procedure being inspected must be done and records kept on this inspection. This will be accomplished by reviewing the procedure with authorized employees who normally lockout this equipment.

The authorized employee conducting the inspection will observe the actual implementation of the procedure. The inspection shall also include a review of the employee’s responsibilities under the energy control procedure. 

Documentation should include employee names, dates of inspection, and the written procedure used during this lockout.

2. INSPECTION DOCUMENTATION
*See Appendix H for a sample Periodic Inspection Certification form.*




The authorized person conducting the periodic inspection shall certify that such inspection has been conducted. Certification shall include written documentation which identifies the machine or equipment on which the energy control procedure was being utilized, the employees included in the inspection, any deviations or inadequacies in employee’s knowledge or use of energy control procedures identified, the name of the authorized person performing the inspection, the date of the inspection, and a signed statement by the authorized employee conducting the inspection. 

ENFORCEMENT
*Individual company policies or contracts may guide the disciplinary*
*procedure identified in this section. Here is one example.*




Due to the seriousness of this policy and the degree of injury that may be caused by not following this policy and the specific procedures that are included in this policy, corrective action, up to and including immediate discharge, may result if this policy is violated.


CONTRACTORS
*Identify how you expect contractors to address lockout/tagout while in your facility. Here is one example. *



All outside contractors are required to comply with this procedure while performing work for _______________________________. A signed statement is kept on file to verify compliance with all regulations.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 20*

*APPENDIX B*​

​( LOCKOUT / TAGOUT )​WRITTEN PROGRAM EVALUATION​​*Yes*​​*No*​ 
*Do the program/procedures contain the following elements:*
​​​ 
A definition of the purpose and scope of lockout and/or tagout procedures.
​​​ 
Basic lockout/tagout rules and authorization.
​​​ 
Means of enforcing compliance.
​*Yes*​​​*N0*​ 

*Specific documented procedures for:*
​​​ 
*shutting down machines and/or equipment*

​​​ 
*isolating, blocking, and securing machines and/or equipment*

​​​ 
placement of lockout/tagout devices
​​​ 
releasing stored energy
​​​ 
testing a machine and/or/equipment to verify the effectiveness of the lockout/tagout devices
​​​ 

​​​ 
removal of lockout/tagout devices
​​​ 
transfer of lockout/tagout devices (shift or personnel changes)
​​​ 
responsibility for lockout/tagout devices during group lockout/tagout
​​​ 
*group lockout/tagout*

​​​ 
additional measures taken if a tag is used in lieu of a lock
​​​ 

*The employer must always comply with the following items: *
​​​ 
Provide energy control devices which meet the requirements defined in Part 85 (c)(5).
​​​ 
Inform outside contractors of your lockout/tagout program and notify your employees of the contractor’s energy control program.
​​​ 
Certification of a periodic inspection conducted at least annually.
​​​ 
Certification of training and retraining for authorized, affected, and other employees.
​​​ 
Handling cord and plug connected equipment Part 85 (a)(2)(iii)(A).


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 21*

*APPENDIX C*​


LOCKOUT/TAGOUT COMPLIANCE GUIDE
AN APPROACH TO ESTABLISHING WRITTEN LOCKOUT PROCEDURES​​1. Evaluate all machines/equipment/processes using the first three columns of “Energy Source Evaluation and Energy Control Procedures” form. (Appendix D)
A. Source and magnitude of the energy. (i.e. Electrical = 480volt, 3 phase; Pneumatic = 125 p.s.i., etc.)
B. Lcation of isolating device. (Adjacent to the control panel, pneumatic line between surge tank and filters, etc.)
C. Means of isolation. (Disconnect switchbox; ball valve, etc.)

2. Separate the evaluations into 3 groups.
 Group A. All machines/equipment with more than one energy source.
 Group B. All machines/equipment with one, lockable energy source.
 Group C. All machines/equipment with single-source, cord and plug connection.

3. Develop written procedures, using the remaining columns, for all equipment in Group A.

If one energy source will isolate another energy source, that detail must be in Step. 4. For instance, if isolating and locking out the electricity will automatically isolate and dump residual hydraulic pressure, that fact must be detailed in the procedure. You can’t just say, “isolate and lock out electricity.

You must include a specific statement of the intended use of the procedure. Depending on the activities to take place, more than one procedure may be necessary for any one machine/equipment. (For example, different procedures may be necessary for unjamming stuck part than for the annual, major p.m.)

4. Establish procedure according to “Partial Exception” for equipment in Group B. Rule 1910.147(c)(4)(i)(Note states that you need not document the required procedure for a particular machine or equipment, when all 8 elements exist. However, for consistency sake, you may want to, at least, group like machines together and establish a written procedure for them.

5. Equipment in Group C are exempt from lockout/tagout requirements as long as they are unplugged and the plug is kept under exclusive control[1] of the employee performing the servicing or maintenance.

6. To qualify for Minor Tool Change exemption as described in Rule 1910.147(a)(2)(ii) (Note, the employee must have exclusive control of the controls[2].



[1] To have exclusive control, the employee must be working alone.

[2] To have exclusive control, the employee must be working alone and the controls must be visible and within 3 feet.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 22*

*Revision 2/22/00 Page 1*

ENERGY SOURCE EVALUATION and ENERGY CONTROL PROCEDURE​​DATE:________________ CONDUCTED BY:________________________ LOCKOUT PROCEDURE #:__________________________
EQUIPMENT NAME:_________________________________________________ MODEL:_______________ S/N:______________________
LOCATION:_________________________________________________________ WORK CENTER:___________________________________

ENERGY SOURCE & MAGNITUDE

MEANS OF ISOLATION

LOCATION OF ISOLATION DEVICE
Step 1:
NOTIFY AFFECTED EMPLOYEES
Step 2:
STOPPING PROCEDURES FOR SHUTDOWN
ELECTRICAL:










ENGINE:





SPRING:





COUNTERWEIGHT:





FLYWHEEL:





HYDRAULIC:





PNEUMATIC:





CHEMICAL:





THERMAL:





GRAVITY:





OTHER:







MAGNITUDE EXAMPLE: ELECTRICAL = 480v Three Phase, PNEUMATIC = 125psi


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 23*

Revision 2/22/00 
 Page 2
ENERGY SOURCE EVALUATION and ENERGY CONTROL PROCEDURE​​ 

ENERGY SOURCE & MAGNITUDE
Step 3:
ISOLATE AND APPLY LOCK OR TAG (indicate which)
Step 4:
BLOCK OR RELIEVE RESIDUAL ENERGY
Step 5:
VERIFY DEENERGIZATION
Step 6:
RELEASE FROM LOCKOUT / TAGOUT - **
ELECTRICAL:





ENGINE:





SPRING:









COUNTERWEIGHT:





FLYWHEEL:





HYDRAULIC:





PNEUMATIC:





CHEMICAL:





THERMAL:





GRAVITY:





OTHER:






 MAGNITUDE EXAMPLE: ELECTRICAL = 480v Three Phase, PNEUMATIC = 125psi
 ** Unless specific instructions are given: 1. Check machine, remove tools, 2. Confirm employees are safely positioned, 3. Notify affected 
 employees that machine is ready for operation, 4. Remove all blocks or other energy restraints, 5. Replace guards, 6. Remove locks, 7. Restore all 
 energy to machine.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 24*

Revision 2/22/00 Page 1
ENERGY SOURCE EVALUATION and ENERGY CONTROL PROCEDURE​(This is a SAMPLE GUIDELINE, not a comprehensive lockout procedure for any particular machine or stituation.)​​​DATE: 5/1/99  CONDUCTED BY: Vern  LOCKOUT PROCEDURE #: 3/b 
EQUIPMENT NAME: Part Revolution Press #8  MODEL: Verson  S/N:______________________
LOCATION:_________________________________________________________ WORK CENTER:___________________________________

ENERGY SOURCE & MAGNITUDE

MEANS OF ISOLATION

LOCATION OF ISOLATION DEVICE
Step 1:
NOTIFY AFFECTED EMPLOYEES
Step 2:
STOPPING PROCEDURES FOR SHUTDOWN
ELECTRICAL:
240 Volt
Main electric panel
Southeast corner behind presses
Notify both operators, material handler, and foreman




Press “Motor Stop/Off” button to deactivate Motor controller
PNEUMATIC:
125 P.S.I. air lines between surge tank and press.
1. To clutch/brake
2. To counterbalance
Lockable, air-dump valve
Labeled air line behind press, attached to frame

Shut off air supply by turning ball valve handle 90E
FLYWHEEL:
RPM rotational movement
Power isolated when main electrical and pneumatic are isolated
See electrical & pneumatic
​Wait, observe that flywheel has coasted to a complete stop
GRAVITY:
RAM
Safety block
Attached to southeast and northwest corners of press

Pull interlock









MAGNITUDE EXAMPLE: ELECTRICAL = 480v Three Phase, PNEUMATIC = 125psi


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 25*

Revision 2/22/00 Page 2
ENERGY SOURCE EVALUATION and ENERGY CONTROL PROCEDURE​(This is a SAMPLE GUIDELINE, not a comprehensive lockout procedure for any particular machine or situation.)​​​LOCKOUT PROCEDURE #: 3/b 
EQUIPMENT NAME: Part Revolution Press #8  MODEL: Verson  


ENERGY SOURCE & MAGNITUDE
Step 3:
ISOLATE AND APPLY LOCK OR TAG (indicate which)
Step 4:
BLOCK OR RELIEVE RESIDUAL ENERGY
Step 5:
VERIFY DEENERGIZATION
Step 6:




RELEASE FROM LOCKOUT / TAGOUT - **
ELECTRICAL:

240 Volt: 
Move disconnect switch to off position. Attach gang clip and lock

Hit “Motor Start” button on operator control panel, press MUST NOT start

PNEUMATIC:

Insert chain through hole in ball-valve handle and chain in off position. Apply gang clip and lock
Slowly open bleeder valve and listen for escaping air. Leave bleeder valve in open position
Watch and listen for escaping air. Visually check pressure switch indicator


FLYWHEEL:


Visually verify that flywheel is stopped completely

GRAVITY:


Place properly adjusted interlocked safety block between ram and bed of press
Visually insure that there is less than ¼" between ram and block


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 26*

*APPENDIX E*​

​*PARTIAL EXCEPTION WORKSHEET *​*Date:*


*Completed by*:



*Machine or Equipment Covered by this Worksheet*​ 







All questions must be answered “_yes_”​for the partial exemption criteria to be met.​ 






*yes*​​*no*​​*comments*​1.
The machine/equipment has no potential for stored or residual energy after shutdown which would endanger an employee.
​​​​​ 

​​​​​2.
The machine or equipment has a 
single energy source, that is identifiable
and capable of isolation.
​​​​​ 

​​​​​3.
The isolation and locking out of that 
energy source will completely de-energize and deactivate the machine or equipment.
​​​​​ 

​​​​​4.
The machine or equipment is isolated
from that energy source and locked out during service or maintenance.
​​​​​ 

​​​​​5.
A single lockout device will achieve a lockout condition.
​​​​​ 

​​​​​​6.
The lockout device is under the exclusive control of the authorized employee performing the service or maintenance.
​​​​​ 

​​​​​7.
The servicing or maintenance does not create hazards for other employees.
​​​​​ 

​​​​​8.
The employer utilizing the exception, has had no accidents involving the unexpected activation or energization of the machine or equipment during service or maintenance.
​​​​​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 27*

*APPENDIX F*​

​ 

*CONTROL OF HAZARDOUS ENERGY SOURCES*

( LOCKOUT / TAGOUT )​​*EMPLOYEE TRAINING CERTIFICATION*

​ 
DATE:



AUTHORIZED EMPLOYEE





AFFECTED EMPLOYEE





OTHER EMPLOYEE
INSTRUCTOR:



SIGNATURE:



​EMPLOYEE NAME (Please Print)​ 
​EMPLOYEE SIGNATURE​


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 28*

*APPENDIX I*​


Group Lockout Scenarios

Under most circumstances, where servicing/maintenance is to be conducted during only one shift by an individual or a small number of persons working together, the installation of each individual’s lockout/tagout device upon each energy isolating device would not be a burdensome procedure. However, when many energy sources or many persons are involved, and/or the procedure is to extend over more than one shift, (possibly several days, or weeks) consideration must be given to the implementation of a lockout/tagout procedure that will ensure the safety of the employees involved and will provide for each individual’s control of the energy hazards. 

The following procedures are presented as examples to illustrate the implementation of a group lockout/tagout procedure involving many energy isolating devices and/or many servicing/maintenance personnel. They illustrate several alternatives for having authorized employees affix personal lockout/tagout devices in a group lockout/tagout setting. These examples are not intended to represent the only acceptable procedures for conducting group operations.

Definitions for terms used in the group lockout examples are listed below:

Primary Authorized Employee is the authorized employee who exercises overall responsibility for adherence to the company lockout/tagout procedure. (Part 85 1910.147 (f)(3)(ii)(A).) Since it would be unwieldy for 10 people to perform isolation procedures, this person would actually perform the energy isolation procedures.

Principal Authorized Employee is an authorized employee who oversees or leads a group of servicing / maintenance workers (e.g., plumbers, carpenters, electricians, metal workers, mechanics).

Job-Lock is a device used to ensure the continuity of energy isolation during a multi-shift operation. It is placed upon a lock-box. A key to the job-lock is controlled by each assigned primary authorized employee from each shift.

Job-Tag with Tab is a special tag for tagout of energy isolating devices during group lockout/tagout procedures. The tab of the tag is removed for insertion into the lock-box. The company procedure would require that the tagout job-tag can not be removed until the tab is rejoined to it.

Master Lockbox is the lockbox into which all keys and tabs from the lockout or tagout devices securing the machine or equipment are inserted and which would be secured by a_ job-lock_ during multi-shift operations.

Satellite Lockbox is a secondary lockbox or lockboxes to which each authorized employee affixes his / her personal lock or tag.

Master Tag is a document used as an administrative control and accountability device. This device is controlled by operations and is a personal tagout device if each employee personally signs on and signs off on it and if the tag clearly identifies each authorized employee who is being protected by it.

Work Permit is a control document which authorizes specific tasks and procedures to be accomplished.

*Group Lockout Organization Examples*


A group lockout/tagout procedure might provide the following basic organizational structure:

1. A primary authorized employee would be designated. This employee would exercise primary responsibility for implementation and coordination of the lockout/tagout of hazardous energy sources, for the equipment to be serviced.

2. The primary authorized employee would coordinate with equipment operators before and after completion of servicing and maintenance operations which require lockout/tagout.

3. A verification system would be implemented to ensure the continued isolation and de-energization of hazardous energy sources during maintenance and servicing operation.

4. Each authorized employee would be assured of his/her right to verify individually that the hazardous energy has been isolated and/or de-energized.

5. When more than one crew, craft, department, etc., is involved, each separate group of servicing/maintenance personnel would be accounted for by a principal authorized employee from each group. Each principal employee is responsible to the primary authorized employee for maintaining accountability of each worker in that specific group.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 29*

Examples of procedures are presented for the various methods of lockout/tagout using group lockbox procedures. An example of an applicable method for complex process equipment is also presented.

The following procedures address circumstances ranging from a small group of servicing/maintenance employees during a one-shift operation to a comprehensive operation involving many workers over a longer period.




1. Each authorized employee verifies or observes the de‑energization of the 
equipment. Each authorized employee places his/her personal lock or tag upon each energy isolating device and removes it upon departure from that job.

2. Under a lockbox procedure, a lock or job-tag with tab is placed upon each energy isolation device after de-energization by the primary authorized employee. The key(s) and or tabs are then placed into a lockbox. Each authorized employee assigned to the job then affixes his/her personal lock or tag to the lockbox. As a member of a group, each assigned authorized employee verifies that all hazardous energy has been rendered safe. The lockout / tagout devices cannot be removed or the energy isolating device turned on until all locks are removed from lock box and the appropriate key or tab is matched to its lock or tag.

3. After each energy isolating device is locked/tagged out and the keys/tabs placed into a master lockbox, each servicing/maintenance group _principal_ authorized employee places his/her personal lock or tag upon the master lockbox. Then each principal authorized employee inserts his/her key into the group satellite lockbox to which each authorized employee in that specific group affixes his/her personal lock or tag. As a member of a group, each assigned authorized employee verifies that all hazardous energy has been rendered safe. Only after the servicing/maintenance functions of the specific subgroup have been concluded and the personal locks or tags of the respective employees have been removed from the satellite lockbox can the principal authorized employee remove his/her lock from the master lockbox.

4. During operations to be conducted over more than one shift (or even many days or weeks) a system such as described here might be used. Single locks/tags may be used as illustrated under Example 3 procedure except that the master lockbox must in addition be secured with a equipment lock before subsequent locks by the principal authorized employees are put in place. The equipment lock may have multiple keys if they are in the sole possession of the various primary authorized employees (one on each shift). As a member of a group, each assigned authorized employee verifies that all hazardous energy has been rendered safe. In this manner, the security provisions of the energy control system are maintained across shift changes while permitting re-energization of the equipment at any appropriate time or shift.

Normal group lockout/tagout procedures require the affixing of individual lockout/tagout devices by each authorized employee to a group lockout device. However, in the servicing and maintenance of sophisticated and complex equipment, such as, but not necessarily limited to, process equipment in petroleum refining, petroleum production, and chemical production, there may be a need for adaptation and modification of normal group lockout/tagout procedures in order to assure the safety of the employees performing the servicing and maintenance. Lockout /tagout, blanking, blocking, etc., is often supplemented in these situations by the use of work permits and a system of continuous worker accountability


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Lockout/tagout 30*

Alternative Procedure to Group Lockout/Tagout - Example

In evaluating whether the equipment being served or maintained is so complex as to necessitate a departure from the normal group lockout/tagout procedures to the use of an alternative procedure as set forth below, the following factors (often occurring simultaneously) are some of those which must be evaluated: 

C Physical size and extent of the equipment being serviced/maintained; 
C Relative inaccessibility of the energy isolating devices; 
C Number of employees performing the servicing/maintenance; 
C Number of energy isolating devices to be locked/tagged out; 
C Interdependence and interrelationship of the components in the system or
 between different systems.

Once the equipment is shut down and the hazardous energy has been controlled, maintenance/servicing personnel, together with operations personnel, must verify that the isolation of the equipment is effective. The workers may walk through the affected work area to verify isolation. If there is a potential for the release or re‑accumulation of hazardous energy, verification of isolation must be continued. The servicing/maintenance workers may further verify the effectiveness of the isolation by the procedures that are used in doing the work (e.g., using a bleeder valve to verify depressurization, flange-breaking techniques, etc.). Throughout the maintenance and/or servicing activity, operations personnel normally maintain control of the equipment. The use of the work permit or _master tag_ system (with each employee signing on and signing off the job to ensure continual employee accountability), combined with verification of hazardous energy control, work procedures, and walk-through, is an acceptable approach to compliance with the group lockout/tagout and shift transfer provisions of the standard.

Specific issues related to the control of hazardous energy in complex process equipment are described below in a typical situation which could be found at any facility. This discussion is intended only as an example and is not anticipated to reflect operations at any specific facility.

1. Complex process equipment which is scheduled for servicing/ maintenance operations is generally identified by plant supervision. Plant supervision would issue specific work orders regarding the operations to be performed.

2. In most instances where complex process equipment is to be serviced or maintained, the process equipment operators can be expected to conduct the shutdown procedure. This is generally due to their in-depth knowledge of the equipment and the need to conduct the shutdown procedure in a safe, economic and specific sequence.


3. The operations personnel will normally prepare the equipment for lockout/tagout as they proceed and will identify the locations for blanks, blocks, etc., by placing _operations locks and/or tags_ on the equipment. The operations personnel can be expected to isolate the hazardous energy, and drain and flush fluids from the process equipment following a standard procedure or a specific work permit procedure.

4. Upon completion of shutdown, the operations personnel would review the intended job with the servicing and maintenance crew(s) and would assure their full comprehension of the energy controls necessary to conduct the servicing or maintenance safety. During or immediately after the review of the job, the servicing and maintenance crews would install locks, tags and/or special isolating devices at previously identified equipment locations following the specific work permit procedure.

5. Line openings necessary for the isolation of the equipment would normally be permitted only by special work permits issued by operations personnel. (Such line openings should be monitored by operations personnel as an added safety measure.

6. All of the previous steps should have been documented by a master system of accountability and retained at the primary equipment control station for the duration of the job. The master system of accountability may manifest itself as a Master Tag which is subsequently signed by all of the maintenance/servicing workers if they fully comprehend the details of the job and the energy isolation devices actuated or put in place. This signing by the respective workers further verifies that energy isolation training relative to this operation has been conducted.

7. After the system has been rendered safe, the authorized employees verify energy controls.

8. Specific work functions are controlled by work permits which are issued for each shift. Each day each authorized employee assigned must sign in on the work permit at the time of arrival to the job and sign out at departure. Signature, date, and time for sign-in and sign-out would be recorded and retained by the applicable crew supervisor who upon completion of the permit requirements would return the permit to the operations supervisor. Work permits could extend beyond a single shift and may subsequently be the responsibility of several supervisors.

9. Upon completion of the tasks required by the work permit, the authorized employees names can be signed off the Master Tag by their supervisor once all employees have signed off the work permit. The work permit is then attached to the Master Tag. (Accountability of exposed workers is maintained.)


10. As the work is completed by the various crews, the work permits and the
 accountability of personnel are reconciled jointly by the primary authorized employee and the operations supervisor.

11. During the progress of the work, inspection audits are conducted.

12. Upon completion of all work, the equipment is returned to the operations personnel after the maintenance and servicing crews have removed their locks, tags, and/or special isolating devices following the company procedure.

13. At this time all authorized employees who were assigned to the tasks are again accounted for and verified to be clear from the equipment area.

14. After the completion of the servicing/maintenance work, operations personnel remove the tags originally placed to identify energy isolation.

15. Operations personnel then begin checkout, verification and testing of the equipment prior to being returned to production service.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program*

WRITTEN SAMPLE SAFETY AND HEALTH PROGRAM CHECKLIST​ 

NOTE: This form has been supplied by the Michigan Department of Labor and Economic Growth to guide employers and employees as they develop a system to address workplace safety and health. As indicated, this form is a working tool and without the accompanying documentation does not certify or verify the existence of a Written Safety and Health Program.

The written system described by the employer must be reflected on a daily basis in practice at the workplace together with the documentation of activities involving safety and health.


Firm Name:___________________________________________ 

Address:______________________________________________ 

Phone: _______________________________________________ 

Type of Business: _______________________________________ 

Facility Manager:_______________________________________ 

Safety and Health Employer Rep:__________________________ 

Safety and Health Employee Rep: __________________________ 


MANAGEMENT COMMITMENT

This worksite meets its management commitment to safety and health through: (Check all that apply, place documents at end of this program.)

 Written Safety and Health program with duties and accountability.
 Designated Safety and Health person/department with duties and budget.
 Records showing Safety and Health goal setting and progress made.
 Safety and Health performance are a part of regular employee/supervisor evaluation.
 Safety and Health meetings, toolbox talks, agendas, minutes, actions taken.
 Safety and Health suggestion/promotion/incentive programs.
 Employee Safety/Health handbook (procedures, practices).
 Posts MIOSHA poster.
 Management takes action on identified Safety and Health concerns.
 Management sets, enforces, and follows Safety and Health rules.
Other: _____________________________________________________________________ 
___________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 1*

*EMPLOYEE INVOLVEMENT*


This worksite arranges for employee participation in the safety and health program through: (Check all that apply and place documents at the end of this program.)

 Employees represented on safety and health committee including: agendas, actions taken, 
 minutes.
 Written employee hazard reporting system or suggestion program with action taken.
 Negotiated safety and health contract language.
 Designated employee safety and health representatives.
 Employees participate as trainer, inspectors, and problem solvers.
 Employer has documented, completed or is preparing worker/manager safety and health 
 projects.
 Employees have input in arrangement and ******* of safety and health training, including 
 toolbox talk.
 Process for employees to report hazardous conditions to jobsite supervision.

Other: _________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 


*WORKSITE ANALYSIS*


This worksite tracks worker safety and health both before and after exposures and/or incidents through: (Check all that apply, place any documents at the end of this program.)

 Log 300 properly maintained and required supplementary forms filled out.
 Accidents and near misses investigated with corrective actions and follow-up.
 Copies of written inspections and surveys: insurance company, private consultant, fire 
 department, in-house as required by Safety and Health Standard (i.e., hearing
 conservation.)
 Job safety and health analysis, written job descriptions with safety and health
 responsibilities.
 Ergonomic analyses.
 Firm has safety and health as a priority when planning, designing, or implementing a job,
 task or process.
 A designated person makes regular worksite inspections to identify hazardous conditions
 and initiate correction.

Other: _________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 2*

HAZARD PREVENTION AND CONTROL

This worksite carries out an active program of identifying and controlling hazards through: (Check all that apply, place documents at the end of the program.)

 Written system to assure guards, housekeeping and personal protective equipment are
 essentially in place.
 Maintenance and repair schedules, orders, receipts for safety and health products.
 Written programs and procedures: lockout, respirator, right to know, confined space, 
 infection control, asbestos, benzene, lead, hearing conservation, forklift permits, as 
 required in place.
 Written disciplinary action against employees and/or supervisors for safety and health 
 infractions including remedies and follow-up.
 Timely reports of hazards and corrective actions.
 Safe work procedures.
 Copies of MIOSHA standards.
 Engineering controls in place, ventilation, isolation, reflective shields, special tools, 
 fixtures.
 First aid, return to work, light duty, medical controls, and emergency preparedness in 
 place.
 Employees and supervisors can state hazards of task/tool and safe work procedures.
 Employees are aware firm has method for identification and correction of hazards and can 
 recall examples.
 Supervisors correct and reinforce safe and healthful work practices as part of daily routine.
Other: __________________________________________________________________________
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ 

SAFETY AND HEALTH TRAINING

This worksite provides information on safety and health protection to employees through: (Check all that apply and place documents at the end of this program.)

 Training records: dates, trainees, and subjects.
 New employee safety orientation.
 Standards based training in place: right to know, noise, lockout, lift truck, confined space, 
 ergonomics, infection control, asbestos, hazwoper, tools, ppe., first aid (documented).
 Safety literature, bulletin board, posters, stickers.
 Apprentice or other off-site safety and health training can be documented.
 Supervisors can explain rules and procedures for safety and health and how they teach and 
 enforce them.
 Employees can explain how and why they need to do their jobs in a safe and healthful 
 manner.
 Training is given periodically and pertains to the hazards of the job.

Other: __________________________________________________________________________
_________________________


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 3*

WRITTEN SAFETY AND HEALTH​ PROGRAM GUIDELINE​ 
NOTE: This template has been supplied by the Michigan Department of Labor and Economic Growth to guide employers and employees as they develop a system to address workplace safety and health. This template is a working tool to help you begin integrating safety and health into your organization. Additional documentation will need to be developed to verify the existence of a written safety and health program.

The written program described by the employer must be a part of nearly every program, activity and department in the organization and reflected on a daily basis in practice in the workplace.


Establishment Name: ______________________________________________________________

Address: _____________________________________________________________________

City: _____________________________________________________________________

Phone: _________________________ Type of Business: ____________________________

*Chief Executive Officer: ___________________________________________________________*


Employer Safety and Health Representative: ___________________________________________

Employee Safety and Health Representative: ___________________________________________



MANAGEMENT COMMITMENT

Our corporate culture can directly influence the success of the safety and health program. Our management must play a major role to ensure its success. Our management commitment requires managing safety and health like other organizational concerns, integrating safety and health into the entire organization, becoming personally involved and assuming accountability for safety and health.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 4*

1. SAFETY AND HEALTH POLICY ​ 
“_Every employee at (Name of Establishment) is entitled to a safe and healthful workplace. All employees will follow safe and healthful work practices, obey safety and health rules and regulations, and work in a manner, which maintains high safety and health standards. We will provide and maintain, safe and healthful working conditions, and we will establish and insist upon work methods and practices that promote a safe and healthful workplace at all times. Nurturing a positive employee environment_ _with open communication, employee involvement and participation, and respect will help (Name of Establishment) achieve high safety and health performance.” _

_____________________________________________​ Signature/ Chief Executive Officer


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 5*

1. SAFETY COORDINATOR’S RESPONSIBILITY​ 
 It is the responsibility of (Name/Title) to coordinate, implement and administer (Name of 
 Establishment) safety and health program. Responsibilities include:

· Conduct or facilitate safety and health training.​· Serve as a safety and health staff resource for supervisors and employees.​· Create statistical reports that compare severity and frequency rates against prior records. ​· Accompany work site managers on all regulatory inspections (e.g., MIOSHA, Fire Inspector, etc.) ​ 
 (List other company-specific assigned safety and health responsibilities.)


2. SUPERVISOR’S RESPONSIBILITY

Our supervisor’s attitude plays an important part in obtaining or preventing the acceptance of safe and healthful work practices, policies, and procedures. It is the supervisor’s responsibility to identify potential hazards, identify methods to control or eliminate the hazards, ensure employees engage in safe and healthful work practices, and ensure employees receive safety and health training to do their work. Safety and health performance will be part of our supervisor’s evaluation.

 (List other company-specific assigned safety and health supervisory responsibilities).


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 7*

1. SAFETY AND HEALTH COMMITTEE

Our management will take an active role on the safety and health committee. At least annually the safety and health committee will develop written safety and health goals and track monthly progress. These goals will be communicated to all employees. Our committee will be comprised of management and hourly employees. Members will be (Elected/Appointed/Volunteer) and will serve on the committee for (Length of Time).

 (See Employee Involvement on page 4 for additional safety committee information.)


2. RESPONDING TO SAFETY AND HEALTH ISSUES

Our management will take prompt consistent action when responding to safety and health issues. They will demonstrate our management commitment to addressing safety and health concerns and fostering employee participation. 

Our management will develop a mechanism for employees to report hazards or potential hazards and respond to safety and health issues in a timely manner.

(Name/Title) will review, investigate and take any necessary and appropriate action on all employee reports of hazards or potential hazards. The employee reporting the hazard or potential hazard will be notified of the outcome. 

 (Reporting hazards or potential hazards will be without reprisal.)


3. SAFETY AND HEALTH MEETINGS​ 
(Name/Title) will hold safety and health meetings to communicate with employees on safety and health issues. These meetings will be held (Monthly/Quarterly) or more often if needed. 


4. POLICIES, PROCEDURES, SAFETY AND HEALTH RULES ​Our management is responsible for implementing major decisions, policies and safety and health procedures. Specific safety and health procedures as required by MIOSHA will be put in writing such as; lockout, right to know, personal protective equipment assessment and certification, confined space, respiratory program, etc. Copies of these written programs are available in (Location). Written safety and health rules will be posted at (Location) and communicated with all employees. These rules will be enforced and followed by everyone at our facility. The required MIOSHA posters will be posted (Location).


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 8*

*EMPLOYEE INVOLVEMENT*


1. SAFETY AND HEALTH COMMITTEE​ 
 The purpose of our safety and health committee is to participate in the implementation of
 the safety and health program at (Name of Establishment).
Our committee will be comprised of management and employee representatives. Our committee will meet (Monthly/Quarterly).

 The committee will:

· Have a formal agenda.​· Have defined goals and objectives.​· Address safety and health issues.​· Record and post minutes of the meetings.​· Involve employees in problem solving.​· Document action taken and post on the bulletin boards for all employees to read and/or comment.​ 
 Committee members are: 

 _______________ _______________ _______________

 _______________ _______________ _______________ 


2. SAFETY INSPECTIONS
Our employees will participate in regular safety and health inspections (Monthly/Quarterly) to help identify potentially hazardous conditions and initiate corrections. Findings will be presented to (Name/Title/Safety and Health Committee) for review. Corrective action will be implemented under the direction of (Name/Title) in a timely manner.

3. SUGGESTION SYSTEM​ 
Our employees are encouraged to make safety and health suggestions to help improve a process, prevent an accident, or to make any improvement in the safety and health program. The suggestion system will be implemented by (Name/Title) who will be responsible for determining priority and the proper means of implementation. Safety suggestions will be shared with the safety and health committee for input. Suggestion forms can be placed in suggestion boxes at (Location) or given directly to (Name/Title).


4. EMPLOYEE PARTICIPATION/INPUT​ 
 Our employees will be given an opportunity to provide input regarding recommendations
 on safety and health products, procedures, and training as it pertains to daily work 
 operations. For example, employees may be given some responsibility to test out products 
 or conduct research to substantiate recommendations. Employee input may be provided 
 through the suggestion system, report of hazard, or through actions the safety and health 
 committee initiates. Employees may participate as a trainer, inspector or problem solver.


WORKSITE ANALYSIS

We will conduct a worksite analysis, through systematic actions that provide information as needed to recognize and understand the hazards and potential hazards of our workplace. Listed below are types of worksite analysis actions that can assist with making an inventory of potential hazards in our workplace:
​A. Comprehensive hazard surveys (insurance inspections, MIOSHA On-site, etc.).​B. Hazard analysis of changes in the workplace (new equipment, new processes).​C. Regular site safety and health inspections (employee & management).​D. Employee reports of hazards or potential hazards.​E. Accident and incident investigations with corrective actions and follow-up.​F. Injury and illness trend analysis.​G. Personal protective equipment assessment.​H. Job safety analysis.​I. Ergonomic analysis.​J. Specific identification of confined spaces.​K. Identification of energy sources for specific machines. ​L. Copies of written inspections and surveys by: fire department, in-house as required by safety and health standards (e.g., overhead crane inspections, powered industrial truck daily inspection, etc.).​ 
​1. NEW EQUIPMENT, PROCESS, AND FACILITY HAZARD ANALYSIS​ 
(Name/Title) will analyze new facilities, equipment, processes, and materials for hazards and potential hazards. Findings will be documented and plans developed to minimize or design out the hazards.


2. JOB SAFETY ANALYSIS (JSA) AND PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT

The main purpose of our JSA is to prevent accidents by anticipating and eliminating hazards. (Name/Title) will periodically perform the JSA and personal protective equipment assessments to assure the appropriate safeguards and protection are in place and to develop safe work practices and procedures.


3. EMPLOYEE REPORT OF HAZARDS​ 
Our employees play a key role in identifying, controlling and reporting hazards that may occur or already exist in the workplace. Employee reports of potential hazards can be an effective tool to trigger a closer look at a piece of equipment, operation, or how work is being performed. Reports of potential hazards can also provide suggestions to eliminate a hazard.


4. ACCIDENT/INCIDENT INVESTIGATION​ 
We will conduct an investigation for all accidents/incidents. Our primary goal of conducting an investigation is to determine the “root cause” and implement corrective action to prevent the risk of future occurrence. Investigation reports can help determine injury and illness trends over time, so that patterns with common causes can be identified and prevented. Investigations are not intended to place blame. 

Accidents and “near-miss” incidents will be investigated by (Name/Title). The reports will be reviewed by (Name/Safety Committee) within (Days/Hours) of an accident/incident.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 9*

HAZARD PREVENTION AND CONTROL

Our management will develop systems to prevent and control hazards. These include; the establishment of controls through engineering, work practice, personal protective equipment, and/or administrative actions; systems to track hazard correction; preventive maintenance systems; emergency preparation; and medical program.

Our written system will be implemented to assure guards, housekeeping, and personal protective equipment are provided and being used. 

A written plan of action for the correction of hazards found in the work place will be implemented by (Name/Title). Actions will be communicated to all employees. 


A machine-specific maintenance schedule will be established by (Name/Title). Maintenance logs will be kept to document work performed and repairs scheduled or ordered. Receipts will be kept for the purchase of safety devices or other safety and health products. 

Required written programs such as; lockout/tagout, respiratory protection, right to know, confined space, blood borne infectious diseases, asbestos, benzene, lead, hearing conservation, and fork lift permits will be developed. 

Copies of applicable MIOSHA standards will be located at (Location) for employee review. 

Our supervisors will correct and reinforce safe and healthful work practices as part of their daily routine. Our written disciplinary procedure will assist in fair and consistent enforcement, and will include remedies and follow-up.

Through a team effort all employees at (Name of Establishment) will make “safety checks” a part of routine work practices.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 10*

SAFETY AND HEALTH TRAINING

Our goal of safety and health training is to provide a mechanism for our employees to understand safety and health hazards, and how to protect themselves and others. Safety and health training programs include determining the training needs, involving our employees in the program design and implementing the training. 

Our training should be designed for the type of work and potential hazards employees may be exposed to. Listed below by groups are the employees that need training:

· Supervisors ​· Maintenance ​· Hourly/Line Workers​· Set up Operators​· Machine Operators​· Office Workers​· Other (Contractors, temporary, etc.)​​All of our employees at (Name of Establishment) will be thoroughly trained to perform their jobs safely and productively. Our employee training will be documented and reviewed as necessary to ensure consistent safe and healthful work practices.


1. TRAINING SHOULD BE CONDUCTED​​A. For new and current employees.​B. When required by a specific standard, equipment, or procedure.​C. When new methods are developed or changed.​D. When an employee’s responsibilities or designated job duties change.​E. When a pattern of unsafe or unhealthy behaviors are observed.​F. When new hazards are identified.​G. When new controls are implemented.​H. When personal protective equipment is provided.​I. When an employee shows a deficiency in knowledge of a company rule and procedure.​ 

2. TRAINING RECORDS​ 
A. All training records are kept in the safety and health training files in (Location). The records will be maintained by (Name/Title). Training documents will include; who was trained, training subject, *******, and date.
B. Our training schedules will follow, at a minimum, the training requirements of the MIOSHA standards.​C. Our training shall consist of a combination of lecture, discussion, interactive computer learning, videotape, written materials, practical training and testing.​ 

3. NEW EMPLOYEE TRAINING​​A. Our new employee training program will be provided for all new employees and will ​be specific for the duties performed. New employee training will be conducted before the employee operates equipment or machinery or exposed to hazards. Training will be conducted by (Name/Title).​​B. Examples of training to be conducted:​ * Hazard Communication Program * Respiratory Protection Program
 * Confined Space Entry * Hearing Conservation Program
 * Lockout/Tagout * Ergonomics 
 * Personal Protective Equipment * HAZWOPER 
 * Powered Industrial Trucks * Asbestos 
 * First Aid/CPR 
 * Bloodborne Infectious Diseases 


4. SAFETY LITERATURE-BULLETIN BOARD​ 
At (Name of Establishment), a portion of our bulletin board is reserved for safety and health documents, memos, safety and health committee minutes.


5. SAFETY AND HEALTH WORK OBSERVATIONS​ 
 Safety and health work observations will be performed periodically by supervisors. 

Safety and health work observations ensure; 1) an employee has the knowledge to perform the work as trained, and 2) is actually performing their work task as trained. Specific observations or audits are especially critical for lockout/tagout, confined space, or where the risk of exposure is high. Results will be documented and follow-up training will be provided as needed.


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*Written Sample Safety And Health Program 11*

Safety and Health Program Order Form​​Building your Organization’s Safety and Health Manual​​​​This kit is available to provide assistance in developing a written safety and health program. Because all businesses differ in many aspects, each company should tailor their own program and formulate safety and health procedures and rules applicable to their own conditions and/or work environments.

A written and implemented safety and health program will help reduce injuries and accidents and minimize potential hazards in the workplace. With a commitment from top management and the entire workforce, you and your company can implement an effective safety and health program.

The following items can be used separately or combined to help you write and implement a Safety and Health program. Please mark the needed materials and request your documents from the Michigan Occupational Safety and Health Administration, Consultation Education and Training Division.



_________ SP #16 Personal Protective Equipment for General Industry
_ This booklet reviews types of personal protective equipment, how to_
_ conduct an assessment, information on training and sample forms._

_________ SP #22 Right to Know Hazard Communication Compliance Guide
_This booklet contains information on training, assessing the chemical hazards in your workplace, and developing your program._

_________ SP #27 Lockout/Tagout Compliance Guide
 _This booklet reviews all required areas of comprehensive lockout_
_ tagout program. It includes examples and suggestions to consider in_
_ developing a program._

_
_

_________ SP #28 Confined Space Entry Training and Workshop
_This booklet is a sample program with worksheets designed to help an employer in developing a system to control hazards associated with entries in a permit required confined space._

_________ CET #5230 BID Exposure Control Plan for Limited Exposure
_This booklet is designed to help an employer develop a bloodborne infectious control program._


_________ CET #5730 Model Respiratory Protection Program (Replaced by 
 USDOL OSHA Sample Respiratory Protection Program)
_ This compliance guide is to help you design your respirator program._

Reference materials: _Guides to help you implement your safety and health program._

__________ MSC-00-29 Safety Basics and Program Implementation

__________ Consultation form 33 - Safety and Health Program Assessment Worksheet


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*A Five Step Process for Finding WMSD* Hazards in Your Workplace (*Work-Related Mus*


A Five Step Process 
for 
Finding WMSD* Hazards in Your Workplace
 (**W*ork-Related *M*usculo-*S*keletal *D*isorders


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/251735/1222238583.zip


----------



## مروان البرنس (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اردت ان استخدم الموقع فى الرفع لانى لم ارفع اى ملفات من قبل ... انشاء الله سيتم وضع كل المشاركات السابقة فى مشاركة واحدة بعد الانتهاء من رفعهم فى روابط تيسيرا على الاخوة الزملاء .. واشكركم على الرد


----------



## ماهر عيون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

عرض تقديمى عن السقالات


----------



## محمود الزاكي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا غسان وجزاك الله خيير
بس بعض التعريفات بتقول انو ال incident اشمل من ال accident يعني بضم الحادث العرضي والحادث المفاجئ بصوره مختصره هو عباره عن accident and near miss

,ويعض التعريفات بتتفق مع رايك بس انا كنت عايز اعرف الاصح والاكثر شيوعا 
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ماهر عيون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*كيف تحمى منزلك من الحرائق*

اقدم لكم اليوم بعض النصائح الواجب العمل بها لحمايه منازلنا من خطر الحريق
راجيا المولى ان يجنبنا اخطارها المدمره


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*كل المشاركات السابقة على فايل واحد عشان خاطر عيون الاستاذ سيد والمهندس غسان*

كل المشاركات السابقة على فايل واحد عشان خاطر عيون الاستاذ سيد والمهندس غسان ... 


http://www.mediafire.com/file/jngyqve4jwj/New




ودلوقتى احصل على احدث واقوى دورات السيفتى باسعارها واماكنها وطريقة الحجز - الاوشا - السقالات - البلاتينية - الهازوب - الناسب سيفتى دبلومة - الفاير مارشال - تقييم المحاطر .. 

على الرابط التالى http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrnftgnjzgm/دورات السيفتى .rar


----------



## sayed00 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك مروان و كل عام و انت بخير 

كده وفرت علينا الجرى ياخوى و احنا صايمين..


----------



## sayed00 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير ماهر

عرض مفيد و جميل


----------



## sayed00 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى محمود
كل عام و انت بخير

موضوع الى انت بتتكلم فيه كان احد النقاشات بينا كمجموعه من متخصصى السلامه فى احد المؤتمرات و فى النهايه الجميع ادلى بدلوه و استطيع ان اقول لك انهم اختلفو فى التعريف كما اننى سوف اختلف مع مهندسنا غسان المره دى و اتفق مع ما قلته انت فى الاول بان ال incident هو الاعم و يشمل accident , neer miss, danger case,,,, 

و لكن كل شركة تتفق مع ما سوف تعرف به كل منهم

و اشكرك


----------



## ماهر عيون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم يأخ سيد واعدك بالمزيد


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ياباشا هوة الصيام ياثر فيك بردو ؟ دة انت امل مصر فى كاس العالم .......


----------



## sayed00 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشى يابوتريكه

انت و حسن شحاته املنا فى الدوره الرمضانيه


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يا باشا انا وابو تريكة وانت وحسن شحاتة .. معلش لازم نراعى عامل السن ... ربنا يديك الصحة يا عمنا


----------



## sayed00 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

و الله انت عسل

كده انت ظلمتنى مع حسن شحاته و لعلمك انا اصغر منك يعنى لسه بلعب مع الناشئين ..


----------



## مروان البرنس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

هههه ياباشا مانا قولت كدة بردو .... دة انت من زمن الفن الجميل ...


----------



## اسامةعباس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جداجدا


----------



## محمود الزاكي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*Tool boox Talk*

أخواني الاعزاء سوف تجون في هذا الملف عدد من الtoolbox talk المتنوعه والمفيده والمختصره وهي عباره عن تحليل المخاطر المختلفه في موقع العمل و يمكن ان تستخدم ايضا JSA اتمني من الله ان تعم الفايده للحميع


----------



## ماهر عيون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمود على تلك المعلومات القيمه وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## مروان البرنس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخ محمود على هذة المعلومات القيمة .. جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لك أخ مروان
فهذا أفضل حيث أننا في المنتدى نبحث عن النوعية وليس عن الكمية
ومن اجل ذلك قمت بتجميع ملفاتك في عدة مواضيع ليسهل الحصول عليها من قبل الأخوة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ملفات رائعة
في المشاركات الأولى
نتمى منك دوام الاستمرار بتقديم الملفات المفيدة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخ ماهر

عرض مفيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ مروان على المجهود
وهاهي الملفات قد جمعت في ملف واحد
كما ان الأخ مروان قد قام بتحميلها كلها على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103201.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ مروان على المجهود
وهاهي الملفات قد جمعت في ملف واحد
كما ان الأخ مروان مشكوراً قد قام بتحميلها كلها على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103201.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ مروان على المجهود


----------



## ماهر عيون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*دليل لكل الاباء ( كيف نحمى اطفالنا )*

هذا الدليل يهم الجميع ويحتوى على نصائح لحمايه اطفالنا


----------



## مروان البرنس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

يابشمهندس غسان انت كبيرنا ولازم نتعلم منك ... كل سنة وانت طيب يا باشا


----------



## مروان البرنس (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا باشا ... بس انا لسة متجوزتش .. عموما انا هحفظها عشان لما اخلف انشاء الله


----------



## ahmedspec (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*الى جميع الساده الاعضاء والى الساده المحترمين الذين فى المشاركة*

اولا انا اعتذر عن كتابتى باسلوب غير مفهوم لدى الزملاء المطلوب الاتى:-
1- اعطاء امثله مثل المثال الذى قدمه الاستاز احمد ( جزاه الله خير ) عن الاهداف العامه 
( النماذج والامثله المطلوبه لتكون المرجع الذى يتم الاسترشاد به لان مجالات التطبيق عديده )
2- انا حتى الان لا اعرف كيف استفاد من المستدات الخاصه بمواصفة الايزو فانا قمت بتطبيق الايزو 9001 وعندى دليل للجوده ونريد فى المصنع اننحصل على شهادة الايزو 14001-18001 لانها اصبحت ملزمه لينا من قبل العملاء
3- هل من الممكن استخدام دليل الجوده فى مواصفة الايزو 9001 لتطبيق مواصفة الايزو 14001 او 18001 اواى مواصفة اخرى مثل الايزو 22001 وغيرها ( كيف يمكن التعديل فى دليل الجوده وفى الاجراءات والوثائق عند تطبيق هذه المواصفات
4- وجب التنبيه على انى اثق كل الثقه فى الله اولا ثم فى الساده الكرام اعضاء المنتدى وانما كان انتقاضى لهولاء الذين يبخلون بالعلم الذى منحهم الله اياه ليكون ذلك بمثابة رساله اليهم من خلال المنتدى قال رسول الله فى الحديث الشريف اذا مات ابن ادام انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث ومنها او علم ينتفع به او صدقة جاريه
وجزاكم الله خير ورفع بكم الامة الاسلاميه ونفع بعلمكم المسلمين


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

منور..على هذا الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور مهندس ماهر

و لكن مش عارف ليه الملف بطيئ جدا فى التنزيل ...


----------



## ماهر عيون (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلامه على الطريق*

اقدم لكم اليوم ملف بتضمن شرح وصور واحصاءات خاصه بسلامه الطرق


----------



## مروان البرنس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك يا اخى عسا الله ان يجعلة مفيدا لك ...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

دليل مفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ ماهر


----------



## متعب وشاحي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## sayed00 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ماهر

اعتقد ان القيادة بأمان و الالتزام بقواعد السلامه هو ثقافه و تعتمد على مدى قناعة السائق ان ذلك شوف يحافظ على حياته


----------



## العبيكان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*الاخ غسان والاعضاء الكرام طلب في تحديد مستقبل ومساعدة*

كل عام وانت بخير وخواتم مرضية اخ غشان
عزيزي انا مقيم في الامارات وكنت اعمل في مجال العقارات ولدي ثانوية عامة
وبصراحة اتمنى ان اعمل في شركات البترول هنا في الامارات لما لها من امتيازات وحسنات
طبعا انا طموحي اعمل في منصات البترول oil rig
ومثل ما ذكرن سابقا لم اكمل دراستي الا الثانوية العامة
فانا محتار ما الذي يناسبني لكي اتوفق في المستقبل في العمل في شركات البترول
طبعا ما عندي مجال اللي اني اكون اطفائي او في السلامة المهنية كونها لا تتطلب الا دورات طبعا على حسب اعتقادي
فارجوا منك ان تنصحني ولك دعاء خالص لوجه الله في الاواخر بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

لك الشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اسامةعباس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*Safety Performance Indicators 2007 data*

الأخوة الاعزاء
إليكم الرابط الخاص بتقرير مؤشرات السلامة العالمي خلال عام 2007 للشركات العاملة في مجال الزيت والغاز الاعضاء في منظمة الدول المنتجة للزيت والغاز Oil & GAS Producers (OGP).
وهو من التقارير القيمة التي تصدر سنويا وتوضح معدلات تكرار الحوادث بصناعة الزيت والغاز واسبابها وتحليلها احصائيا ويمكن الاستفادة به في عمليات مقارنة الاداء الخاص بالسلامة والصحة المهنية بشركتك.

http://www.ogp.org.uk/pubs/409.pdf

ويسعدني تلقي أي استفسار أو ايضاح من أعضاء المنتدي

خالص تحياتي

أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا بمصر


----------



## sayed00 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ممتاز الملف .. مشكور اخى اسامه

و لكن لدى طلب ... لو عندك احصائيات و معدلات خاصه بماجالات اخرى غير الببترول اكون شاكر

كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## مروان البرنس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخ العبيكان ... كونك لاتحمل الا الثانوية العامة فهذا شئ لا يعيبك ومن حقك ان تعمل فى مجال البترول فى الامارات اذا كان هذا حلمك ... فقط عليك اخذ بعض الدورات وبالخصوص دورة تسمى الهازوب ودورة ثانية تسمى السقالات اذا اردت العمل فى شركات البترول .... 
وهذا الملف يوضح لك كيف واين تستطيع ان تاخذ هذة الدورة واسعارها وربنا يوفقك باذن الله تعالى ولا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء .. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mrnftgnjzgm


----------



## الطالبالصغير (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وتقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## العبيكان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

والله سعدت جداااا لردك اخي الكريم بعد ان انتابني اليأس عندما رايت موضوعي ينزل وعدة مشاهدات من دون ان يكلف اي شخص نفسه بالرد علي وطبعا اعضاء هذا القسم عندهم خلفيات اكثر مننا
على العموم خي الكريم اجدد شكري العميق لك وبارك الله فيك
ولك دعوى صادقة انشاء الله وهذا ما نملكه


----------



## العبيكان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم مروان لا ادري ان كان العطل في الملف من عندي او من عندك كوني حاولت ان احمله وكان تمام وعندما حاولت ان افتح الملف انفتح لي برنامج ادوب رايتر دون ان يطلع شيء لي
فلا اعلم ما هو السبب كوني قد مرت علي هذه المشكلة تكرارا في هذا القسم وقد حاولت فتح بعض الملفات ولن بعد ان احملها اعجز عن فتحها
فيا ريت من لديه علم يفيدنا به والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## الطالبالصغير (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك وغفر لنا ولك ....... آمين.......


----------



## القمرايا (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*مساوىء زراعة الأسنان ومساوىء الزرعات التي لا تحتوي على الزيركون*

لقد ظل الأنسان منذ قدم الزمان يحلم بأسنان تماثل أسنانه الحقيقيةالتي فقدها مع العمر ، وقد مرت زراعة الأسنان بخطوات كثيرة حتى وصلت إلى ما عليه الأن ، مع أنها كانت تواجه دائماً مشكلة التهابات اللثة المزمنةالتي قد تصاحب زراعة الأسنان ،و لكن بفضل الأبحاث العلمية في هذا المجال وبفضل مادة الزيركون تم السيطرة على هذه المشكلة بإذن الله 
كما تعلموا عالم أستخدام الزيركون ( الزيركون يسمى بالعربية الزيرقون وهو حجر كريم يشبه الألماس ) في طب الأسنان لا ذال جديداً في العالم ولم يمضي على أستخدامه سوى بضعة سنين وقد بدى أستخدامه في هذا المجال لسببين جوهريين :
الأول هو خاصيته العجيبة وحيويته تجاه اللثة ، فقد أكتشف في هذا الفلز أنه يلتحم مع اللثة تماماً كما تلتحم الأسنان مع اللثة المحيطة بها
السبب الثاني هي قوة التحمل ضد الكسر ولونه وشفافيته بحيث يتم تلوينه باللون الذي نرغب بالأضافة إلى أن لونه يتطابق مع لون الأسنان الحقيقية .
لذلك كله شاع أستخدامه في تلبيس الأسنان ، وفي الأونة الأخيره تم إضافته إلى زرعات الأسنان المصنوعة بالأساس من مادة التيتانيوم ، ففي الجزء العلوي من الزرعة كما هو مبين من الصورة 





تم إضافة حلقة من الزيركون وظيفتها التفاعل ولالتحام مع اللثة ، ففي حين أن الجزء السفلي المصنوع من مادة التيتانيوم يلتحم مع العظم فإن الجزء العلوي يلتحم مع اللثة وبذلك يشكل بهذا لالتحام زرعة أسنان كاملة ملتحمة بشكل كامل مع اللثة والعظم تشابه بذلك إلى حداً كبير الأسنان الطبيعية .




ماذا يستفاد من هذه الخاصية :
كما هو معلوم في الزرعات القديمة تحتاج دائماً إلى التنظيف والمتابعة للجيب الذي يكون مفتوح بين الزرعة واللثة ( بإعتبار أن اللثة لا تلتحم مع الزرعة المصنوعة من التيتانيوم فقط في الجزء العلوي ) مما يؤدي بشكل مستمر إلى التهابات حول الزرعة بعكس النوع الجديد الذي يقضي على هذا الجيب عن طريق الالتحام مع هذا الجسم الغريب . 




لاحظ التحام التحام الزرعة ذات الحلقة الزيركونية مع اللثة 




قبل 




بعد 
وهذه صورة أخرى لاحظ كيف أن اللثة تنمو حول التلبيسات وحول الحلقة وتغطي المسافة بين اللثة والزرعات 
هذا الموضوع منقول عن موقع أسنانك لدكتور أنس نعنوع
www.asnanaka.com


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخ أسامة على الملف


----------



## sayed00 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*عيدكم مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك*



 


[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*تقبل الله صيامكم وجميع طاعاتكم*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*وجعلنا وإياكم من عتقاء الشهر الكريم*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*عيدكم مبارك.. وعساكم من العايدين والسالمين*[/FONT]​ 

*وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## ماهر عيون (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير 
كل عام وانت بخير يامهندس سيد
وكل عام ونحن الى الله اقرب وعلى طاعته ادوم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير
أعاده الله على أمتنا العربية والاسلامية باليمن والبركة
آملين من الله أن نصلي صلاة العيد القادم في الأقصى المبارك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً على المعلومات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم
الجميل في منتدانا هو مساعدة الأخوة لبعضهم


----------



## sayed00 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> كل عام وأنتم بخير
> أعاده الله على أمتنا العربية والاسلامية باليمن والبركة
> آملين من الله أن نصلي صلاة العيد القادم في الأقصى المبارك


 
اللهم ارزقنا جميعا صلاة فى الاقصى المبارك


----------



## الطالبالصغير (30 سبتمبر 2008)

تقبل الله منا ومنكم 
عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بخير , الله يوفق العبيكان لما يحب


----------



## مروان البرنس (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم العبيكان ... الملف سليم مائة فى المائة ولاحظ الردود لن تجد اى مشكلة عند من حملو الملف 
,,,, الملف عند فكة سوف يظهر بصيغة ميكروسوف باور بوينت ,,, اقترح لك ان تنزل ويندوز جديد يوجد بة برنامج اوفيس قوى ابتداء من اوفيس الفين او الفين وثلاثة ... حاول ان تفعل مانصحتك بة وسوف انتظر ردك وربنا يوفقك انشاء الله وكل عام وانتم طيبين جميعا


----------



## العبيكان (1 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي الكريم والله عجزت عن فتح الملف
فقد رايت لك عدة عروض لدكاترة ومنهم الدكتور وجدي وسوف يلقون محاضرات عن دورات معتمدة
فارجوا منك ان تعمل لي حل في هذا الملف لاقرا مافيه واعرف كيف اتواصل 
لاني اعتقد باني ساتي الى مصر لاخذ كل الدورات التي كتبتها السقالات والهازوب والاوشا
كون اسعارها معقووولة جدااا
انا كنت رايح على السعودية بتاريخ 14 /10 /2008 لاخذ دورة واحدة فقط وهي جنرال اندستري يعني اوشا في الصناعة العامة
وتكلفتها 5000 ريال سعودي تخيل من غير مصاريف السفر ووووالخ
فارجوا منك ان تساعدني بسرعة كي الحق على المواعيد واتصل بمركز الاستاذ وانشاء الله ساكمل معه باقي عندما ياتي الى الامارات كما اشرت
اقترح ان تنسخ الملف الى ملف وورد اذا امكن
او ارسله الى نسخ الى *****ي genyor*************
ارجوا من المهندس غسان ان لا يحذف ال***** للضرورة
واخيرااا اشكر الاخ مروان على ما يقوم به من خدمة لاخوانه وكل القائمين على المنتدى
وشكر خاص للمهندس غسان
وشكرااااااا


----------



## العبيكان (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ غسان ارجوا ان يتم السماح بظهور بريدي وكما هو ظاهر لك انا لست معلن او مسوق وانما اريد ان استفيد
ومشكور


----------



## اسامةعباس (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز/ سيد

الروابط التالية بها احصائيات عن الاصابات مصنفة طبقا لنوع الصناعة والعوامل الشخصية مثل السن ونوعية الاصابة وسببها ولكن علي مستوي الولايات الامريكية فقط ....أرجو أن تكون مفيدة لك.
http://www.bls.gov/iif/oshwc/osh/os/ostb1611.pdf
http://www.bls.gov/iif/oshbulletin2005.htm

خالص تحياتي،،
أسامة


----------



## sayed00 (1 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اسامه

و كل عام و انت بخير

عربيا اعتقد انه من الصعب وجود احصائيات و ايضا من الظلم المقارنه بالاحصائيات الامريكيه

لانه عندما تضع للشركه Kpi لابد ان تكون واقعى حتى تستطيع ان تحققه

اعتقد انك تؤيدنى الرأى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

العبيكان قال:


> الاخ غسان ارجوا ان يتم السماح بظهور بريدي وكما هو ظاهر لك انا لست معلن او مسوق وانما اريد ان استفيد
> ومشكور


أخي الكريم:
لست أنا من يقوم بحذف البريد وإنما هذا يتم بشكل آلي من خلال برمجة الموقع بموجب شروط الانتساب التي وافقتم عليها عند اشتراككم
يمكنكم استعمال خاصية الرسائل الخاصة من أجل اتواصل


----------



## العبيكان (2 أكتوبر 2008)

أخواي مروان و العبيكان
تركت لكم وقتاً كافياً .. أليس كذلك
عسى أن يوفقكما الله
:78:


----------



## مروان البرنس (2 أكتوبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بالف صحة وخير باذن الله ...


----------



## متميز100 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الكل بحاجة اللى ه\ الملف


----------



## sayed00 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*مجرد دعابه هندسيه*

HAPPY EID​ 






​ 
كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي سيد:
يبدو أنك نسيت وضع الدعابة


----------



## lakdhar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً للأخوة:

رنا نور
مروان البرنس
lakdhar

على المشاركة
وما أسعدني فعلاً بردكم هو أن هناك أخوة يعودون للصفحات السابقة التي تحتوي على كثير من المواضيع الهامة ولا يكتفون بمتابعة الصفحة الأولى فقط
وفقكم الله
وندعو الله عز وجل أن نكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## اسامةعباس (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف مبروك ومن نجاح إلي نجاح بإذن الله
تمنياتي بالتوفيق للمنتدي وجميع الزملاء والاعضاء
تحياتي 
أسامة مدني​


----------



## lakdhar (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع فهو مفيد بالنسبة الى كل مهندس في السلامة الصناعية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

تم الاغلاق كون الملف قد حذف من الموقع المحمل عليه لكن قمنا بتحميل *الملفات على الرابط التالي:*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=78217*


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً لتواصلكم

سيتم إغلاق الموضوع كونه حقق الفائدة المرجوة منه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير

سيتم إغلاق الموضوع لانتهاء العيد


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات مفيدة حقا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور
اللهم اقر اعيننابصلاح اولادنا
اللهم بارك لنا في اهلينا واجمعنا معهم في مستقر رحمتك في جنات ونهر
اللهم اجعلنا من مقيمي الصلاة ومن زرياتنا
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## مصطفى محمد فياض (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أريد من الأخوة إذا كان لديهم الأجراءات والخطوات التى يجب اتخاذها لتطبيق هذة المواصفة من FORMS وامنثلة مطبقة فليرسلها لنا وجزاه الله خيرا وخصوصا الدليل التالى
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*Download The Essential Occupational Health & Safety Manual and Kit *[/FONT]

أريد من الأخوة إذا كان لديهم الأجراءات والخطوات التى يجب اتخاذها لتطبيق هذة المواصفة من FORMS وامنثلة مطبقة فليرسلها لنا وجزاه الله خيرا وخصوصا الدليل التالى
[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]*Download The Essential Occupational Health & Safety Manual and Kit *[/FONT]


----------



## safetyman (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks for that we need the more


----------



## mohannad (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*كتاب البديل*

:19: كتاب غني عن التعريف للطب البديل ويحتوي على علاج عشبي لمختلف انواع الامراض :19:


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود مشكور
لكن القوائم العربي مكتوية هيروغليفى مش عارف ما هو العيب !!!!


----------



## اميرةالسلام (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شيء مهم السلامة والعافية شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## أبومعد (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع على الموضوع وشكرا على الترجمة مهندس محمد .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

برنامج جديد ومفيد للغاية وقوائمه باللغة العربية نظامية (قد يكون لديك مشكلة بالوندوز أخ أحمد)
يفيد في بعض نواحي الأمراض التي تنتج عن المهن مما يجعله مناسب لقسمنا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل عضو المنتدى 
برجاء إتاحة مجموعة المحاضرات بورد أو بور بوينت ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي ارجو إتاحة مجموعة المحاضرات بورد أو بور بوينت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا و نرجو المزيد


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للأخ ماهر ونأمل في المزيد من العطاء


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا المرفقات رائعة خاصة أنها غير متوفرة مجانا


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الملف فعلا مفيد جدا وألف شكر


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*الوقاية من مخاطر الكهرباء*

:31::31:باذن الله ابدأ اول موضوع مع المنتدي بالمخاطر الكهربية


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*مخاطر التشييد و البناء*

مرفق ملف يحتوي علي مخاطر التشييدو ارجو ان يلقي القبول و الاستحسان من اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على الملف المفيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف جيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء
مع إحترامى لكل الأراء وع أن التعريب مهم وأنا ممن يقومون بترجمة بعض المواضيع الخاصة بالسلامة إلا أن المواضيع بالإنجليزية مهمة جدا للتخاطب والوقوف مع أحدث ما قدم فى هذا المجال الهام جدا
وشكرا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## اياد العبودي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا............


----------



## اياد العبودي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## fraidi (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بوركت يا اخي


----------



## fraidi (12 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fraidi (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## جاليلليو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكر*

شكرا على موضوعك ومجهودك


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مجموعة متنوعة وشاملة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالدسعد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على موضوعك ومجهودك الطيب


----------



## القمرايا (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*الفياغرا أحدث علاج لمشاكل القلب وضمور العضلات ..؟؟*





طرح دواء الفياغرا في الأسواق عام 1996 و حققت شركة فايزر المنتجه له منذ ذلك الوقت ربحاً يقدّر ب 15 مليار دولار و يقدّر أنه كل ثانيه يتم استهلاك 9 حبات فياغرا في العالم....
و لكن ما قصة اختراع هذا الدواء الأول من نوعه في هذا المجال و الذي مازال يزرع الابتسامه والرضى على وجوه الرجال طيلة ما ناهز عن عقد من الزمن...
في عام 1991 أجرى طبيبين انكليزيين من مدينة « كنت » البريطانيّه عدة تجارب لتطوير دواء يستخدم لعلاج ألم الذبحة القلبية الهدف منه توسيع شرايين القلب و علاج أيضاً ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
فشلت التجارب و الدراسات فشلاً ذريعاً في علاج الذبحة القلبية و خابت آمال الأطباء, و لكن لوحظ بعد انتهاء التجربه أن الرجال الذين شاركوا في البحث قاموا بالاحتفاظ بما تبقى من حبّات و رفضوا إرجاعها للباحثين, ولدى التحري عن السبب , لوحظ أن إجابتهم جاءت متوافقه معترفين أنها حسّنت الأداء الجنسي عندهم بشكل ملحوظ..

لم يغفل الأطباء هذه الميزه غير المتوقعه للدواء المدروس, و سرعان ما حولوا مجرى البحث للتحري عن فوائد الفياغرا في معالجة ضعف الانتصاب لدى الذكور و أكملت الدراسه في هذا الصدد, فكانت النتائج مذهله في هذا المجال. 

بالرغم من دواء الفياغرا كان الأول من نوعه في هذا المضمار , إلاّ أن البحوث سرعان ما قادت إلى تطوير مركبات أسرع تأثيرأو أطول أمدا فكان الدواء الجديد ( لافيترا).... 
بعد الإطلالة الواعدة لدواء لافيترا على الأسواق الأمريكية أخذ استخدام دواء الفياغرا ينحسر تدريجيا .
فقد لايصمد فياغرا طويلا أمام الميزات التي يتحلى بها دواء ال لافيترا كسرعة التاثير (10 دقائق فقط ) و طول مدة الفعاليه ( 36 ساعه) و عدم تخريشه للمعده ...... 
ولكن يبقى فياغرا الدواء الأكثر جدلاً في عالم الطب و هوٍ الذي تجاوز صيته أغلفة كتب الطب ووجد له مكاناً مميّزاً في طرائف الناس و حكاياتهم حتى لا يذكر اسمه الا و ترافق ذلك مع ابتسامه..
بإمكانك معرفة معلومات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع بالضغط على أحد الروابط التالية :
1- الفياغرا تنقذ حياة المصابين بضمور العضلات[/URL]
2- الفياغرا.. أحدث علاج لمشاكل تضخم القلب [/URL]
3- الفياغرا تحسن أداء القلب وقد تنقذ المريض من الموت[/URL]
4- الفياغرا تعمل على حماية المواليد الجدد المعرضين للخطر[/URL] 
5- الفياغرا.. ومشاكل الاستخدام غير الصحيح[/URL] 
6- الفياغرا تؤثر سلبا على الخصوبة [/URL]


----------



## حليم العوادي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للمعلومات نتمنى التواصل 
تحياتي


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل عضو الملتقى 
بعد سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
معلومات جميلة ولكننى أعتقد أن الفياجرا الربانية أفضل وذلك بصفاء الذهن والرجوع إلى الله وحسن التعامل مع الأحباب والسكينة والصلاة( غذاء الروح ) والغذاء ( الأكل الجيد ) طبعا وجرب ياأخى وأنا طبعا عارف أن هموم الدنيا تجعل اللجوء لمثل هذه الأدوية كبديل ولكن الإفراط يأخى يؤدى كما أعلم إلى تعب القلب وهناك أمثلة أمامى كثيرة دخلت فى متاهات بسبب هذا العقار وأنا عامل إحصائية لمن حولى ومعظمهم لا يصلون ولا يلجأون إلى الله
أخ لك عمره ما لجأ لمثل هذا العقار ومبسوط جدا ...


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مقاطع مجمعة من موقع الناسب للمهتمين وجزاكم الله خيرا,,,,,,,,,,:73::20:


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك لك ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على التجميع


----------



## عكاشه (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*scaffold towers*

http://rapidshare.com/files/154749221/scaffold_towers.pdf.html


----------



## محمد معن (17 أكتوبر 2008)

Very Gooooooooooood Eng.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 أكتوبر 2008)

thnkssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاركة اكثر من رائعة
نرجو المزيد 
شكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*مبروك التميز للأخ ماهر عيون*

مبروك التميز للأخ ماهر عيون
مع تمنياتي له بدوام التقدم والتكريم


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ *ماهر عيون*
لكل مجتهد نصيب
تستحق هذا التقدير بتعاونك الطيب
ألف مبروك 
مع الشكر للأخ غسان لاتاحة الفرصه لنا للتهنئه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

تم نقل المشاركات لتكون المواضيع متسلسلة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*تم نقل المشاركات لتكون المواضيع متسلسلة*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*تم نقل المشاركات لتكون المواضيع متسلسلة*​


----------



## sayed00 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

الف مبروك .... تستحق التميز


----------



## ماهر عيون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا لا استطيع ان اعبر عن فرحتى العارمه والغامره بهذا التقدير الرائع
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
ومن كل قلبى اتقدم بخالص الشكر لمعلمنا المهندس غسان خليل الذى له الاثر الاكبر بدعمه الا متناهى للاعضاء واحتضانه للجميع
واقول لك يأستاذى الجليل جعل الله مجهودك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك واشهد الله انى احبك فى الله
واتوجه بشكرى للمهندس محب الذى دائما وابدا سباقا فى الرد حتى ولو بالمجامله الرقيقه التى تسعد صاحب الموضوع
واصل الى اخى العزيز المهندس سيد الذى لم يترك لى موضوعا الا ووضع فيه بصمته الرائعه التى كنت دائما انتظرها اشكركم جميعا وليوفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على الصور


----------



## ب د ر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لمن اضاف للموضوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخ ماهر
أنت فعلاً مميز وتستحق التقدير
نرجو منك دوام العمل الدؤوب كما عودتنا


----------



## sayed00 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ماهر و الى الامام


----------



## جل اطفاء (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*الى المهندس غسان خاصه والزملاء عامه*

اتمنى الحصول على بكالريوسالسلامة الصناعية ودراستها فى مصر ارجو مساعدتى فى دراسة هذا التخصص وفى اى جامعه فى مصر تدرس هذا التخصص انتساب ومعتمده حيث اننى وجدت العديد من الاكاديميات بدون ذكر اسماء ليس معترف بها ارجو مساعدتى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## باداود سعيد (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم أضم صوتي الى صوتك الرجاء من المهندس غسان والإخوة الكرام أعضاء هذا المنتدى في تقديم المساعدة لنا ونحن لهم شاكرين ومقدرين فقد سبق طلبي المساعدة لإكمال الدراسات العليا ( الماجستير -الدكتوراة ) في هذا المجال في إحدى الجامعات في دول الخليج العربي - مصر - لبنان - سوريا - الأردن.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*nebosh*

اريد الحصول علي دورة النيبوشا في مصر برسوم معقولة مثل osha يعني مفيش داعي للفنادق الخمس نجوم والمصاريف التي ليس لها داعي
فهل من مشمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بهراااااااااام (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## بهراااااااااام (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*الاخوة الاعزاء استفسار عن R.s.o*

ادخل على طول في الموضوع 
اود ان التحق باختبار R.s.o في مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم و التقنية

فمن لدية معلومات عن Rso او سبق ان قدم اختبار .... فليتفضل علينا ببعض:19: المسعادة


----------



## اسامةعباس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

للأسف لا يوجد بمصر جامعة أو معهد عالي يمنح بكالوريوس متخصص في السلامة والصحة المهنية، كما لا يوجد دراسات عليا مثل الدبلوم في السلامة والصحة المهنية في جامعة أو معهد ولكن يوجد بدائل تقترب الدراسة بها من المجال مثل:
معهد الدراسات البيئية - جامعة عين شمس ويمنح درجات الدبلوم العالي والماجستير والدكتوراه في علوم البيئة 
معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية - وزارة الصناعة ويمنح دبلوم عالي في الامن الصناعي
وغالبا يوجد دراسات بمعهد الصحة المهنية بالاسكندرية (لست متأكدا)
أقسام الصحة المهنية وطب الصناعات بكليات الطب المصرية ولا يقبل سوى خريجين كليات الطب المعترف بها
دبلوم هندسة المخاطر بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة ولا يقبل سوى خريجين كليات الهندسة المعترف بها

وللعلم جميع هذه الجهات لها مواقع انترنت يمكن الوصول اليها من خلال عمل بحث بالعربي بموقع جوجل

أرجو أن يكون الرد مفيدا

خالص تحياتي،،


أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا الامريكية
حاصل علي النيبوش بمرتبة ممتاز
مراجع أنظمة السلامة والبيئة ISO 14001 & OHSAS 18001
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية بقطاع البترول المصري
:75:Ossama Madany (Facebook)​


----------



## ماهر عيون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*الرعد ........ البرق......... العواصف*

اقدم لكم اليوم ملف يعلمنا مايجب علينا فعله لتلافى خطر الرعد والبرق والعواصف


----------



## الطالبالصغير (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وأحسن اليك


----------



## moh7275 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عكاشه (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## مروان البرنس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ازروان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*fire design*

salam 3alaykoum everybody,
well, this is my first time to participate in this forum that i found great and very helpfull .
am looking for a software to design fire protection hydrant and sprinkler under autocad, and wile searching on the web i found 2 greats software "mc4 suite (firecad)" and "sprinkcad", I want to bye one but i dont know witch one to chose so i need you to advice me if any one one of the familly have any informations about performance of this softs or others one.
that will be great from you.
jazakoum allah khayer
many thanks bros ​


----------



## القمرايا (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل تزيد مناعة أسناني؟؟ في أي فصل؟؟*

فصل الخريف يشكل إختبارا جديا لنظام مناعة الأسنان 
أكدت دراسة تشيكية حدبثة أن فصل الخريف يمثل بطقسه المتغير وقلة شمسه وقصر نهاره التأثيرات التي يحملها معه على مزاج الإنسان وصحته إختبارا جديا لنظام المناعة لدى الأنسان ولذلك فإن الصمود فيه يعتبر أحد المؤشرات على أن النظام المناعي للجسم لا يزال قوبا ومتماسكا. وشددت الدراسة على أن هناك ثلاثة عوامل مهمة تلعب دورا حاسما في تحصين وتعزيز نظام المناعة وهي اتباع نظام غذائي صحي وممارسة الحركة الكافية والعيش بدون توتر وقلق واعتبرت الطعام الصحي بأنه الأكثر أهمية وضرورة خلوه من الدسم والتركيز على الحم والبيض والسمك والحبوب وتناول القدر الكافي من الماء وعلى تناول خمس وجبات يوميا منها وجبتان تتضمنان الفواكه والخضار. وأكدت الدراسة أن المحافظة على لياقة الجسم يتطلب ممراسة التمرين أربع مرات في الأسبوع لمدة 40 دقيقة كل مرة أما في حال عدم المقدرة على ذلك فيتوجب المشي على الأقل 10 آلاف خطوة يوميا. ويضعف التوتر نظام المناعة لدى الأنسان أيضا بشكل كبير لأنه يعكر النوم ونظام الهضم ويؤثر ولاسيما في فصل الخريف بشكل بارز على الوضع الصحي العام للإنسان ولهذا نصحت الدراسة بتجنبه قدر الإمكان وعدم تحميل الإنسان نفسه مهاما كثيرة لا يستطيع القيم بها خلال وقت قصير .وأكدت الدراسة أهمية تناول الفيتامينات اتمناسبة خلال فصل الخريف لأنها تساعد في مناعة الجسم ومقدرته على التصدي للفيروسات والبكتريا المختلفة.
بإمكانكم مراجعة هذا الموقع للأستذادة بالنقر هنا


----------



## مهاجر (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

القمرايا .... جزاك الله خير ‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## يسري سوف (26 أكتوبر 2008)

طالب مهندس سنة 5 أمن صناعي 
أبحث عن موضوع لمذكرة التخرج (في مجال الحرائق) وبع المعلومات اللازمة بالغة الإنجليزية
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mahmouditc (26 أكتوبر 2008)

|Thank you v much for this book


----------



## يسري سوف (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور ي أخ مهند على الكتاب 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامةعباس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الكتاب جيد جدا وطريقة عرضه منظمة للغاية ويمكن الوصول للمعلومات بطريقة سهلة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسامةعباس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*كتاب قيم للنيبوش عن الوقاية من الحرائق - للزملاء بالمتندي - استجابة لطلب الاخ يسري*

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5ba00c/n/0750680687_zip


Introduction to Fire Safety Management: The handbook for students on NEBOSH and other fire safety courses 
by *Andrew Furness, Martin Muckett * 












Introduction to Fire Safety Management: The handbook for students on NEBOSH and other fire safety courses
By *Andrew Furness, Martin Muckett*





*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann 
*Number Of Pages:* 440 
*Publication Date:* 2007-10-26 
*ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0750680687 
*ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780750680684 
*Binding:* Paperback 




*Product Description: *

*Andrew Furness* and *Martin Muckett* give an introduction to all areas of fire safety management, including the legal framework, causes and prevention of fire and explosions, fire protection measures, fire risk assessment, and fire investigation. Fire safety is not treated as an isolated area but linked into an effective health and safety management system.

*Introduction to Fire Safety Management* has been developed for the NEBOSH Certificate in Fire Safety and Risk Management and is also suitable for other NVQ level 3 and 4 fire safety courses. The text is highly illustrated in full colour, easy to read and supported by checklists, report forms and record sheets. This practical approach makes the book a valuable reference for health and safety professionals, fire officers, facility managers, safety reps, managers, supervisors and HR personnel in companies, as well as fire safety engineers, architects, construction managers and emergency fire services personnel.

*Andrew Furness* CFIOSH, GIFireE, Dip2OSH, MIIRSM, MRSH, is Managing Director of Salvus Consulting Limited who specialise in Fire Safety. He was the chairman of the NEBOSH / IOSH working party that developed the NEBOSH Fire Safety and Risk Management certificate.
*Martin Muckett* MA, MBA, CMIOSH, MIFireE, Dip2OSH, former Principal Health and Safety Advisor to The Fire Service Inspectorate and Principal Fire Safety Officer, Martin is currently Salvus Consulting Limited's Senior Fire Safety Trainer / Consultant. 

* Fully covers the syllabus for the NEBOSH Certificate in Fire Safety and Risk Management
* Student-friendly presentation in full colour packed with illustrations and photographs
* Includes a summary of legislation relevant to fire safety, ideal as a reference for students as well as practitioners

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك

موضوع مفيد


----------



## عكاشه (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للخ مهند وجعله الله فى ميزان حسابك


----------



## أبوإلياس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*لو سمحتم عايز مكان للتدريب علي الأجهزة المساجية في القاهرة*

لو سمحتم عايز مكان للتدريب علي الأجهزة المساجية في القاهرة


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراًً


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*دورات السلامة بالسعودية*

دورات للحصول على شهادات O S H A و N A S P الامريكية العالمية 
نحيط علم السادة الزملاء بانه توجد دورات تدربيية للحصول على الشهادات العالمية الاتية و المقرر عقدها فى مدينة جدة والخبر- المملكة العربية السعودية _(مـركـز صنـاعـة المجــد)_ أ. علـي النعيمـي 
1. أوشـا عامه 30ساعه ، معتمده من وزارة العمل الأمريكيه 30 HoursUS-OSHA General.
2. أوشـا تأمين المبانى تحت الإنشاء وسلامة المترددين عليها 30ساعه معتمده من وزارة العمل الأمريكيه30 Hours US-OSHA Construction.
3. دورة السلامة في بيئة العمل لمحترفي السلامة صادرة ومعتمدة من منظمة NASP الامريكية العالمية.
4. شهادة الأوشا البلاتينيةفي إدارة الأزمات و الكوارث ميدانيا U.S. OSHA Disaster Site Worker Training Program Card.
5- دورة قائد الحريق Fire Marshal.
6- جميع المدربين معتمدين من أميركا وبريطانيا وكندا.
7- أمكانية أقامة الدورات بمنشأتكم الخاصة.
​


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مع أطيب الأمنيات للجميع


----------



## mohmagid2010 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

يا باشمهندس
دا راجل جاى عشان ينتحر.... مش عشان يشتغل 
وبعدين مين الفاضى اللى متابعة لحد ما وقع ومات ده
على العموم الله يرحمه


----------



## sayed00 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

mohmagid2010 قال:


> يا باشمهندس
> دا راجل جاى عشان ينتحر.... مش عشان يشتغل
> وبعدين مين الفاضى اللى متابعة لحد ما وقع ومات ده
> على العموم الله يرحمه


 
صدقنى مش جاى علشان ينتحر .... لو نزلت المواقع سوف تجد امثاله كثيريين .. هل كلهم عاوزين ينتحرو؟؟ لا اعتقد

ربما جهل ربما عدم متابعه ربما اهمال و ربما تيجى وراها الكثير

و الفاضى الى متابعه دى علشان نتعلم

بالتوفيق


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك.....بارك الله فيك ..منور


----------



## aimanham (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*الیکم هذا الکتاب فی السیطره علی تلوث الهواء*

http://www.ziddu.com/download/2528856/AirMonitoringforToxicExposures.pdf.html

*******S
3 Exposure Assessment Strategy and Monitoring Plan 69
Exposure Assessment / 70
Performing an Exposure Assessment / 73
Exposure Monitoring Plan / 88
Summary / 92
References / 92
4 Air Monitoring at Emergencies Including Terrorism Events 93
Reasons for Air Sampling / 95
Terrorism Agents / 96
Identifying a Terrorism Event / 100
Planning for Emergencies and Terrorism Events / 101
Air Sampling for Chemical Agents / 104
Air Sampling for Biological Agents / 120
Air Sampling for Radiological Hazards / 121
Summary / 122
References / 122
PART II SAMPLE COLLECTION DEVICE METHODS FOR
CHEMICALS 125
5 Introduction to Monitoring Using Sample Collection Devices 127
Review of the Metric System / 128
Method Selection / 129
Pumps and Other Sampling Equipment / 130
Understanding the Critical Orifice / 133
Calibration Devices / 134
Calibration Procedures / 137
Sample Identification and Chain of Custody / 144
Documenting Exposure Monitoring / 145
Performing the Exposure Monitoring / 152
Laboratory Analysis / 153
Voiding Samples / 155
Examples: Calculating Air Monitoring Results / 156
Comparing Results to Exposure Limits / 158
Summary / 158
References / 159
6 Sample Collection Device Methods for Gases and Vapors 161
Active Sample Collection Device Monitoring / 161
Passive Collectors for Gases and Vapors / 192
Summary / 205
References / 205
7 Sample Collection Device Methods for Aerosols 209
Characterizing Aerosols / 210
Aerosol Collection Mechanisms / 215
Potential Problems / 219
Total Aerosol Samplers / 220
Particle Size-Selective Sampling / 224
Size-Selective Sampling Devices / 227
Sampling for Specific Aerosols / 243
Summary / 251
References / 251
8 Concurrent Sampling for Vapors and Aerosols 253
Collection Methods for Semivolatile Compounds / 254
Collection of Multiple Species: Arsenic / 260
Combustion Processes: Cigarette Smoke Collection / 262
Collection of Mixtures / 263
References / 264
PART III REAL-TIME MEASUREMENT INSTRUMENTS 265
9 Introduction to Monitoring Using Real-Time Methods 267
Direct-Reading Instruments / 268
Colorimetric Systems / 293
Summary / 294
References / 294
10 Instruments with Sensors for Specific Chemicals 295
Calibration / 298
Electrochemical Sensors / 298
Metal Oxide Sensors / 305
Other Detection Principles / 312
Specific Chemicals / 313
Summary / 323
References / 323
11 General Survey Instruments for Gases and Vapors 325
Measurement of Explosive Atmospheres: Combustible Gas Indicators / 327
Interpretation of Measurements of Explosive Atmospheres / 336
Monitoring for Health Hazard Levels of Volatile Organic Compounds:
FIDs and PIDs / 338
Comparison of FID and PID for General Survey Use / 356
Interpretation of General Survey Measurements for Health Hazards / 356
Summary / 357
References / 358
*******S vii
viii *******S
12 Instruments for Multiple Specific Gases and Vapors: GC,
GC/MS, and IR 359
Portable Gas Chromatographs (GCs) / 360
Infrared (IR) Spectrophotometers / 380
Summary / 395
References / 396
13 Colorimetric Systems for Gas and Vapor Sampling 397
Detector Tubes / 398
Long-Term Colorimetric Tubes and Badges / 417
Colorimetric Electronic Instruments / 421
Summary / 425
References / 426
14 Real-Time Sampling Methods for Aerosols 427
Light-Scattering Monitors / 429
Particle Mass Measurements with the Piezobalance / 439
Summary / 444
References / 444
PART IV MONITORING FOR AIRBORNE AGENTS
OTHER THAN CHEMICALS 445
15 Radon Measurements 447
Collection Methods for Radon and Its Progeny in Air / 449
Collection Method for Radon in Water / 468
Interpretation of Radon Measurements / 468
Performing Follow-Up Measurements (After Screening) / 469
Summary / 470
References / 471
16 Sampling for Bioaerosols 473
Bacteria / 476
Fungus and Molds / 480
Viruses / 481
Other Microorganisms / 482
Sampling Methods and Strategies / 482
Direct-Reading Instruments for Bioaerosols / 500
Interpretation of Results / 501
Summary / 502
References / 502
PART V SPECIFIC SAMPLING APPLICATIONS AND
SUPPLEMENTARY INFORMATION 505
17 Specific Sampling Situations 507
Confined Spaces / 507
Indoor Air Quality Investigations / 511
Leak Testing: Fugitive Emissions Monitoring / 532
Welding Fumes / 535
Carbon Monoxide from Forklifts / 537
Multiple Solvents in Printing Ink Manufacture / 538
Summary / 539
References / 539
18 Biological Monitoring 541
Biological Exposure Indices (BEIs®) / 544
Advantages and Disadvantages of Biomonitoring / 545
Method Selection / 546
Interpretation of Results / 556
Summary / 557
References / 558
19 Surface Sampling Methods 561
Wipe Sampling / 565
Other Surface Sampling Methods / 571
Methods that Directly Assess Worker Exposure / 572
Evaluating Sample Results / 578
Summary / 578
References / 579
20 Bulk Sampling Methods 581
Purpose / 581
Sample Collection Strategies / 582
Containers and Shipping / 585
Personal Protection / 586
Bulk Air Samples / 586
Bulk Samples of Solid or Liquid Chemicals / 590
Soil Sampling / 597
Water Sampling / 602
Summary / 613
References / 613
*******S ix
x *******S
APPENDICES 615
Appendix A Air Sampling Procedures 617
Dusts, Mists, and Fumes / 617
Asbestos Fibers / 618
Active Sampling for Organic Vapors: Adsorption Tubes / 619
Gases and Vapors: Bubblers and Impingers / 622
Passive Sampling for Organic Vapors: Badges or Dosimeters / 623
Respirable Dust Using a Cyclone / 624
Silica / 626
Total Dust / 627
Gasoline and Light Hydrocarbons / 628
Welding Fumes / 629
Benzene / 632
Appendix B Gas and Vapor Calibrations 637
Premixed Gases and Vapors in Cylinders / 640
Static Calibration Mixtures / 641
Gas Permeation Tubes / 645
References / 650
Appendix C Field Calibration of Gas and Vapor Sensors 653
Step One: Setting the “Zero” Reading / 654
Step Two: Span Calibration / 655
Some Calibration Tools / 657
Calibrating Liquid Chemical Mixtures / 658
Appendix D Chemical-Specific Guidelines for Air Sampling
and Analysis 659
INDEX 681​


----------



## اسامةعباس (30 أكتوبر 2008)

واضح من محتويات الكتاب أنه يغطي العديد من الموضوعات للمهتمين بالعمل في مجال البيئة الكتاب قيم جدا
اشكركم ونتمني المزيد


أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية بقطاع البترول المصري
مدرب معتمد الأوشا للسلامة والصحة المهنية​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك كتاب رائع ومفيد


----------



## osama18001 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرحبا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
احمد الله تعالى واود ان اعبر عن عميق امتناني وشكري للقائمين على هذا المنتدى واصحاب الفكرة من الادارة والسادة الاعضاء.
والحقيقة أننا في أمس الحاجة لهذا المجهود الجماعي الطيب الذي سيعود بالنفع الأكيد على بلادنا وعلى أنفسنا من خلال نشر مفاهيم السلامة والارتقاء بالوعي العام بهذا المجال الذي يعد أهم العلوم على الاطلاق اذ أن الغرض المرجو منه هو الحفاظ على النفس البشرية والمال..
أتقدم لكم وكلي حماس ببذل الغالي والرخيص في سبيل الوصول بهذا المنتدى لأقصى استفادة ولأكبر عدد من المستفيدين سواءا من محترفي العمل بمجال السلامة أو من غير المحترفين.
بداية ستكون أولى اسهاماتي في هذا المنتدى لإخوتي هو موضوع كتابة السيرة الذاتية Cv حيث أنه من الموضوعات الحيوية في أعمالنا سواء كنا نعمل أو نبحث عن عمل جديد ، فهو سجل تقييم الانسان لتقدمه في مجال عمله ويجب تحديثه دورياً..

أرجو قبولي عضوا جديدا بينكم وصديقاً دائماً لكم بإذن الله

مهندس كيميائي / أسامة عبد الفتاح


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا بك اخا عزيزا فى احضان اسرتنا الكبيره
نسال الله العلى العظيم ان يجعل اوقاتك بيننا افاده واستفاده


----------



## sayed00 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا بك مهندس اسامه

بالنسبه لموضوع الاستفتاء المطروح بالنسبه لل Cv
اعتقد ان مجرد موضوع فى المنتدى ممكن يغطى الموضوع و لا يحتاج الى استفتاء


----------



## علي الحميد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*تقرير : الهندسة الصناعية ودورها في الحفاظ على أمن وسلامة المنشآت والمكتسبات الوطنية*

المؤتمر الأول لشعبة الهندسة الصناعية بعنوان
الهندسة الصناعية ودورها في الحفاظ على أمن وسلامة المنشآت والمكتسبات الوطنية
تحت رعاية وزير الداخلية صاحب السمو الملكي
الأمير/ نايف بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود

20-22 اكتوبر 2008

*تقديم: كلمة رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمؤتمر*
*مقدمة: كلمة رئيس اللجنة العلمية*
*المحاضرة الأولى: إدارة المخاطر و آليات تطبيقها*
*المحاضرة الثانية: أمن المعلومات: أنظمة المراقبة الذكية*
*المحاضرة الثالثة: تطبيقات السلامة في الصناعات البتروكيميائية: التحكم في المخاطر بشركة سابك*
*المحاضرة الرابعة: إدارة أنظمة الأمن والسلامة المهنية بالمنشآت الصحية*
*المحاضرة الخامسة: تقليل مخاطر السلامة بتطبيق أفضل ممارسات الصيانة*
*المحاضرة السادسة: السلامة في محطات توليد الكهرباء*
*المحاضرة السابعة: التخطيط لأعمال الإخلاء والإيواء في حالات الطوارئ والكوارث*
*المحاضرة الثامنة: التطورات المستجدة في مكافحة الحرائق*
*المحاضرة التاسعة: التخطيط للحالات الطارئة في عمليات الطيران*
*المحاضرة العاشرة: مفاهيم هامة في السلامة ،،، علينا مراعاتها !!*
*شعبة الهندسة الصناعية في سطور *

مرفق لكم أوراق العمل التي قدمت في المؤتمر على الرابط التالي:

http://www.sssih.com/papers.zip
​


----------



## علي الحميد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

كتاب قيم جزاك الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور مهندس على و بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الحميد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

وفيك بارك يا عم سيد <<< ياعم هذه لأني صغير السن


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

برجاء إرسال تفاصيل على الإيميل afctrainingcenter*********** بتفاصيل التكلفة للأهمية وخاصة nasp وشكرا
مدير مركز تدريب بشركة أسمدة


----------



## sayed00 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوه حكاية عم دى ..... مشكور يا هندسه

انا مش عجوز اوى كده ... ابن اخى لسه صغير اوى


----------



## ماهر عيون (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على اهتماماتك المميزه مثلك


----------



## حسن باشا (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
المواضيع المقدمة ممتازة


----------



## يسري سوف (2 نوفمبر 2008)

thenk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## على@ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## علي الحميد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً على تفاعلكم

وللمعلومية فإن *المحاضرة السادسة والتي بعنوان : السلامة في محطات توليد الكهرباء .. كنت أنا من القاها وهي عن التلوث الضوضائي في محطات التوليد..
*


----------



## ماهر عيون (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامةعباس (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*الوقاية من اصابات الظهر -منشور قيم جدا - شركة أرامكو السعودية*

:15:مرفق لجميع الزملاء بالمنتدى أحد أهم المنشورات العربية التي اطلقتها شركة أرامكو السعودية عام 2006 وقد حصلت عليها من زملائنا هناك.
أطيب التمنيات بالفائدة..


أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا الأمريكية 
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية بقطاع البترول المصري
مراجع أنظمة البيئة والسلامة Iso 14001:2004, & Ohsas18001:2007​


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير معلومات قيمة
شكراًً


----------



## osama18001 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*career guide*

هذا كتاب عن به كل ما يتعلق بالبحث عن الوظائف ارجو ان ينفع الاخوه ، وشكرا لكم


----------



## صـ ـ ـالح (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو التواصل للأهمية القصوى


لدي عدد ستة مهندسين يرغبون في حضور هذه الدورات


التواصل على ********


salmazmoumi

******


----------



## casaouis02 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

لم أستطع إيجاد زر مشاهدة الأفلام. أكون شاكرا لكم لو وضحتم لي كيف.

مشكورين على المشاركات.


----------



## علاء جعفر (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب حول السلامة في المستودعات*

الزملاء الكرام 
بعد التحية 
آمل منكم توفير عرض تقديمي أو مواقع حول السلامة في المستودعات .
وشكراً


----------



## sayed00 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور مهندس اسامه


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## باداود سعيد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يسري سوف (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساعدة في مجال البترول Dtm*

risk DTM of petrole Drilling


----------



## على@ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

:80:الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشاركات


----------



## على@ (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ولا يهمك ياهندسة


----------



## fraidi (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## اسامةعباس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للأخ الكريم 
هذا التحذير ورد أكثر من مرة ومن الواضح أنه حقيقي فعلا ويجب الحذر منه
شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## اسامةعباس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

من الضروري تقديم الشكر للزملاء علي المجهود الذي يبذل للحصول علي المعلومات التي يتم اضافتها، لكن المطلوب مناقشات فعالة مثل مناقشة المحتوى - اقتراح مصدر أكثر دقة - مصدر يثري الموضوع ...إلخ
والمطلوب فتح موضوعات للمناقشة بشرط أن تكون ذات جدوى ومن الموضوعات التي تواجه المختصين بالسلامة في الوقت الحالي.


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (5 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المبارك مرسي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ محمود الزاكي 

لكم من الشكر أجزله ودامتم مساهماتكم المحلية والاقليمية

أخوكم أمين عبداللطيف - الشركة الصينية قطاع فلج


----------



## علي الحميد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

أود التنويه إلى أن السلامة في المستودعات هدفها الرئيس هو :

مراجعة أنظمة التخزين والارتفاع بين الرفوف وعرض الممرات بين أعمدة التخزين ونظام تصنيف وترتيب المواد (ابعاد المواد المتفاعلة / الآكلة عن غيرها) ... الخ 

بالإضافة إلى المواضيع التالية التي تعتبر إضافية وهي مشتركة مع أعمال أخرى غير المستودعات:

1- مناولة المواد اليدوية 
2- مناولة المواد الآلية (الرافعات الشوكية)
3- مناولة المواد الكيميائية
4- السلامة المرورية داخل المستودع (للرافعات الشوكية والمشاة)
5- انظمة الإنذار والإطفاء 
6- مخارج الطوارئ وإضاءة الطوارئ 

إن كان المطلوب هو تغطية جميع هذه المواضيع فالأمر فيه مشقة وإن كان تركيزك على أمر معين نأمل الإفادة..

المواقع جميعها باللغة الانجليزية

http://www.ala.usmc.mil/safety/warehousesafety.asp


----------



## اسامةعباس (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*newly updated procedures urgently required*

urgently needed !!!!
OH&S procedures updated according to the new specification OHSAS 18001:2007
as a guidance to establish new procedures
اكثر من مصدر للبدأ من حيث انتهى اليه الاخرون
وجزيل الشكر مقدما لجميع اعضاء المنتدي...


----------



## sayed00 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

طلبك اخى اسامة جاء فى الموعد

كلنا نعرف ان المواصفه الجديده سوف يبدأ تطبيقها من اول يوليو 2009 و نحن الان بصدد إجراء التعديلات الجيده و نريد احد يكون بدأ ليعطينا خبرته فى الموضوع

و انا من جهتى سوف اوافيكم بأى شى عملته على الموضوع


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى العزيز
بأنا بالفعل فى تطبيق المواصفة وسنوافيكم بالخطوات أولا بأول علما بأننى أدرجت ترجمة المواصفة من قبل خلال الملتقى
والله الموفق


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (8 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## ماهر عيون (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز
ستجد فى المرفقات ملف :3: به ملفين بخصوص السلامه فى المخازن او المستودعات احدهما ملف ورد والاخر pdf 
اسأل الله ان تجد فيهما مبتغاك


----------



## مرتضى دعوب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
كبف يمكننى اظهار هذا الملف باللغة العربية


----------



## أحلام كبيرة (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
اقوم باعداد مشروع سلامة في احد المصانع و استفدت كثيرا من مشاركتك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشاركة متميزة وجهد مشكور


----------



## h.chemist (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الدورات الاخري التي تعطيها الجامعه الامريكيه وبكام شكرا


----------



## أم هنودة (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*من يجيبني لو سمحتم؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخوتي:
لدي سؤال مهم جدا بالنسبة لي وارجو أن أجد الأجابة الصحيحة عندكم لو سمحتم .
لقد وضعت شركة الخلويات فوق بيتي بالظبط برجين أرسال كبير وصغير وغرفة للأجهزة . وأتسائل هل لها أثر على صحتي وصحة أطفالي ؟ هل تسبب السرطان هذه الأشعاعات الصادرة والمستقبلة ؟ وهل هناك حل للتشويش الذي حصل عندي لجهاز الهاتف الموصول بالنت؟ وما الحل وأرجو أن أجد الأجابة لديكم وبارك الله بكم أخوتي.


----------



## عميقة العينين (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ياأخي ولك السلامة


----------



## sayed00 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اختى الكريمة

كيف سمحتى لهم بذلك؟؟

هل ذلك اجبارى ام ماذا

هناك دراسات تقول ان الاشعاعات الناتجه عن المجال المغناطيسى لهذه الابراج له تأثير ولكن هل يصل الى السرطان لا ادرى و لكن على المدى الطويل ربما

اخوانا ممكن يفيدوكو فى الموضوع

و لكن الاحتياط واجب


----------



## محمد منير حسن (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*Flash point*

اخوانى الأعزاء هل حد يعرف flash point of heavy oilارجو الأفادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يحي الحربي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يقول الدكتور كارلوس ريكيخو في كتاب " الكهرباء والتلوث البيئي " 
اذا كنت من الذين يصعب عليهم النوم، ويتقلبون في فراشهم ارقا،ويثقل عليهم النهوض صباحا، ويستيقضون مرهقين فكرا وجسما، وما بك من امراض عضوية تعزو اليها كل هذه الاعراض، فاعلم انك تعاني من تاثيرات التلوث الكهرومغناطيسي Electrosmog " الكهرطيسي"
ويقول في موقع اخر من الكتاب
"وفي عام 1979م بين العالمان Wertherimer و Leeper ان الاطفال الساكنين في منازل تحت تاثير مجال كهرطيسي قوي منبعث من تمديدات كهربائية عالية الجهد تزيد نسبة اصابتهم بسرطان الدم "LEUKEMIA" عن اقرانهم القاطنين في منازل صحية، وبذلك عززا ما كان ذهب اليه الدكتور MILHAM بان هناك علاقة سببية بين الاشعاعات الكهرطيسية واصابات العمل بسرطان الدم
وذكر عدة ابحاث من دول مختلفة تشير الى تسبب الموجات الكهرطيسية في امرض منها الصداع ونوبات من مرض الشقيقة واوجاع المفاصل ... الخ
ويقول في معرض حديثه عن الموجات اللاسلكية
" وعموما، فان كل اشكال الارسال اللاسلكي تؤثر سلبا على بيولوجيا الانسان ولعل الدليل الاكثر وضوحا على هذا القول ما اصاب سكان منطقة PALS في مدينة GIRONA الاسبانية بسبب هوائي الارسال الضخم الذي اقامته في منطقتهم محطة البث الامريكية RADIO LIBERTY حيث اشتكى سكانها في العام 1996م من ارتفاع نيبة الاصابة بالامراض التلفية بما يفوق معدلاتها في المناطق الاخرى. وبعد بحث وتنقيب تبين ان سبب هذه الزيادة يعود لوجود هوائي ارسال الاذاعة المسؤول عن التلوث الكهرطيسي الحاصل".
ويقول ان التلوث الكهرطيسي يخل بالتوازن البيلوجي لكل خلية من خلايا اجسامنا، ويعيق قدرتنا المناعية، وتمتد آثاره مع الزمن لينال حتى من شحنتنا الوراثية التي نخلفها لانسالنا.
ويستشهد بشكوى تقدمت بها عائلة من مدينة مرسية MURCIA الى المحكمة ضد شركة الكهرباء لتسببها في تلوث اجواء المنزل بموجات كهرطيسية منذ عشر سنوات ارجعوا السبب الى برج ومحول كهربائي عالي التوتر( الجهد) بالقرب من المنزل،مما تسبب للعائلة بامرض جمة عجز الاطباء عن التوصل الى دواء شاف،فنصحوهم بتغير محل الاقامة ففعلوا وكان الشفاء التام في غضون اشهر قليلة وبدون علاج، وبعد اخذ راي الخبراء حكم لهم القاضي بازالة البرج وتعويض العائلة عما اصابهم طيلة السنوات العشر الماضية. انتهى

على العموم وجدت مقال في النت يقول فيها" جميع الادوات الكهربائية تنتج حقولاً كهربائية وسواء كان التيار مستخدماً ام لا يبقى الحقل المغناطيسي قائماً . أما الحقل المغناطيسي فلا يكون الا في حالة استخدام التيار .
والمخاطر الكامنة للتلوث الكهرطيسي واثارها تعتمد على عدة عوامل : 
1 ـ التردد 
2 ـ شدة الحقل 
3 ـ نوع الحقل 
4 ـ امتداد التعرض .
الاثار الناجمة عن التلوث الكهرطيسي حتمية وتختلف باختلاف الأشخاص ."
http://www.scouts.org.sy/المدونات/tabid/124/EntryID/303/Default.aspx
نسال الله العافية للجميع 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمودالحسيني (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ علاء يوجد موقع جيد للمهندس أدم البربري يوجد به معلومات جيدة عن السلامة في المستودعات إضافة لموضوعات أخرى جيدة


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 نوفمبر 2008)

عندي فكرة وهي تقييم للموضوع بعد قرائته


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (11 نوفمبر 2008)

عندي فكرة وهي تقييم للموضوع بعد قرائته


----------



## أبو يوسف الشامي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*سؤال في HSCode*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من المعلوم عند تصدير المواد الكيميائية أنها تأخذ رقم HS والذي يمثل خطورتها .. ولمن أراد جدول كامل بالأرقام فليراجع أحد الرابطين التاليين
http://www.vassl.com/hscode.htm
http://www.dci-dubai.ae/Documents/HScodeEN.pdf

وسؤالي هو
في كافة أنواع المجففات يكون HSCode الخاص بها هو 32110000 باستثناء واحد وهو Cobalt Octoate فهو 29159000 فهل يمكنكم مساعدتي في فهم السبب .
ملاحظة : يمكن استعمال Cobalt Octoate كوسيط في بعض الصناعات الكيميائية فضلاً عن كونه مجفف .

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*التعريف بمثال*

Accident: An undesired event that results in harm to peopledamage to property or loss of property.

Incident: An undesired event which under slightly differentcircumstances, could have resulted in harm to people. damage to property, or loss of process. 

Examples

Accident: An electrician was working on a high voltagemachine while it was “hot” to save time. The screwdriver slipped and shorted between two contact points. The resulting explosion severelyburned the electrician, damaged the control box and shut down part of the manufacturing process.

Incident: A night shift maintenance worker found anelectric lift truck parked in an aisle instead of at the charging bay. He drove the lift truck to the bay, but on slowing down to enter he found the brakes to be quite sluggish. He quickly reversed the controls and simple bumped the battery charging set, causing no apparent damage. Under slightly different circumstances, this incident could have resulted in extensive damage to the lift truck and charging set as well as injury to the driver. 





“Near-Miss”: Incident which by change did not result in injury or loss/damage.Ifconditions are not changed, next time the outcome may be more serious.


----------



## tito123 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*حاصل على الاوشا*

اولا احييك على انك اخدت الاوشا والبلاتينية تعادل الدبلومة فى الاوشا ،، ولكن انصحك انك تدور على عمل مناسب ولو لفترة قصيرة حتى بدون اجر ان طلب منك ,, ثم توجه للمجال المناسب ليك واللى خبراتك تأهلك ليه فى دول الخليج او حتى داخل مصر من خلال المواقع على النت او شركات التوظيف ,, دا اللى انا ناوى اعمله ان شاء المولى لانى لسه اخد الشهادة فى الاوشا وناوى على ده ان شاء الله ,,, وياريت تراسلنى علشان اعرف عملت ايه


----------



## sayed00 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا حمد لله على السلامة يا درش (فينك من زمان؟)

ثانيا
من تعريفك مش شايف فرق بين الـ Incident , Near Miss

حسب الـ Ohsas 18001 الجديد مافى شيئ اسمة Accident كله جاء تحت مسمى Incident

بالتوفيق


----------



## اسامةعباس (15 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام الاخ سيد هو الصحيح حسب المواصفة الجديدة


----------



## اسامةعباس (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يشترط للعمل في مجال السلامة طبقا للقرارات التنفيذية المنظمة الحصول علي مؤهل علمي عملي وتحديدا :
العلوم الهندسة الطب الصيدلة الزراعة الطب البيطري 
وعلوم الحاسب الالي غير مقبولة طبقا للقانون والقرارات الوزارية المكملة وذلك طبعا بالنسبة لمصر


----------



## sayed00 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى اسامه 

بارك الله فيك

ممكنتقول لنا ما هو القانون او القرارات الوزاريه التى تعرضت للموضوع هذا (فقط للعلم لان الكثير من الاخوه غير المؤهلين بالتخصصات المذكوره يعملون فى المجال)

اكون شاكر


----------



## sayed00 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اسامةعباس قال:


> كلام الاخ سيد هو الصحيح حسب المواصفة الجديدة


 

بارك الله فيك اسامه

و مشكور على الرد


----------



## casaouis02 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني. أظن أن :

INCIDENT هي كل واقعة لم تكتمل لينتج عنها خسائر قد تصيب الانسان، الالات او حتى البيئة 
مثلا سقوط شيء من فوق طاولة العمل و لم تصب أحد هذه إذن Incident.

ACCIDENT هي كل واقعة اكتملت لتنتج عنها أضرار فأصابت الانسان او الالات او البيئة 
مثلا سقوط شيء من فوق طاولة العمل و صادف السقوط وجود قدم العامل فنتج عنه أضرار، هنا نتكلم عن Accident.

و في كلتا الحالتين ينبغي البحث عن المسببات و إلغاؤها لمنع حدوث التكرار أو توفير الحماية اللازمة حتى لاتكون الاضرار بليغة.


----------



## اسامةعباس (15 نوفمبر 2008)

قرار وزير القوى العاملة رقم 137 لسنة 2003 وهو أحد القرارات التنفيذية المكملة لقانون العمل الجديد رقم 12 لسنة 2003 وهو يناقش أجهزة السلامة بالمنشآت مثل لجنة السلامة واصحة المهنية وتشكيلها أعضاء جهاز السلامة بالمنشأة ومؤهلاتهم والدورات التدريبية اللازمة حتي يمكن الاعتداد يه كأخصائي للسلامة بالمنشأة.
ويمكنك الحصول علي نص القرار في الكتب التي تشرح قانون العمل وتباع بمنفذ بيع المطبوعات الاميرية بميدان الاوبرا بالقاهرة

خالص تحياتي لزملاء


----------



## مصطفى البلتاجى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

Incidentهى حادثه حدثت ولم ينتج عنها أذى للإنسان أو المعدات أو تدمير للبيئه أوفقد للوقت أو تعرض السمعه للنقصان أما accident فهى حادثه حدثت ولم ينتج عنها أذى لللأنسان أوالعده أو تدمير للبيئه أفقد للسمعه والوقت وشكرا


----------



## sayed00 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

و الله ياجماعه انتو شغلتو نفسكم بشئ ليس بالاهميه الكبيره 

و زى ما قلت لكم انسو كلمة Accident خلاص ليس لها ذكر فى الموصفات الجديده (ohsas 18001-2007(


----------



## q8lovely (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساعده عاجله لو تسمحو*

يا اخوان انا بدي اكتب تقرير كبير عن موضوع السيفتي والهلثي في ناطحات السحاب 

وبدي منكم مساعتي في كتابة محاور الموضوع؟؟

يعني شو بدي اتكلم فيه بالموضوع فأرجو ان تفيدوني وانا في انتاضركم 

الرجاء كتابه كل افكاركم لانه فعلا افكاركم ستساعدني كثيرا ؟؟

واذا كانت هناك كتب تفيدني في كتابة الموضوع الرجاء ارشادي لها


الموضوع كبير جدا لاكن انا للأسف ماعندي خبره في هذا المجال فلا استطيع كتابه المحاور اللي ابي اتكلم عنها في التقرير 

لذلك ارجو المساعده من اصحاب الخبره وشكرا 

انا في انتظاركم


----------



## علي الحميد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

هل تجيد اللغة الانجليزية


----------



## q8lovely (15 نوفمبر 2008)

نعم يا اخ علي انشالله انني اجيدها


----------



## علي الحميد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب .. ما دام ماعندنا شي مخصص لعلك تقرأ في هذين الموضوعين حتى نجمع باقي المعلومات

http://www.sunysb.edu/ehs/fire/highrise.shtml

http://www.coj.net/Departments/Fire+and+Rescue/Safety+and+Health/High+Rise+Safety.htm


----------



## اسامةعباس (15 نوفمبر 2008)

تسمي باللغة العربية نقطة الوميض وتعريفها أنها أدنى درجة حرارة يكون عندها كمية الابخرة فوق سطح السائل تكفي لحدوث ومضة Flash عند تقريب مصدر لهب.
وهي أحد المواصفات الاساسية للوقود الثقيل مثل المازوت وزيت الديزيل والوقود المتوسط مثل الكيروسين والسولار ويتم عمل الاختبار المعملي لقياسها في معامل تكرير النفط بواسطة أجهزة تسمي بنسكي مارتن منها اليدوي والاتوماتيك والنصف اتوماتيك.
وبالنسبة لعلم الحريق لكوننا متخصصين في السلامة فهي معيار مهم للتمييز بينا المواد وسرعة اشتعالها وعلي اساسها صنف الامريكين (الاوشا) المواد الي مواد لها نقطة وميض أقل من 100 درجة فهرنهيت وتسمي المواد سريعة الاشتعال Flammable Material ومواد تحتاج تسخين لتكون أبخرة تكفي لحدوث الاشتعال Material Combustable .
والواقع الذي يجب أن يعلمه الجميع أن المواد الصلبة والمواد السائل لا تشتعل في حد ذاتها إنما أبخرتها التي تشتعل عندما تتوفر بالقدر الكافي 
والموضوع تفصيله لا ينتهي ويمكن مناقشته في المرات القادمة


----------



## q8lovely (16 نوفمبر 2008)

يا اخوان انا في انتظاركم ويعلم الله اني في امس الحاجه لمساعدكم 

ارجوكم افيدوني


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا باشمهندس سيد على التوضيح , بس انا بقول على االلى كان متعارف علية لو حد مش مطبق الأوساس فممكن يبقى كده زى ما شركات كتير عملة أن الaccident حادث كبير ناتج عنه خسارة , انما ال Incident هى الحادثة اللى مش واضحة يعنى ممكن تجاهلها اما ال nearmiss ظروف حصلت كان ممكن تؤدى لحادث بنفس الظروف دى زى موضوع سقوط الشئ من على الطاولة بس لا الشئ انكسر ولا حد اتصاب بس كان ممكن .

اما بقى اللى بيطبق الاوساس فعليه ان يتبع تعريفاتة كما هى بدون جدال (= 

بس كمان انا لى رأى ان الموضوع ده مهم جدا لان على حسب التصنيف ده بنعمل الإحصائيات بتاعتنا و نشوف احنا فين , و بمجرد تغير Accident و قلنا لأ دى Incident بيقل الإهتمام بالموضوع شوية فموضوع التصنيف ده مهم جدا علشان على اساسه بيكون سرعة رد الفعل


----------



## محمد طبيه (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعتدتي في استفسار
هل تعتبر الأجراءت المستخدمه في الحمايه من الأشعه كافيه 100% للحمايه من آثر الاشعاع؟ ولماذا

ارجو أن تفيدوني مأجورين


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ غسان ارجو اخد رايك حضرتك في الموضوع الاتي انا عاوز اشتغل في البترول وخاصا في تنكات البترول فما هي الدورات التي اخذها حتي احصل علي هذه الوظيفه ولك جزيل الشكر وارجو الرد


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلا عليكم لدي الكثير والكثير في هذا الموضوع ولكن ارجو التوضيح كبفية تحميلهم لسيادتكم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 نوفمبر 2008)

I think the main risks in DTM are lifting operations. also transportation risks.you need to respect the lifting rules using both cranes and forklifts.


----------



## علي الحميد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ ممدوح عباس محمد

يمكنك الذهاب لهذا الموقع http://mihd.net/ 

وتقوم بتحميل الملفات ووضع روابطها هنا .. 

أو يمكنك مراسلتي على البريد وسأقوم بذلك عوضاً عنك...


----------



## علي الحميد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

لعلي أضع بعض العناصر التي وصلت إليها عن طريق قراءتي بالنت وهي:

1- أنظمة الإطفاء (وكما يبدو لي أنها أهم شيء في سلامة المباني العالية)

2- أنظمة الطوارئ (مخارج الطوارئ - إضاءة الطوارئ ... الخ)

بقي التأثيرات البيئية للمبانني العالية مثل:

1- حجب أشعة الشمس.

2- حجب أو التأثير على مسار الرياح.

3- تأثر السكان بالتلوث أكثر لأن الأدخنة ترتفع لأعلى.

آمل ان تكون هذه الأفكار مفيدة ..


----------



## صاصا الغالي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع قيم ومفيد كنت ابحث عنه من فتره اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخ غسان ارجو اخد رايك حضرتك في الموضوع الاتي انا عاوز اشتغل في البترول وخاصا في تنكات البترول فما هي الدورات التي اخذها حتي احصل علي هذه الوظيفه ولك جزيل الشكر وارجو الرد*​


----------



## الدكرونى (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
*المهندس \ غسان خليل *
*تحية طيبة وبعد *
*اقدم ليسادتكم خاصة وباقى الاعضاء عامة وافر التحية والتقدير على المجهود الكبير داخل المنتدى *
*وكنت اود الاستسفار عن دورات عن مخاطر غاز h2s وتكون الشهادة معتمدة*
*وفى النهاية اكرر شكرى وتقديرى لمجهودكم الكبير ونفعكم الله بعلمكم*​ 
اليكم ملف مرفق به بعض المعلومات على امل الاستفادة
وارجو الافادة عن الدوارت المعتمدة الشهادات


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك و ياريت لو عندك حاجة عن باقى الغازات الضارة
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you my friend for this documentation


----------



## علي الحميد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات مهمة وقيمة جداً...

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## zaidhisham (26 نوفمبر 2008)

احسن الله اليكم و مشكورين على هذذذذذذذذا المجهود


----------



## sayed00 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*دعوة للسادة متخصصى السلامة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة​ 
*[FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold]INVITATION[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold]​

​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman,Bold][FONT=Times New Roman,Bold][FONT=Times New Roman,Bold]يسر إدارة منتذي الصحة و السلامة والبيئة و الجودة دعوة سيادتكم للاشتراك معنا فى المنتذي[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman,Bold][FONT=Times New Roman,Bold]
*[FONT=Times New Roman,Bold]الذي تم انشاءة بغرض المنفعه العامه بين متخصص المجال و كذلك من لة علاقه بهذا المجال الحيوي[/FONT]*​

​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT]*[FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold]HSEQ FROUM ADMIN INVITE YOU TO JOIN THE NEW FORUM, THE FORUM OBJECTIVE IS TO SHARE ALL HSEQ RELATED [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold]INFORMATION[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]* 
[FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold]​
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman,Bold][FONT=Times New Roman,Bold]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Cambria,Bold][FONT=Cambria,Bold]
*[FONT=Cambria,Bold]CLICK HERE[/FONT]*
​[/FONT][/FONT]
مرحبا بكم معنا​WELCOME​
​​​​​​الإدارة
مهندس / سيد سلام​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك و بالتوفيق أخ سيد إنشاء الله


----------



## masd2006 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ابحث عن وظيفة ومسئول سلامه وصحه مهنيه وانا حاصل علي شهاده الاوشا والنسب ومع سنتين خبره ارجو المساعده ولكم جزيل الشكر وهذا اميلي [email protected]****** علي ********


----------



## sayed00 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك مهندس غسان

نريد دعمكم و مشاركتكم معنا


----------



## يسري سوف (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*طلب مساعدةعن Nf-f.s.s,nf-ssi*

أحتاج لهذه المساعدة من أجل مذكرة التخرج وموضوعها 
Study of fire safety system (F.S.S) *Application of method FMEA*


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

امنياتنا بالموفقية لجميع الاعضاء والزوار في هذا المنتدى الرائع
وفقكم الله


----------



## المهنــدس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*مطلوب مساعدة لإيجاد وظيفة مهندس أمن صناعى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتى للمنتدى المحترم ....وللسادة الأعضاء والمشرفين 
لى إستفسار بسيط ..وهو انى كتبت من قبل طلب فى هذا القسم بخصوص البحث عن وظيفة مهندس أمن صناعى بأى شركة . وطلبت من السادة الأعضاء والمشرفين مساعدتى فى إيجاد هذه الفرصة إن أمكن. ولا ادرى لماذا تم نقل رسالتى هذه من المنتدى . مع العلم بأننى لم اقل شيئا خارجا أو غريبا .حتى لم يتم 
إخطارى بما حدث أو سبب ماحدث.
فإن كنت قد أخطأت فى شئ ما . فأتمنى أن أجد من يوضح لى خطأى .
وأنا أرجو الإهتمام برسالتى وطلبى .ومرسل لسيادتكم سيرتى الذاتية مرة أخرى للإطلاع عليها
ولكم جزيل الشكر على إهتمامكم​


----------



## sayed00 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى المهندس

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الى ايجاد الوظيفه التى تبحث عنها

قوانين المنتدى تمنع مثل هذه الامور و لكن ربما تجدها مفتوحة فى منتديات اخرى


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*تنكات البترول*

ارجو من لديه خبره او كتب بالغه العربيه او اي شي يخص تنكات البترول يقدمها لي وللجميع ويكون لكم جزيل الشكر .......... لاني ارجو التخصص في تنكات البترول وارجو الاستفاده من سيادتكم وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مالك الجليزي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر وبارك الله بهذه الجهودالمتميزةالمبذولة من قبل ادارة المنتدى-وفقكم الله تعالى


----------



## tomasz (1 ديسمبر 2008)

إخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية انا لن اعلق على هذا الموضوع لان اللغة الإنجليزية تفرق بين الكلمتين وانا في رأي ان نبحث بمعنى الكلمتين ونقوم بترجمة المعنى إلى العربية وإكتشاف الفرق بينهما

لكن انا ما أبحث عنه هو ترجمة للمواصفة 18001:2007 الجديدة للغة العربية ومن ذو خبرة في ترجمة مثل هذه المواصفات حتى نستفيد أكثر وأكثر

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamman (1 ديسمبر 2008)

> لكن انا ما أبحث عنه هو ترجمة للمواصفة 18001:2007 الجديدة للغة العربية ومن ذو خبرة في ترجمة مثل هذه المواصفات حتى نستفيد أكثر وأكثر



اخي الكريم ،، حضرت شخصيا كورس 1800:2007 ولا يوجد به تضارب بين الكلمتين ،، والكلمة المستخدمة او المصطلح هو incident , بحيث سالت المحاضر عن الفرق بين المصطلحين قال لي لا يوجد فرق مطلقا !


----------



## ahmed_fouad79 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

Incidentهى اعتقد ان الفرق هو 
*هى حادثه حدثت ونتج عنها أذى لمعدات أو تدمير للبيئه أوفقد للوقت دون اذي لللإنسان*

* فهى حادثه حدثت ونتج عنها أذى لللأنسان أوالعده أو تدمير للبيئه أفقد للسمعه والوقت accident *​

و near miss or near hit 
فهى حدث لم ينتج عنه أذى لللأنسان أوالعده أو تدمير للبيئه ولكن في المرة القادمة سيحدث ذلك


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ غسان أشكرك على إهتمامك وجهودك وجزاكم الله خيرا وأسأل الله لك ولجميع الزملاء أن يوفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه في الدنيا والأخرة .


----------



## خالد محمد عطيه (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aae242 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ماهي اهم النمازج المستخدمه في حالات اصايه العمل وغيرها


----------



## اسامةعباس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*تقييم المخاطر باللغة العربية*

موقع حورس الأفضل به محاضرات جيدة عن تقييم المخاطر باللغة العربية​


----------



## ماسح الدمعات (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور عن إختبارات الجوده*

:16: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني مهندسي السلامه , الله يعطيكم العافية ويبارك فيكم أجمعين 

أرجو من الله ثم منكم أخواني المساعده في طرح بعض الصور عن العمل في أماكن الخرسانات وعن أماكن إختبارات الجودة والمختبرات وكيفية نظافتها. 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ماهر عيون (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*التصوير بالأشعة لإظهار عيوب المنتج وتحديدها*

ويتم فحص جميع انواع اللحامات بأستخدام الاشعه السينيه وذلك لاكتشاف العيوب والعمل على اصلاحها


----------



## sand man (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً ماهر وبالتوفيق يارب.


----------



## sayed00 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

متميز دائما يا ماهر


----------



## mohamedgad (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedgad (5 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا ونتمنى منك المذيد


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذة المعلوماتلكن اعتقد هناك موضوع كامل عن Safety Management لحساب هذة المسائل سوف ابحت ونتواصل انشا اللة


----------



## ماهر عيون (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*تهنئه بالعيد (كل عام وانتم بخير )*

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير كل عام ونحن نزداد قربا الى الله ونزداد بعدا عن المعاصى واللهم اغفر لنا جميعا ذنوب العام الماضى واجعل عامنا القادم كله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير

أعاده عليكم وعلى الأمة الاسلامية بألف بخير


----------



## تمبيزة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

تقبل الله منا و منكم غفر الله لنا و لكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي ماهر


----------



## المهندس ابو نهار (6 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير وصحة وسلامة 
واتمنى من الله ان ينصر الاسلام والمسلمين وان يتقبل من الحجيج حجهم


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

دائما سباق الى الخير اخى ماهر

كل عام و انتم جميعا بكل خير و نكون جميعا مع الحجيج العام القادم

عيدكم مبارك


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الدعوة وانا علي استعداد للاجابة عن ايه تساؤلات تهم المهتمين بمجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية حيث انني حاصلة علي الماجيستير والدكتوراه في هذا المجال و اعمل بتدريس مادة السلامة و الصحة المهنية في كلية الطب ومدرب معتمد لاعطاء دورات Osha,nasp,hazwoper,food Safety وسوف اكون سعيدة جدا بالمشاركة معكم في هذا الموقع لتعم الفائدة علي الجميع باذن الله


----------



## sayed00 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

نحن نتشرف بك يا دكتوره


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

انا استطيع توصيلك باذن الله بدكتور وجدي سيفين اذا اردت لعلمي باسرع الطرق للاتصال به و ايضا يمكنني اعطاؤك دورات السيفتي المعتمده لو لم تتوافق مواعيدك مع مواعيد دورات د وجدي و رجاءا حاول الاتصال بي عن طريق بريدي الشخصي


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود و اعتقد ان من اجمل ما رايت في هذا الموضوع هو محاولة استخدام الصور المعبرة عن السيفتي مثلا كرسم الاوضاع الخاطئة و علامة خطأ بجانبها و الاوضاع الصحيحة و علامة خطأ بجانبها الي جانب ما نريد توضيحه بالكلام باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية لان استخدام الصور بجانب الكلام يجعلنا نرسخ المعلومة في العقل باكثر من طريقة


----------



## dr Rawda (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود العظيم في جمع و تحميل كل هذه المادة العلمية و انا مستعدة للمشاركة معكم في هذا الموضوع الهام حيث انني ادرس مادة الصحة المهنية و طب الصناعات بكليه الطب ومدرب معتمد Osha,nasp,hazwoper,food Safety واود معرفة اسئلتكم في كل ما يتعلق بالميكروبات التي يمكن ان تنتقلفي محيط العمل عن طريق الدم ساحاول الاجابة عليها باللغة العربية وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير للبشريه


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بألف ألف خير


----------



## محمودالحسيني (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ونسأل الله ان يعيد علينا الأعياد وقد رفعت راية المسلمين في كل مكان خفاقة عالية شامخة بعز الإسلام


----------



## ماسح الدمعات (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وأنتم والأمة الإسلامية بألف خير 
أعاده الله علينا وعلى جميع المسلمين والمسلمات باليمن والبركات 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم ومن الأمة الإسلامية صالح الأعمال


----------



## القمرايا (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*سارة الجزائرية وقصتها مع طبيب الاسنان... وبتر الرجل*

لقد صغرت المسافات كثيراً بعد دخول عصر الانترنت ، وخاصة بعد دخول خدمة ال****** هذا العالم المتنامي الإطراق ، حتى أصبح الأنسان يعيش الكثير من اللحظات السعيدة عبره وكذلك يعيش ألام الناس وهمومهم وسوف أكتب لكم اليوم عن قصة صغيرة ولكن محزنة حصلت معي ولم أتوقع أن تؤثر بي إلى حد أني أكتب عنها وأتفاعل معها في موقعي الطبي ، ولكن ظروف القصة وملبساتها جعلتني أقدمها لكم موضحاً بذلك لأمرين: 
الأمر الأول كيف يمكن لل****** أن يفيد الناس في التواصل البناء ،
 والأمر الأخر كيف يمكن للأنسان أن يتعرف من خلاله على الناس وفي نفس الوقت أن يقدم الكثر من الخير إلى الناس عبر القارات .
معروف أني أملك هذا الموقع وأني أستقبل كل يوم عشرات الرسائل المجانية عبر ال****** وعبر البريد تحمل معانات الناس وألأمهم طبعاً في ما يخص اختصاصي كطبيب أسنان ، منذ فترة 7 أشهر طلبت مني أحدى الأخوات الجزائريات استشارة ، عبر الانترنت وكعادتي لم أتوانى عن الرد عليها مع أن وقتي ليس دائماً ملكي ولكن شدني إليها الأسلوب الراقي في التعامل معي والمعانات التي تعاني منها ، حيث كانت تعاني من تهشم في الفكين نتيجة حادث سيارة أدى إلى كسورة متعددة في فكيها ، ولكن والحقيقة تقال شدني أكثر إلى رسالتها صورة أرسلتها عبر البريد لالكتروني ظهر فيها أثر الحادث الأليم ، والمثير في الصورة ليس التشوه والكسور فقط وإنما نظرتها الغريبة والتي قرأت فيهما نظرات غريبة وغامضة ولم أستطع أن أكتشف السر الغامض في هذه النظرة إلا في النهاية ، ومع أني متعود على صور حوادث الكسور ولكن هذه الصورة لم تغب من عقلي ، لقد تركت في نفسي عدة تساؤلات غريبة ومبهمة ، لذلك وعلى مر الأيام لم أنسى صاحبت هذه الصورة لما تحمل من معاني حزن وغموض ، وبعد عدة شهور ظهرت المريضة نفسها مرة أخرى على ال****** وسألتني بعض الأسئلة الطبية و أخبرتني أنها فكت المثبتات في يدها وأن وضعها الحمد لله بدأ يستقر ، ثم قالت لي أنها في الغد ستذهب إلى المستشفى من أجل إبنتها فاستغربت وقلت لها لماذا تذهبين ببنتك إلى المستشفى 






الصغيرة سارة الجزائرية قبل الحادث بأسبوع​ 


، فقالت هي بالأساس عملت حادث معايا ، ثم أرسلت لي صورت بنتها وهي في وضعها الحالي ... وإنصعقت صراحة من الصورة ، بنت في عمر الزهور في قالب من الجبصين ، ستة أشهر في هذا القالب ، كما تروا في الصورة المرفقة ..... ، صورة البنت صراحة أزعجتني جداً كما أزعجتكم أنتم بالتأكيد ، ومن لحظتها أحببت أن أحتفظ في ال****** بأسمها( لأني عادة ألغي عنوان الذي يستشيرني بعد المحادثة معه) ، وهكذا كنت على تواصل معها لأطمأن عن حالة هذه البنت اليتيمة ، وخلال هذه المدة من التواصل بدأت الأمور تنكشف حول هذه الكارثة التي وقعت بها هذه البنت الصغيرة الجميلة ، لقد تبين من متابعتي لهذه المشكلة أن البنت ظهر عليها بوادر تجرثم كبير في الجرح نتيجة الإهمال في أحد المستشفيات الجزائرية والذي يدعى مستشفى حسن بادي الحراش مع الأسف وأنا بحكم ممارستي لطب أعلم خطورة هذا الأمر تماماً لأنه يمكن أن يتسبب ببتر هذه الرجل وكم صعباً أن ترى البراعم وهي تقطف أمامك وأنت لا تقدر إلا على مشاهدتها من بعيد ؟ .
بدأت أوعي وأنصح هذه الأخت الأرملة خطورة هذا الأمر على صحة البنت الصغيرة سارة ولكن تقول لي ما العمل إذا كانت المستشفيات الجزائرية لا تكترث لمثل هذه المصائب فأنا أنتظر أربعة أسابيع ولا يمكنني أن أجد من يساعدني لأحصل لها على سرير وكل يوم أذهب يقولوا لي تعالي في الغد ،وأنا لا أملك النقود لعلاجه في المستشفيات الخاصة التي لا ترحم الأيتمام مثلها ، عندها تذكرت أن لي مراجعة من الجزائر دكتورة جاءتني في الصيف لعمل أسنانها فقلت في نفسي لماذا لا أتصل بها علها تقدر أن تساعدها وبالفعل اتصلت بالدكتورة وشرحت لها الأمر فقالت لي أنها جاهزة لعمل الخير وبالفعل استطاعت أن تؤمن هذه الدكتورة جزاها الله خيراً سرير لطفلة الصغيرة مع أن المستشفى ليس في منطقتها ( تصوروا كيف العالم صغير ) .
مع أن الوقت أصبح متأخر ولكن خير أن تصل من أن لا تصل أبداً ، أما المفاجئة فهي كانت بعد استقبالها في المستشفى والكشف على حالتها وبعد أن أدخلت إلى غرفة العمليات أضطر الأطباء إلى بتر جزء من ساقها الغضة ، قطعوا جزء من رجل الصغيرة ذات الأحد عشر ربيعاً ، تشوهت البنت مدى الحياة ، لقد أصبحت عاجزة عن الحركة وأصبحت تعاني من أزمة نفسية نتيجة ركودها المتواصل في البيت فمن المسؤول عن هذا التشوه وعن العجز الذي أصابها ، الطبيب المهمل والمتكبر ( على حسب قول أمها ) الذي أتهمها أنها هي السبب مع أن التجرثم حصل في المستشفى لها ولخمسة حالات أخرى ، أم أن المسؤال هو المشفى والإدارة التي لم تراعي ضرورة التعقيم .





صورة الصغيرة سارة وهي في قالب الجبصين لمدة 6 أشهر​ 


وهنا تذكرت صورة وجه الأم الأرملة وعرفت ما هو السر الذي ظهر في نظراتها وعلمت كم من الألم وكم من المعانات النفسية أن ترى نفسك وفلزه كبدك مريضة وحطمة لا حراك لها وأنت لا تستطيع حتى مساعدة نفسك 
أما الآن فأنا أناشد كل من لديه حس مرهف ولكل من يحب عمل الخير أن يساعد معي هذه البنت اليتيمة الصغيرة حتى لا تقع في عجز دائم عن الحركة وحتى نزيح عنها شهور العذاب والمعانات 






صورة رجل سارة بعد فك الجبصين شاهد الأنتفاخ والتورم​ 


هي بحاجة أولاً إلى إنقاذها من بعض الأطباء الجزارين في الجزائر الذين يتعين عليهم أن يكملوا العمل معها ( الخوف من تجرثم قادم أخر ) وبحاجة إلى من يتبرع بنفقات إعادة تطويل العظم الذي أصابه البتر حيث يوجد عملية تحتاج إلى متابعة لمدة 3 - 7 أشهر كما هو موضح في هذا الربط :
http://www.omania2.net/avb/showthread.php?t=188194
أو هذا الربط 
http://www.saudi-teachers.com/vb/showthread.php?t=759

يوجد عدة مستشفيات في العالم العربي تجري هذه العملية ، تعالوا لنعيد الأمل مرة أخرى لهذه الزهرة الجزائرية ، تعالوا لنتكاتف من أجل عمل الخير 

وأمد يدي إلى كل من يرغب في إعانة هذه المريضة وإلى كل من يساهم في أعادة هذه الفتاة الصغيرة إلى الحياة الطبيعية تجري وتلعب ببراءة ويعيد لها الطفولة التي اغتصبت منها وكلي أمل فيكم قراء هذا الموضوع في المساعدة أو في نشر هذا الموضوع عبر الإيميلات والمنتديات ( فالدال على الخير كفاعله ) 

بالنسبة للوثائق والصور هي جاهزة وأنا أستطيع أن أحصل لكم كل ما تحتاجوه من وثائق إضافية
يمكنكم الأتصال بي على رقم الجوال التالي :
00963944832396
أو زيارت موقعي الطبي وإرسالة رسالة من خلاله على العنوان التالي
http://www.asnanaka.com/phpp2/showthread.php?t=1998

[FONT=&quot]هذا الموضوع منقول ( الدال على الخير كفاعله )[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## safety113 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*التعرض لحرارة الشمس*

*التعرض لحرارة الشمس*​*SUN HEAT EXPOSURE*​*مخاطر التعرض لحرارة الشمس*
*Heat illness*​*أولا :الارهاق من الحرارة*
*الاعراض:*
*



**الشعور تماما بالضعف والعطش*
*



**الشعور بألم في الرأس*
*



**اجهاد عصبي*
*



**تشوش ذهن*
*طريقة المعالجة:*
*ضع المصاب في الظل وقدم له المحلول الملحي (1-2 )ليتر كل 24 ساعة *
*ان حالة الارهاق من جراء التعرض لاشعة الشمس يمكن ان تتطور الى صدمة حرارية في حال توقفت عملية التعرق*
*I- Heat exhaustion*
*Symptoms:*
*



**Feel thirst and weakness*
*



**Headache*
*



**Fatigue , impaired judgment*
*



**Hysteria*
*Treatment:*
*Place the victim in a shaded , cool environment and providing salty solution (1-2 L over 2-4 hours)*
*Heat exhaustion may progress to heat stroke if sweating ceases*​*ثانيا: الصدمة الحرارية*
*الاعراض:*
*



**ضعف في التركيز*
*



**ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة*
*



**الشعور بدوخة انعدام التعرق*
*



**الشعور بضعف عام في الجسم*
*



**تقيؤ – اضطراب – اسهال - عدم وضوح في الرؤيا – تشنج*
*وهذا مايقود المصاب بانهيار تام*
*المعاجة:في هذه الحالة يتم نقل المصاب الى المشفى*
*II- Heat Stroke*
*Symptoms:*
*



**Impaired consciousness*
*



**Fever*
*



**Absence of sweating, Dizziness*
*



**Weakness*
*



**Nausea and vomiting, Diarrhea, confusion, Blurred vision, convulsion. Then these lead to collapse*
*TREATMENT: the victim should be transferred to Hospital *​*الوقاية*​*PREVENTION*​*يستحسن شرب المحلول الملحي في الاجواء الحارة*
*على العمال الا يعملوا في الاجواء ذات درجات الحرارة العالية دون التأقلم التام مع هذه الاجواء*
*أخذ فترات راحة دورية (حسب ما تستدعي الحالة)*


* المحلول الملحي:*

*معاجة الجفاف الجاهزة عن طريق الفم (حبوب ملحية + محلول اوزمو أكياس)*
 

*معالجة الجفاف عن طريق التحضير الشخصي السريع للمحلول : (وذلك باضافة ثلاثة ملاعق كبيرة من السكر وملعقة كبيرة واحدة من الملح الى ليتر واحد من الماء النقي ) واشرب كل /15/دقيقة*
*A lot of fluid consumption should be encouraged. *
*Workers should not begin work in hot temperatures without proper acclimatization.*
*Workers should have regular breaks while working in hot climates (according to situation).*
* SALT SOLUTION:*​
*Oral re-hydration therapy (ORT) Ready Solution: - Salt tablets + OSMO solution (sachets)*
*Self Made solution add three full tablespoons of sugar and one tablespoon of salt to one liter of clean water . Drink every 15 minutes. *


----------



## safety113 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاستخدام الامن للسلالم*

1. 
Always avoid bringing the ladder into contact with electricity.
2. Place the ladders so that its feet are a quarter of its length to the top support from the object it is resting against.
3. Unless the ladder is securely tied at the top it should always be held in position by another person while in use.
4. Wherever possible it should extend 1 meter above its support.
5. Ladders should be inspected before use and at frequent intervals. Defective ladders should be repaired or replaced..
6. Always keep ladders clean.
7. Do not use ladders as horizontal walkways, or as scaffolding.
8. Never leave a ladder where it may fall.
9. Ladders should be equipped with safety feet
10. A ladder should always be stored lying on its side.
11. Only one person should use a ladder at a time.
12. Do not leave tools or equipment on the top of a ladder. They may fall and injure a fellow employee.
13. Use the correct type of ladder for the job.


----------



## المبروك شقاف (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*التحقيق في حوادث العمل*

ملف powerpoint يوضح طريقة التحقيق في حوادث العمل


----------



## تمبيزة (9 ديسمبر 2008)

أين هو الملف؟


----------



## hanymnsor (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Alinajeeb (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلاااا


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور استاذي الغالى


----------



## mohamedgad (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمودالحسيني (12 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ فارس نشكرك على المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## محمودالحسيني (12 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكرك على المعلومات القيمة وخاصة النوعين العلمي والإهتمام بأمر المسلمين


----------



## محمودالحسيني (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يوجد موقع جيد للمهندس أدم البربري يوجد به أنواع المخاطر وطرق الوقاية منها بالعربي ويمكن الإستفادة منه


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*الم يأن الأون بعد لنغير ثقافة الحماية والوقاية لدينا ومن حولنا*

احبائى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اشتقت لكم 
اكتب اليكم وانا فى اشد حالات الضيق .اكتب اليكم لانكم خط الضوء الاول والوحيد فى هذا المجال والذى اوشك ان اتركه بعد سنوات قضيتها فيه بنعمة ومنة من الله صاحب الفضل وحدة. اكتب اليكم لاشتكى لكم حالا لا يخفى على احد منكم واعرف ان قد يكون كلامى هذا سلبيا بعض الشئ وقد يقول قائل منكم ومالنا نحن وشكواك. انا لا اتملق احدا فيكم ان قلت انكم املى الوحيد فى تحقيق ما ابغاه و يعلم اغلابكم ما يلاقيه مهندسين انظمة مكافحة الحريق والسلامة والصحة المهنيه فى اغلب البلاد العربية للاسف من عدم اهتمام وتقدير و...الخ حتى انه دفع بعض مما عرفهم شخصيا لترك المجال واعتباره نوع من الهوايه تمارس بعيدا عن ضغوط الحياة واعبائها فى الوقت الذى يحسدونهم فى بعض البلاد الاخرى على معرفتهم لهذة العلوم النادرة فى مصادر التعلم والمعرفة والمكلفة جدا فى تعلمها والتدريب عليها واعتقاد انه قد حان دورى لاحق بهم انا لم ولن اندم ابدا على ما منه الله على فى هذا المجال ولا على الوقت الذى امضيته فيه قد اكون ضعيفا لم اتحمل قد يسننى عن قرارى شى لا اعلمه ولكنى اطلق هذا الصرخة فانا فى النهاية قد الهمانى الله الحل للمشكلة التى جعلت هذا المجال هواية تمارس فى السر لا مجالا للعلم والعمل الحل هو 
انشرو هذة الثفافة للغير المختصين فهم اولى من المختصين من وجهة نظرى لان المختصين والاستشارين لديهم بعض قنوات المعرفة يجب ان يخاطب كل منكم من حوله الجيران والاهل بكلمات بسيطة بعيدة عن تعقيدات المصطلحات العلمية كل منكم يتبنى مجموعة من طلاب كليات الهندسة وهذا ليس بمعجز فمن منا لايعرف طالب او اثنين من طلاب كليات الهندسة . اعرضو عليهم الامرعرفهم كم المسئولية الواقعة على اعتقاهم ان رضو ان يكملو هذا المجال انا على اتم استعداد لمدكم بكل ما عندى من مواد يجب ان نغير ثقافة الحماية والوقاية عن غير المختصين هذا هو الحل .
اذكر لكم موقفا حدث معى لتعرفو مدى عدم الاهتمام الذى وصل له الناس بهذه العلوم فى مناقشة مع مالك مشروع وانا اعمل ضمن المجموعة الاستشارية الخاصة به (اسشارى مالك) عن ضرورة تطبيق انظمة وقاية ومكافحة للحريق توفق مع حالة المخاطر (hazard Case) الخاصة بالمشروع الذى يملكه وفى معرض حديثى عن ضرورة عدم التسهل فى اختيار انظمة مكافحة الحريق عتبنى قائلا :-
( يا اخى لا يجب على المسلم ان يكون متشائما ثم اكمل انه ما فكر فى اعمال المكافحة الا من اجل استخراج التراخيص اللازمة فقط للبدء فى تنفيذ المبنى ويجب على ان افكر من منطق التكلفة القليلة ويا حبذا لو كان هناك انظمة عديمة التكلفة ) واستحى ان يسالنى عن انظمة تعطية هو المال 
يالا التفاؤل 
انا انتظر ردودكم وارئكم فى ما قولته واما انكم ترونه نوعا من الهراء وكل ما احتاجة منكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب
اخوكم ابو البراء


----------



## تمبيزة (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayed00 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى ابو البراء

لا تتشائم و كم متفائل ... المجال فى بلادنا العربية تستطيع ان تقول انة نامى و بداية من الصفر لذلك لا تتعجل الامور .. هناك الكثير من العقول الرجعية و المتخلفة و للاسف انها فى مواقع الريادة و القيادة (ناس عوجيز بقى) يعنى كله على البركة ... اعتقد من وجهة نظرى ان هناك تطور فى المجال و لكن ببطئ و اعتقد انة فى تطور و انا شخصيا و الحمد للة جزبت الى المجال اشخاص كثيرين جدا و اصبحو الان متميزين فية و صبرا ال ياسر ....

بالتوفيق


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله لك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*دورة السلامة تعقدها " الجمعية العربية لعلوم المواد"*

السلام عليكم

قرأت فى نقابة المهندسين بالاسكندرية اعلان من " الجمعية العربية لعلوم المواد" عن دورة فى السلامة بعنوان " الصحة والسلامة المهنية للصناعات العامة"
وانه سيلقى المحاضرة محاضرين من أمريكا وستعتمد الشهادة من OSHA general industries
وثمنها 650 جنيها من الساعة 9-5 على مدى ثلاثة ايام 25و26و27 من شهر 12

اود ان أتستعلم عن مدى مصداقية الجمعية العربية لعلوم المواد فى تنفيد هذه الدورة بمميزاتها المذكورة اعلاه لانى اول مرة اسمع عن هذه الجمعية 

ثانيا مدى اهمية الحصول على شهادة فى السلامة لمهندس الميكانيكا حديث التخرج 

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## aimanham (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربط الجامعه بالصناعه*

اقترح علی المشرفین فی هذا القسم (والاقسام الاخری بالطبع) ان یخصصوا زاویه مثبته للمشاکل التی یواجهها الصناعیون و المهندسون فی حقول عملهم و کل حسب اختصاصه حیث تکون هذه المشکلات الهندسیه بذره مشاریع التخرج لطلاب الهندسه وفی نفس الوقت توفر فرصه اکتساب الخبره العملیه للطلاب و ذلک عبر هامش اکبر لامکانیه التواصل عبر البرید الاکترونی او غیره

فما الفائده اذا کان الطلاب وعلمهم فی واد ...... والصناعه و مشاکلها فی واد اخر؟؟؟؟

کما اننی اعلم من خلال خبرتی البسیطه ان معظم الشرکات غالبا ما تلجا للخبراء و الشرکات الاجنبیه لحل مشاکلها الهندسیه مما یتسبب فی تکالیف باهظه الثمن وفی نفس الوقت یعانی الطلاب و الخریجون الجدد من نقص الخبره العملیه 


کمثال: بحث طریقه فعاله لتقلیل الروائح المنبعثه من محطات معالجه الصرف الصحی


----------



## dr Rawda (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شهادات السلامة بالنسبة لك كمهندس حديث التخرج تعتبر مفيدة جدا اذا كنت تريد العمل في مجال السيفتي و هو مجال واعد بالنسبة للمهندسين خصوصاو ذلك سواء للعمل في مصر او في البلاد العربية 
اما بخصوص هذه الجمعية فانا لم اسمع بها من قبل والمحاضرين الامريكان اعتقد هيكونوا محاضرين مصريين لكن معتمدين كمحاضرين في الاوشا للصناعات العامة و اتمني ان اكون قد اجبت علي جزء من سؤالك فيما يخص هذا الموضوع


----------



## المبارك مرسي (20 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي كمايقولون العافية درجات ورحلة المليون ميل تبدأ بخطوة وأحدة فلنبدأ الآن وستتحسن الأمور كثيرا عاما بعد عام


----------



## علي الحميد (20 ديسمبر 2008)

التغيير يجب أن يبدأ بأنفسنا ... وليس بالآخرين ...

لنسأل أنفسنا ... نحن المختصين بالسلامة وإطفاء الحرائق...

1- كم واحد منا لديه حساس دخان وحرارة في غرف المنزل ؟
2- كم واحد منا درب أولاده وزوجته على استخدام الطفاية ؟
3- كم واحد منا درب أسرته على الإخلاء في حال الطوارئ؟

لن أكمل باقي الأسئلة ... حتى أجد إجابة مقنعة لهذه الأسئلة ... 

صدقوني عندما نلتزم نحن المختصين بما نقول 100% .. سيقتنع الأقرب فالأقرب منا وستنتشر الثقافة بسرعة لم تتخيلوها..


----------



## sayed00 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى على سوف اجيبك بكل صراحة

بالنسبة للسؤال الاول: دى متطلبات خاصة بالبلد الى انت فية بمعنى لن تذهب بنفسك و تركب نظام معين الا اذا كان البيت ملكك ... ولكن الاجراءات الوقائية ممكن ان تحل محله
بالنسبة للسؤالين الثانى والثالث
استطيع ان اقول لك نعم الزوجة و الاولاد الكبار المدركين لمعنى طفاية الحريق عندهم خلفية عن ذلك من البيت و ايضا من المدرسة (تعلمو فى الدفاع المدنى) لعلمك الاولاد صغار فى الابتدائى لربما تقول انهم اكبر من ذلك

يعنى فية امل


----------



## drill20 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااا وجزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## المبارك مرسي (21 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة خاصة فيا يتعلق بعمل الريجات


----------



## لذة العيش (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مكافحة الطيور في المطارات*

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكن مكافحة الطيور وأسرابها داخل المطارات
وإن أمكن أيضاً أفضل وسيلة للكلاب والقطط
شكراًجزيلاً


----------



## mazen_229 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم نظرا لمشكله الانترنت وبطئ الخدمه سأوافيك بأذن الله تعالي بعلومات قيمه لكن يرجي التعرف في اي مطار تعمل \


----------



## أهل الحديث (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*Smart Technologies for Safety Engineering*





 Smart Technologies for Safety Engineering
By *Jan Holnicki-Szulc*


 *Publisher:* Wiley
 *Number Of Pages:* 350
 *Publication Date:* 2008-06-03
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0470058463
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780470058466
 *Product Description: *
Smart technologies comprise a dynamic new interdisciplinary research field that encompasses a wide spectrum of engineering applications including, but not limited to, intelligent structures and materials, actuators, sensors and structural observability, control systems and software tools for the design of adaptive structures. Smart technologies focus on the issues surrounding the safety and integrity of engineering systems.
_Smart Technologies for Safety Engineering_ presents the achievements of ten years of research from the Smart-Tech Centre applied to some of the key issues of safety engineering. Results presented include:


Original methods and software tools for modelling, design, simulation and control of adaptive structures and applicability of the adaptive concept to the design of structures for extreme loads;
Application of the smart-tech concept to hot research topics and emerging engineering issues including health monitoring of structures and engineering systems, monitoring of loading conditions, automatic structural adaptation to unpredictable, randomly changing dynamic conditions and the optimal design of adaptive structures and engineering systems;
Numerically efficient and original software packages that can be used for the design of adaptive, as well as passive (without control devices) structures.
The Virtual Distortion Method, which has been developed especially for fast reanalysis of structures and systems and exact sensitivity analysis, allowing for effective modelling, design, health monitoring and control of smart engineering systems.
The original research and practical applications in Smart Technologies for Safety Engineering will appeal to a broad spectrum of engineers, researchers, professors and graduate students involved in the research, design and development of widely understood adaptronics and mechatronics, including smart structures and materials, adaptive impact absorption, health and load monitoring, vibration control, vibroacoustics and related issues.


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/174501250/Smart_T_echnologies_0470058466.rar
```


----------



## لذة العيش (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم
ولكن أعتقد أن اسم المطار ليس له علاقة بطريقة المكافحة،ومع ذلك من الممكن ان أخبرك لاحقاً
في انتظار معلوماتك مع خالص شكري:34:


----------



## safety113 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
ليست كل الابراج والمنشآت العالية تشكل خطر لكن الا ادا كانت غير موصولة بشبكة او بئر تأريض لتفريغ هده الصواعق مع الانتباه الى فصل هده الدارات حتما عن دارات تاريض الكهرباء الساكنة
الف شكر


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*لماذا هذه الالوان*

سؤالي لماذا تم اختيار اللون الاصفر لسيارات واليات الحمل والرافعات والشفل ..الخ 
واللون الابيض لسيارات الاسعاف واللون الاحمر لسيارات المطافيء 
مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## علي الحميد (24 ديسمبر 2008)

يا عم سيد ... 

الإجابة تتعلق بك أنت .. ماذا عن البقية !!!

بالنسبة لنا في السعودية فأنا على يقين أنه إذا رأى الأطفال 13 سنة وأقل طفاية الحريق فإن 60% منهم لن يعرف ما هي عوضاً عن أن يعرف استخدامها...


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس على لو كل منا بدأ بنفسة و بيتة و كذلك المدارس قامت بدورها ... اعتقد انه سوف يكون هناك تطور كبير

و كن متفائل


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*اين المشاركات*

لم احصل على اي رد لماذا


----------



## علي الحميد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخ حسين 

صيغة السؤال لا تسمح لنا بالإجابة ... 

يقول العرب لا مشاحة في الإصطلاح .. أي أنك تستطيع أن تسمي أي شيء بما تريد ...

فمثلاً لو أن لك شركتك الخاصة وأردت أن تكون سيارة الإطفاء صفراء فلك ذلك .. وإذا أردت سيارة إسعاف خضراء فلا بأس ... 

هذه الألوان اصطلح عليها أهل العلم (أقصد المهندسين) القدامى وسار عليها من جاء بعدهم ...

وعموماً سيارات الإسعاف ليست كلها بيضاء ففي المملكة لدينا الأبيض وبعضها أحمر بخط أبيض .. وسيارات الإطفاء بعضها أصفر وبعضها أبيض بل لا يوجد أي سيارة إطفاء حمراء تابعة للدفاع المدني في المملكة... 

أما عن الروافع فليست كلها صفراء .. فهناك روافع بيضاء .. ولكن المصانع تلجأ لتوحيد اللون لتخفيض التكلفة لأنه من غير المتوقع أن يطلب أحد رافعة ويضع اللون المطلوب من ضمن المواصفات...


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للزميل السبيعي على التوضيح الا اني بحاجة للمزيد
لان اغلب هذه الالوان هي المتعارف عليه في شركات لتصنيع رغم اتفاقي مع الاخ علي على وجود الوان اخرى


----------



## Al3adiat (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*أرجو الرد بسررررعة أو قبل الموعد المذكور أسفل*

السلام عليكم
إلى جميع أعضاءهذا المنتدى
أطلب منكم مساعدتي في إيجاد
معلومات وحلول لهذه الأسئلة قبل تاريخ ٣/١/٢٠٠٩

Introduction:
This assignment essentially aims to test the understanding of the concept of sustainable development and sustainability in the context of modern day life style and to demonstrate the ability of applying this concept in the disciplines of solid waste management and sewerage.

Part1-Concept and Principles
· Explain the concept of sustainability and sustainable development with the help of popular definition.
Part2-Interpreation of main principles
Discuss the interpretation of sustainable development in the context of modern urban life style in a city know to you. This could be achieved through explaining the following.
1. Significance of application of the 3R (reduce, reuse, recycle) principle in the urban context.
2. Advantages of applying the 3R principle.
3. Practical difficulties in the implementation of 3R principle.
4. Recommendations for life style modification to achieve sustainability.
Part3-Interpretation in different disciplines
Compare and contrast the management techniques for the solid waste and sewage from your residential area in a sustainable manner.


----------



## شاكر999 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعال هنا وأكسب أجرا.*






الســــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني العزاء أتمنى مساعدتي وليكن عاجلأ 

موضوع عن (( السلامه بمنظور شرعي ))
مع الأستدلال حول ذلك.


ولكم مني خالص الدعاء


----------



## انور العديني (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع والله اعلم ان اللون الاصفر لايمتص اشعة الشمس وبالتالي لان المعدات تعمل في حر الشمس يفضل هذا اللون بل يفضل ان يلبس العمال ملابس صفراء اذا كانو يعملون في اشعة الشمس هذه وجهة نظري العلمية والله اعلى واعلم


----------



## mazen_229 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

انا كنت عايز اعرف المطار فين لكي احدد نوع المكافحه المناسب بس شكلك مش عايز تقول علي العموم من اساسيات العمل علي ابعاد الطيور والحيوانات البريه في المطارات هي عدم توفير المأوي والمأكل للحيوانات 
وكذا العمل علي ازاله الاعشاش واما خارج المطار فيجب عدم وجود مقالب للقمامه وكذا الاشجار 
وهنال اجهزه خاصه تعمل داخل المطار بالشعه فوق الصوتيه لابعاد الطيور والحيوانات البريه الاخري


----------



## ماهر عيون (30 ديسمبر 2008)

اضف الى ذلك اخى الكريم تفزيع الطيور بواسطة الشهب الاصطناعية والردع الصوتي، فضلا عن إخلاء المناطق المحيطة، من مطارح النفايات وتجمع المياه، التي تجذب الطيور،


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم:

اللون الأبيض لسيارات الاسعاف: اعتمد هذا اللون لكل ما هو طبي كونه يرمز للنقاء وتظهر عليه أي اتساخ بشكل فوري

اللون الأحمر لسيارات الاطفاء: اعتمد هذا اللون كونه اللون الدال على الخطر والنار كما هو معروف أعلى حالات هذا الخطر

اللون الأصفر لسيارات العمل والرافعات: وهو بالأصل ليس أصفر صافي وإنما أصفر مائل للبرتقالي قليلاً اعتمد هذا اللون كدليل للأعمال المعدنية بشكل عام


----------



## علي الحميد (1 يناير 2009)

http://www.birdbusters.com/airport_bird_scare_1.html


----------



## مخموم القلب (1 يناير 2009)

*الأحبة..احتاج مراجع حول(تطبيقات السلامة)*

السلام عليكم.
أتمنى مساعدتكم في الحصول على مراجع في الانترنت من جهه رسميه مثل اوشا او جهه تدريبية او معيارية مثل ايسو او دولية 
لتطبيقات السلامة التالية: 

1- اجتماعات السلامة.
2- تعليمات السلامة.
3- فرض قواعد السلامة.
4- التحقيق في الحوادث 
5- التفتيش والتدقيق على مكان العمل.
6- العناية بالمصابين في حوادث العمل.
7- السلامة خارج العمل.
8- إبراز إنجازات السلامة .
9- سلامة المنشات والمعدات.

10- قياس أداء السلامة.​
11- توفير القدوة الحسنة

12- سلامة المقاولين.​
13- الاهتمام بسلامة العملاء والمجتمع.

14- إدارة السلامة.


15- مهندسو و أخصائيو السلامة.​


وشكراً لكم....


----------



## sayed00 (1 يناير 2009)

اخى الكريم انت مخلتش شيئ مطلبتوش 

الطلبات كلها موجودة بين طيات المنتدى و المواقع المتخصصة ما عليك الا ان تبحث


----------



## masd2006 (1 يناير 2009)

*افيضو علي من علمكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لو سمحتو انا عاوز مساعده من ذوي الخبره في المنتدي واريد
نماذج لتقارير الحوادث في الموقع اثناء العمل ( الانشاءات)
محاضره للعاملين في الموقع 
خطه للسلامه في الموقع اثناء العمل ( الانشاءات )

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لذة العيش (2 يناير 2009)

الشكر لكم أخوتي الكرام 
المشكلة إذا هو قرب مكب نفايات المحافظة من مطارنا(مطار دمشق)،لكن أود الاشارة إلى أن نسبة الطيور ليست كبيرة ودائمة كمطار هيثرو ،وهي موسمية تقريباً (أي أثناء هجرتها بشكل أسراب).
مع ذلك سأحاول إيجاد الحلول لإيقاف الأسباب التي تم ذكرها من حضرتكم وإحضار جهاز الردع الصوتي.
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مخموم القلب (3 يناير 2009)

يكفينا مرورك saed00 
وشكراً لك


----------



## sara99 (4 يناير 2009)

_Why there is no answer for the above qutions?_
_where is the Enginering person ?why they dont get replay for these qution? _
_ we are wait to get the answer from the excpirince person_.....


----------



## MaJnOoOoN (5 يناير 2009)

*طلب مساعده بسيط في النيبوش...*

*السلام عليكم
انا حاليا احضر لأمتحان النيبوش وعن قريب بقدمه...ومتخوف كثير:55:

ارجوكم اللي عنده اختبارات سابقه يفيدني...الوقت يداهمني..
او اللي يتذكر الاسأله اللي يطرحوهن في الاختبار...*
...
سجلت في الدوره في سلطنة عمان وعطوني كتاب introduction ti health and seafty وقالولي الامتحان بيجي منه...وبيكون هناك تحضير للامتحان لمدة اسبوعين في شهر 2..
الوقت يداهمني:3:​


----------



## الـقـطـري (5 يناير 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

هلا وغلا الغالي

الله ايوفقك وايسهلها عليك

فيه موضوع مثبت فوق عن النيبوش وراح اتلاقي الإختبارات السابقه موجوده فيه

اموفق الغالي


----------



## مصطفى ريان (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا للتوضيح اخى القطرى
_http://www.carsnology.blogspot.com_


----------



## MaJnOoOoN (6 يناير 2009)

الـقـطـري قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هلا وغلا الغالي
> 
> ...


 
انا دشيت الموضوع اللي فوق...بس وصلت الاختبارات اللي شارك بيها علي السابعي ما رضت تفتح عندي ...يطلعلي ايرور مسج!!! وجربت من أمكثر من كمبيوتر

شو الحل


----------



## Avogadrow (6 يناير 2009)

*إستفسار عن Osha & Nasp*

السلام عليكم
أرجو من أحد المختصين إفادتى عن فائدة الحصول على دورتى ال
Cfr29 1926
Crf29 1910​حيث أننى قد حصلت عليهم مؤخرا وقد تقدمت للحصول على دوره Nasp
وهى عباره عن دبلومه
انا اعمل كيميائى ولى خبره ودورات فى الدهانات والتفتيش عليها ولكننى أرغب فى العمل كمدرب للسلامه والصحة المهنيه 
فهل الحصول على هذه الدورات له نفع أم لا
وما هو الطريق الصحيح للعمل كمدرب للسلامه والصحه المهنية​


----------



## sayed00 (6 يناير 2009)

اخى الكريم الملف شغال بس مضغوط لازم يكون عندك برنامج مثل win rar h, zip

جرب لو منفعش بعطيك مكان تانى


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (6 يناير 2009)

اشكر الجميع على المشاركة وجزاهم الله الف خير


----------



## ضياء الدين فراج (6 يناير 2009)

انا معاك بس فين المراكز المعتمده ارجو من لديه اسم مركز معتمد يقولنا عليه


----------



## MaJnOoOoN (7 يناير 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> اخى الكريم الملف شغال بس مضغوط لازم يكون عندك برنامج مثل Win Rar H, Zip
> 
> جرب لو منفعش بعطيك مكان تانى


 
ولله الحمد فتحت عندي الوصله ...جربت من كمبيتور خارجي...والاخ علي السباعي ما قصر وياي..

بس الكميه كبيره وتحتاج وقت والامتحان قريب ...بحاول اضغط نفسي لو اني متأكد ما راح اخلص قبل موعد الاختبار...
دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق..


----------



## ضياء الدين فراج (8 يناير 2009)

ا اسامه ممكن من خبرتك تقولي ازاي انجح في دوره النيوبوش لاني اسمع الكثير بيقول انها صعبه جدا وشكرا


----------



## الإمير (9 يناير 2009)

*مهندس safty طازج*

السلامه عليكم 
كيف حالكم يا اساتذة إن شاء الله تكونوا جميعكم فى صحه وعافيه
انا مهندس مدني عندى خبرة سنة فى مجال الإنشاءات ولاكن الأن إستلمت وضيفة مهندس safty فى إحدى الشركات فى ابوظبي والأن انا زى الأطرش فى الزفه 
لم اخذ دوراتsafty ولا توجد لدي اي خلفيه عنه
فالرجاء من الإخواة اصحاب العلم والخبرة تزويدى بما يستطيعون به كبدايه و
وإذا كان هناك من يعرف مكاتب تعطى دورات فى safty معتمدة فى ابوظبي الرجاء تزويدى باسماءهم وارقامهم
وسأكون شاكر جدا للجميع


----------



## أبو عماد وعمرو (24 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع التاريض هام جدا . فنحن نسمع الكثير من الكوارث والوفيات بسبب عدم وجود تأريض 
شكرا لك على كتابة هذا الموضوع


----------



## ايمن عمارة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خير وعفانا وعفاك


----------



## FAREEDUJS (4 سبتمبر 2009)

في الحقيقة انا امنع اي شخص من دخول المحطة بدون ال ppe


----------



## جمال سعدالله (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## لخضر122 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم وفقك الله


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا اخى وفق الله*


----------



## kinghse (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*
شكرا اخى وفق الله
meciii
*


----------



## جمال سعدالله (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خيري الشريف (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
دمتم ودامت افكاركم النير التي تنير لكثير منا


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedalamrawy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ما افضل كتاب فى السلامة المهنية


----------



## سكادا (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## photoexpress2005 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات عن التأريض
نرجو المزيد
بس هي مش ليها ترجمة تانية؟؟


----------



## MUHAMMAD GAMAL (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اخوكم محمد عضو جديد بالمنتدى واعمل فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية منذ ستة اعوام والحمد الله احسب نفسى على خير فى هذا المجال واتمنى ان افيد المنتدى بما لدى واستفاد من المنتدى واكون عون فى حل مشاكل السلامة التى تواجهنا فى مواقع العمل ولكم جزيل الشكر على قبولكم لى كعضو بينكم
اخوكم الكميائى 
محمد جما الشيخ


----------



## 1q2w3e (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز جميع ماذكرت موجود في كودات الدفاع المدني


----------



## عادل_إبراهيم (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكر و تقدير لجميع الزملاء*

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed abdelmotlb (26 مارس 2010)

حقيقى إننى أدعو ليل نهلر لمن عرفنى بهذا الموقع الذى اقل ما يقال عايه انه رائع, ثم اننى اناشد من لديه 
افلام عن حوادث الإنشاءات فلينشرها . افادكم الله.
وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه.


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (30 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور الاخ المشرف العام وننتظر المذيد


----------



## 12379 (16 أبريل 2010)

ارجوكم ياجماعة فين كود الوان خطوط الانانيب


----------



## محمد مصطفى حام (12 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م-ايهاب جابر (28 يونيو 2010)

هلا وغلا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة انا م /ايهاب جابر مدير امن صناعى 
ادعى ربنا يكرمك ويوفقكم فى توفير وتقديم يد المساعدة


----------



## Occupational HS (1 يوليو 2010)

السلامو عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الى جميع الزملاء تحية طيبة ويعد 
هل من الممكن ان ينقجر سخان كهريائى داخل سكن العاملين مسببا انهيار عدد شقتبن؟
ارجو الرد


----------



## حسنينا (14 يوليو 2010)

لابد هناك كتيبات تتحدث السلامه فى العمل وعندى كتاب ممكن يفيدك


----------



## safa aldin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hamada_valntino (26 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (13 يناير 2011)

بالنسبة لموضوع الاستطلاع
الإجابة:
اكتب كلمة الخوذة بالذال وليس بالزاي أولاً ثم انتظر الإجابة على الاستطلاع
وفقكم الله


----------



## egole (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر
و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## belkacem2 (4 مارس 2011)

hi every body i want to get more informations about all the things concerning safety at work i am a safety man and your links will help me well te understande the job !*
thanks in advence for your help and cooperation


----------



## belkacem2 (4 مارس 2011)

THIS IS MY MAIL [email protected]
thanks in advence


----------



## علاء منصور (11 مارس 2011)

*متشكر جدا علي الموضوع*

كنت اريد معرفه كيفية الحصول علي الكتاب سواء بالشراء واتمني ان ترفعه علي احد المنتدي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## safety113 (13 مارس 2011)

هذا رابط لموقع يتحدث عن التأريض

http://lightning-protection-institute.com/intl/arabic.html


----------



## ابو كليب (9 أبريل 2011)

انصحه بلبسها


----------



## Mohamedzine (12 مايو 2011)

*Fire fighting systems design*

Hi there
I'm looking for an institute, training centre or consultation office for Fire fighting systems design to improve my skills in such field
So, who can help
Thanks​


----------



## Foad Masarwa (7 يوليو 2011)

manny thanks Dr. Abaas!!!


----------



## رضا القصبي (24 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يبلغنا جميعا رمضا ن وكل عام وانتم بخير وشكرا لجميع القائمين والمشاركين في الموقع وياريت نشر المزيد من موضوعات السلامة والصحة المهنية باللغة العربية ............... اخوكم رضا القصبي


----------



## ahmedelarabyhse (3 سبتمبر 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هيثم شعبان (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة برنامج ماجستير السلامه والصحه المهنيه وده طبعا هايكون افضل من الدبلومه فى جامعة قناة السويس


----------



## هيثم شعبان (16 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد ان ابارك للمهندس رأفت علوان على التحاقه بدبلومة جامعة السويس هو والمهندس حازم طاحون والعاملين بشركة موكيت ماك بالعاشر من رمضان وسلامى لمحمد مصطفى


----------



## @ ايمن @ (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم


----------



## سمير اللبيدى (24 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا على ما نفعتنا مما تيسر لك من العلم


----------



## omarone (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هل ارتفاع المبني يمكن ان يحدد ما إذا كان المبني يحتاج الي مانعة صواعق ام لا؟


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (26 ديسمبر 2011)

لاىمكنني فتح الموضوع ولا اعرف السبب


----------



## خالد الاسكندرانى (14 فبراير 2012)

c02 flow rate calculation


----------



## وليدالصعيدي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مهم جدا لرجل السلامة والصحة المهنية أن يكون محبوبا في وسطه وأن يوصل معلوماته المطلوبه لحفظ الأمن بأفضل الوسائل


----------



## كتكوت حباب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بجهودكم المتميزة في تطوير خبراتنا من خلال المعلومات القيمة


----------



## jassir (28 مايو 2013)

مواضيعكم شيقه واعجبتني بالتوفيق


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

good......


----------



## khalid_114 (4 يناير 2017)

مشكور


----------

